# ZebraLight SC600



## JA(me)S

*Was at their site today and found this - looks promising:
*

*Main Features and Specifications*


 LED: Cree XM-L Cool White (Norminal CCT 6300K)
 User Selectable Levels: 3 main level (High, Medium and Low). Each main level can be configured to one of its two sub-levels. The second sub-level of the High (H2) can be further configured to different brightness levels or strobes.
Light Output
 High: H1 *500*Lm with *750*Lm turbo in the first 5 min (2hrs) or H2 *200*Lm (5.9hrs) / *330*Lm (3hrs) / *500*Lm (2.1hrs) / 4Hz Strobe
Medium: M1 *65*Lm (18hrs) or M2 *21*Lm (50hrs)
Low: L1 *2.8*Lm (280hrs) or L2 *0.1*Lm (80days)
Runtimes are tested using Panasonic NCR18650 (2900mAH) batteries. Light output are out the front (OTF) values. All levels are current regulated.
 Operating Voltage Range: 2.7V - 4.2V
 Battery: One 18650 size (up to 67mm long) 3.6/3.7V Li-ion rechargeable battery. Batteries are not included in the package.
 Parasitic Drain: Negligible (equivalent to 6 years)
Beam Type
80° spill
10° hot spot
 
Dimensions
 Bezel Diameter: 30mm
 Body Diameter: 25.4mm
Length: 107mm
 
Weight
 3.2 oz (90.8 g) without battery
 
Features
Side click electronic soft-touch switch
Smart user interface provides fast and easy access to all brightness levels
 Precision machined unibody casing from premium grade Alcoa aluminum bar stock
 Proprietary heat sinking design bonds the LED board directly to the unibody aluminum casing, providing unblocked thermal paths to most of the surface area.
Durable natural hard anodized finish (Type III Class I)
Ultra clear lens with anti-reflection coatings on both sides
Orange peel textured reflector
Battery power can be locked out by slightly unscrewing the tailcap to prevent unwanted activations or parasitic drain
Waterproof to IPX8 (2 meters, 30 minutes)
 













*Operations*

This light has 3 main levels (High, Medium, and Low). Each main level can be configured to one of its two sub-levels. The second sub-level of the High can be further configured to different brightness levels or strobes.


 Basic Operation
 Short click turns on the light to High or turns off the light.
 Long click (press and hold for about 0.7 seconds) turns on the light to Low.
 
Advanced Operation and Configuration
 Short click turns on the light to High. Short click again quickly to cycle from High to Medium, and Low.
Press and hold to cycle from Low to High, release to set. When press and hold, the light always cycle from Low to High regardless which level you are currently in.
 Double click to toggle and select between the two sub-levels for that main level. Sub-level selections (except the strobe) for the 3 main levels are memorized after the light is turned off and through battery changes.
 The second sub-level of the High can be configured after 6 double clicks. Double click (startng with the 7th) to cycle and select different brightness levels or strobes. Short click to turn off the light when finishing configurations. The selections for the second sub-level of the High are memorized after the light is turned off and through battery changes.
 
*Accessories in the package*


 Clip
 Two o-rings
 *
FAQ*


Is there a pocket clip on this light? Yes, a reversible and removable clip is included.

What is the emitter bin? U2.
When will the neutral tint version be available? We'll release the SC600w as soon as we can get the LEDs with the EXACT bin and tint we like (very picky here). **

Allowing for unknown bin/tint, what is approximate neutral Turbo Lm? Neutral White in Turbo is unknown at this moment. (answered 5/6/11)
Estimated lux? (or more defined beam characteristics?) Don't have a lux figure. The beam angle is similar to the other SC series XP-G lights, the hotspot is slightly smaller.
 Is the switch the same design as the sc60? Different switch design, and it's more recessed. 
 Can this light accidentally get turned on in your pocket as easily as the sc60 if not locked out? No, even if it's not locked out. The switch is more recessed and it requires about 40% more force to activate the switch.
How does Turbo work - is it timer or temperature controlled? The turbo is time controlled (5 minutes).
Regarding the 5 minute step down, can you turn it off/on for another 5 minutes of Turbo at 750 Lm - or would it go to 500 Lm? After turning it off, you can get another 5 minutes of Turbo. *Not recommended though.*
Is the bezel removable? Yes, but it's glued during assembly.
Stated acceptable battery length is 67mm; popular protected batteries (AW & Redilast) are 68+ mm. Do you anticipate issues? We haven't seen many battery length issues for the SC60. The SC600 and SC60 share the same internal dimensions. * Edit:**the SC600's internal battery section length has been increased by 0.9mm.*
Can you use two CR123 batteries in this light? The 6V from two CR123A's is above the operating voltage range of the SC600 and may damage the circuit. 
Is a selfbuilt review in the works? Yes, please see here.

Is the 30 mm width at the widest point, or at the bezel? The 30mm is at the bezel, not at the widest point. 
Are there size comparison pictures of the SC600 vs SC60?  Please see here. And here.

 *
Information will be added to or deleted from this post when available or necessary.*

:thumbsup: -Jas.


----------



## pageyjim

Nice!


----------



## JA(me)S

All levels are current regulated! No PWM. Looks like the switch is more recessed - definitely wouldn't want this to come on my pocket! (probably wouldn't take long to figure it out though)...

I'm excited - I've been waiting for a loonng time! (but I can wait a little longer for the neutral)

-Jas.


----------



## brucejiang

the HA looks good as usual

one more challenge headlight come out


----------



## OneBigDay

Sweet! This is the light I have been waiting for. Most anticipated of 2011. I would have loved to see an XM-L in a AA/14500 light from Zebralight, but I'll take this and not complain.


----------



## Outdoorsman5

JA(me)S said:


> I'm excited - I've been waiting for a loonng time! (but I can wait a little longer for the neutral)-Jas.



I was thinking the same thing, but man I've been waiting a long time for this....hate to wait longer.

Does anyone remember how long it took with other models to release a neutral tint version??


----------



## mitro

I have to say that it isn't exactly what I had in mind, but I'm sure its just as fantastic as the rest of their lights. I'm glad they haven't deviated from their usual UI. I'll probably buy one when there's a neutral version, but I'd still like XM-Ls in the other lights. I'm thinking H51XFw. 

It looks like there's no pocket clip. If there isn't I'd consider that a negative for me.


----------



## Outdoorsman5

mitro said:


> It looks like there's no pocket clip. If there isn't I'd consider that a negative for me.



Crap....just noticed it. Pocket clips are a must for me....dang it. I'll ask them on their website if there is a clip or will be, and I'll ask when the neutral version will be out.


----------



## Johnno

Well, I pre-ordered one. Never been disappointed with anything ZebraLight puts out. I will probably pick up a neutral version as well when/if it becomes available. The switch definitely looks more recessed - should pretty much eliminate hot pocket syndrome. And it looks like they did a nice job with the logo. Hope they release all the TBD specs soon.


----------



## JA(me)S

Outdoorsman5 said:


> Does anyone remember how long it took with other models to release a neutral tint version??


Usually around two months - neutral X-ML might take a little longer because ZL is commendably very selective with their tint choice.



mitro said:


> It looks like there's no pocket clip. If there isn't I'd consider that a negative for me.


None shown or listed. However, there are two channels to attach one (reversible?). Pure speculation, but I am pretty sure there will be a clip. This follows the Spark SL series concept. I still think there is a relationship between these two companies - but that is another story...



Outdoorsman5 said:


> I'll ask them on their website if there is a clip or will be, and I'll ask when the neutral version will be out.


Please keep us posted!

-Jas.


----------



## hatman

For all of you waiting for a neutral version of the SC600, here's the response ZebraLight sent me this week:

We'll announce the SC600 next week, shipping in May. Cool white only initially. Don't know when we'll release the neutral one (SC600w), unlikely within the next 3-4 months. We won't have a warm version of the SC600. 
Sincerely,
Lillian Xu
ZebraLight, Inc.
8320 Sterling Street
Irving, TX 75063


----------



## pageyjim

It definitely needs a pocket clip.


----------



## Outdoorsman5

Wow, I got a quick response from zebralight to my questions I sent in less than an hour ago. See below...
--------------------------------------------- 
User/DateMessage*Customer*
4/29/2011 9:43:57 AM Great looking light, but I have a few questions:
1) Is there a pocket clip on this light? If not, will there be in the future?
2) When will the neutral tint version be available?
3) Is the switch the same design as the sc60? 
4) Can this light accidentily get turned on in your pocket as easily as the sc60 if not locked out?

Thank You




*Staff (Administrator)*
4/29/2011 10:21:08 AM To your questions,
1) No clip. May have one in the future, but I don't know when.
2) There will be an SC600w, but I don't know when it will be available (unlikely in the next 3-4 mos.)
3) Different switch design, and it's more recessed
4) No, even if it's not locked out. The switch is more recessed and it requres about 40% more force to ativate the switch.
---------------------------------------------

I like the respnse, but my favorite part of this response is that it takes "about 40% more force to activate the switch"!!!!! Hope it works great & solves the "hot pocket" problem....and I don't mean the pizza flavored type of hotpocket. Also, I hope we see this design on the rest of their lights.


----------



## Chrisdm

No pocket clip, no go, deal breaker... Otherwise it looks great. Zebralight, put a pocket clip on an AA version of this, and sell a million of them. I promise I'll buy at least three...


----------



## mitro

I don't like reading "unlikely in the next 3-4 months". How long have ZL waited in the past between cool and neutral versions? The lack of a clip is ALMOST a dealbreaker for me but, being a ZL fanboy, I'd stiil buy a neutral version. If there aren't solid plans for a neutral then I'm quite disappointed. I have been so thrilled with ZL for offering "w" versions of everything w/o having to beg them for it. (unlike some other CPF favorites)


----------



## calipsoii

Ugh, such a nice light and no pocket clip. The SC series has such nice clips too, it's almost a crime not to put one on. If they release a 'W' version I'd be seriously tempted to pick one up though.


----------



## jbrett14

Fantastic! I am so glad I didn't buy the SC60 a few weeks ago. This thing looks to be my "perfect" light as I have no need for a pocket clip.

I'll be getting one. or two.


----------



## Outdoorsman5

Two of my most anticipated lights this year got ruined because of no pocket clip - HDS Rotary and now the SC600.....dang it again.


----------



## hatman

Looking at the photo, and without knowing more, it's puzzling why ZL wouldn't include the excellent clip used in the SC60 series.

I've passed up several lights recently because they lacked clips. I'd hate to have to have to pass on this one for the same reason.


----------



## jbrett14

It is interesting why a manufacturer would take such a feature AWAY. It's one thing to have the clip and let the user remove it, but to not have one at all? Even though I have no use for it, I wouldn't have taken it away. By leaving it, you won't lose any customers, but by taking it away, odds are good you will lose customers. 

I'm confused. Would love to know what they were thinking. Perhaps they have some logical explanation.


----------



## CarpentryHero

Do Sc60 come with headbands? I have an older one on the way, if I can fit the sc600 and the sc60 on one headband, that'd be pigpen for the Hardhat


----------



## GeoBruin

I too would love a pocket clip on this light, but as mentioned above, there are a couple of likely places on the light for an after market clip. I'm sure some enterprising individual will develop a clip :devil:


----------



## Animalmother

One of the things I don't like about ZL is they are the funny looking.
The SC600 is beautiful. I hope they give the other models a makeover like this.


----------



## yowzer

Animalmother said:


> One of the things I don't like about ZL is they are the funny looking.
> The SC600 is beautiful. I hope they give the other models a makeover like this.



Heh. I'm disappointed that they didn't go with the same styling as their other flashlights, and hope this one's design isn't a sign of the future.


----------



## fnsooner

This is the flashlight I have been waiting for. I wonder if I can hold out for the neutral version?


----------



## don.gwapo

Love those finger grips. Wish H will be next to have an XM-L.


----------



## madmook

Aw, man, no neutral yet. Standard for ZL, I guess, but still no fun for me.


----------



## Biker Bear

What I'd want is a belt holster for it, not a pocket clip.


----------



## CarpentryHero

I agree, an 18650 sized light doesn't need a clip though there's a place in my heart for those that do   
I find clip lights end up being used at work. My wish for the Sc600 is that it's hardhat mountable


----------



## tre

Wow. Now that's a light - bright and only slightly over 4" long. I normally wait for neutral but I'm going to order right away to try this one.


----------



## JA(me)S

JA(me)S said:


> ... there are two channels to attach one (reversible?). Pure speculation, but I am pretty sure there will be a clip.


 


GeoBruin said:


> I too would love a pocket clip on this light, but as mentioned above, there are a couple of likely places on the light for an after market clip.



To expand a bit on what I alluded to earlier; I don't believe ZL would have designed the two grooves in the light body for no apparent reason. The only logical explanation is for clip attachment. Please allow me to illustrate what is pure speculation on my part:









To my knowledge, in terms of design strength (i.e. clip inadvertently detaching), there has not been any negative views of the current H51 clip (below on the left). On the right is my interpretation of what I'd like to see ZL utilize for the H51 series clip. This design would allow reversibility. (I posted this idea earlier in the headlamp forum. My apologies - I'm not a graphic artist). 







Perhaps this is what ZL has in mind in the near future for the SC600? Remember, they didn't say there _wasn't_ going to be a clip, but that there may be one at a future unknown date. Combining this statement with the inherent design groove(s), I still think a clip is likely. Perhaps even a robust detachable/reversible version... everyone wins!

:thumbsup:- Jas.


----------



## davidt1

Zebralight responds to their customers. Many of the improvements they make come directly from our complains and suggestions. Those who want a clip will have one, I am pretty sure. Just ask them.


----------



## davidt1

don.gwapo said:


> Love those finger grips. Wish H will be next to have an XM-L.



+1 

A ZL angle light with NW XM_L or high CRI LED is the only I light want to buy.

I challenge Zebralight to make a new all flood angle light with a beam like the H501.


----------



## jonesy

I thought this could be my foray into the world of 18650 and 500+ lumen lights, but, like many, the lack of pocket clip and neutral is a dealbreaker. I'm sure I'm not alone in being selective when it comes to tint- no more cool white for me.


----------



## JA(me)S

Does anyone know of another 18650 light that has a range from .2 Lm to 750 Lm OTF (even if only for a few minutes)? Off the top of my head, I can't think of one - this is quite a technological achievement.

- Jas.


----------



## glockboy

I want clip.


----------



## StandardBattery

glockboy said:


> I want clip.


 
*I want light!*

ps...and it sure wouldn't hurt to have a clip. 
Need to get a little better of idea of the size of the light though.


----------



## jbrett14

I have been VERY surprised at the number of responses pertaining to the need\want for a clip (it appears ZL might be surprised as well). 

I am curious what folks need a clip for on this size light? I mean, it's not exactly a penlight made for a shirt pocket. What are you guys clipping it onto?


----------



## pageyjim

This could easily clip onto a shirt pocket, pants, belt or cap imo. Lights much bigger come with clips more times than not. A holster would be nice also but also much easier to find after the fact as opposed to a clip.


----------



## JA(me)S

StandardBattery said:


> ...Need to get a little better of idea of the size of the light though.


To help visualize


5.4 mm or roughly 1/4" longer (.21)
4.6 mm or roughly 3/16" wider (.18)
than this well known light:






*pic credit to DimeRazorback*

- Jas.


----------



## Johnno

jbrett14 said:


> I have been VERY surprised at the number of responses pertaining to the need\want for a clip (it appears ZL might be surprised as well).
> 
> I am curious what folks need a clip for on this size light? I mean, it's not exactly a penlight made for a shirt pocket. What are you guys clipping it onto?



I agree, what's the hang-up with everyone wanting a clip? On a smaller light, I can understand why some folks might want one, but with the SC600, a clip would just interfere with ergonomics. I personally don't like clips - they snag on stuff and break up the aesthetics as to form - making a light this size less comfortable to hold. I much prefer lights where the clip is optional or can be cleanly/completely removed. (First thing I'd do if it came with one!)


----------



## HIDblue

Wonder if you can comfortably pocket carry the SC600 or if it'll be too cumbersome? I'd like to see it side by side with an SC60.


----------



## olrac

Great that there is no clip on this configuration


----------



## flashflood

Johnno said:


> I agree, what's the hang-up with everyone wanting a clip? On a smaller light, I can understand why some folks might want one, but with the SC600, a clip would just interfere with ergonomics. I personally don't like clips - they snag on stuff and break up the aesthetics as to form - making a light this size less comfortable to hold. I much prefer lights where the clip is optional or can be cleanly/completely removed. (First thing I'd do if it came with one!)


 
Same here. The first procedure I perform on every new flashlight is a clipectomy. I even wear a funny hat and mumble.

I really like the new styling. I have never been tempted by ZL before, despite all the rave reviews, because it just looked dorky to me. Matter of opinion, of course. But this, well, this changes everything. If it really is just 1" x 4", runs on 18650, and actually delivers 750 lumens OTF, this light will be a game-changer.

Well done, Zebralight. For the first time ever: I WANT!


----------



## jhc37013

I've been waiting for this and I'm very happy with the way it looks. I don't use clips but for those that do have you seen the Spark SL6 and it's clip? If I was to go looking for a clip to fit the SC600 I would look at the Spark SL6's clip.

You can see it here in the pics- http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...lashlights!-Cool-and-Neutral-tint.-FREE-18650!


----------



## tygger

Wow. I must have a neutral version of this light. If its anything like my SC51w I'm sure it will be one of the most efficient circuits around. And did someone say regulated in all levels....oo:


----------



## glockboy

StandardBattery said:


> *I want light!*


 
With clip.


----------



## Sternwanderer

This looks like a very promising flashlight! Finally Zebralight has it's XM-L based lamp.

Just thinking about ordering one...


----------



## carl

Are ZL and Spark related? Spark's headlamp has similar features - the fins, the battery tube endcaps, etc. If I knew that ZL's experience was backing Spark, I'd definitely be interested in Spark's headlamp over at the CPF marketplace. In any case, the ZL SC600 is also looking mighty good. Finally, a high-power light from ZL.


----------



## ScottG

Sternwanderer said:


> This looks like a very promising flashlight! Finally Zebralight has it's XM-L based lamp.
> 
> Just thinking about ordering one...



I've got my preorder in at Zebralights. My thinking is that I like the UI and I like XM-L and, although I'd have preferred a warmer color than 6300K, I'm not willing to wait 4 months.


----------



## jhc37013

ScottG said:


> I've got my preorder in at Zebralights. My thinking is that I like the UI and I like XM-L and, although I'd have preferred a warmer color than 6300K, I'm not willing to wait 4 months.



I like cool but I would do the same thing just to try it and carry it around, you know just get acquainted. One could take good care of it and when the NW is released you could always sell the cool version at the marketplace and get good value for it, if you take good care of it you can sell it for $10-$20 cheaper than what you paid, so basically you only pay $10-20 more to try the cool model for a few months while waiting on the warm, call it a renter if you will.


----------



## fnj

Couldn't care less about a clip, but could anyone translate the following - it is very unclear to me:

"High: H1 500 Lm with 750 Lm turbo in the first few min or H2 150 Lm / 250 Lm / 4Hz Strobe"

So what are the H2 choices really? Is it:
150 steady
250 steady
4 Hz strobe at unspec'd intensity, maybe 500

or is it:
150 steady
250 at 4 Hz strobe

or is it:
150 at 4 Hz strobe
250 at 4 Hz strobe


----------



## pageyjim

150 steady
250 at 4 Hz strobe

From how it is printed this makes sense to me.


----------



## JA(me)S

fnj said:


> Couldn't care less about a clip, but could anyone translate the following - it is very unclear to me:
> 
> "High: H1 500 Lm with 750 Lm turbo in the first few min or H2 150 Lm / 250 Lm / 4Hz Strobe"
> 
> So what are the H2 choices really? Is it:
> 150 steady
> 250 steady
> 4 Hz strobe at unspec'd intensity, maybe 500



Bingo!

H2 can be 150, 250 or 4Hz strobe. However, strobe cannot be set up as the default high.

Hopefully others, that have played with the UI more, will chime in - I've never accessed the strobe...

- Jas.


----------



## fnj

[edit - Sorry, JA(me)S , our posts crossed]

Feeling a bit silly responding to my own question, but here goes. Although I agree with pageyjim that his is a logical interpretation, I am tentatively going to suggest that the SC500 will actually be better than that, in that it will indeed have 3 H2's (hope, hope).

1) If you look at the H51F page, you will see that the H2 is spec'd very similarly to the SC500; however:

2) My H51F does indeed have 3 (count em) H2's - yay. I am somewhat shamefaced to admit that I haven't futzed with the H2 selection on my H51f since the day I got it, but I just now did take the time to check it, and it does indeed have separate 95, 133, and 4 Hz strobe H2's.

There, see - Zebralight continues to impress long after buying it. Now that I know how ridiculously easy it is to configure H2, M2, and L2, I won't be afraid to do so, though I do believe I now have the settings I want to stick with.

By the way, it is completely remarkable to me how inconsequential the difference between 7 and 28 lumens is. I'm leaving my M2 on 7.

I am pretty psyched about the SC600, even though generally I shun rechargeable batteries. I would kill for 18650 primaries ... but even in their absence I think I want an 18650. In fact, if ALL levels are really non-PWM, I am going to really be very excited. The slow, slow PWM in the H51/SC51 is their only real shortcoming.


----------



## moshow9

JA(me)S said:


> Bingo!
> However, strobe cannot be set up as the default high.


 That is correct.


----------



## Federal LG

Wow! This new Zebralight looks awesome!

I bought a Zebralight few weeks ago. It´s a SC51w. Can´t wait to get it! 

Does someone have more pics about this new SC600??


----------



## JA(me)S

I have scoured the web for additional pics to no avail... I did just edit the first post to add the bezel down pic shown in post #31 above (sans my editing).

Congrats on your SC51w! Buying is easy; waiting... not so much.

- Jas.


----------



## carl

Dumb question: Is the LED replaceable/upgradeable?


----------



## JA(me)S

fnj said:


> Now that I know how ridiculously easy it is to configure H2, M2, and L2, I won't be afraid to do so...


To help others, I've added the operating instructions to the first post - although I think it is easier actually programming it than reading how to....

- Jas.


----------



## JA(me)S

carl said:


> Dumb question: Is the LED replaceable/upgradeable?


Funny you should ask this - normally I'd say; "nope, not a chance with ZL". However, earlier today I was taking a closer look at the pics - and... well.. does the bezel look removable to anyone?







I'm not sure what it would really gain us - but in the past ZL was pretty much impenetrable. I know DeFrabricata has used his considerable talent on unsuspecting ZL lights (not sure if he's swapped LEDs though)... 

Input from modders greatly appreciated!

-Jas.


----------



## tygger

fnj said:


> By the way, it is completely remarkable to me how inconsequential the difference between 7 and 28 lumens is. I'm leaving my M2 on 7.
> 
> I am pretty psyched about the SC600, even though generally I shun rechargeable batteries. I would kill for 18650 primaries ... but even in their absence I think I want an 18650. In fact, if ALL levels are really non-PWM, I am going to really be very excited. The slow, slow PWM in the H51/SC51 is their only real shortcoming.


 
I agree the difference between M1/M2 output is not all that great. I usually stay in L2, M2, H2 (86 lumen) and have never felt I needed more light for the task. As far as rechargeables go, you'd be surprised. I was never a big rechargeable user and now I hardly use primaires anymore. There's something satisfying about leaving the house everyday with fully charged batteries. And of course, you can usually use primary 16340's as a backup in most 18650 lights. As long as you keep the discharge rate reasonable that is. Man, I hope Zebralight hurries it up with the neutral version.


----------



## Overclocker

ok so how does turbo work? 

i suppose it kicks in at H1 then automatically ramps down to 500 lumens? if so how long? timer-controlled or temp-controlled? i hope the latter cuz if mounted on handlebars cooling is not a problem

as for the missing clip i'm sure my machinist can make one for me but shame on ZL for cutting corners on that one.


----------



## jhc37013

Overclocker said:


> ok so how does turbo work?
> 
> i suppose it kicks in at H1 then automatically ramps down to 500 lumens? if so how long? timer-controlled or temp-controlled? i hope the latter cuz if mounted on handlebars cooling is not a problem



It may not be either, it's possible there is only a few moments of 700+ lumens on each battery charge before a constant 500. If so that's ok with me I don't see myself using the 750lmns very much anyways. I guess one of us could send an email to ZL and ask but I don't want to flood them with the same question a dozen times by different people.


----------



## carl

Jas,

I saw that bezel joint as well. Now that ZL is producing high-current (3Amps?) lights, it would be nice to use it as a platform for future high-power LED mods.

Your enlarged pic makes me realize the recessed switch doesn't have much of a rounded or chamfered edge, especially for a large thumb.


----------



## jellydonut

A bit intriguing, but not what I'm after presently.

Still looking forward to their new headlamps.


----------



## HIDblue

jellydonut said:


> A bit intriguing, but not what I'm after presently.
> 
> Still looking forward to their new headlamps.


 
Jelly, what new headlamps?


----------



## Zeruel

HIDblue said:


> Jelly, what new headlamps?


 
H61 with XM-L.... I hope.


----------



## hazna

a headlamp driven hard on a XML will get quite hot. I'd be concerned about wearing one on a head band.


----------



## marcis

Zeruel said:


> H61 with XM-L.... I hope.



speaking of h61 check out this link I found ???? - http://www.illuminationgear.com/14301/273324.html


----------



## pjandyho

marcis said:


> speaking of h61 check out this link I found ???? - http://www.illuminationgear.com/14301/273324.html


 
Ooooh ooooooh!!! I think it's going to be a H60 with an XM-L in there?


----------



## HIDblue

marcis said:


> speaking of h61 check out this link I found ???? - http://www.illuminationgear.com/14301/273324.html


 
Nice find marcis...I smell an XM-L H61 coming in the near future. And to think, I almost bought an H60.


----------



## Zeruel

Wow... they heard me? oo:


----------



## marcis

HIDblue said:


> Nice find marcis...I smell an XM-L H61 coming in the near future. And to think, I almost bought an H60.



Thank you!


----------



## New User

Just ordered one. Don't care about the clip. Not much bigger than the SC60, same beam, much better output. Looks great to me!


----------



## JA(me)S

Keep the hope for an X-ML headlamp from ZL - I know I am!

I reported the above info back in March in the headlamp forum. I think IlluminationGear was just getting his site ready - _if _the H61 became available (I'll confirm with him). When/if it does, and following ZL's naming sequence, an H61 would more than likely be X-PG based. If an X-ML based headlamp comes to fruition, it would likely be labeled an H600...

-Jas.

edit: Confirmed;_ IlluminationGear was just getting his site ready - if the H61 became available._


----------



## applevision

I am SUPER excited about this light!

To think: just a year ago or so, this light would have been almost unimaginable! It is amazing! I love my S12 Maelstrom but would love a slightly smaller light that is still a hand-cannon... and has a better UI... this is it!

Can't wait for the fellas to review this thing!


----------



## mazingerz9

Finally, a flashlight with knurling from Zebralight. I'm interested, definitely. 
Great find.


----------



## AusKipper

Anyone know what the lux/throw is on it? (the SC600)

If its = or > than my Quark 123 Turbo (xpg)... then i'm going to make my GF very annoyed...


----------



## srfreddy

There's no way it will be, as an XML.


----------



## AusKipper

srfreddy said:


> There's no way it will be, as an XML.


 
I assuming your replying to me, and thats a bummer, but I really didnt think it would given the reflect size/led. 

Does anyone have the lux number though? i think the turbo is around 9500-10,000, if the Zebra is say 8000, still viable..


----------



## JA(me)S

jhc37013 said:


> I guess one of us could send an email to ZL and ask but I don't want to flood them with the same question a dozen times by different people.


jhc has a valid point; Lillian has be very busy with so many recent new releases.

So let's post the questions we have, I'll list them by editing this post to keep track, and middle to end-of-week I'll send an email to Lillian with our queries.

Answered Questions:


Is there a pocket clip on this light? If not, will there be in the future? No clip. May have one in the future, but I don't know when. 
 When will the neutral tint version be available? We'll release the SC600w as soon as we can get the LEDs with the EXACT bin and tint we like (very picky here). We were told by our distributor that it may take 3-4 months. 
 Is the switch the same design as the sc60? Different switch design, and it's more recessed. 
 Can this light accidentally get turned on in your pocket as easily as the sc60 if not locked out? No, even if it's not locked out. The switch is more recessed and it requires about 40% more force to activate the switch.
How does Turbo work - is it timer or temperature controlled? The turbo is time controlled (5 minutes).
Is the bezel removable? Yes, but it's glued during assembly.
Stated acceptable battery length is 67mm; popular protected batteries (AW & Redilast) are 68+ mm. Do you anticipate issues? We haven't seen many battery length issues for the SC60. The SC600 and SC60 share the same internal dimensions.
Estimated lux? (or more defined beam characteristics?) Don't have a lux figure. The beam angle is similar to the other SC series XP-G lights, the hotspot is slightly smaller.
When do you anticipate runtime, parasitic drain and weight to be determined? In 2 weeks. 
 -Jas.


----------



## ZebraLight

To all those new questions:
1. The turbo is time controlled.
2. Yes, but it's glued during assembly.
3. We haven't seen many battery length issues for the SC60. The SC600 and SC60 share the same internal dimensions. 
4. Don't have a lux figure. The beam angle is similar to the other SC series XP-G lights, the hotspot is slightly smaller. 
5. in 2 weeks.


----------



## JA(me)S

Well, that was quick - thanks ZebraLight!

Time controlled = 5 minutes?

- Jas.


----------



## ZebraLight

JA(me)S said:


> Well, that was quick - thanks ZebraLight!
> 
> Time controlled = 5 minutes?



Yes.


----------



## JA(me)S

And is the clip concept here accurate? (last question for now, I promise).

- Jas.

edit: Bummer, ZebraLight signed off before seeing this last question...


----------



## pageyjim

They saw it.


----------



## JA(me)S

pageyjim said:


> They saw it.


Yeah, you're probably right. Hopefully with a favorable outcome too...

- Jas.


----------



## ZebraLight

JA(me)S said:


> And is the clip concept here accurate? (last question for now, I promise).
> 
> - Jas.
> 
> edit: Bummer, ZebraLight signed off before seeing this last question...


 
Yes, those two grooves on the SC600 can be used for a clip (to be released later).


----------



## pageyjim

NICE!


----------



## JA(me)S

ZebraLight said:


> Yes, those two grooves on the SC600 can be used for a clip (to be released later).


 You have made a lot of people very happy - I'm at the top of that list!

THANK YOU! for the responses.:twothumbs

- Jas.


----------



## RCantor

I'll wait for the neutral.


----------



## JA(me)S

jhc37013 said:


> I guess one of us could send an email to ZL and ask but I don't want to flood them with the same question a dozen times by different people.


 


JA(me)S said:


> jhc has a valid point; Lillian has be very busy with so many recent new releases.
> 
> So let's post the questions we have, I'll list them by editing this post to keep track, and middle to end-of-week I'll send an email to Lillian with our queries.
> 
> Answered Questions:
> 
> 
> Is there a pocket clip on this light? If not, will there be in the future? No clip. May have one in the future, but I don't know when.
> When will the neutral tint version be available? We'll release the SC600w as soon as we can get the LEDs with the EXACT bin and tint we like (very picky here). We were told by our distributor that it may take 3-4 months.
> Is the switch the same design as the sc60? Different switch design, and it's more recessed.
> Can this light accidentally get turned on in your pocket as easily as the sc60 if not locked out? No, even if it's not locked out. The switch is more recessed and it requires about 40% more force to activate the switch.
> How does Turbo work - is it timer or temperature controlled? The turbo is time controlled (5 minutes).
> Is the bezel removable? Yes, but it's glued during assembly.
> Stated acceptable battery length is 67mm; popular protected batteries (AW & Redilast) are 68+ mm. Do you anticipate issues? We haven't seen many battery length issues for the SC60. The SC600 and SC60 share the same internal dimensions.
> Estimated lux? (or more defined beam characteristics?) Don't have a lux figure. The beam angle is similar to the other SC series XP-G lights, the hotspot is slightly smaller.
> When do you anticipate runtime, parasitic drain and weight to be determined? In 2 weeks.
> Are the grooves on the light body for a future clip? Yes, those two grooves on the SC600 can be used for a clip (to be released later).
> Allowing for unknown bin/tint, what is approximate neutral Turbo Lm? Neutral White in Turbo is unknown at this moment.
> Is a selfbuilt review in the works? No, not yet.
> Is the 30mm width at the widest point, or at the bezel? The 30mm is at the bezel, not at the widest point.
> Can we see a picture of the SC60 and SC600 side-by-side? Please see here.
> For those that purchase before clip availability, will one be sent for free when available? Yes.
> Regarding the 5 minute step down, can you turn it off/on for another 5 minutes of Turbo at 750 Lm - or would it go to 500 Lm? After turning it off, you can get another 5 minutes of Turbo. *Not recommended though. *


New Questions:

?
 
Ok, post your new questions and I'll add them to this list. When answered, I'll post the results here and at the end of the first post - developing an ad hoc FAQ. :thumbsup:

- Jas.


----------



## jhc37013

Thanks Jas for posting the questions and now its confirmed a clip is soon to be released, that's really good for many people and now hopefully they can now buy with comfort.


----------



## tacgearguy

Looks promising. I love my SC51!


----------



## ofgmjnfdu

I'm so sad that ZL removed those fins.
Those fins help a lot in radiation and convection.


----------



## AusKipper

JA(me)S said:


> New Questions:
> 
> 
> 
> Are the grooves on the light body for a future clip? Yes, those two grooves on the SC600 can be used for a clip (to be released later).
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, post your new questions and I'll add them to this list. When answered, I'll post the results here and at the end of the first post - developing an ad hoc FAQ. :thumbsup:
> 
> - Jas.



Its not so much as a new question, but a request, please measure the lux and let us know  (though, even if ZL does not, i'm sure someone on here will sooner or later)


----------



## jonesy

This light is ridiculously small for the power that it puts out. It will blow most 6P hosts out of the water and be a whole magnitude smaller and lighter. I'd be tempted to dump my MD2 with M61W if they sell a neutral with a clip. What do think Neutral will be at, 700 lumens?


----------



## mitro

Clip + Neutral = Me Buying. 

Its so nice for a manufacturer to listen AND respond. I can hardly wait for many upcoming Zebralight releases, including this one.


----------



## JA(me)S

jhc37013 said:


> Thanks Jas for posting the questions and now its confirmed a clip is soon to be released, that's really good for many people and now hopefully they can now buy with comfort.


I hope those that said "no clip=no sale" revisit this thread and see the good news.



AusKipper said:


> Its not so much as a new question, but a request, please measure the lux and let us know  (though, even if ZL does not, i'm sure someone on here will sooner or later)


 Given ZebraLight's response, and no known history of him providing lux data, we'll probably have to wait for an independent review. (FWIW, I'd say go for it while you can - wives require even more diplomacy )



jonesy said:


> This light is ridiculously small for the power that it puts out. It will blow most 6P hosts out of the water and be a whole magnitude smaller and lighter. I'd be tempted to dump my MD2 with M61W if they sell a neutral with a clip. *What do think Neutral will be at, 700 lumens?*


Given unknown bin/tint, an approximation is the best we can expect. (question added to list)

- Jas.


----------



## B0wz3r

JA(me)S said:


> (FWIW, I'd say go for it while you can - wives require even more diplomacy )
> 
> - Jas.


 
No truer words were said than it's easier to ask forgiveness than it is to ask for permission... oo:


----------



## AusKipper

JA(me)S said:


> Given ZebraLight's response, and no known history of him providing lux data, we'll probably have to wait for an independent review. (FWIW, I'd say go for it while you can - wives require even more diplomacy )


 
Really? I thought once your married she is stuck with you  , and you can get away with buying all sort of torches and in return she gets away with not.. you know.

And yes, I did notice ZL had no published lux figures for any of their lights...

Hopefully Selfbuilt gets one and reviews it for me 

That said i'm sure in time to come there will be plenty of other 1x18650 XML lights to choose from.


----------



## JA(me)S

B0wz3r said:


> No truer words were said than it's easier to ask forgiveness than it is to ask for permission... oo:


With one BIG exception to the rule: asking your future father-in-law for her hand...:laughing:

-Jas.


----------



## JA(me)S

AusKipper said:


> Hopefully Selfbuilt gets one and reviews it for me


 Now there is an excellent question! (added)


----------



## LA OZ

The question is should I preordered it now or wait until a few beta testers reporting back?


----------



## Biker Bear

LA OZ said:


> The question is should I preordered it now or wait until a few beta testers reporting back?


I plan to wait until we hear from some early adopters; I want a compact, powerful XM-L light - but it's more as a "gee whiz" impress-my-friends thing than an actual need, so I can afford to wait. That said, ZebraLight has a solid reputation - it's not like going for a product from a company with no track record.


----------



## Fireclaw18

The SC600 looks pretty nice. My biggest concern is that it looks a little too big for EDC pocket carry. 3 cm wide across the bezel is going to create a pretty big bulge in the pocket. Too bad they couldn't have made it narrower. 

On the upside, Zebralights have a fantastic UI and high build quality. It's also great to see a Zebralight with some knurling, even if it's not very aggressive.


----------



## carl

Fireclaw18 said:


> The SC600 looks pretty nice. My biggest concern is that it looks a little too big for EDC pocket carry. 3 cm wide across the bezel is going to create a pretty big bulge in the pocket. Too bad they couldn't have made it narrower.



IMHO:

1) If the reflector/head is too small, then the beam will be all flood.
2) With the side switch, I would expect bezel-up carry with the head sticking out of the pocket rather than in the pocket.

For 700+ lumens, this light is as small as it gets! As much light as a Maelstrom S12 but much shorter and much smaller bezel.


----------



## Fireclaw18

carl said:


> IMHO:
> 
> 1) If the reflector/head is too small, then the beam will be all flood.
> 2) With the side switch, I would expect bezel-up carry with the head sticking out of the pocket rather than in the pocket.
> 
> For 700+ lumens, this light is as small as it gets! As much light as a Maelstrom S12 but much shorter and much smaller bezel.


 
Looking at the pic of the SC600, the widest part of the light is the band that goes all the way around the light around the button. This portion is wider than the bezel ring around the lens and probably adds around 2-3mm to the overall width of the light.

It may be necessary to have this extra material to allow more space for internal electronics or heatsinking, or to allow the switch button to recess more. But I can't help thinking that perhaps the widest part of the head of the light could have been made as narrow as the part of the bezel near the lens.

There are other bright small lights. Someone on budget flashlight forums measured the Yezl Z1x at 814 lumens on high - not bad for a $30 light available now that's considerably narrower than the SC600. But that's a budget light that won't have Zebralight's quality, smooth beam pattern, or throw.


----------



## carl

Fireclaw,
I wonder if they meant 30mm at the widest or truly at the bezel (?).

And now that i think about it, how is it that a 4 inch Zebralight running on a 18650 using an XML putting out just as much light OTF as an S12 running on a 26650 and an SST90? Its like defying the laws of physics or something.


----------



## MatNeh

Wondering the same thing myself... that's why I'm waiting for the first reviews!


----------



## JA(me)S

carl said:


> And now that i think about it, how is it that a 4 inch Zebralight running on a 18650 using an XML putting out just as much light OTF as an S12 running on a 26650 and an SST90? Its like defying the laws of physics or something.


I believe the answer may lie in the different measurement standards the two companies employ: OTF (ZebraLight) vs. ANSI (4Sevens). If both lights were measured using the same standard, I believe the S12 would prevail...

:shrug:- Jas.


----------



## B0wz3r

JA(me)S said:


> I believe the answer may lie in the different measurement standards the two companies employ: OTF (ZebraLight) vs. ANSI (4Sevens). If both lights were measured using the same standard, I believe the S12 would prevail...
> 
> :shrug:- Jas.


 
The SST is also an older generation emitter I believe, so there may be some genuine differences in the efficiency of the XML that help it to close the gap.


----------



## StandardBattery

carl said:


> Fireclaw,
> I wonder if they meant 30mm at the widest or truly at the bezel (?).
> 
> And now that i think about it, how is it that a 4 inch Zebralight running on a 18650 using an XML putting out just as much light OTF as an S12 running on a 26650 and an SST90? Its like defying the laws of physics or something.


I believe ZebraLight has already explained why they feel they can produce more lumens than others with the same emitter. First they know how to design lights, and they have developed a new way to complete the thermal path to the light body improving the heat transfer. Don't forget they are also timing-out the max as a safety precaution. I don't even care about the exact lumens, you number chasers can do that if it makes you happy. Chances are better than not that this will be a great, possibly ground breaking light. So by all means wait for the reviews, but ZebraLight does not opperate like a car dealership as many other flashlight vendors do. I'm just going to sit back and wait, they have released enough information that there is no need for any speculation at this time. When it's released we'll grab it, slide in the battery, and turn it on. Yeah Baby!


----------



## hazna

JA(me)S said:


> I believe the answer may lie in the different measurement standards the two companies employ: OTF (ZebraLight) vs. ANSI (4Sevens). If both lights were measured using the same standard, I believe the S12 would prevail...
> 
> :shrug:- Jas.



+1



B0wz3r said:


> The SST is also an older generation emitter I believe, so there may be some genuine differences in the efficiency of the XML that help it to close the gap.


 
from my understand SST-50 should be comparable to XML, with XML being slightly better. SST-90, if driven hard enough should be brighter than an XML


----------



## srfreddy

The SST90 driven at startup at 6 amps produces a ton of heat (older emmiter), and so the thermal throttle kicks in very fast, so the lumens rating dropped for that. It still starts over 800 lumens though, so yes, it beats the SC600 in output. But this plateaus at 500 lumens, while the S12 at 400 lumens. Personally, I would rather have the SC600w than the S12.


----------



## FroggyTaco

Wow SC600w is so in my future!


----------



## CarpentryHero

Sst-90 is capable of around 2000 lumens if properly heatsynced, XML is capable of close to a 1000 lumens. 
So zebralight is running closer to full out with the sc600 compared to the S12. 4sevens is running the S12 so that you don't need to turn it off AND so that you don't need to carry a giant light like the SR90  

I'm excited about the size to brightness ratio of the sc600


----------



## pageyjim

CarpentryHero said:


> Sst-90 is capable of around 2000 lumens if properly heatsynced, XML is capable of close to a 1000 lumens.
> So zebralight is running closer to full out with the sc600 compared to the S12. 4sevens is running the S12 so that you don't need to turn it off AND so that you don't need to carry a giant light like the SR90
> 
> I'm excited about the size to brightness ratio of the sc600


 
All true. The SC600 tells you up front that the brightness declines with use for safety purposes. The S12 does the same thing (In a different way maybe.) but doesn't advertise that fact. The SC600 drops to 500 lumens I believe the S12 drops to app 400 lumens.


----------



## HIDblue

Plus given the smaller size of the SC600, I think it's a fair trade-off. And I like the fact that ZL clearly states in its description of the SC600 that the initial output on Turbo will be 750 lumens for only a few minutes which will then kick down to 500 lumens...so no surpises when you actually use the light. I think a lot of S12 owners were surprised by the kick-down to 400 lumens on the S12. 

Either way, I'm looking forward to the SC600 and some of the other lights coming out of ZL this year.


----------



## carl

StandardBattery said:


> ...and they have developed a new way to complete the thermal path to the light body improving the heat transfer.



Yes, I have read about that. Here is a quote from one site:

"Proprietary heat sinking design bonds the LED board directly to the unibody aluminum casing, providing unblocked thermal paths to over 94% of the surface area."

IMHO, I am just wondering what is more likely:
1) ZL found a way to provide more effective heat sinking than all the other brands currently on the market or
2) ZL is using a very good heat sink method but its not necessarily better than other top brands like 4Sevens. 

Is there anything better than Arctic Silver or Arctic Alumina or other silver compound? I haven't heard of any but I could be wrong and that would be great in this case.

Nonetheless, I am really looking forward to the SC600. Compact size, output, looks, UI, side switch - its got it all !


----------



## OneBigDay

You guys are on the money. It is the size to brightness ratio of this that makes it so cool. And for many (including myself) the Zebralight UI puts this in a class of it's own.

clip, no clip, ugly or beautiful, my preorder is in...


----------



## Sway

I’m in the market for a small pocketable 18650 light with a simple UI, bright, * secure pocket clip* and a beam profile with good flood. The SC600 looks to address most of these and is just about a done deal pending how the beam turns out...Oh’ the torment waiting


----------



## carl

JA(me)S said:


> I believe the answer may lie in the different measurement standards the two companies employ: OTF (ZebraLight) vs. ANSI (4Sevens). If both lights were measured using the same standard, I believe the S12 would prevail...Jas.



So for any given light, ANSI numbers will be lower than OTF? Is there a ratio or comparison between the two and where can i find it?


----------



## JA(me)S

carl said:


> So for any given light, ANSI numbers will be lower than OTF? Is there a ratio or comparison between the two and where can i find it?


IIRC, ANSI is OTF after 3 minutes. I'm not aware of a ratio...

- Jas.


----------



## RedForest UK

There isn't any set ratio. ANSI is by definition an OTF rating, but must be taken between 30 seconds and 2 minutes of the light having been turned on (though there is some confusion over this). OTF can be taken literally as the light is turned on and so will not take into account any output drop over time, which obviously varies dependent on the actual light in question.


----------



## CarpentryHero

carl said:


> Yes, I have read about that. Here is a quote from one site:
> 
> "Proprietary heat sinking design bonds the LED board directly to the unibody aluminum casing, providing unblocked thermal paths to over 94% of the surface area."
> 
> IMHO, I am just wondering what is more likely:
> 1) ZL found a way to provide more effective heat sinking than all the other brands currently on the market or
> 2) ZL is using a very good heat sink method but its not necessarily better than other top brands like 4Sevens.
> 
> Is there anything better than Arctic Silver or Arctic Alumina or other silver compound? I haven't heard of any but I could be wrong and that would be great in this case.
> 
> Nonetheless, I am really looking forward to the SC600. Compact size, output, looks, UI, side switch - its got it all !


 
Arctic silver is on the low end as far as thermal paste goes, there's a thread somewhere in the custom modified section were a computer forum did a thermal paste shoot out. Turns out there are a couple better brands that are even cheaper 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?313231-Arc-Silver-5-ranked-at-bottom


----------



## Fireclaw18

Just put in my pre-order for the SC600. Looks like a great light.


----------



## carl

Redforest and Jas,
Thanks for the info on ANSI vs OTF.


CarpentryHero,
Thanks for the link - interesting thread on thermal paste

Fireclaw - you're not going to wait for the clip? I wonder if they'll send it later for free. Did you consider the Spark dual switch light? Just curious.


----------



## Fireclaw18

carl said:


> Fireclaw - you're not going to wait for the clip? I wonder if they'll send it later for free. Did you consider the Spark dual switch light? Just curious.


 
I don't actually use clips so lack of a clip isn't an issue. I carry my EDC light loose in my pocket. Hopefully it won't be too big for this.

The Spark appears to have a number of disadvantages compared to the Zebralight: 


It's 18 mm longer.
The side switch isn't as recessed so accidental activation could be more of an issue. Though it's possible that with both lights I'd need to use tailcap lockout to prevent accidental activation.
The "memorize last mode used" UI isn't as nice as Zebralight's nearly perfect UI
Zebralight has a much lower low. The low mode on the Spark is 20 lumens. Compared to 0.2 lumens on the zebralight.
For me, another big consideration is that Zebralight has a record. I already own an SC51 and am very impressed with it.


----------



## JA(me)S

Fireclaw18 said:


> The Spark appears to have a number of disadvantages compared to the Zebralight:
> 
> 
> It's 18 mm longer.
> The side switch isn't as recessed so accidental activation could be more of an issue. Though it's possible that with both lights I'd need to use tailcap lockout to prevent accidental activation.
> The "memorize last mode used" UI isn't as nice as Zebralight's nearly perfect UI
> Zebralight has a much lower low. The low mode on the Spark is 20 lumens. Compared to 0.2 lumens on the zebralight.


 Pretty much the same reasons and conclusion I came up with as well. Plus, maybe I'm old school and get confused by choices greater than one, but I don't see the need for two switches. Maybe it's because I rarely use overhand grip...

- Jas.


----------



## JA(me)S

carl said:


> I wonder if they meant 30mm at the widest or truly at the bezel (?).


 Question added to list. (answered)

- Jas.


----------



## ZebraLight

JA(me)S said:


> New Questions:
> 
> 
> Are the grooves on the light body for a future clip? Yes, those two grooves on the SC600 can be used for a clip (to be released later).
> Allowing for unknown bin/tint, what is approximate neutral Turbo Lm?
> Is a selfbuilt review in the works?
> Is the 30 mm width at the widest point, or at the bezel?
> ?
> 
> 
> Ok, post your new questions and I'll add them to this list. When answered, I'll post the results here and at the end of the first post - developing an ad hoc FAQ. :thumbsup:
> 
> - Jas.



- Neutral White in Turbo is unknown at this moment. 
- No, not yet. 
- The 30mm is at the bezel, not at the widest point.


----------



## JA(me)S

I have question, not specific to the SC600, but across ZL in general: Will the new switch design, requiring 40% more force, be utilized in all lights?

- Jas.


----------



## JA(me)S

JA(me)S said:


> Keep the hope for an X-ML headlamp from ZL - I know I am!


When the news is good enough, I'm willing to take the image hit by replying to myself...

:thumbsup:- Jas.


----------



## ZebraLight

JA(me)S said:


> I have question, not specific to the SC600, but across ZL in general: Will the new switch design, requiring 40% more force, be utilized in all lights?
> 
> - Jas.



There will be several new switch designs. One of them is used in the SC600. Another switch, requiring 34% more force, will be used in the SC80 and H502.


----------



## Lips

Fireclaw18 said:


> I don't actually use clips so lack of a clip isn't an issue. I carry my EDC light loose in my pocket. Hopefully it won't be too big for this.
> 
> The Spark appears to have a number of disadvantages compared to the Zebralight:
> 
> 
> It's 18 mm longer.
> The side switch isn't as recessed so accidental activation could be more of an issue. Though it's possible that with both lights I'd need to use tailcap lockout to prevent accidental activation.
> The "memorize last mode used" UI isn't as nice as Zebralight's nearly perfect UI
> Zebralight has a much lower low. The low mode on the Spark is 20 lumens. Compared to 0.2 lumens on the zebralight.
> For me, another big consideration is that Zebralight has a record. I already own an SC51 and am very impressed with it.




For me I love clips on small lights and don't ride them in my pockets but on belt loop. The accidental activation is not an issuse. Spark need to get rid of mode memory because it doesn't bring anything useful to the table. 

*There are some things that the Spark SL6 does bring to the table*:

* Neutral White emiter now!
* Easily unscrew bezel to install included floody glass free of charge
* Fins around circuit for heat dissipation 
* Second tactical rear switch with quick momentary function and then ramping
* Removable Clip that will install bezel up or bezel down. Clip to a hat or head band
* The Spark SL6 is a better looking light by far (subjective)
* Belt Case for Spark SL6

* Having said that these lights sure have some Familial DNA they share!



Cheers


----------



## pageyjim

Lips said:


> For me I love clips on small lights and don't ride them in my pockets but on belt loop. The accidental activation is not an issuse. Spark need to get rid of mode memory because it doesn't bring anything useful to the table.
> 
> *There are some things that the Spark SL6 does bring to the table*:
> 
> * Neutral White emiter now!
> * Easily unscrew bezel to install included floody glass free of charge
> * Fins around circuit for heat dissipation
> * Second tactical rear switch with quick momentary function and then ramping
> * Removable Clip that will install bezel up or bezel down. Clip to a hat or head band
> * The Spark SL6 is a better looking light by far (subjective)
> * Belt Case for Spark SL6
> 
> * Having said that these lights sure have some Familial DNA they share!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers



I ordered the Spark also and will definitely get the SC600. I would also add that Zebralight has a positive track record that Spark has yet to earn. There seems to be some issues with batteries with the Spark SL6. True the Spark offers a holster and clip which is nice. It is amusing to me that their logo which looks nice on the box does not transfer well to the holster. It looks classy on the box and kind of cheesey on the holster imo. In the end I am looking forward to both lights.


----------



## B0wz3r

As nice as the SC600 is, and as small as it is for a 1x18650 light, I wouldn't be using it for EDC purposes; it's still simply too big. And, the current lack of a neutral model and a clip are strikes against it for me in that department.

Don't get me wrong, I still think it's going to be a great light, but I'm planning on getting a Spark as my next 1x18650 light. I suspect it will also be throwier than the SC600 which will be better for my usage needs for that type of a light.

Although, I am also going to get one of the new SC51c models; that will be my next EDC.


----------



## carl

The Spark will probably throw more just based on the larger reflector. I wonder if the Spark will have twice as much parasitic drain due to the 2 switches.

I wish the SC600 had a larger bezel to match the biggest section of the head near the switch but on second thought, the bezel ring probably has exterior threads, hence the need for a larger head to thread into.

Is ZL going to round the edges of that thumb hole a bit more? That edge looks rather sharp.

Are there going to be any springs in the battery tube? 

I also wish for a replaceable/accessible LED to avoid having a $100 light get outdated too fast.

I just noticed that the Spark on turbo got "very very hot" after 5 minutes. We can probably expect this SC600 to get pretty warm on turbo as well.


----------



## Lips

pageyjim said:


> I ordered the Spark also and will definitely get the SC600. I would also add that Zebralight has a positive track record that Spark has yet to earn. There seems to be some *issues* with batteries with the Spark SL6.


 
The sc600 is putting out 750 lumens also so it would be driving the led as hard as spark so the same battery issues would probably go for both lights. SC600 listed as 2.7v - 4.2 v so two cr123 would not work as a primary backup which is a negative point for Z. Some surefire lights pull 3 amps on cr123. I don't use cr123 but if I did - stay off turbo except for short periods!

Lots of Familial DNA between these companies so the track record may be longer than we think... The sc30 is my edc and what a fantastic light it is...


----------



## JA(me)S

The Spark's reflector is approximately: Depth: 0.7inch, Width: 0.9inch
We don't yet know what ZL's reflector dimensions are - might surprise us. The beam characteristics suggest similarities among other SC series lights...

Following the SC60's design, there will probably be a spring in the tail cap, and a post on the board.

Also, regarding heat, I think (not sure) that the Spark's head is detachable; this is where ZL's unibody construction will help - might even be the reason they decided to forgo fins...


*Questions added to this post.*

- Jas.


----------



## pblanch

Lips said:


> The sc600 is putting out 750 lumens also so it would be driving the led as hard as spark so the same battery issues would probably go for both lights. SC600 listed as 2.7v - 4.2 v so two cr123 would not work as a primary backup which is a negative point for Z. Some surefire lights pull 3 amps on cr123. I don't use cr123 but if I did - stay off turbo except for short periods!
> 
> Forgivemy noobness. What would happen if 123's were used?


----------



## JA(me)S

pblanch said:


> Forgivemy noobness. What would happen if 123's were used?


The SC600's operating voltage range is 2.7V - 4.2V. Two CR123A (primary) at 3.0V, or two RCR123 (Li Ion rechargeable) at 3.7V would exceed the SC600's voltage range = 

(I lost my handle - if you find it you're more than welcome to use it)

- Jas.


----------



## JA(me)S

I've been thinking about ZebraLight's response regarding beam characteristics:


ZebraLight said:


> The beam angle is similar to the other SC series XP-G lights, the hotspot is slightly smaller.




The SC series' XP-G beam type is:


80° spill beam spread
11° (3.8 feet at 20 feet) hot spot
The SC600's XM-L beam type is:


80° spill
10° hot spot
I know the SC600 will be pushing out more lumens, but with the hotspot being slightly smaller, will this also affect throw? The XM-L is a bigger die and usually has a bigger hotspot... Or does this just mean the hotspot will be brighter without affecting throw?

:tired:-Jas.


----------



## pblanch

Just ordered one. And bought some new batteries for it. 

Have been watching with envious eyes the battery format for a long time. Just the excuse to give it a go. Ordered the USB charger version off 4sevens with some AW 2200 batteries. Hope I did the right thing with that as living is Aus usually means second place with everything to do with torch light tech but decided to give it a go. I am hoping that my voltaic 3000mAh battery can fully charge a single cell http://www.voltaicsystems.com/usb-battery.shtml. I hope someone can shed some light (pun intended)

My brightest light so far is a H51 which I adore alongside my Fenix PD20 (love the lower 0.2lm better and is now my EDC) and have gotten the idea of 750lm for 5minutes then to 500lm (only - Ha!). I love the syle of the SC600 as well. Those finger indentations look sleek and sexy (weird calling it that but it is) like they were made by a god crushing a slab of aluminum.


----------



## jhc37013

You did good* pblanch*, the AW200 may have slightly less capacity than a couple other 18650's but they will work in the SC600 without guessing. You can watch what happens with Redilast 2900mah's and if they work consistently in the SC600 you can always order them on down the road, I have Redilast and AW 2900's so I will try it as soon as I get the SC600 but if I had no 18650 batterys in my collection and I was ordering a SC600 then my first battery would also be the AW 2200.


----------



## pblanch

Its only because the AW2600 weren't available at the time at 4-7's. Still though I would play it safer with the length wise as opposed with the AW2900's.

1st time with the battery format and thought I would play it safe with the AW's.


----------



## jhc37013

Oh ok I've read some members have problems with the SC60 and flat top batteries so that is why I thought you ordered them, I thought you may be playing it safe thinking the SC600 plus battery contact may be similar to the SC60. All my 18650's work fine in my SC60 but I remember when the light first came out some members complained the AW flat tops and Redilast 2900 would not work, it could be fixed on recent SC60 models idk and the SC600 battery contact could be different all together.


----------



## StandardBattery

Funny, I also prepared for the SC600 by ordering a couple Redilast 2900 last week. My main cells are AW2200, I have 1 AW2600 (unused as of yet), and 2 Trustfire (charged, but waiting for primaries to die in TK35), a couple of Tenergy in an EagleTac. The Trustfire and Tenergy were batteries that came as part of a package; the Tenergy have been great in the EagleTac, and the Trustfire are yet unproven (blue 2500mAh should be OK cells). I didn't hit pre-order on the SC600 just yet, thinking I want to get it from US dealer GG, but they better list them soon as I'm really excited about this light.


----------



## pblanch

jhc37013 said:


> I thought you may be playing it safe thinking the SC600 plus battery contact may be similar to the SC60.



I was really playing it safe. Just trying to justify not looking for some larger capacity batteries.

Am more looking forward to trying the 47s battery charger. Well that and seeing 750lm of blinding light.


----------



## jhc37013

StandardBattery said:


> I didn't hit pre-order on the SC600 just yet, thinking I want to get it from US dealer GG, but they better list them soon as I'm really excited about this light.



The Zebralight website is a U.S. dealer in Texas.


----------



## StandardBattery

jhc37013 said:


> The Zebralight website is a U.S. dealer in Texas.


 I'm not sure I'd term the US branch of ZebraLight a 'Dealer' exactly, but I know what you're saying. I orded the SC51c from them, but I like supporting GG for ease of return or fixup, and because they have been great in the past. Buying from GG I support ZL and GG at the same time. I still have a DOA red Zebra I was too lazy to organize a return to Texas for repair. I may change my mind depending on when they start shipping, as I generally don't order unless it's shipping; life is simpler that way.


----------



## JA(me)S

jhc37013 said:


> The Zebralight website is a U.S. dealer in Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> StandardBattery said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I'd term the US branch of ZebraLight a 'Dealer' exactly, but I know what you're saying.
Click to expand...


I'd always thought ZL was a wholly owned U.S. company with Chinese (and soon to be some U.S.) contracted manufacturing facilities. I had envisioned ZebraLight as the "lead engineer" with China building to his specs. Was I wrong?

 - Jas.


----------



## ZebraLight

jhc37013 said:


> The Zebralight website is a U.S. dealer in Texas.



ZebraLight is incorporated in the U.S. and based in Texas. I've lived in the DFW area since late 80's. It's an on the side business when we started in 2007. 
Later this year, we'll start the manufacturing of some models (T5 to be the first one) in the DFW area. All machineries (turning centers and machining centers) have been ordered.


----------



## JA(me)S

ZebraLight said:


> ZebraLight is incorporated in the U.S. and based in Texas. I've lived in the DFW area since late 80's. It's an on the side business when we started in 2007.
> Later this year, we'll start the manufacturing of some models (T5 to be the first one) in the DFW area. All machineries (turning centers and machining centers) have been ordered.


Thanks for the clarification - I'm guessing it no longer is an on the side business now... Congratulations - hard work and dedication does pay off!

The questions regarding the SC600 are getting more subjective in nature - some of which may be left for review. You can take a look at them here - and I'll add those you answer to the first post FAQ.

Thanks again for your candid replies.

- Jas.


----------



## Sternwanderer

Hello everyone out there!

After having ordered a Sc60, a SC60w, now I had to continue with a SC600...

I just ordered one. Seems to be a great light! I like the Zebralight UI: Easily accessible, very usable output levels and an electronic switch.

All that together with a XM-L now? I couldn't resist...



Marcus


----------



## JA(me)S

Sternwanderer said:


> I just ordered one. Seems to be a great light! I like the Zebralight UI: Easily accessible, *very usable output levels* and an electronic switch.


Congrats on your purchase - let us know what you think when you get it! 

Your comment about usable output levels reminded me of a question I asked earlier in the thread (I think it got passed over in all the excitement). Does anyone know of another 18650 light that has a range from .2 Lm to 750 Lm OTF (even if only for a few minutes)? I've looked, but I couldn't find anything - can anybody else think of one?

- Jas.


----------



## hatman

ZebraLight said:


> ZebraLight is incorporated in the U.S. and based in Texas. I've lived in the DFW area since late 80's. It's an on the side business when we started in 2007.
> Later this year, we'll start the manufacturing of some models (T5 to be the first one) in the DFW area. All machineries (turning centers and machining centers) have been ordered.


 
Congratulations on your business!

Are you the engineer who designed these lights?
Please tell us something about you.


----------



## uknewbie

I can't think of any other light with this range of output. Mine is on pre-order, could not resist this, should be a gem of a light. Hoping it is not too big in the metal. Looking forward to it.


----------



## carl

Usually, drivers that have a very high max output cannot come down really low without significant sacrifices in efficiency. So, is ZL doing something that no other manufacturer is doing or able to do?


----------



## Lite_me

I don't need one of these, but I'm gonna get one anyway. And I already have 7 ZLs. I'll wait for the neutral version though. They're the bestis. Maybe by then they'll have the clip ready. (where's the crossed fingers icon)


----------



## uknewbie

So how exactly does the cut off for the 750 lumen mode work?

Timer for 5 minutes, but then what? Can you just turn it off and on for another 5 minutes of tubro? Is there no thermal cut off at all?


----------



## JA(me)S

carl said:


> Usually, drivers that have a very high max output cannot come down really low without significant sacrifices in efficiency. So, is ZL doing something that no other manufacturer is doing or able to do?


Good point carl. For comparison, 4Sevens' Maelstrom X7 has a very respectable 1.3 hour runtime at 480 Lm (ANSI) - but, the .3 Lm runtime is only 6 days. The ZL SC60 runs two hours at 300 Lm (OTF) - but at .2 Lm will run a marathon 41 days!

It will be interesting to see what the runtimes will be on the SC600... Anybody wanna guess what the H1 (500 after burst) runtime and the L2 (.2) runtime will be?

Closest without going over wins... a really big :goodjob:

- Jas.


----------



## fnsooner

We should start an SC600w support group. I am getting weak. 

And don't say "get both".


----------



## tre

fnsooner said:


> We should start an SC600w support group. I am getting weak.
> 
> And don't say "get both".


 
get both and sell one on the market place if you don't use it.


----------



## CarpentryHero

fnsooner said:


> We should start an SC600w support group. I am getting weak.
> 
> And don't say "get both".


 
Instead I'll say collect them all, and then sell off the ones you don't use. Mwahahahahahaaha


----------



## nuphoria

Bloody enablers, the lot of you!


----------



## Kalsu

I am looking at a few spare 4sevens clips that I have laying around. I am wondering if these clips would work on the SC600 until ZebraLight releases their own clip? It looks feasible to me. Then 4sevens clip may require a little tweaking to fit, but it may work.


----------



## CarpentryHero

Mr Zebralight, can you post a side by side pic of the sc60 and sc600


----------



## HIDblue

CarpentryHero said:


> Mr Zebralight, can you post a side by side pic of the sc60 and sc600


 
+1. That's a great idea!


----------



## uknewbie

HIDblue said:


> +1. That's a great idea!


 
+2. Side by side picture of SC60 vs SC600!

Also, clarification of timer function for high mode.


----------



## JA(me)S

nuphoria said:


> Bloody enablers, the lot of you!


 C'mon, you know you _wanna _try it...
It's just _one little light_...
What could it hurt?
_We're your friends_ - right?
_Nobody _will even know...
It'll just be _our little secret.

_ - Jas.


----------



## netprince

nuphoria said:


> Bloody enablers, the lot of you!


 
haha, aint it the truth. I always find it hard to hold out for the neutral version too.


----------



## mitro

netprince said:


> haha, aint it the truth. I always find it hard to hold out for the neutral version too.


But you NEED to hold out if you want force companies to release neutrals (and not months later). They get to add +1 to the tally of the cools when what you really wanted was the neutral. 

Having said that... I'm just as guilty of doing it as anyone, but not this time.


----------



## kwak

Another impatient person here.

Order placed oo:

Roll on the end of May :thumbsup:


----------



## JA(me)S

fnsooner said:


> We should start an SC600w support group. I am getting weak.
> 
> And don't say "get both".


 


mitro said:


> But you NEED to hold out if you want force companies to release neutrals (and not months later). They get to add +1 to the tally of the cools when what you really wanted was the neutral.
> 
> Having said that... I'm just as guilty of doing it as anyone, but not this time.



I am holding out for the neutral too - and am "impatiently appreciative" of ZL's penchant for being so tint/bin selective. The idea of a "neutral support group" might be a good indicator for pent-up demand. To that end, I've been keeping a tally of those interested specifically in the SC600w. Would it be _proper forum etiquette_ to produce an editable list of those who have shown interest - ie, would anybody be upset to see their name in a list?

:thumbsup: or :thumbsdow - Jas.

edit: working on a better idea - if it'll work... (it did see here.)


----------



## B0wz3r

Feel free to add me to that list... I really like the idea of the 600, but I will absitively, posolutely, wait for the neutral or a high CRI version... I just don't do cool tints, at all; it's that simple.


----------



## fnsooner

:thumbsup:

I'm sure they will come out with the neutrals sooner or later, maybe a list would quicken thier decision to put them out. Also, if everyone waits for the neutral version to come out, it may give a false impression that nobody is interested in the SC600 in general. 

I may get both anyways. I don't hate cool white tints, I just have a ton of them and only a couple of neutral lights.


----------



## gunga

Yep, I want one too. But only in neutral or high cri.


----------



## jbdan

I want a neutral "w" model as well!


----------



## tre

Add me to the list of wanting the SC600w. I refuse to buy non-neutral lights anymore but I made an exception this one time because I wanted to see this light. I will sell the SC600 when the SC600w comes out. I actually did the same with the SC60. I sold my SC60 as soon as the SC60w came out. This is the last cool tint I will ever buy though. I really dislike that blue/purple/green color 98% of the cool lights have.


----------



## chicken dave

Put me on the SC600w longing list. On the upside, I've saved lots of money since buying my first warm-tinted light (an H501). I just won't buy cool tints anymore. I'm also very eager to see ZL's upcoming 4-AA light (in the "w" version of course).


----------



## JA(me)S

Thanks for the responses so far regarding neutral preference. I have figured out how to add a poll to an existing thread - and will do so later tonight (after celebrating my son's 6th B-day - so quick!).

So please stop replying regarding neutrality and wait for the poll. (the method and results will be more professional)

Advice on proposed questions appreciated:


I have pre-ordered the SC600.
I will order the SC600 pending review and/or dealer availability.
I will order the SC600w (assuming satisfactory review and/or dealer availability).
I ordered or will order both and sell the one I don’t like.
I ordered or will order the SC600 but will sell it in favor of the SC600w when available.
Probably will be an open poll till the end of May - with public viewing of respondents.

Should you be able to vote more than once?

I've not set up a poll before - input appreciated.

My apologies, had I realized I could have done this - I would have...

Thanks,

- Jas.


----------



## kwak

Am i missing something here?

What purpose will the poll serve?

As i understand it ZL have already responded saying they are going to produce a SC600w.
Again from my understanding they're going as fast as they can, so even if there is a massive support for this version of the light, it will not make any difference with regards to releasing it any earlier.


----------



## Glock27

kwak said:


> Am i missing something here?
> What purpose will the poll serve?


 
It will give us something to do while we anxiously await the release of the warm version. ;-)


----------



## tre

How about adding this to the poll questions:

- I ordered or will order the SC600 but will sell it in favor of the SC600w when available.


----------



## JA(me)S

kwak said:


> Am i missing something here?
> 
> What purpose will the poll serve?
> 
> 
> 
> Glock27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will give us something to do while we anxiously await the release of the warm version. ;-)
Click to expand...


Yeah what Glock27 said - just for fun; keeping the thread active, vibrant and informative.

Ideally, in the future when user reviews start rolling in (hopefully to this thread :thumbsup, I'll change the thread title to alert people: "ZebraLight SC600; mini-review by kwak". I'll then add a review heading in the first post and add a link to the reviewer's post. (kind of like what I've done with the FAQ) Again, just to keep the thread fun, active, vibrant and informative.



tre said:


> How about adding this to the poll questions:
> 
> - I ordered or will order the SC600 but will sell it in favor of the SC600w when available.



Thanks tre for the suggestion - will do.

- Jas.


----------



## JA(me)S

Ok, poll is open - support your choice _(if you want). :thumbsup:
_
- Jas.


----------



## CarpentryHero

Vote submitted, still waiting on an sc60 sc600 side by side pic 
I know it's only 7mm longer, and that the body of the sc600 is the thickness of the sc60 head but now that I have my sc60 in hand (as of last night) I'd like to see a side by side picture.


----------



## JA(me)S

uknewbie said:


> So how exactly does the cut off for the 750 lumen mode work?
> 
> Timer for 5 minutes, but then what? Can you just turn it off and on for another 5 minutes of tubro? Is there no thermal cut off at all?


 


CarpentryHero said:


> Vote submitted, still waiting on an sc60 sc600 side by side pic
> I know it's only 7mm longer, and that the body of the sc600 is the thickness of the sc60 head but now that I have my sc60 in hand (as of last night) I'd like to see a side by side picture.



Questions added to this post.

- Jas.


----------



## StandardBattery

JA(me)S said:


> ....
> 
> Ideally, in the future when user reviews start rolling in (hopefully to this thread :thumbsup, I'll change the thread title to alert people: "ZebraLight SC600; mini-review by kwak". .....


 Changing a Thread Title is almost always a very bad idea after it is 7 pages long. Personally I think putting the Poll in it's own thread with appropriate title, and where responses could address the poll specifically, would have been MUCH more appropriate.


----------



## JA(me)S

StandardBattery said:


> Changing a Thread Title is almost always a very bad idea after it is 7 pages long.


Why? In the case of this poll; I ensured beforehand that it wouldn't affect subscriptions. And this is a short duration poll (till June 2nd - about when the SC600 starts shipping - and the poll itself will no longer be valid).

In the case of changing the thread title after reviews start; do you think if I worded it this way "ZebraLight SC600; _now with_ a mini review by..." would be appropriate? My thoughts were when people checked their subscription list - it would stand out as something new and worth viewing... Obviously, a full-blown review should have its own thread.



StandardBattery said:


> Personally I think putting the Poll in it's own thread with appropriate title, and where responses could address the poll specifically, would have been MUCH more appropriate.


 My thoughts were: we have another 2 weeks before things get really exciting, the discussion was starting to slow, why can't we discuss the poll (and other things that may pop up) till then?

Thanks StandardBattery, your opinion and input is greatly appreciated - the last thing I want to do is damage/derail what has been and hopefully will be an informative vibrant thread...

To that end, you can PM if you think it is more appropriate.

- Jas.


----------



## uknewbie

Quite like the poll myself. I would like to see Zebralight chime in again with answers to the outstanding questions though. Failing that I think not much else will come of it until someone gets their hands on one.


----------



## hazna

I've just had another look at this on the zebralight website. Slightly on the pricier side, makes me want to wait until more reviews come out.


----------



## pageyjim

My vote. I will order the SC 600, I just haven't gotten around to doing it yet. I don't see much advantage in paying for something a month in advance. The only way I won't get it is if someway it gets horrible reviews right off the bat which I doubt somehow. IMO I think preorders that far in advance ought to have some incentive for doing so.


----------



## Expired

I want to see runtime first.


----------



## hatman

Thanks for organizing the poll.

Hopefully it will help alert other manufacturers to the growing interest in neutal lights.


----------



## moshow9

I got an email saying my light shipped this morning, did anybody else get a order shipped notice as well?


----------



## JA(me)S

moshow9 said:


> I got an email saying my light shipped this morning, did anybody else get a order shipped notice as well?


 Awesome news - let us know what you think! :twothumbs

- Jas.


----------



## Fireclaw18

moshow9 said:


> I got an email saying my light shipped this morning, did anybody else get a order shipped notice as well?


 
I pre-ordered, but I haven't received an order shipped notice yet.


----------



## uknewbie

moshow9 said:


> I got an email saying my light shipped this morning, did anybody else get a order shipped notice as well?


 

NO! Why not? I want my SC600!   :thumbsdow :hairpull::help:

Should be sooner than I though though if yours has shipped already!


----------



## flatline

mitro said:


> But you NEED to hold out if you want force companies to release neutrals (and not months later). They get to add +1 to the tally of the cools when what you really wanted was the neutral.
> 
> Having said that... I'm just as guilty of doing it as anyone, but not this time.



If you don't like cool white, then why is it hard to resist a cool white light? Especially if you have every reason to believe that the light will eventually become available with a more acceptable tint (as is the case with Zebralights).

--flatline


----------



## kwak

moshow9 said:


> I got an email saying my light shipped this morning, did anybody else get a order shipped notice as well?


 

Nothing here yet.


----------



## JA(me)S

Interesting poll results so far: 


I have pre-ordered the SC600: 9 (19.57%)
I will order the SC600 pending review and/or dealer availability: 10 (21.74%)
I will order the SC600w (assuming satisfactory review and/or dealer availability): 27 (58.70%)
 I ordered or will order both and sell the one I don't like: 0 (0%)
I ordered or will order the SC600, but will sell it in favor of the SC600w when available: 2 (4.35%)
I would have expected the SC600 to have a significantly higher combined percentage total over the SC600w (like 4 to 1). My guess is there are a bunch of SC600 fans that haven't voted in the poll - or the SC600w fans are a very vocal minority. 

Thanks everyone for participating - I didn't expect this kind of "voter turnout" so early! 

:thumbsup: - Jas.


----------



## jhc37013

moshow9 said:


> I got an email saying my light shipped this morning, did anybody else get a order shipped notice as well?



That's good news for us maybe the lights are ready a little ahead of schedule, that almost sounds like a big joke in this industry. It's maybe not so good news for you moshow9 because if you get your light your going to have some questions to answer and possible picture request.  (scratch that not "possible" the request will happen)


----------



## moshow9

Just a quick update, I received a message from ZebraLight regarding the shipping notice and confirmed that none have been mailed out yet. The initial message may have been a glitch or accidental update. ZebraLight was apologetic, but I feel there's no need to be. Mistakes happen and there should be no disappointment. By all accounts it sounds as if the release may be on target with the estimated delivery date.

I do appreciate ZebraLight taking the time to contact me regarding the matter and can't thank them enough for participating and interacting on the forums. Going that extra step makes a world of difference and is what sets apart great companies from good companies. :thumbsup:


----------



## picrthis

I didn't vote because it doesn't come with a body clip, and I always carry my lights clipped to the inside of my front pocket. So I won't order any version of it until they release/ship it with a body clip like it should have. I can't stand hanging a holster on my belt to carry a flashlight or knife, when a simple body clip on the device allows it to be carried hanging on the front pocket. This way there is nothing to snag it, unlike a holster which always seemed to get hit when you sit down or whatever.

Zebra says "No clip. May have one in the future, but I don't know when" That doesn't sound good to me, so I'll pass on this light if/when/until a clip is shipped with it; otherwise I vote with my wallet and say No Thanks.


----------



## low

picrthis said:


> I didn't vote because it doesn't come with a body clip, and I always carry my lights clipped to the inside of my front pocket. So I won't order any version of it until they release/ship it with a body clip like it should have. I can't stand hanging a holster on my belt to carry a flashlight or knife, when a simple body clip on the device allows it to be carried hanging on the front pocket. This way there is nothing to snag it, unlike a holster which always seemed to get hit when you sit down or whatever.
> 
> Zebra says "No clip. May have one in the future, but I don't know when" That doesn't sound good to me, so I'll pass on this light if/when/until a clip is shipped with it; otherwise I vote with my wallet and say No Thanks.



You know picrthis, I am thinking those same line to. Besides, when the clip does come out the SC600w will be out by then!


----------



## uknewbie

Each to their own. If the clip matters to you that much then yeah don't buy a light without it. I think this is going to be a bit too big for a clip for my liking, plus I don't rate those clips that push on and off rather than being screwed in etc. I am not concerned at all about having no clip on this light.

I am still more interested to know how the timer for the turbo mode cut off works and what the runtimes are going to be! Doesn't really make sense to pre-order until you know such things, but I have done it anyway, just caught up in the whole new Zebralight thing. Tragic I know.


----------



## Alan

moshow9 said:


> Just a quick update, I received a message from ZebraLight regarding the shipping notice and confirmed that none have been mailed out yet. The initial message may have been a glitch or accidental update. ZebraLight was apologetic, but I feel there's no need to be. Mistakes happen and there should be no disappointment. By all accounts it sounds as if the release may be on target with the estimated delivery date.
> 
> I do appreciate ZebraLight taking the time to contact me regarding the matter and can't thank them enough for participating and interacting on the forums. Going that extra step makes a world of difference and is what sets apart great companies from good companies. :thumbsup:


 
Mine was shipped out on April 30, it's at Beijing Airport on May 7 and stayed there since according to the tracking number.

We never got any wrong shipment message from ZL.


----------



## Sparky's Magic

I wonder if, in time, a High CRI. version may appear? Now, that would be something! :twothumbs.


----------



## flatline

uknewbie said:


> I am still more interested to know how the timer for the turbo mode cut off works and what the runtimes are going to be! Doesn't really make sense to pre-order until you know such things, but I have done it anyway, just caught up in the whole new Zebralight thing. Tragic I know.



An earlier post in this thread explained that the output steps down after 5 minutes. I don't know what there is to know beyond that except to determine if power cycling the light resets the timer.

On another note, I haven't voted because I don't know yet if i want this light or not. If I do get one, it'll definitely be the SC600w, but now that high CRI options are becoming available, it's tempting to change my emitter rule from "never buy cool white again" to "only buy high CRI". If there's no SC600c expected, I'll probably go with the SC60c instead when I decide to pull the trigger on an 18650 Zebralight.

--flatline


----------



## pageyjim

Alan said:


> Mine was shipped out on April 30, it's at Beijing Airport on May 7 and stayed there since according to the tracking number.
> 
> We never got any wrong shipment message from ZL.


 
Maybe they are stuck at the airport because they are being repacked with clips?


----------



## carl

pageyjim said:


> Maybe they are stuck at the airport because they are being repacked with clips?


 
LOL ! 

But who knows? Just maybe...


----------



## uknewbie

flatline said:


> I don't know what there is to know beyond that except to determine if power cycling the light resets the timer.



Yeah, that's what I had asked. Makes a big difference if you can override the cut off by simply turning off and on again...


----------



## flatline

uknewbie said:


> Yeah, that's what I had asked. Makes a big difference if you can override the cut off by simply turning off and on again...


 
Stepping down from 700 to 500 isn't really a big difference. Somehow I doubt it will be a big deal.

--flatline


----------



## jhc37013

flatline said:


> Stepping down from 700 to 500 isn't really a big difference. Somehow I doubt it will be a big deal.
> 
> --flatline



I agree and it's going to be fun to figure out what my H1 and H2 will be set to, I'm sure at first I will leave one set to 700 but after the novelty wears off I know one will be 500 and I'm not sure what the other will be.

If I want to set it up at 250/500 I don't know if I will put the 250 in the H1 or H2 position, I guess that will probably depend on how the medium looks because I will set that at the highest possible out (75lm), lots of choices with this one it should be interesting.


----------



## JA(me)S

jhc,

I'm not sure H1 can be set up to just 500...

High: H1 *500* Lm with *750 *Lm turbo in the first few min

:shrug: - Jas.


----------



## jhc37013

Good point I really didn't have it thought out to well, ok well at least that makes it easier to decide how to set it up.


----------



## Aircraft800

I had a chance to play with this light tonight, I was really impressed and will be adding it to my collection.
It's every bit as good as my expectations, and 750 Lm out the front is very impressive for such a small light.






http://www.zebralight.com/SC600-Cree-XM-L-750Lm-Flashlight-18650_p_55.html


----------



## Fireclaw18

wow nice pic Aircraft800!

It's cool seeing it side-by-side with the SC51. Can't wait for them to start shipping.

Notice how the button is a lot smaller than the button on the SC51. Should hopefully allow it to be pocket-carried without having to use tailcap lockout to prevent accidental activation.


----------



## jhc37013

Aircraft800 said:


> I had a chance to play with this light tonight, I was really impressed and will be adding it to my collection.
> It's every bit as good as my expectations, and 750 Lm out the front is very impressive for such a small light.



Thanks for the pic, that light so belongs in my pocket.


----------



## jhc37013

George,

I want to order a couple more 18650's and want to be certain they will work in the SC600, does the SC600 have the same + battery contact as the SC60 or has it changed, do you know if AW 2900 flat tops and Redilast 2900 will work or should I just wait until I have the light to check it then?


----------



## B0wz3r

No pocket-carry for me on this one; just too big, I'll get one of the new 51c's for that... but, it would be *awesome* as a bike light on my handlebars... oo:


----------



## uknewbie

flatline said:


> Stepping down from 700 to 500 isn't really a big difference. Somehow I doubt it will be a big deal.
> 
> --flatline


 
Could be a very big deal in terms of heat if one can repeatedly override this cut off 

Nice picture above, still would be ideal to see it side by side with an SC60, oh and know _some_ idea of run time. Seems odd they can sell some without having run times. How hard is it to find these out? Should be available from the word go I think...


----------



## jbdan

Thx aircraft this light looks tremendous in neutral flavor I can't wait. I can't really think of a more perfect design & size yeah!!


----------



## ScottG

jhc37013 said:


> George,
> 
> I want to order a couple more 18650's and want to be certain they will work in the SC600, does the SC600 have the same + battery contact as the SC60 or has it changed, do you know if AW 2900 flat tops and Redilast 2900 will work or should I just wait until I have the light to check it then?



I'll need to check when I get the light to see how tight it is. IIRC, the SC600 works with an 18650 up to 67mm long and the AW 18650 2900 is 68.1mm.


----------



## StandardBattery

jhc37013 said:


> I agree and it's going to be fun to figure out what my H1 and H2 will be set to, I'm sure at first I will leave one set to 700 but after the novelty wears off I know one will be 500 and I'm not sure what the other will be.
> 
> If I want to set it up at 250/500 I don't know if I will put the 250 in the H1 or H2 position, I guess that will probably depend on how the medium looks because I will set that at the highest possible out (75lm), lots of choices with this one it should be interesting.


 
I've been thinking about this for a few days, and with the wide range of output, I think even the 6 levels that ZebraLight has it may be very tricky for them to get it right, especially for those that would still like to put strobe on one of them.

Essentially they should leave L1/L2 alone I think, but this is getting to be such a big light in comparison to their exising ones they may have no choice but to drop the low-low to allow for another more practical level for a light this size. That migh cause some people to scream though.

M1/M2, these have always been kind of funky I think with not really that much visual difference... I think now they can maybe do a little better selection here.

H1/H2, well one of them has to be your max-output .... so that leave one more. Right now on the SC60w I have it set to strobe because the alternate level is not the useful compared to max-out. Now I'm not sure if they could not find a much nicer level that might be useful. 

All that said... the UI becomes an issue, based on all my other lights 6 levels is enough to cover this range; However with Zebra the UI ony cycles through 3 of the levels, with the others being alternate, this is a little different and I think it affects their ability to cover the range in a straight forward manor. Maybe they should add a new 4th level X1/X2 (max1/max2)? 

Anyway I hope with good choices in the levels that the interface will work just fine in practice, and maybe even be MUCH better than adding a forth level to the sequence, which might make the interface not quite as nice. What it would mean though is rather than me using my 3 primary levels I've set, I may need to use the alternate levels more in practice; the problem with this is the auto-memory. 

So is it time for a 4th level in the Sequence?



Aircraft800 said:


> I had a chance to play with this light tonight, I was really impressed and will be adding it to my collection.
> It's every bit as good as my expectations, and 750 Lm out the front is very impressive for such a small light.
> picture: http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a26/Aircraft800/Flashlight/Spring%20Fling%20May%2014%202011/100_0249.jpg
> 
> http://www.zebralight.com/SC600-Cree-XM-L-750Lm-Flashlight-18650_p_55.html


 
WOW!!! Thanks for the picture... it looks GREAT!!! I think my TK11s, and maybe the JETBeam III-M, will be retired after this is released. I might need to keep one just for throw.


----------



## StandardBattery

One note about a clip for this light. Generally I hate lights that don't allow for deep pocket carry, so I hope when they do offer a clip it has the doube curve like some SF clips because it attaches too low on the light. Hopefully they are working to find a good clip design and manufacturer (I'm guessing not done in house due to the quality I've seen on their other snap on clips).


----------



## fnj

I don't understand the angst about the settings. You don't have to worry about H1, M1, M2, L1, or L2 at all. They are each fixed and unchangeable. The only one that is configurable is H2: either 150, or 250. Once you make the H2 choice, all of H1, H2, M1, M2, L1, and L2 are available at any time with no more than one long press plus one double click to reach any of them. I find in practice that I don't much switch between the 1's and the 2's in my H51; most of the time I just choose from the three settings H, M, and L and that's enough for any purpose. I don't think there's much purpose for millions of different levels.

If I do get an SC600[*], I will set H2 to 150 and normally leave H set to H1, M to M2, and L to L2. That gives me 750, 21, and 0.2, which is pretty close to the most perfect choices I can imagine - with 150 (and, to lesser purpose, 75 and 2.5) being there and easily accessable for when I need it.

I don't think I could imagine a more perfect all-around user interface, or a better-chosen set of intensities. The million-setting aficionados are going to use one of the rotary-setting lights in any case.

For my case, I would lose interest altogether if ZL dropped the 0.2 lumen L2 as suggested, but we already know they aren't doing that. Also, if the 0.2 lumen doesn't last at least 41 days like the SC60, same thing. No interest. I would take it as extremely gratifying if the new no-PWM driver ups that to around 60 days or more.

Anybody can make a really bright light, and anybody who sets their mind to it can make an 0.2 lumen light; but I can't think of anybody besides ZL who does BOTH!

~~~~~~~~~~~~

[*] The only reason I even hesitate at all on the SC600 is because of the stupid lithium ion battery. (1) You never know if any given 18650 will fit, and (2) I don't really want to carry a bomb of this size in my pocket and I'm not even that keen to have it in the house. That said, I understand that there is no viable primary battery option for this size range, and I'm very glad ZL makes such fine offerings in the 18650 arena.


----------



## uknewbie

fnj said:


> The only reason I even hesitate at all on the SC600 is because of the stupid lithium ion battery....I don't really want to carry a bomb of this size in my pocket and I'm not even that keen to have it in the house.



I assume you don't own a mobile phone, laptop, mp3 player, or hundreds of other electrical 'bombs' then? 

For those of us who want the latest and smallest high powered lights, and are not paranoid, this seems pretty good.


----------



## romteb

uknewbie said:


> I assume you don't own a mobile phone, laptop, mp3 player, or hundreds of other electrical 'bombs' then?



None of these are potential bombs, the li-ion they contain could (and have) vent and potentially catch on fire, the danger with li-ion and flashlights is that a li-ion venting in a sealed aluminum tube is basically a pipe bomb (although in most cases it will only pop the switch rubber cover depending on the flashlight design).


----------



## iocheretyanny

romteb said:


> None of these are potential bombs, the li-ion they contain could (and have) vent and potentially catch on fire, the danger with li-ion and flashlights is that a li-ion venting in a sealed aluminum tube is basically a pipe bomb (although in most cases it will only pop the switch rubber cover depending on the flashlight design).


 
I share same concern. Aren't there safe chemistry li-ion that do not vent?


----------



## iocheretyanny

duplicate.


----------



## pjandyho

romteb said:


> None of these are potential bombs, the li-ion they contain could (and have) vent and potentially catch on fire, the danger with li-ion and flashlights is that a li-ion venting in a sealed aluminum tube is basically a pipe bomb (although in most cases it will only pop the switch rubber cover depending on the flashlight design).


 
If the Li-Ion in a tube type battery is the equivalent of a pipe bomb or Bangalore torpedo, whatever one calls it, I reckon that the flat type battery in my MacBook Pro to be the equivalent of a Claymore mine? Just kidding.

If one exercises responsibility by buying reputable protected Li-Ion batteries, one could at least sleep easy knowing that the chances of the batteries exploding on them is akin to the chances of being struck by a lightning. I find it weird that there are people who are willing to put their lives at risk just saving a few dollars by buying some untested brands (I shall not name the brands).


----------



## StandardBattery

fnj said:


> I don't understand the angst about the settings. You don't have to worry about H1, M1, M2, L1, or L2 at all. They are each fixed and unchangeable. The only one that is configurable is H2: either 150, or 250. Once you make the H2 choice, all of H1, H2, M1, M2, L1, and L2 are available at any time with no more than one long press plus one double click to reach any of them. I find in practice that I don't much switch between the 1's and the 2's in my H51; most of the time I just choose from the three settings H, M, and L and that's enough for any purpose. I don't think there's much purpose for millions of different levels.
> 
> If I do get an SC600
> [*], I will set H2 to 150 and normally leave H set to H1, M to M2, and L to L2. That gives me 750, 21, and 0.2, which is pretty close to the most perfect choices I can imagine - with 150 (and, to lesser purpose, 75 and 2.5) being there and easily accessable for when I need it.
> 
> I don't think I could imagine a more perfect all-around user interface, or a better-chosen set of intensities. The million-setting aficionados are going to use one of the rotary-setting lights in any case.
> 
> For my case, I would lose interest altogether if ZL dropped the 0.2 lumen L2 as suggested, but we already know they aren't doing that. Also, if the 0.2 lumen doesn't last at least 41 days like the SC60, same thing. No interest. I would take it as extremely gratifying if the new no-PWM driver ups that to around 60 days or more.
> 
> Anybody can make a really bright light, and anybody who sets their mind to it can make an 0.2 lumen light; but I can't think of anybody besides ZL who does BOTH!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~
> [*] The only reason I even hesitate at all on the SC600 is because of the stupid lithium ion battery. (1) You never know if any given 18650 will fit, and (2) I don't really want to carry a bomb of this size in my pocket and I'm not even that keen to have it in the house. That said, I understand that there is no viable primary battery option for this size range, and I'm very glad ZL makes such fine offerings in the 18650 arena.


 
I beleive you've not read my post as something to just think about. There is no 'angst' involved; I'm buying one no matter what.

Yes I know you can only program one setting.... Zebra however can do what they like with the others, but just in theory maybe they could make one of the M setting programable as well.

In your configuration you're jumping from 21lumens to 750Lumens, I don't think everyone will agree with you that this is ideal.

_>"...dropped the 0.2 lumen L2 as suggested"_
Sorry I'm not suggesting they do that at all... Since I have not used the light I would never make such a suggestion. I suggested that they "may" have to, or that it "may" be more appropriate for this light compared to their smaller flashlights and headlamps. It is something for us to think about what to do to best cover the range for the applications where this light is most likely to be deployed. In fact I stated "Essentially they should leave L1/L2 alone I think". That is my current belief.


----------



## fnj

uknewbie said:


> I assume you don't own a mobile phone, laptop, mp3 player, or hundreds of other electrical 'bombs' then?


 
Ya got me for sure, heh heh  Though actually I don't carry any of those things in my pocket. I do carry a Lummi Wee on my keychain with a 10180, but at least that is very small, with a very limited amount of chemicals in it.

My nephew did have his laptop catch fire without warning and he had to run outside with it.


----------



## jbrett14

I am curious, does ANYONE have any REAL evidence of these explosions? I have not been able to find any such evidence.

Would love to learn the facts about all the negative remarks regardings these batteries. Speculation and theories don't seem to help much.

Seems to me that if this were a problem that happens more often than, say, a household furnace blowing up, that we would all know a person that it's happened to. Has this happened to anyone in here?


----------



## fnj

iocheretyanny said:


> I share same concern. Aren't there safe chemistry li-ion that do not vent?



LiFePO4's are much safer though still not of course absolutely so. They are 3.6v instead of 4.2v fully charged (3.2 instead of 3.6 nominal); usually the voltage difference is not consequential.

For that matter, even lithium primaries like CR123s and CR2s have been known to go off.


----------



## Glock27

The only exploding 18650s I heard about was the 8 cell TK monster. Has there been any others? Yes there is a potential danger in most everything we do, but this exploding Li-Ion fear is getting ridiculous.
G27


----------



## fnj

jbrett14 said:


> I am curious, does ANYONE have any REAL evidence of these explosions? I have not been able to find any such evidence.



Well there aren't too many pictures of batteries exploding unexpectedly, for obvious reasons. However ... In December 2006, Dell recalled approximately 22,000 laptop batteries from the U.S. market. Approximately 10 million Sony batteries used in Dell, Sony, Apple, Lenovo/IBM, Panasonic, Toshiba, Hitachi, Fujitsu and Sharp laptops were recalled in 2006. In August 2007, Nokia recalled over 46 million batteries at risk of overheating and exploding. I don't think any of these costly actions were undertaken just for fun.

In 2009, multiple explosions and a major fire at Toxco's lithium ion recycling facility in Trail, British Columbia. Toxco believes it was caused by an internal short circuit in one of the batteries in storage at the facility, which handled batteries ranging from smaller cell phone batteries up to some weighing 1.4 kg.

Here is a demo of someone deliberately short circuiting a notebook battery. If you do not believe a short circuit could possibly happen accidentally or spontaneously, I guess you could discount it; otherwise, regard it as a caution:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjAtBiTSsKY

Here's what can happen if you overcharge them. Again, if you don't think your charger can possibly malfunction, I guess it's not a concern.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixIOEPnsgbI


----------



## ZebraLight

jhc37013 said:


> George,
> 
> I want to order a couple more 18650's and want to be certain they will work in the SC600, does the SC600 have the same + battery contact as the SC60 or has it changed, do you know if AW 2900 flat tops and Redilast 2900 will work or should I just wait until I have the light to check it then?



The SC600 has the same internal dimensions and battery contact.


----------



## mrlysle

I also, want the SC600 BAD! I have a SC60w, and it's really a fantastic light. FWIW, to those who are worrying about cell compatibility, I have and use AW 2900's, which are flat-tops, in my SC60w and have had ZERO issues, and they work fine in my light.


----------



## jhc37013

mrlysle said:


> I also, want the SC600 BAD! I have a SC60w, and it's really a fantastic light. FWIW, *to those who are worrying about cell compatibility, I have and use AW 2900's, which are flat-tops, in my SC60w and have had ZERO issues, and they work fine in my light*.



They work fine in mine to that's why I asked if the + battery contact was the same in the SC600, I did not but I read a few people had problems with the Redilast 2900 and the SC60 though.


----------



## StandardBattery

jhc37013 said:


> They work fine in mine to that's why I asked if the + battery contact was the same in the SC600, I did not but I read a few people had problems with the Redilast 2900 and the SC60 though.


 OH Oh... I might be in trouble, I ordered RediLast 2900 as the battery that made the most sense for the SC600 blaster because of the output of the light... If it does not fit that will be a real shame since in this body they would be more than able to accomodate it without any real impact on the overall size... maybe they will revise the tube at some point like they did once for the H60. I'm going to try one in my SC60w right now.

Update: Tested the RediLast 2900 in the SC60w and it worked, but it is a about 1 mm longer than my AW2200. These are my longest cells, slightly longer than even my Blue TrustFire 2500mAh. Seems like idealy we'd need another 1mm in length in the tube and maybe .2mm in diameter to clear the label a little easier. I had to tap or shake the light to have the cell drop out. It worked though and it didn't feel like it was really compressing the spring, but it must have been. Luckily the spring compresses flat if need be. Not sure if this is too much presure on the circuit board or not. It may affect things if the light was dropped and it hit tail or head first as the spring would not be able to take up any any of the force on the battery. Since the cells are beyond the 18650 spec I guess I can understand them not really working, as apparantly some chargers can't accept these cells either due to length.


----------



## ZebraLight

'SC600 SC60 size comparison' was added to the SC600 page.

saabluster took several readings with his barium sulfate coated IS yesterday. The output was close to 800lm when power on. Note that it's a preproduction unit, and I also don't know how the IS is calibrated.


----------



## JA(me)S

Thanks Zebralight!

- Jas.

edit: mind if I add the pic here?


----------



## StandardBattery

ZebraLight said:


> 'SC600 SC60 size comparison' was added to the SC600 page.


 
Great! How about ome more with them laying down looking at the lights head on.

This continues to look like one great light.


----------



## ZebraLight

JA(me)S said:


> Thanks Zebralight!
> 
> - Jas.
> 
> edit: mind if I add the pic here?



no problem.

I just added another comparison photo.


----------



## JA(me)S

ZebraLight,

Variations of these questions seem to keep coming up:


For those that purchase before clip availability, will one be sent for free when available? (I know this would be difficult for you to track....)
Regarding the 5 minute step down, can you turn it off/on for another 5 minutes of Turbo 750? or would it go to 500?
Thanks, - Jas.


----------



## JA(me)S

*SC600 vs SC60 Size Comparison:*












:thumbsup: - Jas.


----------



## pjandyho

Zebralight,

Do us a favor. A clip like the SC60 would be great on the SC600. I for one am not buying any if there is no clip and neutral white emitter on the SC600.


----------



## uknewbie

*fnj*, the recall numbers you are quoting are very very small. There have been millions upon millions of these batteries sold and used for many years, those figures are insignificant. Also, they do not represent the failure rate of these cells, just precautionary recalls. You ever looked into the recall rates for vehicles? Still drive or go in a car?

If you want to avoid this particular type of li-ion battery, whilst using lots of other potentially cheaper ones because they came to you already in a device, then good for you, most of the rest of the world does not want to however, _because we recognise that the risk is extremely small._ 

I like the look of this when compared to the SC60, nice and compact for it's output. :thumbsup:
*
Zebralight, how about answers to the remaining questions we have been asking? ***


----------



## pageyjim

Damn, I just ordered it I couldn't resist.


----------



## FroggyTaco

The head on the SC600 just looks "better". The SC60 just didn't work for me aesthetically. Plus that reflector must be double in size. That is gonna help a lot!


----------



## JA(me)S

Aircraft800 said:


> I had a chance to play with this light tonight, I was really impressed and will be adding it to my collection.
> It's every bit as good as my expectations, and 750 Lm out the front is very impressive for such a small light.


 I noticed it was dusk right about the time the pic was taken (and that there was room at the park for beamshots) - did you get a chance to play with it after dark? If so, what was the beam profile like; hotspot/throw/spill you know that kind-o-stuff? Hey, _somebody _had to ask...:naughty:

- Jas.


----------



## SaturnNyne

Wow this light is looking good. I'm trying to not buy any new lights these days, but I'm not sure I'll be able to resist an SC600w.

And it's even got a voltage cutoff so I can (somewhat) safely use my unprotected cells? Yes I know they're terrifying, I'm gonna get SO BLOWED UP!


----------



## ZebraLight

JA(me)S said:


> ZebraLight,
> 
> Variations of these questions seem to keep coming up:
> 
> 
> For those that purchase before clip availability, will one be sent for free when available? (I know this would be difficult for you to track....)
> Regarding the 5 minute step down, can you turn it off/on for another 5 minutes of Turbo 750? or would it go to 500?
> Thanks, - Jas.


 
1. yes
2. after turning it off, you can get another 5 min of turbo. not recommanded though.


----------



## Sway

One cell lights reduce the risk of things going awry down to an internal short of the cell it’s self or by something inside the light with the latter being pretty slim. Things that can go wrong are folks removing the shrink wrap protection from the cell trying to make it fit and using magnets for a + contact post both can potentially cause a short leaving the PCB as your only protection....I try not to trip mine.

Please check out the link in my sig line about Li-Ion charging safety, we (users) cause most if not all the problems with secondary Li-Ion cells in flashlights.

*We now return you to your regularly scheduled ZebraLight program which is already in progress * 

Later
Kelly


----------



## fnj

[


jbrett14 said:


> I am curious, does ANYONE have any REAL evidence of these explosions?





Glock27 said:


> The only exploding 18650s I heard about was the 8 cell TK monster. Has there been any others?



Yes, that would be this one:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?262234-TK-Monster-Explosion

I am not aware of any others, which helps to put things in perspective. The single-cell SC60 and SC600 will be free of any possibility of mismatched or unequally charged cells, as well as having a smaller quantity (though still not inconsequential) of the dangerous chemicals and stored energy in them.

I will probably get an SC600 if it meets expectations, specifically for 0.2 lumen runtime. But I will probably not carry it in my pocket.

I however hardly think an awareness of possibilities is "ridiculous," or that recalls of at least tens of MILLIONS of batteries are "insignificant." I certainly don't go so far as to imply that it is foolhardy to carry devices using these batteries, but I don't think that those who have some hesitation to do so should be painted as scared rabbits either.


----------



## mrlysle

pjandyho said:


> Zebralight,
> 
> Do us a favor. A clip like the SC60 would be great on the SC600. I for one am not buying any if there is no clip and neutral white emitter on the SC600.



I agree with this clip issue. It looks like to me, one of the facets under the tailcap would be a perfect place for two drilled and tapped holes for a clip like the rest of the SC series, maybe with minimal modification to clip or the light. (maybe machine one of those facets flat, or put a little radius in the clip itself, where it would attach) I really like the clips on my other ZL's! Let's keep that good thing going!


----------



## pageyjim

ZebraLight said:


> 1. yes
> 2. after turning it off, you can get another 5 min of turbo. not recommanded though.



First class! "Little" things like this will be remembered. Thank you.


----------



## Federal LG

Why I can´t access Zebralight website from here?

I´m in Brazil, South America. I tried from my work, from my home, from desktops, notebooks, netbooks and even from an iPhone. Tried through DSL, LAN, G3 and Cable connections! I can´t!!

Another friends here can´t access too. It says it´s something about DNS config.

I´m dying to see this new light! 

What´s happening?


----------



## mrlysle

Federal LG said:


> Why I can´t access Zebralight website from here?
> 
> I´m in Brazil, South America. I tried from my work, from my home, from desktops, notebooks, netbooks and even from an iPhone. Tried through DSL, LAN, G3 and Cable connections! I can´t!!
> 
> Another friends here can´t access too. It says it´s something about DNS config.
> 
> Bummer. There's some absolute computer geniuses here on the forums. (Tandem comes to mind), but you'll probably be seeing everything you can see on their website right here on the forums. they just put up a couple nice comparison shots of the SC60 and SC600.
> 
> I´m dying to see this new light!
> 
> What´s happening?


----------



## JA(me)S

Federal LG said:


> I´m dying to see this new light!



I can't help you with the first part of your dilemma, but everything about the SC600 from ZL's website (and more) can be found in the first post. 

:thumbsup:- Jas.

edit: well,_ except for the price and ability to order...._


----------



## StandardBattery

mrlysle said:


> I agree with this clip issue. It looks like to me, one of the facets under the tailcap would be a perfect place for two drilled and tapped holes for a clip like the rest of the SC series, maybe with minimal modification to clip or the light. (maybe machine one of those facets flat, or put a little radius in the clip itself, where it would attach) *I really like the clips on my other ZL's! Let's keep that good thing going!*


I wouldn't be unhappy with this. Maybe they feel they want a reverseable clip? Maybe they should break new ground and offer 2 clip options for different uses instead those other manufactures that just make clips that don't really work. ZebraLight is use to breaking new ground. I'm not sure I super need a clip on this one, but since the current SC clips are removable, that's not really a problem. Stick with what works.... it's worked well for ZebraLight up to this point.


----------



## jhc37013

StandardBattery said:


> OH Oh... I might be in trouble, I ordered RediLast 2900 as the battery that made the most sense for the SC600 blaster because of the output of the light... If it does not fit that will be a real shame since in this body they would be more than able to accomodate it without any real impact on the overall size... maybe they will revise the tube at some point like they did once for the H60. I'm going to try one in my SC60w right now.



Maybe I should not have brought it up because it really does no good until we have the light's I don't want to freak you out, like I said it was just a few members with the + battery contact of the Redilast* battery* that was to fat for the SC60 + contact. I want to reiterate the issue was limited and just like your SC60 StandardBattery the Redilast worked fine in mine.


----------



## Expired

What would 750lm OTF be in ANSI lumens?


----------



## CarpentryHero

Expired said:


> What would 750lm OTF be in ANSI lumens?


 
750 lumens otf after three min is 750 lumens otf. Think of ANSI more as perameters and tolerances. It's still an OTF rating just after a certain time duration.


----------



## JA(me)S

Expired said:


> What would 750lm OTF be in ANSI lumens?
> 
> 
> 
> CarpentryHero said:
> 
> 
> 
> 750 lumens otf after three min is 750 lumens otf. Think of ANSI more as perameters and tolerances. It's still an OTF rating just after a certain time duration.
Click to expand...


^^^ What he said - and see posts 124, 125 and 126

- Jas.


----------



## Fireclaw18

StandardBattery said:


> I wouldn't be unhappy with this. Maybe they feel they want a reverseable clip? Maybe they should break new ground and offer 2 clip options for different uses instead those other manufactures that just make clips that don't really work. ZebraLight is use to breaking new ground. I'm not sure I super need a clip on this one, but since the current SC clips are removable, that's not really a problem. Stick with what works.... it's worked well for ZebraLight up to this point.


 
Current Zebralight SC series clips are removable yes... but doing so is less than ideal. Even if you remove the clip, the mounting for the clip protrudes and has sharp edges. It also looks ugly. The mounting is quite solid, which means extra mass to carry around that isn't used. The SC series method of doing clips is great if you like having a clip, but not so great if the first thing you do when you get a new light is remove the clip.


----------



## StandardBattery

Fireclaw18 said:


> Current Zebralight SC series clips are removable yes... but doing so is less than ideal. Even if you remove the clip, the mounting for the clip protrudes and has sharp edges. It also looks ugly. The mounting is quite solid, which means extra mass to carry around that isn't used. The SC series method of doing clips is great if you like having a clip, but not so great if the first thing you do when you get a new light is remove the clip.


 Your right in many cases removing the clip can make the sharp edges on the mount point more likely to get it the way. They don't have to be sharp though just a little more machining and they could be made quite acceptable. DOn't know why many leave them as sharp as can be.

The holes remaing when the clip is removed can be a bit ugly, I like the solution that was used on HDS, some hex set screws screwed in to be flush with the surface of the light, this fixes it up well enough for me. The extra metal required for a proper mount point is completely ridiculous to worry about in terms of additional weight.

Their clip on clips could work if they are made with high quality, the problem I see with this design is I like deep carry if I'm going to use a clip and with the position of the clip-channel they would need a double curve clip to allow it to go deep, BUT the problem with this is that on this light the head is wider head than the tail so the same recurve clip would not likley mount well in both channels.... so they are not likely to use a recurve clip.

So personally I'd take the existing syle clip mounted near the tail. However, I'm willing to try this light without a clip....

I'm so easy going.... because I have lights that I'm happy with and this is a new light, I doubt they will get it right the first time because they never called me,  and they are shipping this month.


----------



## fnj

Federal LG said:


> Why I can´t access Zebralight website from here?
> 
> I´m in Brazil, South America. I tried from my work, from my home, from desktops, notebooks, netbooks and even from an iPhone. Tried through DSL, LAN, G3 and Cable connections! I can´t!!
> 
> Another friends here can´t access too. It says it´s something about DNS config.
> 
> I´m dying to see this new light!
> 
> What´s happening?



If it's really just a DNS problem, just bypass DNS. Type "http://75.126.249.59/" into your browser address bar and hit enter, and ZL should show right up. If it's blocked, on the other hand, this won't work. If the IP number works for you, it means you do have DNS problems, and in this case you should just plug in a better DNS server in your TCP/IP configuration. There are any number of ones you can use freely; for example, a lot of users use 8.8.8.8, which is the Google public DNS server.


----------



## uknewbie

ZebraLight said:


> after turning it off, you can get another 5 min of turbo. not recommanded though.


 
So what is recommended? There must be a period of time one should wait, having used the light for 5 minutes and then turned it off, before one can turn it back on. What is it?

Given this, why did you not use a thermal shut down rather than a timed one?


----------



## CarpentryHero

uknewbie said:


> So what is recommended? There must be a period of time one should wait, having used the light for 5 minutes and then turned it off, before one can turn it back on. What is it?
> 
> Given this, why did you not use a thermal shut down rather than a timed one?


 
Until it cools down some, depending on how long your second burst of light is planned to last. 
The reason why it drops to 500 lumens is for heat management. So if your running it for 5+ minutes and turned it off but WANT turbo again , feel the light and if it feels warm wait a minute or two. I don't know how long the light will take to cool until I have one. 
This light is new so the best answer is when you get it, run it on turbo, feel how hot it gets before it bucks down to 500 lumens, then if you have to turn it off and then on again I would turn it off or to a lower mode when it feels that hot.


----------



## CarpentryHero

As for why not thermal shutdown, it could be to keep the size down. I'm no engineer though


----------



## uknewbie

I understand the timer is to handle heat. My point is by the sounds of it if someone uses their light for frequent bursts of a few minutes, with little gap in between (which I think is probably more common than one long burst) then it will not have the desired cooling effect.

A timer that counts between turn offs would do that, or thermal cut off. So for example, if after using turbo for 5 minutes it would only come back on at high of 500 the next turn on, for a set period.

Seems the best way though is with thermal cut off. Too hot, lower the mode. The timer even as described above would penalise people using it in cold conditions where it could run longer, or allow more turbo mode than would be desired.

*Zebralight, can you explain please?*


----------



## gibnej

If you want maximum robustness then a thermal cutoff is probably the best choice, however not everyone would be happy with this.

1) With a thermal cutoff it is more difficult to predict when the light will step down, whereas with the timer we know we have exactly 5 min of turbo.

2) There will be some disagreement as to what a safe cutoff temperature is; some don't mind pushing their lights harder.

3) With this implementation of a timer, you can completely bypass the step down if you'd like, or you can utilize the feature as a means of keeping down the heat and increasing runtime for extended use. Normally you cannot bypass a thermal sensor without removing it.

I'm not saying a timer is always the better option, but it certainly gives the user more flexibility. It does not penalize those in cold conditions (much) because you can easily turn the light off and back on again if it isn't hot yet. 



uknewbie said:


> Seems the best way though is with thermal cut off. Too hot, lower the mode. The timer even as described above would penalise people using it in cold conditions where it could run longer, or allow more turbo mode than would be desired.
> 
> *Zebralight, can you explain please?*


----------



## tre

uknewbie said:


> Seems the best way though is with thermal cut off. Too hot, lower the mode. The timer even as described above would penalise people using it in cold conditions where it could run longer, or allow more turbo mode than would be desired.
> 
> *Zebralight, can you explain please?*


 
Keep in mind this is an 18650 speciality light. It is not sold at Wal-Mart and Home Depot. My point is the demographic for this light is the flashaholic. As a flashaholic, I know when my light is getting too hot and can manage this myself. I prefer to manage it myself and I don't want to pay extra for some "fancy" thermal regulation that I don't want or need. This is not a flashlight for noobs and noobs will not be purchasing it.


----------



## B0wz3r

While I really like the fact they've made this light, I'm thinking more and more that it's not something that's going to fit into my needs. It's too big for pocket EDC carry, and has no clip for that. I thought it would make a good bike light, but the turbo-cutoff mode means the light level will be inconsistent, at least for the first few minutes of a ride, and it's cool instead of neutral. I'm feeling more and more like a regular SC60w would be the best choice for use as a bike light, and it has a clip, so could double for pocket duty.


----------



## pageyjim

I prefer the timer safety mechanism to the thermal type. This seems to be the same type as the Eagletac T20C2 MKll which works fine for me.


----------



## jbdan

I'm about as "nooby" as one can get and I'm ordering the light as soon as the "w" version is up 

Remember there is/are always exception/s to the rule.


----------



## Aircraft800

JA(me)S said:


> I noticed it was dusk right about the time the pic was taken (and that there was room at the park for beamshots) - did you get a chance to play with it after dark? If so, what was the beam profile like; hotspot/throw/spill you know that kind-o-stuff? Hey, _somebody _had to ask...:naughty:
> 
> - Jas.



I didn't get any beamshots, but Hugo2X did take some video 

ZebraLight SC600

I never have time to take pictures, just too short of a night for me! I did get to play with it a bit, but I don't own many EDC lights to compare it with. I purchased a SC60 at the GTG which has the same workings as my SC50. The beam profile is very similar, but of course much larger and brighter. I believe the hotspot was similar to the 26.5mm reflectors like in the Surefire 6P or my EagleTac T20C2 MKII XM-L, but much brighter and softer outer edge from the orange peel textured reflector.


----------



## Glock27

mrlysle said:


> I agree with this clip issue. It looks like to me, one of the facets under the tailcap would be a perfect place for two drilled and tapped holes for a clip like the rest of the SC series,


 
Brilliant solution! Offer a replacement tail cap drilled, tapped with a clip. It could be a ~$5 option at point of sale in the future too.

G27

P.S. Better video of just SC600: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3k3XLigTXw&NR=1


----------



## JA(me)S

Aircraft800 said:


> I didn't get any beamshots, but Hugo2X did take some video
> 
> ZebraLight SC600


I enjoyed that video, but the one that really caught my attention was this one!!

ZebraLight SC600 CREE XML Pre-production Flashlight


:thumbsup: - Jas.


----------



## Federal LG

fnj said:


> If it's really just a DNS problem, just bypass DNS. Type "http://75.126.249.59/" into your browser address bar and hit enter, and ZL should show right up. If it's blocked, on the other hand, this won't work. If the IP number works for you, it means you do have DNS problems, and in this case you should just plug in a better DNS server in your TCP/IP configuration. There are any number of ones you can use freely; for example, a lot of users use 8.8.8.8, which is the Google public DNS server.


 
It didn´t work. Even typing only the IP number. 

Can´t imagine what´s happening. It never worked!


----------



## fnj

Federal LG said:


> It didn´t work. Even typing only the IP number.


 
If that's the case, you've got a block in place somewhere, or a routing failure. I would start by taking it up with your ISP.


----------



## pblanch

I don't really understand why run times haven't been determined and published. Surely they must be in production phase as the release is in less than 2 weeks. 

Seems that a lot of ZL have app 0.9 hr on high so would be impressed with that (700lm then 500lm). I have ordered a couple of AW 2200 so am hoping that those are the ones that they tested on and not some unprotected cell that I cant get from Aus safely as this unit is the one for me to make the plunge in 18650 batteries. I have read a lot about the precautions/hazards/recommendation on how to charge ect, so am excited about this.


----------



## Outdoorsman5

pblanch said:


> I don't really understand why run times haven't been determined and published. Surely they must be in production phase as the release is in less than 2 weeks.
> 
> Seems that a lot of ZL have app 0.9 hr on high so would be impressed with that (700lm then 500lm). I have ordered a couple of AW 2200 so am hoping that those are the ones that they tested on and not some unprotected cell that I cant get from Aus safely as this unit is the one for me to make the plunge in 18650 batteries. I have read a lot about the precautions/hazards/recommendation on how to charge ect, so am excited about this.



Hopefully the AW 18650 2900 mah battery will fit the sc600 as well. I use this newer AW battery in my sc60 just fine, and since I saw a comment on here earlier that the sc600 shares the same dimensions of the sc60's battery tube then the newer 2900 mah battery should fit (hopefully.)


----------



## pblanch

I have also seen comments that the AW2900 wont fit either. I hope it does.


----------



## JA(me)S

After watching that video (several times), it really is impressive just how small the SC600 is for an 18650 XM-L - looks tiny in hugo2x's hands... either that or he lives up to his moniker! 

Although the video was from a cell phone, from what I could tell there didn't seem to be any surprises in the beam profile - and the Turbo setting was nice and bright too.

- Jas.


----------



## uknewbie

pblanch said:


> I don't really understand why run times haven't been determined and published. Surely they must be in production phase as the release is in less than 2 weeks.
> 
> Seems that a lot of ZL have app 0.9 hr on high so would be impressed with that (700lm then 500lm). I have ordered a couple of AW 2200 so am hoping that those are the ones that they tested on and not some unprotected cell that I cant get from Aus safely as this unit is the one for me to make the plunge in 18650 batteries. I have read a lot about the precautions/hazards/recommendation on how to charge ect, so am excited about this.


 
I agree. This light will be shipped to customers who have already paid at this rate before Zebralight publish any figures on run times, weight or details of this clip that is coming!

From what I have seen though I think this looks a great light. Tad too large to EDC maybe, and IMO to large for a clip. However appears to have the usual high standard of Zebralight design, materials and low price. Real quality company with a great lineup of products I think.


----------



## JA(me)S

Regarding the runtimes - from the FAQ:

"When do you anticipate runtime, parasitic drain and weight to be determined? In 2 weeks. (answered 5/3/11)"

ZebraLight has been pretty forthcoming and candid with info about this light - I'd expect we'll get the numbers we seek soon...

- Jas.


----------



## Chrisdm

Glock27 said:


> Brilliant solution! Offer a replacement tail cap drilled, tapped with a clip. It could be a ~$5 option at point of sale in the future too.



The problem with that is that the clip would have to spin around with the cap as it is being screwed on, and the body of the light is not a straight tubular shape. The finger grooves may interfere with the rotation. Plus, it would be difficult at best to ensure the clip would stop at the proper point in the tailcap tightening to get the clip in the right spot for carry, also based on the vertical finger grooves. The clip needs to have a fixed mounting point like their other clips.


----------



## pblanch

JA(me)S said:


> Regarding the runtimes - from the FAQ:
> 
> "When do you anticipate runtime, parasitic drain and weight to be determined? In 2 weeks. (answered 5/3/11)"
> 
> ZebraLight has been pretty forthcoming and candid with info about this light - I'd expect we'll get the numbers we seek soon...
> 
> Its been 2 weeks. 3 May +14 days.
> 
> I don't think its really asking the world. They seem to be monitoring and commenting in this forum which I find excellent by the way (the company that is). They have the time to make utube videos (teasers). Surely it would be in production so they must know some more concrete details and seeing as at least 18 people have put a lot of faith (and 100US) in -  Runtimes TBD, I dont think that I am asking too much. As for a clip - I would rather have a holster.
> 
> I have only 1 ZL and love it so much I ordered the SC600 as I really wanted to have a go with the battery format (still awaiting for in the mail) and would love the extra light as 200lm just isn't enough (LOL) and dont/want to carry a huge torch around with me so found it ideal.
> 
> - Jas.


----------



## pblanch

Sorry about the last post I really stuffed the formatting up. I hope no one takes offense. It was not intended.


----------



## StandardBattery

Chrisdm said:


> The problem with that is that the clip would have to spin around with the cap as it is being screwed on, and the body of the light is not a straight tubular shape. The finger grooves may interfere with the rotation. Plus, it would be difficult at best to ensure the clip would stop at the proper point in the tailcap tightening to get the clip in the right spot for carry, also based on the vertical finger grooves. The clip needs to have a fixed mounting point like their other clips.


 Exactly I don't know if any one has the clip attached to a removable tailcap. It's a problem as the use of the clip would cause the tailcap to loosen over a pretty short time unless you really were able to torque down the tailcap. It would be a very poor solution to attaching to a screw-on tailcap. they have to put it just beyond that.


----------



## hatman

Outdoorsman5 said:


> Hopefully the AW 18650 2900 mah battery will fit the sc600 as well. I use this newer AW battery in my sc60 just fine, and since I saw a comment on here earlier that the sc600 shares the same dimensions of the sc60's battery tube then the newer 2900 mah battery should fit (hopefully.)


 
I have an extra AW 18650 2900 mah battery, which is one of the reasons I bought my SC60W.

Unfortunately, it doesn't fit. I haven't tried adding a magnet, which I prefer not to use.

Is someone having success without a magnet? That would surprise me and I have no explanation.


----------



## mrlysle

hatman said:


> I have an extra AW 18650 2900 mah battery, which is one of the reasons I bought my SC60W.
> 
> Unfortunately, it doesn't fit. I haven't tried adding a magnet, which I prefer not to use.
> 
> Is someone having success without a magnet? That would surprise me and I have no explanation.



I've posted this before and I think others have as well. I have and use the AW 2900's in my SC60w and they work flawlessly. No issues whatsoever. I don't know if it's a matter of machining tolerances or what. I would think that allowable tolerances would be tight enough to prevent this battery rejection between different lights. I'm not a machinist though. All I know is my SC60w is currently working with AW 2900 flat tops.


----------



## hatman

Thanks, Jeff.

I also tried the flat top 18650 from my Fenix TK 11 and it doesn't work either.

My SC60W clearly needs a button top.


----------



## mrlysle

That's a bummer for sure. Well then, if you need them, I can heartily recommend the EagleTac brand 18650. Really a nice cell and almost half what the other top brands will set you back. I got mine from illuminationGear, but there's probably other sources as well. Definitely worth the money though. Good luck!


----------



## tre

My SC60w works with Redilast 2900 cells but the spring is pretty compressed.


----------



## flashflood

ZebraLight website still says late May ship date for pre-orders. I hope that's accurate, because we're running out of May.


----------



## kwak

flashflood said:


> ZebraLight website still says late May ship date for pre-orders. I hope that's accurate, because we're running out of May.



I'd prefer to wait another few weeks and have a completed well tested, great light, rather than them rush it for some vague deadline and put out a unsatisfactory product.
This from someone that has paid a full deposit for one as well.

It's output compared to it's size (from my extremely limited experience, so please correct me if i'm wrong) it's a boundary breaking and industry leading light.
It's nearly putting out the same light as my TK35 but will be smaller and 1/2 as much output again as my TK21.

So with that in mind, my own priority is not to put on pressure on a release date and just concentrate on getting the light 100% right.


----------



## JA(me)S

tre said:


> My SC60w works with Redilast 2900 cells but the spring is pretty compressed.


 I would consider wear marks from the spring to be normal - but have you seen/felt any "grooves"? I guess even if there were, it would take years - probably longer than the useful life of the battery, to make any difference...:shrug:

- Jas.


----------



## carl

kwak said:


> and 1/2 as much output again as my TK21.


 
Do you mean twice as much as opposed to half as much?


----------



## fnsooner

I recieved a couple of Redilast 2900 cells the other day. They work fine, but they are tight in my SC60w. Not only is there a groove started, but when I do the 1/4 inch lockout, I can hear it grinding. I may alter the tip of the spring to keep it from gouging the battery.


----------



## Jay611j

I hope to see some beamshots comparing it to the TK35. I wanted the TK35, but then I saw this light and I am very interested in it. I have the S12 but want something that would fit in my back pocket a little better.


----------



## fnsooner

fnsooner said:


> I recieved a couple of Redilast 2900 cells the other day. They work fine, but they are tight in my SC60w. Not only is there a groove started, but when I do the 1/4 inch lockout, I can hear it grinding. I may alter the tip of the spring to keep it from gouging the battery.



After closer inspection, it is not gouging the battery at the spring tip. It is rubbing a circular surface scratch on the battery (negative end) at the first bend from the tip of the spring. The noise it makes is worse that what any damage is being done.


----------



## B0wz3r

fnsooner said:


> After closer inspection, it is not gouging the battery at the spring tip. It is rubbing a circular surface scratch on the battery (negative end) at the first bend from the tip of the spring. The noise it makes is worse that what any damage is being done.


 
Sounds like something a pair of needle nose pliers and some emery cloth could solve fairly well.

I certainly hope so; I am planning on getting an SC60w and a couple of the Redi-Last 2900's. If they won't work well in it, I still can use my flat-top AW 2600 mah cells with magnets.


----------



## FroggyTaco

Well since the ZL lights have ODP why not just source a non protected Panasonic 2900mah cell & there would then be a few more mm for spring clearance?

Travis


----------



## kwak

carl said:


> Do you mean twice as much as opposed to half as much?


 
Now that would be fantastic, unfortunately not though 

TK21 U2 = 468 Lm
SC600 = 750 Lm

If it was twice as much it'd be:
468 x 2 = 936 Lm (as i say that'd be fantastic)

1/2 as much again is:
468/2 = 234 
234 + 468 = 702

Be interesting to see how it compares size wise to the TK21, i'm expecting the head to be a bit smaller and the light to be a bit shorter:
_107mm (length) x 25.4mm (dia) x 30mm (head)_ *SC600*_
150mm (length) x 25.4mm (dia) x 40mm (head)_ *TK21

*Really hope this light lives up to my expectations, that's a considerably smaller footprint that should fit inside my pocket/bag easily (as opposed to the TK21 fitting JUST), but over 1/2 as much light output again.

Impressive.


----------



## jhc37013

B0wz3r said:


> I certainly hope so; I am planning on getting an SC60w and a couple of the Redi-Last 2900's. If they won't work well in it, I still can use my flat-top AW 2600 mah cells with magnets.



I use Redilast in my SC60 without issue and one of the reason I prefer the Redilast vs. AW 2900 is because the AW has those stumpy negative battery contacts that will eat at your SC60's spring. I went with AW when I first got my SC60 and you want to talk about hearing and feeling a bad noise, I noticed some ugly marks on the spring after a couple battery changes and quickly went back to using AW 2200mah until I received a couple Redilast in the mail.


----------



## JA(me)S

Partial runtimes are up on ZL's site:

High: H1 *500*Lm with *750*Lm turbo in the first 5 min (2hrs) or H2 *200*Lm (5.9hrs) / *330*Lm (3hrs) / *500*Lm (2.1hrs) / 4Hz Strobe 

Not yet posted:

Medium runtimes, low runtimes, Parasitic Drain, Weight

:thumbsup: - Jas.


edit: Runtimes are tested using Panasonic NCR18650 (2900mAH) batteries. Light output are out the front (OTF) values. All levels are current regulated.


----------



## JA(me)S

Also output levels and modes have slightly changed (most notably within H2):

Old:


 High: H1 *500* Lm with *750 *Lm turbo in the first few min or H2 *150 *Lm / *250 *Lm / 4Hz Strobe
Medium: M1 *75* Lm or M2 *21 *Lm
Low: L1 *2.5 *Lm or L2 *0.2* Lm
New:


 High: H1 *500*Lm with *750*Lm turbo in the first 5 min (2hrs) or H2 *200*Lm (5.9hrs) / *330*Lm (3hrs) / *500*Lm (2.1hrs) / 4Hz Strobe
Medium: M1 *65* Lm or M2 *21 *Lm
Low: L1 *2.8 *Lm or L2 *0.1* Lm
The first post will reflect these changes - I decided to list the old levels here for posterity's sake.

- Jas.


----------



## brightasday

Wow! Those are impressive numbers. Those runtimes are fantastic, and I really like the even lower L2. 

Maybe this is wishful thinking, but I'm really hoping that now that they are publishing runtimes, they have the real production flashlights in stock and are close to shipping them.

Personally, I don't care about the extra testing: I want mine NOW!


----------



## fnj

JA(me)S said:


> Also output levels and modes have slightly changed (most notably within H2):
> 
> Old:
> 
> 
> High: H1 *500* Lm with *750 *Lm turbo in the first few min or H2 *150 *Lm / *250 *Lm / 4Hz Strobe
> Medium: M1 *75* Lm or M2 *21 *Lm
> Low: L1 *2.5 *Lm or L2 *0.2* Lm
> New:
> 
> 
> High: H1 *500*Lm with *750*Lm turbo in the first 5 min (2hrs) or H2 *200*Lm (5.9hrs) / *330*Lm (3hrs) / *500*Lm (2.1hrs) / 4Hz Strobe
> Medium: M1 *65* Lm or M2 *21 *Lm
> Low: L1 *2.8 *Lm or L2 *0.1* Lm
> The first post will reflect these changes - I decided to list the old levels here for posterity's sake.
> 
> - Jas.


 
Wow, just wow. I am just sucking it all up. 500Lm for 2h, 200 for 5.9 - that's frankly a lot better than I expected judging from the SC60. This is going to be impossible to resist. And the 0.1Lm is even better than 0.2 to me. Now I'm only in suspense for the runtime in moon mode, which I do put a lot of stock in.


----------



## uknewbie

So, turn on to high mode, 750 OTF lumens for 5 mins, then 500 OTF lumens for 1 hour 55 mins, on one 18650 cell?

Very impressive if true.


----------



## ZebraLight

The H1/H2 runtimes are tested using Panasonic NCR18650s (The SC60s were tested with Samsung 2600mAH battriers). The lights are from first production batch. M1/M2 tests are underway. L1/L2 results will be caculated based the current measured, and will be updated with tested results later.


----------



## pjandyho

Hi George/Zebralight,

Please come up with a neutral white version and with clip soon. I can't wait. Thanks!


----------



## JA(me)S

ZebraLight said:


> L1/L2 results will be caculated based the current measured, and will be updated with tested results later.


 Phew... otherwise we would have been waiting a long time!

M1 update in the next 24 hours, M2 within the next several days?

Minor question - noticed the SC600 specs do not list a SCHOTT lens?

- Jas.


----------



## ZebraLight

JA(me)S said:


> Phew... otherwise we would have been waiting a long time!
> 
> M1 update in the next 24 hours, M2 within the next several days?
> 
> Minor question - noticed the SC600 specs do not list a SCHOTT lens?
> 
> - Jas.



We'll have the M1/M2 results by Monday. 

The SC600 lens is made of an high quality optical grade glass (equal or better than the SCHOTT B270 flat sheet we used in other lights). However, we decided not to mention its brand/model in public. The SC600 lens and the convex lens in the H502 are made of the same materials and from the same optics manufacture.


----------



## StandardBattery

ZebraLight said:


> ........ and the convex lens in the H502 are made of the same materials and from the same optics manufacture.


 
Everytime you mention H502 there is ripple in the force.


----------



## B0wz3r

brightasday said:


> Wow! Those are impressive numbers. Those runtimes are fantastic, and I really like the even lower L2.



Indeed! The .1 lumen low fills a major need for me in an EDC-able light.



pjandyho said:


> Hi George/Zebralight,
> 
> Please come up with a neutral white version and with clip soon. I can't wait. Thanks!


 
+infinity!!! I won't buy one of these in a cool tint. But, once they're available in neutral, I'll be one of the first ones in line.


----------



## pblanch

*500*Lm (2.1hrs)

Oh my. I am so glad I have pre-ordered before their servers crash from all the extra orders. That really is incredible. 

I think the low modes will run into the weeks. 

Panasonic NCR18650s
Diameter 18.6mm
Height 65.2mm

Guess there is going to be a rush on buying these soon. I can seem to find somewhere (in Aus) that sells them yet.


----------



## fnj

Where do you find a charger to safely and reliably charge Panasonic NCR18650's? Panasonic specs 0.3C. The chargers I've seen all run much higher than 0.3C.


----------



## FroggyTaco

fnj said:


> Where do you find a charger to safely and reliably charge Panasonic NCR18650's? Panasonic specs 0.3C. The chargers I've seen all run much higher than 03.C.


 

Umm..if it's a 2900mah cell then the 0.3C is about 850mah which is more than a lot of 18650 cells.


----------



## CarpentryHero

When are these lil puppies getting shipped out


----------



## tre

I use the Pila IBC To charge the Redilast 2900 cells (Panasonic 18560) , 600ma charge.


----------



## kwak

fnj said:


> Where do you find a charger to safely and reliably charge Panasonic NCR18650's? Panasonic specs 0.3C. The chargers I've seen all run much higher than 0.3C.


 

Still waiting on the cell holders to arrive (Reaallllyyyy slow boat from China).
But i have 5 of these coming.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220762426924

Then i'll charge with this.
http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=10327

Been using that charger for over 1 year on my RC LiPo's but i also have a few other chargers i'll try.
That one is handy as i'll connect 1 cell to 1 output (rather than mess about with balancing cables) and charge 4 cells at a time.


----------



## riva

what kind of bin is SC600 using?
T5,T6,U2?


----------



## uknewbie

_Runtimes are tested using Panasonic NCR18650 (2900mAH) batteries. Light output are out the front (OTF) values. All levels are current regulated._

So not quite as impressive. Still very good though. So about 1 hour 45 mins on high using a more likely 2400mAh protected cell like most of us I imagine can buy.


----------



## pblanch

I agree that trying to find a commercially only available battery _Panasonic NCR18650 (2900mAH) _through normal means is not so easy. Really don't want to go down the ebay lines as you just don't know what you get. All of the usual torch shops(which I would consider the most reliable as to what you are paying for) don't offer these unprotected cells. I did manage to find these cell for 11US a pop but really don't know what to think when the other batteries are selling for around 20 a pop everywhere else (caveat emptor huh). I travel a lot and don't want these things malfunctioning when I am in a plane or not in my room when I am not there (or in my house when I am not there) I would be happy to buy a genuine product but really , what do you get off ebay. I am sure there are legit sellers out there but seriously how do you know?

Would have been better if at least ZL would have offered a battery package or included battery that was available to all. Still, I would be happy if I get 1:30 out of an AW2200 cell on 750/500lm still nice. I am getting 1:41 out of my PD20 (123) which I am still stoked about._

Notice how many batteries off ebay have the words Fire in there name.

I have to admit that I am still learning about this tech side of batteries.
_


----------



## jhc37013

That is some seriously interesting runtimes, I was expecting around 1-1.25hr at most on the 500/750lm high. The SC600 seems to be taking us to another level, the last light to do that for me was the SC51 on a AA but this is a entirely different beast, next generation type of stuff I've been waiting for.

I remember maybe 6-7 months ago a thread that asked about "dream light" and I think I said mine would simply be a pocket light capable of ~500lmns for a couple hours and do it safely without worry of over heating in the first 10mins. This is pretty cool news from George at ZL and it's just made my day, get your pre-orders in I can see the first run selling out pretty fast.

George I hope your getting plenty of these made in the first run, is there going to be a delay between the first and second batch?


----------



## ZebraLight

riva said:


> what kind of bin is SC600 using?
> T5,T6,U2?



U2


----------



## jhc37013

ZebraLight said:


> U2



Nice, are you still expecting them in this month?


----------



## ZebraLight

jhc37013 said:


> Nice, are you still expecting them in this month?



Yes.


----------



## RedForest UK

AW 2900 and Redilast 2900 cells are both Panasonic 2900 NCR18650 cells under the wrapper, so really they're quite easy to purchase commercially.


----------



## tre

RedForest UK said:


> AW 2900 and Redilast 2900 cells are both Panasonic 2900 NCR18650 cells under the wrapper, so really they're quite easy to purchase commercially.


 
2nd that. Those cells are used by quite a lot of people here and are very easy to get from many reliable sources. 

On another note those run times are nothing short of amazing. The fact that the test was done with a 2900mah cell does not diminish the results at all. Amazing.


----------



## StandardBattery

tre said:


> 2nd that. Those cells are used by quite a lot of people here and are very easy to get from many reliable sources.


+1 Maybe people are worried because they fit pretty tight in the SC60 series due to the protection circuits added. My RediLast 2900 is charged and waiting for the light.



tre said:


> On another note those run times are nothing short of amazing. The fact that the test was done with a 2900mah cell does not diminish the results at all. Amazing.


 
Absolutely... I keep waiting for the "correction".... I think this just pushed me over the edge ... to a pre-order ...


----------



## fnj

I understand from reports that the old standby WF-139 charges at 300 mA, so that is well within an 0.3C limit and should be very easy on an 18650. I have however heard that the WF-139 does not stop the charging process when the light turns green. But who wants to tie themselves up for hours repeatedly checking the darn thing. It continues to trickle if you don't take the battery out promptly. Also the CV portion of the charge is reported to occur at greater than 4.2 volts. Can anyone confirm or deny this out of spec behavior?

Does anybody know what the charge rate (mA) is for the Pila IBC charger? That sounds like a much more correctly designed and safer unit, as well as being better built and more reliable.


----------



## fnj

fnj said:


> Does anybody know what the charge rate (mA) is for the Pila IBC charger? That sounds like a much more correctly designed and safer unit, as well as being better built and more reliable.


 
I figured it would not be too out of form (if slightly tacky) to answer my own questions and save somebody else the trouble, since the answer is right on the forum: I found this and it has everything you could want to know about it:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?201323-Pila-IBC-Charger-Compendium

The charge rate is 600 mA and it should be ideal for 18650s. It definitely charges correctly, according to spec, and does NOT overcharge. Even though I just ordered a WF-139 (retch), I immediately ordered a Pila from Bug Out USA as soon as I read that thread. Now all I need to do is build an open-top pillbox out of firebricks placed in my fireplace ... just for the millionth chance ...


----------



## StandardBattery

fnj said:


> I understand from reports that the old standby WF-139 charges at 300 mA, so that is well within an 0.3C limit and should be very easy on an 18650. I have however heard that the WF-139 does not stop the charging process when the light turns green. But who wants to tie themselves up for hours repeatedly checking the darn thing. It continues to trickle if you don't take the battery out promptly. Also the CV portion of the charge is reported to occur at greater than 4.2 volts. Can anyone confirm or deny this out of spec behavior?
> 
> Does anybody know what the charge rate (mA) is for the Pila IBC charger? That sounds like a much more correctly designed and safer unit, as well as being better built and more reliable.


Probably should post this to the battery electronics section, that's where they can help you.


----------



## pjandyho

fnj said:


> I have however heard that the WF-139 does not stop the charging process when the light turns green. But who wants to tie themselves up for hours repeatedly checking the darn thing. It continues to trickle if you don't take the battery out promptly. Also the CV portion of the charge is reported to occur at greater than 4.2 volts. Can anyone confirm or deny this out of spec behavior?


 I am not too certain about that. I have left my batteries in the WF-139 overnight and the batteries did not go up to 4.2v. Many times it only reflect 4.197 or 4.198v on the 18650. On 16340, it usually stops at 4.16 to 4.17v.


----------



## RBR

Short question please.

Would it be possible to run this light with 2 X CR123a instead of the 18650 akku please ?

:thinking:

Sorry if this might be kind of silly, come from the metal side of work. 



Cheers

RBR


----------



## tre

RBR said:


> Short question please.
> 
> Would it be possible to run this light with 2 X CR123a instead of the 18650 akku please ?
> 
> :thinking:
> 
> Sorry if this might be kind of silly, come from the metal side of work.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> RBR



The SC60 has a max voltage of 4.2V (where 2x cr123a would be 6 volts). I am assuming the SC600 is the same since Zebralight only lists 18650 cells on their web page. This allows for more efficient circuit design which allows the amazing run times.


----------



## fnj

pjandyho said:


> I am not too certain about that. I have left my batteries in the WF-139 overnight and the batteries did not go up to 4.2v. Many times it only reflect 4.197 or 4.198v on the 18650. On 16340, it usually stops at 4.16 to 4.17v.


 
Yes, I have heard that individual units vary, and also they may have revised the circuit at some point. Maybe I won't throw mine away when it shows up.


----------



## darkpeak

From SC600 specs Operating Voltage Range: 2.7V - 4.2V so only one battery.


----------



## pjandyho

fnj said:


> Yes, I have heard that individual units vary, and also they may have revised the circuit at some point. Maybe I won't throw mine away when it shows up.


 
Just do a thorough check when you receive your's. There could be changes since mine was bought about 3 years ago from AW together with some AW batteries and I am still using those cells today with no sign of the batteries having aged.


----------



## B0wz3r

RBR said:


> Short question please.
> 
> Would it be possible to run this light with 2 X CR123a instead of the 18650 akku please ?
> 
> :thinking:
> 
> Sorry if this might be kind of silly, come from the metal side of work.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> RBR


 
Using 2xCR123 in it might make the circuit board and emitter go


----------



## pblanch

Thanks for the tip on the Aw2900's. Amazing.

I am of the understanding that the length will be too long for the SC600 and am a little wary in altering a battery for the time being (especially removing a safety circuit - welded on?) but may consider it in the future.

Could you use a dummy spacer (wrapped of course to prevent short) with a CR123A. Just asking in case of a pinch. I am waiting for a USB charger and 18650 batteries but they have no ETA (I am hoping soon) but may be able to get a spacer.


----------



## nodoubt

great sounding light , if they werent just so darn ugly.......
sorry to those that like the looks.......
it would just be hard to get used to it for me.......


----------



## JA(me)S

pblanch said:


> Thanks for the tip on the Aw2900's. Amazing.
> 
> I am of the understanding that the length will be too long for the SC600 and am a little wary in altering a battery for the time being (especially removing a safety circuit - welded on?) but may consider it in the future.



From the FAQ



> 10. Stated acceptable battery length is 67mm; popular protected batteries (AW & Redilast) are 68+ mm. Do you anticipate issues? We haven't seen many battery length issues for the SC60. The SC600 and SC60 share the same internal dimensions.


Also for reasons already mentioned by jhc (and a couple other reasons), I will be using the Redilast _without modification_. Having said that, both AW & Redilast are highly regarded cells - and I don't anticipate issues with either brand.

As to the spacer question, you can purchase a dummy cell (not a spacer, do not use in charger). I don't see a problem with using a single CR123 w/dummy cell (very short runtime) - _others may correct me as I've never done this_. My solution is to use a second Redilast in a pinch...

:thumbsup: - Jas.


----------



## jhc37013

pblanch said:


> Thanks for the tip on the Aw2900's. Amazing.
> 
> I am of the understanding that the length will be too long for the SC600 and am a little wary in altering a battery for the time being (especially removing a safety circuit - welded on?) but may consider it in the future.
> 
> Could you use a dummy spacer (wrapped of course to prevent short) with a CR123A. Just asking in case of a pinch. I am waiting for a USB charger and 18650 batteries but they have no ETA (I am hoping soon) but may be able to get a spacer.



I'm not sure I would mess around with dummy cells maybe it would work on medium or low maybe not, your not going to get high at 3v. I'm betting AW and Redilast 2900 will fit but that's easier for me to say because I have a variety of 18650's. I don't blame you for being worried about the fit, who wants to spend $20 for a battery and not use it. You could order a smaller less expensive battery for the time being and wait for reports about the longer battery's, if I had no 18650's that is probably what I would do so I don't miss out on playing with my new light when it arrives, if your in the U.S. it only takes AW or TacitcalHID (Redilast) a couple days to get battery's to your door step.

You want to enjoy this time and the time when the light arrives and not spend it worrying about battery's.


----------



## JA(me)S

jhc37013 said:


> I'm not sure I would mess around with dummy cells maybe it would work on medium or low maybe not, your not going to get high at 3v.


Thanks for the correction jhc.

- Jas.


----------



## jhc37013

JA(me)S said:


> Thanks for the correction jhc.
> 
> - Jas.



Jas please don't hold me to that the only reason I say it is because IIRC my SC60 drops from high to medium somewhere around 3.6-3.7v, I've tested that a few times and darn if I can't remember for certain. I need to start logging all my little personal test I do, but I always think what good would it do and then something comes up where I might have been helpful and I don't have the data.


----------



## JA(me)S

jhc37013 said:


> I need to start logging all my little personal test I do, but I always think what good would it do and then something comes up where I might have been helpful and I don't have the data.


 My wife has an innate ability to do this very thing; with uncanny precision dating back seemingly to the day we first met. This has proven for her, much to my chagrin, to be an invaluable tool... numerous times.

- Jas.


----------



## JA(me)S

ZebraLight said:


> U2


 
U2; 1C?

- Jas.


----------



## ZebraLight

JA(me)S said:


> U2; 1C?
> 
> - Jas.


 
We are not going to say the exact tint we picked. However, only 4 tints (1T, 1C, 1D and 1U) are possible in the 6300K CCT band.


----------



## flashflood

ZebraLight said:


> We are not going to say the exact tint we picked. However, only 4 tints (1T, 1C, 1D and 1U) are possible in the 6300K CCT band.


 
You want people to pay $100 for a flashlight, and you won't tell them what LED it uses?

That seems extraordinarily customer-hostile. It's also pointless -- CPF will figure it out as soon as the lights ship. So your secret won't stay secret, but you'll make us angry in the interim.

I say this as someone who pre-ordered the SC600 on day one, but is now thinking of canceling. Is this how you treat customers? Seriously?


----------



## JA(me)S

My guess is that there may be slight tint variations in the reels that Cree sends. If ZebraLight were to list an exact tint, without allowing for this variation, he could promise something he may not be able to deliver - and it wouldn't be his fault. I understand his hesitancy - and it was silly for me to ask it in the first place. My apologies ZebraLight - I hope my explanation is correct, without crossing the line and speaking for you...

- Jas.


----------



## ZebraLight

flashflood said:


> You want people to pay $100 for a flashlight, and you won't tell them what LED it uses?
> 
> That seems extraordinarily customer-hostile. It's also pointless -- CPF will figure it out as soon as the lights ship. So your secret won't stay secret, but you'll make us angry in the interim.
> 
> I say this as someone who pre-ordered the SC600 on day one, but is now thinking of canceling. Is this how you treat customers? Seriously?



This is not new. We usually don't say anything about the BIN and the TINT we picked. I know other manufactures would rather let you believe that the higher performance is only the results of higher bin, and stick a bin label and call it a day.


----------



## pblanch

Well I just bought a AW2900. I really hope I didn't blow my money.


----------



## OfficerSheepDog

I also don't understand why they won't tell us what tint they select.

There are a few reasons I can think of and that's good enough since the Zebralights I own are some of the best tinted light I have.

As long as they keep selecting these great NW tints I am more than satisfied, Im actually using the SC60W right now as a ceiling bounce room light. =D


----------



## ZebraLight

JA(me)S said:


> My guess is that there may be slight tint variations in the reels that Cree sends. If ZebraLight were to list an exact tint, without allowing for this variation, he could promise something he may not be able to deliver - and it wouldn't be his fault. I understand his hesitancy - and it was silly for me to ask it in the first place. My apologies ZebraLight - I hope my explanation is correct, without crossing the line and speaking for you...
> 
> - Jas.


 
No, we are not trying to get some leeways for ourself. Tint selection (especially in neutral white, because there are so many to choose from) is very important to us, and we've been using exactly the same tints (both cool white and neutral white) for a while.


----------



## jhc37013

flashflood said:


> You want people to pay $100 for a flashlight, and you won't tell them what LED it uses?
> 
> That seems extraordinarily customer-hostile. It's also pointless -- CPF will figure it out as soon as the lights ship. So your secret won't stay secret, but you'll make us angry in the interim.
> 
> I say this as someone who pre-ordered the SC600 on day one, but is now thinking of canceling. Is this how you treat customers? Seriously?



If he told you exactly what tint is used would it make that big a difference, seriously? It's very courteous that Zebralight is sticking around and answering our questions if you would have been a member here longer you would know that is not always the case with manufactures and we would like them to stick around comfortably. 

Some manufactures don't even tell you what emitter is going to be used much less the exact tint, cancel if you want it's your money but the whole "Is this how your treat customers" is going overboard.


----------



## OfficerSheepDog

So there is your answer, Your dishing it out on ZL and there goal is only too keep the exact tint that the other emitters and bins the same.
Sacrificing the top BIN in output for Tint, wait.... isn't that what a lot of us love ZL for? Their tint selections, and isn't that what we beg other manufacturers to produce?
Thats exactly what I thought.

It always seems Zebralight gets the most negative reviews and such, I have had only good experiences with them.


----------



## jhc37013

pblanch said:


> Well I just bought a AW2900. I really hope I didn't blow my money.



I think you will be ok and if not you have just invested in a good battery for another light you'll own one day.


----------



## flashflood

ZebraLight said:


> This is not new. We usually don't say anything about the BIN and the TINT we picked.



Why not? It's trivial for people to figure this out post-shipment, so why not answer if asked? When the neutral version of Thrunite's Neutron series came out, one of us asked what tint bin it was. David answered 5A. Simple as that.



> I know other manufactures would rather let you believe that the higher performance is only the results of higher bin, and stick a bin label and call it a day.



That's a serious claim -- can you cite any examples? My experience is that other manufacturers here on CPF are perfectly ethical and make fine products. I have yet to receive a light from Fenix, 4sevens, Thrunite, iTP, or Lumintop that did not meet or exceed its claimed output.


----------



## ZebraLight

This is a bit off topic and it's getting late here. I don't know how other people are going to measure the chromaticity of the LED we used. All I know is that it's not trivial even for us. Moreover, the coating process of the reflector and the coatings on the lens both greatly affect the chromaticity of the flashlight. 

BTW, the Cree XM-L 5A has 4 tints in it.


----------



## RBR

Having read all these last posts and re-thinking all these issues, the costs and the effort about battery maintainance i decided not to buy this light at all.

Cheers

RBR


----------



## jhc37013

Just wait for reviews and beamshots if your worried about tint, I think that covers the issue for now so we can move on. It's going to be interesting to see and feel Zebralight's knurling. I think this is the first ZL with knurling and it looks good in the pics, can't wait come on already end of May.


----------



## tygger

flashflood said:


> You want people to pay $100 for a flashlight, and you won't tell them what LED it uses?
> 
> That seems extraordinarily customer-hostile. It's also pointless -- CPF will figure it out as soon as the lights ship. So your secret won't stay secret, but you'll make us angry in the interim.
> 
> I say this as someone who pre-ordered the SC600 on day one, but is now thinking of canceling. Is this how you treat customers? Seriously?



Seriously? Take your unwarranted hostility somewhere else.


----------



## uknewbie

I don't really care what tint it is as such. "Cool" is good enough for me. I wouldn't even know exactly what it meant if they did tell us.

That said, if _flashflood_ does care, and thinks ZL are being unfair by not saying, then he is entitled to say so. We don't all have to agree. _Discussion _forum and all...

I would be more interested to see actual runtimes with, say, an AW 2200 cell, so I know what I am actually going to get when my light arrives, rather than some high capacity, unprotected cell I am never going to buy.


----------



## jhc37013

RedForest UK said:


> AW 2900 and Redilast 2900 cells are both Panasonic 2900 NCR18650 cells under the wrapper, so really they're quite easy to purchase commercially.



As already pointed out above by Redforest if you ever own any AW 2900 or Redilast 2900 it's the same battery as the Panasonic, the only difference is the wrapper and added discharge protection board.


----------



## StandardBattery

If I were to trust any flashlight company to get a good tint it would be ZebraLight and LiteFlux (and they are not making lites right now). There is one very popular FL company that does not even mention the emitter used, apparantly this is so they can change it if the want; in this case of course cpf owners look at the die and identify the chip used in the current batch. 

Output bins are often quoted for marketing purposes, but more often than not tint is not mentioned is not consistent between lights, and changes without notice, or is inaccurate. 

I, and many others, love ZebraLights because of how they choose and manage their tints, and the consistency they offer. This is the last thing we should be giving them any grief about. They are a company that manages the complete optical system very well, not just plopping the latest LED behind some reflector that's handy. In this regard they are more like some of the better custom builders.


----------



## uknewbie

jhc37013 said:


> As already pointed out above by Redforest if you ever own any AW 2900 or Redilast 2900 it's the same battery as the Panasonic, the only difference is the wrapper and added discharge protection board.


 
Yes, I saw that, however I don't own any.



Mainly due to the extra size there is always some ambiguity about which lights they will fit into and which they won't. I would rather have slightly less capacity and a cell that I know will fit every single 18650 light I own, or will own.


----------



## jhc37013

Ok well lets see if we can do a estimate with AW 2200mah, someone correct if it's wrong.

Zebralight's runtime - 2900mah = 2hrs 

2900/2 (2hrs)= 1450mah (1450mah per hour) or 1.45A

2200/1450= 1.51hrs

So with AW 2200mah it should be ~1.5hr on max about 30mins less than the 2900mah battery. If your worried the 2900 won't fit just use your 2200 until it can be confirmed that the bigger 2900 AW and Redilast fit.


----------



## uknewbie

jhc37013 said:


> Ok well lets see if we can do a estimate with AW 2200mah, someone correct if it's wrong.
> 
> Zebralight's runtime - 2900mah = 2hrs
> 
> 2900/2 (2hrs)= 1450mah (1450mah per hour) or 1.45A
> 
> 2200/1450= 1.51hrs
> 
> So with AW 2200mah it should be ~1.5hr on max about 30mins less than the 2900mah battery. If your worried the 2900 won't fit just use your 2200 until it can be confirmed that the bigger 2900 AW and Redilast fit.



Sounds about right to me, thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## jhc37013

No problem I've been there not to long ago with only 1 or 2 18650's and a new light on pre-order or coming soon uncertain what battery I should get. I just decided since I either could not figure out if the battery was the right size or not having the money for that new "latest greatest" battery so I learned to just get the light while I can as long as I have some type of 18650 in my case like you the 2200mah AW and later on when I could I ordered myself the higher capacity battery but I was also able to enjoy my light when it first came out with my good old 2200mah battery.

So my motto if you will became don't let the battery dictate you flashlight purchase decision but rather let your light dictate battery choice thus getting the light first as long as I had some type of proper battery option on hand and figure out the battery situation later when I could either afford it or learn more about it's prospects of fitting my new light.


----------



## ZebraLight

Forgot to mention, the SC600's internal battery section length has been increased by 0.9mm.


----------



## JA(me)S

ZebraLight said:


> Forgot to mention, the SC600's internal battery section length has been increased by 0.9mm.


 More great news! :twothumbs

- Jas.


----------



## silverglow

After following the thread so far I'm really looking forward to this light now. I really appreciate that Zebralight is so forthcoming with information to our questions, that's really commendable for a manufacturer. In my opinion the SC600 with its curves and knurling looks by far the best of all Zebralights so far and I'm certain to buy one when neutral white becomes available!


----------



## JA(me)S

*Simply incredible!*



Medium: M1 *65*Lm (18hrs) or M2 *21*Lm (50hrs)
Low: L1 *2.8*Lm (280hrs) or L2 *0.1*Lm (80days)
 Runtimes are tested using Panasonic NCR18650 (2900mAH) batteries. Light output are out the front (OTF) values. All levels are current regulated.

Unheard of, groundbreaking performance! :bow:

- Jas.


edit: Parasitic Drain: Negligible (equivalent to 6 years)


----------



## jbdan

JA(me)S said:


> *Simply incredible!*
> 
> 
> 
> Medium: M1 *65*Lm (18hrs) or M2 *21*Lm (50hrs)
> Low: L1 *2.8*Lm (280hrs) or L2 *0.1*Lm (80days)
> Runtimes are tested using Panasonic NCR18650 (2900mAH) batteries. Light output are out the front (OTF) values. All levels are current regulated.
> 
> Unheard of, groundbreaking performance! :bow:
> 
> - Jas.
> 
> 
> edit: Parasitic Drain: Negligible (equivalent to 6 years)


 
Tremendous! 

The feelings of entitlement in this thread are unfortunately too common & as always disappointing. Zebra have handled this well great job, but even more so on this light!


----------



## DHart

ZebraLight said:


> Tint selection (especially in neutral white, because there are so many to choose from) is very important to us, and we've been using exactly the same tints (both cool white and neutral white) for a while.


 
Zebralight... I want to thank you so much for this.... It is exactly what so many discriminating flashlight buyers hope for in a manufacturer and one of several very important reasons (design, beam characteristics, and quality control being others) why so many of us love and BUY Zebralights! It is clear that you put an extraordinary effort into meticulous design and specifications for your lights.... This is the key to your success! Thank you.


----------



## Outdoorsman5

I'm really looking forward to this light. Those runtimes are unbelievable.


----------



## jhc37013

DHart said:


> Zebralight... I want to thank you so much for this.... It is exactly what so many discriminating flashlight buyers hope for in a manufacturer and one of several very important reasons (design, beam characteristics, and quality control being others) why so many of us love and BUY Zebralights! It is clear that you put an extraordinary effort into meticulous design and specifications for your lights.... This is the key to your success! Thank you.


 

Well said DHart I think you nailed that and btw I'm really feeling your signature and I'm also a little embarrassed to say I'm not sure how long you've had it there but I just noticed it.


----------



## Alan

ZebraLight said:


> No, we are not trying to get some leeways for ourself. Tint selection (especially in neutral white, because there are so many to choose from) is very important to us, and we've been using exactly the same tints (both cool white and neutral white) for a while.


 
I understand now why all (3) of my SC60 seems like NW even though I ordered Cool white. I "hate" NW (I know some prefer NW or even warmer tint). I hope Zebralight could honor the order description. If ZL deliver for my ordered Cool White SC600, I won't order more SC600s.


----------



## tre

ZebraLight said:


> We are not going to say the exact tint we picked. However, only 4 tints (1T, 1C, 1D and 1U) are possible in the 6300K CCT band.


 
Thanks you for not using 1R, 1A, 1B, or 1S as so many manufacturers do - yuck.


----------



## tre

flashflood said:


> You want people to pay $100 for a flashlight, and you won't tell them what LED it uses?
> 
> That seems extraordinarily customer-hostile. It's also pointless -- CPF will figure it out as soon as the lights ship. So your secret won't stay secret, but you'll make us angry in the interim.
> 
> I say this as someone who pre-ordered the SC600 on day one, but is now thinking of canceling. Is this how you treat customers? Seriously?


 
umm, they told you it uses are CREE XML U2 with a 6300k tint. The only thing they are not telling you exactly is the EXACT tint bin. My guess is they have to buy from multiple bins to get enough emitters. Perhaps you are confusing tint binning with the emitter? Also, there is no way you are going to figure out which of the 4 tint bins your light came from even if you take it apart. I have yet to see a manufacturer tell anybody the exact tint bin their lights uses. Do you have an example? Thrunite gave you a range of 4 tint bins too. As pointed out, the 5A Thrunite told you they use means any of 4 different bins are used (5A1, 5A2, 5A3, and 5A4). See this document for more explanation http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/XLampXM_B&L.pdf

Edit: I just saw all the run times are now published. Wow! amazing. 

Edit2: I own an SC50+, SC30, SC51w, SC60, and SC60w and I don't have a bad tint on one of them. These guys are one of the few who actually understand how to select a good tint.


----------



## Alan

ZebraLight said:


> Forgot to mention, the SC600's internal battery section length has been increased by 0.9mm.


 
Great news.


----------



## Expired

Welp.. Once the reviews come out, I'll probably have to pick this up on top of the TK35 and PD31.


----------



## manitoe

I told myself I was only going to buy a HDS Rotary this year, but I just can't put the SC600 out of my mind. It really seems like it's going to be a groundbreaking light. Runtimes and output are fenomenal considering the form factor. I really like the design of the light as well, it has that distinct Zebralight look. Stylish and different. I'm definitely getting one, the only question being: will I be able to hold on for the neutral version....


----------



## jhc37013

manitoe;3652833 I'm definitely getting one said:


> Go ahead and get one and then save up for the neutral, if you want to you could sell the cool version when the NW comes out. Even if I was a big NW fan I don't think I could stay away from this light long enough, especially knowing you can always sell the cool if you choose to.


----------



## low

JA(me)S said:


> *Simply incredible!*
> 
> 
> 
> Medium: M1 *65*Lm (18hrs) or M2 *21*Lm (50hrs)
> Low: L1 *2.8*Lm (280hrs) or L2 *0.1*Lm (80days)
> Runtimes are tested using Panasonic NCR18650 (2900mAH) batteries. Light output are out the front (OTF) values. All levels are current regulated.
> 
> Unheard of, groundbreaking performance! :bow:
> 
> - Jas.
> 
> 
> edit: Parasitic Drain: Negligible (equivalent to 6 years)





Zebralight,

I do not want to get this to far off topic, but will the Q50 have about the same output and run times?
These are AWESOME!
Thanks,

Low

BTW, when you come out with the Q50 can you give us some neutral flashlights up front? 3 month wait time is soooo hard.


----------



## Thefo

This light looks like a dream come true...gonna pre order ASAP.


----------



## atbglenn

Sounds like a real winner. Can't wait to hear some reviews.


----------



## ZebraLight

low said:


> Zebralight,
> 
> I do not want to get this to far off topic, but will the Q50 have about the same output and run times?
> These are AWESOME!
> Thanks,
> 
> Low
> 
> BTW, when you come out with the Q50 can you give us some neutral flashlights up front? 3 month wait time is soooo hard.



Yes, the Q50 will have about the same output and runtimes. 
Yes, we'll release the Q50w along with the Q50.


----------



## fnj

JA(me)S said:


> *Simply incredible!*
> 
> 
> 
> Medium: M1 *65*Lm (18hrs) or M2 *21*Lm (50hrs)
> Low: L1 *2.8*Lm (280hrs) or L2 *0.1*Lm (80days)
> Runtimes are tested using Panasonic NCR18650 (2900mAH) batteries. Light output are out the front (OTF) values. All levels are current regulated.
> 
> Unheard of, groundbreaking performance! :bow:
> 
> - Jas.
> 
> 
> edit: Parasitic Drain: Negligible (equivalent to 6 years)



WOW! Holy beep! We have a winner. I'm officially sold. I had my fingers crossed for 60 days runtime and they exceeded my hopes by a large margin. Actually, what is the expected self discharge duration (to, say, 50%) of an 18650?

The battery being rechargeable, there isn't a whole lot of point to EVER turn this light completely off. Just use L2 in place of off. Use it as a locator indicator and nightlight.

65Lm for two full work days and 21Lm for almost five full work days is also truly impressive.


----------



## fnj

ZebraLight said:


> We are not going to say the exact tint we picked. However, only 4 tints (1T, 1C, 1D and 1U) are possible in the 6300K CCT band.


 
Very few manufacturers release the tint bin, guys, and it would be bad business to lock yourself into a single tint bin for the duration of production. The only one of those four tints that would be less than desirable for most people would be the outer half of 1T, which can be somewhat sickly green but not ridiculously so. Even the inner half of 1T is not bad. 1C and 1D are prime, and 1U is noticeably rosy but not sickly. Check it out:

http://imageshack.us/f/199/ansiwhite.jpg/


----------



## mitro

Alan said:


> I understand now why all (3) of my SC60 seems like NW even though I ordered Cool white. I "hate" NW (I know some prefer NW or even warmer tint). I hope Zebralight could honor the order description. If ZL deliver for my ordered Cool White SC600, I won't order more SC600s.


 And what is it exactly that you now understand? The SC60 is listed as 6100-6500K, which is in the same range as "cool" lights from other manufacturers. Either there was an incredible mix-up and you got SC60w lights or you are the FIRST person I've ever seen say that 6100K wasn't cool enough for them.


I cannot express strongly enough how much I appreciate a company that is concerned with the tints of their lights (regardless if its cool or warm). Add that to the best UI in the business, and its easy to see why Zebralight is a favorite here and getting even more popular.

I'm giddy at the thought of the SC600w. Those runtimes are amazing.


----------



## low

ZebraLight said:


> Yes, the Q50 will have about the same output and runtimes.
> Yes, we'll release the Q50w along with the Q50.





*YOU ROCK ZEBRALIGHT! *
Thank you so much, have a great day sir.

Low


----------



## silverglow

ZebraLight said:


> Yes, the Q50 will have about the same output and runtimes.
> Yes, we'll release the Q50w along with the Q50.


 
Wow! That's really great news! So I'll have to save enough money until around September to buy both the SC600W and (considering the announced specs) the Q50W!


----------



## StandardBattery

ZebraLight said:


> Forgot to mention, the SC600's internal battery section length has been increased by 0.9mm.


 *Nice!!* This just keeps getting better...



ZebraLight; said:


> _"Those runtimes"_


 ... *and better* all the time.


----------



## Alan

mitro said:


> And what is it exactly that you now understand? The SC60 is listed as 6100-6500K, which is in the same range as "cool" lights from other manufacturers. Either there was an incredible mix-up and you got SC60w lights or you are the FIRST person I've ever seen say that 6100K wasn't cool enough for them.
> 
> 
> I cannot express strongly enough how much I appreciate a company that is concerned with the tints of their lights (regardless if its cool or warm). Add that to the best UI in the business, and its easy to see why Zebralight is a favorite here and getting even more popular.
> 
> I'm giddy at the thought of the SC600w. Those runtimes are amazing.



6100-6500K is what they advertised for cool white. I would say all of my SC60 are in the range of 5300K and a bit green.


----------



## fnj

Alan said:


> 6100-6500K is what they advertised for cool white. I would say all of my SC60 are in the range of 5300K and a bit green.


 
Now, color is among the most subjective topics, so I'm on thin ground to take issue, but I have a strong feeling that there is no available tint bin near to 5300K which would be seen as green by most viewers. Yellowish, sure, but green, not really. Not unless it was WAY out of spec. And it only gets pronounced at even higher temperatures than 6300. Just take another look at the chart:

http://imageshack.us/f/199/ansiwhite.jpg/

The 1T bin, near 6300C is the first tint bin I see that is starting to really get into the green. Am I that wrong?


----------



## low

No fnj, you are not.


----------



## Duluth Diesel

OK sorry for dumb questions but I'm about 1 click away from purchasing this light and I need a little help. I'm a 123A guy all the way. Going to a rechargeable battery is a new thing for me, and it is the only thing making me hold back a bit here. 

1) What is the best 18650 battery I can buy to feed this light, and where is the best place to purchase them?
2) I don't own a 18650 charger. Again, best one and where to buy? 
3) Any good general advice to maintaining these batteries?

Thank you.


----------



## silverglow

In the beginning of the video clip "ZebraLight SC600 CREE XML Preproduction Flashlight" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3k3XLigTXw&NR=1 (I'm not sure anymore if it was from this thread) I found it interesting to hear that one representative from Zebralight (George?) says that ZL uses natural anodization without adding dyes to make it harder. I thought it was only their preference for this green-gray color (I'd prefer black), but I appreciate this choice at lot more now as I consider durability more important than color.


----------



## ZebraLight

silverglow said:


> In the beginning of the video clip "ZebraLight SC600 CREE XML Preproduction Flashlight" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3k3XLigTXw&NR=1 (I'm not sure anymore if it was from this thread) I found it interesting to hear that one representative from Zebralight (George?) says that ZL uses natural anodization without adding dyes to make it harder. I thought it was only their preference for this green-gray color (I'd prefer black), but I appreciate this choice at lot more now as I consider durability more important than color.



Yup, that's me (George).


----------



## jhc37013

Duluth Diesel said:


> OK sorry for dumb questions but I'm about 1 click away from purchasing this light and I need a little help. I'm a 123A guy all the way. Going to a rechargeable battery is a new thing for me, and it is the only thing making me hold back a bit here.
> 
> 1) What is the best 18650 battery I can buy to feed this light, and where is the best place to purchase them?
> 2) I don't own a 18650 charger. Again, best one and where to buy?
> 3) Any good general advice to maintaining these batteries?
> 
> Thank you.



1. Redilast 2900mah (TacticalHID.com) or AW 2900 (see sales thread at Marketplace)
2. One of the best chargers is Pila it will charge all your different Li-Ions - http://www.bugoutgearusa.com/bach.html
3. Get a multimeter and check your battery's off charger and after you pull them out your light, not always but it's good to check every now and then. Even with the best chargers and battery's I wouldn't leave them charging unattended, that goes for any rechargeable battery. If you get a good battery and charger you shouldn't have any problems, as with any rechargeable battery like NiMh and Li-Ion just use common sense and you'll be all good. BTW I've had more issues with NiMH battery's than with Li-Ion.

Go to the battery sub forum and research all you can, you can never do to much of that and if it's been done there is probably a thread for it over their so use the CPF search box for more exact results on any topic.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?9-Flashlight-Electronics-Batteries-Included


----------



## Sternwanderer

Hello George,

things are getting better and better. I'm impatiently waiting for this light to arrive... And the german flashlight community is waiting with me.

Every bit of information posted her needs approx. 5 seconds to reach us 


Marcus


----------



## JA(me)S

Hallo Marcus,

:wave: Es ist schön, die deutsche Community teilt unsere Begeisterung für Zebralight sehen! (Google Translation)

Realizing CPF is just one corner of the web...

This is kinda cool: are there any others who would like to share their forums of choice from around the world - so that we CPFers could properly welcome and say hi?

- Jas.


----------



## silverglow

ZebraLight said:


> Yup, that's me (George).



Cool! :twothumbs


----------



## JA(me)S

ZebraLight said:


> Yup, that's me (George).


I hope you didn't mind me posting that video link - PM sent.

- Jas.


----------



## SaturnNyne

JA(me)S said:


> Old:
> 
> 
> High: H1 *500* Lm with *750 *Lm turbo in the first few min or H2 *150 *Lm / *250 *Lm / 4Hz Strobe
> Medium: M1 *75* Lm or M2 *21 *Lm
> Low: L1 *2.5 *Lm or L2 *0.2* Lm
> New:
> 
> 
> High: H1 *500*Lm with *750*Lm turbo in the first 5 min (2hrs) or H2 *200*Lm (5.9hrs) / *330*Lm (3hrs) / *500*Lm (2.1hrs) / 4Hz Strobe
> Medium: M1 *65* Lm or M2 *21 *Lm
> Low: L1 *2.8 *Lm or L2 *0.1* Lm


Excellent! ZebraLight really does deserve praise for the thought they put into their designs. So often, lights appear to be given levels based on what's in some way more convenient, or by throwing darts. ZL gives me the impression that they actually select their outputs based on experience and a solid understanding of how light works. When a prototype has decent levels and I hear that they've been changed for the production model, my first reaction is one of trepidation, of concern that the engineer's levels have been replaced by the marketer's levels, but I'm glad to see that every change made here is an improvement, in my opinion. The lowest low was made even lower, L1 nudged closer to the 3lm I consider an ideal compromise for indoor and very basic outdoor use, and the slightly redundant 150lm and 250lm levels got consolidated into a nice round 200lm level, allowing the addition of a still-freaking-bright level that runs for an hour longer than H1. And 500 with no turbo is a nice touch for those who want it. I'm more impressed with this light with every new detail that comes out.

The SC600 is as close as I've yet seen to the flashlight I've been asking for for years. I'm very much looking forward to the neutral version. Thank you, ZL!

*Quick question* that I haven't seen discussed, probably because it's so obvious: This light should run fine on 17670s too, right? Especially now that the length has been increased a little? Or would they still be just slightly too long? Any issues with current draw on a 1600mah cell?


----------



## ZebraLight

SaturnNyne said:


> *Quick question* that I haven't seen discussed, probably because it's so obvious: This light should run fine on 17670s too, right? Especially now that the length has been increased a little? Or would they still be just slightly too long? Any issues with current draw on a 1600mah cell?


 
The max discharge current for a typical li-ion is 2C. For a 1600mAH battery, its 2C (2*1600=3200mA) limit is not much bigger than the current required at the 750Lm level.


----------



## RedForest UK

Assuming that the selection of secondary high modes comes after 6x double clicks like the SC51, will these clicks be 'forgotten' after a few seconds or not?

My SC51 had the best UI of any light I ever owned, except for the niggling problem that in extended use switching between H1 and H2 eventually I would accidentally activate H3 and Flashing mode, even if the 6x double clicks were spread over half an hour or so, as they weren't forgotten and reset back to zero.

Sorry for the poor explanation, I hope you know what I'm trying to get accross.


----------



## Brasso

I've never seen someone who wanted their light MORE cool. Why don't you just get a blue led?


----------



## JA(me)S

Hmmm.... not that it's a big issue for me, but I wonder how much this little guy weighs? 

- Jas.


----------



## uknewbie

JA(me)S said:


> Hmmm.... not that it's a big issue for me, but I wonder how much this little guy weighs?
> 
> - Jas.


 
Not a big issue for me either, I would guess not much more than the SC60. Surely more but probably so close as to not really matter.


----------



## tre

RedForest UK said:


> Assuming that the selection of secondary high modes comes after 6x double clicks like the SC51, will these clicks be 'forgotten' after a few seconds or not?
> 
> My SC51 had the best UI of any light I ever owned, except for the niggling problem that in extended use switching between H1 and H2 eventually I would accidentally activate H3 and Flashing mode, even if the 6x double clicks were spread over half an hour or so, as they weren't forgotten and reset back to zero.
> 
> Sorry for the poor explanation, I hope you know what I'm trying to get accross.


 
Sounds like your light has an issue. I have no such problem in my SC51w or SC60w. I can switch between H1 and H2 10 times on one minute and never accidently activate the strobe.


----------



## michaelmcgo

Do we have actual confirmation from Zebralight that no rubber-tube type pocket clip will be included like some other Zebralights have? I will be ordering one of these if there is some kind of pocket clip, but if one cannot be installed then that will be a real bummer.

Heck, I installed a pocket clip on my Quark Mini because it was too big to dangle in the bottom of my pocket...


----------



## RedForest UK

Really? I asked before but got responses saying it was normal. That particular light had a number of issues, I sent it back to china and unfortunately it never even got there.. Lost for a good few months now.

That is one of the reasons I'm looking forward to zebralight being able to offer sales and repair service in more local countries.


----------



## fnj

RedForest UK said:


> Assuming that the selection of secondary high modes comes after 6x double clicks like the SC51, will these clicks be 'forgotten' after a few seconds or not?
> 
> My SC51 had the best UI of any light I ever owned, except for the niggling problem that in extended use switching between H1 and H2 eventually I would accidentally activate H3 and Flashing mode, even if the 6x double clicks were spread over half an hour or so, as they weren't forgotten and reset back to zero.
> 
> Sorry for the poor explanation, I hope you know what I'm trying to get accross.


 


tre said:


> Sounds like your light has an issue. I have no such problem in my SC51w or SC60w. I can switch between H1 and H2 10 times on one minute and never accidently activate the strobe.



My H51F has the problem. Funny, I never noticed until I tried RedForest's example.


----------



## Alan

Brasso said:


> I've never seen someone who wanted their light MORE cool. Why don't you just get a blue led?


 
What do you mean by "more" cool? ZL has never delivered real cool white XP-G , at least to me. ZL produced cool white or pure white on Q5 previously but not on XP-G. All of my ZL XP-G on SC60s, H31, SC51s and even H51F are a little green.

I have more than 500+ lights and 20+ from ZL. I know what cool white is and what blue LED is. Don't simply look at the spec on paper, look at the real lightssss and compare before you comment.


----------



## tre

Question for Zebralight (or somebody who may know):

The lumen level specs for the SC600 say "Light output are out the front (OTF) values" on the Zebralight web site. Are those lumen levels measured immediatly at turn on or are they measured using the ANSI standard?


----------



## pjandyho

tre said:


> Question for Zebralight (or somebody who may know):
> 
> The lumen level specs for the SC600 say "Light output are out the front (OTF) values" on the Zebralight web site. Are those lumen levels measured immediatly at turn on or are they measured using the ANSI standard?


 
Since ANSI standards require the measurement to be taken only 3 minutes after switching the light on, I really doubt the published OTF lumen is in compliance with ANSI standards. Note that SC600 produce 750 OTF for the first 5 mins and thereafter 500 lumen for the rest of the battery life. No way could that be based on ANSI standards. But who knows, maybe Zebralight could comment on this?


----------



## Sternwanderer

JA(me)S said:


> Hallo Marcus,
> 
> :wave: Es ist schön, die deutsche Community teilt unsere Begeisterung für Zebralight sehen! (Google Translation)
> 
> Realizing CPF is just one corner of the web...
> 
> This is kinda cool: are there any others who would like to share their forums of choice from around the world - so that we CPFers could properly welcome and say hi?
> 
> - Jas.


 
Hi Jas,

apart from CPF, there are only a few communities I know. Two russian sites, that make great beamshots, our german taschenlampen-forum.de, and that's it. And as Google Translator doesn't work that good, I focus on reading here and moderating in German.

But I'm sure, all around the world, all flashaholics are waiting for the new SC600.
I had to promise to write a review as soon as I have the light.


Marcus


----------



## JA(me)S

Sternwanderer said:


> And as Google Translator doesn't work that good...
> 
> 
> 
> JA(me)S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Es ist schön, die deutsche Community teilt unsere Begeisterung für Zebralight sehen! (Google Translation)
Click to expand...


I..uh... hope I didn't say anything bad about anybody's mother?!

 - Jas.


----------



## mrlysle

JA(me)S said:


> I..uh... hope I didn't say anything bad about anybody's mother?!
> 
> - Jas.



ROFL!!!! Shame on you!


----------



## ZebraLight

RedForest UK said:


> Assuming that the selection of secondary high modes comes after 6x double clicks like the SC51, will these clicks be 'forgotten' after a few seconds or not?
> 
> My SC51 had the best UI of any light I ever owned, except for the niggling problem that in extended use switching between H1 and H2 eventually I would accidentally activate H3 and Flashing mode, even if the 6x double clicks were spread over half an hour or so, as they weren't forgotten and reset back to zero.
> 
> Sorry for the poor explanation, I hope you know what I'm trying to get accross.



No, there is no timer to automatically exit the configuration process. You have to "Short click to turn off the light when finishing configurations" (as described in the instruction) to manually exit.


----------



## ZebraLight

tre said:


> Question for Zebralight (or somebody who may know):
> 
> The lumen level specs for the SC600 say "Light output are out the front (OTF) values" on the Zebralight web site. Are those lumen levels measured immediatly at turn on or are they measured using the ANSI standard?



We usually measure the max output immediatly at turn on, and then round it to a somewhat conservative number. The SC600 prototype was measured at close to 800lm at turn on. The samples from early production batch are all above the 750lm spec.


----------



## JA(me)S

michaelmcgo said:


> Do we have actual confirmation from Zebralight that no rubber-tube type pocket clip will be included like some other Zebralights have? I will be ordering one of these if there is some kind of pocket clip, but if one cannot be installed then that will be a real bummer.
> 
> Heck, I installed a pocket clip on my Quark Mini because it was too big to dangle in the bottom of my pocket...


 I believe (99.5%) that a metal reversible/removable clip will be provided - from the FAQ:


> Is there a pocket clip on this light?  Not yet, but the two grooves on the light's body are for a future clip - sent free to those who purchase before clip availability.


:thumbsup: - Jas.


----------



## fnsooner

So I guess these lights will be shipping either tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## uknewbie

fnsooner said:


> So I guess these lights will be shipping either tomorrow or Tuesday.


 
Would hope so, they have had my money for several weeks now!! Plus, I want my new SC600 :devil:

I have already sold my SC60 to make room, so to speak


----------



## pblanch

New format Batteries both AW2200 (in case the 2900 doesn't fit) and AW2900 - check
New Multimeter - check
New 18650 Battery recharger - check
Read all I possibly could get my hands on about said new batteries and charger - check
Obsessive compulsive behavior about my hobbies - checked a long time ago.

I cant wait Ahhhhhh..


----------



## Brasso

Anyone know if the SC600 is going to have the same battery issues as the SC60, in that it can't run flat top's?


----------



## maxv

pjandyho said:


> Since ANSI standards require the measurement to be taken only 3 minutes after switching the light on, I really doubt the published OTF lumen is in compliance with ANSI standards. Note that SC600 produce 750 OTF for the first 5 mins and thereafter 500 lumen for the rest of the battery life. No way could that be based on ANSI standards. But who knows, maybe Zebralight could comment on this?


 Are you saying that you get only 5 minutes of 750 lm per battery


----------



## Glock27

Both my SC60s and H60 run on harvested flat tops...

G27


----------



## gibnej

maxv said:


> Are you saying that you get only 5 minutes of 750 lm per battery



Nope, every time you turn the flashlight on into H1, the output will be 750 lumens for the first 5 minutes at which time the output will decrease to 500 lumens. This is to reduce heat buildup. If you wish, you can turn the light off and back on to get another 5 minutes of 750 lumens, although this is not recommended.


----------



## RedForest UK

maxv said:


> Are you saying that you get only 5 minutes of 750 lm per battery


 
No, it's a heat protection thing. Each time you switch to high mode it will be 750 lumens for 5 minutes then cut down to 500. Of course if you then cycle through the modes again you should get another 5 minutes of 750 lumens on high once you get back on it, I'm not sure if there is an additional limitation on whether you can do that or not..


----------



## brightasday

RedForest UK said:


> No, it's a heat protection thing. Each time you switch to high mode it will be 750 lumens for 5 minutes then cut down to 500. Of course if you then cycle through the modes again you should get another 5 minutes of 750 lumens on high once you get back on it, I'm not sure if there is an additional limitation on whether you can do that or not..


 
Not sure why, but I actually had the impression that it would only hit "turbo" mode when going from off to H1. Does it really go to "turbo" if you switch from H2 to H1?


----------



## mrlysle

Brasso said:


> Anyone know if the SC600 is going to have the same battery issues as the SC60, in that it can't run flat top's?



I run AW 2900's in my SC60w and they work perfectly.


----------



## uknewbie

ZL, any better updates on when these will ship?


----------



## Brasso

When thet first came out with the sc60 flat tops wouldn't work. I had one. I guess they fixed it.


----------



## StandardBattery

Website: Pre-order. Start shipping on May 31. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## ScottG

Just got this email reply from Zebralight...

_Subject: SC600

There a shipment of all kinds of lights including the SC600 enroute to our Texas office. We are expecting receive them on next Tue or Wed. We'll ship out the SC600s immediately once received. _ _

Sincerely,_ _

Lillian Xu_ _
ZebraLight, Inc.
8320 Sterling Street_
Irving, TX 75063


----------



## luminatinho

brightasday said:


> Not sure why, but I actually had the impression that it would only hit "turbo" mode when going from off to H1. Does it really go to "turbo" if you switch from H2 to H1?


 
H1 is assigned to 750 lumen right?
so why should it not be possible to use it with switching from H2 to H1? 
doesn't matter if you switch from "off" or from "H2" to H1 :naughty:


----------



## fnj

luminatinho said:


> H1 is assigned to 750 lumen right?
> so why should it not be possible to use it with switching from H2 to H1?
> doesn't matter if you switch from "off" or from "H2" to H1 :naughty:


 
I am going to guess that turbo is engaged only from off, or maybe also from M or L, and my reason is solely because it would make sense. There's not going to be much cooling off going on on H2, but on the other hand M1/M2/L1/L2 are all pretty close to turning the light off from a cooling standpoint.


----------



## luminatinho

fnj said:


> I am going to guess that turbo is engaged only from off, or maybe also from M or L, and my reason is solely because it would make sense. There's not going to be much cooling off going on on H2, but on the other hand M1/M2/L1/L2 are all pretty close to turning the light off from a cooling standpoint.


 
That would mean: I turn my "cold" lamp with a click to H2 (500 lumen) and can not switch to H1 (750 lumen) with double click.
I can not switch between H1 and H2 with a double?
That would be a very confusing UI

>Zebralight (Operations): Double click to toggle and select between the two sub-levels for that main level.


----------



## jhc37013

luminatinho said:


> That would mean: I turn my "cold" lamp with a click to H2 (500 lumen) and can not switch to H1 (750 lumen) with double click.
> I can not switch between H1 and H2 with a double?
> That would be a very confusing UI
> 
> >Zebralight (Operations): Double click to toggle and select between the two sub-levels for that main level.



Well you could just double click slower, off then on.


----------



## luminatinho

jhc37013 said:


> Well you could just double click slower, off then on.


 
:thinking: sorry, i still don't understand 
i turn on with a click to H2 (for example 500 or 330 lumen) 
then just double click slower, off then on . . (as you have recommended)

i guess i am back in H2 (330 lumen) again..... why should it be H1 (750 lumen) without the double click?

okay, soon i will know what you talking about, when i receive the SC600 :rock:


----------



## RedForest UK

I think lumanatinho has the right idea, though we'll only find out for sure when people start getting the light


----------



## jhc37013

luminatinho said:


> :thinking: sorry, i still don't understand
> i turn on with a click to H2 (for example 500 or 330 lumen)
> then just double click slower, off then on . . (as you have recommended)
> 
> i guess i am back in H2 (330 lumen) again..... why should it be H1 (750 lumen) without the double click?
> 
> okay, soon i will know what you talking about, when i receive the SC600 :rock:



Never mind I think I originally read your post wrong, you should be able to go from H2 to H1 (750lm) with a normal double click.


----------



## stockwiz

been a while since I've been into flashlights.. decided to get back into it with a bang with some bright single cell 18650 lights.. after research this particular one seems to be the one for me.  Preordered. Along with some cells from AW and a Pila charger. How much of a brightness improvement will this be over my old Arc LS? 

I prefer neutral to cool for flashlights and reading (have a full spectrum CFL in the living room) and warm light for relaxing in front of the TV/computer. (have cheap warm CFL in bedroom and as a backlight behind the LCD) Hopefully the light is not green tinted like some of the U2 lights I've been researching. I'm bracing myself.


----------



## StandardBattery

StandardBattery said:


> Website: Pre-order. Start shipping on May 31.
> 
> :thumbsup:


 


ScottG said:


> Just got this email reply from Zebralight...
> 
> _Subject: SC600
> 
> There a shipment of all kinds of lights including the SC600 enroute to our Texas office. We are expecting receive them on next Tue or Wed. We'll ship out the SC600s immediately once received. _ _
> 
> Sincerely,_ _
> 
> Lillian Xu_ _
> ZebraLight, Inc.
> 8320 Sterling Street_
> Irving, TX 75063


 
I guess we just have to be patient now and wait for the shipping notice, then take 5 minutes of excitement and relax again until the postman comes. I didn't vote in the poll, but with ZebraLight's track record, the battery-tube tweak, level tweak, and the wonderful runtimes I decided to preorder. The performance of the SC51c helped as well, not to mention I'm liking my SC60w so much I made it my EDC light on top of my keychain light. I'm sure I'll have to buy a second one once they are able to procure some neutral tint emitters. It's hard for me to buy a cool-white emitter these days given my environment is more natural, but I want to test (play with) this light. I'll have to put it beside some LED lights from a few years ago, then I'm betting the beam/tint will look utterly fantastic.


----------



## Stanley_BA

It´s 1 day before shipping and the weight on ZL page is still TBD ??


----------



## uknewbie

Stanley_BA said:


> It´s 1 day before shipping and the weight on ZL page is still TBD ??


 
Yeah, odd. Maybe the guys who update the website have not actually got their hands on a final model yet to weigh it?

To raise an earlier point, it does seem only fair that those who pre-order and are out their money for weeks or months should get some kind of discount or benefit over those who do not. Otherwise why pre-order, you could just wait for release and pay then?

Current arrangement seems only to suit ZL.

What say you Mr Zebra?


----------



## Johnno

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the whole point of pre-ordering an item that is expected to be highly sought after or in demand is to increase one's odds of getting it before everyone else is able to. Odds are it will be a while before production is able to keep up with demand, especially if the reviews for this light are positive... which based on Zebralight's past lights and their performance, there is a distinct possibility of.


----------



## uknewbie

Johnno said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the whole point of pre-ordering an item that is expected to be highly sought after or in demand is to increase one's odds of getting it before everyone else is able to. Odds are it will be a while before production is able to keep up with demand, especially if the reviews for this light are positive... which based on Zebralight's past lights and their performance, there is a distinct possibility of.


 
Doubt it. Would be very surprised if demand was as high as that, unless production levels were very low.


----------



## CarpentryHero

uknewbie said:


> Doubt it. Would be very surprised if demand was as high as that, unless production levels were very low.


 
Considering the Quark TurboX is on back order, and 4sevens seems like a little larger company, I wouldn't be suprised if the sc600 preorder outnumbers the first batch. Unless the first batch is over 100 units


----------



## fnsooner

Hmm, there are 27 confirmed preorders according to the poll. Then there are people like me who preordered even though they voted in the poll that they were going to wait for the early reviews. So it is 27+1.:shakehead Plus those that didn't vote.

It will be interesting to see if they can fill all the preorders with the first batch. I have only preordered once before and that was for the Preon II and that worked out good.


----------



## flatline

fnsooner said:


> Hmm, there are 27 confirmed preorders according to the poll. Then there are people like me who preordered even though they voted in the poll that they were going to wait for the early reviews. So it is 27+1.:shakehead Plus those that didn't vote.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if they can fill all the preorders with the first batch. I have only preordered once before and that was for the Preon II and that worked out good.


 
How big is a typical batch of flashlights?

--flatline


----------



## monju123

Then there are people like me who preordered even though they voted in the poll that they were going to wait for the early reviews. 

I am in that # too, so +2


----------



## gea

It is very late in the day. Has anyone received a shipped confirmation email from Zebralight yet??


----------



## fnsooner

flatline said:


> How big is a typical batch of flashlights?
> 
> --flatline


 


I have no clue, but I kind of doubt it was 100. I am thinking fifty would be max for an initial order. But again, I have nothing to base this thinking on.


----------



## Fireclaw18

gea said:


> It is very late in the day. Has anyone received a shipped confirmation email from Zebralight yet??



No shipping confirmation yet.


----------



## HIDblue

Not sure if these were posted previously, but I just saw these pics of the SC600 next to the SC60 posted on Zebralight's website: 









The SC600 is smaller than I expected sitting right next to the SC60. 

I hope Zebralight doesn't mind me posting the pics here. If so, ZL please let me know and I'll remove them immediately.


----------



## JA(me)S

HIDblue said:


> I hope Zebralight doesn't mind me posting the pics here.


He doesn't. And I completely agree - the SC600 does look smaller than anticipated.

- Jas.


----------



## HIDblue

Whoops...that's what ya get when I start reading the thread from page 10 on...sorry about that folks. Jas already caught the pics waaaaaaaayyyyy before on page 9 of this thread. Thanks Jas. 

I originally thought the SC600 wouldn't be compact enough for pocket carry, but based on the comparison pics I'm starting to think that it should fit in the back pocket quite nicely.


----------



## brightasday

I noticed they did provide the weight:

Weight
3.2 oz(90.8 g) without battery

Quite a bit heavier than the SC60 (1.8 oz, 50g). I guess that is due to extra heat-sinking plus it is a bit larger.


----------



## riva

The weight is 3.2 oz(90.8 g) without battery
15 grams more than I had expected


----------



## JA(me)S

Thanks brightasday and riva; first post updated to reflect weight info.

- Jas.


----------



## Black Frog

I got in on the preorder list quite early, and this will be my first 18650 light. So I don't have any batteries for it yet, and I would be crabby if I didn't have a battery in hand when the new toy arrives.

That said, what is the preferred battery for this light? I've heard mention of button-top or no button-top, will this light take either? Since the SC600 is my first venture into 18650 realm, any suggestions on the best battery for this light?


----------



## Outdoorsman5

Black Frog said:


> I got in on the preorder list quite early, and this will be my first 18650 light. So I don't have any batteries for it yet, and I would be crabby if I didn't have a battery in hand when the new toy arrives.
> 
> That said, what is the preferred battery for this light? I've heard mention of button-top or no button-top, will this light take either? Since the SC600 is my first venture into 18650 realm, any suggestions on the best battery for this light?



The AW 18650 2900 mah batteries are about the best around, and both of mine work fine in my sc60. Some are worried (for good reason) that they won't fit in the sc600, but it looks like zebralight has designed this light with the newer/better 18650's in mind. So, I'd buy the 2900 mah AW batteries.


----------



## uplite

Wow, I just started reading this forum again, and this light is a pleasant surprise.

Zebralight is the only flashlight manufacturer that I would buy a light from without reading any reviews. They really know how to design and build the best lights money can buy.

I recently bought a M3C4 as my "monster" XML light, and I love it for many reasons (throw, filters, control ring, etc), but it is very large and heavy. The SC600 is small & light enough to take backpacking. As soon as the neutral-white SC600w comes out, I'm in!!

Just one suggestion to ZL:
Please make a tailcap with an attachment point for a wrist lanyard. I put lanyards on all of my hiking lights. Otherwise it only takes one slip on rough terrain, where you need both hands to catch yourself, and the light goes tumbling over the cliff or into the river...

-Jeff


----------



## tre

uplite said:


> Just one suggestion to ZL:
> Please make a tailcap with an attachment point for a wrist lanyard. I put lanyards on all of my hiking lights. Otherwise it only takes one slip on rough terrain, where you need both hands to catch yourself, and the light goes tumbling over the cliff or into the river...
> -Jeff


 
Just use a *Constrictor* knot 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?260950-Constrictor-knot-for-my-RA-s


----------



## monju123

gea said:


> It is very late in the day. Has anyone received a shipped confirmation email from Zebralight yet??




No notice yet. Maybe they meant a different May 31st.


----------



## StandardBattery

It sounded like maybe the lights were being sent to Texas and mailed from there, but I would have thought some other destinations should have been sent from Asia. Maybe they need a QC check since this is a first batch and they want to know if they need to tweak anything. Or... maybe they just want us to be surprised when it shows up.


----------



## tre

ScottG said:


> Just got this email reply from Zebralight...
> 
> _Subject: SC600
> 
> There a shipment of all kinds of lights including the SC600 enroute to our Texas office. We are expecting receive them on next Tue or Wed. We'll ship out the SC600s immediately once received. _ _
> 
> Sincerely,_ _
> 
> Lillian Xu_ _
> ZebraLight, Inc.
> 8320 Sterling Street_
> Irving, TX 75063



The SC600 lights are in route to Texas (in theory should be there today). I assume they will ship from there. Hopefully, they will get one more QC check.


----------



## Johnno

Woot! Just got shipping confirmation... Going to be a long 3 days. 

[email protected]
Shipping Confirmation

XXXXXXXXX,

This email confirms that your order was Shipped. Contact us if you have any questions about your order. Delivery confirmation number: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Thanks for using ZebraLight, Inc..


----------



## tre

I just got my shipping confirmation too!


----------



## my#1hobby

Just checked my email, ME TOO!!! I am counting the minutes...........


----------



## OneBigDay

Shipping notice received


----------



## ScottG

Got my shipping notice, too. 

...waiting , waiting ...


----------



## uknewbie

Me too. Airmail China so the ones shipping to Texas were just for staff to see I take it.


----------



## uplite

tre said:


> Just use a *Constrictor* knot
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?260950-Constrictor-knot-for-my-RA-s


Yes, that's the backup plan, but it is a kludge.

I would much prefer a lanyard attachment at the very end of the tailcap, for better swing/balance.

Not a deal killer, but it would be nice. I know Zebralight pays attention to the details... 

-Jeff


----------



## JA(me)S

Good news!

The SC600w is slated for release in August! 

:thumbsup: - Jas.


----------



## tre

uknewbie said:


> Me too. Airmail China so the ones shipping to Texas were just for staff to see I take it.



hmm, mine appears to be shipping from Texas but I am in the USA. Yours may be shipping to the UK from China because it is faster from there?


----------



## pjandyho

JA(me)S said:


> Good news!
> 
> The SC600w is slated for release in August!
> 
> :thumbsup: - Jas.


 
Great news! I wish it could be earlier but I can wait. I just hope it has a warmer tint, at least a little to the reddish side than what I see with the Thrunite 1A. My Thrunite has a very yellowish tint which doesn't really help much in bringing out details in the woods. I still prefer the tint from the H501w I have. It brought out the colors of the meat when barbecuing.


----------



## Fireclaw18

Hm..

I was an early pre-order, but I got no shipping notice.


----------



## monju123

Fireclaw18 said:


> Hm..
> 
> I was an early pre-order, but I got no shipping notice.



I was a late pre-order and they tell me it will ship "later next week".


----------



## StandardBattery

Still waiting for a notice here, but I was a late pre-order until I could not hold out any longer.


----------



## tre

Fireclaw18 said:


> Hm..
> 
> I was an early pre-order, but I got no shipping notice.



I ordered in April - got the shipping notice yesterday.


----------



## hatman

JA(me)S said:


> Good news!
> 
> The SC600w is slated for release in August!
> 
> :thumbsup: - Jas.


 
Great! 

What's the source of that information, please?


----------



## JA(me)S

hatman said:


> What's the source of that information, please?


ZebraLight

- Jas.


----------



## kwak

Received my shipping notice on the 2nd as well.

It usually takes around 1 week for stuff from China to clear customs here, but has taken 3 weeks before.
Fingers crossed it's quicker this time.


----------



## silverglow

Like others, I couldn't resist anymore and preordered some days ago. I got my shipping notice today and with some luck, I will get mine in about a week, too (But as kwak said, other times it has taken considerably longer to arrive). 

I was also very glad to read above that the NW version is scheduled to be available already in August! Then my Cool White SC600 will most likely be replaced by the NW and become the reserve.


----------



## maxv

monju123 said:


> I was a late pre-order and they tell me it will ship "later next week".


 I pre-ordered the light on the 23rd when the Zebralight site said will ship May 31. Site still says "Pre-order ships on May 31". It is now June 2nd and the site still says the same. I wonder whats up with that?


----------



## Alan

tre said:


> I ordered in April - got the shipping notice yesterday.


 
I also ordered in April, never heard anything. I guess Zebralight doesn't go FCFS (first come first serve).


----------



## tre

Alan, you have got to be closer to the factory where they make these than most. You may still get it before anybody.


----------



## gea

I pre-order mine may 13th. Haven't heard a thing from ZL. 
I think there's only 5 in the first batch and they're all taken.
The rest of us will have to wait for the next batch. Hope there's more than 5 in the next batch.


----------



## StandardBattery

No Notice here yet, I guess I'll have to wait a little longer. Luckily someone here should get one soon for a hands on test.


----------



## flashflood

gea said:


> I think there's only 5 in the first batch and they're all taken.


 
Literally? We know from the poll here that there were at least 27 pre-orders, so it seems bizarre that the first batch would be less than that unless it's purely a QA acceptance run.


----------



## tre

There are 7 posts in this thread from people who got a shipping notice so there are more than 5 that went out.


----------



## Black Frog

ummm.. I got a notice too couple days ago. 

Just orderd my AW 18650's today and a charger today.


----------



## darkpeak

Zebralight website listing SC600 as backorder.


----------



## sinthemau

I planned to wait for reviews but... 

Ordered on 5/31/2011, shipped on 6/3/11 !!! :thumbsup:

Now...the waiting.


----------



## flashflood

sinthemau said:


> I planned to wait for reviews but...
> 
> Ordered on 5/31/2011, shipped on 6/3/11 !!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Now...the waiting.


 
Huh. I preordered on May 6, still no word. Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## darkpeak

Ordered 5/21/11 and still no shipping notice:shakehead.


----------



## AN/MPQ-53

flashflood said:


> Huh. I preordered on May 6, still no word. Anyone else in the same boat?



Also ordered 5/21/11 and no shipping notice.
-----------------------------------------------------

Emailed ZebraLight about New Hampshire order status. 
Lillian replied:
Your Order will ship on Monday (6/6/2011).


----------



## silverglow

It seems to me that many of those customers who already received a shipping notice live outside the USA and their shipments are sent directly from China. Hopefully supply from the first batch is sufficient for all those US pre-orders, too.


----------



## tre

silverglow said:


> It seems to me that many of those customers who already received a shipping notice live outside the USA and their shipments are sent directly from China. Hopefully supply from the first batch is sufficient for all those US pre-orders, too.


 
I live in the USA and mine says it shipped from Texas when I tracked it. I may get it today because my light was in IL last night according to the tracking. maybe I got lucky?

Detailed Results:










Processed through Sort Facility, June 03, 2011, 8:49 pm, ELK GROVE VILLAGE, IL 60007



Processed through Sort Facility, June 02, 2011, 6:51 pm, FORT WORTH, TX 76161



Electronic Shipping Info Received, June 02, 2011


----------



## darkpeak

Not sure about how the shipping has been sorted as I'm in the UK and still have no shipping notice. My order was placed on the 21st May so it's hardly suprising that I have'nt heard anything yet but others who had ordered early seem to be behind people with later orders.


----------



## rjhooper

I could'nt wait for NW ether...
orderd 5/31/11, no shipping notice yet.
SF bay area


----------



## MiniLux

Got my shipping notice too 

MiniLux


----------



## fnsooner

It looks like most of the USA customers are going to have to wait. As long as it is first in first out, I don't mind too much. The demand has out-paced the supply and we will all have to wait our turn and live vicariously through the fortunate ones who recieve theirs first.

I always buy my Zebralights through GoingGear, but it appeared they weren't going to get the SC600 until a later date. So I ordered mine straight from Zebralight. It would be annoying if they(GG) started showing them in stock while I am waiting for my pre-order to ship from ZL.


----------



## brightasday

Pretty sure I will get mine today. The shipping tracker says "Your item is enroute and was last scanned at 05:28 AM on 06/04/2011 in" the town I live in .


----------



## JA(me)S

brightasday said:


> Pretty sure I will get mine today. The shipping tracker says "Your item is enroute and was last scanned at 05:28 AM on 06/04/2011 in" the town I live in .


 I always love to see it when tracking says that - but makes the day crawl by in anticipation... Let us know what you think when you get it!

:thumbsup: - Jas.


----------



## brightasday

I got it! Initial impressions: Wow! It does put out a lot of light on H1, and L2 is really, really low. Tint is actually warmer than my SC60. Very nice IMO.

It seems very well made and has a nice solid feel. 

It is definitely more floody than the SC60. 

The switch is MUCH stiffer than the SC60 switch. It is hard to imagine it coming on accidentally. Possibly it is even too stiff. For example, I sometimes miss the double-click I'm trying to make. Maybe it will be easier with practice.

Overall I'm very pleased. I can't wait for the night .

One possible issue: the diameter of the opening for the battery seems slightly smaller than that of the SC60. My AW2600 actually gets caught on the AW label. 
Without the label, I think it would work. I'll try removing the label and cleaning off he stickum later.

Edit: without the AW label the AW2600 does work, though depending on the precise orientation of the battery it can sometimes get tight. My other 18650s (*Fire and recovered laptop batteries) all fit smoothly.


----------



## JA(me)S

That was quick - congrats! Everything you reported sounds good so far. The first SC600 has landed folks!

:thumbsup: - Jas.


----------



## gibnej

I live near Washington DC. Ordered May 9, still no shipping notice. :mecry:


----------



## maxv

tre said:


> I live in the USA and mine says it shipped from Texas when I tracked it. I may get it today because my light was in IL last night according to the tracking. maybe I got lucky?
> 
> Detailed Results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Processed through Sort Facility, June 03, 2011, 8:49 pm, ELK GROVE VILLAGE, IL 60007
> 
> 
> 
> Processed through Sort Facility, June 02, 2011, 6:51 pm, FORT WORTH, TX 76161
> 
> 
> 
> Electronic Shipping Info Received, June 02, 2011


 
I live about 40 miles from Zebralight in Texas. Ordered on 23rd and 2 days later got a back oder notice.


----------



## ScottG

Just got my notice that is was delivered, went to the mailbox and (sure 'nuff) there it was. I am in the states and had ordered April 29th. 

Quick tint comparison. My EDCs today are the HDS rotary and a Quark 123^2 tactical with an XP-G R4 neutral and the the tint is warmer on the SC600 than the HDS, but not as warm as that Quark.

Batteries- AW 2200 and 2900. I first tried an AW 2200 and all was well. Than popped in an AW 2900 and all not well. Didn't turn on and the battery was stuck in the light for a few minutes until I could shake it loose. Don't think I'll try that again


----------



## StandardBattery

Great to hear the first one landed here, and the intial report sounds great. No notice of any kind here... Maybe someone sorted the pre-order list alphabetically. I hope ZebraLight stops by and gives us the scoop on shipping, how many pre-orders didn't get in on the first batch, and how long we'll have to wait.

*Availability:*Back Order :sigh:

Now that some people will have them it will make the waiting tougher.


----------



## pjandyho

More photos? Size comparison to some other lights? Against a Quark, or another Zebralight headlamp? How about a Malkoff MD2? Or maybe HDS clicky/rotary? Whatever?


----------



## maxv

ScottG said:


> Just got my notice that is was delivered, went to the mailbox and (sure 'nuff) there it was. I am in the states and had ordered April 29th.
> 
> Quick tint comparison. My EDCs today are the HDS rotary and a Quark 123^2 tactical with an XP-G R4 neutral and the the tint is warmer on the SC600 than the HDS, but not as warm as that Quark.
> 
> Batteries- AW 2200 and 2900. I first tried an AW 2200 and all was well. Than popped in an AW 2900 and all not well. Didn't turn on and the battery was stuck in the light for a few minutes until I could shake it loose. Don't think I'll try that again


Thanks Scottg. It is good to know about any battery problems before we buy them. That said it bothers me that AW 2900s' dont work. 
I have the same problem with the Spark-SL6-740NW but with the rsistance of the battery rather than size. AW 2900s' will work but most of my Surefires have to much resistence. Same with primary cr123s. Please correct me about the resitence issue if wrong.


----------



## Benzan

flashflood said:


> Huh. I preordered on May 6, still no word. Anyone else in the same boat?


 
I ordered may 5th but nothing yet .....


----------



## tre

got mine. I will post some pics and beam shots later. no time now. 

What follows is a bunch of disorganized first impression thoughts:

Redilast 2900 cells fit and work fine. The 2900 comes out without issue. A smaller AW 2200 button top also worked fine as did the IMR cells I tried. The thing is bright. Quite a bit brighter than my Malkoff M61w and Zebralight SC60w. Tint is cool (As expected). button is much more recessed and requires more pressure to push. I am going to pocket carry it (going out with the wife and kids now) and I am certain it will not turn on. fit and finish is better than any Zebralight I have to date (I have an SC30, SC50+, SC51w, SC60, and SC60w) - clearly Zebralight has stepped up its game. No hard edges, no rough areas around the button as in my other Zebralights, and no missing finish or non matching finish. The knurling is quite nice (new for Zebralight). It is much heavier than I thought it would be. Quite a bit more heavy than my SC60w. I'm impressed so far and awating darkness.


----------



## darkpeak

Great to hear that the SC600's are finally arriving but the comments are making the waiting much harder. Appreciate all your initial impressions and will look forward to beamshots when available.


----------



## Jay611j

tre said:


> got mine. I will post some pics and beam shots later. no time now.



Patiently waiting for the beam shots.......... :candle:


----------



## ScottG

maxv - not sure about why the SC600 didn't light up with the AW2900.

pjandyho - here's a size comparison from left to right:

Zebralight H501w, HDS Rotary, Zebralight SC600, Q123^2 Tactical, Fenix PD31


----------



## Benzan

sinthemau said:


> I planned to wait for reviews but...
> 
> Ordered on 5/31/2011, shipped on 6/3/11 !!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Now...the waiting.


 
Wow u are lucky I'm ordered may 5th but still got nothing !!!!!!


----------



## sinthemau

:thumbsdow:thumbsdow:thumbsdow BAD BAD BAD that it doesn't work with AW2900! :sigh::sigh::sigh:
I wouldn't preordered if I only could imagine it.

It's really absurd and foolish that this light is _not designed to work with one of the best and now MOST USED 18650 batteries all over the world._

Zebralight...I'm really upset for this. Now I need to buy other batteries to make SC600 lights up.
NO GOOD, NO GOOD AT ALL :whoopin:


----------



## silverglow

sinthemau said:


> :thumbsdow:thumbsdow:thumbsdow BAD BAD BAD that it doesn't work with AW2900! :sigh::sigh::sigh:
> I wouldn't preordered if I only could imagine it.
> 
> It's really absurd and foolish that this light is _not designed to work with one of the best and now MOST USED 18650 batteries all over the world._
> 
> Zebralight...I'm really upset for this. Now I need to buy other batteries to make SC600 lights up.
> NO GOOD, NO GOOD AT ALL :whoopin:


 

Maybe there's still hope as there might be some tolerances with each AW 2900 cell? But if the AW 2900s turn out not to work at all with the SC600, that would indeed be quite unfortunate as I also intended to buy some in the future (Now I hope that my Trustfire 2400s will work with it).


----------



## pblanch

Lets hope there will be some reports that some AW2900 do fit. 2 reports of (the AW2600 and AW2900) AW not fitting has my heart fluttering but shouldnt be the final word on it. Still early day. Cant wait for some reviews to start rolling in. 

Oh by the way. My order has been shipped. Last name starts with a B and I live in Perth Aust. Previous experiance form shipping form China is 1 week so am envious of the few days for some here. Wow.


----------



## brightasday

sinthemau said:


> :thumbsdow:thumbsdow:thumbsdow BAD BAD BAD that it doesn't work with AW2900! :sigh::sigh::sigh:
> I wouldn't preordered if I only could imagine it.
> 
> It's really absurd and foolish that this light is _not designed to work with one of the best and now MOST USED 18650 batteries all over the world._
> 
> Zebralight...I'm really upset for this. Now I need to buy other batteries to make SC600 lights up.
> NO GOOD, NO GOOD AT ALL :whoopin:


 
Does it not work because it doesn't fit in the tube? Or it fits in the tube, but the flat top does not make contact with the terminal? If it is the latter, maybe you can find a workaround. I actually put a drop of solder on the flat top of my AW2600. Other people use small magnets.


----------



## pblanch

Is the SC600 able to be locked out. I supect the length of the battery may have something to do with it not turning on. I found that out with my H51, just that smallest of turns and ...no light. It good to hear the AW2200 works as I ordered both a AW2200 and AW2900 when I preordered just in case the length was a little too long. At least I will be able to get it running. 

Also I was told that 2x CR123 are a big no-no as the voltage will be too high. Anyone tried a "dummy/blank" cell with a single 123 yet. Oooo I will be sitting at the computer all day now just wantching this thread. Put some reviews up the lucky people.


----------



## StandardBattery

Strange that the RediLast 2900 would work, but not the AW 2900. Hopefully they will be able to tweak the design before full production. I went with RediLast cells, and I have them here waiting for the light, but it looks like I might be waiting for a while. I hope ZebraLight stops by to update us on the shipping as I have no notice of backordered or shipping; I'm guessing there is another batch in the works and then that will be the end of the pre-orders until production rolls.


----------



## maxv

sinthemau said:


> :thumbsdow:thumbsdow:thumbsdow BAD BAD BAD that it doesn't work with AW2900! :sigh::sigh::sigh:
> I wouldn't preordered if I only could imagine it.
> 
> It's really absurd and foolish that this light is _not designed to work with one of the best and now MOST USED 18650 batteries all over the world._
> 
> Zebralight...I'm really upset for this. Now I need to buy other batteries to make SC600 lights up.
> NO GOOD, NO GOOD AT ALL :whoopin:


 Spcialy with a $100 light.


----------



## ScottG

pblanch said:


> I supect the length of the battery may have something to do with it not turning on.



you may be onto something there. I finger tightened normally but I did not try backing off a little and then try turning it on. That might be it. But I don't think I'll try it. I'm fine with the 2200 or I might try a different 2900 at some point. I really thought I had it stuck permanently for awhile there and that I just wasted my new light and a pricey battery - not a really good feeling.


----------



## pblanch

I dont blame you for not wanting to try it again ScottG. Brightasday #523 page 18 mentioned that their AW2600 was too tight and they removed the label and was a better fit and worked! I am not keen on removing protective layers but may consider it once I get more familar with the 18650's still in the post as according to AW the 2600 and 2900 are the same size.


----------



## fnsooner

Is it dark yet?:naughty::ironic:


----------



## fnj

Glad I ordered two Panasonics. Because you know what, they are the ones we knew from Zebralight WOULD work.


----------



## FlashKat

AW makes good batteries, but if he is actually making the batteries he should make all of them standard with button tops to reduce any problems. Also why does he need labels when he could print information on the shrink wrap to keep the diameter correct.


sinthemau said:


> :thumbsdow:thumbsdow:thumbsdow BAD BAD BAD that it doesn't work with AW2900! :sigh::sigh::sigh:
> I wouldn't preordered if I only could imagine it.
> 
> It's really absurd and foolish that this light is _not designed to work with one of the best and now MOST USED 18650 batteries all over the world._
> 
> Zebralight...I'm really upset for this. Now I need to buy other batteries to make SC600 lights up.
> NO GOOD, NO GOOD AT ALL :whoopin:


----------



## fnsooner

fnj said:


> Glad I ordered two Panasonics. Because you know what, they are the ones we knew from Zebralight WOULD work.


 
Where did you get them?


----------



## StandardBattery

pblanch said:


> .... they removed the label and was a better fit and worked! I am not keen on removing protective layers but may consider it once I get more familar with the 18650's .....


Just to clarify, the label is not the protective layer, there is no harm in removing the label, except you might want to label the battery so you remember what it was.


----------



## JA(me)S

pblanch said:


> ... they removed the label and was a better fit and worked! I am not keen on removing protective layers but may consider it...


I'm only jumping in to correct what has been an error by others before you - so forgive me if this does not apply to you. Do not remove the black wrap - when people say they are removing the label, it is just that - the AW label. Believe it or not, this thin layer does make a difference sometimes...

- Jas.

edit: doh, StandardBattery beat me to it - with a moniker like that, what would I expect!


----------



## pblanch

Thanks Jas and Battery. That is a very important distinction.


----------



## JA(me)S

ScottG said:


> I first tried an AW 2200 and all was well. Than popped in an AW 2900 and all not well.


 Were these both button top or flat top?

- Jas.


----------



## fnj

fnsooner said:


> Where did you get them?


 
Probably the only realistic place you CAN get them - ebay. Took the usual caveats into consideration and went for it. Just have to sweat out the shipping from Hong Kong.


----------



## ScottG

JA(me)S said:


> Were these both button top or flat top?
> 
> - Jas.



The AW2900 has the three bumps on the negative terminal and a flat top. The dimensions are 18.52 X 68.16mm (+/- 0.3mm). I just rechecked their website and they state that the SC600 can accommodate 18650s up to 67mm long. They ran tests using a Panasonic NCR18650 (2900mAH) so that's what I'll try next. I just need to get one.

The AW2200 is a button top.


----------



## srfreddy

fnj said:


> Probably the only realistic place you CAN get them - ebay. Took the usual caveats into consideration and went for it. Just have to sweat out the shipping from Hong Kong.


 
hkequipment sells them for 2 for $10 as well, hopefully they are genuine.


----------



## fnsooner

Ok thanks fnj. I attempted to locate some of the Panasonic cells a couple of times and all I could find was bulk lots. At the moment, I am set up with a couple of 2900 Redilasts and few Trustfire blue 2500mah cells. One of those ought to work in my new ZL.


----------



## pblanch

I saw that 2 for $10 as well. If its too good to be true.....


----------



## fnsooner

srfreddy said:


> hkequipment sells them for 2 for $10 as well, hopefully they are genuine.


 
Thanks.


----------



## srfreddy

If anyone is interested in some cheaper Panasonics, PM me.


----------



## Black Frog

well geez, I specifically ordered AW2900's for this light. I don't have any other 18650's. 

ugh.


----------



## JA(me)S

ScottG said:


> The AW2900 has the three bumps on the negative terminal and a flat top. The dimensions are 18.52 X 68.16mm (+/- 0.3mm). I just rechecked their website and they state that the SC600 can accommodate 18650s up to 67mm long. They ran tests using a Panasonic NCR18650 (2900mAH) so that's what I'll try next. I just need to get one.
> 
> The AW2200 is a button top.



Couple points: I bet if the AW 2900 was a button top it would work...(I have pics that support my theory). This is one of the reasons why I'm going with the Redilast - I like their button top's design a little better (bigger diameter button). I do not anticipate problems with them.

Also ZebraLight's website has not been updated to reflect a slight design change in the battery tube's dimensions: from the FAQ:


> *the SC600's internal battery section length has been increased by 0.9mm.*


- Jas.


----------



## ahproh

I am pleased to be the first to tell everyone that a clip will be coming with the SC600 in July. For those who have purchased prior July will be receiving the clip free of charge once it is available. :thumbsup:



NOTE: I do not work for ZL. I'm just like the many here that has pre-ordered and waiting for the light. I got this information from emailing Lillian.


----------



## srfreddy

JA(me)S said:


> Couple points: I bet if the AW 2900 was a button top it would work...(I have pics that support my theory). This is one of the reasons why I'm going with the Redilast - I like their button top's design a little better (bigger diameter button). I do not anticipate problems with them.
> 
> Also ZebraLight's website has not been updated to reflect a slight design change in the battery tube's dimensions: from the FAQ:
> - Jas.


 
So even though the AW is shorter, the flat top prevents it from working? So internal dimensions aren't the problem, the contact post is? Wouldn't it be possible to add a little blob of solder to it?


----------



## JA(me)S

srfreddy said:


> So even though the AW is shorter, the flat top prevents it from working? So internal dimensions aren't the problem, the contact post is? Wouldn't it be possible to add a little blob of solder to it?


 Correct, in my opinion what prevents the AW flat top from making contact is the PVC wrap covers too much of the positive end - resulting in a smaller diameter area to make contact with the post. Blob of solder would be preferable over magnets... even better to wait and see which batteries others say work and spend the $20...

- Jas.


----------



## tre

Not only is the AW flat top a problem but it is too wide and the 3 small points on what should be a flat bottom mess up springs in the tail cap. As I said earlier the Redilast 2900 works fine in mine (as does an AW 2200 button top and an IMR 18650 cell). 

In all honesty, nearly 1/2 my lights did not work with AW flat tops and I was so ticked about it that I gave them away. 

AW Flat tops not working is really not a Zebralight problem. It is an AW design problem. A "standard" (if there is a such thing) 18650 cell has a button top and a lot of manufacturers are starting to use a plastic ring for polarity protection (no Zebralight does not have this in the SC600 though). That flat top battery design does not work with this. Then there are the three "nubs" on the bottom the the AW flat top. Why not remove those and put the three in the center to make a button top? It would not increase the length.


----------



## fnj

Please guys be careful about soldering to a lithium ion. I wouldn't do it under any circumstances. It probably won't even stick.


----------



## ahproh

I just got my first 18650 ever just for this flashlight. I went by reviews and got the AW 2900. This sucks that it's not going to be 'plug n play'. I'll make it work at all costs. :sick2:


----------



## srfreddy

fnj said:


> Please guys be careful about soldering to a lithium ion. I wouldn't do it under any circumstances. It probably won't even stick.


 
I meant solder on the light's terminal, not the battery. I would not want to take a soldering iron to a li-ion!


----------



## StandardBattery

tre said:


> ... In all honesty, nearly 1/2 my lights did not work with AW flat tops and I was so ticked about it that I gave them away.
> 
> AW Flat tops not working is really not a Zebralight problem. It is an AW design problem. ....


I agree; those getting upset are just not familair enough with these types of batteries and the history and different styles of the 18650 cell. Heck they don't even fit in some chargers let alot flashlights.

That said we don't know the exact problem yet I don't believe, we just have good educated guesses. There may be a solution; if not now, then in the future. If the cells don't work you should be able to sell them on the marketplace with little loss if they have not been used, or just save them for another light that uses a carrier or has other design differences that can accept the cells.

Unfortunately the 18650 is not a "Standard" consumer battery yet, it's an OEM industry standard cell that is used mostly for computer battery packs in multicell configurations. It has been adopted in other industries, but they use designs for specific cells or are generally not as sensitve to the exact size and usually use pigtail style cells. Cells used for hobbies like Flashlights are not as common, and due to the ever increasing demand for more energy the cells have grown slightly beyond their 18650 spec. One major reason for this is because of the need for protection circuits on cells intended for more consumer oriented use rather than in cealed battery packs which can wire in protection circuits external to the cells. Companies like AW have been doing great work to move this cell more into the consumer space, where currently Lithium-Ion cells are typically of custom proprietary formats for cell-phones and cameras. Reliable protection circuits have been a major part of this effort.


----------



## brightasday

I put a drop of solder on my AW2600 and it eliminated all connection problems. I understand not wanting to do it as obviously lithium ions and heat don't mix well. But I saw a post here were someone gave straightforward description of how to do it. For me it worked fine. Below is the procedure I used (use at your own risk).

Use a Q-Tip to spread flux in a small circle in the center of the flat-top, say half the diameter of the metal part of the flat top. Get a hot soldering iron with solder already melted on it. Touch it to the small circle just long enough for the solder to flow. Don't keep it there for more than a few seconds. If there are any problems, stop and try again later. If the solder does not flow, stop and try again later. And of course take reasonable safety precautions (safety glasses, nothing flammable around, etc.). For me is was a very quick procedure. Other than the very tip of the battery, no part of the battery even got warm. 

Paying the money for new batteries is definitely the safer alternative. But honestly I did not feel I was taking too big a risk.


----------



## JA(me)S

Ok, it's dark:30 someplace where someone has a SC600 in one hand and a camera in the other - I just know it!

 - Jas.


----------



## jhc37013

I got mine today and I've been outside with it most the night, it's everything I hoped it would be and it actually has a bit more throw than I expected for a shallow reflector. It looks like a huge wall of light and I really like the tint, the switch is stiff and recessed enough I don't see it turning on in anyone's pocket.

As already mentioned if you use Redilast 18650 take off the silver sticker and it will be much easier to take out, a small shake of the light will do it.


----------



## jhc37013

I just noticed if I touch the switch it will turn on, I don't have to press it only put my finger on the button. Can anyone else who has their SC600 simulate this?

If I use a pen or pencil or any other object instead of my finger the light will not cut on, I wonder if this is because of the electronic switch? This does not happen with any of my other ZL's.


----------



## flashflood

jhc37013 said:


> I just noticed if I touch the switch it will turn on, I don't have to press it only put my finger on the button. Can anyone else who has their SC600 simulate this?
> 
> If I use a pen or pencil or any other object instead of my finger the light will not cut on, I wonder if this is because of the electronic switch? This does not happen with any of my other ZL's.


 
Sounds like capacitive touch, which would be very cool, but I can't believe ZL wouldn't advertise this more if they had it. And others have said the switch is stiff. Odd. Maybe it really is capacitive-capable as well as clicky, but you have to program it to activate that feature?


----------



## jhc37013

It seems kind of funny now because I think what was causing it was static friction from the chair I was sitting in. I thought it was kind of strange because I did not notice it when I was outside tonight but I came in sat in this chair and cleaned then re-lubed the light, then I started playing with the switch and noticed it turning on just by resting my finger on the button.

I thought I had some of weird problem with the switch at first then I realized it was just friction.


----------



## BBL

In other words, the switch has zero feedback? I would consider that a negative point.

Are there any SC600 reviews/pictures available?


----------



## jhc37013

BBL said:


> In other words, the switch has zero feedback? I would consider that a negative point.
> 
> Are there any SC600 reviews/pictures available?



I'm not sure what you mean by feedback, the SC600 has a electronic switch so you just click it and it turns on. The light is perfect IMO, get one asap.

For anyone considering battery options I also wanted to say AW and Redilast is not your only option for a good high quality 18650. You can get the Eagletac 2400mahwhich is a very good battery in my experience, sure you will get about 15-20 minutes less runtime compared to 2900mah AW and RL but these cells are smaller and fit in the SC600 with room to spare, the $10 price tag is nice as well.

There is a blue labeled and black labeled Eagletac 2400mah 18650, either will fit but the black label is a newer version and a small fraction smaller.


----------



## Bananalight

Hi!

I received the shipped notice of my sc600 the 6/2 but can still not find any records on it..:shakehead

Anyone here from Norway who have ordered from zebralight before and know how long it usually takes with china airmail? :ironic:


----------



## StandardBattery

jhc37013 said:


> I just noticed if I touch the switch it will turn on, I don't have to press it only put my finger on the button. Can anyone else who has their SC600 simulate this?
> 
> If I use a pen or pencil or any other object instead of my finger the light will not cut on, I wonder if this is because of the electronic switch? This does not happen with any of my other ZL's.


 
This actually sounds like a small problem with the circuit and grounding.


----------



## fnsooner

jhc37013 said:


> I got mine today and I've been outside with it most the night, it's everything I hoped it would be and it actually *has a bit more throw than I expected* for a shallow reflector. It looks like a huge wall of light and I really like the tint, the switch is stiff and recessed enough I don't see it turning on in anyone's pocket.
> 
> As already mentioned if you use Redilast 18650 take off the silver sticker and it will be much easier to take out, a small shake of the light will do it.



Thanks for the impressions. What particularly caught my eye is when you commented that the throw was better than you expected. I have been wondering how the throw versus flood would be on the SC600.

A couple of months ago I decided I was going to purchase two lights in the 1x18650/XM-L form factor. One flooder(SC600) and one thrower(to be determined). If this light truely has 750 OTF lumens and decent throw, this may be the only light I need to buy. Not counting the SC600w.

It will be interesting to see side by side comparisons to other lights in the same category.


----------



## kahuna2793

Where is the best place to buy sc600 ?


----------



## BBL

jhc37013 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by feedback, the SC600 has a electronic switch so you just click it and it turns on. The light is perfect IMO, get one asap.


By feedback i mean a click or something, so i know i actuated the switch.

Everything else looks like must-have-light, would be really sad if the switch is really like that.


----------



## brightasday

BBL said:


> By feedback i mean a click or something, so i know i actuated the switch.
> 
> Everything else looks like must-have-light, would be really sad if the switch is really like that.


 
Mine takes a firm press with a definite click to turn on. Laying a finger on the switch does nothing without the firm press and "click".


----------



## JA(me)S

Yes, the switch is more recessed and requires 40% more force to activate than the SC60 - resulting in definite "click feedback". (in response to BBL's query).

- Jas.


----------



## tre

Some pics:

SC600






SC60w next to the SC600





SC51w, SC600, SC60w





SC600 size in relation to some other lights


----------



## tre

The amazing thing is the SC600 puts out more lumens than any light in the last picture with the exception of the M3C4 XML. I did a ceiling bounce test and the M3C4 XML and the SC600 put out the exact same amount of light (to the naked eye - no measurements taken).

sorry for the double post. I did not want to edit the post with the images and screw the whole thing up.


----------



## Lightman2

JA(me)S said:


> Yes, the switch is more recessed and requires 40% more force to activate than the SC60 - resulting in definite "click feedback". (in response to BBL's query).
> 
> - Jas.


 
Jas is correct, although I do not have this light Zebra emailed me saying that they were going to make the switch stiffer and recessed to help prevent any accidiental 'ons' starting with the SC600. I believe in time they will make this change to all their models.


----------



## silverglow

Those are cool pics, tre! I really appreciate the fine detail of your pics, they're even better than those from Zebralight's website so far. Thanks!

It's also great to have confirmation now that the SC600 really is as bright as the specs say.


----------



## pblanch

No utube unboxing's yet (I admit they are lame but I really want to see one in someones hands) . I am getting fidgety. 

I havent seen any pictures of whats on the other side ie only pics of the button side.


----------



## ahproh

It would be great if someone with the light can do a night outdoor throw test. This is my 2nd light. The first being a pelican 7060 which I thought could throw light pretty well for 170 lumens.

EDIT: Did anyone see my post regarding that starting July the SC600 will be coming with a clip?


----------



## pblanch

I saw it ahphroh, I think everyone is too excited about actually seeing what the SC600 looks like, but nice to know. 

I see where the clip will attach onto but someone mentioned that it is heavy. Dont think a clip will be right for me, especially if I get used to having it without. Just need to find a pouch to safely stow into to. Cant see it being pockatable but I believe why have a light if its not going to be carried with you. The lights only go out when you plan for it; and when you dont plan it!


----------



## jhc37013

StandardBattery said:


> This actually sounds like a small problem with the circuit and grounding.



Yes it is still happening, what I thought was caused by static I'm not so sure now. If I cut the light on then off I can turn it back on by just rubbing the switch, actually I can just barely tap it and it will come on- no clicking necessary, that's kind of disappointing. 

It only does this when the light if off, I have to do the regular clicking to turn it off.


----------



## StandardBattery

ahproh said:


> ....
> EDIT: Did anyone see my post regarding that starting July the SC600 will be coming with a clip?


 


pblanch said:


> I saw it ahphroh, I think everyone is too excited about actually seeing what the SC600 looks like, but nice to know.


On May 15 George of ZebraLight confirmed the clip was coming, and would be shipped free to those that did not recive one. He didn't say when that would be exactly, so 'July' is sort of new information, but it leaves a lot of room, and may not be very accurate. I think just knowing it was in the works was enough to satisfy everyone.


----------



## JA(me)S

ahproh said:


> Did anyone see my post regarding that starting July the SC600 will be coming with a clip?


 Thanks ahproh, duly noted in the FAQ.

- Jas.


----------



## jhc37013

Darn, the coolest light I've ever owned is faulty. Hopefully I can get another one.


----------



## GeoBruin

jhc37013 said:


> Darn, the coolest light I've ever owned is faulty. Hopefully I can get another one.



I remember when the SC51w was shipping with cloudy emitters and the SC51 thread was completely hijacked by discussions of shipping and return policy and customer service etc. I really don't want that to happen here (I expect another thread will be started as more folks have questions) but I just want to say to you (jhc37013) that Zebralight had me ship the light with the defect back and they replaced it with no question. I'm sure it won't be a problem if it is truly defective. That said, please, go outside and take some pictures before you send it back!


----------



## jhc37013

Thanks Geo I have no doubt at all that Zebralight will take care of it but it's still a bummer that I will even be without this light for a few days, I like it that much.

I would take some pics but we only have one camera in this house and the wife has it with her (not home). I can tell you it would need to be a wide shot because this light has massive spill.


----------



## JA(me)S

jhc37013 said:


> I would take some pics but we only have one camera in this house and the wife has it with her (not home). I can tell you it would need to be a wide shot because this light has massive spill.


At this juncture, I'd settle for a good pencil sketch!

Sorry to hear of your troubles jhc; ZL will take care of you...

- Jas.


----------



## Jay611j

So.... here we are 2-3 days after people are receiving them and STILL NO BEAM SHOTS!! I'm very disappointed in you guys. :shakehead


----------



## Zeruel

tre said:


> SC60w next to the SC600


 
Really like the dark ano, reminisce of their first models. That recess should have a GITD ring (or better yet trits) for easy switch location in the dark. :naughty: Surely, this must be the smallest 18650 XM-L?


----------



## pjandyho

Zeruel said:


> Surely, this must be the smallest 18650 XM-L?


 
Seems to be the case. I think SC60 is the smallest 18650 light with XP-G and SC600 is the smallest 18650 light with XM-L. Can't wait for the W version to appear before getting one. I have too many cool white lights already to want another cool white.


----------



## leon2245

tre said:


> SC60w next to the SC600


 

Does anyone know if there is or will there be a version of this light in AA? I would go for a zebralight with the smaller recessed button that's harder to accidentally press, & without permanent clip attachment protrusions on the body like their others, but it has to be AA or at least cr123a instead of special rechargeable batteries.


----------



## jbrett14

jhc37013 said:


> Yes it is still happening, what I thought was caused by static I'm not so sure now. If I cut the light on then off I can turn it back on by just rubbing the switch, actually I can just barely tap it and it will come on- no clicking necessary, that's kind of disappointing.
> 
> It only does this when the light if off, I have to do the regular clicking to turn it off.


 
This very well could prevent me from buying. I am already a bit hesitant to rely on an electronically-controlled switch. Even if ZL has outstanding customer service, this does not negate the problem. 

Perhaps a mechanical switch could make this the perfect light. But with just a few folks commenting, and already having one major problem, this does not look good. Bummer! I had HIGH hopes for this light.


----------



## StandardBattery

leon2245 said:


> Does anyone know if there is or will there be a version of this light in AA? I would go for a zebralight with the smaller recessed button that's harder to accidentally press, & without permanent clip attachment protrusions on the body like their others, but it has to be AA or at least cr123a instead of special rechargeable batteries.


 
You have not been paying attention; check out the Q50.



Jay611j said:


> So.... here we are 2-3 days after people are receiving them and STILL NO BEAM SHOTS!! I'm very disappointed in you guys. :shakehead


 
I don't need no beam shots... I just want a shipping notice and the light to arrive in my mail box, it's already tough enough waiting, beam shots will just make it worse. This is just looking like an incredible light. Nice that it it won't obsolete my TK-35 in throw because I just got that one and don't want to retire it yet.


----------



## ZebraLight

jhc37013 said:


> Yes it is still happening, what I thought was caused by static I'm not so sure now. If I cut the light on then off I can turn it back on by just rubbing the switch, actually I can just barely tap it and it will come on- no clicking necessary, that's kind of disappointing.
> 
> It only does this when the light if off, I have to do the regular clicking to turn it off.



This could happen only when one particular capacitor connected to the switch is faulty or missing. 
PM sent. 

-George


----------



## bithor

Mine is on its way... Order may 17.


----------



## calflash

jbrett14 said:


> This very well could prevent me from buying. I am already a bit hesitant to rely on an electronically-controlled switch. Even if ZL has outstanding customer service, this does not negate the problem.
> 
> Perhaps a mechanical switch could make this the perfect light. But with just a few folks commenting, and already having one major problem, this does not look good. Bummer! I had HIGH hopes for this light.



I'm pretty hard on my lights and if there is a weakness I find it pretty quickly. That said, if it helps, I have never had a problem with a Zebralight (or any other e-clicky) that was related to the switch. I have, on the other hand, had many troubles with mechanical switches. I am sure you will be able to put your trust in the electronic switch just like you do in mechanical switches once you've had time to use one. I am actually begaining to prefer electronic switches! So I'd say don't let the e-clicky stop you from having one of the coolest lights currently available.


----------



## fnsooner

Woohoo, i just received a shipping notice. Don't know if a new shipment is in or what, but I am unexpectedly happy.


----------



## flatline

calflash said:


> I'm pretty hard on my lights and if there is a weakness I find it pretty quickly. That said, if it helps, I have never had a problem with a Zebralight (or any other e-clicky) that was related to the switch. I have, on the other hand, had many troubles with mechanical switches. I am sure you will be able to put your trust in the electronic switch just like you do in mechanical switches once you've had time to use one. I am actually begaining to prefer electronic switches! So I'd say don't let the e-clicky stop you from having one of the coolest lights currently available.


 
I like the simplicity of a reverse clicky with 3 or 4 ascending modes, but I'm completely sold on electronic switches for the flexibility they offer the UI.

-dost


----------



## OneBigDay

Hi all, my contribution for the moment is a size comparison of some other lights. Just got this in the mail today. The SC600 is definitely the most awkward looking of the bunch, but I love the ZL UI and the sideswitch  I do miss a lanyard attachment point. Darkness awaits.... eventually I will take some beamshots comparing this with some other lights, but this may not happen for a while.





From L to R. Zebralight SC51, Dereelight C2H w 14500 ext, Xeno E03 14500, LumaPower TRUST-1 14500, Download Pocket Rocket 1x18650, Zebralight SC600 1x18650, FM 1x26650 host (w Nailbender XM-L)


----------



## Black Frog

Just got home, and there was my delivery of the SC600! Also my delivery of my AW2900 18650's from Lighthound. I ordered those just for my new ZL, and I was bummed when I read here that they won't fit....

Since I already had the AWs in hand, might as well see where they don't fit. They do!! They fit fine in my light. On the bag my batteries were delivered in they do indicate "New Version".

???


----------



## StandardBattery

oo: I got that beautiful 'shipped' notice today!


----------



## pblanch

Black Frog said:


> AW2900 18650's . I ordered those just for my new ZL, and I was bummed when I read here that they won't fit....
> 
> Since I already had the AWs in hand, might as well see where they don't fit. They do!! They fit fine in my light. On the bag my batteries were delivered in they do indicate "New Version".
> 
> ???


 

Thanks for the info. I had ordered my 18650's at the same time as my preorder SC600. Much relieved and happy that someone has had some success with them.


----------



## jbrett14

calflash said:


> I'm pretty hard on my lights and if there is a weakness I find it pretty quickly. That said, if it helps, I have never had a problem with a Zebralight (or any other e-clicky) that was related to the switch. I have, on the other hand, had many troubles with mechanical switches. I am sure you will be able to put your trust in the electronic switch just like you do in mechanical switches once you've had time to use one. I am actually begaining to prefer electronic switches! So I'd say don't let the e-clicky stop you from having one of the coolest lights currently available.



I appreciate the info. I do have a ZL H501, which, so far, I LOVE! But I must admit, I do feel a sense of concern over whether the switches are reliable. I hope so because I LOVE the light and I had been planning on buying one of these as well, assuming the reviews are good. 

I really don't know if an e-switch is more prone to failure. It's likely just a wrong feeling I have.

For the price of this light, I will most likely buy one if the reviews are at least 90+% positive.


----------



## Johnno

Got my SC600 today as well and it's a very nice light!

Some observations:

1). There is no way this light would ever activate in a pocket. (Well, maybe if you fill your pocket with marbles, stick the light in and then do 1000 squats... then it *might* activate.) For normal pocket carry though, the stiffer switch and the much deeper button recess design changes have definitely squashed the accidental activation issue that some folks had with this arrangement of switch. No need to "lock-out" the tail cap, although that option still remains for the paranoid folks among us.

2) Zero battery issues. Even the extra long protected 18650 Redilast 2900mAh cells I have with mylar stickers on them fit with no issues at all. I've also got a few other brands - they all slide in perfectly and don't stick. Those that reported problems most likely have fat labels on their cells or ones that are out of normal diameter spec. 

3) Output - This sucker is *VERY* bright. Ceiling bounce with this light pretty much lights up even large rooms as if the room's lights were turned on. Nice and floody but also has some throw to it due to how friggin bright this sucker is. Pretty much throws the proverbial "wall of light" that easily lights up my back yard. (Almost like a car headlight in your hand.) And I really love with the moonlight mode as it is the perfect amount of light for a dark room - just enough light for night adjusted eyes to get around in the dark... for 80 days!!

4) Fit and finish are perfect. The XML emitter is perfectly centered. 

5) No doughnut artifact issues with the beam. Has a large hotspot which helps with the throw quite a bit. 

6) Beam tint is definitely on the cool side, but still very nice. No green tint/tinges at all.

7) One handed operation / switch placement / UI is perfect. The more you use this interface, the more you'll grow to love it. Great selection of modes - nicely balanced.

It's a keeper!


----------



## tre

The following indoor beam shots are of the SC51w, SC60w, and Malkoff M61w, compared to the SC600 from about 60 feet away. Camera white balance is locked on 4000k. I could not find the tripod so I had to crank up the ISO setting and lower the shutter speed so the pics were not blury. The pictures are very representative of what I see for both brightness and tint.

Zebralight SC51w





Zebralight SC60w





Malkoff M61w





Zebralight SC600





As you can see the SC600 is bright and floody. I compared it to other floody lights. 90% of my lights are neutral so I did not have another floody cool tint to compare. Again, the pictures are very representative of what I see for both brightness and tint.


----------



## leon2245

Will we start seeing these type of smaller, recessed switches exclusively on future zebralights? The accidental-on in pocket tendency & permanent clip protrusions have been all that's holding me back from one of their 1xAA's so far. Ohterwise i like the idea of their UI, so hope to see more like this in a pocket AA!


----------



## Vesper

tre said:


> As you can see the SC600 is bright and floody. I compared it to other floody lights. 90% of my lights are neutral so I did not have another floody cool tint to compare. Again, the pictures are very representative of what I see for both brightness and tint.


 
WOW. Look at that output and flood. Perfect. Look at the difference in color rendition too. Easy to see the benefits of warm or neutral when looking at the browns and tans in your (nice and clean) kitchen.


----------



## jhc37013

ZebraLight said:


> This could happen only when one particular capacitor connected to the switch is faulty or missing.
> PM sent.
> 
> -George



PM replied-

Thanks for helping me so fast, great lights and great customer service, gotta love ZL. :thumbsup:


----------



## tre

Vesper said:


> WOW. Look at that output and flood. Perfect. Look at the difference in color rendition too. Easy to see the benefits of warm or neutral when looking at the browns and tans in your (nice and clean) kitchen.



It is very easy to see why most people who have tried a neutral tint never go back to cool. The neutral tint is how the colors should look. The cool tint really washes the colors out.


----------



## silverglow

Thanks for your pictures, tre! :thumbsup: They really give a good comparison (I also own the SC51W). The SC600 truly puts out an impressive wall of light! For me the only improvement will be the neutral version in August (hopefully) as I like the color rendition from the three neutral whites you compared it to a lot more.


----------



## StandardBattery

silverglow said:


> Thanks for your pictures, tre! :thumbsup: ......


 
*+1*


----------



## StandardBattery

Johnno said:


> Got my SC600 today as well and it's a very nice light!
> 
> Some observations:
> 
> 1). There is no way this light would ever activate in a pocket. .....
> 2) Zero battery issues. Even the extra long protected 18650 Redilast 2900mAh cells .....
> 3) Output - This sucker is *VERY* bright. .....
> 4) Fit and finish are perfect.  ....
> 5) No doughnut artifact issues with the beam. Has a large hotspot .....
> 6) Beam tint is definitely on the cool side, but still very nice. No green tint/tinges at all.
> 7) One handed operation / switch placement / UI is perfect. .....
> 
> *It's a keeper!*


 
Thanks for the great summary on all the major points.


----------



## Black Frog

I have big hands with big fingers, and find that the button depress action in the SC600 takes decided effort to activate due to the smaller button diameter, having it very recessed, and it taking more force to activate the switch itself.

It seems that my SC51's switch design is on one end of the spectrum, and the SC600's is on the other end. Both are fantastic lights- but if I had my way (not complaining here), I would have the switch size/force/recess mixture somewhere in the middle of those two for *MY* personal tastes. Like the current SC600 switch diameter and recessed depth, but the activation force of the SC51. Or a bigger dia switch with less recess and the current SC600 activation force... you get my drift.

Very impressed with this light so far. Look forward to getting outside in the dark to tinker with it...


----------



## HIDblue

Great beamshots Tre! The SC600 is surprisingly bright and that's a great floody beam.


----------



## Biker Bear

I ordered one the other day (and a set of Redilast 2900s, and a charger - this is my first 18650 light) after seeing the responses from people who'd just received theirs. 

My question is this - there's been discussion of pocket clips and lanyards... but does anyone have a recommendation for a belt holster that will fit this light? For reference, I love the elastic one that came with my Fenix P2D - no flap to muck about with, just grab the light and go. Granted, that's a very different size class and the idea might not work as well for the SC600.


----------



## CarpentryHero

Nite-ize stretch holster would work, might seem a little small in it  but it'd work


----------



## moshow9

My delivery confirmation shows it's in town now! I wish I could go pick it up rather than wait for delivery at work tomorrow. Even after getting it, it will still be a long agonizing day before I can get home and test it out.


----------



## jbrett14

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks guys for the pics and thoughts on this light. I think I'm sold now. That is simply amazing.

The cool white looks just fine to me. While it may not bring out the most accurate colors of the browns, it sure does make the white look WHITE, rather than dingy. And the greens looks great. Very nice!


----------



## JS_280

Awesome beamshots! Now if it was just offered with a forward-clicky tailcap...

I'll still probably pick up the Neutral version when available, though...


----------



## flatline

I'm a little surprised to hear that everyone is investing in 2900 cells. Am I the only one phasing out lithium cobalt cells in favor of the lower capacity but much higher current (and safer) IMR 18650 cells?

--flatline


----------



## FroggyTaco

flatline said:


> I'm a little surprised to hear that everyone is investing in 2900 cells. Am I the only one phasing out lithium cobalt cells in favor of the lower capacity but much higher current (and safer) IMR 18650 cells?
> 
> --flatline



Yes! :nana:


----------



## JA(me)S

Black Frog said:


> Since I already had the AWs in hand, might as well see where they don't fit. They do!! They fit fine in my light. On the bag my batteries were delivered in they do indicate "New Version".


This is good news! Does anyone know what the "New Version" entails?



tre said:


> The following indoor beam shots are of the SC51w, SC60w, and Malkoff M61w, compared to the SC600 from about 60 feet away...


Thanks tre - really shows the amount of quality light the SC600 produces, even in the far corners of the pic.



jhc37013 said:


> Thanks for helping me so fast, great lights and great customer service, gotta love ZL. :thumbsup:


+100, glad to hear things got ironed out so quickly.



Biker Bear said:


> I ordered one the other day (and a set of Redilast 2900s, and a charger - this is my first 18650 light) after seeing the responses from people who'd just received theirs.


I don't think you could have picked a better first foray into 18650 land - have fun! (sorry I can't help you with a holster recommendation...)



flatline said:


> Am I the only one phasing out lithium cobalt cells in favor of the lower capacity but much higher current (and safer) IMR 18650 cells?


Depending on runtime, I plan on using IMR in ZL's next 18650 XM-L headlamp. If you get a chance, I'd love to know what the SC600's H1 runtime on IMR is...

- Jas.


----------



## sinthemau

JA(me)S said:


> This is good news! Does anyone know what the "New Version" entails?
> 
> - Jas.



I was concerned too about this issue, but following is the answer that AW gave me yesterday:

_"The AW P18650-2900s are the same from the start. No "New Version" available yet."_

So I don't really know which issue the fitting of different AW2900 batteries depends from. 
I think the only way will be to insert them in our SC600 when it will be by us...
Let's hope...:thumbsup:

bye


----------



## StandardBattery

flatline said:


> I'm a little surprised to hear that everyone is investing in 2900 cells. Am I the only one phasing out lithium cobalt cells in favor of the lower capacity but much higher current (and safer) IMR 18650 cells?
> 
> --flatline


Since I don't typically buy flashlights that need the very high current capability of the IMR cells it does make sense for me to buy them. I choose cells with good protection circuits so I can benefit from the longer run times, stay relatively safe, and use the cells in a number of different lights. I see the IMR cells as pretty application specific; very high current, or increased run time is not a concen. They just does not fit the application for the lights I'm buying, or my usage.


----------



## tre

flatline said:


> I'm a little surprised to hear that everyone is investing in 2900 cells. Am I the only one phasing out lithium cobalt cells in favor of the lower capacity but much higher current (and safer) IMR 18650 cells?
> 
> --flatline



I have no issue using LiCo cells in single cell lights like the SC600 but I will only use IMR cells in multi-cell lights. For me, it has nothing to do with the current demands of the light. I do it for safety reasons. IMR (LiMn) cells do not explode like LiCo cells if the cells should become unbalanced, broken, pierced, etc. Of course putting any cell in an air tight light is stupid but we all do it.


----------



## StandardBattery

*Bad News!! *Mine came today and there is just no way my RediLast 2900mAh cell is fitting in this light. So I'm back to waiting like a lot of other people for the final production lights. There must be differences in the machining of the pre-production lights. Mine was shipped from Texas. I lost the gamble on this one.


----------



## jhc37013

StandardBattery said:


> *Bad News!! *Mine came today and there is just no way my RediLast 2900mAh cell is fitting in this light. So I'm back to waiting like a lot of other people for the final production lights. There must be differences in the machining of the pre-production lights. Mine was shipped from Texas. I lost the gamble on this one.



Sorry to hear that SB are you sure it won't fit even without the silver label? AW won't fit in mine but I have a half dozen Redilast and they fit, it's snug with the label off and I got to give the light a shake to get the battery out but it's not to bad.

Do you have any other 18650's you can use? The Eagletac 2400mah is the smallest of my 18650's and will fit with room to spare, if your looking for an alternative.


----------



## flatline

tre said:


> I have no issue using LiCo cells in single cell lights like the SC600 but I will only use IMR cells in multi-cell lights. For me, it has nothing to do with the current demands of the light. I do it for safety reasons. IMR (LiMn) cells do not explode like LiCo cells if the cells should become unbalanced, broken, pierced, etc. Of course putting any cell in an air tight light is stupid but we all do it.


 
After some crappy 14500s, I came to the conclusion that the protection circuit is simply another (relatively fragile) failure point and so any new Li-ion cells I buy will be IMR. I don't have any high capacity needs, so I'm not really giving up anything. Actually, all my 18650 cells are salvaged from old laptops, so a new IMR cell probably has more capacity than my current cells.

--flatline


----------



## JA(me)S

StandardBattery said:


> *Bad News!! *Mine came today and there is just no way my RediLast 2900mAh cell is fitting in this light.(


Well, I'm eating humble pie - I was sure there wouldn't be an issue with Redilast. I didn't foresee an issue with their _width _- learned my lesson for writing anticipatory thoughts...

- Jas.


----------



## gea

This SC600 light is quite strange. My AW 2900 flat tops fit without any issues and turns the light on.
There’s a raised contact disc on the head of the SC600 so all flat tops should work.

My Redilast 2900 DOES NOT fit it’s too fat. Maybe if I remove the silver label it might fit, it’s really tight. 
The AW’s were purchase on Feb. 2011. Redilast purchase on March 2011

Why some Redilast fits and some don’t is beyond me.
Maybe Zebralight can shed some light on this.


----------



## moshow9

Mine arrived. And I thought the Spark SL6 was small, wow this is one tiny light! No batteries on hand so I don't yet know if my flat top AW 2900 will work. Switch and light feel solid and mine had excellent machining.


----------



## jhc37013

gea said:


> This SC600 light is quite strange. My AW 2900 flat tops fit without any issues and turns the light on.
> There’s a raised contact disc on the head of the SC600 so all flat tops should work.
> 
> My Redilast 2900 DOES NOT fit it’s too fat. Maybe if I remove the silver label it might fit, it’s really tight.
> The AW’s were purchase on Feb. 2011. Redilast purchase on March 2011
> 
> Why some Redilast fits and some don’t is beyond me.



I don't think it has anything to do with the light necessarily, it seems all the battery's even within the same brand have slightly different sizes, this is evident because the SC600 diameter is just within tolerance with the "high capacity" battery's that even a micro fraction difference mean's either the battery fits or don't fit.


----------



## tre

StandardBattery said:


> *Bad News!! *Mine came today and there is just no way my RediLast 2900mAh cell is fitting in this light. So I'm back to waiting like a lot of other people for the final production lights. There must be differences in the machining of the pre-production lights. Mine was shipped from Texas. I lost the gamble on this one.



ouch! My Redilast 2900 cells fit fine. Are yours to fat or too long? I wonder if the issue is the light ot the Redilast cells?


----------



## calflash

tre said:


> I wonder if the issue is the light ot the Redilast cells?


 
Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I believe that Redilast wraps extra layers around the Panasonic cells so perhaps the batteries are not all equal in dimensions. I've also read that Redilast uses other manufacturer's cells such as Samsung. I don't know if this is the case with the 2900's but perhaps that is the difference? It seems that on the assembly line, the tolerances between each SC600's machining would be almost undetectable. Can anyone measure the bore size with calipers?


----------



## srfreddy

The Redilast and AW are both Panasonic NCR-which have very thin wrappers. I would think that they use an even amount of shrink wrap on each cell though.


----------



## StandardBattery

jhc37013 said:


> Sorry to hear that SB are you sure it won't fit even without the silver label? AW won't fit in mine but I have a half dozen Redilast and they fit, it's snug with the label off and I got to give the light a shake to get the battery out but it's not to bad.
> 
> Do you have any other 18650's you can use? The Eagletac 2400mah is the smallest of my 18650's and will fit with room to spare, if your looking for an alternative.


 
Too Fat... *BUT there is more to the story*; see below. I do have AW2200 and others; I tried AW2200 and it was a perfect fit. Just right!



JA(me)S said:


> Well, I'm eating humble pie - I was sure there wouldn't be an issue with Redilast. I didn't foresee an issue with their _width _- learned my lesson for writing anticipatory thoughts...
> - Jas.


Not to worry; we all anticipated an improvement, but ZebraLight did say they were only able to increase the length.



tre said:


> ouch! My Redilast 2900 cells fit fine. Are yours to fat or too long? I wonder if the issue is the light ot the Redilast cells?


Yes they were too fat... BUT here is the more complete story after I wasted my late lunch hour investigating the problem.

Problem, too Fat... however since I had already inserted the battery into my SC60 I was very surprised that it did not fit.

1. Noticed tail of battery was ever so slightly thinner than head of battery and I could get it in the tube... until it hit the label. ... remove label...

2. Damaged the protective coating of the battery with a tear...

3. Light Issue.... during manufacturing the rim of the tail of the light (where it connects) was nicked, this created a very small bump on the inside of the battery tube, this was enough to make it a no go and damaged the battery. I voided my warranty... I took a round diamond file to the inside edge of the tail to make it uniform and smooth. Battery tail first it went in quite nicely at this point for a ways. still issue... needed to repair tear and make it very smooth....

4. Don't lubricate the battery.... tried that... now you have like an airtight seal and it's really difficult.... clean lube....

5. Played with fixing the tear... and I believe even thermal expansion may have been playing a part... it's that close...

6.. OK get the battery in.... figure out how to get it out later....

7.... I did manage to get it out with some difficulty .... put it back.... this is a tester light now.

.... waiting for dark.

*Conclusions:*
a. battery is not completely uniform in diameter. 

b. The tolerences are so close that any small thing can cause an issue, I was forced to remove the label. 

c. I think thermal expansion is also at work with the battery because when I tried to put the battery back in my SC60w which I had no trouble with earlier... with the label attached... it was not going easy. .... this evening it is sliding into the SC60w much easier.... but I have no label attached.

So the most important thing was to fix the battery tube flaw.. but my SC60 still has a bit more clearance so there is some tolerance in the boring of the tube. I really think that the battery has a small amount of thermal expansion that is observable even between 22-26 deg. C it may not be uniform.


*The Light.*

1. *SMALL* - the box looked like another Zebra headlamp ... no kidding. If you can pack a HDS Clicky you can pack this (134g w/battery). The XML LED looks like a monster in this reflector. Heck it is a monster compared to an XP-g.

2. *FLOOD* - as expected this is a floodster. Waiting for Dark to really the light in action.

3. The Switch is not as nice... The SCS60w is not suffereing from accidental activation in my cargo pocket, and I think this switch on the SC600 is too stiff, and they need to bevel the edge on the hole, it's straight and sharp, quite annoying.

4. The moon-mode is useless to me; I feel they have wasted a very precious setting. They should have left L1/L2 alone, or made L2 the old L1 and bumped L1 up. I know many will disagree with me on this one.... but that's the way I see it.

5. No comment on other settings yet, need to get dark.

So I have a light to play with, a slightly damaged battery with no label, but learned a few things in the process.

The power in this form factor is a game changer, it's going to be a wonderful light. Maybe they can adapt the tube and tailcap for all their 18650 lights to be just a little bit more generous. It is possible right now to thread the SC60 tailcap onto the SC600.


----------



## gerG

It's heeeeere...and my Redilast cells won't fiiiiiiit. Bugger!

Diameter interference. Initially it was a slight burr around the tail end of the battery tube. I cleaned that up, and the battery slipped in about 90% of the way. It was so damned tempting to push it in the rest of the way, but I knew that it would be a one-way trip. I turned the battery around and tried to insert it backward to see what was interfering. A bit of wiggling neatly shaved the over-wrap off the metal strip that runs from the + end of the battery to the puck on the - end. Great, now I have an expensive battery with an exposed + terminal on the side. Wouldn't I have been surprised if I had forced it in and tightened down the tail cap to complete the short circuit? I am seriously contemplating the switch to unprotected cells.

As for the light, I really like it. It is amazingly diminutive. So far I like the beam pattern. They really diffused the center spot, which I like. More would have been even better. The center spot has a distinct yellow tint. I think that the "warm tint" crowd will be quite pleased. My preference is daylight white, so it just looks yellow to me. That said, it is not as bad as my Fenix TK-35.

A clip would be a very nice addition. If I can figure out how to attach it to my helmet it might go for a ride in the desert before sunrise tomorrow.

gerG


----------



## jhc37013

Well StandardBattery that sounds like a lot of work, glad you got it going and when you get outside tonight on H1 all will be worth it.


----------



## jhc37013

gerG said:


> It's heeeeere...and my Redilast cells won't fiiiiiiit. Bugger!
> 
> Diameter interference. Initially it was a slight burr around the tail end of the battery tube. I cleaned that up, and the battery slipped in about 90% of the way.



That was exactly how my Redilast fit and then I took off the silver label and it fit well enough, just push the battery in and when you want to remove it give the light a good shake and it should pop out.


----------



## flatline

Is it only the 2900 cells that are too big or are people also having trouble with lesser capacity cells like the IMR or 2200?

--flatline


----------



## jhc37013

It's just the 2900 the AW 2200 fit fine.


----------



## moshow9

From left to right: SC51, SC600, SL6






I got home and readied my AW 2900. It was a very tight fit but I was able to get it in. Tightening down the tailcap produced cringe-worthy sounds. Alas, no light fired up. After a bit of shaking the battery came free. Next up I tried both my AW 2200 and Solarforce 2400 (also a tight fit) and they both worked.

The light is bright. To my untrained eyes it's neck and neck with the SL6-800, although with both a larger hotspot and spill. The low on this in incredible too, looks to be ever so slightly lower than the Thrunite Neutron's firefly mode.

Can't wait to add a clip. I only wish my 2900 worked in it.


----------



## jhc37013

moshow9 said:


> I got home and readied my AW 2900. It was a very tight fit but I was able to get it in. Tightening down the tailcap produced cringe-worthy sounds.



The "cringe-worthy sound" is from the studs on the negative battery post of the AW 2900 and 2600, the SC60 and SC600 springs make contact with this and that is the reason I prefer Redilast in those two light's.


----------



## gerG

jhc37013 said:


> That was exactly how my Redilast fit and then I took off the silver label and it fit well enough, just push the battery in and when you want to remove it give the light a good shake and it should pop out.



I had already removed the sticker. The side electrical strip was enough of a high spot to cause fatal interference. Be careful that you don't cut/wear through the shrink wrap at that location. It would be a nasty short circuit.

The bore of my battery compartment shows signs of sanding. Maybe they were taking out any high spots to prevent this type of interference. It didn't quite get there.

gerG


----------



## StandardBattery

My light has now been marked at the 11th hour.... looking at the back of the light with the tail-cap removed and the switch on top at 12 O-clock, I've marked the 11 O-clock position on the back of the tube at the end of the threads. This 11 O-clock position is where the battery protection strip should be located as I insert the battery. This is the position the battery slides in and out the easiest. Crazy stuff... but every little bit helps. only about 30mins more and it should be real dark. Indoors I've compared it to the TK35 and the tint is probably nicer, my TK35 is warmer with a more yellow hotspot. Both are great lights, they really light things up. The cool tint of the SC600 is a bit purple on a white wall, but quite acceptable. The neutral tint should be fantastic, that's what I'm waiting for now. OK... soon it is play time outside. It will be fun to take the garbage out tonight.


----------



## jhc37013

gerG said:


> I had already removed the sticker. The side electrical strip was enough of a high spot to cause fatal interference. Be careful that you don't cut/wear through the shrink wrap at that location. It would be a nasty short circuit.
> 
> The bore of my battery compartment shows signs of sanding. Maybe they were taking out any high spots to prevent this type of interference. It didn't quite get there.
> 
> gerG



Your talking about the circuit board at the end of the battery? Then yep this is where this battery will either fit or not depending on tolerance with the battery, luckily mine loads fairly smoothly into the battery tube it just need an ever so slight push to get it past that effort or I can let it fall into to place when I screw the tailcap down, when I unscrew the tailcap the Redilast will fall out without much effort. AW 2220 is a little better but the Eagletac 2400mah are the smallest and slide in and out like you might expect a battery to (good battery to).

*Standardbattery* your countdown to darkness is even making me excited post back what you think after your nightly adventure.


----------



## moshow9

jhc37013 said:


> The "cringe-worthy sound" is from the studs on the negative battery post of the AW 2900 and 2600, the SC60 and SC600 springs make contact with this and that is the reason I prefer Redilast in those two light's.


 It also makes that sound, though not as severe, with my Solarforce 2400 as well.


----------



## gerG

jhc37013 said:


> Your talking about the circuit board at the end of the battery?



No, I am talking about the strip that runs the full length of the battery. It is a lead from the + terminal. Mine is now bare for a short length.

gerG


----------



## jhc37013

Oh ok got it thanks for the heads up.


----------



## rjhooper

can someone check the current draw on turbo mode? 
I'm just wondering if it is the same as the SL6 at +3A.


----------



## FlashKat

Well my thoughts are the Sc600 is bright, but a very floody beam. My Jetbeam III M 355 lumens has a much brighter hotspot which is surprising considering the output is double. The SC600 will be a good all around flashlight especially for the size and brightness.


----------



## FlashKat

I got +4A.


rjhooper said:


> can someone check the current draw on turbo mode?
> I'm just wondering if it is the same as the SL6 at +3A.


----------



## pblanch

Not looking good for my AW2900 it is noticeably thicker that the AW2200. Looks like a bit of lottery with any of the 2900 batteries anyway.

Hurry up postman still waiting.


----------



## jhc37013

pblanch said:


> Not looking good for my AW2900 it is noticeably thicker that the AW2200. Looks like a bit of lottery with any of the 2900 batteries anyway.



Pretty much yes, I guess so far we can sum up from everyone who has posted that it's likely Redilast 2900 will fit (especially with the silver label removed) but not 100% guarantee, as for AW2900 I think I have read one member's did fit but most have not, not without fear of the battery being stuck anyway. I can also say my AW 2600mah's are also to large to fit. 

Those confirmed to fit without issue at all is AW 2200 and Eagletac 2400 and probably Redilast 2600 but I don't have any to test, does that sound about right so far?


----------



## JA(me)S

jhc37013 said:


> Those confirmed to fit without issue at all is AW 2200 and Eagletac 2400 and probably Redilast 2600 but I don't have any to test, does that sound about right so far?


 And more than likely what ZL used to test: Panasonic NCR18650

- Jas.


----------



## jhc37013

JA(me)S said:


> And more than likely what ZL used to test: Panasonic NCR18650
> 
> - Jas.


 
Yes it should for sure I forgot about that one thanks, *Jas* did you get your light yet?


----------



## JA(me)S

I'm waiting for the SC600w....


----------



## jhc37013

Oh ok your going to love it I'm not big on neutral but I think I will get that one as well, a few less lumens is certainly not going to hurt this light.


----------



## JA(me)S

I'm living vicariously...until August!


----------



## HIDblue

For any current SC600 owners, could someone please post a pic of the SC600 in your hand? I'm trying to get a feel for the size in the hand. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## ahproh

Thinking if I should order the Panasonic NCR18650 batteries from ebay. I have 1 AW2900 that I ordered with the flashlight and now it seems like it's not going to work. I don't want to get the light and then having to order the battery! :shakehead


----------



## moshow9

HIDblue said:


> For any current SC600 owners, could someone please post a pic of the SC600 in your hand? I'm trying to get a feel for the size in the hand. Thanks a bunch.


 My hands are kind of medium-ish heh. Hope these help 

SC51










SC600









SLC6





and last but not least


----------



## Benzan

hello 

this is my first post with some pics

i have a h31 and sc600

here is some pics




















put 2 cr123 battery 











this is h31






this is sc600

so more pics on tumblr here is link http://starrazzi.tumblr.com/


----------



## JA(me)S

Sheesh...now that's a hot spot - hurt my eyes just looking at the computer screen! Thanks Benzan - for your first post w/pics, you sure know how to make an impression!

- Jas.


----------



## Benzan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HclkNgeLH-Q&feature=player_profilepage

here is youtube link and i don't have a time right now so just make quick mov sorry:wave:


----------



## GeoBruin

Did you just run that light on 6 volts? Can you do that?


----------



## pblanch

GeoBruin said:


> Did you just run that light on 6 volts? Can you do that?



I though it would go

That's why I go a dummy so I could use in case I couldn't recharge.

The utube vid shows it though.


----------



## Overclocker

moshow9 said:


> From left to right: SC51, SC600, SL6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got home and readied my AW 2900. It was a very tight fit but I was able to get it in. Tightening down the tailcap produced cringe-worthy sounds. Alas, no light fired up. After a bit of shaking the battery came free. Next up I tried both my AW 2200 and Solarforce 2400 (also a tight fit) and they both worked.
> 
> The light is bright. To my untrained eyes it's neck and neck with the SL6-800, although with both a larger hotspot and spill. The low on this in incredible too, looks to be ever so slightly lower than the Thrunite Neutron's firefly mode.
> 
> Can't wait to add a clip. I only wish my 2900 worked in it.


 

could you pls post beamshots of both sc600 and sl6. i just wanna know if the SL6 throws better...


----------



## pjandyho

Benzan said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HclkNgeLH-Q&feature=player_profilepage
> 
> here is youtube link and i don't have a time right now so just make quick mov sorry:wave:


 
Please run that light for half an hour and let us know if it works. I think a few short bursts on YouTube is not a good indication that this light is capable of running on 6Vs.


----------



## HIDblue

moshow9 said:


> SC600



Thanks a bunch moshow for posting those pics so quickly...


----------



## JA(me)S

Unless ZebraLight steps in and advises differently, I would highly suggest running only 18650.
Operating Voltage Range: 2.7V - 4.2V

- Jas.


----------



## Benzan

put in two 3v cr123 batteries


----------



## zip

SC600 Holds its own at 75'!

WE Storm R2, DBS Ver3 XM-L 700, DBS Ver2 XR-E Q5, Lenser P7, SC600










WE Storm R2







DBS Ver3 XM-L 700







DBS Ver2 XR-E Q5







Lenser P7







SC600


----------



## calflash

Just got BOTH my SC600's! What a cool light. I think it eliminates the need for most of my other lights... almost... maybe not. 

The difference in battery tube diameters is about .03mm on my samples. Perhaps the fit issues are due to both light and battery tolerances and not just one or the other. Not to worry for me - I'm using AW 2200s.

I just checked the timer and it clicked at 4:35 to the 500L setting. The difference between the 750 and the 500 isn't nearly as bad as I expected! The head was toasty but not burning - I could hold it with minimal to no discomfort. It cooled to room temp. within five more minutes.


----------



## Jay611j

zip said:


> SC600 Holds its own at 75'!
> 
> WE Storm R2, DBS Ver3 XM-L 700, DBS Ver2 XR-E Q5, Lenser P7, SC600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE Storm R2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBS Ver3 XM-L 700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBS Ver2 XR-E Q5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lenser P7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SC600



I see no pictures....


----------



## zip

SORRY Everyone!

I don't know why the pictures won't post.......:shakehead


----------



## Vesper

zip said:


> SORRY Everyone!
> 
> I don't know why the pictures won't post.......:shakehead


 
Photoshop reports that your JPEGs are malformed or corrupt.


----------



## pblanch

thanks calflash for timed 750lm very interesting. 

The utube video was great and now everyone is asking more questions....it feels just like Christmas..... Ahhhhhh where is my torch Australia Post.


----------



## zip

Thanks Vesper,

Ever since I went to Win7 x64 my photos corrupt when I upload.
It may be my FTP or something.


----------



## flashflood

Black Frog said:


> Just got home, and there was my delivery of the SC600! Also my delivery of my AW2900 18650's from Lighthound. I ordered those just for my new ZL, and I was bummed when I read here that they won't fit....
> 
> Since I already had the AWs in hand, might as well see where they don't fit. They do!! They fit fine in my light. On the bag my batteries were delivered in they do indicate "New Version".
> 
> ???


 
Same here, except I've had my AW 2900s (black plastic skin + silver label) for a while. Just got the ZL today, and batteries fit like a glove. The tolerance is so tight that the cell actually slides in slowly, waiting for air to escape. So it only barely fits, but it fits.

Two questions for folks whose AW 2900s do NOT fit: when did you get them, and have they ever been dropped? I could imagine different lots or even the slightest dent or deformation being problematic.


----------



## pblanch

The photos are loading up now Zip.

WOW.

WOW!

WOWOWOWOWOWOO!

I too would like to know more about the 2 CR123 batteries.


----------



## leon2245

Ah i didn't realize you don't _have_ to use a rechargeable battery- anyone catch whether Zebralight condones putting two cr123a's in there?


----------



## ZebraLight

leon2245 said:


> Ah i didn't realize you don't _have_ to use a rechargeable battery- anyone catch whether Zebralight condones putting two cr123a's in there?



The 6V from two CR123A's is above the operating voltage range of the SC600 and may damage the circuit.


----------



## leon2245

Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## hatman

jhc37013 said:


> It's just the 2900 the AW 2200 fit fine.



I have an AW 2600 -- anyone tried that?


----------



## JA(me)S

ZebraLight said:


> The 6V from two CR123A's is above the operating voltage range of the SC600 and may damage the circuit.


Added to FAQ.

- Jas.


----------



## moshow9

gerG said:


> The bore of my battery compartment shows signs of sanding.
> 
> gerG


 


StandardBattery said:


> My light has now been marked at the 11th hour.... looking at the back of the light with the tail-cap removed and the switch on top at 12 O-clock, I've marked the 11 O-clock position on the back of the tube at the end of the threads. This 11 O-clock position is where the battery protection strip should be located as I insert the battery. This is the position the battery slides in and out the easiest. Crazy stuff... but every little bit helps. only about 30mins more and it should be real dark. Indoors I've compared it to the TK35 and the tint is probably nicer, my TK35 is warmer with a more yellow hotspot. Both are great lights, they really light things up. The cool tint of the SC600 is a bit purple on a white wall, but quite acceptable. The neutral tint should be fantastic, that's what I'm waiting for now. OK... soon it is play time outside. It will be fun to take the garbage out tonight.


 +1 guys!

I guess I missed these posts in the excitement lol. I looked and found the marking inside mine. I took to the AW 2900 again, lined it up with slight adjustments, either turning a bit to the left or right while inserting the battery, and it went in just fine. Powered it up fine too.


----------



## StandardBattery

zip said:


> SC600 Holds its own at 75'!
> 
> WE Storm R2, DBS Ver3 XM-L 700, DBS Ver2 XR-E Q5, Lenser P7, SC600
> .... <_beautiful pics_> ....


 
*Super!* Thanks for the pictures zip!



calflash said:


> Just got BOTH my SC600's! What a cool light. I think it eliminates the need for most of my other lights... almost... maybe not.
> 
> The difference in battery tube diameters is about .03mm on my samples. Perhaps the fit issues are due to both light and battery tolerances and not just one or the other. .....


 
I think you might be right, it seems to obsolete the usage of many of my other lights, but of course I still like them for their style, battery options, and UI. When I get the Neutral SC600w, then I"m going to be pretty happy. I think I'll be selling a few of my lights if I can release my other attachments I have to them.

I previously concluded that some of the battery fit issues are related to tolerances in the light by comparing the SC600 to the SC60 which is supposed to have the same ID on the battery tube according to ZebraLight, but my samples vary. Your test of two units is a bit more precise.

*My Night Time Usage Thoughts:*
1. *WOW!*

2. I've heard the expression 'wall of light' used many times for different lights. For this light I'm a believer. You can't appreciate the supper flood unless your outdoors in total darkness. Warning: _this light attracks some very big bugs._

3. This light would really light up a campsite to find stuff on the ground, or to get a really good look around.

4. The light does not get as hot as I expected. Hmmm where is the heat going.

5. The TK35 does throw a bit further, but not as much as I thought, it has good spill too though. 

6. The tint on my TK35 is better suited to outdoors than the Cool White SC600. However I don't mind the Zebra color temperture as much as I thought, of course I'll be buying the neutral version when it's available.

7. As mentioned by others the fit and finish of the light seems really nice. It should stand up well. It's a bit heavy for it's size, and the switch is just a little annoying. I see they did try to bevel or do something with the edge of the switch opening, but it's the wrong angle or just not enough of a bevel. The knurling and the finger grooves are "perfect", very clean cuts. The machining is some of the best ever.

8. I'm very impressed with the light and the CREE XM-L emitter. CREE also has a game changer in this emitter, and the ZebraLight is the perfect design to put in in a small package.

9. Since many of the levels are useful the auto-memory for 1/2 settings in the sequence can be annoying. Since you have to remember to return to your prefered setting before switching off. This was not an issue with other zebra lights as I found once I made my setup I didn't need the other settings at all, except for strobe which was infrequent and easy to remember to switch off default (and early lights did not automem the strobe). Don't know the best way to improve it right now. I'm still very uncertain a moon mode was required in such a powerful light, I think they ar riding a fad for moon mode. I guess some will say it makes the light useful in more applications, but I'm not convinced it was a good idea for this light.

10. *Pocket Rocket*.


----------



## brightasday

hatman said:


> I have an AW 2600 -- anyone tried that?


 
My AW 2600 fit after I removed the label. It wouldn't go in with the thin foil label still on the battery. Now I really like the fit. There is absolutely no rattle no matter how I shake the light, and the battery is actually slowed down going in and out by the air rushing past the battery.


----------



## jbrett14

All the pictures are showing up just fine on my computer. GREAT pics! THANKS! VERY helpful. 

This looks to be the very light I have been wanting for YEARS. All the brightness I need, but in a compact size, and with the switch in the most ergonomically correct location (IMO). Not to mention, a great UI.

Now to justify the future purchase.


----------



## tre

jbrett14 said:


> This looks to be the very light I have been wanting for YEARS. All the brightness I need, but in a compact size, and with the switch in the most ergonomically correct location (IMO). Not to mention, a great UI.
> 
> Now to justify the future purchase.


 
I think you just did.


----------



## jbrett14

Does this light come on in it's highest mode by default? I hope so.


----------



## jbrett14

tre said:


> I think you just did.


 
 But is it enough to convince the NON-flashaholic family? Honey, we really NEED this light. It will help us find food in the dark, to feed the children.


----------



## RedForest UK

jbrett14 said:


> Does this light come on in it's highest mode by default? I hope so.



It can come on in any mode you want depending on how long/many times you press the switch


----------



## Jay611j

I'm really kicking myself for pulling the trigger on the S12, I wish I would have waited for this light.:shakehead Although the S12 is probably quite a bit brighter (I think), I really like the size of this light and that it uses 18650's.


----------



## jbrett14

RedForest UK said:


> It can come on in any mode you want depending on how long/many times you press the switch


 
So is it just like their other lights? Specifically, the H501? I like how that light comes on in high with the first quick press of the switch.


----------



## fnsooner

Jay611j said:


> I'm really kicking myself for pulling the trigger on the S12, I wish I would have waited for this light.:shakehead Although the S12 is probably quite a bit brighter (I think), I really like the size of this light and that it uses 18650's.


 
I did a quick ceiling bounce comparison between the S12 and the SC600. There is not much difference. The S12 has a brighter hot spot and probably throws better. I need to take them both outside tonight and compare.


----------



## JA(me)S

jbrett14 said:


> So is it just like their other lights? Specifically, the H501? I like how that light comes on in high with the first quick press of the switch.


The UI has been updated since the H501. And yes, what you are seeking is there.

From off (simplified):


 Single click = H1
 Double click = M1
 Long click (.7 sec.) = L1
 (Double clicking when in any level toggles to the sub of that level)
An incredibly intuitive UI - I think the best available...

- Jas.


----------



## jbrett14

JA(me)S said:


> The UI has been updated since the H501. And yes, what you are seeking is there.
> 
> From off (simplified):
> 
> 
> Single click = H1
> Double click = M1
> Long click (.7 sec.) = L1
> (Double clicking when in any level toggles to the sub of that level)
> An incredibly intuitive UI - I think the best available...
> 
> - Jas.


 
Thanks for the confirmation. This is indeed, a great UI.


----------



## StandardBattery

JA(me)S said:


> The UI has been updated since the H501. And yes, what you are seeking is there.
> 
> From off (simplified):
> 
> 
> Single click = H1
> Double click = M1
> Long click (.7 sec.) = L1
> (Double clicking when in any level toggles to the sub of that level)
> An incredibly intuitive UI - I think the best available... - Jas.


For the flashaholic I think the HDS programmable UI is still quite a bit better than the ZebraLight UI. Zebra I think is best for the lay person, or maybe those less technical. Still since it might take 6 months to get the HDS light you want, and it won't be over 200lumens, and it won't take an 18650, and all the other issues with distribution, warranty service, totally inaccurate estimated delivery times.... . Thanks to ZebraLight I don't have to be concerned with all that right now. The UI and flexibility trade off are worth it for most applications, and luckily that is true for my applications.

The other great thing is that with ZebraLight I can get a Headlamp, and a couple different flashlights in different categories all with basically the same UI. That's nice and then the UI becomes second nature.


----------



## Jay611j

fnsooner said:


> I did a quick ceiling bounce comparison between the S12 and the SC600. There is not much difference. The S12 has a brighter hot spot and probably throws better. I need to take them both outside tonight and compare.


I was trying to talk myself out of buying it and that didn't help lol. Well if they are pretty close in brightness outside then that's it, i'm buying one.


----------



## Fireclaw18

Just got my SC600 in the mail. 
*
Some preliminary observations*:

Weight (without battery):
Zebralight SC600: 3.1 oz
Yezl Z1x: 2.5 oz
Shiningbeam S-mini: 1.6 oz

I tried both AW 18650 2600 mah and AW IMR 18650s. Both worked fine, except that on one install the battery failed to function because the flat top didn't make proper contact. This was easily fixed by pulling out the battery, rotating it a few degrees and then reinserting it. Same problem I occasionally had when using AW 14500s with SC51. No battery magnet is required.

It is very bright with a wide hotspot. Using my very rough eyeball ceiling bounce test this is at least as bright as the Yezl Z1x, and may even be brighter. The SC600's tint is also fairly warm. Noticeably warmer than the pure white tint of the Yezl, but still not nearly as warm as the neutral tint XPG-R4 of the Shiningbeam S-mini.

The knurling and finger grips are perfectly placed. The light feels very secure in the hand. The shape of the head also means that this light has built-in anti-roll. 

The switch is excellent. No chance this will accidentally turn on in the pocket like the SC51. Tail cap lockout is not necessary.

I think it's a little too big and heavy to be practical for EDC pocket carry. Unless you're wearing cargo pants with plenty of spare room.


----------



## luminatinho

jhc37013 said:


> I just noticed if I touch the switch it will turn on, I don't have to press it only put my finger on the button. Can anyone else who has their SC600 simulate this?
> 
> If I use a pen or pencil or any other object instead of my finger the light will not cut on, I wonder if this is because of the electronic switch? This does not happen with any of my other ZL's.


 

with mine i have the same issue. Sometimes turn on with just a touch near the switch. Could you solve the problem or have you still this?
Someone else also has this?


----------



## fnj

JA(me)S said:


> The UI has been updated since the H501. And yes, what you are seeking is there.
> 
> From off (simplified):
> 
> 
> 
> Single click = H1
> Double click = M1



After blasting out on high between the first and second clicks, right?



JA(me)S said:


> Long click (.7 sec.) = L1
> (Double clicking when in any level toggles to the sub of that level)
> 
> An incredibly intuitive UI - I think the best available...
> 
> - Jas.


 
Has it changed so that it doesn't remember the H, M, and L choices after power off? I.e., single click is either H1 or H2 depending on which one you last selected, etc?


----------



## fnsooner

luminatinho said:


> with mine i have the same issue. Sometimes turn on with just a touch near the switch. Could you solve the problem or have you still this?
> Someone else also has this?



My light has the same problem. It appeared to come on by itself a couple of times, then I realized that it was coming on when I would barely rub my thumb against the rubber boot. I will give it a week or two and if the problem persists, I will contact Zebralight. I love this light though.

I had a couple of Redilast 2900s with labels removed all ready for this light. Unfortunately they are too fat to fit. Oh well, they fit fine in my SC60w.

I am carrying this light in my front pocket for a couple of weeks before I make a conclusion about making it my EDC light over my SC60w. At the moment I'm thinking it is too big. It begs the question "Is that a flashlight in your pocket or ....?".


----------



## fnsooner

fnj said:


> Has it changed so that it doesn't remember the H, M, and L choices after power off? I.e., single click is either H1 or H2 depending on which one you last selected, etc?


 
It remembers the level last used.


----------



## JA(me)S

fnj said:


> After blasting out on high between the first and second clicks, right?


Correct; if not preferred, you can press and hold to cycle from L to M.




fnj said:


> Has it changed so that it doesn't remember the H, M, and L choices after power off? I.e., single click is either H1 or H2 depending on which one you last selected, etc?


 The SC600 remembers last level within each mode selected after power off and through battery changes (except strobe can't be default H1).

- Jas.


----------



## tre

fnj said:


> After blasting out on high between the first and second clicks, right?
> Has it changed so that it doesn't remember the H, M, and L choices after power off? I.e., single click is either H1 or H2 depending on which one you last selected, etc?


 
Yes, but you can also hold the switch and get low and then medium so you don't need to blast high to get medium. It does remember which of the sub levels of high, medium, and low you chose even when you change the battery. This was changed about 1 year ago or so.



luminatinho said:


> with mine i have the same issue. Sometimes turn on with just a touch near the switch. Could you solve the problem or have you still this?
> Someone else also has this?


 
Mine does not do this. I have to firmly press the button. I can touch the button without pressing it a million times and it will not turn on. You have a problem.


----------



## Fireclaw18

Now I'm getting the problem with the light turning on when it's not supposed to. The slightest touch of a bare finger on the rubber boot of the switch is enough to cause the light to instantly turn on high mode. Some observations:

* the slightest touch with no pressure at all often makes the light turn on.
* the touch is far less pressure than required to actually click the switch.
* the light turns on in this way whether or not the finger is touched to the center of the rubber boot with and without skin touching the metal rim around the switch or the casing.
* when the light turns on in this manner it only turns on in high mode. It won't start low then cycle.
* it's unreliable. Seems to me to be turning on in this manner about 50% of the time.
* only bare skin works. For a time the light was turning on 100% of the time with the merest touch, but when I tried touching the switch through the cloth of my T-shirt it did not turn on.
* attempting to ground myself by touching the screw on a power socket cover plate significantly reduced, but did not eliminate the occurrence of this (went from 100% to around 20%)
* this defect only causes the light to turn on. It never causes the light to turn off while already on.
* replacing the AW 2600 battery with AW IMR 1600 had no effect on this issue.

My guess is a design or manufacturing defect in the switch. Static electricity from the user is causing the switch to trigger momentarily. Because the static electricity is a spark, it's not sustained so can't be used to switch modes or cycle the light. All it does is turn the light on.

I consider this a pretty major defect. The best part of a Zebralight is its UI. Without a reliable UI this light's usefulness is cut in half. I recommend against buying this light until Zebralight confirms this issue is resolved.

UPDATE: I cut a small circle of black gaffer's tape and put it on top of the rubber switch boot. So far at least, this seems to have solved the problem of the light turning on without being clicked, though I won't know for sure till I spend more time with it. Gaffers tape was a good choice because it is black and basically unnoticeable when sitting on the switch boot unless you're specifically looking for it. Perhaps Zebralight could solve the problem by using a different switch or a thicker switch boot. 

If this was a $10 budget light I'd expect that I might have to modify it to make it work optimally. However, I don't expect that with a $95 light from a well-reputed brand. A Zebralight really should work perfectly right out of the box. That it doesn't is a defect.


----------



## Alan

jhc37013 said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with the light necessarily, it seems all the battery's even within the same brand have slightly different sizes, this is evident because the SC600 diameter is just within tolerance with the "high capacity" battery's that even a micro fraction difference mean's either the battery fits or don't fit.


 
Interestingly, 4 of my Redilast fits fine on all of my SC60s but too fat for SC600. Nonetheless, I have a few spare Panasonic NCR18650 around and all fits well.


----------



## JA(me)S

Fireclaw18 said:


> Now I'm getting the problem with the light turning on when it's not supposed to. The slightest touch of a bare finger on the rubber boot of the switch is enough to cause the light to instantly turn on high mode.


Sounds familiar with this result. Contact ZL - they'll take care of you. 

- Jas.


----------



## Biker Bear

If your SC600 is turning on just by barely touching the switch and you don't know why - apparently you missed Zebralight's explanation in post #607 of this thread.


----------



## fnj

StandardBattery said:


> For the flashaholic I think the HDS programmable UI is still quite a bit better than the ZebraLight UI. Zebra I think is best for the lay person, or maybe those less technical.


 
I don't disagree with any of that, but HDS is not the winner across the board, even for the true enthusiast. For example, with the Zebra, you can call up either low, medium, or high with a single press and release from off, depending solely on how long you hold it down. The HDS can't do that, as far as I know. That is one clear win for Zebra. There's no reason I can think of why HDS couldn't imitate this feature and still not disturb any of the rest of the UI. Maybe make it an option. Another Zebra clear win is absolutely perfect tailstanding. The bulging HDS switch has never been dealt with, with full success. Also, some of the HDS switches are borderline exhausting to work. The Zebra switch is consistent, light, and reliable (not counting what seems to be a quality problem with the first batch of SC600's).

Now, I haven't listed the HDS wins, because I'm confident all will agree they are many and important and well recognized.

Bottom line, I certainly will keep both brands in my collection as valued and often-used lights.


----------



## Fireclaw18

JA(me)S said:


> Sounds familiar with this result. Contact ZL - they'll take care of you.
> 
> - Jas.



Thanks for the update. Looks like I'll have to send the light back for repairs. Kind of a bummer though. Hopefully it won't have to go back to China. The last time I sent a light out for repairs it had to be sent to China and it was 3 months before I got it back.


----------



## tre

So far it looks like jhc37013, Luminatinho, and Fireclaw18 have switch issues. A bad batch of capacitors? There also appears to be some inconsistent machining of the battery tube sizes. Hopefully, Zebralight gets the issues under control because this is a great light.


----------



## jbrett14

I don't consider a light to be "great" that has MAJOR issues with it's reliability. It certainly has the POTENTIAL to be great, but it certainly has not been great to those with these major problems with the switch.

There seems to be about a 30% failure rate, and that's just form those who have already had the problems. WAY too high for this kind of money. My guess is that we will hear of several more. This light has clearly been released too soon. These kinds of basic problems should have been ironed out long before they were sold to consumers.

I feel bad for you guys who have lemons. All your feedback is much appreciated.

In the meantime, I wonder how many other manufacturers are trying to perfect some lights in the making, that will equal the greatness of this light, and have a more reliable switch from the get go.

My impatience to buy this light has dwindled. I will wait until all the kinks are worked out. I hope they are.


----------



## picrthis

Try the Spark SL6-800CW or SL6-740NW, no switch issues and it comes in a much better storage box, along with a Body Clip and Holster.


----------



## jbrett14

picrthis said:


> Try the Spark SL6-800CW or SL6-740NW, no switch issues and it comes in a much better storage box, along with a Body Clip and Holster.


 
I will look into it, but if they have a tailcap switch, like 90+% of all the other lights out there, I won't have much interest. My thumb tends to rest quite comfortably at the head end while holding a flashlight.

Thanks for the suggestion, I will check it out.


----------



## picrthis

Actually it has dual electronic switches (the best of both worlds) a tailcap switch AND a side switch that your thumb will love, I know my thumb does


----------



## tre

picrthis said:


> Try the Spark SL6-800CW or SL6-740NW, no switch issues and it comes in a much better storage box, along with a Body Clip and Holster.



I read the Spark SL6 thread with much interest but it seems they too have issues with the battery tube size. Some people had problems with larger 18650 cells fitting in that light and some did not.


----------



## picrthis

That is no longer an issue, its been resolved; there is a post from the manufacture out there about correcting that.


----------



## silverglow

I'm contemplating to buy some (unprotected) Panasonic NCR18650s for use in my future single-cell lights together with my Pila charger (the SC600 being the first) but I have a question for Zebralight:

How reliable do you estimate the SC600's built-in overdischarge protection to be? Could it be reasoned that as long as the light turns on, the circuitry works fine and so does the overdischarge protection?


----------



## jbrett14

picrthis said:


> Actually it has dual electronic switches (the best of both worlds) a tailcap switch AND a side switch that your thumb will love, I know my thumb does


 
I really appreciate you bringing this light to my attention. With so many lights coming out all the time, I missed this one. Looks like a great little light.

Do both switches have full control or does one do more than the other?

How do you like the UI of this light?


----------



## jhc37013

Sorry to hear some of guys are having switch problems, I was hopeful I would be the only one. Zebralight said it was a bad capacitor and is taking care of it for me, IMO this light is one of the best I have seen in a very long time and if I have to send it back once then to me that's not to bad, a lot of different brand light's have birthing problems not just ZL, a recent bug with the new HDS light's come to mind. (a $200 light)

I've grown use to a few problems with new light's being as we are some of the first people to test these new light's, my advice if you come across this bad capacitor just contact ZL and get it taken care, just roll with it. To me it's a small sacrifice to have what I think is the very best EDC light available, well semi available.


----------



## ZebraLight

silverglow said:


> I'm contemplating to buy some (unprotected) Panasonic NCR18650s for use in my future single-cell lights together with my Pila charger (the SC600 being the first) but I have a question for Zebralight:
> 
> How reliable do you estimate the SC600's built-in overdischarge protection to be? Could it be reasoned that as long as the light turns on, the circuitry works fine and so does the overdischarge protection?



With the way that protection circuit is designed, it should be *very* reliable in cutting off the light at around 2.7V (under load).


----------



## hatman

brightasday said:


> My AW 2600 fit after I removed the label. It wouldn't go in with the thin foil label still on the battery. Now I really like the fit. There is absolutely no rattle no matter how I shake the light, and the battery is actually slowed down going in and out by the air rushing past the battery.


 
All this talk about removing labels and twisting batteries is making me a little crazy.


----------



## moshow9

Overclocker said:


> could you pls post beamshots of both sc600 and sl6. i just wanna know if the SL6 throws better...


 I've posted beamshots once before and as with those I do apologize in advance. The conditions are not the best for these shots. It still was not completely dark out and there are other lights present. A couple of shots are not completely in focus either. I'm a bit under the weather right now, and yet despite this I doubt the pictures would be any better were I feeling better.

Distance to the school is ~100 ft (rough estimate at best). ISO 400, -1 exposure, white balance set to daylight. Settings may or may not be appropriate (I'll be very generous to myself and say they are not). 

Quark AA S2






Neutron 1A





SL6-800CW





SC600






SL6-800CW





SC600


----------



## tre

Thanks for the beam shots. It looks pretty clear that the SC600 is not only brighter but throws a bit farther. Does this mirror with your real life experience?

The SC600 hot spot looks brighter in the school pics and it is lighting up the trees behind the school better. In the second set of shots, the SC600 looks like it has a brighter hotspot and spill,

Thanks again for the beam shots.

I am amazed how much of an area the SC600 lights up outside. It is really an amazing light. One of my favorites in a while.


----------



## flashflood

fnsooner said:


> It begs the question "Is that a flashlight in your pocket or ....?".


 
... or are you a member of Congress?


----------



## JA(me)S

ZebraLight said:


> With the way that protection circuit is designed, it should be *very* reliable in cutting off the light at around 2.7V (under load).


PM sent.

- Jas.


----------



## f22shift

tre said:


> Thanks for the beam shots. It looks pretty clear that the SC600 is not only brighter but throws a bit farther. Does this mirror with your real life experience?
> 
> The SC600 hot spot looks brighter in the school pics and it is lighting up the trees behind the school better. In the second set of shots, the SC600 looks like it has a brighter hotspot and spill,
> 
> Thanks again for the beam shots.
> 
> I am amazed how much of an area the SC600 lights up outside. It is really an amazing light. One of my favorites in a while.



I wouldn't say this is true. He is not shooting with locked exposure. the sc600 exposure time is _longer_ which will make the light look brighter.(just have to check the camera details)

i would recommend put the canon sd600 on a tripod and go into "manual" then go to "exposure" then press "disp" to bring up the Long Shutter. select anything like 1 sec or 2 sec.
hopefully that locks it for a real comparison. to the poster's credit he never said he locked the exposure so these pics are inconclusive.


----------



## f22shift

tre said:


> I read the Spark SL6 thread with much interest but it seems they too have issues with the battery tube size. Some people had problems with larger 18650 cells fitting in that light and some did not.



I've heard the battery tube size was expanded to 18.9. Maybe somebody can confirm. Yeah, it did seem like a toss up for battery fitment for the initial buyers.
I think they should expand the tube because with the dual spring design, all the batteries should not rattle and also the light would not shut off if dropped(if it was your only light and dropped down a hill in the dark, yikes! )


----------



## silverglow

ZebraLight said:


> With the way that protection circuit is designed, it should be *very* reliable in cutting off the light at around 2.7V (under load).


 
That sounds good! I'm aware of course that I would still use an unprotected cell at my own risk and I don't intend to drain the cell to that point, it's just considering safety precautions. So that should apply to the smallest load possible with the SC600 at L2 (0.1Lm), too. Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## flame2000

moshow9 said:


> I've posted beamshots once before and as with those I do apologize in advance. The conditions are not the best for these shots. It still was not completely dark out and there are other lights present. A couple of shots are not completely in focus either. I'm a bit under the weather right now, and yet despite this I doubt the pictures would be any better were I feeling better.
> 
> Distance to the school is ~100 ft (rough estimate at best). ISO 400, -1 exposure, white balance set to daylight. Settings may or may not be appropriate (I'll be very generous to myself and say they are not).
> 
> Quark AA S2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neutron 1A



The Neutron 1A does looks really bright for a 1AA light.


----------



## picrthis

jbrett14 said:


> I really appreciate you bringing this light to my attention. With so many lights coming out all the time, I missed this one. Looks like a great little light.
> 
> Do both switches have full control or does one do more than the other?
> 
> How do you like the UI of this light?


Both switches do the same thing and I love the UI; the light fits real nice in my shirt pocket; with 800lm OTF what more can you ask for?
With that said I've been following this thread too, well because I'm a flashaholic....what else  after all the issues are resolved, I might get one of these too, just because its there. I personally think for the $$ the Spark with a nicely padded storage case and included body clip, custom holster, 2 spare o-rings & a diffuser lens can't be beat. I'm not putting down the ZL, don't even have one yet; but probably will add one to my collection when everything gets ironed out. 

It just seems they rushed it out the door with no body clip or holster, just to get it to the market place and now they discover they have both QC & QA issues. If it was only the battery tube, it wouldn't be so bad, as you could simply use an unprotected battery, but the switch issues; unfortunately will require it to go back for repair/replacement. I'm sure in the end this will all work out.


----------



## monju123

I was a late orderer of the SC600 and was told by ZL to expect shipping late this week. So far, no notice. Am I alone or are there more of you out there that have ordered and not received a shipping notice?


----------



## tre

f22shift said:


> I wouldn't say this is true. He is not shooting with locked exposure. the sc600 exposure time is _longer_


 
missed that. That makes it impossible to compare the shots.


----------



## jbrett14

jhc37013 said:


> Sorry to hear some of guys are having switch problems, I was hopeful I would be the only one. Zebralight said it was a bad capacitor and is taking care of it for me, IMO this light is one of the best I have seen in a very long time and if I have to send it back once then to me that's not to bad, a lot of different brand light's have birthing problems not just ZL, a recent bug with the new HDS light's come to mind. (a $200 light)
> 
> I've grown use to a few problems with new light's being as we are some of the first people to test these new light's, my advice if you come across this bad capacitor just contact ZL and get it taken care, just roll with it. To me it's a small sacrifice to have what I think is the very best EDC light available, well semi available.


 
I appreciate this kind of feedback from actual users. This says a lot about your confidence in ZL. 

I do wonder though, if this is a problem now, what's to say it won't become a problem again, say, a few months down the road, while camping, or wherever? I guess it all depends on what their fix is. Just replacing a bad capacitor which is made by X company with another capacitor made by same company would not be a comforting fix for me. At least not, considering the high percentage of bad capacitors coming from X company.

I guess those of us who insist on a reliable light will just have to keep waiting until all the kinks are worked out. I do have HIGH hopes for this light, but I'm not willing to spend this kind of money AND have a good chance of having to deal with warranty issues.

Thanks for the feedback. Much appreciated.


----------



## jbrett14

hatman said:


> All this talk about removing labels and twisting batteries is making me a little crazy.


 
Me too, and I don't get it. 

I have a dozen Trustfire 18650's which have NEVER caused me any problems in my lights. Not sure what the big advantage is to buying more expensive cells that seem to be highly problematic in regards to fit. Given that we are talking about rechargeable cells, I don't get the need to gain an extra 10 minutes or so of run time.


----------



## jbrett14

picrthis said:


> It just seems they rushed it out the door with no body clip or holster, just to get it to the market place and now they discover they have both QC & QA issues. If it was only the battery tube, it wouldn't be so bad, as you could simply use an unprotected battery, but the switch issues; unfortunately will require it to go back for repair/replacement. I'm sure in the end this will all work out.


 
I agree, those were my exact feelings when this light was released.


----------



## hatman

jbrett14 said:


> Me too, and I don't get it.
> 
> I have a dozen Trustfire 18650's which have NEVER caused me any problems in my lights. Not sure what the big advantage is to buying more expensive cells that seem to be highly problematic in regards to fit. Given that we are talking about rechargeable cells, I don't get the need to gain an extra 10 minutes or so of run time.


 
Just in case -- anyone report any issues with Trustfire 18650s and the ZLs?


----------



## luminatinho

Does anyone use or know a good fitting holster made ​​of leather or Cordura for the SC600?


----------



## fnsooner

hatman said:


> Just in case -- anyone report any issues with Trustfire 18650s and the ZLs?



I'm using the protected Trustfire 2500mahs in mine and they seem to be OK. I pulled the battery out of my SC600 just now and checked voltage. It was 4.14v. I put the cell back in and checked amperage at the tailcap. It was steady at 2.98A. I'm not sure if that's good or if that's the best way to test them.

The only other cells that I own are the Redilasts and they won't fit my SC600.


----------



## gerG

hatman said:


> Just in case -- anyone report any issues with Trustfire 18650s and the ZLs?



I have been using a ~2 year old "Ultrafire" cell, with no problem. Well, other than I had to go through a few cells to find one that hadn't died.

Anybody have a suggestion for where to buy Pana NCR18650s? I searched, but found old links.

gerG


----------



## silverglow

luminatinho said:


> Does anyone use or know a good fitting holster made ​​of leather or Cordura for the SC600?


 
In the German torch forum there is a SC600 review with a recommendation for the holster you're looking for (further down the page):

http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/zebralight/5234-video-zebralight-sc600.html#post73131


----------



## silverglow

gerG said:


> I have been using a ~2 year old "Ultrafire" cell, with no problem. Well, other than I had to go through a few cells to find one that hadn't died.
> 
> Anybody have a suggestion for where to buy Pana NCR18650s? I searched, but found old links.
> 
> gerG


 
I just bought some at http://www.hkequipment.net/ for $20 a pair


----------



## JA(me)S

silverglow said:


> In the German torch forum there is a SC600 review with...


There are some really nice detail pics here - thanks silverglow.

- Jas.


----------



## maxv

monju123 said:


> I was a late orderer of the SC600 and was told by ZL to expect shipping late this week. So far, no notice. Am I alone or are there more of you out there that have ordered and not received a shipping notice?


 
Yes monju123 I am in the same boat you are in. But this could be a good boat because it should come from a new batch and hopefully less issues.


----------



## zip

ZebraLight said:


> This could happen only when one particular capacitor connected to the switch is faulty or missing.
> PM sent.
> 
> -George



I also had an issue with the light coming back on at first.

Three days later I've been trying to make it happen and it works fine.

Maybe this light has the *capacity* to heal its self.


----------



## silverglow

JA(me)S said:


> There are some really nice detail pics here - thanks silverglow.
> 
> - Jas.


 
Oh right, I forgot to mention the nice pics there (was in a hurry). You're most welcome


----------



## uknewbie

My SC600 arrived today and I am rather impressed so far.

Bright, floody, smaller than I thought, very nice little light.

Switch is a little on the firm side if you ask me but that will definitely avoid accidental activation.

Does not get very hot either, although I have not ran it too long.

Probably not quite small enough for comfortable jeans pockets, but honestly, not far off. This is still a very compact light.


----------



## jbrett14

zip said:


> I also had an issue with the light coming back on at first.
> 
> Three days later I've been trying to make it happen and it works fine.
> 
> Maybe this light has the *capacity* to heal its self.



Ha ha ha! I like that.

Seriously, I think I would rather know that it's a bad unit than to always now wonder, when will it fail again. Not sure it's a good thing that it "healed".


----------



## hazna

silverglow said:


> I just bought some at http://www.hkequipment.net/ for $20 a pair



Watch out with those panasonic 2900mah batteries from hkequipment. It seems some people have had no problems with them, but there have been a few recent complaints. Hopefully it was just a bad batch of cells

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-(2900-mAh)-amp-Pila-IBC-Experience-Very-Warm.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-6-*-18650-2900-mah-batteries-are-they-faulty


----------



## silverglow

hazna said:


> Watch out with those panasonic 2900mah batteries from hkequipment. It seems some people have had no problems with them, but there have been a few recent complaints. Hopefully it was just a bad batch of cells
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-(2900-mAh)-amp-Pila-IBC-Experience-Very-Warm.
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-6-*-18650-2900-mah-batteries-are-they-faulty



Thanks hazna for the warning, I will be extra careful with mine then when they arrive. Hope they'll be alright though. I have at least my Trustfire 2400s (flamed) to compare, which didn't get more than minimally warm in my Pila charger so far so my charger seems to work alright. The discussion in the problem threads was somewhat inconclusive, as it could have been a faulty Pila charger, too. But thanks again.


----------



## moshow9

f22shift said:


> I wouldn't say this is true. He is not shooting with locked exposure. the sc600 exposure time is _longer_ which will make the light look brighter.(just have to check the camera details)
> 
> i would recommend put the canon sd600 on a tripod and go into "manual" then go to "exposure" then press "disp" to bring up the Long Shutter. select anything like 1 sec or 2 sec.
> hopefully that locks it for a real comparison. to the poster's credit he never said he locked the exposure so these pics are inconclusive.


Actually, I did have it on manual (just didn't mention it). Unfortunately I don't have a tripod at the moment. I'll see if I can let it get a bit darker tonight and try it again. One thing I did not know to try was hitting the disp. button. I do have a bit more modern camera (another cannon) that the one I used last night but I lost the charger for it and haven't gotten around to getting another one. Will give it another go. By the way, any advice on what to use for white balance (auto, daylight, etc)?


----------



## JA(me)S

ZebraLight; will the clip allow for attaching a lanyard?

PM sent.

- Jas.


----------



## pblanch

PowerLED on utube. AWESOME result.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkkFdI1zvUQ


----------



## JA(me)S

Well that was nice to see - thanks for posting it. Was that from the German site?

- Jas.


----------



## moshow9

My 2nd attempt at outdoor beamshots. Manual, 400 ISO, long shutter exposure set to 1 sec (if I did it correctly). Distance to shed is ~50 ft. All lights on highest settings.

*Control shot*






*Quark AA S2 14500*





*R01 S2*





*P1002A NW*





*LD40*





*Neutron 1A T6 14500*





*SL6-800CW*





*SC600*





*Predator*






Distance to trees is ~175 ft (2 houses over).

*P1002A NW*





*LD40*





*SL6-800CW*





*SC600*





*Predator*






Some thoughts and observations: I'm sorry for including a bunch of different lights in the shots. In a way I wanted to practice a bit, as well as include them for comparison.

Even without a tripod, I believe I had more stabilization on the shed beamshots. That said, the tree shots were anything but and I almost didn't include them here. In the end, I did to try and show what I was able to see distance wise. Apparent in the pictures is I am still very much a novice in matters such as these and am sorry I cannot currently provide better shots. With practice I hope to improve.

The SL6 has a tighter hotspot and a deeper reflector. My eyes remain very uneducated here, but I would say it does throw better and appear brighter, if only marginally, than the SC600. I'd say it's negligible. It does come with more accessories out of the box which are very nice. I do like the memory mode but don't like having to start the cycle from low each time I want to change to another level other than the last memorized mode (or turbo).

The SC600 is more compact, has more spill, a much preferred (for me anyhow) UI, and better heat management. I know it's been said that a low low is not required, but for me it's just one more option available that the SL6 does not have, and I do find myself using the moonlight mode frequently for night travel within the house.

Both have lovely tints and feel solid. I would not hesitate recommending both to prospective buyers or friends. However, if asked which one I would prefer over the other, I would have to say the SC600.


----------



## applevision

Got it! It's gorgeous and amazing. I have to say that I love my Maelstrom S12 (and waited YEARS for that light!), but if someone is on the fence, it's Zebralight all the way! Similar brightness, far superior UI, and smaller size--this is a true masterpiece!


----------



## GlobalPlayer

Hello,
I think this is the video many waited for: SC600 - SL6
- good job-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cq0Qb6vylEA


----------



## jbrett14

applevision said:


> Got it! It's gorgeous and amazing. I have to say that I love my Maelstrom S12 (and waited YEARS for that light!), but if someone is on the fence, it's Zebralight all the way! Similar brightness, far superior UI, and smaller size--this is a true masterpiece!


 
Would love for you to provide a follow-up report after you have used the switch for a week or so. I am still skeptical of this lights reliability.


----------



## jbrett14

GlobalPlayer said:


> Hello,
> I think this is the video many waited for: SC600 - SL6
> - good job-
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cq0Qb6vylEA


 
Thanks for the link. They look to be virtually identical as far as light output, but I would give the edge to the Spark (just a tad brighter). 

Assuming both lights were equally reliable, I would take the ZL for it's UI, over the Spark for it's slightly brighter output.


----------



## leon2245

silverglow said:


> Thanks hazna for the warning, I will be extra careful with mine then when they arrive. Hope they'll be alright though. I have at least my Trustfire 2400s (flamed) to compare, which didn't get more than minimally warm in my Pila charger so far so my charger seems to work alright. The discussion in the problem threads was somewhat inconclusive, as it could have been a faulty Pila charger, too. But thanks again.


 

Did anyone catch which brand/type batteries ZebraLight DOES recommend themselves?


----------



## silverglow

leon2245 said:


> Did anyone catch which brand/type batteries ZebraLight DOES recommend themselves?


 
As far as I've followed this thread and Zebralight's website, they don't go as far as recommending any particular brand, although the runtimes were measured with Panasonic NCR18650 cells, which I understand. As for battery types, one obviously can only decide between unprotected 18650 cells (like the NCR18650s) or protected ones (like AW, Redilast, Eagletac etc.) as the SC600 isn't specified for any other kind of cells (like 2xCR123s).


----------



## fnsooner

Man I love this light. I am going to hate to be without it when I send it back to have the switch problem addressed. I think I am going to wait a little bit to see how it all shakes out before I send it back for repairs. I'll try and wait until ZL has plenty in stock and hopefully it will be a quick and painless ordeal.

I've been front pocket carrying this light now for a few days and although the switch problem needs to be taken care of, it really doesn't affect using it. It hasn't turned on in my pocket. I use a flashlight many times a day at work and this light washes away all the shadows when you point it into an enclosed area.

With its ability to tailstand, this flashlight blurs the lines between flashlight and portable light source.

Also, a big thanks to all those posting pictures and videos.


----------



## Biker Bear

My Redilast 2900's arrived yesterday, so I'm just hoping I wind up getting one of the units where they're no problem...*sigh*


----------



## oronocova

GlobalPlayer said:


> Hello,
> I think this is the video many waited for: SC600 - SL6
> - good job-
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cq0Qb6vylEA



Yup I was hoping someone would compare the two. Seems they are close in output, but the SC600's size has me sold.


----------



## Fireclaw18

fnsooner said:


> Man I love this light. I am going to hate to be without it when I send it back to have the switch problem addressed. I think I am going to wait a little bit to see how it all shakes out before I send it back for repairs. I'll try and wait until ZL has plenty in stock and hopefully it will be a quick and painless ordeal.
> 
> I've been front pocket carrying this light now for a few days and although the switch problem needs to be taken care of, it really doesn't affect using it. It hasn't turned on in my pocket. I use a flashlight many times a day at work and this light washes away all the shadows when you point it into an enclosed area.
> 
> With its ability to tailstand, this flashlight blurs the lines between flashlight and portable light source.
> 
> Also, a big thanks to all those posting pictures and videos.



My switch problem seems to have gone away on its own. If it stays gone I'll keep it instead of sending it back for service.

It really is a beautiful light.


----------



## Lite_me

Fireclaw18 said:


> My switch problem seems to have gone away on its own. If it stays gone I'll keep it instead of sending it back for service.


That's good to hear. What I may be more concerned with is the reports of how hard the switching *is*. I feel the 51 series switch is just fine. It has a nice feel to it. Something a little firmer might be alright, and a bit better for this particular light, but maybe something in-between the 51 series and these first released 600s, by the sounds of it, would be better. I'll most likely be ordering the w model when available. Here's hoping Zebra can get any/all the bugs worked out before then and have the clips ready.


----------



## flashflood

Lite_me said:


> That's good to hear. What I may be more concerned with is the reports of how hard the switching *is*. I feel the 51 series switch is just fine. It has a nice feel to it. Something a little firmer might be alright, and a bit better for this particular light, but maybe something in-between the 51 series and these first released 600s, by the sounds of it, would be better. I'll most likely be ordering the w model when available. Here's hoping Zebra can get any/all the bugs worked out before then and have the clips ready.


 
The switch feels very good. Subjectively I'd say it's about the same firmness as a Quark tactical switch, but of course with much shorter throw (the switch, not the light).

The SC600 is an excellent light, but it made me realize that I've actually come to prefer tail switches. Coming to the real flashlight world from a lifetime of Maglite, they seemed strange at first. Now I'm so accustomed to them that when I got the ZL, the first thing I noticed is the need to rotate the light to find the side switch! Not a big deal for my highly non-tactical needs, but somehow I had never before fully appreciated the rotational symmetry of tail clickies.

I continue to be amazed at how much subtlety there is in the design of something as seemingly simple as a flashlight.


----------



## applevision

flashflood said:


> The switch feels very good. Subjectively I'd say it's about the same firmness as a Quark tactical switch, but of course with much shorter throw (the switch, not the light).
> 
> The SC600 is an excellent light, but it made me realize that I've actually come to prefer tail switches. Coming to the real flashlight world from a lifetime of Maglite, they seemed strange at first. Now I'm so accustomed to them that when I got the ZL, the first thing I noticed is the need to rotate the light to find the side switch! Not a big deal for my highly non-tactical needs, but somehow I had never before fully appreciated the rotational symmetry of tail clickies.
> 
> I continue to be amazed at how much subtlety there is in the design of something as seemingly simple as a flashlight.


 
I think this is an excellent observation on the location of the switch, and I do see what you mean. I have to say that I like this placement for more relaxed use, but I too find myself reaching for the overhand grip sometimes. 

So far my switch has been fine, no issues noted. I am in love with this light and feel that--for me--this is the pinnacle of flashlights thus far. All around, this is the best flashlight I've ever had or seen. Small size, well-built, goes from super low (you can look right into the emitter) to blindingly wall-o-light high, excellent UI and not insanely expensive. This is pretty much "it".


----------



## fnj

I have a question about the low voltage protection circuit implemented by manufacturers such as Zebralight in their lithium-ion flashlights. I know Zebralight reads this thread, and hopefully this won't be too off topic.

Simply put, why is the cutoff set so gosh-darn low? All the manufacturers do it. 2.5 or 2.7 volts is much too low. That is a last ditch defense point, but is way too low to hit regularly without severely taxing the cells. If you look at the discharge graphs for 18650s, http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?117117-Li-Ion-Battery-Shoot-Out , you will see that even under heavy load of 1.5C or more, 3.0 v is much more appropriate, and for a load of 0.3C or so, 3.6 v should be the figure. For a mere trickle discharge like 0.1 Lm, it would be presumed that the safe figure is even somewhat higher than 3.6 v.

It seems to me that a simple 2.5-2.7 v cutoff is far too low to ensure reasonable battery life. It is the last 10-15% of discharge, and the last 10-15% of charge that wears out LiIons prematurely. Otherwise, they have the potential for very long lives. The chargers should be changed to allow early termination, but obviously this is beyond the flashlight manufacturers' control unless they design their own companion chargers. However, it seems to me that they could at least make a more intelligent and conservative cutoff circuit that would considerably promote the health of the batteries.

Am I off base, or obsessing too heavily on this? It doesn't seem so to me.


----------



## FlashKat

Well if you are using protected cells then the battery protection will solve that problem. If you are using unprotected cells then the light usually will dim very quickly before it actually reaches the cut off voltage, but it is nice to know if you are in an emergency then you can use your light a little longer.


fnj said:


> I have a question about the low voltage protection circuit implemented by manufacturers such as Zebralight in their lithium-ion flashlights. I know Zebralight reads this thread, and hopefully this won't be too off topic.
> 
> Simply put, why is the cutoff set so gosh-darn low? All the manufacturers do it. 2.5 or 2.7 volts is much too low. That is a last ditch defense point, but is way too low to hit regularly without severely taxing the cells. If you look at the discharge graphs for 18650s, http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?117117-Li-Ion-Battery-Shoot-Out , you will see that even under heavy load of 1.5C or more, 3.0 v is much more appropriate, and for a load of 0.3C or so, 3.6 v should be the figure. For a mere trickle discharge like 0.1 Lm, it would be presumed that the safe figure is even somewhat higher than 3.6 v.
> 
> It seems to me that a simple 2.5-2.7 v cutoff is far too low to ensure reasonable battery life. It is the last 10-15% of discharge, and the last 10-15% of charge that wears out LiIons prematurely. Otherwise, they have the potential for very long lives. The chargers should be changed to allow early termination, but obviously this is beyond the flashlight manufacturers' control unless they design their own companion chargers. However, it seems to me that they could at least make a more intelligent and conservative cutoff circuit that would considerably promote the health of the batteries.
> 
> Am I off base, or obsessing too heavily on this? It doesn't seem so to me.


----------



## JA(me)S

A little bit of thread maintenance: with the poll having served its purpose, I asked one of the admins to remove it. It was time limited to coincide with the expected pre-order shipping date. For posterity's sake, the results are as follows:

Which SC600 is right for you? (130 total voters)


I have pre-ordered the SC600: 27 (20.77%)
I will order the SC600 pending review and/or dealer availability: 31 (23.85%)
I will order the SC600w (assuming satisfactory review and/or dealer availability: 74 (56.92%)
I ordered or will order both and sell the one I don't like: 0 (0%)
I ordered or will order the SC600, but will sell it in favor of the SC600w when available: 2 (1.54%)

I had, based on historical CPF data, fully expected the poll to favor the SC600 over the SC600w. However, for the duration of the poll the SC600w hovered right around 60%. Either we have a vocal neutral minority within this thread, or the preference for neutral really is gaining ground. Interesting results - a special thanks to everyone who voted!

:thumbsup: - Jas.


----------



## srfreddy

This may also be the nature of the Zebralight-which is known for consistently releasing neutral versions of their lights, and not as "limited editions".


----------



## JA(me)S

Good point srfreddy - there probably are more neutral tint aficionados within the ZebraLight family simply because their preference is consistently available.

- Jas.


----------



## tre

fnj said:


> Simply put, why is the cutoff set so gosh-darn low? All the manufacturers do it. 2.5 or 2.7 volts is much too low. That is a last ditch defense point, but is way too low to hit regularly without severely taxing the cells.


 
Here is an older post but a good one on the subject:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...superstition&p=1126578&viewfull=1#post1126578


----------



## ZebraLight

fnj said:


> I have a question about the low voltage protection circuit implemented by manufacturers such as Zebralight in their lithium-ion flashlights. I know Zebralight reads this thread, and hopefully this won't be too off topic.
> 
> Simply put, why is the cutoff set so gosh-darn low? All the manufacturers do it. 2.5 or 2.7 volts is much too low. That is a last ditch defense point, but is way too low to hit regularly without severely taxing the cells. If you look at the discharge graphs for 18650s, http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?117117-Li-Ion-Battery-Shoot-Out , you will see that even under heavy load of 1.5C or more, 3.0 v is much more appropriate, and for a load of 0.3C or so, 3.6 v should be the figure. For a mere trickle discharge like 0.1 Lm, it would be presumed that the safe figure is even somewhat higher than 3.6 v.
> 
> It seems to me that a simple 2.5-2.7 v cutoff is far too low to ensure reasonable battery life. It is the last 10-15% of discharge, and the last 10-15% of charge that wears out LiIons prematurely. Otherwise, they have the potential for very long lives. The chargers should be changed to allow early termination, but obviously this is beyond the flashlight manufacturers' control unless they design their own companion chargers. However, it seems to me that they could at least make a more intelligent and conservative cutoff circuit that would considerably promote the health of the batteries.
> 
> Am I off base, or obsessing too heavily on this? It doesn't seem so to me.


 
The 2.7V was chosen when the H60 was designed (mid 2008). We looked at 18650s from all major manufactures and determined that the 2.7V should be a good compromise (battery protection and runtimes). We haven't seen any issues so far. That said, we can move the cutoff voltage higher if needed/requested.


----------



## Overclocker

i think you could overdischarge your unprotected cell if you use low mode until the cutoff kicks in.

if you use max the cell voltage sags so when it hits the 2.7V cutoff the light turns off but the cell voltage recovers and springs back above 3.0V. which means that if you set the cutoff higher you would unnecessarily reduce runtime at max.

which brings up one thing i hate about ZLs sorry if this is OT: the sudden OFF. this is potentially dangerous if used as a bike headlamp. a much more elegant solution would be to gradually step down the brightness as the cell nears 3.0V. ZL please implement this feature on future lights


----------



## ZebraLight

Overclocker said:


> i think you could overdischarge your unprotected cell if you use low mode until the cutoff kicks in.
> 
> if you use max the cell voltage sags so when it hits the 2.7V cutoff the light turns off but the cell voltage recovers and springs back above 3.0V. which means that if you set the cutoff higher you would unnecessarily reduce runtime.
> 
> which brings up one thing i hate about ZLs sorry if this is OT: the sudden OFF. this is potentially dangerous if used as a bike headlamp. a much more elegant solution would be to gradually step down the brightness as the cell nears 3.0V. ZL please implement this feature on future lights



We'll implement the 'stepping down gracefully' in some future lights.


----------



## Overclocker

ZebraLight said:


> We'll implement the 'stepping down gracefully' in some future lights.



Thanks! looking forward to this... while you're at it put in a battery gauge too. one time i was in singapore for a week with just my sc60 no spare cells. i couldn't indulge with max coz i didn't know how much juice i had left... Even a simple 1 blink (10%), 6 blinks (100%) would do


----------



## ZebraLight

Overclocker said:


> Thanks! looking forward to this... while you're at it put in a battery gauge too. one time i was in singapore for a week with just my sc60 no spare cells. i couldn't indulge with max coz i didn't know how much juice i had left... Even a simple 1 blink (10%), 6 blinks (100%) would do



The 'step down' feature will be based on the battery capacity (not the battery voltage) to get a consistent transition points under different loads. An accurate battery gauge will have to be implemented. Some models will have a remaining capacity indicator.


----------



## Overclocker

ZebraLight said:


> The 'step down' feature will be based on the battery capacity (not the battery voltage) to get a consistent transition points under different loads. An accurate battery gauge will have to be implemented. Some models will have a remaining capacity indicator.


 
well that's gonna be tough!

i'd actually be happy enough with a voltage based system. just change the transition point depending on the current mode. i think that would be consistent enough...


----------



## tehownt

I was contemplating buying that light (but can't since it's B/O), but I was wondering if the second production run would benefit from slight corrections for the problems mentionned here, namely the ultra-sensitive switch and the narrow body that has some high-end 18650 not fit in.

Since Zebralight is reading the thread, I figured out I'd ask.

Also, what's the ETA for the next batch ?


----------



## JA(me)S

This battery capacity gauge is intriguing - will it have any effect on parasitic drain?

- Jas.


----------



## uknewbie

tehownt said:


> I was contemplating buying that light (but can't since it's B/O), but I was wondering if the second production run would benefit from slight corrections for the problems mentionned here, namely the ultra-sensitive switch and the narrow body that has some high-end 18650 not fit in.
> 
> Since Zebralight is reading the thread, I figured out I'd ask.
> 
> Also, what's the ETA for the next batch ?


 
In the interest of fairness I should say my SC600 has a perfectly working switch and I can easily fit in it: Solarforce 2400, AW 2200, and flat top AW 2900 cells.


----------



## JA(me)S

Off the wall request: can anyone provide a pic of the back (non switch) side of the SC600?

- Jas.


----------



## moshow9

JA(me)S said:


> Off the wall request: can anyone provide a pic of the back (non switch) side of the SC600?
> 
> - Jas.


 Here you go:


----------



## run4jc

I think mine must have it. My SC600 came yesterday - it's not getting the love that it should because of my recent fascination with incan lights, but I still put it through the paces this morning. Amazing little package for an amazing price. In my sphere, with a fresh AW 18650 it reads 738 lumen at turn on. After using it for 10 minutes or so out walking, I read it again and it was a solid 720 lumen. I just let it sit in the sphere, and the most interesting thing happened - it held the reading solidly, then suddenly dropped down to 700 or so.....30 seconds or so later, it did it again, dropping about another 10 lumen. I didn't have time to continue this experiment, but I'd have to describe this as "stepping down gracefully."

My switch is 'firm' - harder to press than my other 5 Zebralights. It's nicely recessed in the body - doubtful that accidental engagement will ever be a problem. Against a white wall, the XML has a slight bit of 'green' tint, but outside (especially compared to my Surefire E2E with a Lumens Factory IMR E2R bulb) it looks absolutely 'white.' Nice anodization, solid little chunk of a light - almost like it was carved from a block of steel. It's a keeper for sure, and for $100? It's a bargain.



ZebraLight said:


> We'll implement the 'stepping down gracefully' in some future lights.


----------



## uknewbie

After more testing, the flat top aw 2900 cells do not work well.

While they fit easily, the connection is poor and the light can turn off if you shake it.


----------



## fnj

Too bad; after hearing all the battery woes I think maybe I won't get the light after all. It's not Zebralight's fault at all. Whatever teething problems the SC600 may or may not have, I am completely confident Zebralight will fix, but they can't fix stupid when it comes to the batteries that go inside. 18650's are crap. It's a complete zoo out there in 18650 land. No two are alike. Sorry to sound so bummed out. There's no decent alternative to 18650s for high current anywhere near this size range either. Now I'm sorry I got all prepped with two Panasonic 18650s and both the PILA and WF-139 chargers.


----------



## jhc37013

fnj I can understand hesitates but if you already have Panasonic 18650's and a charger then why not buy the light, it's well confirmed their is no problem when using that setup.


----------



## fnsooner

fnj said:


> Too bad; after hearing all the battery woes I think maybe I won't get the light after all. It's not Zebralight's fault at all. Whatever teething problems the SC600 may or may not have, I am completely confident Zebralight will fix, but they can't fix stupid when it comes to the batteries that go inside. 18650's are crap. It's a complete zoo out there in 18650 land. No two are alike. Sorry to sound so bummed out. There's no decent alternative to 18650s for high current anywhere near this size range either. Now I'm sorry I got all prepped with two Panasonic 18650s and both the PILA and WF-139 chargers.


 
I didn't jump into the 18650 flashlights until about six months ago. I own an ET M3C4 XM-L, an SC60, SC60w and now the SC600. It seems like the biggest problems are the cells that push the mah limits. My cheap blue Trustfire 2500mah cells fit everything (and seem to perform excellently), but my larger capacity Redilast 2900s only fit my SC60(w).

I was kind of surprised that Zebralight went down the road of 18650 only lights, seeing it has such a small small footprint of actual flashlight buyers. It seems like it is kind of a hobbyist format. I am glad they did though and hope you change your mind down the road.


----------



## Scharek

GlobalPlayer said:


> Hello,
> I think this is the video many waited for: SC600 - SL6
> - good job-
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cq0Qb6vylEA


 

Thanks for Watching my Video!



Stefano


----------



## recDNA

If anyone also has the spark sl6-740nw I'd love to read a comparison accompanied by beamshots!


----------



## luminatinho

i contact Zebralight regarding the defect switch. They told i have to send it return for repairing.
long time ago i paid for a working flashlight but they send a defect SC600 and now i have to...
...stay without the SC600 for a long time
...pay the shipping cost 
...wait for a repaired flashlight

i asked for replace this defect flashlight but no reply untill now
This is my fourth Zebralight now and indeed my third reclamation with bad (Zebralight) customer service.
I'm just unlucky with Zebralight.


----------



## GeoBruin

luminatinho said:


> i contact Zebralight regarding the defect switch. They told i have to send it return for repairing.
> long time ago i paid for a working flashlight but they send a defect SC600 and now i have to...
> ...stay without the SC600 for a long time
> ...pay the shipping cost
> ...wait for a repaired flashlight
> 
> i asked for replace this defect flashlight but no reply untill now
> This is my fourth Zebralight now and indeed my third reclamation with bad (Zebralight) customer service.
> I'm just unlucky with Zebralight.


 

They will replace it if it is defective.


----------



## luminatinho

GeoBruin said:


> They will replace it if it is defective.


 
This should be so but it is not, unfortunately. They will repair only.
This was the responding i received, and i am sorry about this too because this will be my last Zebralight if they will not reply
---------------
Please use regular airmail to return the defective light only (without any accessories)
Please include your request for repairing and the shipping address in your returned package. 
Sorry about this.
---------------

------Update 06-29-2011-----------
They sent me another SC600 today. I'm happy now. Thank you, Zebralight


----------



## fnsooner

luminatinho said:


> This should be so but it is not, unfortunately. They will repair only.
> This was the responding i received, and i am sorry about this too because this will be my last Zebralight if they will not reply
> ---------------
> Please use regular airmail to return the defective light only (without any accessories)
> Please include your request for repairing and the shipping address in your returned package.
> Sorry about this.
> ---------------


 
Where do you have to ship it to and where did it originally ship from? I notice that you are from Germany.


----------



## Fireclaw18

fnsooner said:


> Where do you have to ship it to and where did it originally ship from? I notice that you are from Germany.



Mine directed me to send the light to Texas via first class mail. I haven't gotten around to returning it yet for service, but will probably get to it this week. That in itself isn't definitive though. The last warranty service I had done was on a defective Jetbeam BK135a. It was sent to the Jetbeam service center in the US, but they then shipped it to China for the actual repair. In total, it was about 3 months before I got the light back.

If Zebralight can fix the switch in Texas I'd guess that the turn time might be 2-3 weeks. If they have to ship it to China then it could be 2-3 months.


----------



## mrlysle

fnj said:


> Too bad; after hearing all the battery woes I think maybe I won't get the light after all. It's not Zebralight's fault at all. Whatever teething problems the SC600 may or may not have, I am completely confident Zebralight will fix, but they can't fix stupid when it comes to the batteries that go inside. 18650's are crap. It's a complete zoo out there in 18650 land. No two are alike. Sorry to sound so bummed out. There's no decent alternative to 18650s for high current anywhere near this size range either. Now I'm sorry I got all prepped with two Panasonic 18650s and both the PILA and WF-139 chargers.


 
When you buy what you feel are the best, highest capacity cells you can get, only to find out they won't work in a light you really bought them for, it is frustrating as hell! I've been down that road myself. What I WILL say is this: Get some EagleTac 2400mah button tops, and they'll work in ANY light you've got. You'll lose a few minutes of runtime, sure, but my experience is that these are great cells at a great price. Almost half the cost of the big name, big capacity guys. They'll run my Nitecore IFE2 for almost 2 hours on max output, and perform perfectly in my other lights as well. (SC60w, ET T20C2 MKII, PD31, etc) Treat yourself to a few and "forget about it!"


----------



## silverglow

I got my SC600 today and certainly haven't been disappointed, just on the contrary. The workmanship is flawless. My Trustfire 2400 (flamed) only just went in with some gentle pushing (before I had thoroughly sanded the edge of the tube to avoid damage to the cell wrapping) and I had to kind of hurl it onto my bedcover to get it out again, but it worked. I think it won't be a problem with the Panasonic NCR18650s I intend to use it with.

I hope I will be able to attach some kind of lanyard or carrying loop to the upcoming pocket clip; what I would really like best though is some kind of single or double eyelet to attach it to at the tailcap or the body as I always fear I might accidentally drop the light without one (I have rather big hands and the SC600 feels still pretty small, even though it's much bigger than a SC51.

It will most likely become one of my favorite lights now and get a place in my EDC bag together with my SC51W.


----------



## StandardBattery

Luckily with a little coaxing my Redilast 2900 fit my light, but if it hadn't I would have just resigned to use a different cell. I knew I was taking a risk and I was prepared for a tight fit, but was overly confident of the fit because it did fit in my SC60w. The biggest problem was I didn't notice that the nick on the tail of my light cause a bump inside the tube, this caused me to damage my protective wrap on the cell. But that's been repaired and I fixed up the light and with some careful manipulations it is actually fairly easy to remove the cell from my light now and it slides in nice, and very smooth if I keep the orientation right. I've resigned to never using this particular cell in another light so I'm pretty happy I can use it as eventually I want to do a runtime test between it and an another cell when I get my SC600w. 

As for those that have had problems, I do feel for you. It is one of the reasons I try not to do pre-orders, and really prefer to buy from a dealer like GG; this light was just too tempting though, I had to have it asap.

I do feel this is just a super fantastic light, I can't believe how far the LED technology has come. The XM-L emitter is a masterpiece.


----------



## uknewbie

More pictures anyone?




















Zebralight H501 - Zebralight SC600 - Elektrolumens EDC - Wof Eyes Krait - Elektrolumens Firesword - Olight SR90


----------



## dwestonh

I just saw my first customer submitted u-tube video of sc600 and out dropped two cr123 battery station primaries.

Now I know why hds does not have a 18650 tube.

This may be my third zebra light purchase in a row.

H51w, sc60w, must stay away from going gear until hds hi-cri are in.

I must show self control, I must be good.

I must try.


----------



## JA(me)S

dwestonh said:


> I just saw my first customer submitted u-tube video of sc600 and out dropped two cr123 battery station primaries.
> 
> ...
> 
> I must show self control, I must be good.
> 
> I must try.



Hi dwestonh,

The last thing I want to do is dampen your enthusiasm... but you cannot run two cr123 batteries in the SC600. The video is incorrect, I wish the poster would remove it as it is misleading. The SC600's operating voltage range is 2.7V - 4.2V. Any extended use above that and

Edit: I think I misread your post; if you were implying you understand why HDS doesn't have an 18650 option because people (like the guy in the video) may try to put cr123s in it with unintended results - I apologize. Resume elevated enthusiasm!

- Jas.


----------



## RedForest UK

It does look almost perfect.. I'm trying to resist as I have invested quite a lot in building myself a few XM-L P60 set-ups which work great, but it's so small, performance is first class and the fit and finish seems so perfect on all models shown so far. At least the warm version isn't out yet!


----------



## recDNA

Did you read all the posts? Several complaints. I have no trouble resisting tbis one now even though I was going to buy one. If it worked well I was planning on buying a second one for my wife. Between complaints of faulty switches and batteries that don't fit I lost interest.


----------



## RedForest UK

Yeah I read all the posts. A few switch issues on the first batch, that's why I normally wait a few months for them to be ironed out. The fit and finish, as in the centering of emitter, cleanliness of the reflector/lense and anodizing does seem perfect. The fitting is more a battery issue, it would be good if they made the tolerances a little higher but they made it for 18650 cells, 18mm bore. They would have been clever to take into account that most protected cells have extra layers of wrapping so are a bit wider but they included low discharge protection and clearly designed it to be safe to use with unprotected cells, that is a design _choice_ not a design _fault_ imho, though I believe it to be a poor one. There don't seem to have been many poor design choices with this light though.

I'm still waiting for the Q50 and H502w though..


----------



## RedForest UK

sorry, my first ever double post.


----------



## dwestonh

JA(me)S said:


> Hi dwestonh,
> 
> The last thing I want to do is dampen your enthusiasm... but you cannot run two cr123 batteries in the SC600. The video is incorrect, I wish the poster would remove it as it is misleading. The SC600's operating voltage range is 2.7V - 4.2V. Any extended use above that and
> 
> My writing style is poor. I change from terse, to wondering, to funny, randomly.
> So no apology is ever needed except by me.
> 
> I get frustrated when I have to use two cells rather than one. It just seems that it prevents mistakes and I was bothered that the video showed two cells being used.
> That's why I like to use 18650 and I keep thinking that I will get another sc60w.
> I am so happy with it. Also I am a cheap scrounger that enjoyes deconstructing battery packs and testing cells then using them even though I have unused protected cells sitting around. Neurotic family and the depression type thinking.
> I also think leaving brass on the ground at the range is a sin. I will work on being clear the first time.
> All this from a couple of mag-lites going bad from alkaline batteries and now I want zebralights.
> 
> 
> Edit: I think I misread your post; if you were implying you understand why HDS doesn't have an 18650 option because people (like the guy in the video) may try to put cr123s in it with unintended results - I apologize. Resume elevated enthusiasm!
> 
> - Jas.


----------



## rioimmagina

uknewbie said:


> More pictures anyone?


 
Beautyfull pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JA(me)S

> *dwestonh*: I get frustrated when I have to use two cells rather than one. It just seems that it prevents mistakes and I was bothered that the video showed two cells being used.
> That's why I like to use 18650 and I keep thinking that I will get another sc60w.
> I am so happy with it. Also I am a cheap scrounger that enjoyes deconstructing battery packs and testing cells then using them even though I have unused protected cells sitting around. Neurotic family and the depression type thinking.
> I also think leaving brass on the ground at the range is a sin.


Ok, glad to see we're on the same page. If you like the SC60w and already have one - I think you'll love the SC600w due in August. Also, thanks to my dear mother, I still to this day reuse tin foil! 

Oh, if no one has properly welcomed you to CPF yet...

:welcome: - Jas.


----------



## GeoBruin

The color of the anodizing is superb. Much more like my first generation H51. I'm almost willing to play the switch lottery to ensure I win the ano lottery.


----------



## oronocova

uknewbie said:


> More pictures anyone?
> ...


 
That first shot is awesome. Can't wait to get one of these.


----------



## luminatinho

fnsooner said:


> Where do you have to ship it to and where did it originally ship from? I notice that you are from Germany.


 
Have to ship to Shanghai, China
Also originally shipped from China


----------



## fnj

JA(me)S said:


> The last thing I want to do is dampen your enthusiasm... but you cannot run two cr123 batteries in the SC600.
> - Jas.


 
I believe the youtuber pretty well exploded that idea. He put two CR123's in and it did not go poof. Is it a good idea? Would all samples survive? Would the warranty cover the damage? No, no, and no. Would it survive in the demonstrated sample if you did it for a long period? Nobody knows. The EE in me tends to think, though without excessive confidence, that if it survived the first minute, the chances are it would survive a long period.


----------



## jhc37013

fnj said:


> I believe the youtuber pretty well exploded that idea. He put two CR123's in and it did not go poof. Is it a good idea? Would all samples survive? Would the warranty cover the damage? No, no, and no. Would it survive in the demonstrated sample if you did it for a long period? Nobody knows. The EE in me tends to think, though without excessive confidence, that if it survived the first minute, the chances are it would survive a long period.



Well give it a try and let us know how it works out.


----------



## uknewbie

recDNA said:


> Did you read all the posts? Several complaints. I have no trouble resisting tbis one now even though I was going to buy one. If it worked well I was planning on buying a second one for my wife.  Between complaints of faulty switches and batteries that don't fit I lost interest.



I would not be too concerned. As far as I have read there have only been a few switch problems, most work as they should. The batteries too are just not an issue. Just use standard, properly sized 2200 or 2400 mah button top cells and they will work fine.



rioimmagina said:


> Beautyfull pictures! Thanks for sharing!



Thanks.



oronocova said:


> That first shot is awesome.


 
Thanks.

Still new to this photography lark. Here is the XML if anyone cares to see it...


----------



## fnsooner

I contacted ZL to let them know I had a problem with the switch. I asked them several questions like; "Will it have to go back to China?" and "How will the warranty be taken care of?". I also said that I was willing to be patient and didn't need it to be repaired immediately because it was usable. 

They didn't answer any of my questions. They just sent me this response.


6/16/2011 8:24:24 AM	Please use "USPS First Class Mail" (Not UPS or FedEx)
to return the defective light only (without any accessories) to:

ZebraLight, Inc.
Attn RMA (############)
8320 Sterling St.
Irving, TX 75063

Please include your request for repairing
and the shipping address in your returned package. 
Sorry about this.


----------



## GeoBruin

fnsooner said:


> I contacted ZL to let them know I had a problem with the switch. I asked them several questions like; "Will it have to go back to China?" and "How will the warranty be taken care of?". I also said that I was willing to be patient and didn't need it to be repaired immediately because it was usable.
> 
> They didn't answer any of my questions. They just sent me this response.
> 
> 
> 6/16/2011 8:24:24 AM	Please use "USPS First Class Mail" (Not UPS or FedEx)
> to return the defective light only (without any accessories) to:
> 
> ZebraLight, Inc.
> Attn RMA (############)
> 8320 Sterling St.
> Irving, TX 75063
> 
> Please include your request for repairing
> and the shipping address in your returned package.
> Sorry about this.


 
That is just their canned response. I received this message from them before as well, and later received a follow up email.


----------



## fnsooner

Fireclaw18 said:


> Mine directed me to send the light to Texas via first class mail. I haven't gotten around to returning it yet for service, but will probably get to it this week. That in itself isn't definitive though. The last warranty service I had done was on a defective Jetbeam BK135a. It was sent to the Jetbeam service center in the US, but they then shipped it to China for the actual repair. In total, it was about 3 months before I got the light back.
> 
> If Zebralight can fix the switch in Texas I'd guess that the turn time might be 2-3 weeks. If they have to ship it to China then it could be 2-3 months.



I have had to send back two lights. Both had operational problems out of the box. One was a EagleTac M3C4 through Light Junction and the other was a Fenix LD01 through 4Sevens. The ET took eight days from the time I shipped it to the time I received it back. The Fenix took seven days. I was pleasantly shocked at how well it was handled. I was mentally prepared to wait a while before I got these lights returned because I have other lights to take their place. I am already attached to the SC600 and I have nothing else like it. I just don't want to wait three months to get it back.

I don't expect ZL to have the turn-around that fast, but I would like to have some idea what to expect.


----------



## JA(me)S

moshow9 said:


> Here you go:


 
Thanks moshow9 for this pic - it helped clarify if the ZL logo was on the back, plus it confirmed slight differences from the pre-production light on ZL's website. Most notably; the knurling covers slightly more of the light and the groove for the clip has migrated further toward the tailcap. Good news for me, as I like the light to ride deeper in the pocket.




uknewbie said:


> More pictures anyone?


 Nicely done sir!

:thumbsup: - Jas.


----------



## FlashlightFun

Since I currently do not own any 18650 batteries... can you recommend a high quality 18650 battery (and battery charger) that would work well with a Zebralight SC600?


----------



## Outdoorsman5

FlashlightFun said:


> Since I currently do not own any 18650 batteries... can you recommend a high quality 18650 battery (and battery charger) that would work well with a Zebralight SC600?



AW 2200 mah....AW is a top noctch brand, and a CPF favorite for quality. As far as I know they fit in every 18650 device. I have 8 of them, and have never been dissapointed. I also have two AW 18650 2900 mah. The 2900 mah is definitely slightly larger than my 2200 mah batteries.


----------



## uknewbie

FlashlightFun said:


> Since I currently do not own any 18650 batteries... can you recommend a high quality 18650 battery (and battery charger) that would work well with a Zebralight SC600?


 
Yes, AW protected cells and the Ultrafire WF-139 would do the job fine.


----------



## juplin

Receive my SC600. It's almost perfect except for absence of clip and inability to fasten a lanyard.





SC600 and Panasonic 18650





Temporarily use the clip of V10R Ti. The lanyard is fastened in the two holes in the top side of the clip. The clip is installed in the same surface of logo and switch, as I will mostly use SC600 as bike light. Installing the clip in this way will guarantee that the clip will not interfere with the bike light clamp. Otherwise, the clip is better to be installed in the opposite surface of logo and switch.





You can see the perfect match between the clip and SC600


----------



## Lightman2

Very nice set up Juplin


----------



## kwak

Mine arrived yesterday.













UI took some getting used to as the instructions were obviously for the wrong model (no strobe on this light).
But once i threw the instructions away and started experimenting i found my round it.

So far VERY impressed


----------



## uknewbie

kwak said:


> the instructions were obviously for the wrong model (no strobe on this light)


 
You sure? Mine has a strobe, well more like a flash as it is quite slow. 6 double clicks to start configuring the H2 mode, seems like a million clicks but it is there.


----------



## JA(me)S

kwak said:


> UI took some getting used to as the instructions were obviously for the wrong model *(no strobe on this light).*
> But once i threw the instructions away and started experimenting i found my round it.
> 
> So far VERY impressed



No strobe? That's odd - is this what others have found?

:thinking: - Jas.

edit: sorry uknewbie, you beat me to it!


----------



## kwak

Looks like i've only scratched the surface of my light so far then 

Any one have a flow chart style layout of the UI please?


----------



## JA(me)S

Configuring H2:


The second sub-level of the High can be configured after 6 double clicks.
Double click (starting with the 7th) to cycle and select different brightness levels or strobes.
Short click to turn off the light when finishing configurations.
The selections for the second sub-level of the High are memorized after the light is turned off and through battery changes.

Hope that helps,

- Jas.


----------



## kwak

JA(me)S said:


> Configuring H2:
> 
> 
> 
> The second sub-level of the High can be configured after 6 double clicks.
> Double click (starting with the 7th) to cycle and select different brightness levels or strobes.
> Short click to turn off the light when finishing configurations.
> The selections for the second sub-level of the High are memorized after the light is turned off and through battery changes.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps,
> 
> - Jas.



Thanks Jas, got it :thumbsup:

Any other functions i've missed?

Just tried in the medium and low modes but it just ends up alternating between the high and low version of each mode.


----------



## JA(me)S

kwak said:


> Just tried in the medium and low modes but it just ends up alternating between the high and low version of each mode.


 What you've said is correct, just remember: sub-level selections (except the strobe) for the 3 main levels are memorized after the light is turned off and through battery changes. Strobe cannot be default High.

So once you have it set up to your ideal - 

From off:


Short click turns on the light to High
Double click turns on the light to Medium
Long click (press and hold for about 0.7 seconds) turns on the light to Low.
Or, as others have noted, if you don't want to be blasted by High (briefly) to get to Medium by double clicking from off, you can:


Press and hold to cycle from Low to High, release to set. When press and hold, the light always cycle from Low to High regardless which level you are currently in.
I've always maintained that it takes longer to read the instructions than it does to actually physically do it. Play with the UI - it is one of the most intuitive, easy to use, get-to-any-level-quickly, single handed operated lights on the market...

Have fun!

:thumbsup: - Jas.


----------



## kwak

I take it back then, the instructions were fine.

It was the user in this case :wave:


Had a play about.

*Basic mode,*
High, medium and low all have 2 brightness options.


*Advanced mode*
On high (in advanced operation mode) i have 3 brightness option and 1 strobe.

Medium and low have no advanced operation modes.


Have i missed any other options there?



Cheers
Mark


----------



## JA(me)S

kwak said:


> Had a play about.



That's the key - once you spend just a bit of time, it becomes second nature. I think you've got it all figured out - basically, with a click and a double click, you can get to one of six levels almost instantly.

As an aside; I'm envious of your location. In college I spent 4 years studying ancient Greece (art, philosophy, language, architecture, etc...). In fact my thesis centered on the Acropolis (written from a slave's perspective). Never been there - on the bucket list...

 - Jas.


----------



## uknewbie

Thats about it. H1, M1 and L1 modes are set, you cannot change them. H2 mode can be set to other levels or strobe. M2 and L2 can be one of two different levels each, which you can set. Double click to go between modes 1 and 2 for each. Sounds a lot but really easy once you are used to it.


----------



## JA(me)S

kwak said:


> Have i missed any other options there?


I take that back, there is another option... This exercise has taught _me _something! Playing with my H51w and focusing on this line from ZL's website:



> Advanced Operation and Configuration
> 
> Short click turns on the light to High. Short click again quickly to cycle from High to Medium, *and Low.*


What this means - from off: *a triple click goes to Low.*

I never knew this! More than likely, I'll still always use the "long click" to get to Low - but I learned something new. Thanks Mark!

Maybe everybody else already knew this, and I'm the last to know? If so, please ignore my rambling...

- Jas.


----------



## jhc37013

*


JA(me)S;3672245
I never knew this! More than likely said:





 - Jas.

Click to expand...


 
I knew it was there ever since my first ZL the H501 but I probably only did the triple click once so yes I sometimes forget it's there to because I have always did the long click as well. Now that I think about it I always do the long click and let it ramp if I want to start in either low or medium, for high I just short click of course but I never double click for med. or triple click for low.*


----------



## gerG

Well heck. Mine just developed the auto-turn-on trick (when I brush up against the switch). It started when I was using an ultrasonic cleaner. Maybe it doesn't like the racket either. I took the battery out, held it up to the sun, spun about twice, replaced the battery, and no more auto-on.

Otherwise, this thing is a great tool. I zip tied on a ~2ft elastic band from an old headlamp so that it hangs straight down when I wear it around my neck. Klungy, but very convenient and comfortable when I am working in the lab. Otherwise I can carry it all day in my pocket, neck landyard and all, and not even notice that it is there.

gerG


----------



## jhc37013

gerG does it still do the auto turn on at all and you did what? Held it up to the sun and spun it twice??


----------



## kwak

JA(me)S said:


> That's the key - once you spend just a bit of time, it becomes second nature. I think you've got it all figured out - basically, with a click and a double click, you can get to one of six levels almost instantly.
> 
> As an aside; I'm envious of your location. In college I spent 4 years studying ancient Greece (art, philosophy, language, architecture, etc...). In fact my thesis centered on the Acropolis (written from a slave's perspective). Never been there - on the bucket list...
> 
> - Jas.


 
I think i'm able to find my way around the UI now thanks to you guys :thumbsup:

Yep Greece is a beautiful country, the Greeks are so friendly and of course the Greek women....... :devil:

I'm in Athens so certainly not sampling the best that Greece has to offer, but getting work on the islands and outside the major cities is tough.
So we compromise, live in Athens and take many many day trips.

If you come over you really have to do the Parthenon thing, but to be honest Athens like any major city is a bit of a poop hole, so i'd only advise coming here for a day or 2 at the most.
Once you've done the Parthenon then it's far far better to get out of the city :thumbsup:


----------



## kwak

uknewbie said:


> Thats about it. H1, M1 and L1 modes are set, you cannot change them. H2 mode can be set to other levels or strobe. M2 and L2 can be one of two different levels each, which you can set. Double click to go between modes 1 and 2 for each. Sounds a lot but really easy once you are used to it.


 
Fantastic.

Thanks again guys :thumbsup:


----------



## gerG

jhc37013 said:


> gerG does it still do the auto turn on at all and you did what? Held it up to the sun and spun it twice??



Sorry, I was in a silly sort of mood.

I took the battery out, waited for about a minute, replaced the battery, and the symptom went away. I haven't been able to get it to repeat the errant behavior since.

gerG


----------



## hazna

There's no lanyard attachment for this light? Where am I going to attach my tritium to?


----------



## jhc37013

gerG said:


> Sorry, I was in a silly sort of mood.
> 
> I took the battery out, waited for about a minute, replaced the battery, and the symptom went away. I haven't been able to get it to repeat the errant behavior since.
> 
> gerG



lol ok glad it seems your problem went away, for a minute I thought doing the hokey pokey was the fix for the bad capacitor/switch.


----------



## JA(me)S

hazna said:


> There's no lanyard attachment for this light? Where am I going to attach my tritium to?


I'm not 100% positive, but I think the clip will have a lanyard attachment point.

- Jas.


----------



## juplin

Opened the head of SC600 today. Take several quick pictures to share.
All components that can be disassembled from the head






Close-up of the integrated heat sink of Zebralight
The upper two wires shall be from I/O pin of MCU and ground respectively to two connection points of the electronic switch.





Another Close-up





Two wires to the connection points of the electronic switch





The trace of glues in the threads.




The retaining ring of reflector can be twisted with big force to unscrew. Otherwise, unscrew the retaining ring with strap wrench.


----------



## maxv

Those are great pics juplin, thanks!


----------



## maxv

I ordered this light on the 23rd as a pre-order. Still no shipping date. Just wondering if any one pre-ordered and has not got a date or response? Thanks


----------



## sensee

I don't know what do to... Should I wait for the neutral-version or not? I recently purchased the H31w and this was the turning point for me to prefer neutral in the future. But I want the SC600 so bad that it is really hard to wait.
Besides there ist the loss in Lumen with the neutral-version. 
Can anybody guess how much loss there will be?


----------



## flatline

sensee said:


> I don't know what do to... Should I wait for the neutral-version or not? I recently purchased the H31w and this was the turning point for me to prefer neutral in the future. But I want the SC600 so bad that it is really hard to wait.
> Besides there ist the loss in Lumen with the neutral-version.
> Can anybody guess how much loss there will be?


 
The loss won't be noticeable unless you're comparing the two of them directly against a wall or something. And even then, you might not notice it depending on how your eyes perceive the different tints.

If I can't get a light in a neutral or warm tint, I simply won't buy the light.

--flatline


----------



## jhc37013

sensee said:


> I don't know what do to... Should I wait for the neutral-version or not? I recently purchased the H31w and this was the turning point for me to prefer neutral in the future. But I want the SC600 so bad that it is really hard to wait.
> Besides there ist the loss in Lumen with the neutral-version.
> Can anybody guess how much loss there will be?


 

I'm just guessing the NW version will be ~600lmn, the question on whether you should wait is purely a personal choice but you will have to wait a few months. If you really want one I would say order one asap and if you want you could always sell it on the Marketplace when the NW comes out.


----------



## JA(me)S

juplin said:


> Close-up of the integrated heat sink of Zebralight
> The upper most two wires shall be from the I/O pins of MCU to two outputs of the electronic switch.


 
Thanks juplin for taking the time to post these pics. With the solid head/heatsink and unibody design (all one solid chunk of Alcoa aluminum stock), this should handle the heat quite well - even in such a small form factor. Also, it's nice to see the pcb screwed right into the heatsink. Hard to tell from the pics - what gauge would you estimate the wire to be? I think these may be the first pics of the inner sanctum of _any _ZebraLight - good work!

:thumbsup: - Jas.


----------



## StandardBattery

juplin said:


> Opened the head of SC600 today. Take several quick pictures to share.
> All components that can be disassembled from the head
> <image1>
> 
> Close-up of the integrated heat sink of Zebralight
> The upper most two wires shall be from the I/O pins of MCU to two outputs of the electronic switch.
> <image2>
> 
> Another Close-up
> <image3>
> 
> Two wires to the outputs of the electronic switch
> <image4>
> 
> The trace of glues in the threads.
> <image4>
> 
> The retaining ring of reflector can be twisted with big force to unscrew. Otherwise, unscrew the retaining ring with strap wrench.


 
*Great Pics!!! *Thanks Alot!!


----------



## Foxx510

Can't say I'm in love with the soldering, especially to the screw head. I guess it's normal for this type of light though and is probably adequate for the application.


----------



## juplin

JA(me)S said:


> Hard to tell from the pics - what gauge would you estimate the wire to be?
> - Jas.


Just use a multimeter and a little guess
The left one of two wires soldered to left connection point of the electronic switch is the ground of the circuit that is confirmed by multimeter.
The other end of the right one of two wires soldered to right connection point of the electronic switch must be connected to the I/O pin of MCU to send operation signal (i.e. low level of ground) for ON/OFF and mode selection.


----------



## Biker Bear

maxv said:


> I ordered this light on the 23rd as a pre-order. Still no shipping date. Just wondering if any one pre-ordered and has not got a date or response? Thanks


I ordered mine - knowing it would be a back-order - on June 5th. No news yet.


----------



## jhc37013

Biker Bear said:


> I ordered mine - knowing it would be a back-order - on June 5th. No news yet.



It's worth the wait, really worth the wait. So I've been putting these SC600's through different lighting scenario's and scenery's for a couple weeks and I'm now truly convinced I've found my EDC holy grail. 

I don't say that half cocked I've put a lot of thought in it and compared it to all of my past favorite's (there is more than a few), the SC600 wins out easily hands down. I don't remember who but one of you mentioned how it feels like one piece of strong metal in the hand, that is a good description, a solid piece of metal with knurling and one of the best finishes I have on a light.

The design feels so simple it's perfect, there is one part that can be removed (the tailcap obviously) and that's it, this helps with the solid feel and because of the UI there is no head twisting or anything like that.

For those a little less familiar with Zebralight they all pretty much have the same UI, just hold the switch in and it ramps from low-med-high, once on one of those levels double click twice to access a sub level and that sub level is memorized. If you don't want to ramp it from the off position a single click will start high a double click for medium and triple for low, whether you quick click or ramp the three sub-levels are memorized are if you have chosen to use them. You will see the modes referenced on Zebra's website and here in the forums as H1/H2 (High1/High2), M1/M2, L1/L2- the 2's are your sub-levels.

I really appreciate Zebralight's enthusiasm for anti-roll and tail standing, both are very solid on this one, the finger grooves work good just don't try and force feel for the the grooves but rather go for the switch and let your finger(s) wrap around naturally, for me this means my middle finger rest inside the rear finger groove without any effort and my index finger under the head near the neck, this allows my thumb to rest comfortably on or near the switch.

The output is really something special and I'm still amazed that have a true 750lms OTF in my pocket. I've never owned a light with this high of a output to size ratio, to me this light is the ultimate wow factor no one who is unfamiliar with this light will see the 750lmn coming from this small gadget, most people don't even know what 750lmn looks like from a flashlight perspective (CPF members not included).

Now the problem exist and will probably remain for some time to come and that problem is how or what kind of light will I ever buy next. I'm serious about that, I have a couple light's on my list I ordinarily would have ordered by now but they are much larger and less total output, one throw's a lot better if I put a larger turbo head on it (Scorpion) but the SC600 fits in my pocket. The SC600 is a true utility light, the low is very low and high extremely high and then there is all the outputs in between so it's like carrying around 2 or 3 different light's

I never owned a light with this broad of a range and I've never been more pleased by any other light, I hope the rest of you feel the same way and that goes for you neutral white lovers as well. :nana:


----------



## molon_labe

Zebra should have measured the 2900 cells BEFORE making the light. Seems a big mistake.


----------



## applevision

jhc37013 said:


> It's worth the wait, really worth the wait. So I've been putting these SC600's through different lighting scenario's and scenery's for a couple weeks and I'm now truly convinced I've found my EDC holy grail.
> 
> ...
> The output is really something special and I'm still amazed that have a true 750lms OTF in my pocket. I've never owned a light with this high of a output to size ratio, to me this light is the ultimate wow factor no one who is unfamiliar with this light will see the 750lmn coming from this small gadget, most people don't even know what 750lmn looks like from a flashlight perspective (CPF members not included).
> 
> Now the problem exist and will probably remain for some time to come and that problem is how or what kind of light will I ever buy next. I'm serious about that [...]The SC600 is a true utility light, the low is very low and high extremely high and then there is all the outputs in between so it's like carrying around 2 or 3 different light's
> 
> I never owned a light with this broad of a range and I've never been more pleased by any other light, I hope the rest of you feel the same way and that goes for you neutral white lovers as well. :nana:


 
+1!!! Right on! I'm with you on all counts!


----------



## silverglow

jhc37013 said:


> It's worth the wait, really worth the wait. So I've been putting these SC600's through different lighting scenario's and scenery's for a couple weeks and I'm now truly convinced I've found my EDC holy grail.
> 
> I don't say that half cocked I've put a lot of thought in it and compared it to all of my past favorite's (there is more than a few), the SC600 wins out easily hands down. I don't remember who but one of you mentioned how it feels like one piece of strong metal in the hand, that is a good description, a solid piece of metal with knurling and one of the best finishes I have on a light.
> 
> The design feels so simple it's perfect, there is one part that can be removed (the tailcap obviously) and that's it, this helps with the solid feel and because of the UI there is no head twisting or anything like that.
> 
> For those a little less familiar with Zebralight they all pretty much have the same UI, just hold the switch in and it ramps from low-med-high, once on one of those levels double click twice to access a sub level and that sub level is memorized. If you don't want to ramp it from the off position a single click will start high a double click for medium and triple for low, whether you quick click or ramp the three sub-levels are memorized are if you have chosen to use them. You will see the modes referenced on Zebra's website and here in the forums as H1/H2 (High1/High2), M1/M2, L1/L2- the 2's are your sub-levels.
> 
> I really appreciate Zebralight's enthusiasm for anti-roll and tail standing, both are very solid on this one, the finger grooves work good just don't try and force feel for the the grooves but rather go for the switch and let your finger(s) wrap around naturally, for me this means my middle finger rest inside the rear finger groove without any effort and my index finger under the head near the neck, this allows my thumb to rest comfortably on or near the switch.
> 
> The output is really something special and I'm still amazed that have a true 750lms OTF in my pocket. I've never owned a light with this high of a output to size ratio, to me this light is the ultimate wow factor no one who is unfamiliar with this light will see the 750lmn coming from this small gadget, most people don't even know what 750lmn looks like from a flashlight perspective (CPF members not included).
> 
> Now the problem exist and will probably remain for some time to come and that problem is how or what kind of light will I ever buy next. I'm serious about that, I have a couple light's on my list I ordinarily would have ordered by now but they are much larger and less total output, one throw's a lot better if I put a larger turbo head on it (Scorpion) but the SC600 fits in my pocket. The SC600 is a true utility light, the low is very low and high extremely high and then there is all the outputs in between so it's like carrying around 2 or 3 different light's
> 
> I never owned a light with this broad of a range and I've never been more pleased by any other light, I hope the rest of you feel the same way and that goes for you neutral white lovers as well. :nana:


 
Yes, it's almost the same for me, I'm also very satisfied with this light's built and versatility. And even though I prefer neutral whites, for a cool white mine is still very nice. The only other lights I'm interested in now are the Zebralight Q50 NW (because as an AA light it will be both small and powerful and be able to run on 2x AAs *and* 4x AAs) and the Thrunite Catapult V3 as a dedicated thrower (plus one SC600 NW when it's available).

I agree with molon_labe though: If only Zebralight had made the battery tube a little bigger in diameter, all those protected 18650 problems most likely wouldn't be there at all.


----------



## jhc37013

silverglow said:


> Yes, it's almost the same for me, I'm also very satisfied with this light's built and versatility. And even though I prefer neutral whites, for a cool white mine is still very nice. The only other lights I'm interested in now are the Zebralight Q50 NW (because as an AA light it will be both small and powerful and be able to run on 2x AAs *and* 4x AAs) and the Thrunite Catapult V3 as a dedicated thrower (plus one SC600 NW when it's available).


 

Yes I like the Q50 as well and I'm not a big AA fan but the light seems way to interesting to pass up.


----------



## Outdoorsman5

jhc37013 said:


> I don't think it's a fluke because the the size difference is great enough it seems intentional, so maybe from now on all models with be this size.



This is good news, and I am back on board with wanting one. Still waiting on the clip though, then I'll place the order.


----------



## Zeruel

Outdoorsman5 said:


> This is good news, and I am back on board with wanting one. Still waiting on the clip though, then I'll place the order.


 
Same here. Those grooves are shouting for one, can't believe it's packed without one.


----------



## brightasday

Zeruel said:


> Same here. Those grooves are shouting for one, can't believe it's packed without one.


 
I really like the flashlight, but find I do miss the clip. The flashlight is a bit bulky to sit in the bottom of some pants pockets. 

At one point Zebralight said they would send out the clips to pre-orderers. I hope there isn't any issue with that.


----------



## pjandyho

I am not only waiting for the clip, I am waiting for a neutral white version and it will be PayPal send.


----------



## jhc37013

pjandyho said:


> I am not only waiting for the clip, I am waiting for a neutral white version and it will be PayPal send.



The neutral version should still be 600lmn+ and it will look very nice in this wall of light flashlight, I think I will get one as well.


----------



## romteb

moshow9 said:


> My 2nd attempt at outdoor beamshots. Manual, 400 ISO, long shutter exposure set to 1 sec (if I did it correctly). Distance to shed is ~50 ft. All lights on highest settings.



Thanks for the beamshots Moshow9.

Data from the pictures tells the exposure varies from shot to shot, thus one should not use these beamshot for comparing the relative brightness of the flashlights involved but rahter their beam profile.


----------



## CarpentryHero

I'm waiting for the postal strike here to end  
Then I'll be ordering one. Canada Poste please get back to work, your affecting my quality of life (~_~)


----------



## jhc37013

CarpentryHero said:


> I'm waiting for the postal strike here to end
> Then I'll be ordering one. Canada Poste please get back to work, your affecting my quality of life (~_~)



Oh wow I didn't know that bummer, is their no other delivery services available?


----------



## CarpentryHero

None that are cheep like Canada Poste. I'm stuck using UPS, and FedEx. Adds quite abit to the price, so I'll wait. :sigh:


----------



## jhc37013

It looks like the dealers may be getting these now, I see over at Going Gear it says there are units in stock. I'm not showing favoritism that is just the only dealer I see that apparently has them, so if you have been waiting for one that may be your chance.


----------



## picrthis

I wonder then if those are from a different batch and don't have the QA/QC issues of the first batch ie; switch problem, 2900 batteries not fitting and junk in the reflector and scuff marks??


----------



## Black Frog

picrthis said:


> I wonder then if those are from a different batch and don't have the QA/QC issues of the first batch ie; switch problem, 2900 batteries not fitting and junk in the reflector and scuff marks??


 
Just a note that I was one of the *very early* deliveries of this light, I have no switch issues, my 2900's fit fine, reflector is perfect, and not a mark on it.


----------



## AN/MPQ-53

Black Frog said:


> Just a note that I was one of the *very early* deliveries of this light, I have no switch issues, my 2900's fit fine, reflector is perfect, and not a mark on it.




+1
Early delivery.....No problems of any kind.


----------



## tre

Black Frog said:


> Just a note that I was one of the *very early* deliveries of this light, I have no switch issues, my 2900's fit fine, reflector is perfect, and not a mark on it.


 
+2
I had one of the very first lights and have no issues of any sort. Perfect condition, no switch issues, 2900 cells fit. This is an excellent light. I can't wait until Zebralight send the clip - that and a neutral emitter will make this light perfect.

I've used it every day since I got it.


----------



## flatline

tre said:


> +2
> I had one of the very first lights and have no issues of any sort. Perfect condition, no switch issues, 2900 cells fit. This is an excellent light. I can't wait until Zebralight send the clip - that and a neutral emitter will make this light perfect.
> 
> I've used it every day since I got it.



So it's starting to sound like there were different batches built to slightly but noticeably different specifications.

--flatline


----------



## mrlysle

Well, thanks to all of my fellow CPF'ers, (who just CAN'T shut up about the SC600,) LOL, I ordered mine from GoingGear a little while ago, and already got my shipping confirmation and tracking info! I was REALLY going to wait until the 600w was released but damn it! I just had to have one of these babies! LOL I'm still gonna get a warm when they're out though. I love my SC60w, and I know this 600w will rock! Anyway, I hope there's no issues when it gets here. I'll post my thoughts and feelings like everyone else here who has got one. Hopefully I'll have it in hand Monday!!!!! I was hoping one of the mods would have mercy on me and my PayPal account and would have closed this thread a long time ago like mature, responsible adults, but Noooo! Now I've ordered, and now I'm happy! :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## HummerGuyInFL

jhc37013 said:


> It looks like the dealers may be getting these now, I see over at Going Gear it says there are units in stock. I'm not showing favoritism that is just the only dealer I see that apparently has them, so if you have been waiting for one that may be your chance.


 
WTH, that seems wrong considering some of us pre-ordered a month ago and have still not heard anything...


----------



## GeoBruin

This same thing happened when the SC51w came out. A bunch of people pre ordered it and those who got them from going gear ended up receiving theirs first. You have to think that ZL is going to prioritize a big re seller like GG with their first batch. Not that I don't feel bad for you (trust me I was a victim last time).


----------



## Lighteous

Mrlysle is correct. Going Gear has 20 units in stock. They had 21 a minute ago...


----------



## tre

GeoBruin said:


> This same thing happened when the SC51w came out. A bunch of people pre ordered it and those who got them from going gear ended up receiving theirs first. You have to think that ZL is going to prioritize a big re seller like GG with their first batch. Not that I don't feel bad for you (trust me I was a victim last time).


 
That and the fact that I can return it to them if I get a dud is the reason I always buy from Goinggear or IlluminationGear (with this one time the exception and I will not do it again). In addition to that, they are cheaper with CPF dicount.


----------



## matthewjekerr

CarpentryHero said:


> I'm waiting for the postal strike here to end
> Then I'll be ordering one. Canada Poste please get back to work, your affecting my quality of life (~_~)


 
I pre ordered on May 24.... I am still waiting because of the strike! Tracking shows that the light has been in Vancouver customs since June 8...........


----------



## Lighteous

Lighteous said:


> Mrlysle is correct. Going Gear has 20 units in stock. They had 21 a minute ago...



Less than an hour after Mrlysle made it known that Going Gear has SC600's in stock, I too have shipping confirmation!


----------



## picrthis

Black Frog said:


> Just a note that I was one of the *very early* deliveries of this light, I have no switch issues, my 2900's fit fine, reflector is perfect, and not a mark on it.


When you say 2900's is that for unprotected 2900 cells, such as the panasonic cell or a protected cell such as a Redilast 2900?
Cause on goinggears page they show its been tested with the 2900 unproteced cell with a max length of 67mm; yet a change was posted by ZL saying they increased the length of the tube now to allow for the longer cells, the Redilast 2900 is 68+ mm;
No idea what ones goinggear has stocked.


----------



## Black Frog

I have AW 2900's that I bought from Lighthound just last month. The bags each battery was packed in had a sticker with the stock info and also said "New Version".

They ones I have fit perfect in my SC600 as-is, no removing labels or modifying anything. Just slide 'em in and kill the dark....

Edit: Just looking at Lighthound's page for the AW 2900's. They indicate dimensions :18.52 X 68.16mm ( +/- 0.3mm )


----------



## BWX

Does anyone know of a beamshot comparing this to a TK45? They seem to be similar beam profiles and output. Plus I have a TK45 and it would give me a much better idea of how bright it is comparatively.


----------



## henry1960

Black Frog said:


> I have AW 2900's that I bought from Lighthound just last month. The bags each battery was packed in had a sticker with the stock info and also said "New Version".
> 
> They ones I have fit perfect in my SC600 as-is, no removing labels or modifying anything. Just slide 'em in and kill the dark....
> 
> Edit: Just looking at Lighthound's page for the AW 2900's. They indicate dimensions :18.52 X 68.16mm ( +/- 0.3mm )



So your saying AW 2900 will fit and run in the SC600???


----------



## StandardBattery

henry1960 said:


> So your saying AW 2900 will fit and run in the SC600???


 
If you're lucky.


----------



## HummerGuyInFL

GeoBruin said:


> This same thing happened when the SC51w came out. A bunch of people pre ordered it and those who got them from going gear ended up receiving theirs first. You have to think that ZL is going to prioritize a big re seller like GG with their first batch. Not that I don't feel bad for you (trust me I was a victim last time).


 
Lesson learned I suppose... Still think it's crap especially since we prepaid but I canceled my order with Zebralight and ordered from goinggear.com; even saved $5.


----------



## jhc37013

I don't think we can continue to discuss the business side of things in this forum without getting a warning from the mods but I will say I don't like to see anyone without there light but Going Gear put there pre-order in like anyone else, I guess it was just there time. 

The anticipation is a killer but stick it out a little longer your time is coming and it will be oh so satisfying.


----------



## ahproh

Just got my order notice! I hope it means that it's shipped out to. Ordered since June 1st. I have the new version AW2900. I'll report back to see if it fits. :naughty:


----------



## Black Frog

henry1960 said:


> So your saying AW 2900 will fit and run in the SC600???



I am saying that in my SC600, my newly acquired AW2900's fit fine and work perfect.


----------



## mrlysle

Lighteous said:


> Less than an hour after Mrlysle made it known that Going Gear has SC600's in stock, I too have shipping confirmation!



Awesome! Grats! I can't wait to get this one. It was one of my "most wanted" lights this year. Let us know what you think when you get it!


----------



## Biker Bear

ahproh said:


> Just got my order notice!


This prompted me to check and - YEP! - shipping notice! Won't be long now before I find out if my new Redilast 2900's fit....


----------



## leon2245

picrthis said:


> When you say 2900's is that for unprotected 2900 cells, such as the *panasonic cell* or a protected cell such as a Redilast 2900?
> Cause on goinggears page they show its been tested with the 2900 unproteced cell with a max length of 67mm; yet a change was posted by ZL saying they increased the length of the tube now to allow for the longer cells, the Redilast 2900 is 68+ mm;
> No idea what ones goinggear has stocked.


 
Hope this isn't too off topic, but weird batteries are my only roadblock here: when you guys talk about panasonic batteries, those aren't a factory product correct? I mean, you don't get them as they come from Panasonic, but they are generally some kind of home made battery you buy from a guy, on the internet?


----------



## MatNeh

jhc37013 said:


> It looks like the dealers may be getting these now, I see over at Going Gear it says there are units in stock. I'm not showing favoritism that is just the only dealer I see that apparently has them, so if you have been waiting for one that may be your chance.


 Thanks for the tip, ordered mine also!


----------



## jhc37013

MatNeh said:


> Thanks for the tip, ordered mine also!



No problem, when I first noticed them they where in the mid 20's in stock, that was ~3am last night so I'm sure they where up all all day. Now it's single digits in stock, pretty impressive.


----------



## pblanch

I just picked up my SC600 today.

AW2900 from AW marketplace fits without taking stickers off or forcing. Slides in smooth as silk.

No switch issues (so far will up date in a couple of days).

It really blew me away how small this is and the output in day time is astonishing for something so small. I knew the dimensions before but when you have it in your hand, you think, hows this gonna produce so much light?


----------



## jhc37013

leon2245 said:


> Hope this isn't too off topic, but weird batteries are my only roadblock here: when you guys talk about panasonic batteries, those aren't a factory product correct? I mean, you don't get them as they come from Panasonic, but they are generally some kind of home made battery you buy from a guy, on the internet?



The Panasonic cell in question by itself is a 2900mah unprotected cell from Panasonic straight from Panasonic, certain brands like AW and Redilast take that cell and add a protection circuit to protect from under and over discharge.


----------



## leon2245

jhc37013 said:


> The Panasonic cell in question by itself is a 2900mah unprotected cell from Panasonic straight from Panasonic, certain brands like AW and Redilast take that cell and add a protection circuit to protect from under and over discharge.


 

Thanks for the info! so the modified ones are actually safer than those coming directly from Panasonic. will Z.L. themselves not recommend or approve anything specific, the safest _stock factory_ battery setup for their own light? Wish something like this came all together, but i understand that aspect is part of the fun for you guys.


----------



## AZLight

Ordered 6/17 and got the shipping confirmation from Zebralight yesterday. Question now is what am I going to do with my SC60?


----------



## Black Frog

henry1960 said:


> So your saying AW 2900 will fit and run in the SC600???


 
....and just to show that in my light they work peachy:


----------



## Lighteous

mrlysle said:


> Awesome! Grats! I can't wait to get this one. It was one of my "most wanted" lights this year. Let us know what you think when you get it!



Thanks! Congrats to you too. This will blunt the anxiety of the ongoing and prolonged wait for my HDS Rotary. I see that the SC600's are flying off the shelves at Going Gear. I'm very happy that you let us know of Going Gear's stock. I look forward to your comments too.


----------



## fnj

Looks like I just got the 9th to last one at you know where. As you can see I am going forward despite my reservations. Hard sell I guess.


----------



## fnj

leon2245 said:


> Thanks for the info! so the modified ones are actually safer than those coming directly from Panasonic. will Z.L. themselves not recommend or approve anything specific, the safest _stock factory_ battery setup for their own light? Wish something like this came all together, but i understand that aspect is part of the fun for you guys.


 
Panasonic does not sell this battery directly at retail. That is the only reason you have to go through ebay or hkequipment or other intermediary to get them. These are not modified in any way. Others which have been mentioned as modified are a different story. I suppose you could make a case that these latter protected cells are safer on general principle; specifically in charging. The Zebralight has its own low voltage protection cutoff, so there is no real added safety factor with the protected cells in this specific application, other than a last ditch safety factor if charged in defective or out of spec chargers. I am inclined to believe that the unmodified Panasonics are quite safe when limited to use in the Pila charger and the Zebralight.


----------



## henry1960

pblanch said:


> I just picked up my SC600 today.
> 
> AW2900 from AW marketplace fits without taking stickers off or forcing. Slides in smooth as silk.
> 
> No switch issues (so far will up date in a couple of days).
> 
> It really blew me away how small this is and the output in day time is astonishing for something so small. I knew the dimensions before but when you have it in your hand, you think, hows this gonna produce so much light?



Thanks Pblanch for the update!!


----------



## JA(me)S

Biker Bear said:


> This prompted me to check and - YEP! - shipping notice! Won't be long now before I find out if my new Redilast 2900's fit....


Congrats Biker Bear! Did you ever find a sheath or holster (can't remember which) for your SC600?

- Jas.


----------



## kwak

Black Frog said:


> ....and just to show that in my light they work peachy:


 

Odd that, as my AW 2600mAh cell won't fit.

Maybe there are a vast difference in tolerances in effect here.
Sure enough cells do tend to swell if used hard, but my AW's are brand new.

Where was your SC600 sent from, the US or HK?


----------



## Biker Bear

JA(me)S said:


> Congrats Biker Bear! Did you ever find a sheath or holster (can't remember which) for your SC600?


I haven't bought a holster yet, but unless I discover something better, I'm planning to go with the model from Nite Ize that was suggested. Aside from the fact it has a wide size tolerance, the fact that it can hold the light at various angles to the belt seems like it might be useful - the only things I've ever carried on my belt to date are my cell phone and a significantly smaller flashlight (Fenix P2D, now Quark 123).

Fingers crossed that my cells fit and my 4Sevens charger turns up soon if they do.... *grin*


----------



## Black Frog

kwak said:


> Where was your SC600 sent from, the US or HK?


 
....I have no idea. Didn't pay attention to that.


----------



## Black Frog

edit, double post.


----------



## JA(me)S

FYI: The SC600 is back "In Stock" on ZL's website.

- Jas.


----------



## jhc37013

JA(me)S said:


> FYI: The SC600 is back "In Stock" on ZL's website.
> 
> - Jas.



Thanks I may have to grab another for my wife, that's my story anyway.


----------



## JA(me)S

jhc37013 said:


> ...So I've been putting these SC600's through different lighting scenario's and scenery's for a couple weeks and I'm now truly convinced I've found my EDC holy grail.
> 
> I don't say that half cocked I've put a lot of thought in it and compared it to all of my past favorite's (there is more than a few), the SC600 wins out easily hands down...
> 
> *Now the problem exist and will probably remain for some time to come and that problem is how or what kind of light will I ever buy next.*
> 
> I never owned a light with this broad of a range and I've never been more pleased by any other light, I hope the rest of you feel the same way and that goes for you neutral white lovers as well. :nana:





jhc37013 said:


> ...I may have to grab another for my wife, that's my story anyway.



This is certainly high praise from somebody with your stable of lights and flashlight acumen.

I guess you've answered your own question! And quickly I might add...

:thumbsup: - Jas


----------



## jhc37013

JA(me)S said:


> This is certainly high praise from somebody with your stable of lights and flashlight acumen.
> 
> I guess you've answered your own question! And quickly I might add...
> 
> :thumbsup: - Jas



LOL thanks for pointing that out I guess I did answer my own question, I just got a little excited I will probably wait for the neutral before buying another. I thought maybe we could have co-horsed you into buying one now instead of waiting for the neutral, how bout it.


----------



## JA(me)S

jhc37013 said:


> I thought maybe we could have co-horsed you into buying one now instead of waiting for the neutral, how bout it.


I've got my eye on other things: can you picture the equivalent of the SC600 on your forehead? Enter the H600 - and it even comes in neutral too!

...and I need the H502w, the SC80, the Q50, and the T5, and that's _all _I need... and this ashtray. (Steve Martin, The Jerk)

 - Jas.


----------



## pblanch

Oh you've gotta be kidding me.

I do like the L shaped H51 light, they feel good holding them. Hopefully the reflector will be about the same. I got good throw on my SC600 and would be happy with the same.


----------



## juplin

Measure the parasitic current of my SC600 reading 0.065mA (65μA）.
This parasitic drain is equivalent to around 5 years that is close to the 6 years in the spec.


----------



## jhc37013

juplin said:


> Measure the parasitic current of my SC600 reading 0.065mA (65μA）.
> This parasitic drain is equivalent to around 5 years that is close to the 6 years in the spec.



Good job and you get extra credit for doing the test AND holding a camera.


----------



## juplin

jhc37013 said:


> Good job and you get extra credit for doing the test AND holding a camera.


I must admit it needs some practices:naughty:


----------



## Outdoorsman5

JA(me)S said:


> ...and I need the H502w, the SC80, the Q50, and the T5, and that's _all _I need... and this ashtray. (Steve Martin, The Jerk)
> 
> - Jas.



That's awesome.........and should be your signature line JA(me)s! Except you need to change it to "thermos." He ended up with a thermos...remember?


----------



## hazna

Can anyone test to see if the discharge protection works properly on the lower modes?


----------



## tehownt

FYI, they're back in stock at zebralight.com


----------



## maxv

JA(me)S said:


> I've got my eye on other things: can you picture the equivalent of the SC600 on your forehead? Enter the H600 - and it even comes in neutral too!
> 
> ...and I need the H502w, the SC80, the Q50, and the T5, and that's _all _I need..." and this ashtray. (Steve Martin, The Jerk)"
> 
> And what was his "dog" named and what was his "special purpose"?
> 
> - Jas.


----------



## JA(me)S

Outdoorsman5 said:


> That's awesome.........and should be your signature line JA(me)s! Except you need to change it to "thermos." He ended up with a thermos...remember?


That's a great idea! My current sig line referencing "Back to the Future" was getting (ahem)...old.

- Jas.


----------



## fnj

hazna said:


> Can anyone test to see if the discharge protection works properly on the lower modes?


 
No thanks  I don't have any doubt it will "work" as advertised - it will cut off all but the parasitic drain at the specified voltage point. However, that point is so low for a cell with an EXTREMELY low current being pulled out of it, that I wouldn't want to subject my cells to that torment. Maybe if somebody has a junk cell that is not much good, they would be so kind ...


----------



## StandardBattery

I was watching GG since they lists them with an availability date, but in the end there was just too much other stuff I was buying so I decided that I'd wait for the neutral to buy a second because I want to have the best chance of a perfect battery tube for 2900s and to have any other small issues taken care of. I'm likely to buy 2 of the neutral lights, and it looks like they might arrive at the same time as the H502w so August/September may be expensive.

It's great a lot more people are going to see this amazing light.


----------



## darkpeak

Just received my SC600 today 24/06/11 after receiving the shipping notice email on 15/06/11. The light was ordered directly from Zebralight and so took 9 days in total to get from China to the UK.

First impressions are that the light appears to be brighter than a Solarforce L2 that I have which is fitted with a 5 mode Kaidomain XML drop in, though as it is still daylight I will have to wait until later to see the lights full potential. 

 As my only other Zebralight is a twisty headlamp I am having to learn the user interface and so I’m trying to get to grips with short clicks and long clicks which occasionally means I’m not selecting the desired level but this is slowly getting better the more I practice. 

With regards to the cells that fit I can report that the two AW 18650 2900 mAh and the two Solarforce white wrapped 18650 2400 mAh cells I have fit but an Ultrafire grey wrapped 2400 mAh 18650 will not fit as it snags at various places in the body and so I would not be happy forcing it further.

Fit and finish on the light is excellent and I’m sure that I’m going to be very happy with its excellent output in such a small and compact package. 

The thing that it really amazes me with the current crop of lights is how is how far they have progressed in a comparatively short space of time. Lights used to have poor quality beams with short runtimes for the output produced but now they tend to have have bright quality beams with very good run times for the amount of light generated, truly a great time to be a flashaholic.


----------



## leon2245

Does there exist a store at which i can purchase the sc600, along with its appropriate batteries & charger (one-stop-shopping style)? If this violates any rules regarding speaking of etailers, please ignore. Thanks, J.L.R.


----------



## picrthis

That would depend on were you live, if you live in or around Smyrna, GA you could drive over to GoingGear and you'll find the SC600 in the store for sale along with batteries etc......NO I don't live near there myself, I just know they have a complete store as posted on their web site that says so


----------



## Outdoorsman5

Leon could have meant, is there a single store where he could order everything from instead of shopping all over the place.
So, he could order everything from goinggear.com, and have it shipped from one store instead of multiple stores. Goinggear has the sc600, the AW 2900 Li-ion, and a trustfire charger. Is that what you meant leon?


----------



## picrthis

If that is the case then, almost any online site carrying the SC600 will be able to sell him the batteries and charger too. :shrug:


----------



## leon2245

*next time just enable the use of cr123a's!*



Outdoorsman5 said:


> Leon could have meant, is there a single store where he could order everything from instead of shopping all over the place.
> So, he could order everything from goinggear.com, and have it shipped from one store instead of multiple stores. Goinggear has the sc600, the AW 2900 Li-ion, and a trustfire charger. Is that what you meant leon?


Yes, & thank you for the recommendations. It's not as much for convenience, or to save on shipping, but so that there'd be no confusion as to which batteries I was using in their light if it ever came up. Since zebralight doesn't sell batteries on their website, the dealer at least would have to stock & approve of whatever batteries I'd be using in the light he's selling me, with one like this anyway.

:thanks:





picrthis said:


> If that is the case then, almost any online site carrying the SC600 will be able to sell him the batteries and charger too. :shrug:


_Almost!_


----------



## jhc37013

*Re: next time just enable the use of cr123a's!*



leon2245 said:


> Yes, & thank you for the recommendations. It's not as much for convenience, or to save on shipping, but so that there'd be no confusion as to which batteries I was using in their light if it ever came up. Since zebralight doesn't sell batteries on their website, the dealer at least would have to stock & approve of whatever batteries I'd be using in the light he's selling me, with one like this anyway.



So you are worried that using a certain battery will void your warranty is that right? The only way I could see that is if the battery explodes in your light and if your using a good battery like all the ones mentioned in this thread (AW, Redilast, Panasonic, Eagletac) then I seriously doubt that will ever happen if you use them safely. 

Zebralight will take care of you if you have any problems not due to serious recklessness of neglect, order with confidence and if you want there are places that sell the great Pila charger and AW battery. I don't use it anymore but I always had good results with the Ultrafire 139 charger as well, when the charge light turned green I always pulled the batterys out and it served me well.


----------



## leon2245

*Re: next time just enable the use of cr123a's!*



> AW R18650 2900mah Battery
> 
> The following flashlights will accept the 2900mah AW18650 battery:
> 
> 
> Eagletac M2
> Fenix TK11
> Fenix TK12
> Fenix TA21
> Tiablo ACE (and ACE-G)
> Tiablo A10
> Olight M20
> Olight M21
> Olight M30
> Microfire Terminator II


^likely they just haven't updated that list yet, because they do sell the sc600 too. Anyway thanks for the vote of confidence jhc. If I can get past the battery type, I'd definitely take this over their upcoming 4aa cuboid. But that's probably what the less battery savvy among us should be going for anyway. Aside from mixing full with depleted lithium primaries, I'm not sure how NOT to use those safely. 



> ...when the charge light turned green I always pulled the batterys out and it served me well.


So definitely not to be left charging unattended.


----------



## jhc37013

*Re: next time just enable the use of cr123a's!*



leon2245 said:


> ^ If I can get past the battery type, I'd definitely take this over their upcoming 4aa cuboid. But that's probably what the less battery savvy among us should be going for anyway. Aside from mixing full with depleted lithium primaries, I'm not sure how NOT to use those safely.
> 
> 
> So definitely not to be left charging unattended.



Your right it really is difficult to mess up a single cell 18650 because of the battery, you just don't want to discharge the battery to less than 2.7v that's why the light has the low discharge protection and protected battery's have this as well.

In all honesty I think the members who prefer AA's and the up coming Q50 feel like AA is a good choice because they can find the battery's anywhere and feel comfortable with that, I think for the most part it has less to do about NiMH vs. Li-Ion safety because the same safety rules apply to NimH. 

Personally I've had more little scary moments with NiMh than I have with Li-Ion.


----------



## pblanch

*Re: next time just enable the use of cr123a's!*

Had a BIG play with theSC600 with AW2900 last night. The light is brilliant and had such a good time that I let it get to the the point of the auto protection kicking in,not deliberate at 500lm. Went straight into a charger and got to 3.5V before having to call it quits and get back into bed (I was charging at 1/2 hour increments and falling asleep) Got up this AM and went straight to the charger 6 hours later fully charged.

Brand new battery. Did I do any damage? Opinions??

AW2900 at 4.16V after charging in a WF139.


----------



## RedForest UK

*Re: next time just enable the use of cr123a's!*

No, no damage will have been done. The newer Panasonic cells e.g. 2900s and 3100s can be discharged safely down to 2.5v so they should be fine.


----------



## jhc37013

*Re: next time just enable the use of cr123a's!*



pblanch said:


> Had a BIG play with theSC600 with AW2900 last night. The light is brilliant and had such a good time that I let it get to the the point of the auto protection kicking in,not deliberate at 500lm. Went straight into a charger and got to 3.5V before having to call it quits and get back into bed (I was charging at 1/2 hour increments and falling asleep) Got up this AM and went straight to the charger 6 hours later fully charged.
> 
> Brand new battery. Did I do any damage? Opinions??
> 
> AW2900 at 4.16V after charging in a WF139.


 

IIRC your using AW 2900mah so it was either the battery or light to cut in ~2.7v under load then it bounced back when you charged it, 4.16 sounds perfect so it sounds like everything worked as it should. I worry about leaving the battery in the wf139 because I've read it can over charge so I would never go to sleep leaving it unattended.


----------



## pblanch

*Re: next time just enable the use of cr123a's!*

Ahh sorry.

I discharged down to safety cut off then recharged to 3.6V. Then went to bed. 

Woke up this AM then recharged to 4.16V.


----------



## RedForest UK

*Re: next time just enable the use of cr123a's!*

It was the light that cut in, the PCM on the AW 2900 is a 2.5v cut-off and they are safe to discharge to that voltage. The great thing about the use of those cells with the SC600 is that it cuts off at a low enough voltage to get almost all the juice out of them but also significantly before you get to the max discharge voltage, so you should always be ok with them.


----------



## jhc37013

*Re: next time just enable the use of cr123a's!*



pblanch said:


> Ahh sorry.
> 
> I discharged down to safety cut off then recharged to 3.6V. Then went to bed.
> 
> Woke up this AM then recharged to 4.16V.



When I get new battery's from Redilast they are sent to me ~3.62v and I think ~3.8v (40% capacity) is the the ideal voltage to store them at according to the Li-Ion maintenance print off page that TacticalHID's (Redilast) sends with the battery's.

Is this your first 18650 light, it sounds like your having a good time with it? If so you came around at the right time what a light, if I could have had it 1 year ago I could have saved some good money searching for what is to me my ideal light.


----------



## pblanch

*Re: next time just enable the use of cr123a's!*

yes 1st 18650 light. I am very happy with it but very nervous about the new chemistry but see the befits over 123's. 

Am glad that I am trying something new and have read all that I can read off the forum. Just trying to get some the experience that many of this forum have had for years..

Many thanks for all help given, I am very impressed than so many on this forum are there to answer such questions. 

I am so in love with this light.


----------



## StandardBattery

*Re: next time just enable the use of cr123a's!*

Just to add a note; a the nice thing about Lithium Ion is you don't have to worry about the discharge level before charging it. It was 100% fine to charge to 3.5V and then continue the charge later to full capacity.


----------



## DM51

leon2245... it is quite a nuisance to other members if you change the title in your post. It doesn't change the thread title in the index, but anyone who uses the quick reply option after you will by default use the title you used. The last 10 posts in this thread have carried the incorrect title because of what you did.

Please would members note that it is not good practice to make a habit of this; and please would the next poster use the correct (original) title.


----------



## fnj

Wow, you-know-who sure delivers fast ... should have had those batteries charged but it won't take me long ...


----------



## JA(me)S

Congrats fnj!

I know you put a lot of thought into this purchase - "hard sell" and all. It is because of this, I am particularly interested in your thoughts on this light - and am hopeful it lives up to your expectations.

Keep us posted... and have fun with your new acquisition!

- Jas.


----------



## topbloke72

Does anyone have a holster, preferably leather, which fits this flashlight? I am loving the look of this light, the only thing thats putting my off is that there's no way to carry it on a belt.


----------



## lightsandknives

Well, I held off as long as I could. I just ordered an SC600 and AW R18650 2900 from GG. Can't wait to get it and give it a run in the dark. This will be my first 18650 light. I was a little surprised at the price of the battery! My 18500s that I use in my Malkoff Hound Dog & MD3 body are 1500 mah, so I guess it stands to reason that a battery with 2900 would probably be about twice the price!

Most of the time, I prefer floody lights so I think this will be a winner.


----------



## js82

Is anybody doing a full review of this? Selfbuilt maybe?


----------



## picrthis

@ lightsandknives

Oh my goosh I just took a look at how much GG's charges for the AW 2900, that has to be the highest price I have ever seen. Next time around try searching on cpfmarketplace, you can get a much better "deal" than that....I was really shocked when I seen the sticker price on them.


----------



## lightsandknives

picrthis said:


> @ lightsandknives
> 
> Oh my goosh I just took a look at how much GG's charges for the AW 2900, that has to be the highest price I have ever seen. Next time around try searching on cpfmarketplace, you can get a much better "deal" than that....I was really shocked when I seen the sticker price on them.



Yeah, I too was shocked. I found it a little cheaper, but since I was already ordering, was getting a 10% CPF discount on it, and free shipping, I just bit the bullet and bought one. 

But, I just looked at another very popular site here, actually 2, and it's the same price. That just seems to be the retail for the best 18650 out there!


----------



## fnj

JA(me)S said:


> Congrats fnj!
> 
> I know you put a lot of thought into this purchase - "hard sell" and all. It is because of this, I am particularly interested in your thoughts on this light - and am hopeful it lives up to your expectations.
> 
> Keep us posted... and have fun with your new acquisition!
> 
> - Jas.



My thoughts won't be too profound.
1) I was so psyched that 750 lumens would be like an antiaircraft searchlight. It's not. It's just incrementally brighter than a now-common 200 lumen light. But it sure ain't bad.
2) But it WILL light up an entire room handily when tailstanding. You really don't need room lights any more unless you're going to stay there a while.
3) It is VERY floody; certainly when compared to an HDS 170 clicky with the Golden Dragon, but even compared to, say, a Quark Mini.
4) The beam has a pronounced lemony fringe, so much so that it doesn't seem to be cool white; at least not when compared with, say, a Quark Mini. On balance it's a very nice tint indeed.
5) The button is so fantastically hard to operate (especially double click) as to be a pain. Right now, given I have no intention of EVER carrying this light in my pocket, I would give anything for the luxurious old style button. Zebralight would DEFINITELY make one more sale if they offered it as an option.
6) Five minutes on high, free standing, does not produce what I would call a scary amount of heat.
7) The Panasonic batteries definitely do get warm in the Pila charger. Enough to cause me some concern.


----------



## flatline

fnj said:


> 7) The Panasonic batteries definitely do get warm in the Pila charger. Enough to cause me some concern.


 
Whoa! A healthy li-ion cell should not get noticeably warm when charging. Is this a new cell?

--flatline


----------



## fnj

flatline said:


> Whoa! A healthy li-ion cell should not get noticeably warm when charging. Is this a new cell?
> 
> --flatline


 
It is. It arrived from shipping at around 3.6 volts. Sorry I can't tell you exactly how warm it was during charging. Obviously well above room temperature, I would say body temperature or somewhat more, but nowhere near enough to be uncomfortable to touch continuously. I monitored it closely to make sure it didn't get warmer.

A number of guys have reported this, so I wanted to chime in. We'll see if it's related to being brand new.


----------



## Biker Bear

My SC600 arrived yesterday - but I only just discovered it. (My apartment building has very small mailboxes; I'm used to getting a knock at the door when something other than a magazine or letter arrives - but the box the light ships in was just small enough to be left in my mailbox.)

Gorgeous on the outside and OMG BRIGHT on maximum output. Perhaps as this is my first ZebraLight, I don't have a problem with the switch the way some who are used to earlier models have said. Though the UI will take a bit of getting used to, I can see why people love it. 

The down side is that of the three Redilast 2900s I bought - one absolutely will NOT go in, with the other two quite a snug fit and have already gotten some scratches on their black plastic jackets from a few insertion/removal cycles. Admittedly I am mildly disappointed, but I at least have a couple cells that work - and while this is my first foray into 18650 lights, I have no doubt this will not be my last and I'll eventually have a light that can use these cells easily. I'll continue to watch this thread to see if a consensus develops around what the highest capacity cell is that works without question in this light. I expected my first light in this category to be a learning experience....

At risk of picking nits - the inside bore of my light is less than perfect; I can feel a ridge roughly half-way down the tube (I wonder if that's related to the cell fit issue), and looking in with a light there seem to be patches that are un-anodized. Is that something to be concerned over?


----------



## molon_labe

Love the light.

Its small, bright, the Ui is nice, the low is very low, it has memory in every mode and the switch is fine by me. I have zero complaints about it. Its my new favorite light that I will carry as an EDC. My new AW 2900 slides right in with no hitting or rubbing. Im sticking with AW they have never let me down so far. Forget the readystuck batteries.

Some people are just too dang picky and fussy. Compare this light to a 10 year old mag light if you want to complain.


----------



## Wildlands

Just got my SC600 yesterday. This thing is a gorgeous light. It does not have the throw that some of the sst-50 has, but the light is huge and the color is excellent. The case on this is pretty small, no room to really modify it to add a trit, but I will end up adding an epoxy glow ring at some point to it. A little ultra blue glow around the LED is it for now.


----------



## carl

We've seen others put glow substances around their LEDs but won't any such substance around an ultra-hot LED degrade due to the heat? Also, that light has 2 clip grooves - perfect for putting a clip in one and glow tape in the other.


----------



## Wildlands

I've heard the melting point of the strontium aluminate silicate (glow powder) is anywhere from 1800c to 2500c, which is pretty high. The powder can actually be used in glass blowing, though I think you need to match the expansion coefficients. If the powder crystals melt or break, they lose their glow. They can be crushed pretty easily with metal or destroyed with sanding, but melting them is tough.

The adhesive holding the particles is from Glow Inc, and most likely would be the first thing to degrade. It's something like nail polish. I've done this mod to a few flashlights, and it is around the LED between the reflector and the emitter, and never had issues in some long running lights. Worst case scenario, I clean it up and put some glow powder in silicone and give it another go.


----------



## carl

thanks for the info.


----------



## mrlysle

Got my SC600 today. Wooooot!!! This thing is REALLY nice! My 4th Zebralight, and I'm absolutely thrilled with this one! Love the new switch!!!!! FWIW, I was worried about cell issues, like has been discussed here a bunch, but I'm happy to report all of my AW 2900's drop right in and work. No friction fit, no shoving them even a little, no shaking to get them out. Just as if this little light was made for AW 2900's. I know some of you folks have problems, and it stinks. I'm only reporting how mine is. Maybe ZL is beefing up quality control, or manufacturing tolerances, or whatever is preventing some people from using certain cells in their lights. George, if you're reading this, the SC600 is a HOME RUN in my book. When the SC600w comes out, I'll definitely be getting one! I love my SC60w, but this SC600 is just incredible! :devil:


----------



## Philonous

I am really starting to want this light - seriously considering it for my next purchase. I know ZL will eventually be selling it with a clip, but I can't find any info on when. Does anybody know if there's a date for the clip release?


----------



## JA(me)S

Philonous said:


> Does anybody know if there's a date for the clip release?


From the FAQ:


> Is there a pocket clip on this light?  Not yet, but the two grooves on the light's body are for a clip that will be included in July; and sent free to those who purchase before July.


And :welcome: - Jas.


----------



## Philonous

Derp, didn't see that!


Okay then, I think I'm sold. This really looks like a one-stop shop EDC solution for me, and battery types aside (which shouldn't be an issue) the reviews seem consistent. I'll wait a week or two for the clips to happen, and then I'll splash.


----------



## leon2245

fnj said:


> My thoughts won't be too profound.
> 1) I was so psyched that 750 lumens would be like an antiaircraft searchlight. It's not. It's just incrementally brighter than a now-common 200 lumen light. But it sure ain't bad.
> 2) But it WILL light up an entire room handily when tailstanding. You really don't need room lights any more unless you're going to stay there a while.
> 3) It is VERY floody; certainly when compared to an HDS 170 clicky with the Golden Dragon, but even compared to, say, a Quark Mini.
> 4) The beam has a pronounced lemony fringe, so much so that it doesn't seem to be cool white; at least not when compared with, say, a Quark Mini. On balance it's a very nice tint indeed.
> 5) The button is so fantastically hard to operate (especially double click) as to be a pain. Right now, given I have no intention of EVER carrying this light in my pocket, I would give anything for the luxurious old style button. Zebralight would DEFINITELY make one more sale if they offered it as an option.
> 6) Five minutes on high, free standing, does not produce what I would call a scary amount of heat.
> *7) The Panasonic batteries definitely do get warm in the Pila charger. Enough to cause me some concern.*


 


<slowly backs out of thread>


----------



## jhc37013

leon2245 said:


> <slowly backs out of thread>



Every Li-ion I've ever charged gets warm it's what it does and is not a abnormality.


----------



## molon_labe

The tiny little light that could...........


----------



## pblanch

Wildlands said:


> Absolutely awesome looking. Looks like a mini nuclear reactor is powering the thing (and then you turn it on - blinding)


----------



## JA(me)S

molon_labe said:


> The tiny little light that could...........


 Well that puts things into perspective!

:kewlpics: - Jas.


----------



## fnj

jhc37013 said:


> Every Li-ion I've ever charged gets warm it's what it does and is not a abnormality.


 
See, that's the weird thing. Some guys are saying no, they should never warm up at all, and some say big deal, they all do that. It's definitely not simple resistive power dissipation. You've got maybe 600 ma going into an internal resistance of 0.05 ohms or so; that's only 1/30 watt being dissipated.


----------



## jhc37013

fnj said:


> See, that's the weird thing. Some guys are saying no, they should never warm up at all, and some say big deal, they all do that. It's definitely not simple resistive power dissipation. You've got maybe 600 ma going into an internal resistance of 0.05 ohms or so; that's only 1/30 watt being dissipated.


 

All I know is if I recharge a empty cell to full charge the battery gets warm, if I charge a slightly drained cell it does not get warm.


----------



## The Auditor

My SC600 showed up this morning and I am very impressed. The good news is ALL my AW18650 
2900 batteries fit very well. They are not even snug, just slip right in no problem. A quick check with the other 18650 batteries I have also resulted in no problems. This is a very bright light for its size.


----------



## The Auditor

My SC600 showed up this morning and I am very impressed. The good news is ALL my AW18650 
2900 batteries fit very well. They are not even snug, just slip right in no problem. A quick check with the other 18650 batteries I have also resulted in no problems. This is a very bright light for its size.


----------



## pblanch

He must have a stutter or its that good. I agree.


----------



## Philonous

I crave this light. I think I may just go ahead and order it, clip or no clip.


----------



## Black Frog

I got this light a while ago now, I don't really miss a clip on it. For MY use, even though the light is quite compact, it would be a bit big for pocket storage with a clip.

I could see maybe a belt holster of some sort.


----------



## Philonous

Black Frog said:


> I got this light a while ago now, I don't really miss a clip on it. For MY use, even though the light is quite compact, it would be a bit big for pocket storage with a clip.
> 
> I could see maybe a belt holster of some sort.




Yeah, I was thinking this too. I would like to carry it in my pocket, but given its dimensions, I think just throwing it in there sans-clip might be the best bet. Besides, the clip will be along anyway, and the thing's unlikely to eat through my pocket between now and then.


----------



## dbleznak

How is their build quality. Are they USA manufactured?


----------



## kwak

leon2245 said:


> <slowly backs out of thread>


 
I would strongly advise you to read up a little more before basing your torch buying decision on a completely irrelevant post (with regards to the SC600) containing absolutely no hard data other than it felt hot.

Even if the battery got hot enough to melt diamond, this has absolutely nothing to do with Zebralight at all.
It could be there is absolutely nothing wrong, it could be a faulty charger or a faulty battery.
None of which are a fair judging decision for buying a light where a battery and charger are not included.


----------



## Lighteous

dbleznak said:


> How is their build quality. Are they USA manufactured?



The build quality is superb. The light is manufactured in China.


----------



## JA(me)S

I don't have the SC600 - waiting for the neutral. However, in general, their build quality is excellent. In particular, their anodizing is some of the best I've seen. Also, ZebraLight is known to be exceedingly selective and consistent with their tint selection. I've not heard anyone complain of being a "victim of tint lottery" with their ZL. 

ZebraLight is an American owned company with manufacturing facilities in China. However, they will start producing some models in the U.S. - beginning with the T5 & T3.

Wow, 1000 posts in this thread! A special thanks to everyone for a quality, on-target, vibrant, informative thread!

 :grouphug: - Jas.


----------



## stockwiz

received my light in the failbox today. Nice build quality, looks great, AW 2900s fit great, no problems. Nice beam, nice cool bluish/yellowish tint. No puke green. Very impressed. Woot.


----------



## mrlysle

I posted this photo in the HDS thread but thought about it a little, and maybe it will give some ideas on a carry method. I asked Hogo to make this holster for me for my HDS rotary. Now I'm going to ask him to make me one for my SC600. I originally talked to him about a holster for my SC60w, which I still may get one, but I want to carry my SC600 for awhile, and it don't get any classier than one of Dan's handmade leather holsters. The pic shows he made the rotary holster with a "saddlebag" for carrying a spare CR123. I'll ask him to make my SC600 holster with a saddlebag for a spare 18650 cell. Should be a real sweet rig for toting the little SC600. It's little, but still just a tad too big for my front jeans pocket. Cargo shorts and/or pants would be great though.


----------



## picrthis

While I wouldn't call it the tint lottery, as noted in post # 970 it does have a pronounced "lemony fringe" when shined on a white wall......Whereas the Spark SL6 for example does not exhibit this, and is about a pure white cool light as I have ever seen. As for the anodizing, while I wouldn't character it as the best I've seen, it is good. At the price point it's being sold for it really miss's the mark, especially since they seem to keep stressing American owned & designed. Are they trying to give American's a bad name??

Take a look at 4-Sevens offerings, American owned & designed, but made in China too. Nice anodizing, holster & clip and beautiful packaging.

Same thing can be said for the Spark SL6 lights, comes in a nice custom molded storage box along with a body clip, custom holster, o-rings and a frosted lens; surprise it's from a company in China. Take a look too at newcomer Skilhunt and their package, they have done a first class job from day one, Great package & light, no battery fitment issues, etc.

I would think as the SC600 is presented today the price point would be $49.95, plain no frills brown box with two slivers of thin foam tucked around the light & an o-ring. No clip or holster provided, Yes I'm aware after people complained they are reportedly working on a clip, that will be at best an afterthought. Take a look at the grooves where we believe the body clip will go, you'll see no flat spot for the clip to rest on like most every other light out there. Example look at the Spark SL6 you'll see similar grooves on it too, but you also notice that is not where they placed the body clip, that light was most definitely designed from the ground up to have a removable body clip.

In the hand the light feels like a pipe with a side switch, not so much like a flashlight, it does work though and surprisingly a bit heavy for it's size. Too bulky to carry in the pocket with it's weight, and too expensive to do that and allow it to get scrapped up by car keys, etc; that would be a shame. If it came with a body clip, yes it could very easily be EDC, sadly without it not much "carrying" can be done.

You know if you look into the battery tube, the machining looks about the same as the SL6, and has had similar issues with battery fitment too. I know they say the companies are not related, but also look at this tid bite too, emails from ZL are signed by "Lillian Xu" and emails from Spark are "Xyber Xu" notice anything? I think at minimal they come out of the same factory in China. But the company and design for Spark is located there, thus they have better control and can react much quicker when things need fine tuning.

Out of all the lights I own, these two are the only ones that seem to have had issues of one sort or another with Redilast 2900's and in some cases AW 2900's too. QC needs to be stepped-up to the same level of 4-Sevens, Fenix, Skilhunt, etc, if they want to compete at the current price point.


----------



## fnj

I wouldn't read too much into the Xu coincidence. Xu, which is actually a westernized transliteration of several distinct Chinese names, represents the 35th most common Chinese surname, and the 4718th most common American surname. That said, it is AMAZING how similar in construction the Spark SL6 and the Zebralight SC600 are.


----------



## jhc37013

picrthis said:


> While I wouldn't call it the tint lottery, as noted in post # 970 it does have a pronounced "lemony fringe" when shined on a white wall......Whereas the Spark SL6 for example does not exhibit this, and is about a pure white cool light as I have ever seen. As for the anodizing, while I wouldn't character it as the best I've seen, it is good. At the price point it's being sold for it really miss's the mark, especially since they seem to keep stressing American owned & designed. Are they trying to give American's a bad name??
> 
> Take a look at 4-Sevens offerings, American owned & designed, but made in China too. Nice anodizing, holster & clip and beautiful packaging.


 

I really don;t understand your comments, first to the comment about giving Americans a bad name makes no sense to me also $49.99 are you joking a XM-L drop-in by itself is ~$30. 

I to like 4sevens and their light's but lets be real their anodizing is not anywhere near the quality as a Zebralight and I would not even say it's good, it can be chipped of and scratched easily. Fancy packaging means nothing to me it's all about the light but to each his own.


----------



## silverglow

fnj said:


> I wouldn't read too much into the Xu coincidence. Xu, which is actually a westernized transliteration of several distinct Chinese names, represents the 35th most common Chinese surname, and the 4718th most common American surname. That said, it is AMAZING how similar in construction the Spark SL6 and the Zebralight SC600 are.


 
I just looked up pictures of the Spark SL6 and must say I don't really think they are very similar. Their design is rather distinct in my opinion, and also operation controls differ (one clicky/two clickies). The SL6 is made of three parts whereas the SC600 of two. What did you find similar with both of these lights?


----------



## pblanch

Mine has a slight touch of blue in the "flood" part of the light when up on 750lm but unless your looking for it in 200lm and lower is not noticeable and only when white wall hunting. 

Still I thought it might be more vanilla white like my H51 but is certainly not a deal breaker. Has anyone else noticed a slight square shape to the beam. I would be really interested in finding of the SC600w to compare. I really like the angle form of the lights so if I can convince myself to get the H600 then will get the "w" version.


----------



## silverglow

jhc37013 said:


> I really don;t understand your comments, first to the comment about giving Americans a bad name makes no sense to me also $49.99 are you joking a XM-L drop-in by itself is ~$30.
> 
> I to like 4sevens and their light's but lets be real their anodizing is not anywhere near the quality as a Zebralight and I would not even say it's good, it can be chipped of and scratched easily. Fancy packaging means nothing to me it's all about the light but to each his own.



I agree with you, jhc. Zebralight's anodizing seems to be very thin at first glance compared to other lights, but nevertheless it seems to be harder when trying to scratch it. Fancy packaging might be nice if the light is intended as a present, but other than that it's only something for the eye when unwrapping it. The real value for me is in the light itself and other than a holster or a lanyard (and the announced clip) I wouldn't know which accessories I would want to come with the SC600. Oh wait... maybe a diffusor cap would be nice


----------



## fnj

silverglow said:


> I just looked up pictures of the Spark SL6 and must say I don't really think they are very similar. Their design is rather distinct in my opinion, and also operation controls differ (one clicky/two clickies). The SL6 is made of three parts whereas the SC600 of two. What did you find similar with both of these lights?


 
I would say the thing that struck me was the way the side switch looked; I don't think I have ever seen that distinctive design outside of the two of them. The other thing that struck me was the way the spring in the tail cap looked identical. Silly little thing, but it struck me.


----------



## molon_labe

Is there any way to make the strobe faster? Mine is like a slow beacon not a strobe.


----------



## MatNeh

Got mine on Saturday, fired it up, and WOW! I don't think I can go back to a 200 lumen light anymore.

I'm really struggling between the 4Sevens TurboX and the SC600. The TurboX is bigger and better throw, but the SC600 is more pocketable and better flood. Choices, choices.


----------



## pjandyho

molon_labe said:


> Is there any way to make the strobe faster? Mine is like a slow beacon not a strobe.


 
How slow is slow? The faster the strobe the more useless it is in accomplishing the task of disorientating someone. You may have other uses for the strobe feature but again, I find strobe to be useless at higher frequencies. And in answer to your question, no, you can't adjust the frequency of the strobe.


----------



## pjandyho

MatNeh said:


> Got mine on Saturday, fired it up, and WOW! I don't think I can go back to a 200 lumen light anymore.
> 
> I'm really struggling between the 4Sevens TurboX and the SC600. The TurboX is bigger and better throw, but the SC600 is more pocketable and better flood. Choices, choices.


 
Is throw more important to you or is easy carry more important? Personally I prefer a light that I could carry around on a daily basis with ease. The more floody beam profile of the SC600 also makes it a more useable light for general usage since most of the time when light is needed they are needed for close up usage. I hardly find myself needing more throw. If you are unsure, buy both.


----------



## hazna

My experience of zebralight annodising is pretty good. I feel I prefer zebralight annodising over the annodising on my 4sevens light.


----------



## dwestonh

My third zebralight in a row, and I had been hoping for a hi cri Clicky, but after looking at the h51c,
I told the salesman to ring up the sc600. So two left at going gear. Now what to do with my other 50
18650 batteries? Maybe a budget light to break this trend. Maybe a filter for the sc600..


----------



## Philonous

Those of you who ordered directly from ZebraLight: how long did it take for your light to reach you?


----------



## Lighteous

I received my SC600 yesterday. This is my first ZebraLight. All of my testing of or playing with this light was done indoors as I went to bed before it was dark outside (the night before was a late one spent going to the U2 concert at Spartan Stadium). The SC600 appears to be a very high quality light that is well made. The finish is flawless, the end cap fits tight and the threading is smooth. Both my EagleTac and Trustfire 18650's fit with no tightness issues whatsoever.​ 


Since this is my first ZL I have found the UI to be a minor challenge getting used to. I really like the silent switch mechanism, however. I use the lowest low of my lights a lot, especially in situations where turning-on high would not be appreciated at all. It is easy to turn the SC600 on “high” when intending to turn it on “low” and vice-versa. Even when I master the UI I suspect that engaging “high” when intending “low” will be commonplace. A tight hand over the lens until I’m certain it’s on low may be the only way to avert the consequences of engaging “high” by mistake. I also wouldn’t choose this light as an emergency light for my wife or children to use. The UI is too complicated for use by someone unfamiliar with its operation in situations where time spent figuring it out isn’t an option or a good idea. I prefer a “PHD” (push here dummy) UI for such uses.​ 


UI challenges aside, I like the different level and sublevels. The variation in lumen levels is only matched (exceeded) by my Nitecore IFE1 and my Sunwayman V10R Ti, both of which have an “infinite” brightness ring—as will my HDS Rotary once it arrives. However, the peak brightness of the SC600 far outshines the ones mentioned. On “high” it is very bright. It is astonishing to me that so much light comes from a light the size of the SC600. I was hoping to be wowed by its output, and I’m not disappointed. The beam quality is no disappointment either. I can’t wait to try it outside.​ 


The SC600 is a very solid light that is heavier than I expected. I’m not a fan of pocket clips and generally detach them from all my lights. However, I understand the comments of others lamenting the fact that the SC600 is not equipped with one. I might even be tempted to try one as it is a little heavy in the pocket. This light is new to me; therefore, it is my new favorite. I am sure to carry it around in my pocket for a while showing it off to anyone who’s interested and to many others who aren’t. In time, though, I will resort to one of my smaller lights for EDC purposes. But I really like this light and I plan to keep it and to use it. IMO the SC600 is not a good choice for a pocket light, but a great choice in all other respects. This will not be my last ZebraLight. I now understand the respect others have for this brand. ​


----------



## picrthis

jhc37013 said:


> I really don;t understand your comments, first to the comment about giving Americans a bad name makes no sense to me also $49.99 are you joking a XM-L drop-in by itself is ~$30.


Your analogy doesn't fit here, the light does NOT use a ~$30 XM-L drop-in, that would be like saying the Xeno *XM-L* E03 can't be Retailed for $29.99, yet that IS exactly what it is sold for; neither of these lights though are based on retail drop-in modules.


----------



## calflash

picrthis said:


> neither of these lights though are based on retail drop-in modules.


 You are correct. However I think the point was not how the price was determined but the value of the light - specifically that it is worth more than $50.00. Good circuitry, the LED, and the optics/reflector in a high quality drop-in are easily valued at $50.00. Add to that the package the SC600 provides. Off the top of my head, here are some things that might explain the cost of this light:

-ZL has some of the strongest anodizing I've seen and used - better than other already named high quality lights. As mentioned earlier in this thread, that is why ZL lights are a natural color and not black or another color. 
-The SC600 has one of, if not the most, efficient circuits to date in this format. 
-The light's physical size to lumen ratio is only to be matched by custom lights. 
-The price to lumen ratio is consistent with good quality lights.
-The beam and tint quality are above average.
-The choice of materials are higher end compared to budget lights.
-The machining quality in general is very good. I realize the tolerance questions are present but it has not been completely determined that this is ZL's design flaw. There is still the possibility of battery tolerances, early production challenges, etc., but these don't imply the light's lack of quality.

For these reasons and others I am sure, the price point is reasonable. $50.00 would be a steal.


----------



## sinthemau

Philonous said:


> Those of you who ordered directly from ZebraLight: how long did it take for your light to reach you?


2 times bought directly from ZL: about 3 weeks to Italy, Not so bad...


----------



## Z-Tab

Going Gear has posted a VIDEO showing the Zebralight SC600 in action. It's part of their new round-up. 

It looks like it floods out pretty well for about 100 yards, quite solid performance for it's size.


----------



## lightsandknives

I received my SC600 and my AW 2900 mAH battery today. I must say, it's quite bright, and definitely a wall of light. Like others have said, the switch is very recessed and would be next to impossible to turn on in your pocket. It's difficult enough to turn it on when you're trying to. OK, not really, but it does take a LOT more pressure than my SC51. My preference would be a switch right in the middle of the two. So far, no switch problems at all. 

It's nice to have 3 options, 4 counting strobe, for the H2 mode. I have mine set for 330lm and its a nice compromise when you don't want full brightness. I'll be out giving it a test run after dark, and I can already tell I need to order another battery or two.

Overall it's a very nice bright light with excellent fit and finish and a perfectly centered LED. Unless you need phenomenal throw, this light should provide for just about all your needs, as long as it doesn't have to fit in a small pocket!


----------



## JA(me)S

Lighteous said:


> ,,,It is astonishing to me that so much light comes from a light the size of the SC600. I was hoping to be wowed by its output, and I’m not disappointed. The beam quality is no disappointment either. *I can’t wait to try it outside.*


Hello from a former Michigander (born and raised)!

I know it gets dark late there this time of year.... but, did you get a chance - and what did you think?

Regarding the UI, don't worry, after a while it becomes second nature. I experienced the inadvertent high the first few days - never do now.

:thumbsup: - Jas.


----------



## lightsandknives

I just got in from playing in the dark outdoors with the SC600. Crazy bright!! It looks like a car headlight! I'm wondering what the actual runtime is on high. My guess is it's not 2 hours like the claim says. Does anyone know?


----------



## JA(me)S

lightsandknives said:


> I just got in from playing in the dark outdoors with the SC600. Crazy bright!! * It looks like a car headlight!*


This quote brings it full circle for me - on January 13th, I wrote this in the SC60 thread (part of a restored thread, so can't post actual link):


> Written by *JA(me)S* on 01-13-2011 11:00 AM GMT
> 
> What to do,what to do,what to do....
> 
> I promised myself I would buy the neutral version when available. Not gonna waver, just gonna hit the "buy it now" button. GoingGear now has the SC60w listed on his site. I called to confirm availability. If not for the snow storm in Georgia he would have them in stock - they are en route and should be in by Monday. One should never break a promise..just a mouse click away...finger hovering....
> 
> BUT (why does everything that looks promising have a big but?)
> 
> Since I made this promise to myself, I've learned of the SC600 sporting an XM-L that is purportedly neutrally tinted with availability some time in February. This is quite the technological achievement. *I would love to hold the equivalent of a car headlight in my hand* (in this case, not a euphemism - well ok, given the stress, maybe a little). I've waited this long already, even if I had to wait till March.... can't buy both, relaxing trigger finger... oh, what to do?


I am nothing, if not patient... and will soon hold the car headlight equivalent in my hand!






lightsandknives said:


> I'm wondering what the actual runtime is on high. My guess is it's not 2 hours like the claim says. Does anyone know?


To the best of my knowledge, only L1/L2 are calculated, otherwise the rest of the levels are physically tested for runtime...please see below:


ZebraLight said:


> The H1/H2 runtimes are tested using Panasonic NCR18650s (The SC60s were tested with Samsung 2600mAH battriers). The lights are from first production batch. M1/M2 tests are underway. L1/L2 results will be caculated based the current measured, and will be updated with tested results later.



:thumbsup: - Jas.


----------



## jhc37013

I just ordered some Redilast 3100mah cells for my SC600, yep TacticalHid is now doing 3100. 

The SC600 runtime is looking better and better.


----------



## DM51

Stop it stop it stop it stop it aaaarrgh LOL you guys are driving me crazy! I've resisted for >1000 posts, but I think I'm going to have to order one of these...


----------



## uknewbie

It is a very good light, no doubt. Shame on you for not owning one already!

That said, I would not quite say it is car headlight bright. Fantastic size to output ratio though. Very small for what it does.


----------



## lightsandknives

DM51 said:


> Stop it stop it stop it stop it aaaarrgh LOL you guys are driving me crazy! I've resisted for >1000 posts, but I think I'm going to have to order one of these...



The pain will go away as soon as you hit the "add to cart" button! If you like a beautiful wall of light, you'll enjoy it.


----------



## lightsandknives

uknewbie said:


> It is a very good light, no doubt. Shame on you for not owning one already!
> 
> That said, I would not quite say it is car headlight bright. Fantastic size to output ratio though. Very small for what it does.



OK, maybe ALMOST like a car headlight...



*Edit:*

OK, for an experiment, I went to the garage and taped a bag over the right headlight so it would not shine on the wall. I turned on the headlights, and let the left headlight shine on the wall. I stood by the car and turned on the SC600 where the right leadlight would normally shine on the wall, and it was actually brighter than the left headlight! Floodier, but brighter. And, it seemed brighter by a sizable margin! Maybe not as bright as both headlights, but brighter than one!


----------



## molon_labe

After owning it for a week here is my follow up review.

I must agree the switch is a bit stiff. I also must agree that the push and hold for low should be 2 seconds not 3/4ths of a second. The timing between low and medium is literally 1/4th of a second difference and is a difficult target to get correct every time. The timing between low and high is also 1/4 of a second in the other direction so thats even worse.

ZL screwed up on the above items. Also the strobe is a slow pulsing beacon not strobe. In my opinion the light needs to have a low lockout say after 5 pushes whereby you can lock the light in low1-2 or have a 2 second push and hold for low not 3/4's of a second.


----------



## CarpentryHero

I like the Zebralight quick push for high, slow press for low, hold to change modes ui and I'm glad the two I have have the same user interface. I look forward to getting the sc600. Probably next pay I'll get one, last weeks car repair has left me tapped :sigh: atleast the Postal strike in Canada is over


----------



## Lighteous

JA(me)S said:


> Hello from a former Michigander (born and raised)!
> 
> I know it gets dark late there this time of year.... but, did you get a chance - and what did you think?
> 
> Regarding the UI, don't worry, after a while it becomes second nature. I experienced the inadvertent high the first few days - never do now.
> 
> :thumbsup: - Jas.



Hey fellow Michigander! I'm a life long Michigander myself. In fact it does get dark in Michigan and last night my new ZL evaporated the darkness in my backyard for short time. Yes, this light is very bright. It is also very floody and lights up a wide area. It throws plenty for my backyard, but I have trouble lighting up the houses two blocks over. But the SC600 isn't designed for that. I'm still getting used to the switch and my thumb is a little tender from pushing it. I do think that I will eventually eliminate any inadvertant turning on of "high" when "low" is intended. The more I use this light, the more I like it! I'm very impressed with how bright it is, for sure, but I really value the low settings that it has as I have need for low lumens more than the turbo bright settings--except for when I am converting my friends to flashaholism! Thanks for the shout out.


----------



## molon_labe

Is there any mod we can do to make the light switch lighter and easier to push?


----------



## JA(me)S

jhc37013 said:


> I just ordered some Redilast 3100mah cells for my SC600, yep TacticalHid is now doing 3100.
> 
> The SC600 runtime is looking better and better.


Good to know! I was just about ready to pull the trigger elsewhere...
I wonder if the L2 runtime will be a full 3 months 



DM51 said:


> Stop it stop it stop it stop it aaaarrgh LOL you guys are driving me crazy! I've resisted for >1000 posts, but I think I'm going to have to order one of these...


Whew...such stamina, never thought it would take sooo long. Thanks everyone for participating in the little experiment, we can all go home now, show's over...:naughty:

DM51, if your CPF position doesn't preclude it, we'd love to hear your feedback!

:thumbsup: - Jas.


----------



## Biker Bear

jhc37013 said:


> I just ordered some Redilast 3100mah cells for my SC600, yep TacticalHid is now doing 3100.
> 
> The SC600 runtime is looking better and better.


 
I hope they fit, and you let us know here. I'm interested in cells that are a "sure thing" fit, and high capacity is a good thing....


----------



## jhc37013

Biker Bear said:


> I hope they fit, and you let us know here. I'm interested in cells that are a "sure thing" fit, and high capacity is a good thing....


 

They shipped yesterday so I will post back how they fit Saturday night, I'm anticipating that they fit the same as the RL 2900mah, apparently the 3100 uses the same cell can as the 2900mah. You can read that question I asked to TacticalHID below in the product announcement thread.

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...00mAh-High-Capacity-18650!-Cell-Made-in-Japan!


----------



## Biker Bear

jhc37013 said:


> They shipped yesterday so I will post back how they fit Saturday night, I'm anticipating that they fit the same as the RL 2900mah, apparently the 3100 uses the same cell can as the 2900mah. You can read that question I asked to TacticalHID below in the product announcement thread.
> 
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...00mAh-High-Capacity-18650!-Cell-Made-in-Japan!


Ah... Considering my 66% success rate on the RL 2900's with my particular SC600, that's not especially good news. Still hope it works for you, though.


----------



## ahproh

I have owned the sc600 for 1 week now. I pair it with the newer AW2900 battery. It is very impressive! My only gripe is that it doesn't remember the last level setting used. Not H1/H2 but say if I was on M2 there is no way to single click to go to m2. I would have to double click. I like the simple 1 push on/off operation. 

With the new battery I ordered the DSD2 charger. What a piece of crap! Took 2 days and only charged my battery to 3.97v. I ordered the 4sevens charger and it took less than an hour to charge from 3.87 to 4.20. 

No I wish they would start shipping the clip!! :naughty:


----------



## StandardBattery

ahproh said:


> I have owned the sc600 for 1 week now. I pair it with the newer AW2900 battery. It is very impressive! My only gripe is that it doesn't remember the last level setting used. Not H1/H2 but say if I was on M2 there is no way to single click to go to m2. I would have to double click. I like the simple 1 push on/off operation. ....


 
I'm* So Happy* it does *not* do this!!


----------



## StandardBattery

jhc37013 said:


> They shipped yesterday so I will post back how they fit Saturday night, I'm anticipating that they fit the same as the RL 2900mah, apparently the 3100 uses the same cell can as the 2900mah. You can read that question I asked to TacticalHID below in the product announcement thread.
> 
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...00mAh-High-Capacity-18650!-Cell-Made-in-Japan!


 
Hmmm... the RD2900 are suppose to use the same cell as the Panasonic.... so how can the RD3100 also use the same cells and get more capacity.... it does not seem to make any sense.... it could be just marketing to get the upper hand on AW2900?


----------



## Philonous

Placed my order - now I just have to wait... *grumble*


----------



## Z-Tab

ahproh said:


> I have owned the sc600 for 1 week now. I pair it with the newer AW2900 battery. It is very impressive! My only gripe is that it doesn't remember the last level setting used. Not H1/H2 but say if I was on M2 there is no way to single click to go to m2. I would have to double click. I like the simple 1 push on/off operation.


 
I don't know if the operation is any different from other Zebralights, but you should be able to get to medium by holding the button down and waiting for it to ramp up through low. 

You can get to Low, Medium, or High on an SC51 with a single button press, I suspect the SC600 is the same.

In my opinion, mode memory is generally compensation for bad UI.


----------



## hazna

StandardBattery said:


> Hmmm... the RD2900 are suppose to use the same cell as the Panasonic.... so how can the RD3100 also use the same cells and get more capacity.... it does not seem to make any sense.... it could be just marketing to get the upper hand on AW2900?



I am surprised by the scepticism of the 3100mah cells. These are rate 3100mah by panasonic themselves. 

http://industrial.panasonic.com/www-data/pdf2/ACA4000/ACA4000CE254.pdf

Have a look at the batteries and electronics subforum. There are a few posts about this, as well as a few other sellers, selling protected versions of these batteries (other than redilast)


----------



## silverglow

StandardBattery said:


> Hmmm... the RD2900 are suppose to use the same cell as the Panasonic.... so how can the RD3100 also use the same cells and get more capacity.... it does not seem to make any sense.... it could be just marketing to get the upper hand on AW2900?


 
When you look at the following Panasonic info page, they talk about two 18650 models, NCR18650 (2.9 Ah) and NCR18650A (3.1 Ah) and the size of both cell cans is exactly the same, so they can't be distinguished by their appearance:

http://panasonic.co.jp/corp/news/official.data/data.dir/en091218-2/en091218-2.html

So it's very plausible that the RD3100 uses the NCR18650A.


----------



## StandardBattery

silverglow said:


> When you look at the following Panasonic info page, they talk about two 18650 models, NCR18650 (2.9 Ah) and NCR18650A (3.1 Ah) and the size of both cell cans is exactly the same, so they can't be distinguished by their appearance:
> 
> http://panasonic.co.jp/corp/news/official.data/data.dir/en091218-2/en091218-2.html
> 
> So it's very plausible that the RD3100 uses the NCR18650A.


*OK thanks,* that makes sense; it seemed to me they were saying on cpfmarketplace both were using the 2.9Ah cells, a typo I guess or I read it completely wrong.


----------



## jhc37013

I received the 3100mah Redilast today and they fit but it is tight, the head of the cell and the body go in mostly smooth enough but with the protection board on the end you must push it the rest of the way in and give it a shake to get it out. Just for comparison all my other 18650's (19 of them) including Redilast 2900 and AW go in smooth without even the slightest force. If your RL 2900 and AW fit even by the slightest margin I would not recommend the RL 3100mah, if your 2900 go in smooth well then it's up to you.

Personally I don't like my cells to fit to tight especially if the protection board is being compressed (and if I have other options), I don't know what effect this may have on the cell but the runtime difference between 2900 and 3100 is slim so I will stick with the 2900 but I will use the 3100 from time to time in the SC600, they just won't be my main cells for it.


----------



## darkpeak

With regards to a pocket/belt clip situation has anyone tried the Solarforce L2 clip on a SC600 because I've just tried a Solarforce lanyard ring and it seems to fit pretty well? The lanyard ring was placed between the tailcap and the body but unfortunatley I have'nt got a belt clip to try:shrug:. 
My SC600 also fits reasonably well in a 6P V20? Surefire holster if anyone is looking to try other possible carrying solutions.


----------



## picrthis

Yes the clip does fit the light.


----------



## darkpeak

Thanks for confirming that picrthis, not really a pocket/belt clip user myself but it gives an option to members who like and use clips until Zebralight provide an official solution.


----------



## Biker Bear

This is a bit odd, but ... I've discovered that there's something about the smooth shrinkwrap that made the RL2900 cells more difficult to insert into and remove from my light. I don't know if a bit of scuffing makes it easier for air to move in/out or if there's some kind of adhesion issue - but now that I've managed to scuff up the shrinkwrap on the cells, they go in and out much more easily and I can use all 3 of the cells I have. *grin* Ideally, it would be nice if there was another tenth-millimeter or so in diameter of the bore of my light; I have to wonder what accounts for the variation between lights like mine and those of people who've reported that RL/AW 2900 cells slip in with no resistance.


----------



## Andy80F

Okay, order placed for an SC600, from Zebralight which will take weeks I presume but UK dealers charge rip-off prices, and a couple of 18650 batteries (Ultrfire 3000mAh Protected) and a charger. Worry is now if the batteries will fit, if they will blow up or if they will have enough oomph to power the torch. Bit of gamble this torch but that just seems to add to the anticipation. 

Andy80F


----------



## StandardBattery

Biker Bear said:


> This is a bit odd, but ... I've discovered that there's something about the smooth shrinkwrap that made the RL2900 cells more difficult to insert and remove into my light. I don't know if a bit of scuffing makes it easier for air to move in/out or if there's some kind of adhesion issue - but now that I've managed to scuff up the shrinkwrap on the cells, they go in and out much more easily and I can use all 3 of the cells I have. *grin* Ideally, it would be nice if there was another tenth-millimeter or so in diameter of the bore of my light; I have to wonder what accounts for the variation between lights like mine and those of people who've reported that RL/AW 2900 cells slip in with no resistance.


I think I mentioned the same with mine earlier in an update note. It may have been a little more obfuscated since I mention I was still lining up the protection powerstrip at it's optimal position. My RL2900 now slides in very easy and only a minor shake to get it started on it's way out. I didn't try my second cell yet as I don't really need to use that one. I did notice that when I lubed the cell thinking that would help it was 10 times worse because of the air seal, so it make sense that the grooves allow a little more air flow, as well as the fact that a small amount of material has been removed all around. 

It does sound to me though that they have already made an adjustment. The peiple that got lights from the second batch through the dealers have all had great success, so I think the fix was already in the pipeline or it was tweaked just a little more for the second go round.


----------



## henry1960

jhc37013 said:


> I received the 3100mah Redilast today and they fit but it is tight, the head of the cell and the body go in mostly smooth enough but with the protection board on the end you must push it the rest of the way in and give it a shake to get it out. Just for comparison all my other 18650's (19 of them) including Redilast 2900 and AW go in smooth without even the slightest force. If your RL 2900 and AW fit even by the slightest margin I would not recommend the RL 3100mah, if your 2900 go in smooth well then it's up to you.
> 
> Personally I don't like my cells to fit to tight especially if the protection board is being compressed (and if I have other options), I don't know what effect this may have on the cell but the runtime difference between 2900 and 3100 is slim so I will stick with the 2900 but I will use the 3100 from time to time in the SC600, they just won't be my main cells for it.






Thanks For The Update JHC...Think I Will Stay With AW 2900`S My Self


----------



## Biker Bear

StandardBattery said:


> I think I mentioned the same with mine earlier in an update note.


I must have missed that, or it slipped my mind.



> It does sound to me though that they have already made an adjustment. The peiple that got lights from the second batch through the dealers have all had great success, so I think the fix was already in the pipeline or it was tweaked just a little more for the second go round.


Well - that's what is a bit odd to me since I ordered mine after the first batch sold out, so theoretically mine *is* from that "second batch."


----------



## StandardBattery

Biker Bear said:


> I must have missed that, or it slipped my mind.
> 
> 
> Well - that's what is a bit odd to me since I ordered mine after the first batch sold out, so theoretically mine *is* from that "second batch."


 Interesting. I think another aspect of it maybe as insert and remove it, that the wrapper is pressed more snug on the cell, maybe we are actually pushing the air out from between the wrapper and the cell and the wrapper is then gripping tighter. If I look at my wrapper it sure seems to be very snug on the cell now.


----------



## Overclocker

any ETA for the clips?

won't buy unless the clips are ready i.e. attached to the light itself


----------



## uknewbie

I don't really know why there is such a demand for a clip for this light.

To me it is just too big for that. To go in your pocket with the clip would be snug to say the least.

To wear it externally with one of the push on type clips is not something I would do, I just don't rate them. Seems like a recipe for losing your light.


----------



## tre

I can't wait for the clip. This light is a pain for me to carry without it.


----------



## kwak

uknewbie said:


> I don't really know why there is such a demand for a clip for this light.
> 
> To me it is just too big for that. To go in your pocket with the clip would be snug to say the least.
> 
> To wear it externally with one of the push on type clips is not something I would do, I just don't rate them. Seems like a recipe for losing your light.



+1

To be honest though i've found that some folks talk about clips to the point of disturbing me.
How anyone can get so worked up about a clip is beyond me.


----------



## Outdoorsman5

kwak said:


> To be honest though i've found that some folks talk about clips to the point of disturbing me.
> How anyone can get so worked up about a clip is beyond me.


 
I hear you, and yes some go overboard (me included.) But, I won't edc a light unless it has a clip. I don't like lights that ride in the bottom of my pocket like a rock (unless it's a tiny AAA light like the ITP A3 on my keychain.) My quark AA is too big & clunky for the bottom of my pocket, and my zebralight sc60 is too big too. But with a clip both of these lights are quite comfortable to carry everyday, and I forget they're there. Also, since I carry everyday the light is much more secure clipped in, and won't slip out of your pocket. Even with my 2xAA lights or my larger 18650 lights, they're more comfortable to carry with a clip & don't get all twisted up in my pocket. I'm with those that are waiting on the clip for the sc600 especially since it's bigger & heavier than the sc60. What's so hard to understand about that?


----------



## Lighteous

To each his own, but IMO the SC600 is too large to carry in your pocket for very long with or without a clip. It is without question a fantastic light and I generally have it close by, but not in my pocket for any long period of time. I leave that duty for a variety of single cell CR123 lights.


----------



## calflash

All this discussion about the clips is probably not relevant.............because if your like me the light rarely leaves your hand!


----------



## ahproh

Has anyone tried leaving the light on H1 to drain from a full battery? I tried it but around the 50 minute mark it just got to darn hot. Sorta like a hot potato. I turned it off because I started to freak out what if the battery was going to go kaboom. Anyways, just something I have noticed.


----------



## samgab

ahproh said:


> Has anyone tried leaving the light on H1 to drain from a full battery? I tried it but around the 50 minute mark it just got to darn hot. Sorta like a hot potato. I turned it off because I started to freak out what if the battery was going to go kaboom. Anyways, just something I have noticed.


 
lol you could leave it in a tub of water on H1 for testing? 

Wow, I'm a latecomer to the Zebralight party. I don't know why I hadn't heard about the company till recently, but now I'm really paying attention! This SC600 has generated a huge amount of attention, and seemingly deservedly so. Also the SC51 variations. Darn it, my wallet can't cope!


----------



## Overclocker

uknewbie said:


> I don't really know why there is such a demand for a clip for this light.
> 
> To me it is just too big for that. To go in your pocket with the clip would be snug to say the least.
> 
> To wear it externally with one of the push on type clips is not something I would do, I just don't rate them. Seems like a recipe for losing your light.


 

cargo pants dude, clipped to the inside of one of the big pockets


----------



## pjandyho

Overclocker said:


> cargo pants dude, clipped to the inside of one of the big pockets


 
Correct! I have no problems clipping a titanium Quark turbo to the rear pocket of my jeans so I don't understand why there are people who complained that anything bigger than an AAA is too big for pocket carry? I guess we all have our own opinions, likes, and dislikes.


----------



## pblanch

I wear cargo pants (deep pockets) mostly and have no problem. Wearing jeans doesnt feel right with it in so resort to my Fenix PD20 with the holster.


----------



## jhc37013

pjandyho said:


> Correct! I have no problems clipping a titanium Quark turbo to the rear pocket of my jeans* so I don't understand why there are people who complained that anything bigger than an AAA is too big for pocket carry?* I guess we all have our own opinions, likes, and dislikes.


 

Because a AAA light goes great with my skinny jeans, why else do you think? duh

lol I'm totally kidding I wear 5.11 Covert & Taclite Pro but some of these younger folks these days who knows. :huh:


----------



## pblanch

jhc37013 said:


> 5.11 Taclite Pro :


 
I wear exactly the same and love them.


----------



## leon2245

pblanch said:


> I wear exactly the same and love them.


 

Take a look at what I'm wearing people. Do you think anybody wants 750 lumens to the face while I'm wearing these bad boys?


----------



## jhc37013

pblanch said:


> I wear exactly the same and love them.



I just wish the Taclite Pro's had deeper front pockets like the Coverts but otherwise I like them, having a clip on the SC600 with these pants you can look at two different ways, there are plenty of places to clip it but on the other hand lights even larger light's disappear well in the deep pockets so a clip is not needed.

I would suggest to anyone who can wear these daily at their job or whatever to get a couple pair if you EDC lots of gadgets and tools, you can carry pretty much whatever you want without it annoying you and the SC600 well you won't even know it's their.

You can go with something like leon2245 pointed out that is more tactical looking or something like the 5.11 Coverts that look almost identical to Khakis where the pockets are more hidden, their are plenty of different brands and styles.


----------



## pjandyho

jhc37013 said:


> Because a AAA light goes great with my skinny jeans, why else do you think? duh
> 
> lol I'm totally kidding I wear 5.11 Covert & Taclite Pro but some of these younger folks these days who knows. :huh:


 


pblanch said:


> I wear exactly the same and love them.


 
Me too. Sometimes Blackhawk tactical pants. I can understand those who wear office wear would have problems with a light bigger than AAA. It would be inconvenient to have bulges showing from their pockets. But I am assuming that if anything bigger than an AAA for office wear is unsightly, so would a holster unless a coat is worn over it.


----------



## pblanch

leon2245 said:


> Take a look at what I'm wearing people. Do you think anybody wants 750 lumens to the face while I'm wearing these bad boys?



Look at those Cargo pockets where the hamstrings are HAHAHAHAHHAHHaaaaahahhaaaaaaa. And the flapps over the front pockets hahahaaaaa, All he needs is a tricorn hat.


----------



## samgab

leon2245 said:


> Take a look at what I'm wearing people. Do you think anybody wants 750 lumens to the face while I'm wearing these bad boys?



FORGET ABOUT IT!


----------



## leon2245

pblanch: I agree the 6th & 7th pockets on the back look weird without something underneath to balance them out, but calf-pockets just aren't that handy in the field unless you're taking a tactical squat or other position where your hands are already low. Because _these _tactical pants aren't made to look pretty. They will however keep your sc600 with you EVERY day.
:rock:




samgab said:


> FORGET ABOUT IT!


<bows to sensei>


----------



## StandardBattery

jhc37013 said:


> ....
> lol I'm totally kidding I wear 5.11 Covert & Taclite Pro ....


 
*Best pants EVER!!! 
*


----------



## kwak

My Redilast 3100mAh batteries arrived today.

First thoughts were "sure i can fit 1 in the SC600, but it'll never come out".

Then i noticed that as i inserted the battery the sharp edge of the torch had removed some of the heatshrink material of the cell.
So i spent a few mins sliding the cell in and out of the torch, turned it round the wrong way and did the same.

Gave the torch a good blow out and clean to remove all the plastic and.........

The 3100mAh cell now fits :thumbsup:


----------



## DM51

Hey, kwak, what's all this stuff about a ZL SC600? This thread is supposed to be about cargo pants! :nana: 

Thanks for bringing it back on topic....


----------



## kwak

DM51 said:


> Hey, kwak, what's all this stuff about a ZL SC600? This thread is supposed to be about cargo pants! :nana:
> 
> Thanks for bringing it back on topic....



:laughing:

After having to wear combat trousers for so many years you couldn't pay me enough to wear another pair 

I must be getting old as i don't understand why civilians want to look like LEO's or soliders, never mind pay those sort of prices :huh:


Well bit of a update.
After giving the 3100mAh a nice steady charge i tried fitting it again :thumbsdow

Absolutely no way, no how will any of the charged 3100mAh Redilast cells fit in either my SC600 or TK21.
Only torch they fit in is my TK35 which is a real pain in the bum as a friend had already agreed to buy that 


Why the hell would a company produce and sell cells specifically catered towards the torch market IF THEY DON'T FIT MOST THE TORCH IN THAT MARKET. :scowl:

So now i've just paid $65 for 3 cells that:
a/ Won't work in any lights i want to keep
b/ I'll need to sell one of the lights i like to keep the only 1 torch out of my collection the cells fit in.

Absolutely disgusting service from Redilast, they must know that their cells won't physically fit in most torches but there is absolutely no warning and they continue to sell the regardless.

Still at least at 3100mAh they'll last even longer sat in a drawer waiting for a torch to be released where they physically do fit.

Not happy at all


----------



## samgab

kwak said:


> ...Only torch they fit in is my TK35 which is a real pain in the bum as a friend had already agreed to buy that...So now i've just paid $65 for 3 cells that...Won't work in any lights i want to keep...



You could sell 2 of them to your friend along with the TK35 perhaps? Then it's only a third as much of a problem.


----------



## kwak

samgab said:


> You could sell 2 of them to your friend along with the TK35 perhaps? Then it's only a third as much of a problem.


 
Aye i'll ask him in the morrow.

Still a bit rubbish really, be interesting to know how many lights these cells physically fit in, my guess is it's only 2 cell + lights.
If that is indeed correct then they should at the very least have a list of lights they're known to fit in, failing that they should be specified as 2 cell + only lights.


----------



## jhc37013

kwak said:


> Aye i'll ask him in the morrow.
> 
> Still a bit rubbish really, be interesting to know how many lights these cells physically fit in, my guess is it's only 2 cell + lights.
> If that is indeed correct then they should at the very least have a list of lights they're known to fit in, failing that they should be specified as 2 cell + only lights.



I have checked the following and confirm they fit with no issue-

Malkoff MD2
Fenix PD31
Lumintop TD15X
Maelstrom G5
Tiablo A9


----------



## kwak

jhc37013 said:


> I have checked the following and confirm they fit with no issue-
> 
> Malkoff MD2
> Fenix PD31
> Lumintop TD15X
> Maelstrom G5
> Tiablo A9



Great response thanks.

Are they all 1 cell lights?


----------



## jhc37013

As they where tested yes but the TD15 can use battery extenders.

btw I mean one cell as in 1x18650, all the listed light's also take 2xcr123.


----------



## GeoBruin

Well, I pulled the trigger today. I ordered my SC600 along with another H51w. I also ordered a couple AW 2900 mAH cells. I figure they seem to be working for most folks and I have had a good experience with AW.


----------



## samgab

Me too. Couldn't help myself, and just pulled the trigger on an SC600. I too ordered a couple of AW 2900's from AW over at CPFMP. It's looking to be an expensive month. 3 x Preon RevO SS (for gifts), 1 x ZL SC600, 2 x AW 2900's, 1 x Fenix TK70, 4 x NiMH D cells, 1 x Maha MH-C808m, 1 x Maha MH-C9000, and 1 x 4Sevens single bay li-ion charger... Ouch.


----------



## jhc37013

samgab said:


> Me too. Couldn't help myself, and just pulled the trigger on an SC600. I too ordered a couple of AW 2900's from AW over at CPFMP. It's looking to be an expensive month. 3 x Preon RevO SS (for gifts), 1 x ZL SC600, 2 x AW 2900's, 1 x Fenix TK70, 4 x NiMH D cells, 1 x Maha MH-C808m, 1 x Maha MH-C9000, and 1 x 4Sevens single bay li-ion charger... Ouch.



What a nice month your having and the SC600 will be like the cherry on top.


----------



## samgab

I wonder how long shipping will take from China to New Zealand...
Anyone in the process of doing an in-depth review of this light, by any chance?


----------



## GeoBruin

I just got mine today so I can't review it in-depth by any means but I will share with you some things I am thankful for...

The obvious - 

-Small size
-Output on high 

The not so obvious - 

-Output on moonlight (unbelievably low)
-Weight - It's visibly smaller than a p60 housing (L2p in my case) but I didn't realize how much lighter it would be. Between the size and weight I would consider it easily pocket-able. 
-The new switch - Zebralight had their work cut out for them here. They needed it to be easy enough to operate that the light would still be convenient to use but also hard enough to activate accidentally that folks wouldn't complain about "hot pockets". They nailed it. The switch is recessed enough that you would never incidentally engage it but plenty easy to operate when you want to. 
-Tail standing - this is always a plus with a Zebralight but I always feel guilty trying to light a room with an H51 or SC51. With this thing, it just seems like the thing to do. Not to mention it probably puts out more light than any lamp I have.
-Finish - This is probably the most attractive light I have ever seen. The smooth finished surfaces feel like velvet and as for the knurling, it's almost as if each little diamond was milled one by one. I don't know how a large volume production machine can even achieve a pattern like that. 

Obviously I'm suffering a little "new baby" syndrome at the moment but I'm headed up to "Cascadia" for the next four days and I'm going to put it though its paces.

*Edit* Forgot to mention that AW Protected 2900 went in like it was made for this light. Also, a picture with my L2p:







*Edit 2* Another thought relating to the tint: The SC600 is warmer than my H51. I'm kind of a neutral/warm tint guy myself and I was actually pleased that this light appears to be on the neutral side of cool. I tried to capture it in a photo but the contrast just isn't as apparent. I've posted it below anyway. H51, SC600, H51w left to right.


----------



## samgab

@GeoBruin. Excellent "mini review" thanks Geo. I just got "shipped" notification on my order today, coming from China. I expect it will take less than a week.
<del>@GeoBruin: What make and model of 18650's are you using, and how is the fit?</del> already answered thanks. I'm glad, because I've ordered some AW 2900's for this too. Worst case though I'll just use them in the TK35.

EDIT: 1/ wow, you ordered yours at about the same time as me, but you have yours already! Fast! and 2/ Did yours come with a clip, seing as it's mid July already...?


----------



## GeoBruin

samgab, 

I actually ordered mine from Going Gear. They actually sent me an email telling me that they were out of stock and were expecting a shipment in "a week or two" but then they shipped the light two days later. No clip unfortunately. I was thinking at first that I probably wouldn't use this light with a clip anyway but given how small it is, I can easily see this as a camp light that I would want to clip on my belt or even in my pocket. I know people who EDC p60 setups with a clip and this is quite a bit smaller than that as you can see from my picture.


----------



## Overclocker

i hope we could get the status on the clips from mr zebralight himself...


----------



## recDNA

Between the lack of a clip and battery fit problems I've given up on this potentially excellent flashlight. I wish they would go back to the drawing board and get it right before releasing it to the public.


----------



## uknewbie

recDNA said:


> Between the lack of a clip and battery fit problems I've given up on this potentially excellent flashlight. I wish they would go back to the drawing board and get it right before releasing it to the public.


 
Properly sized batteries fit without any problems.

Lots of lights don't have clips.

This is an excellent light.


----------



## flatline

Has anyone tried using the AW IMR 18650 cells with this light?

--flatline


----------



## tre

flatline said:


> Has anyone tried using the AW IMR 18650 cells with this light?
> 
> --flatline



Yes, they work fine.


----------



## henry1960

uknewbie said:


> Properly sized batteries fit without any problems.
> 
> Lots of lights don't have clips.
> 
> This is an excellent light.




DITO On That!!!
I Give This Light A Big Thumbs Up :twothumbs


----------



## samgab

Woot, My SC600 has "passed China customs" and "left Beijing International airport"... Hopefully will be a Monday arrival! Might arrive same day as the AW 2900's.


----------



## mrlysle

samgab said:


> Woot, My SC600 has "passed China customs" and "left Beijing International airport"... Hopefully will be a Monday arrival! Might arrive same day as the AW 2900's.


 
samgab, I'm as excited for you as you are! You're gonna love the SC600! One awesome light. I for one don't mind that it has no clip. I don't want to deep pocket carry mine as I'm afraid I'll inadvertantly pile something in on top of it and get it all scratched up, so I'm going to ask Dan over at Thors Hammer Custom leather to make a belt sheath for me. He did an incredible job on one he made for my HDS rotary, so I'm sure he can create an awesome holster for my SC600. Think I'll add a saddlebag for an extra 18650 also. Sweetness!!!!!! Let us all know if you like yours as much as everyone else does! Have fun with it!


----------



## MashBill

I just ordered a SC600 and an AW 2900 18650 from GoingGear. Should be here next week. My SC60 will now have a big brother :laughing:.


----------



## pjandyho

samgab said:


> Woot, My SC600 has "passed China customs" and "left Beijing International airport"... Hopefully will be a Monday arrival! Might arrive same day as the AW 2900's.


 
Don't be too happy yet. If they are sending it via the normal airmail, there is a very high chance your light would go for a tour around some countries before reaching you. It might take a few more days to a week. This happens because the carrier would have to consolidate shipment for various countries into the flight to save costs.


----------



## Overclocker

uknewbie said:


> Properly sized batteries fit without any problems.
> 
> Lots of lights don't have clips.
> 
> This is an excellent light.


 

sure lots of lights don't have clips coz they're aren't supposed to have one

with the sc600 it's like a buying a car only to have the hood shipped to you months later


----------



## g.p.

I'd rather wait for the clip than have them push back the release of the light due to a delayed clip. Can't please everyone I guess though.


----------



## Zeruel

uknewbie said:


> Lots of lights don't have clips.



Which begs the question, how do the current owners carry this light around for now. The only methods I can think of is a holster (which ZL did not provide) or in a bag. I'm guessing some owners are having bulging pockets for past weeks.


----------



## jhc37013

Zeruel said:


> I'm guessing some owners are having bulging pockets for past weeks.



And that's a bad thing? :naughty:


----------



## samgab

Cheers Jeff, I'll post an update when it gets here... The holster is a good idea btw.


----------



## Zeruel

jhc37013 said:


> And that's a bad thing? :naughty:


 
Not really, but my pocket is already bulging, so there's not much space left for it. :naughty:


----------



## jhc37013

Zeruel said:


> Not really, but my pocket is already bulging, so there's not much space left for it. :naughty:


----------



## picrthis

uknewbie said:


> Properly sized batteries fit without any problems.
> 
> Lots of lights don't have clips.
> 
> This is an excellent light.


What do you mean by properly sized batteries? No protected 18650's are 18x650 and any company that knows the flashlight business would know this.....there are dozens and dozens of lights out that there that don't have fitment problems that ZL didn't engineer for.

Lot's of lights DO have clips AND Holsters in the standard package too.

It is a good light, but certainly NOT excellent; it's a completely striped down "package" in a plain cardboard box, and the emitter is lemony in color. Take the SL6 it's a complete package with a nice white emitter and at the same price point.


----------



## pjandyho

I guess ZL's main aim is to design the light to be as small as possible so that it won't look and feel like a typical 18650 light. In doing so, certain tolerances in relation to internal diameter and wall thickness has to be set, thus resulting in certain batteries not fitting in properly. I don't think I will have any problems with batteries since I have plenty of AW 2200 mAh batteries and don't plan to buy the 2900 mAh ones. I guess I will only decide when the neutral white version is made available.


----------



## Overclocker

picrthis said:


> What do you mean by properly sized batteries? No protected 18650's are 18x650 and any company that knows the flashlight business would know this.....there are dozens and dozens of lights out that there that don't have fitment problems that ZL didn't engineer for.
> 
> Lot's of lights DO have clips AND Holsters in the standard package too.
> 
> It is a good light, but certainly NOT excellent; it's a completely striped down "package" in a plain cardboard box, and the emitter is lemony in color. Take the SL6 it's a complete package with a nice white emitter and at the same price point.


 
yes it's a STRIPED down package, it's after all a ZEBRA. sorry couldn't help it


----------



## picrthis

Well I'm glad you got, it actually was an intended spelling cause of the name of the product seemed to fit.


----------



## Lighteous

mrlysle said:


> samgab, I'm as excited for you as you are! You're gonna love the SC600! One awesome light. I for one don't mind that it has no clip. I don't want to deep pocket carry mine as I'm afraid I'll inadvertantly pile something in on top of it and get it all scratched up, so I'm going to ask Dan over at Thors Hammer Custom leather to make a belt sheath for me. He did an incredible job on one he made for my HDS rotary, so I'm sure he can create an awesome holster for my SC600. Think I'll add a saddlebag for an extra 18650 also. Sweetness!!!!!! Let us all know if you like yours as much as everyone else does! Have fun with it!



Mrlysle: Dan will have had maybe a little practice at making a sheath for your SC600. Early in the day yesterday I also placed an order with Dan to make for me a holster for my SC600 with a vertical battery holder. Ironically, I too was so impressed with his work on the holster he made for my HDS Rotary that I had to have one for my SC600. Because I don't want the finish to get scratched up I am presently using a cheap nylon sheath made for a cheap Coast light. I am really looking forward to the holster from Thors Hammer!


----------



## jhc37013

What kind of style did you choose, I carry in my pocket but I would like a good holster to change up now and then. Did you contact him at the marketplace or website?


----------



## Lighteous

jhc37013 said:


> What kind of style did you choose, I carry in my pocket but I would like a good holster to change up now and then. Did you contact him at the marketplace or website?



I contacted him on his website: www.thorshammercustomleather.com I ordered a holster with a flap over the light and a vertical spare battery holder. You can choose tooling designs and colors, etc. Like the one for my Rotary, it will come with a very durable belt clip. You can also get an open design without the flap over the light. Have fun looking. Dan is great to work with. He has been very responsive to my questions sent by e-mail. Fast service too, as long as you catch him without a significant backlog.


----------



## picrthis

The Streamlight Scorpion holster fits the SC600 perfectly.


----------



## jhc37013

I've seen his work and website before but I could not find it thanks for the info, did he mention how long it would take?


----------



## Lighteous

jhc37013 said:


> I've seen his work and website before but I could not find it thanks for the info, did he mention how long it would take?



He didn't tell me specifically how long, but with the one for the Rotary he said it would be less than two weeks and I had it in one week. He said he would start that night on the holster for the SC600. Just ask him and he will tell you. My guess is that you will be satisfied with the turnaround time.


----------



## jhc37013

Nothing beats leather and I just sent him a e-mail, I like the idea of the battery holder to. I once corresponded with him about a HDS holster but I never went through with it, I believe I will this time


----------



## Lighteous

jhc37013 said:


> Nothing beats leather and I just sent him a e-mail, I like the idea of the battery holder to. I once corresponded with him about a HDS holster but I never went through with it, I believe I will this time



I wholly agree! There's nothing like the sound, smell and feel of fine quality leather.


----------



## EZO

Zeruel said:


> Which begs the question, how do the current owners carry this light around for now. The only methods I can think of is a holster (which ZL did not provide) or in a bag. I'm guessing some owners are having bulging pockets for past weeks.



Is that a flashlight in your pocket, or are you just happy to see me? :naughty:

Seriously though, I find I have a love/hate relationship with many clip designs. Clips are often indispensable but with a beautifully ergonomic design like the SC600 a clip can really ruin the feel in the hand. On many of my lights I remove the clips unless I am actually going to need it for an "out in the field" use but go sans clips around the house.


----------



## Overclocker

pjandyho said:


> I guess ZL's main aim is to design the light to be as small as possible so that it won't look and feel like a typical 18650 light. In doing so, certain tolerances in relation to internal diameter and wall thickness has to be set, thus resulting in certain batteries not fitting in properly. I don't think I will have any problems with batteries since I have plenty of AW 2200 mAh batteries and don't plan to buy the 2900 mAh ones. I guess I will only decide when the neutral white version is made available.


 

dude we're talking about the internal diameter being larger by only the thickness of the battery shrink wrap. not noticeable by the eye

but when a cell doesn't go in even a blind person will notice it ;-)


----------



## DM51

Lighteous said:


> There's nothing like the sound... of fine quality leather.


... especially when it goes "Moo!" 

LOL


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

Hey guys! My ears were burning and... It's just so darn hard not to buy new lights when I have customers talking about the new ones out there. My goodness this was a long thread to read through. Mrlysle and I spoke on the phone and he told me to check the light out. Lighteous then had me looking at them... and so I will be ordering one later today. This is so I can be sure to have a perfect fit for your holsters. Really. That's the only reason I am ordering one of these great lights. Come on guys. Help me justify another light! LOL! This light looks so cool!
Thanks for the compliments guys and thank you for the referals! I put a lot of pride into my leatherwork and I'm glad that it shows.
Lighteous, I forgot to ask you one question, what side would you like the verticle battery carrier on? If you wear the holster right side, I suggest the carrier is to the rear, so left side of holster. If you wear the light on the left side, then right side carrier. Just my suggestion.
jhc37013, I got your e-mail and sent you a reply. Turn around should be about 2 weeks. I'm going to order one today so I can be sure of the fit before I ship the holsters out.

Dan/Hogo/Thor


----------



## jhc37013

Lighteous said:


> I wholly agree! There's nothing like the sound, smell and feel of fine quality leather.



I sent him a email and he promptly replied :thumbsup:, I sent him everything I want it should be great and accommodate the SC600 well.


----------



## Lighteous

Hogokansatsukan said:


> Hey guys! My ears were burning and... It's just so darn hard not to buy new lights when I have customers talking about the new ones out there. My goodness this was a long thread to read through. Mrlysle and I spoke on the phone and he told me to check the light out. Lighteous then had me looking at them... and so I will be ordering one later today. This is so I can be sure to have a perfect fit for your holsters. Really. That's the only reason I am ordering one of these great lights. Come on guys. Help me justify another light! LOL! This light looks so cool!
> Thanks for the compliments guys and thank you for the referals! I put a lot of pride into my leatherwork and I'm glad that it shows.
> Lighteous, I forgot to ask you one question, what side would you like the verticle battery carrier on? If you wear the holster right side, I suggest the carrier is to the rear, so left side of holster. If you wear the light on the left side, then right side carrier. Just my suggestion.
> jhc37013, I got your e-mail and sent you a reply. Turn around should be about 2 weeks. I'm going to order one today so I can be sure of the fit before I ship the holsters out.
> 
> Dan/Hogo/Thor



Hogo, I sent you an email to respond to your question. Despite the fact that you will receive a great light by ordering an SC600, it shows dedication to the quailty of your products that you are willing to do so to insure proper fit! Kudos to you!! I hope you receive many orders. I'll post a photo on this thread which is sure to prompt interest. Further interest!


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

The more I've read about this light, the more I knew I needed to have one. I have the advantage of justifying my flashaholism with my little leather business. The only time it doesn't work is when I get two or three of the same light. Kind of like... I'm ordering the SC600 from Going Gear today... then when the warm tint comes out, I'll probably get one of those as well!

Well, Going Gear is down from 22 in stock to 21 in stock.
Can't wait to get it. Not only will this make making your holsters much better and easier, I can see this light going on my belt for EDC.

Damn! Is Going Gear fast or what? I already got my shipping confirmation.


----------



## Philonous

Got mine in the post today - really solid shipping times considering it was coming from China and they do it for free. I ordered it on the 1st of July, it shipped on the 4th, and it arrived on the 15th.


The build of the light looks and feels quality, and my AW 2900s fit in perfectly without any messing about. They're on charge at the moment so I haven't had a chance to try it out, but my first impressions are very positive. When I consider the size-to-power ratio of the light compared with my LD10, it really is mind-boggling. I cannot wait to turn it on!


One thing I will say is that for me, it's a little on the bulky side for pocket-carry. If you have cargo pants or whatever it might be a different story, but I'm a very skinny chap who wears regular but well-fitted jeans 90% of the time. Simply put, there's not enough room for me to sit down comfortably with the SC600 in my pocket. My SC51 is totally unobtrusive, and a much better fit for that purpose. However, if you carry a bag for your books or laptop or a bulky jacket, then the SC600 can still be an EDC light - it takes up so little room that it simply won't be an issue. But if you prefer to keep your clothing light (or tight, skinny jeans/spandex fans), it may be a little too wide.


----------



## Philonous

Sorry for the double post, but I just got the chance to turn mine on now. It's early days (as well as early in the day - it ain't dark yet), but my light has a distinctly violet tint. It's not just my eyes or anything, as my SC51 is a nice plain white (with some hints of blue around the edges). What tints have other people got?


EDIT: The more I look at it, the more I'm disappointed. My LD10 and SC51 both have a bluish tint around the edge of the flood, but it's nothing too noticable and it doesn't bother me in the least. On my SC600, the flood is entirely purple on all settings, with a reddish halo. It's not just tinged - it looks almost like it was modified in some way. In fact, when I turn the light on and look at it from an angle, I can actually see purple light in the reflector.


I'm going to wait until it gets dark before coming to a final verdict, but right now I just don't feel like I got what was in the product description. Simply put, this light is not "cool white" - it's cool purple. I really don't want to go through the hassle of sending it back, but I'm seriously considering sending ZL an email and asking for a replacement. I want the light, but I want it to be white. Based on your experiences, what do you thin my chances are?


----------



## Fireclaw18

Philonous said:


> Sorry for the double post, but I just got the chance to turn mine on now. It's early days (as well as early in the day - it ain't dark yet), but my light has a distinctly violet tint. It's not just my eyes or anything, as my SC51 is a nice plain white (with some hints of blue around the edges). What tints have other people got?



Mine was a very white tint, very slightly towards the neutral side of white.

I returned it for service to repair the defective button issue about 3 week. Still waiting for it to come back.


----------



## Lighteous

Philonous said:


> Sorry for the double post, but I just got the chance to turn mine on now. It's early days (as well as early in the day - it ain't dark yet), but my light has a distinctly violet tint. It's not just my eyes or anything, as my SC51 is a nice plain white (with some hints of blue around the edges). What tints have other people got?
> 
> 
> EDIT: The more I look at it, the more I'm disappointed. My LD10 and SC51 both have a bluish tint around the edge of the flood, but it's nothing too noticable and it doesn't bother me in the least. On my SC600, the flood is entirely purple on all settings, with a reddish halo. It's not just tinged - it looks almost like it was modified in some way. In fact, when I turn the light on and look at it from an angle, I can actually see purple light in the reflector.
> 
> 
> I'm going to wait until it gets dark before coming to a final verdict, but right now I just don't feel like I got what was in the product description. Simply put, this light is not "cool white" - it's cool purple. I really don't want to go through the hassle of sending it back, but I'm seriously considering sending ZL an email and asking for a replacement. I want the light, but I want it to be white. Based on your experiences, what do you thin my chances are?



Mine has a white tint. Not remotely purple.


----------



## lightsandknives

No purple in mine either. Very creamy white light. It does show a little yellow on a white wall though.


----------



## uknewbie

No purple on mine either.

Have noticed odd switch behaviour though. If you run your finger over the switch, very lightly, forward and back you can turn on the light to high.

You are very unlikely to do this accidentally. I was messing about with it to see if I could, having read it on here.


----------



## Philonous

Well, tint aside, my light is perfect. The tailcap feels wonderful to screw open and closed - the tight fit just oozes precision. The batteries also slot in perfectly, with just the right amount of room either side. The switch is easy to press with a bit of pressure, but not too easy and significantly depressed into the light - in other words, absolutely perfect.


That's what's so frustrating about the tint. I'm totally satisfied with every other aspect of my SC600, and I would recommend the model without hesitation - if it had the same tint as my SC51. The SC51 has an ever so slightly violet 'halo', but it's barely visible and the hotspot and flood are a gorgeous creamy white. The difference between it and my SC600 is like night and day. The SC600 is simply purple beside it. The hotspot is the same (if slightly warmer) creamy white, but the flood is entirely violet/purple. You couldn't call it white, or describe it as a 'purple tinge'. Any white objects, be they walls/ceilings, shoes, bed sheets, my MacBook, painted metal, etc. all have an ultraviolet-esque colour when under the floodbeam of the SC600. I don't have a camera that can pick up the tint, but you don't have to be a flashaholic to see it.


I love the SC600, but I really do think I'll be sending an email to ask for a replacement. The tint on my light is just not white, by any stretch of the imagination, and for $95 I don't think that's acceptable. If the edge of the flood were a bit off, that would be one thing, but when it's the whole flood beam, then I have a purple light - not a white one.


EDIT: Just checked out ZLs return policy, which seems pretty straight-forward and fair. I'm going to do a bit of outdoor testing tonight, but having checked the beam against a variety of surfaces and compared it to my other lights, I know this is one I'll be sending back. I might try and push ZL to send the replacement on speedier mail, to make up for the hassle of returning the light (as well as payng to return it) and waiting for a new one.


Basically, I'm sold on the light, just not this one!


----------



## Lighteous

Philonous said:


> Well, tint aside, my light is perfect. The tailcap feels wonderful to screw open and closed - the tight fit just oozes precision. The batteries also slot in perfectly, with just the right amount of room either side. The switch is easy to press with a bit of pressure, but not too easy and significantly depressed into the light - in other words, absolutely perfect.
> 
> 
> That's what's so frustrating about the tint. I'm totally satisfied with every other aspect of my SC600, and I would recommend the model without hesitation - if it had the same tint as my SC51. The SC51 has an ever so slightly violet 'halo', but it's barely visible and the hotspot and flood are a gorgeous creamy white. The difference between it and my SC600 is like night and day. The SC600 is simply purple beside it. The hotspot is the same (if slightly warmer) creamy white, but the flood is entirely violet/purple. You couldn't call it white, or describe it as a 'purple tinge'. Any white objects, be they walls/ceilings, shoes, bed sheets, my MacBook, painted metal, etc. all have an ultraviolet-esque colour when under the floodbeam of the SC600. I don't have a camera that can pick up the tint, but you don't have to be a flashaholic to see it.
> 
> 
> I love the SC600, but I really do think I'll be sending an email to ask for a replacement. The tint on my light is just not white, by any stretch of the imagination, and for $95 I don't think that's acceptable. If the edge of the flood were a bit off, that would be one thing, but when it's the whole flood beam, then I have a purple light - not a white one.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just checked out ZLs return policy, which seems pretty straight-forward and fair. I'm going to do a bit of outdoor testing tonight, but having checked the beam against a variety of surfaces and compared it to my other lights, I know this is one I'll be sending back. I might try and push ZL to send the replacement on speedier mail, to make up for the hassle of returning the light (as well as payng to return it) and waiting for a new one.
> 
> 
> Basically, I'm sold on the light, just not this one!


 
Returning and replacing is the right course. No matter what you think of the light for all of its myriad of other positive characteristics, the purple tint will make you see red and will perpetually taint a light that you otherwise really like. 

Ironically, today I received both an SC51 and an SC31 (I know, flashaholism) and both have white tints. And they are thoroughly awesome! I bought them because of my experience with my SC600 and the positive comments posted on this forum.


----------



## mode-locker

I also just received my SC600. It's a great light with excellent power for its size. I have a couple of questions:

1) I noticed that when a short click is pressed to access the turbo setting, the light momentarily goes through the low setting first. It does this for a brief instant and is almost imperceptible, especially if the low setting is configured to L2. With the low configured to the L1 setting in memory, if I short click the light to access turbo, I observe that the SC600 pre-flashes for a very brief instant at the low setting illumination level first and then goes to turbo. It's not a big deal, I just thought the behavior was a bit odd given the reputation of the UI. Note that I understand the UI well and can only really observe the pre-flash if low is configured to L1 in memory. Has anyone else observed this behavior?

2) There appears to be a purple ring of light around the extreme periphery of the beam. I believe this is the same issue that Philonous has described above. The source of the purple ring around the periphery of the beam is due to the anti-reflection coating on the flashlight window. Either it's poor quality or there was a bad coating run on some windows. I notice that if I look at the flashlight at a somewhat extreme angle, the light has purple tint to it, but appears fine when viewed head-on. Also, if I place the light against a white wall the purple ring is clearly obvious at the edge of the beam. The tint of my hotspot is creamy to lemony white. Aside from myself and Philonous, does anyone else have a purple ring around the periphery of their SC600?

Overall, this is a great light. I just want to understand if what I’m observing is normal.


----------



## Philonous

mode-locker said:


> I also just received my SC600. It's a great light with excellent power for its size. I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1) I noticed that when a short click is pressed to access the turbo setting, the light momentarily goes through the low setting first. It does this for a brief instant and is almost imperceptible, especially if the low setting is configured to L2. With the low configured to the L1 setting in memory, if I short click the light to access turbo, I observe that the SC600 pre-flashes for a very brief instant at the low setting illumination level first and then goes to turbo. It's not a big deal, I just thought the behavior was a bit odd given the reputation of the UI. Note that I understand the UI well and can only really observe the pre-flash if low is configured to L1 in memory. Has anyone else observed this behavior?




Yes, that's normal (happens on my SC51 too). Basically, once you press that button, the low is always what comes on first, even if it's just for a split second. If you keep holding for a moment it will stay on low, but if you let go instantly the light will jump to high. It actually makes sense if you think about it - that way you don't have to wait for the light to turn on when you hold it for the low, even though at the start your ZL doesn't actually know if you're going to do a short click or a long one.




mode-locker said:


> 2) There appears to be a purple ring of light around the extreme periphery of the beam. I believe this is the same issue that Philonous has described above. The source of the purple ring around the periphery of the beam is due to the anti-reflection coating on the flashlight window. Either it's poor quality or there was a bad coating run on some windows. I notice that if I look at the flashlight at a somewhat extreme angle, the light has purple tint to it, but appears fine when viewed head-on. Also, if I place the light against a white wall the purple ring is clearly obvious at the edge of the beam. The tint of my hotspot is creamy to lemony white. Aside from myself and Philonous, does anyone else have a purple ring around the periphery of their SC600?


 

I know exactly what you're talking about, but mine isn't purple - it's red. My SC51 has that slight purple ring on the _very_ extreme edge of the beam, but it's very hard to make out - you can really only see it when you look at it from a funny angle, or hold it very close to something white. The actual hotspot and flood are that nice creamy white, which sounds similar to what you have on your SC600. However, on my SC600 the hotspot is white, the flood is distinctly purple/violet, and the extreme periphery is a sort of redish-copper. If I just had some peripheral violet tones I wouldn't mind at all, but the flood of my beam is actually purple all the way through.


BTW, I've been doing some tests outside, and it's fine when dealing with anything that isn't white. Amazing power, genuinely astonishing when you look down at what's in your hand. However, once that flood beam is on something pale, it's 'white shirt at a niteclub' stuff. The hotspot is fine, but the flood is like something you'd use to find stains at a crime scene.


----------



## pblanch

I mentioned a very slight blue hue to my flood a while back. The hot spot is beautifully white though. To be honest the hue is nothing to me as its only noticed on white walls and in real world is not noticeable at all. I am still just blown away with the 750lm. I have it mainly on H2 200lm as I t still amazingly bright and 6 hours is just incredible. 

I carry around in cargo pockets and is no problem.


----------



## flatline

Philonous said:


> but the flood is like something you'd use to find stains at a crime scene.


 
That's a fascinating description, but I have no idea what you intended to mean by it.

--flatline


----------



## samgab

flatline said:


> That's a fascinating description, but I have no idea what you intended to mean by it.
> 
> --flatline


 
I think he means the ultra-violet lights that are used to illuminate "protein" stains etc. In other words, very purple. I think that's what he means anyway.


----------



## SantaClawz

How good are Zebralights? As far as overall quality. Never owned one before, I have two Fenix lights but really like the specs of SC600 and the looks.

How does the manufacturer compare to Fenix for example? Are they on par?


----------



## Philonous

samgab said:


> I think he means the ultra-violet lights that are used to illuminate "protein" stains etc. In other words, very purple. I think that's what he means anyway.




Exactly - just a little colourful description on my part!


Anyway, I've now done a load of 3AM testing and feel like my views on the light are pretty settled. I've spoken at length about the tint on my light, so I'll leave that aside for now, as it's clearly just a luck of the draw situation. As a piece of design though, the SC600 is wonderful. The sheer amount of light that comes out of this thing really is astonishing. You press the button, and you can light up a whole (very large) building from a considerable distance. It really is like a having a floodlight or headlamp in pocket-sized form. I'm new to high-end lights, so my LD10 and SC51 both impressed me a great deal when I got them (and still do in a lot of ways), but the package offered by this light and battery combo is just phenomenal. It feels like you're holding something vaguely impossible.


What's more, the range of light settings makes this thing super-versatile. I did a bunch of things tonight, from lighting buildings and trees at various distances as well as going on a very light hike on a rocky road, and the super low, mediums and turbo were all really useful to have just a click away. That 'spectrum' of modes, combined with the ZL UI, makes it a joy to operate. Everything's one-handed and very simple, and there's a setting for every situation. I still think this light is too bulky for pocket carry, but I can see why people want to make it their EDC light. It just gives you so many options and so much flexibility. All in all, it's an utterly compelling piece of technology.


However, my tint still annoys me. It's noticable outside too, especially if anything white or grey comes into the picture, and based on tonight's testing that happens often enough to make it worth sending the light back. Basically, I'm willing to wait a few weeks to get a great version of what is clearly a great light.


----------



## Lighteous

SantaClawz said:


> How good are Zebralights? As far as overall quality. Never owned one before, I have two Fenix lights but really like the specs of SC600 and the looks.
> 
> How does the manufacturer compare to Fenix for example? Are they on par?


 
Simply said, ZebraLights are awesome! The SC600 was my first ZL and I bought it because of the many positive comments and characteristic descriptions in this thread. In the past I was always put off by the looks of ZebraLights. I didn't like the design or the color. But there are so many positive comments about them, virtually every model, that I became very curious. The 750 OTF lumens on high and the .1 lumens on low convinced me to buy one. Within minutes I was blown away by this light! I like it so much that I ordered a custom made leather holster for it and ordered both the SC51 and SC31 models--both of which arrived today and are worthy of all the praise I've read. ZebraLights are easily on par with Fenix, and in my estimation are a notch above. I like Fenix and have three of their lights, but I prefer ZL. If you give the SC600 a try, I'd wager that you'll be hooked too.


----------



## jhc37013

flatline said:


> That's a fascinating description, but I have no idea what you intended to mean by it.
> 
> --flatline


 
I think he means a UV type of tint.


----------



## easilyled

I am not so sure that the violet tint outside of the hotspot in the beam has much to do with the anti-reflective coating.

I have observed this in each of my XM-L lights and therefore ascribe it to the XM-L itself which produces a two-tone beam in conjunction with most reflectors.

The SST-50s produced more even tones, but I prefer the greater efficiency and lower Vfs of the XM-Ls which result in significantly higher outputs.


----------



## jhc37013

easilyled said:


> I am not so sure that the violet tint outside of the hotspot in the beam has much to do with the anti-reflective coating.
> 
> *I have observed this in each of my XM-L lights and therefore ascribe it to the XM-L itself which produces a two-tone beam in conjunction with most reflectors.*
> 
> The SST-50s produced more even tones, but I prefer the greater efficiency and lower Vfs of the XM-Ls which result in significantly higher outputs.



Yep that what I've seen as well, I don't know if it's the emitter alone or a combo of the the emitter and reflector type.


----------



## Glock27

This thread desperately needs more beamshots! It is impossible to visualize what tint shifts you are actually seeing.

G27


----------



## easilyled

Glock27 said:


> This thread desperately needs more beamshots! It is impossible to visualize what tint shifts you are actually seeing.
> 
> G27


 
I'm not good at beamshots. Think of 2 circles, a smaller white/yellow circle inside a larger light violet circle and that's what the beam looks like on a white wall.


----------



## Philonous

easilyled said:


> I'm not good at beamshots. Think of 2 circles, a smaller white/yellow circle inside a larger light violet circle and that's what the beam looks like on a white wall.


 

We have a lot in common! I also lack the knowledge and equipment to produce a half-decent beamshot, and that's also exactly what my beam looks like (with a barely-visible redish/copper halo on the extreme periphery - lay the light down flat on its side and you can definitely verify its existence).


----------



## jhc37013

Philonous said:


> We have a lot in common! I also lack the knowledge and equipment to produce a half-decent beamshot, and that's also exactly what my beam looks like (with a barely-visible redish/copper halo on the extreme periphery - lay the light down flat on its side and you can definitely verify its existence).



That reddish tint area is way out on the outside of the spill and is not noticeable in real use, especially considering how wide the spill area is.


----------



## Philonous

jhc37013 said:


> That reddish tint area is way out on the outside of the spill and is not noticeable in real use, especially considering how wide the spill area is.


 

Oh I know, I'm not complaining about that at all. I only mentioned it because I think that's what mode-locker was talking about when he mentioned that his light has a "purple ring of light" around the extreme periphery. He thought that's what I was talking about, but my flood is purple, and the peripheral halo is red. If it's just that halo that's purple on his light, then he has nothing to worry about. Frankly I don't care about mine either - it's the purple flood (exactly as you described) that's bothering me. Yet you and easilyled seem to think it's normal for this kind of light, even though everyone else apparently sees only white. I don't want to have to mess around and return this thing to China if it's unnecessary and unlikely to produce a different result, because this light is so much fun. Do you guys both have SC600s with exactly the same yellow/purple tint combo?


----------



## easilyled

Philonous said:


> Oh I know, I'm not complaining about that at all. I only mentioned it because I think that's what mode-locker was talking about when he mentioned that his light has a "purple ring of light" around the extreme periphery. He thought that's what I was talking about, but my flood is purple, and the peripheral halo is red. If it's just that halo that's purple on his light, then he has nothing to worry about. Frankly I don't care about mine either - it's the purple flood (exactly as you described) that's bothering me. Yet you and easilyled seem to think it's normal for this kind of light, even though everyone else apparently sees only white. I don't want to have to mess around and return this thing to China if it's unnecessary and unlikely to produce a different result, because this light is so much fun. Do you guys both have SC600s with exactly the same yellow/purple tint combo?



Yes, this is the same with my SC600. Its also the same with 3 completely different lights that I have with the XM-L emitter and reflector combination. It doesn't bother me because the super output of the XM-L more than makes up for it as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## jhc37013

Are you certain it's purple and not cool white? I'm just trying to help you not question you, when I first got my first XM-L light I was not sure what exactly I was seeing until I compare it to other XM-L light's. Do you have any other XM-L light's to compare it to? It seems you really like it if you could just figure out the tint deal and I would hate to see you waste time and money on return shipping but if it would help satisfy your mind/eyes maybe it would be best.


----------



## Philonous

easilyled said:


> Yes, this is the same with my SC600. Its also the same with 3 completely different lights that I have with the XM-L emitter and reflector combination. It doesn't bother me because the super output of the XM-L more than makes up for it as far as I'm concerned.


 

Wow, that complicates things then. I've been poring over the few screenshots and videos I've seen posted here for the last few hours, and all seem to have some kind of violet tint in the flood (though to my eyes it doesn't seem as strong as on my SC600). However, I think I'm going to have to defer to experience on this one - you have other lights for comparison and I don't. And if this tint is to be expected from XM-L, then I'd have to agree that the output makes the trade-off worth it.




jhc37013 said:


> Are you certain it's purple and not cool white? I'm just trying to help you not question you, when I first got my first XM-L light I was not sure what exactly I was seeing until I compare it to other XM-L light's. Do you have any other XM-L light's to compare it to? It seems you really like it if you could just figure out the tint deal and I would hate to see you waste time and money on return shipping but if it would help satisfy your mind/eyes maybe it would be best.


 

Don't worry man, I'm new to this game and can totally believe that I turned the light on with unrealistic expectations about what I would see, or that I'm seeing purple when in fact it's just super-bright cool white on my wall/ceiling. I have no other XM-L lights for comparison - all I have to go on are my Fenix LD10 and SC51, neither of which have remotely comparable output (which means it's hard for me to know what to expect). However, the floodbeams on those lights are much more white than that of my SC600. And yes, I am more than satsified with every other aspect of the light - it is perfectly designed and operates flawlessly.


Anyway, I'm not exactly talanted with a camera, but I did some basic shots with my phone. It has fairly limited settings options, but I tried to fiddle with brightness and contrast to make the shots as close to what I see with the naked eye as possible. None of the ceiling shots were really representative of what I saw with my eyes - either the flood wasn't as violet as it appeared to me, or if it was it the hotspot was nothing like real life. However, I did take a shot on some sheets of paper which I felt was basically 1:1 with what I saw:









This one is exactly what I see with the naked eye. On paper it doesn't look bad at all, but when I shine at the ceiling or other white surfaces I get a noticably more violet tone. However, even if I decide to send it back I don't think I'll be able to until Wednesday at the earliest, so I'm going to do some more testing and playing around to see if it really is purpler shade of white or if it's just my eyes.


----------



## StandardBattery

Ya, I considered it a slight blue, but I think that's fairly typical with the current LED. That's why I'm still buying the neutral version when it's available. In use I can found the current light though to be very nice and I don't particuilarly notice the beam issue in regular use, but I don't use it for EDC, more outside I need a lot of light applications or playing around with.


----------



## SantaClawz

Compared to Fenix LD20, is SC600 a smaller and lighter flashlight? Anybody know?


----------



## StandardBattery

SantaClawz said:


> Compared to Fenix LD20, is SC600 a smaller and lighter flashlight? Anybody know?


No it's shorter, fatter, heavier w/ battery SC600 134g, L2D 106g (Alkaline cells).


----------



## SantaClawz

Thanks


----------



## Tarantula

I don't believe that purple tint is to be expected from XM-L, because I own Maelstrom X7 and is warm beam of light. 
And in comparation to other lights that I have, like Olight M20 Warrior R5, Nitecore Q5, Fenix LD10 Q5, Eagletac M2XC4 3xR2, Fenix TK40 and others, Maelstrom X7 is noticeable warmer without any purple tone.
Actually Maelstrom X7 is only light that I have that is on the warm side of beam.
So that purple tone on the picture above is not good.
I was thinking to buy one, but now I'll wait, because I'm a little disappointed with a beam.


----------



## samgab

It seems like in the U2 bin - the maximum output emitter available at the moment - there are limited tints available at the moment. 
They've gone for chromaticity bins that fall at 6300K on the colour temperature scale, they state. 
If you take a look at the CIE 1931 chromaticity xy curve, and look at 6300K along the Planckian locus, the range seems to fall between a greenish hue and this purple/rose tint. I suspect that Zebralight have decided to try for emitters that avoid the green tint, and as a result are getting this slightly mauve tint instead. I think that in the U2 bin as yet, perfectly pure cool white isn't an option. It's a sacrifice for getting the highest luminous flux emitter available. 
I still have yet to receive my S600, so I'll hold judgement on whether the sacrifice is worth it or not.
One thing I will say: given the choice between a sickly green tint and a mauve tint, I'll go for the mauve/purple for sure.


----------



## pblanch

My god. It still blows me away with the amount of knowledge some have. 

Thanks for the info. 

I can live with the very slight hue on mine. I really don't notice it unless I am looking for it and only on pure white walls (who has those anyway). I was expecting pure white like my H51 but the 200lm for 6 hours and blinding 750lm is still awesome and is still my EDC for at home (as opposed to work - I fly a lot and their are restriction on Liion batteries on planes).


----------



## molon_labe

At first I liked this light a lot. Now Im starting to not like it. I find the push and hold for 3/4ths of a second to much too ask. If I want high I have to push which takes about 1/3rd of a second. If I want low it push and hold for 3/4ths a second and if I want medium its push and hold for about 9/10ths of a second.

The dang grouping for the modes is too close together. It should be push and hold for 2 seconds for low or there needs to be a way to switch the push fast to make it come on in low instead of high. I am constantly hitting the undesired mode. Especially if you are in the middle of something else and cant give 100% concentration to turning the dang light on.

Sheesshhhh


I can see this light being sold really soon.


----------



## mrlysle

Lighteous said:


> Mrlysle: Dan will have had maybe a little practice at making a sheath for your SC600. Early in the day yesterday I also placed an order with Dan to make for me a holster for my SC600 with a vertical battery holder. Ironically, I too was so impressed with his work on the holster he made for my HDS Rotary that I had to have one for my SC600. Because I don't want the finish to get scratched up I am presently using a cheap nylon sheath made for a cheap Coast light. I am really looking forward to the holster from Thors Hammer!



Hey lighteous. Good to hear you and Dan hooked up! I really like the HDS rotary holster he made for me. He has my order for my SC600 holster also. I had some ideas going around in my head about how I wanted my SC600 holster, so Dan and I will be talking on the phone a few times to figure out the design. Fortunately, he's getting one now also, so he'll have a good deal of SC600 holster experience under his belt in no time. He's a master craftsman with his leather for sure, so if my idea for a holster design won't work, I know I can just trust him to do his thing and get a super rig. Let us know about yours when you get it. I'll do the same, and put up a pic or two!


----------



## leon2245

molon_labe said:


> *At first I liked this light a lot.* Now Im starting to not like it. I find the push and hold for 3/4ths of a second to much too ask. If I want high I have to push which takes about 1/3rd of a second. If I want low it push and hold for 3/4ths a second and if I want medium its push and hold for about 9/10ths of a second.
> 
> The dang grouping for the modes is too close together. It should be push and hold for 2 seconds for low or there needs to be a way to switch the push fast to make it come on in low instead of high. I am constantly hitting the undesired mode. Especially if you are in the middle of something else and cant give 100% concentration to turning the dang light on.
> 
> Sheesshhhh
> 
> 
> I can see this light being sold really soon.


 

So it's not getting easier over time? I figured there'd be a learning curve, or at the very least not get _more_ difficult! Maybe approach it like a video game & sit down & practice it. Consider how complex & nuanced some of those games' button-pressing sequences are, & how automatic they eventually become. Granted not the ideal approach to what is supposedly an "intuitive" u.i., but with both hi AND lo available immediately it really sounds like one worth investing some muscle memory in. It's all muscle memory.

M.L. by the way are you seeing purple tints anywhere in your beam too b.t.w.?


Now go practice!

:whoopin:


----------



## Colonel Sanders

molon, if it's Zebra's standard UI try this....for high from the off position, just TAP 1 time. For medium go TAP TAP! For low, you go TAP TAP TAP or just hold for about 2/3 second. 

Easy enough, no?


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Also, just about anyone should be able to master locking and unlocking the tailcap with one hand with only a little practice. If the threads are right it's pretty smooth and easy.


----------



## samgab

Anyone feeling like this?



A little New Zealand music to cheer you up then 

Edit. Oh well that didn't work so well. Thanks DRM!


----------



## gooseman

Just got mine today; its a beautiful light. Not much I can add over the previous 1167 comments, but as far as my beam tint goes, the flood is a cool blue (not bad - I don't mind) but the hotspot and corona are a sickly green tint. So it seems I lost out on the tint lottery.

I have a definite preference, in the desert, for the cool white ~6500K not exhibiting any green. If I take this light and my Wolf-Eyes Explorer MCE into the dirt, I find the cooler / non-green tint of the Explorer far more pleasing.

The SC600 I have is the greenest beam in my collection of other Zebralights, JetBeams, Fenix, Wolf Eyes, Eagletacs, and Tiablos (remember those?). The only other light that comes close enough to the green tint is my EagleTac M2 SSC-P7.

I got this light to replace a Wolf Eyes MCE Explorer, but the tint on the Explorer is much nicer so I'll keep on using that.

Has anyone had any success in exchanging for a different tint? I got this at the same time as an H31, which has a beautiful white tint. I purchased mine directly from ZL.


----------



## Philonous

gooseman said:


> Has anyone had any success in exchanging for a different tint? I got this at the same time as an H31, which has a beautiful white tint. I purchased mine directly from ZL.


 

I haven't tried it myself, but ZL say they have an unconditional returns policy. You can supposedly send it back for any reason within 30 days of receiving it. If you really can't stand the tint (after more testing I'm in two minds about mine), send them an email and check it out.


----------



## StandardBattery

samgab said:


> Anyone feeling like this?
> 
> <video>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKj4upY1VYI</video>
> 
> A little New Zealand music to cheer you up then
> 
> Edit. Oh well that didn't work so well. Thanks DRM!


 
Worked for me! Cool song... This belongs in threads more about Red though. Thanks!


----------



## pjandyho

I know I said that I was going to wait for the clip and neutral tint to be available, but last night I couldn't hold it anymore and made an impulse buy to tie me through until the neutral white is available. Once I get the promised clip from ZL, I will put the cool white up on CPFMP together with the clip from ZL for sale.


----------



## jhc37013

That is the smart move pjandyho, enough of others having all the fun time to join the party. Like you said you can easily sell it at MP and you can think of it as a renter, heck you may even end up liking it so much you decide to keep both.


----------



## jhc37013

gooseman said:


> Just got mine today; its a beautiful light. Not much I can add over the previous 1167 comments, but as far as my beam tint goes, the flood is a cool blue (not bad - I don't mind) but the hotspot and corona are a sickly green tint. So it seems I lost out on the tint lottery.
> 
> 
> Has anyone had any success in exchanging for a different tint? I got this at the same time as an H31, which has a beautiful white tint. I purchased mine directly from ZL.



My good XM-L tints tend to have cool white spill and a yellowish to white hotspot, my best XM-L tints is my TD15X and even better the SC600.

If your sure the hotspot is green send it back this is not very common with XM-L and even more rare with ZL. I would normally not suggest sending a light back for tint because usually a line of light's tend to have the same tint for a specific amount of time anyway so you would be exchanging for the same tint, I've even had dealer/manufacturer tell me they could not exchange my light because of tint because all of those models exhibit the same tint and that my light was within "specs", this was after I sent the light back for them to see and it was still within the exchange or refund time frame and trust me the tint was awful. I would have asked for a refund if they would not help me but the light was already on it's way back to me after they contacted me.

This was not ZL and I trust them with tints more than any other large producer and from everything I seen and been a part of no matter the problem if you don't like it for whatever reason they will exchange it for you. I think it's far to good of a light not to be completely satisfied with it, the potential for you to get what you want with this model has me thinking you should try another.


----------



## Lighteous

mrlysle said:


> Hey lighteous. Good to hear you and Dan hooked up! I really like the HDS rotary holster he made for me. He has my order for my SC600 holster also. I had some ideas going around in my head about how I wanted my SC600 holster, so Dan and I will be talking on the phone a few times to figure out the design. Fortunately, he's getting one now also, so he'll have a good deal of SC600 holster experience under his belt in no time. He's a master craftsman with his leather for sure, so if my idea for a holster design won't work, I know I can just trust him to do his thing and get a super rig. Let us know about yours when you get it. I'll do the same, and put up a pic or two!


 
Mrlysle, I will definitely post a photo or two of my holster. I went with a traditional design for mine with selected tooling an border. I'm curious to see what ideas you have that Dan is able to create.


----------



## jhc37013

Lighteous said:


> Mrlysle, I will definitely post a photo or two of my holster. I went with a traditional design for mine with selected tooling an border. I'm curious to see what ideas you have that Dan is able to create.



I will share mine to maybe Dan will post some pics as he gets them going, I asked for the flap half way down not all the way to the bottom and also a vertical 18650 battery carrier. The idea of carrying the SC600 with a extra cell riding shotgun was to much to refuse, I also asked for an engraving ZL SC600 with the ZL initial above the SC600 both on the flap. Mine will be black with a silver button.


----------



## Lighteous

jhc37013 said:


> I will share mine to maybe Dan will post some pics as he gets them going, I asked for the flap half way down not all the way to the bottom and also a vertical 18650 battery carrier. The idea of carrying the SC600 with a extra cell riding shotgun was to much to refuse, I also asked for an engraving ZL SC600 with the ZL initial above the SC600 both on the flap. Mine will be black with a silver button.


 
I asked for a full flap over and with a vertical battery holder. I added small dragon scales with a Celtic border all on raisin tan. My holster form my Rotary is black so I wanted something a little different for the SC600.


----------



## mode-locker

It sounds like the bi-colour tint of my beam (yellowish to white hotspot, cool white flood) is consistent with other SC600’s and XM-L lights in general. None of my XP-G lights behave this way so it was a bit unexpected. I find the bi-color tint to only be really obvious when used indoors on high with white walls, which is not likely to occur very often. I tend to only use the med and low settings indoors and the bi-color tint is not really apparent at those light levels.

Overall this is an amazing flashlight. I simply can’t put the light down. The amount of light that is generated from the body is astonishing given it size, and the wow factor with non-flashaholic friends is second to none. The UI is very intuitive and in my opinion is perfect as is. I wouldn’t change a thing regarding the operation of the light.

Two areas of improvement I see for this light concern the recessed switch. These are only very small issues and should not impact people wanting to purchase the light. I find the edge on the recessed switch opening to not be as refined as other parts of the light. The edge is not sharp, it’s just not as contoured as it should have been. The edge on the recessed opening consists of a single flat bevel when it should have been either a stepped bevel or rounded in shape. Second, I’d like to see Zebralight incorporate an elliptically shaped switch recess on future lights. I find that with a deeply recessed switch, an elliptically-shaped opening is far more natural to use than a circular opening. Again, these are very small details and should not impact people wanting to buy this light.

I think the UI is one of Zebralight’s greatest selling points. I’d love to see them make a larger light, designed for throw, with maybe a 50 mm head, something along the lines of the new Olight SR51 offering, which I’m seriously considering at the moment. I think the build quality of the SC600 is superb and they should apply the same design and manufacturing philosophy to larger lights. With their proven UI, I think they would have a lot of people interested.


----------



## carl

mode-locker said:


> Two areas of improvement I see for this light concern the recessed switch. These are only very small issues and should not impact people wanting to purchase the light. I find the edge on the recessed switch opening to not be as refined as other parts of the light. The edge is not sharp, it’s just not as contoured as it should have been. The edge on the recessed opening consists of a single flat bevel when it should have been either a stepped bevel or rounded in shape. Second, I’d like to see Zebralight incorporate an elliptically shaped switch recess on future lights. I find that with a deeply recessed switch, an elliptically-shaped opening is far more natural to use than a circular opening.



1) Do you mean elliptical like the Spark SL6?
2) Is the SC600 switch too stiff for you?

thanks


----------



## Shooter21

wow .1 lumens for 80 days i would love to see someone test it.


----------



## BWX

mode-locker said:


> It sounds like the bi-colour tint of my beam (yellowish to white hotspot, cool white flood) is consistent with other SC600’s and XM-L lights in general. None of my XP-G lights behave this way so it was a bit unexpected.
> .............
> .............



My Quark AA2 S2 has a slight bi-color tint just like that.. A slightly warm to neutral spot with a coolish spill. I actually like it and it works great outside in real world conditions. It works way better than a solid cool-white spot and spill. I wish all my lights had that tint.


----------



## mitro

jhc37013 said:


> That is the smart move pjandyho, enough of others having all the fun time to join the party. Like you said you can easily sell it at MP and you can think of it as a renter, heck you may even end up liking it so much you decide to keep both.


 And give ZL no reason to release cool and warm versions concurrently in future models. Why would they sell one light when they can sell two? It makes neutrals look less popular and we'll have to keep waiting (or in the case of other companies - begging) for them. I don't understand buying something that isn't what you want especially when what you DO want is right around the corner.


----------



## fnj

Shooter21 said:


> wow .1 lumens for 80 days i would love to see someone test it.


 
I have reached the conclusion that it would not be a good idea to come anywhere near to the shutoff point in testing it at the lowest setting. This is because the drain is so tiny at this setting that the cell is almost in an open circuit condition. For the cell to come anywhere near to 2.7 volts (I think that is the shutoff point of the circuit in the light) when not under heavy drain would be an extremely brutal treatment. The shutoff should be nearer to 3.6 volts FOR THIS PARTICULAR CONDITION. At 3.6 volts at a drain even as high as 0.05 C (145 ma), the state of charge as a percent of full charge is well into the single digits. At closer to 1 ma, the state of charge at 3.6 volts would be so close to FULLY discharged as to make absolutely no difference. That huge gap between 3.6 volts and 2.7 volts is going to be an extreme insult to the cell. The cell might survive one such excursion (to 2.7 volts at almost open circuit), but be heavily damaged by it. Or it might not even survive.

The same goes for protected cells. The shutoff voltage of the protection circuit in a protected cell is set far, far too low to do its job properly at extremely low discharge rates.

For more usual usage patterns, the protection is fine. On high levels, and even on medium, it should do its job of protecting the cell (though on medium it would make me a lot happier if the shutoff point was somewhat higher).

Sorry to be the bearer of such cautionary news.


----------



## flatline

mitro said:


> And give ZL no reason to release cool and warm versions concurrently in future models. Why would they sell one light when they can sell two? It makes neutrals look less popular and we'll have to keep waiting (or in the case of other companies - begging) for them. I don't understand buying something that isn't what you want especially when what you DO want is right around the corner.


 
To be fair, I think the delay between cool and neutral offerings has more to do with the available supply of emitters with the proper tint in an acceptable bin than any marketing conspiracy to make cools look more popular than neutrals.

Zebralight is one of a very small number of makers that actually attempts to make neutral (and now higher CRI) options available. The primary reason I purchased my SC51w was to show my support for their willingness to carry less popular emitters (although now I wish I had waited long enough to purchase the SC51c instead).

--flatline


----------



## uknewbie

Well it appears I am a victim of a faulty switch.

If I stroke the switch lightly, very lightly, it turns on.

Bit annoying, will have to return it I guess for repair.

This been a common issue Mr Zebralight?


----------



## flatline

uknewbie said:


> Well it appears I am a victim of a faulty switch.
> 
> If I stroke the switch lightly, very lightly, it turns on.
> 
> Bit annoying, will have to return it I guess for repair.
> 
> This been a common issue Mr Zebralight?


 
Zebralight says this behavior is caused by a faulty capacitor. It's conceivable that they got a bad batch of this particular component. Hopefully, the number of affected lights is small (but I don't know that).

--flatline


----------



## pjandyho

jhc37013 said:


> That is the smart move pjandyho, enough of others having all the fun time to join the party. Like you said you can easily sell it at MP and you can think of it as a renter, heck you may even end up liking it so much you decide to keep both.


 
Here's the problem. It's easy to say that I can always sell the cool white away later, but pass attempts at doing so always seem to fail. I am either too lazy to take photos of the light and put up a sale thread, or I am too preoccupied I forgot about selling it. That's how I chalk up 50+ flashlights.


----------



## molon_labe

Colonel Sanders said:


> molon, if it's Zebra's standard UI try this....for high from the off position, just TAP 1 time. For medium go TAP TAP! For low, you go TAP TAP TAP or just hold for about 2/3 second.
> 
> Easy enough, no?



Yeah I can do that but the switch takes about 30lbs of force to push and its not easy to tap tap tap. Also the light will go into HIGH when all I wanted was low. The shock to my eyes in the middle of the night is blinding. One last thing. This is not a light for a wife or friend to pick up either. They cannot seem to understand what you tell them. You tell them push and hold and they either push and let go BAM 750 lumens in your face or they push and hold and cycle through to high and then BAM 750 lumens in your face.

ZEBRA if you are listening there should be a way to lock in low and low 2. Maybe 10 clicks while in low? I would also make the low push and hold 1.5-2 seconds not 3/4ths of a second.

I must say I got my sc600 and VC20 SWM the same day and loved the sc600 and liked the vc20. Now I love the vc20 and dislike the sc600. The VC20 is well made and allows me to set what lumens the light will come on at. It also allows micro adjustments up or down. I want to like the sc600 but the hard as hell to push switch and close spacing on the modes is chasing me away.

I dont want to beat a dead horse I just want others who might be on the fence to make a well informed decision when or if they buy the sc600. I have no problem with the tint. It does have a creamy yellow center with a white corona.

One last very irritating thing. The switch seems to have something sharp under the rubber cover. Its pointed and not flat. So having it be 30lbs and sharp makes it very annoying to push and activate. I find that I have shelved the light and dont use it because of this last feature?


----------



## pjandyho

molon_labe said:


> They cannot seem to understand what you tell them. You tell them push and hold and they either push and let go BAM 750 lumens in your face or they push and hold and cycle through to high and then BAM 750 lumens in your face.


 
Maybe it is a women thing. They just like the brightest. My wife could be pointing a 400 lumen light at full output only a few inches away from a pair of garden snails just to see them mate. I pity the snails.


----------



## jhc37013

uknewbie said:


> Well it appears I am a victim of a faulty switch.
> 
> If I stroke the switch lightly, very lightly, it turns on.
> 
> Bit annoying, will have to return it I guess for repair.
> 
> This been a common issue Mr Zebralight?



When did you get your light? The problem is a very small capacitor under the switch that probably got damaged in assembly, since the early batch which should all be gone now they have added the capacitor as one of the last steps of assembly so it does not get damaged.


----------



## pjandyho

jhc37013 said:


> When did you get your light? The problem is a very small capacitor under the switch that probably got damaged in assembly, since the early batch which should all be gone now they have added the capacitor as one of the last steps of assembly so it does not get damaged.


 
So does that mean that the latest ones should not have this issue? Just got a shipping notice now from ZL.


----------



## jhc37013

It's my understanding this issue only applied to that very first batch and I'm pretty sure every dealer has gone through them and Zebralight (direct) certainly did, even if the dealers have not it seems the failure rate was fairly low, I was one of those failures, the battery tube was also slightly increased in diameter btw.


----------



## hazna

molon_labe said:


> I would also make the low push and hold 1.5-2 seconds not 3/4ths of a second.



I have the sc50+. I also find I at times accidentally get high when I instead want low, because I do not hold the button long enough. I would actually prefer it if zebralight made the amount of time needed to press for low to be slightly shorter (~0.5 seconds?). The duration of time for getting low on the h501 was perfect IMO.

Anyone else agree with me on this one?


----------



## edc3

I don't have an SC600 yet. I'm impatiently waiting for the W version. But assuming my SC51c has the same slow click time for low, it's just about perfect. If they were to change it, slightly shorter would be preferable to longer. One second would be the max I would like. 2 seconds would be ridiculously long.


----------



## MatNeh

Just to chime in on the tint discussion - mine is perfectly white. I am a neutral guy so usually pretty picky, and I don't see any green or purple in the beam.

It's lights like this that actually sway me over to the cool white side! Super bright, great UI, and small.


----------



## jhc37013

MatNeh said:


> Just to chime in on the tint discussion - mine is perfectly white. I am a neutral guy so usually pretty picky, and I don't see any green or purple in the beam.
> 
> It's lights like this that actually sway me over to the cool white side! Super bright, great UI, and small.



The yellowish hotspot on good XM-L tints is actually my preferred tint, not sure why but outdoors my eyes love it.

edit- I think it's end result of the yellowish hotspot and cool white spill, the combo of the two just really appeal to me.


----------



## fnj

Tints are highly subjective. Mine has a lemony fringe around the hot spot that is not at all objectionable to me; in fact I like it. The color of the hot spot itself is pretty much pure white to my eyes.

I hate LEDs that are puke-green, and am not fond of purply ones. I have seen both, and I don't get any green or purple vibes at all from my SC600.


----------



## uknewbie

jhc37013 said:


> When did you get your light? The problem is a very small capacitor under the switch that probably got damaged in assembly, since the early batch which should all be gone now they have added the capacitor as one of the last steps of assembly so it does not get damaged.


 
Pre-ordered direct from Zebralight, long before release.

Which means I appear to have been out my money longer, received an inferior product and have to pay/wait to return it.

Great, eh.


----------



## jhc37013

Sorry man I was in the same boat bummed out about the switch but I was taken care of and the inconvenience seems like nothing now, I hope you to can work through it and come out satisfied when it's all done.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

*"I pity the snails."*

Now that was funny....I don't know why but it was.

I agree about the low pause being plenty long on my SC30w and SC60. And yes, on occasion it seems just a tiny bit too long. I'd leave it alone if I were Zebra and hope they have on the SC600. (Just waiting on ****N-E-U-T-R-A-L!!!**** before I get mine!)


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

Light arrived and I'm very impressed with it. Took about 10 minutes of playing to get the strobe and whatever, but I like the factory settings. This is going to be an EDC light for quite a while. Build quality is excellent and the tint is fine for general purpose. Will probably get the neutral when it comes out as this seems like a very good light for out in the desert and neutral and warm tints give a better view of the critters crawling around.
The UI is not bad. Takes about 10 minutes to get used to it. I love the low low low.
Wouldn't work well for a tactical light, but then I have plenty of those for my boom sticks. Harries technique would require activation with your pinky which is a definite no-go.
Will get some holsters made tonight for it.
Although I have always been a fan of bezel down, all my lights have had tail switches. Looking and playing with this one seems like a bezel up would be the best for it. Bezel down may entail having to flip the light in your hand while bezel up would allow you to grab it with your thumb on the button.
Like many others, I was surprised at the size of the light. Even after knowing the exact specs, it just seems small in one's hand, which is a good thing. Excellent size for belt carry.


----------



## monju123

My SC600 started to turn off if I brushed my finger on the switch. Definitely not pushing it, brushing lightly on it. I put a hot battery in and now all is fine. Try it before sending it back.


----------



## uknewbie

monju123 said:


> My SC600 started to turn off if I brushed my finger on the switch. Definitely not pushing it, brushing lightly on it. I put a hot battery in and now all is fine. Try it before sending it back.


 
A hot battery?


----------



## henry1960

uknewbie said:


> A hot battery?


----------



## Burgess

Pssst ! ! !


Hey Buddy --


Wanna' buy a HOT BATTERY ? ? ?


----------



## uknewbie

I was not taking the p*ss btw, genuinely asking what was meant by hot battery!

Hot = sexy
Hot = stolen
Hot = high temperature
Hot = in favour


----------



## samgab

uknewbie said:


> I was not taking the p*ss btw, genuinely asking what was meant by hot battery!
> 
> Hot = sexy
> Hot = stolen
> Hot = high temperature
> Hot = in favour


 
Yeah, or Hot = Freshly charged?
I dunno.

Edit: update, my SC600 hasn't arrived yet... Still waiting. The AW 2900's turned up. I had to go to the mail depot to sign for them because I was at work when the postie came. I hope that doesn't happen with the SC600 too, the extra delay and trip to the depot is annoying.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

Always fun making new clothes for a new light.
Definitely bezel up on this one.































The battery gets pushed up from a small hole in the bottom of the battery carrier using a pencil or pen. Definitely not going to lose the battery or light.


----------



## jhc37013

Cool Dan you hit the ground running and you make a very valid point about bezel up, it really does seem more practical and I guess if it was bezel down with the head larger than the body then the body would also have a little room to wiggle around if that makes sense. Great looking holster btw. :thumbsup:

*Bezel up for me*


----------



## MatNeh

Thor, beautiful work there!


----------



## gooseman

jhc37013 said:


> My good XM-L tints tend to have cool white spill and a yellowish to white hotspot, my best XM-L tints is my TD15X and even better the SC600.



Here is what my SC600 beam tint looks like. All lights are cold white.

Left: Zebralight H31. Middle: SC600. Right: JetBeam Jet-I Pro.


----------



## monju123

A hot battery?





Fully charged.


----------



## uknewbie

monju123 said:


> A hot battery?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fully charged.


 
Thanks. Will try that. Although this should not happen even when the cell is somewhat depleted surely.

Will see if I can do it with a fully charged cell.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

I love the tint on my SC600. There is a purple tinge on the very outermost part of the spill, but I can only see it white wall hunting and not in actual usage. The tint is much better than on my S12. It's made me rethink picking up a neutral when they come out.


----------



## jhc37013

Hogokansatsukan said:


> I love the tint on my SC600. There is a purple tinge on the very outermost part of the spill, but I can only see it white wall hunting and not in actual usage. The tint is much better than on my S12. It's made me rethink picking up a neutral when they come out.



Glad you like it and their is a lot of hype in these 1200+ post so it seems natural there could always be a little let down to some, but I think it's a light that can hold it's weight.


----------



## edc3

Hogokansatsukan said:


> I love the tint on my SC600. There is a purple tinge on the very outermost part of the spill, but I can only see it white wall hunting and not in actual usage. The tint is much better than on my S12. It's made me rethink picking up a neutral when they come out.


 
I'm pulling my hair out waiting for the 600W. I wonder if it's worth it? :ironic:


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

edc3 said:


> I'm pulling my hair out waiting for the 600W. I wonder if it's worth it? :ironic:



Tint is pretty subjective, and we here on CPF are definitely opinionated on the subject. I love neutral and warm lights. My SC600 is neither neutral or warm, but... but... it's got to be the nicest "white" I have yet on any of my lights. I was just comparing it to a neutral 4/7 Revo on my belt, and while the Revo is more "creamy" it did not make the SC600 look purple, blue, green or any other shades that making a comparison like this can do. It just looked... white. I like it. Color rendition will still not be quite as good as a neutral, but throw will be better. I've done a lot of testing with neutral, warm, and cool white LEDs in the desert, and cool white always seems to go farther than the same light with a neutral or warm LED. 
Tough call on the waiting edc3. I'm not sorry at all on pulling the trigger on this light. I'm rather glad I did. If I pick up the neutral when it comes out, you won't see my current one in the Marketplace. It will be the old "one is none and two is one" motto. Simply easier to justify two as one is different.


----------



## edc3

Thanks for the info. I wish I could justify both. I suppose I could always buy the cool one now and sell it when the neutral comes out. Zebralight is listing the W for August release, so maybe I'll wait just a little bit longer. I'm also tempted to get an S60W on sale, but I don't see the point - other than to get to buy something now.


----------



## jhc37013

Hogokansatsukan said:


> It will be the old "one is none and two is one" motto. Simply easier to justify two as one is different.



That is why a couple days ago I ordered my second SC600, I could not help it I like to double up on my favorite light's. I may order a second holster from you Dan if your down for that.


----------



## Chrisdm

I bought the Spark SL6 instead since they came out with their neutral already... But I may end up with the SC600w also when it comes out. The SL6 is great, but nobody matches the Zebralight UI. So please hurry up with that neutral!!


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

jhc37013 said:


> That is why a couple days ago I ordered my second SC600, I could not help it I like to double up on my favorite light's. I may order a second holster from you Dan if your down for that.



Not a problem. I tend to double up on lights myself, especially when I find a battery configuration that I don't have many of, or the light will be used in a war bag/search bag/bug out bag. I did this with the NDI. Put one in every bug out bag. Same with the Zebralight H50. I'll probably pick up another SC600... probably... who am I kidding? I know I will. 

Thank goodness I got most of the holsters cut, stamped and sewn last night. It was raining when I left the shop at around 1, had my 700 pound self-propelled two wheel flashlight parked on a slope, and it went over on me when my foot slipped. That was not the problem. The problem was that I forgot I was not in my teens, or twenties, or thirties... and I picked it up by myself. Could hardly get out of bed this morning. Getting old sucks. Doing desk work today... tomorrow... Will be taking the 4 wheeled self-propelled flashlight for the next few days, but will be in the shop tonight staining the holsters and drinking adult beverages. One does not want to do stamping, cutting, or sewing while indulging in liquid muscle relaxants as that just means you will be doing it again the next night.


----------



## jhc37013

Hogokansatsukan said:


> Thank goodness I got most of the holsters cut, stamped and sewn last night. It was raining when I left the shop at around 1, had my 700 pound self-propelled two wheel flashlight parked on a slope, and it went over on me when my foot slipped. That was not the problem. The problem was that I forgot I was not in my teens, or twenties, or thirties... and I picked it up by myself. Could hardly get out of bed this morning. Getting old sucks. Doing desk work today... tomorrow....



Glad your ok it could have turned out worse....like what would I do without you able to finish my holster, you gotta stay healthy man. 

I'm just kidding and glad the story didn't turn for the worse and I know what you mean about getting older, heck I'm in my 30's and can injure myself in my sleep.


----------



## Lighteous

Hogokansatsukan said:


> Thank goodness I got most of the holsters cut, stamped and sewn last night. It was raining when I left the shop at around 1, had my 700 pound self-propelled two wheel flashlight parked on a slope, and it went over on me when my foot slipped. That was not the problem. The problem was that I forgot I was not in my teens, or twenties, or thirties... and I picked it up by myself. Could hardly get out of bed this morning. Getting old sucks. Doing desk work today... tomorrow... Will be taking the 4 wheeled self-propelled flashlight for the next few days, but will be in the shop tonight staining the holsters and drinking adult beverages. One does not want to do stamping, cutting, or sewing while indulging in liquid muscle relaxants as that just means you will be doing it again the next night.


 
Ouch! I agree about how it sucks getting old. I'm glad it wasn't worse. Enjoy your "liquid muscle relaxants"!


----------



## recDNA

You just talked me.into a tangueray and tonic (with a lime of.course - makes it healthy!)


----------



## fnsooner

They have the SC600 beam shot on fonarik.com now. 

http://fonarik.com/test/indexen.php 
Don't look at the TK70 beamshot.


----------



## samgab

Well, the postie just rang the doorbell a few minutes ago... Woohoo, he had a shiny new SC600 for me! Here are my initial impressions:
Overall: I couldn't be happier. It's as close to perfect as I've seen yet in a flashlight.

It came in a thin bubble wrap bag. I thought wow, it came all the way from China in this!
The simple plain packaging is cool.
No clip...
The exterior is flawless, and I love the anodizing colour.
Emitter perfectly centered.
A very very slight amount of surplus metal inside the battery tube when I run my finger around there, possibly a leftover from the anodizing process. It seems to scrape off with my thumbnail.
AW2900's fit in PERFECTLY. Slides in and out perfectly, but no rattle, the battery contacts make contact just as they should. Great.
I've never used the ZL UI before, but I've read enough on this thread that I should be able to figure it out.
Turned it on and off 4 or five times, tried all the modes, tried turning on directly into low and high several times in a row.
No issues. No problem with the button either, just the right amount of "hardness to press" in my opinion. It won't come on in a pocket, and I have no trouble pressing it when I want to. In thick gloves could be an issue though. But that's a good tradeoff for no accidental turn ons IMHO.
I didn't find it hard to get the timing right to turn on directly into low.
Wow, the lowest low is so low I can look at the emitter!
Tint? The hotspot is a creamy sort of white about the same as my TK35
The spill has a very slightly purple tinge to it, but very slight, and by no means a concern. It's more mauve than my TK35. And no green whatsoever 
Also the hotspot is less clearly defined and therefore less throw than the TK35, but that's fine, it has a different POU.

So again, after about 15 minutes of playing around with it, I couldn't be happier. It's a keeper. :thumbsup:

Looks like they've squashed most, if not all, of the initial bugs.
No amount of light touching the ring around the switch actuates the light. Only positive button presses do it.


----------



## Derek Dean

Goodness golly gee whiz, fnsooner, that looks like daylight oo:. Thanks for posting the link to that beamshot.


----------



## fnsooner

samgab said:


> Wow, the lowest low is so low I can look at the emitter!



True, I about went blind trying to see if I could do this with my other lights. :shakehead


----------



## Philonous

Just wanted to let everyone know that after extensive ceiling, wall EDC-scenario and outdoor testing, I've decided not to send the light back. I still think the spill has a definite violet tinge, but based on all the beamshots I've seen, I don't think it's _that_ much more pronounced than anyone else's. It really only presents any kind of problem on highly reflective surfaces - e.g. glossy/metallic white paint, some white fabrics etc. These just happened to be the kind of surfaces I encountered first when I switched on my light, and they still make the light look really violet. Outdoors it's not noticable, and most of the time it's only barely noticable indoors (though the odd surface makes all go a bit CSI). Put simply, the tint isn't as bad as I initially thought.


More importantly, the light is awesome. SO MUCH LIGHT... so much... from... NOTHING! The light is just so tiny, and feels so nice! And for what is a very floodly light, there's even some throw in there. I mean, it's just the sheer amount of lumens coming out of it, but I was still surprised at how far as well as wide the light could meaningfully reach. At distance it's a not too concentrated, very wide hotspot, but it still had a little more range than I was expecting. Anything remotely close is drowned in light, anything a bit farther is quite well illuminated (though I have to admit, I'm now seriously considering picking up a dedicated thrower).


When you take it out into a big open area with minimal lighting and some trees for reference, you can really see what the SC600 is capable of, and just how versatile and portable it is. It now comes with me just about everywhere, though not in my pocket - in my opinion it's just too big for that, especially when I already have the SC51. However, the range of potential uses means I just can't leave it at home - instead I carry it in a pouch in my bag, along with a spare cell. Right now it's summer and I'm wearing a very light, thin jacket, so would be uncomfortable and bulgy to keep it there, but when autumn rolls in and I take my leather jacket out again, it may well be carried on my person.


All in all, I just couldn't justify sending the light back and waiting who knows how long for a replacement that was slightly less purple (maybe). That is time lost that could be spent having fun with this awesome light!


P.S. Thanks to everyone for your help and advice!


----------



## carl

fnsooner said:


> They have the SC600 beam shot on fonarik.com now.
> 
> http://fonarik.com/test/indexen.php
> Don't look at the TK70 beamshot.


 
great site!


----------



## MatNeh

fnsooner said:


> They have the SC600 beam shot on fonarik.com now.
> 
> http://fonarik.com/test/indexen.php
> Don't look at the TK70 beamshot.


Hey this is cool - they have added a "Like" button -- pick the Zebra/SC600 and click "Like" and they tally the results!

The highest, TK45, has 37 votes and the SC600 has 7 already


----------



## jhc37013

Hogokansatsukan said:


> I love the tint on my SC600. * There is a purple tinge on the very outermost part of the spill*, but I can only see it white wall hunting and not in actual usage. The tint is much better than on my S12. It's made me rethink picking up a neutral when they come out.



I've added a couple more SC600's to my collection, like we was saying two is one... 

Anyway I have been comparing the tints and all three look the same (very nice tints) and I'm fairly certain that outer purple area is from anti reflection coating, one of the three is more red'ish and the other two more purple. Like most have been saying though you can only see it under certain scenarios like very close range indoors and even then the light needs to be at an angle to get the full effect.


----------



## g.p.

Got mine yesterday (from zebralight.com) after the fastest shipping to Canada that I have ever experienced. The light is absolutely perfect in every way and exactly what I expected. If I'm being really, really picky I like the softer switch on my SC51 better, but the stiffer switch on my SC600 works perfect. 

This light has single handedly made almost all of my lights obsolete. Except for my dedicated throwers, and my smaller SC51 and H51, there is no need for all of my other lights now. This one does it all. It goes lower than all of my other lights, goes higher than most, has a level in between for any and every purpose, and does it in a smaller package with a better user interface. :bow: :twothumbs


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

What would make this light perfect, would be a tail switch like the Spark, so both head and tail, but have the tail switch a maximum momentary on only. Well, that would make it perfect for duty use.


----------



## g.p.

That would add cost, complexity, size, and possibly take away from it's tail stand ability. For me that would ruin everything that makes this light what it is, especially the increase in size. 

Just buy a Spark if that's what you want...and leave my SC600 alone!!! :tsk:

Just kidding with you of course!
  :wave::nana:


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

g.p. said:


> That would add cost, complexity, size, and possibly take away from it's tail stand ability. For me that would ruin everything that makes this light what it is, especially the increase in size.
> 
> Just buy a Spark if that's what you want...and leave my SC600 alone!!! :tsk:
> 
> Just kidding with you of course!
> :wave::nana:



You are right of course, but the Spark does not do this either. 

OK. I'll leave the SC600 alone... but if they made a tactical model...


----------



## g.p.

Some optional accessories like a tail cap with a switch would be very cool. I would love a tail cap for my SC51 that has a lanyard attach point, or a defensive bezel for my SC600. Lego-ability would only add to the coolness factor. Then I really would have no use for any of my other lights!


----------



## samgab

g.p. said:


> Some optional accessories like a tail cap with a switch would be very cool. I would love a tail cap for my SC51 that has a lanyard attach point, or a defensive bezel for my SC600. Lego-ability would only add to the coolness factor. Then I really would have no use for any of my other lights!


 
Yeah, the option is a good idea. I really like my flat top screw on lid. It's like a solid metal cannister with a battery inside it, and just happens to put out a crazy wall of light out the other end.
Before going to lego, they should maybe introduce square threads. Absolutely nothing wrong with the present threads, but hey, you gotta have square threads, right?


----------



## GeoBruin

I'm not sure why this hasn't come up already, but I can screw the tail cap from my SC600 on to my Solarforce L2P just like it was made for it. Doesn't it follow that the other after market 6P style tail caps should screw right on the SC600? The my Solarforce tail cap won't screw on because the threads are recessed up inside the "tube" of the cap and the "tube" contacts the lip on the SC600 before the threads engage but there must be others that work.


----------



## jhc37013

Even if you could find a tailcap to fit I'm pretty sure you would still have to operate it with the side clicky.


----------



## samgab

Dunno if this is of interest to anyone who maybe hasn't gotten their SC600 yet:


----------



## gooseman

samgab said:


> Dunno if this is of interest to anyone who maybe hasn't gotten their SC600 yet



Thanks, you did a great job  There is one transition missing: its the only way in High to abort the double clicks going into H2 configuration mode without turning the light off. After any double click, you can long press to again cycle low / medium / high and reset the double-click counter.


----------



## flame2000

That's impressive.....samgab! It will come in handy for me when the SC600W is release. For now, I will go thru the flow charts and try to understands it! Thanks! lovecpf


----------



## samgab

gooseman said:


> Thanks, you did a great job  There is one transition missing: its the only way in High to abort the double clicks going into H2 configuration mode without turning the light off. After any double click, you can long press to again cycle low / medium / high and reset the double-click counter.


 
Yeah, that's true... I also missed that from off you can quick-click multiple times to cycle backwards from High-Med-low-etc... I just couldn't think of a simple way to convey that without a whole lot more boxes... 

Edit: maybe like this:






I'm glad they kept it so simple 
Funny though. In practice it's really easy to understand, when you try to flow chart the process it's a bit more complex. 
They should include something like this in the instructions, IMHO.


----------



## tehownt

Nice diagram! 

Have you got a higher resolution version of it ? This should definitely be included in their manual


----------



## StandardBattery

*Very nice diagram!!* Thanks for taking the time to do that and posting it.

#6 is a little clearer on the printing than #3, yes a high res version would be nice, or maybe just a PNG version would retain the crisp text better.


----------



## g.p.

I don't think I ever would have bought a Zebralight if I had seen that first! 

It is very easy and intuitive to use in real life though. The best UI of any light out there that I have found, or can imagine. :thumbsup:


----------



## uknewbie

Nice looking flowchart, thanks for that.

I agree though it makes it seem more complicated than it is for some reason. I know the UI of ZL well and struggled to follow this initially.

It does seem a hard UI to put into words, but easy to use when you know it.


----------



## samgab

tehownt said:


> Nice diagram!
> 
> Have you got a higher resolution version of it ? This should definitely be included in their manual


 
Hi, Yes, I've got a higher res version... It was originally in powerpoint, so the highest res would be a ppt slideshow.
Here's a download link for the ppt slideshow...
or as a png file


----------



## kevinfc

Has anyone found a diffuser cap that will fit on the SC600 so as to use it for a tail standing candle ?


----------



## leon2245

WOW great work samgab. Every manufacturer with complicated U.I.'s should create flowcharts like that.

By the way how much more time do you have to allow between the short clicks that would otherwise cycle through l-m-h, in order to make it shut off? I just assumed off was in that rotation.


----------



## samgab

leon2245 said:


> WOW great work samgab. Every manufacturer with complicated U.I.'s should create flowcharts like that.
> 
> By the way how much more time do you have to allow between the short clicks that would otherwise cycle through l-m-h, in order to make it shut off? I just assumed off was in that rotation.


 
Cheers. I don't know exactly... If you wait a second and then short click again, it will turn off. If you keep short clicking with about half second pauses it cycles. But one longer pause, and you can't get back into short click cycling through the modes again, it will just turn off with a subsequent short click. If you just keep short clicking without any pause from off, it will just keep cycling through high-med-low-high-med-low-etc.


----------



## Zen Ape

Does this light come with a pocket clip and lanyard hole? Also, is there a diffuser out there that is compatible with it?


----------



## uknewbie

Zen Ape said:


> Does this light come with a pocket clip and lanyard hole? Also, is there a diffuser out there that is compatible with it?


 
No x 3 as far as I know.


----------



## g.p.

Clip is supposed to be shipped to everyone once they are done being manufactured.


----------



## brightasday

g.p. said:


> Clip is supposed to be shipped to everyone once they are done being manufactured.


 
Right! That's item 1 in the FAQ in the first post of this thread:

1. Is there a pocket clip on this light? Not yet, but the two grooves on the light's body are for a clip that will be included in July; and sent free to those who purchase before July.


----------



## Stanley_BA

Ach, SC600w has been moved to September 2011 in the ZL sheet.. Another month of hard waiting..


----------



## MatNeh

You know what helps with the waiting?

Picking up a Cool White SC600 for now


----------



## fnsooner

I just received my replacement for the original that had the touchy feely problem with the switch. I shipped it to Irving Texas from Tulsa Oklahoma five weeks ago and received it from Irving Texas today. Yaay.

The closest 18650 cell was a Redilast 2900mah I had in my SC60w in my pocket. The RL slipped into the new light like it was made for it. I turned the light on, nothing. I put a TrustFire 2500mah blue in the light and it worked fine. I attempted to swap the cells back and forth and come to the conclusion that the flat-top style on the positive end of the RL was what was incompatible. No big deal though to me, I have other uses for the Redilasts.


----------



## dchappa21

Looks like another month of waiting for the SC600w... Whats everyone using for cells in there lights??? I only have trustfires 2400mah. And I'm looking to get something alittle better for this light.


----------



## samgab

dchappa21 said:


> Looks like another month of waiting for the SC600w... Whats everyone using for cells in there lights??? I only have trustfires 2400mah. And I'm looking to get something alittle better for this light.


 
I'm using AW 2900's. They're working great, and fit perfectly.

Pretty rubbish video I know, but it shows the AW's fitting well, even using a bit of paper as a shim to prevent any rattle.


----------



## hazna

fnsooner said:


> I just received my replacement for the original that had the touchy feely problem with the switch. I shipped it to Irving Texas from Tulsa Oklahoma five weeks ago and received it from Irving Texas today. Yaay.


 
You know this is really disappointing that you had to wait so long before you got your light. If something doesn't work out of the box, they should replace it straight away, rather than waiting to fix it and then sending it back to you. If it develop problems with time, I am more understanding about the waiting period, but when you've bought it brand new... would be quite frustrating.



samgab said:


> Pretty rubbish video I know, but it shows the AW's fitting well, even using a bit of paper as a shim to prevent any rattle.


 
Thanks for the video. the sc600 really does seem quite small! I do hope they add some sort of lanyard attachment to the sc600


----------



## thei

Can the SC600 run on anything other than a single 18650? (i.e. two RCR123A's or something...)

Also, what's the most recent ETA on neutral tint?

And finally... anyone have any idea what the quickest way to get one in Australia would be?

I need to decide whether to buy one as soon as possible... or wait.


----------



## edc3

thei said:


> Can the SC600 run on anything other than a single 18650? (i.e. two RCR123A's or something...)
> 
> Also, what's the most recent ETA on neutral tint?
> 
> And finally... anyone have any idea what the quickest way to get one in Australia would be?
> 
> I need to decide whether to buy one as soon as possible... or wait.



Your first question is answered in the first post of this thread. Your second question is answered just 6 posts above yours. Regarding the quickest shipping to Australia, I suspect that ordering directly from Zebralight would be the best bet, assuming they would ship from China. But maybe someone else in Australia who has ordered one could chime in.


----------



## samgab

edc3 said:


> Your first question is answered in the first post of this thread. Your second question is answered just 6 posts above yours. Regarding the quickest shipping to Australia, I suspect that ordering directly from Zebralight would be the best bet, assuming they would ship from China. But maybe someone else in Australia who has ordered one could chime in.


 
Well, I ordered mine in New Zealand, so not too far away from Ozzy... I ordered from the Zebralight website, because they have free shipping worldwide. It was sent direct from China in a little bubblewrap envelope, and arrived safely about a week later.


----------



## leon2245

hazna said:


> fnsooner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just received my replacement for the original that had the touchy feely problem with the switch. I shipped it to Irving Texas from Tulsa Oklahoma five weeks ago and received it from Irving Texas today. Yaay.
> 
> 
> 
> You know this is really disappointing that you had to wait so long before you got your light. *If something doesn't work out of the box, they should replace it straight away, rather than waiting to fix it and then sending it back to you.* If it develop problems with time, I am more understanding about the waiting period, but when you've bought it brand new... would be quite frustrating.
Click to expand...

 
Unbelievable. fnsooner, you bought it directly from ZebraLight? Maybe that would be an advantage of ordering from a dealer instead. If something's wrong, I think any dealer with ANY level of c.s. would just replace it, not make you wait that long while a NEW light was being serviced.

:shakehead




thei said:


> Can the SC600 run on anything other than a single 18650? (i.e. two RCR123A's or something...)


 
Unfortunately no. It's the single deal breaker I'm trying to get past. Not too worried about the purple tint since it's only on the edge of the beam, & am even willing to roll the dice on the buggy switch (just don't buy from z.l. directly), but it's going take alot more mental gymnastics to accept having to use 18650's only.


▼thei let's resume that topic of discussion in your "brightest/longest running low" thread?


----------



## thei

leon2245 said:


> Unfortunately no. It's the single deal breaker I'm trying to get past. Not too worried about the purple tint since it's only on the edge of the beam, & am even willing to roll the dice on the buggy switch (just don't buy from z.l. directly), but it's going take alot more mental gymnastics to accept having to use 18650's only.


What alternatives would you suggest? I realise this isn't an alternatives thread... but everything I've looked at seems to indicate the SC600 is the brightest single-cell torch that still has an ultra-long runtime low setting... I also don't like the reliance on a single cell, and reports of a faulty switch and average customer service isn't ideal, but what's other choices are there?


----------



## jhc37013

thei if it helps you any I corresponded with Zebralight a couple days ago and all the SC600's they have in stock are the revised models that addressed the issues you are worried about. As with any light their is no guarantee you won't have a problem but I believe them what they say and I ordered two more the other day from ZL and they are the revised models, it's pretty easy to tell if you get the "version 2" because larger 18650's fit more easily.


----------



## uknewbie

jhc37013 said:


> thei if it helps you any I corresponded with Zebralight a couple days ago and all the SC600's they have in stock are the revised models that addressed the issues you are worried about. As with any light their is no guarantee you won't have a problem but I believe them what they say and I ordered two more the other day from ZL and they are the revised models, it's pretty easy to tell if you get the "version 2" because larger 18650's fit more easily.


 
I have to say that is a kick in the teeth from ZL. I pre-ordered, got a faulty switch and a thinner tube.

Now when I send it back I will get a repair not a newer model.

Last time I ever pre order with them. Loyal customers get a poorer deal. Not good.


----------



## easilyled

uknewbie said:


> I have to say that is a kick in the teeth from ZL. I pre-ordered, got a faulty switch and a thinner tube.
> 
> Now when I send it back I will get a repair not a newer model.
> 
> Last time I ever pre order with them. Loyal customers get a poorer deal. Not good.


 
I am afraid that the "early adoptors" are often testers for 1st versions with every new light that comes out regardless of manufacturer.

Teething problems are then ironed out after feedback.

One has to weigh this up against the advantage of being one of the first to receive the product.


----------



## uknewbie

easilyled said:


> I am afraid that the "early adoptors" are often testers for 1st versions with every new light that comes out regardless of manufacturer.
> 
> Teething problems are then ironed out after feedback.
> 
> One has to weigh this up against the advantage of being one of the first to receive the product.


 
True, but often these are design changes, not faults. Would not have been hard for ZL to have checked a few different 18650 cells in it and realise some don't fit, or try the switch and see that some do not work. Just seems like poor QC to me.

Despite that, the least they could do is replace not repair when one of these is returned. I am also not sure that we who pre-ordered really got the light much if at all earlier than anyone else, and given the length of time I will have to wait for it to come back, net time the light has been with me will be less.

I am a big fan of ZL btw, not trying to bash them for the sake of it, but can't help but feel, as someone who paid months in advance, that I got a raw deal here.


----------



## easilyled

uknewbie said:


> True, but often these are design changes, not faults. Would not have been hard for ZL to have checked a few different 18650 cells in it and realise some don't fit, or try the switch and see that some do not work. Just seems like poor QC to me.
> 
> Despite that, the least they could do is replace not repair when one of these is returned. I am also not sure that we who pre-ordered really got the light much if at all earlier than anyone else, and given the length of time I will have to wait for it to come back, net time the light has been with me will be less.
> 
> I am a big fan of ZL btw, not trying to bash them for the sake of it, but can't help but feel, as someone who paid months in advance, that I got a raw deal here.


 
I understand. I'm sure I'd feel the same if it had been me.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Stanley_BA said:


> Ach, SC600w has been moved to September 2011 in the ZL sheet.. Another month of hard waiting..



Sounds like the cool version is still selling well. No need to release the W until sales start to slow.


----------



## mrlysle

luminatinho said:


> Does anyone use or know a good fitting holster made ​​of leather or Cordura for the SC600?


luminatinho, here's the one I just recieved today from Dan, over at Thors Hammer Custom leather. I drew up a pencil sketch showing him what I kinda wanted my holster to look like and this is what he made for me. It's just awesome. He hade previously made me one for my HDS rotary, and I asked him if he could possibly make them close to the same in pattern and color. Keep in mind he had already completed and shipped my HDS holster weeks before, so he just had to look at some pics I posted of it here on the forums. That's all he had to go by, but I think he did a fantastic job duplicating it in the SC600 holster. Last few pics are of the two together, so you can see how well he matched them up. If you're still interested in a holster for the SC600, give Dan a call or pm. He'll make you a sweet one! (CPF user name is "Hogokansatsukan". It's not so much that I have to have holsters for my lights, but there's no viable clip option for the HDS rotary, OR the SC600 yet, and I don't want to take a chance of scratching up the lenses, or the lights themselves for that matter, in my pockets. Plus the SC600 is a little bigger than what I would prefer for pocket carry. And when you consider these are handmade, one of a kind, leather, I had to get them! Anyway, good luck. Hope you find something you like.


----------



## fnsooner

leon2245 said:


> Unbelievable. fnsooner, you bought it directly from ZebraLight? Maybe that would be an advantage of ordering from a dealer instead. If something's wrong, I think any dealer with ANY level of c.s. would just replace it, not make you wait that long while a NEW light was being serviced.
> 
> :shakehead



Yes, I bought my light directly from ZebraLight in Irving Texas, the same place I shipped the original for warranty and the same place the replacement was shipped from acording to the shipping label. It is only a 250 mile trip from Tulsa to Irving. I can't explain the five week period from the time I shipped it to the time I had another SC600 shipped to me.

I did receive a brand spanking new light though. So I am happy with the outcome.

Yes, I think it would probably be better to buy from a dealer instead. 

Now back to praising the virtues of the SC600. I sure missed it.


----------



## g.p.

uknewbie said:


> I have to say that is a kick in the teeth from ZL. I pre-ordered, got a faulty switch and a thinner tube.
> 
> Now when I send it back I will get a repair not a newer model.
> 
> Last time I ever pre order with them. Loyal customers get a poorer deal. Not good.


You don't know what you'll get unless you ask...don't bash them before you've given them a chance to make it right. I correspond with a company owner, and he is continuously frustrated that people will bash his product and his company on the internet without ever even contacting him. Given the chance, most companies will make it right. If you don't like what they offer, tell them what would make you happy. They can't read minds, and as long as you're being reasonable, will usually do what they can to help.

Also, when I ordered my SC600 from ZL I put in the comments section that I would like it to be double checked for certian things before being shipped. I stated a few things that I've read about, and some things that I had wrong with a previous order. The two lights that I ordered were flawless. It could be that their QC has improved, or it could be that they knew they were dealing with a picky return cutomer. Either way, I'm sure that politely asking them to double check before shipping didn't hurt.


----------



## Lord Bear

Hogokansatsukan said:


> You are right of course, but the Spark does not do this either.
> 
> OK. I'll leave the SC600 alone... but if they made a tactical model...


 
Tactical. Should mean simple. 
Flashlights when I was really younger had pushbutton or slide switches mounted everywhere but towards the back. Who would'a thunk the tailcap. :shakehead
Years later came Surefire. The momentary tailcap switch was a revelation. 
A proper tactical flashlight would...while being held under or over hand, allow activation and control with just the thumb. Overhand>pushbutton at tailcap. Underhand>rotating control ring where thumb falls naturally. Towards the head.
Four finger hold. Thumb control.
Tactical. 
Go on Hogokansatsukan! Request the tactical model! :thumbsup:


----------



## jhc37013

fnsooner said:


> Yes, I bought my light directly from ZebraLight in Irving Texas, the same place I shipped the original for warranty and the same place the replacement was shipped from acording to the shipping label. It is only a 250 mile trip from Tulsa to Irving. I can't explain the five week period from the time I shipped it to the time I had another SC600 shipped to me.
> 
> I did receive a brand spanking new light though. So I am happy with the outcome.
> 
> Yes, I think it would probably be better to buy from a dealer instead.
> 
> Now back to praising the virtues of the SC600. I sure missed it.



That was probably the time period when Zebralight.com was sold out and they had to wait for another shipment.


----------



## edc3

Lord Bear said:


> Tactical. Should mean simple.
> Flashlights when I was really younger had pushbutton or slide switches mounted everywhere but towards the back. Who would'a thunk the tailcap. :shakehead
> Years later came Surefire. The momentary tailcap switch was a revelation.
> A proper tactical flashlight would...while being held under or over hand, allow activation and control with just the thumb. Overhand>pushbutton at tailcap. Underhand>rotating control ring where thumb falls naturally. Towards the head.
> Four finger hold. Thumb control.
> Tactical.
> Go on Hogokansatsukan! Request the tactical model! :thumbsup:


 
I'd be interested in whether the T3 and T5 will have momentary. Even if they don't, a ZL with a tail clicky putting out 300 lumens sounds like a winner. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Bear

edc3 said:


> I'd be interested in whether the T3 and T5 will have momentary. Even if they don't, a ZL with a tail clicky putting out 300 lumens sounds like a winner. :thumbsup:


 
Just to get things back on track, my SC600 should be here by this weekend, along with some other XML, 1x18650 lights  Just curious ya'know! :thumbsup:


----------



## Viking

I like the specs of this light.
But I have some difficulty about the companys quality control , typically a chineese issue I would say .


On this thread 9 posters have had some kind of switch problems with the light allready , an alarming number of roughly 30 % I would guess.


That doesn't mean the rest of the switces are flawless. The lights are all brand new , and the switchproblems can turn up later on.


Another thing that got my attention was , so far only one member have actually measured the lumens output from turbo mode. It was 738 lumens from the start and dropping.


The company stated there lumens claims was ”conservative”.
Hmm.... , I guess not that conservative.


It's not about the missing lumens , it's about credibility.


----------



## thei

Viking said:


> I like the specs of this light.
> But I have some difficulty about the companys quality control , typically a chineese issue I would say .
> 
> 
> On this thread 9 posters have had some kind of switch problems with the light allready , an alarming number of roughly 30 % I would guess.
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean the rest of the switces are flawless. The lights are all brand new , and the switchproblems can turn up later on.
> 
> 
> Another thing that got my attention was , so far only one member have actually measured the lumens output from turbo mode. It was 738 lumens from the start and dropping.
> 
> 
> The company stated there lumens claims was ”conservative”.
> Hmm.... , I guess not that conservative.
> 
> 
> It's not about the missing lumens , it's about credibility.


 
I find that very concerning. Can someone else please do some lumen measurements (even just estimates compared to other torches they own), and perhaps runtimes if they're feeling really bored  - I was planning to buy an SC600 but am mildly dubious now and would like to see some “evidence” that they are, in fact, as good as the manufacturer claims.


----------



## samgab

Viking said:


> I like the specs of this light.
> But I have some difficulty about the companys quality control , typically a chineese issue I would say .
> 
> 
> On this thread 9 posters have had some kind of switch problems with the light allready , an alarming number of roughly 30 % I would guess.
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean the rest of the switces are flawless. The lights are all brand new , and the switchproblems can turn up later on.
> 
> 
> Another thing that got my attention was , so far only one member have actually measured the lumens output from turbo mode. It was 738 lumens from the start and dropping.
> 
> 
> The company stated there lumens claims was ”conservative”.
> Hmm.... , I guess not that conservative.
> 
> 
> It's not about the missing lumens , it's about credibility.


 
I'd test the lumens, but to do that you need sophisticated equipment including an integrating sphere. Equipment that I don't have.
All I know is that to the eye with ceiling bounce, my SC600 is almost as bright as my 820 lumen TK35.
So I have no reason to question credibility.
And I have no button issues, or any other build quality issues of any type.
I don't think it's fair to say that it is "typically a chineese issue" [sic] -- a lot of quality items are made in China.

But it's fair to make a choice not to purchase yourself after reading about the negative experiences of some.
But remember that this is by no means 30% of a true sample of customers. These were all early adopters of a first batch product, who are flashlight enthusiasts posting actively on a forum.


----------



## tre

uknewbie said:


> True, but often these are design changes, not faults. Would not have been hard for ZL to have checked a few different 18650 cells in it and realise some don't fit, or try the switch and see that some do not work. Just seems like poor QC to me.


 
Very very poor QC. That is my one issue with them. They make great lights and when they work, they seem to keep working. There are way too many QC related issues in their new lights leading me to believe they have no QC at all.


----------



## g.p.

samgab said:


> These were all early adopters of a first batch product, who are flashlight enthusiasts posting actively on a forum.


Exactly. Many people on here seem to overlook this. I have yet to find any industry where the first run product is perfect and doesn't need any kind of updates once the product starts to be used in the real world.


----------



## scout24

I currently own four ZL's, an older H501, an H501w, and two sc51w's, and have had no problems with any of them. I think the sc600 is meant as an enthusiast's light, with the necessity for an 18650 Li-Ion RCR that the general public won't readily adopt. A $100.00 light, needing "exotic" batteries and a dedicated charger? Can't see my mother ordering one...  Looking forward to my 600, it's in the mail as we speak. A year ago, 700+ lumens from a package this small with such a usable low, and cutting edge emitter was unheard of. Good on ZL for getting it to market, and the teething pains haven't been too bad. Sorry to those who have had problems, but from what I can see, they've been adressed. Hopefully all hiccups have been worked out to everyone's satisfaction.


----------



## mrlysle

g.p. said:


> Exactly. Many people on here seem to overlook this. I have yet to find any industry where the first run product is perfect and doesn't need any kind of updates once the product starts to be used in the real world.


 
+1 exactly. How many times do you see manufacturer recalls on cars costing tens of thousands of dollars even months after they're released to the public. I kind of imagine had ZL been slower releasing the SC600, lots of orders would have "cancelled" because we flashaholics keep the pressure on, so to speak, to "get it in our hands!" Lol. It's always a pain for those folks who have problems with a purchase, and I'm sorry for them, but it's just the chance you take by being an early adopter. I think most folks who have got the SC600, including myself, are very pleased. This thing is just incredible! I hope everyone with problems get them resolved, and for those still on the fence, GET ONE!


----------



## Viking

samgab said:


> But remember that this is by no means 30% of a true sample of customers. These were all early adopters of a first batch product, who are flashlight enthusiasts posting actively on a forum.



That's a strange argument.
The lights are not special testlights , prototypes etc. for CPF members to test.


It's ordinary new lights , bought and paid for at dealers ( like goinggear ) and zebralight them self.


Another thing , many CPF members are collectors , and will nurse there new product.
They will probably use there lights a lot less than ”average joe” at work , and in a lot less abusive manner.


I will guess in ”real world” the switchproblems rate is even higher.


The lights have only been on the market for 6-7 weeks , so it's much too soon to say the problems are gone.


----------



## samgab

Viking said:


> That's a strange argument.
> The lights are not special testlights , prototypes etc. for CPF members to test.
> 
> 
> It's ordinary new lights , bought and paid for at dealers ( like goinggear ) and zebralight them self.
> 
> 
> Another thing , many CPF members are collectors , and will nurse there new product.
> They will probably use there lights a lot less than ”average joe” at work , and in a lot less abusive manner.
> 
> 
> I will guess in ”real world” the switchproblems rate is even higher.
> 
> 
> The lights have only been on the market for 6-7 weeks , so it's much too soon to say the problems are gone.


 
Well that's all fine. No one is twisting your arm to buy one.
You state your opinion, no problem, done that, then move on.
There are plenty of other great options out there.
That leaves more stock of this light for those of us who will find it excellent.


----------



## g.p.

Had a nice black overcast night at work tonight with total darkness and no city lights around. I got to "test" some of my new purchases and I must say that the SC600 is right up there in the lumens. There is definitely no reason to doubt Zebralight's lumen numbers on the SC600. I trust the ANSI lumen ratings from Fenix and the SC600 is right up there with my bigger Fenix lights. Really impressive IMO.

:twothumbs


----------



## tehownt

For the sake of the statistics, I received mine about a week ago and everything is fine with it : my Redilast 2900 fits perfectly, there were some really small metal leftovers on the inside of the tube but it didn't block the entry or damage the battery and the switch is also fine and only activates on a strong press.

On a side note, I hope someone is going to make a bezel that allows for more focus because it is really floody.


----------



## easilyled

tehownt said:


> .....
> On a side note, I hope someone is going to make a bezel that allows for more focus because it is really floody.



The only way to do that would result in dramatically increasing the size of the light.


----------



## Lighteous

I guess I am just lucky. My SC600 seems to be perfect. Every battery that I've tried fits, the switch operates as designed, the finish is flawless, I'm satisfied with the tint of the beam, and the range of brightness from lowest to high is astonishing. I agree that the SC600 is an enthusiast's light and I'm glad to be one. I also have an SC51 and an SC31 and I have nothing but praise for those models as well. 

Nevertheless, I feel for those who have had quality issues with their ZL's. There's bound to be lemons in every batch and I hope that QC isn't a chronic problem at ZL.


----------



## lebox97

FYI all - the math validates the lumen spec

I measure 3.0amp pull at the tail cap - 
assuming that most of the 3.0a is getting to the the XM-L LED that would mean up to about 1000 emitter lumens.
deduct 20-25 percent to convert to Out The Front... and you get 750-800 lumens. 

the SC600 output is comparable to all the other lights I have in this range - so I have no reason to question it. :thumbsup:

BUT: do realize that an XM-L installed into a shallow reflector will create a larger brighter spill and center spot than most other XM-L lights - so be careful how you compare output to other lights. (a ceiling bounce will show you just how much light is coming out of the SC600 - it's amazing!)

PS: due to the high current - you need an 18650 that can provide it to realize the full benefit? (ie. don't use a DX quality battery and expect good results!) 



Tod




thei said:


> I find that very concerning. Can someone else please do some lumen measurements (even just estimates compared to other torches they own), and perhaps runtimes if they're feeling really bored  - I was planning to buy an SC600 but am mildly dubious now and would like to see some “evidence” that they are, in fact, as good as the manufacturer claims.


----------



## samgab

SC600 performs pretty well in the fonarik comparison. See the comparison to the 800 Lumen TK60 and the 820 Lumen TK35. It has less throw but way more spill.


----------



## carl

easilyled said:


> The only way to do that would result in dramatically increasing the size of the light.


 
Maybe we can ask ZL for a special CPF model with an optic. That would be nice.


----------



## g.p.

I don't know a thing about optics, but a thrower this size, with this much power, would probably be insane! Would it be possible to turn the SC600 into a pocket sized TK41 with optics?


----------



## Philonous

I would love to see ZL design a thrower with a similar size-power ratio to the SC600. Obviously the head would need to be somewhat larger in order to throw well, but it would still be a really attractive option. Right now I'm mulling over various throwers to complement the flood of my SC600, but you really do have to go up a whole level in size to get comparable output. If ZL put a different reflector configuration on the basic SC600 design, even at the cost of some of the form factor, I think they would be on to a(nother) real winner. The two lights would really be the ultimate combo.


----------



## easilyled

g.p. said:


> I don't know a thing about optics, but a thrower this size, with this much power, would probably be insane! Would it be possible to turn the SC600 into a pocket sized TK41 with optics?


 
Something has to give with an led that has a relatively large die in a small diameter head ..... that's throw.
No matter whether a reflector, optic or even an aspheric is used, there will still be much less throw than with a larger light or with a light the same size but using an led with a smaller footprint.

In a small light, having a huge output as well as huge throw is impossible with leds at present.


----------



## uknewbie

Philonous said:


> I would love to see ZL design a thrower with a similar size-power ratio to the SC600. Obviously the head would need to be somewhat larger in order to throw well, but it would still be a really attractive option. Right now I'm mulling over various throwers to compliment the flood of my SC600, but you really do have to go up a whole level in size to get comparable output. If ZL put a different reflector configuration on the basic SC600 design, even at the cost of some of the form factor, I think they would be on to a(nother) real winner. The two lights would really be the ultimate combo.


 
Considered a Deft EDC?


----------



## g.p.

easilyled said:


> Something has to give with an led that has a relatively large die in a small diameter head ..... that's throw.
> No matter whether a reflector, optic or even an aspheric is used, there will still be much less throw than with a larger light or with a light the same size but using an led with a smaller footprint.
> 
> In a small light, having a huge output as well as huge throw is impossible with leds at present.




Way to crush my dreams!!! :mecry:


----------



## BBL

lebox97 said:


> I measure 3.0amp pull at the tail cap -
> assuming that most of the 3.0a is getting to the the XM-L LED that would mean up to about 1000 emitter lumens.
> deduct 20-25 percent to convert to Out The Front... and you get 750-800 lumens.


 
That would be true if the led is run in direct drive, which it hopefully is not.


----------



## Philonous

uknewbie said:


> Considered a Deft EDC?




I have, but what's putting me off is that it's more than twice the price of the SC600. It's definitely an amazing light, but that was one of the things I liked about the SC600 - you got all that power in a tiny light for under $100. I know the DEFT costs what it costs for a reason (independent, small-scale seller etc), but it's simply above my budget.


Now if ZL made a thrower, my guess is the price would be lower (even if didn't throw like the DEFT), and that would be a very tempting proposition!


----------



## Erzengel

BBL said:


> That would be true if the led is run in direct drive, which it hopefully is not.


 
The Voltage of the Battery is higher than the Vf of the emitter. If You use a decent dricer, it can deliver at least the same current to the LED.
If You want to compare the manufacturer Output ratings with the ratings in the reviews of the fomum members, You have to compare the measuring equipment with the manufacturer equipment too.


----------



## bithor

Good news!!! Received this morning;

Department: Sales

_"Subject: sc600w

We'll start to take pre-orders for the SC600w in 2-3 weeks.
The clip will also be available around that time.

Sincerely,

Lillian Xu
ZebraLight, Inc.
8320 Sterling Street
Irving, TX 75063_"


----------



## fnsooner

bithor said:


> Good news!!! Received this morning;
> 
> Department: Sales
> 
> _"Subject: sc600w
> 
> We'll start to take pre-orders for the SC600w in 2-3 weeks.
> The clip will also be available around that time.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Lillian Xu
> ZebraLight, Inc.
> 8320 Sterling Street
> Irving, TX 75063_"


 
Here we go again.


----------



## low

edc3 said:


> I'd be interested in whether the T3 and T5 will have momentary. Even if they don't, a ZL with a tail clicky putting out 300 lumens sounds like a winner. :thumbsup:




I so want a momentary too but there website says electronic tailcap switch.


----------



## edc3

An electronic switch can be momentary - the HDS lights have an electronic switch and are capable of momentary operation. We'll see in a few months...


----------



## Lord Bear

Just received mine today. I like this switch. Firm. Very firm. :thumbsup: Simple believe it or not. Presshold, cycles levels. Let go and stays at that level. Clickoff then Clickon to high. Very nice high. Clickoff. Click on then doublepress SURPRISE! :thumbsup: Turn off then clickon SURPRISE! :goodjob: I can't believe the surprising utility of this switch. It is very anti-everything tactical (tactical of course is when on means on and off means...well...OFF and that's IT) and I didn't even read the instructions yet!! Took it out, popped in AW 18650 and o-off we go! I really like the SURPRISE level.  So far just exploring the switching options and it's making the light very slightly warm. Switched hands and still just slightlly warm. :thumbsup: 
Alright, just gonna try this out for a while but maybe I'll go over some posts on all this "switching levels" stuff. (The instructions are rather skimpy. Oh well.)


----------



## jhc37013

Lord Bear said:


> Alright, just gonna try this out for a while but maybe I'll go over some posts on all this "switching levels" stuff. (The instructions are rather skimpy. Oh well.)



Sounds like your off to a good start learning the UI, after some time it will be second nature and you will grow so use to the timing you will be able to close you eyes and ramp it stopping in the mode you intend to use.. I always press and hold from off if I want to go either in low or medium and let in ramp up, if I want high a single click takes care of that, a double click from any of those settings puts me into the sub level but I really never change low or medium so the only double click I ever use is to change the high output from 750 to 200.

I do remember when I got my first ZL a H501 I had some trouble getting the timing down so instead of low I would get high (I didn't hold the button long enough), now though like I was saying I can close my eyes hold the button down let it ramp and stop in whatever mode I want to, with some practice over time I can anyone doing the same thing. I don't see myself finding a UI I like better any time soon.


----------



## AndyS

I'm really enjoying this great light. My gripes are minor:

1. I'd like it a little throwier, sometimes. When the humidity is high, it may be lighting up the distant trees, but the spill makes so much haze that I can't see the spot. Yes, I could use a different light, but this is my "dog walking" light and I just carry the one. Also, when a strange dog ran towards us, I shone the SC600 in its eyes on full bright, and it didn't stop it. When a similar think happened while I had my former dog walking light, a mere 240 lumen Fenix TK11, it stopped the aggressive dog Right. Now. I'm guessing that the TK11 has a more intense spot.

2. I bought an SC51 at the same time. Mostly the same UI, but the timing is different enough that I sometime turn on the SC600 in high when I want low, since I use the SC51 more. IOW, the SC51 will count a shorter press as being "long" than the SC600 will. Learning curve will resolve this.

In lieu of a clip I've made a paracord tether with a loop between the recesses that fits two fingers. I think it's pretty functional that way. I'll post pictures sometime soon.


----------



## AndyS

Sorry, duplicate post.


----------



## henry1960

jhc37013 said:


> Sounds like your off to a good start.I don't see myself finding a UI I like better any time soon.



I Love This Light So Much I Just Ordered Another One!!!! :twothumbs


----------



## g.p.

Has anyone found a nice fitting holster other than the custom made leather one? My small flashlight holsters are a little too big, and my Leatherman holsters are a little too small.


----------



## samgab

I don't know what a Tatonka case is... but apparently a Tatonka case?


----------



## Federal LG

I´m still confused...

I intend to get one SC600 for me. What kind of battery does it use? Can´t I use primaries CR123?

If not, what battery (rechargeable) should I buy? Please specify the best model, size and place to buy... because I know nothing about rechargeable batteries.

Is there any specific review about this new SC600 here in CPF?

Thanks for your help.

EDIT: Actually, I´m thinking about *SC60* too. Can´t decide between these 2 models!


----------



## jhc37013

Federal LG said:


> I´m still confused...
> 
> I intend to get one SC600 for me. What kind of battery does it use? Can´t I use primaries CR123?
> 
> If not, what battery (rechargeable) should I buy? Please specify the best model, size and place to buy... because I know nothing about rechargeable batteries.
> 
> Is there any specific review about this new SC600 here in CPF?
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> EDIT: Actually, I´m thinking about *SC60* too. Can´t decide between these 2 models!



Hi Federal there is a lot of useful info in this thread about chargers and batterys, the battery you use in either the SC60 or SC600 is a 18650 Li-ion and CR123 can't be used. There are two different 18650 battery brands that are high quality and very popular, they are AW 2900mah and Redilast 2900mah. As for a charger their are cheaper ones but I would suggest either the Pila charger or 4sevens charger.

If you want to buy them from one website you can buy AW 18650 2900mah battery and 4sevens charger from 4sevens website linked below.

http://www.4sevens.com/index.php?cPath=53&osCsid=48dee482cda751321c4242ecd748057c


----------



## pblanch

jhc37013 said:


> Hi Federal there is a lot of useful info in this thread about chargers and batterys, the battery you use in either the SC60 or SC600 is a 18650 Li-ion and CR123 can't be used. There are two different 18650 battery brands that are high quality and very popular, they are AW 2900mah and Redilast 2900mah. As for a charger their are cheaper ones but I would suggest either the Pila charger or 4sevens charger.
> 
> If you want to buy them from one website you can buy AW 18650 2900mah battery and 4sevens charger from 4sevens website linked below.
> 
> http://www.4sevens.com/index.php?cPath=53&osCsid=48dee482cda751321c4242ecd748057c



I have bought the 4 sevens charger also. It seems like a nice small compact portable charger that does a good SAFE job (get the V2 as the V1 was recalled). 

Federal, please read up on the 18650 batteries are they are not your standard rechargeable. I am relativily new to the Liion batteriers (apart from cell phone and laptops) and they still make me a little nervous. Earlier in this thread their is some great advice so please do your research. I spent a month hunting around for all the info I could find and then made a decision (actually I bought the SC600 pre-order and then had the time to get the info)


----------



## bexamous

Man I gotta say, I was trying to be done with buying flashlights... and its been awhile, but I saw SC600 and had to order one. Just got this morning and this thing is awesome. Totally impressed. Need to get a 2900mah battery now .


----------



## Johnno

Ok, I really love this light, but I've been experiencing some anomalous switch behavior with mine. If it has been sitting for several hours turned off, it doesn't seem to act strangely, however it has been used recently and then turned off, just lightly brushing the switch can turn it on high. Here's a video demonstration:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6ZEQENrbNI

Note that when I am brushing my finger over the switch, I am NOT physically depressing it. It's almost as if the switch has become touch capacitive like the buttons found on an iPhone or a microwave. What's disturbing is that if I am trying to turn the light on low by going to press and hold the switch down to activate moon (low mode), before I even begin pressing down on the switch (the moment my finger physically touches it), the light will often instantly activate and come on in high mode.

So.... do I send it back and wait the 3-6 weeks for a replacement? Anyone else experiencing this behavior?


----------



## uknewbie

Johnno said:


> Ok, I really love this light, but I've been experiencing some anomalous switch behavior with mine. If it has been sitting for several hours turned off, it doesn't seem to act strangely, however it has been used recently and then turned off, just lightly brushing the switch can turn it on high. Here's a video demonstration:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6ZEQENrbNI
> 
> Note that when I am brushing my finger over the switch, I am NOT physically depressing it. It's almost as if the switch has become touch capacitive like the buttons found on an iPhone or a microwave.
> 
> So.... do I send it back and wait the 3-6 weeks for a replacement? Anyone else experiencing this behavior?


 
Yes, me and others.

Mine is on it's way back to China now.

Drop them an email you will get an RMA and the address.

Slightly disappointing, first problem I have had with a ZL light.


----------



## jhc37013

Johnno I watched your video and you can look back in this thread read about this switch problem with other members and I was one of them as well. The problem is a bad capacitor under the switch that from what I've been told is due being knocked loose during the assembly process, I was also told adding the capacitor is now done latter in the assembly process so as not to damage it. It's probably not a good idea to ask where you go it so as not to damage a dealers sells but how long ago did you get it?


----------



## Federal LG

Thanks for the reply, JHC and PBLANCH...

This light looks a winner! Probably gonna get one in the next week. I´ll get the 4Sevens charger and AW batteries that you said too.

I read all thread and there is a lot of useful information here. Thanks for all you guys.


----------



## jhc37013

No problem Federal, the AW are great battery's but I don't use them in the SC600 because if you look closely on the negative end of the AW battery you will notice three little nubs, those nubs don't mix so well will the SC600 because the spring in the tailcap can rub the nubs causing little nicks on the spring. Maybe it would never cause a problem but I don't take the chance and use Redilast 2900mah in the SC600. You may not have a problem with it but I thought since I linked you to the AW battery's I should at least tell you about it.


----------



## g.p.

All of my lights use AW's, and all of my lights have springs on the negative end. Never had an issue, and to be honest this is the first time that I have read anything about it.


----------



## jhc37013

It's not a big deal and the only light I've noticed those nubs rub against the spring is on the SC600 and SC60.


----------



## Johnno

uknewbie said:


> Yes, me and others. Mine is on it's way back to China now. Drop them an email you will get an RMA and the address. Slightly disappointing, first problem I have had with a ZL light.



Ya, stuff happens. I'm still really happy with this light... it works fine except for the weird switch behavior. Since its under warranty, I guess I'll go the RMA route. Still, it's the best light for the $ out there in my opinion, all things considered. I plan on also placing an order for their neutral version as soon as it's available. 



jhc37013 said:


> how long ago did you get it?



Mine was among the very first batch that shipped (I had pre-ordered it more than a month before they started shipping.) Thanks for the info on the switch - I went back and did a little thread archeology. Hopefully their QC/assembly changes have fixed the issue. Still the best light I own, and I own quite a few... being a flashaholic and all.


----------



## Lord Bear

HEADSUP PEOPLE!
The "At the Head UI" is really kinda nice! I have holsters and with many of them you HAFTA insert the light into the holster "heads up". For this light and this light only that's a major plus!  
Except for the twisties, all my other pushbutton lights, the controls are at the tailend and "heads down" carry is the way to go. Not the SC600. :thumbsup:


----------



## samgab

AW cells are fine. I'm running only AW 2900's in mine with nary an issue. :thumbsup:
But there's also the option of Redilast, which contain the same guts and so are just as good.


----------



## Lord Bear

Oh! By the way...has any noticed this light can be used in "overhand tactical mode"? My pinky can do as well with this "grip" as well as my thumb can do! (STILL exploring this lights many advantages.)


----------



## uknewbie

Lord Bear said:


> Oh! By the way...has any noticed this light can be used in "overhand tactical mode"? My pinky can do as well with this "grip" as well as my thumb can do! (STILL exploring this lights many advantages.)


 
Mine can easily because of the faulty switch!

Seriously though I would not prob use it like that I think underhand is best.

I find the Olight SR90 can be used great overhand though would you believe.


----------



## Burgess

Has it been *Confirmed*

that this great new flashlight can accept Redilast 3100 batteries ? ? ?


lovecpf


----------



## kwak

Burgess said:


> Has it been *Confirmed*
> 
> that this great new flashlight can accept Redilast 3100 batteries ? ? ?
> 
> 
> lovecpf



Not charged it can't, at least not mine.

Before i charged my 3100mAh cell it slotted in, but it obviously swelled slightly after charge and now there is no way it will fit.


----------



## Burgess

Thank you, kwak, for that report !


Sorry to hear it -- but at least it's good to KNOW this fact.


Oh, and Welcome to CandlePowerForums !


:welcome:
_


----------



## jhc37013

kwak said:


> Not charged it can't, at least not mine.
> 
> Before i charged my 3100mAh cell it slotted in, but it obviously swelled slightly after charge and now there is no way it will fit.



I can second that the 3100 is just slightly to big, maybe if I took the label off I could force one in but not sure I could get it back out without some work. I bought two 3100's for the SC600 but they fit well in the SR51 so I'm not out any money, I'm just glad I can get a large cell like the 2900's in such a small light.


----------



## StandardBattery

Burgess said:


> Has it been *Confirmed*
> 
> that this great new flashlight can accept Redilast 3100 batteries ? ? ?
> 
> 
> lovecpf


 
Note the previous responses; basically YMMV. 

I have a quite a few posts in this thread with others on checking out the [ERROR: RediLast 3100] [EDIT: RediLast 2900] cells. Right now mine is in the light, but the label is off and its' a tight fit, and it took some work. I also noted the expansion of the cells, I'm not sure if it's just charging or even ambient temperatire that does cause a small amount of expansion in the cell, and when it's a tight fit it makes a difference. 

Right now the safe thing to do is not to count on using these cells, but hopefully Zebralight will correct this at some point if they have not already done so.


----------



## Atsok

Hello everyone. I apologize in advance if this problem/question has already been addressed. This forum either lacks a powerful search feature or I just don't know how to use it well. 

I ordered an Ultrafire BRC 18650 3000mAh 3.7v Li-Ion battery to match up with the Sc600 that just came in today. I popped the battery in and everything works fine except for High. When I cycle to high, I get one flash of brightness and then everything shuts down. When it shuts down, I can only get it working again by removing the tailcap and then screwing it back on. Has anyone had any experience with this? 

Without doing any testing, I assume the problem is most likely due to the protection feature of the battery. The only way I can think of verifying my theory is to run leads through the body of the flashlight so I can measure voltage (since everything resets when I pop the tailcap off).

If this is a known problem with the battery, can someone recommend a good brand and a place to get one for this application? Depending on the replies that I get, I may go further with diagnosing the concern and will report back to you guys. 

Thanks for your help.

****Update**** I didn't know how long it would take for the moderator to approve my post, so I went ahead and proceeded with diagnosing the problem. The problem is from the battery itself, either the protection is tripping (most likely), or the battery is defective (less likely). When I turn the light on high, the battery drops from 4.1 volts to less than 0.5 and remains that way until I open and close the circuit again. Looks like I'll be hunting for a new battery. Probably one of those AW's I've been reading about.


----------



## jhc37013

Hi Atsok and :welcome:

The Ultrafire red label is hit or miss with high drain high output lights, they may work ok for some and not so good for others. 

The two favorite 18650 brands are AW and Redilast and both can be bought in 2900mah. 

You can order the 2900mah Redilast from the Marketplace or TacticalHID's website below.

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...ttery-sales!-High-quality-Made-in-Japan-Korea!

http://tacticalhid.info/redilast

AW- http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?230876-AW-s-LiIon-Batteries-Sales-Thread-*Part-12*


----------



## Atsok

Thanks for the info! My new Redilast 2600mha should be here this week.


----------



## kevinfc

I've been running Panasonic 2900mah unprotected cells that are factory fressh and I get nowhere near the runtimes that Zebralight has posted. Running on high (500lm), with a fan blowing directly on the light, I usually get between 80 to 95 minutes runtime rather than the 120 that is suggested. Has anyone else had the same same findings ?


----------



## CarpentryHero

I just got my Sc600 today. BOOOYAH oo: 
This is the perfect blend between the brightness I love and a great UI. 
Looking forward seeing what comes next. 
:thumbsup: Zebralight


----------



## Lord Bear

Diffuser. 
Edit: Like the SF F04 diffusers for 1" bezels.


----------



## CarpentryHero

A diffuser would be wicked


----------



## GeoBruin

Didn't I read somewhere that the bezel screws off the SC600? Couldn't you order an appropriately sized diffuser lens and trade it out? 



> Diffuser.
> Edit: Like the SF F04 diffusers for 1" bezels.



It looks like the F04 is for 1" bezels. According to Zebralight's site, the SC600 bezel is 30mm which is about 1.18 inches. Is the SF diffuser made of a hard plastic to press fit or it is a flexible polymer? It's so close I'm tempted to order one and perform a little Dremel "modification" if I can't get it on.


----------



## Ian2381

Anyone have lux numbers on this?


----------



## kevinfc

Again I tested my light with a fresh 2900mah Panasonic on high 500lm and was only able to get a 1:15 runtime. On a side note, I got a 6:02 runtime at 200lm.



kevinfc said:


> I've been running Panasonic 2900mah unprotected cells that are factory fressh and I get nowhere near the runtimes that Zebralight has posted. Running on high (500lm), with a fan blowing directly on the light, I usually get between 80 to 95 minutes runtime rather than the 120 that is suggested. Has anyone else had the same same findings ?


----------



## Lord Bear

GeoBruin said:


> Didn't I read somewhere that the bezel screws off the SC600? Couldn't you order an appropriately sized diffuser lens and trade it out?
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the F04 is for 1" bezels. According to Zebralight's site, the SC600 bezel is 30mm which is about 1.18 inches. Is the SF diffuser made of a hard plastic to press fit or it is a flexible polymer? It's so close I'm tempted to order one and perform a little Dremel "modification" if I can't get it on.



The F04 cannot fit here. I personally would prefer a pop-on diffuser.


----------



## brightasday

I noticed that Zebralight now lists a clip as one of the accessories. I hope that means they will soon be sending out clips to those of us who purchased early .


----------



## samgab

brightasday said:


> I noticed that Zebralight now lists a clip as one of the accessories. I hope that means they will soon be sending out clips to those of us who purchased early .


 
Good spotting! +1 to that, I too hope to receive a clip in the mail at some stage sooner rather than later...


----------



## samgab

I'm about to do a runtime test on High 500 lumens using an AW 2900.
I don't have a fan handy, but I was thinking of doing it with the SC600 dunked in a glass of water, for cooling.
As it's supposed to be IPX-8 waterproof, is that likely to be okay, or could there be issues with that? Opinions?


----------



## samgab

Update: Runtime test results:
On an AW 2900: Ran for 1 hour, 52 mins, and 30 seconds on high (500 lumens)
Starting voltage: 4.18 V.
Ending voltage: 3.25 V.
So I feel happy that it's not going to cause any major cell damage.
Also, it survived the water test, only in a cup of water for cooling, but there were no leaks... I was a little bit nervous about that part.
So I'm pretty satisfied with those results, it's not 2.1 hours, but nearly, and it's a protected cell, so it's not going to have quite the runtime of a raw Panasonic cell, also the cell wasn't filled right to the brim at 4.18V.
So I think the claimed figures, for high at least seem to be accurate. Maybe I'll test some of the other levels some other time.


----------



## jhc37013

samgab said:


> Update: Runtime test results:
> On an AW 2900: Ran for 1 hour, 52 mins, and 30 seconds on high (500 lumens)
> Starting voltage: 4.18 V.
> Ending voltage: 3.25 V.
> So I feel happy that it's not going to cause any major cell damage.
> Also, it survived the water test, only in a cup of water for cooling, but there were no leaks... I was a little bit nervous about that part.
> So I'm pretty satisfied with those results, it's not 2.1 hours, but nearly, and it's a protected cell, so it's not going to have quite the runtime of a raw Panasonic cell, also the cell wasn't filled right to the brim at 4.18V.
> So I think the claimed figures, for high at least seem to be accurate. Maybe I'll test some of the other levels some other time.



Good job you knocked out a water and runtime test for your light right off the bat, I don't really want to do a water test. 

Runtimes in different sample light's could vary slightly because of forward voltage, I'll take the Vf a little higher for a brighter light vs. the other way around.


----------



## pblanch

Had mine since they came out. Still loving it and am feeling a little more comfortable with the chemistry (new for me). 

Anyone want to guess what the throw on this might be? I know its more a floody beam but am looking for a good thrower (small form factor) and its nice to be able to look at what I know before looking/purchasing.


----------



## jhc37013

pblanch said:


> Had mine since they came out. Still loving it and am feeling a little more comfortable with the chemistry (new for me).
> 
> Anyone want to guess what the throw on this might be? I know its more a floody beam but am looking for a good thrower (small form factor) and its nice to be able to look at what I know before looking/purchasing.




It's just a guess but I've tested it to about 135 meters so between 5.5k and 6k lux.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

I would think the throw to be similar to (maybe a little less) the Spark SL6 which Selfbuilt tested at [email protected] Another review had it at 7190.

If you want good throw in a small form factor I think I'd go with the Maelstrom X10 (24,[email protected]).


----------



## flatline

Colonel Sanders said:


> If you want good throw in a small form factor I think I'd go with the Maelstrom X10 (24,[email protected]).


 
It's my understanding that the 1x18650 king of throw right now is the Armytek Predator for reflectored lights and the DEFT EDC for aspherics.

--flatline


----------



## lebox97

good guess... 
but, my AEMC CA813 shows 4.89K LUX at 1 meter - 
(about right for such a shallow reflector with large diameter LED)

am curious how you came up with/defined the 135 meter measurement?


Tod




jhc37013 said:


> It's just a guess but I've tested it to about 135 meters so between 5.5k and 6k lux.


----------



## jhc37013

lebox97 said:


> good guess...
> but, my AEMC CA813 shows 4.89K LUX at 1 meter -
> (about right for such a shallow reflector with large diameter LED)
> 
> am curious how you came up with/defined the 135 meter measurement?
> 
> 
> Tod



Nothing scientific or anything it's just at 135m I could see a treeline and if there was someone standing in front of or within that treeline I could have seen that person, any further than that and I could just barley see the treeline but if a person was within that treeline I would have not seen them.

It's just may own little personal way of determining throw, I know many manufactures would probably say if the treeline is illuminated then it throws that far but I only accept that if I can make out some details, like being able to identify a human presence at said distance.


----------



## lebox97

cool!
yah, I asked because so many manufacturers use distance/throw in their advertising - but no manufacturer (that I know of) actually defines what they mean.
EX: "Effective range of 300 meters", or "throws 452 meters" - 
WHAT DOES THIS MEAN! Lighting up a white building? a reflective stop sign? Identifying a standing person vs a deer? naked eye vs scope/binoculars? LOL

I refuse to quote Advertising/Marketing information like the above as it is just too subjective... 

thus have been trying to come up with an objective means to describe throw that everyone can relate to...

OK, sorry, back to the SC600 topic....


Tod



jhc37013 said:


> Nothing scientific or anything it's just at 135m I could see a treeline and if there was someone standing in front of or within that treeline I could have seen that person, any further than that and I could just barley see the treeline but if a person was within that treeline I would have not seen them.
> 
> It's just may own little personal way of determining throw, I know many manufactures would probably say if the treeline is illuminated then it throws that far but I only accept that if I can make out some details, like being able to identify a human presence at said distance.


----------



## jhc37013

Tod, I know what you mean they do all these fancy ANSI ratings and such but what do they actually mean, we can understand runtime, lumens, waterproof and lux at 3 meters but they say a light throws 400m when it clearly does ok at ~200m. IIRC ANSI uses .25 lux as a standard to measure maximum throw range which is suppose to be similar to a full moon bouncing off objects, this makes no sense to me because even though a full moon helps illuminate your path in close proximity it doesn't help see in a tree 100m away, in other words I have to walk to that tree and be beside it for it to appear as .25 lux.

Anyways I'm probably thinking about it all wrong and that is the point isn't it, it's just to confusing. They should read something like "You can see a milk jug full of milk at 100m with this light" Sorry if I went off topic in this great SC600 thread but Tod you got me on the throw rating thing and I will cut it out now. 

If you want to talk about it some more or read what others think below is one of the more recent "throw rating" threads.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?319180-Incorrect-throw-ratings


----------



## Colonel Sanders

*"




Originally Posted by Colonel Sanders 

 
If you want good throw in a small form factor I think I'd go with the Maelstrom X10 (24,[email protected]).
It's my understanding that the 1x18650 king of throw right now is the Armytek Predator for reflectored lights and the DEFT EDC for aspherics.

--flatline "*

I don't know, flatline. Selfbuilt had the Predator at 16750lux and the X10 at 24000. But we are comparing an XML with a 26650 to an XPG with an 18650.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ammable-RUNTIMES-BEAMSHOTS&highlight=predator

I have a DEFT EDC and technically speaking it does out throw my X10 but it is a very specialized tool. Actually, to me it's really just a neat trick...a novelty of which I do not regret buying for it's exactly what I thought and hoped it would be. However, it offers very little in the way of everyday functionality whereas the X10 offers plenty.


----------



## wink2769

Is the charger for 18650 batteries from 4sevens that has been recommended the single bay smart charger? I just purchased the sc600 and some AW 2900mah batteries, and that is the only 4sevens charger I could find for 18650s.


----------



## samgab

wink2769 said:


> Is the charger for 18650 batteries from 4sevens that has been recommended the single bay smart charger? I just purchased the sc600 and some AW 2900mah batteries, and that is the only 4sevens charger I could find for 18650s.


 
That's the one.


----------



## wink2769

Thank you very much. can't wait for everything to arrive!


----------



## Aircraft800

Pocket Clips in!


----------



## Leoht

I ordered my sc600 two weeks ago. I sure hope it comes with the new pocket clip?


----------



## jhc37013

Nice pocket clips they look deep carry. :thumbsup:


----------



## StandardBattery

jhc37013 said:


> Nice pocket clips they look deep carry. :thumbsup:


Not bad, but the reverse bend is quite short, I wish it was deeper to allow for even deeper carry. I know it would interfere with the tail cap a bit, but I think it would be OK. Since I doubt I'll use this clip for my pants pocket ti should be good for anti-roll and clipping into the pocket of a pack. I hope they are in the mail to those that already ordered though their website.

_ps... side note: someone sold an SC600 on cpfmarketplace for $75 crazy good deal._


----------



## Aircraft800

Deep carry


----------



## pjandyho

Great! Mine was ordered about two weeks ago too and should be arriving today. I wish the clip is included.


----------



## Burgess

How easily does that clip *Pop Off* ? ? ?


(un-intentionally)


----------



## pjandyho

Doesn't look like it will pop off easily. Have a similar looking clip that came with the H51Fw and it sure is pretty tight and snug.


----------



## RedBaron

I contacted Zebralight last week and their reply was that my clip would be in the mail this week.


----------



## Overclocker

hmmm so the clip presses on the knurled part of the tube. get ready for torn pants

not a very good design. tube must have a flat milled part. just a couple more lines in the CNC program... paging mr zebralight


----------



## rkboid

Will only those that bought directly from zebralight get the clip? I bought mine from illumination supply.


----------



## flatline

How difficult is it to attach and detach the clip without damaging the finish?

--flatline


----------



## Aircraft800

flatline said:


> How difficult is it to attach and detach the clip without damaging the finish?
> 
> --flatline


 
The clip can be detached and flipped over to the other smooth ring for a head up carry. It fits very tight, and takes a little effort, but doesn't seem to damage the hard finish. I'm sure if you flipped it enough, you can scratch HAIII too, but I seen no need to flip back and forth.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## uknewbie

I hate those style of clips. They scratch up your ano if you take them off and on and are in no way as strong as a clip that is screwed on, or goes all the way round.

I think this is a poor choice by Zebralight. I will not be puting one on mine.

Shame as the screwed in shiny silver clips on my other ZL's are great.

This just seems like cost cutting to me. :shakehead


----------



## easilyled

uknewbie said:


> I hate those style of clips. They scratch up your ano if you take them off and on and are in no way as strong as a clip that is screwed on, or goes all the way round.
> 
> I think this is a poor choice by Zebralight. I will not be puting one on mine.
> 
> Shame as the screwed in shiny silver clips on my other ZL's are great.
> 
> This just seems like cost cutting to me. :shakehead


 
+1 

I don't really care if mine arrives or not, since I won't be using it.


----------



## Beacon of Light

It's odd they didn't use the 2 screw method they used on the other SC lights pictured in the thread. Seems like everyone is OK with that type of clip and attachment method. I hate tight fitting clips as you know it will scratch eventually.


----------



## g.p.

Well I prefer the new clip over the screwed on one. I like to be able to flip my clips around as it comes in handy at times. For me the SC51 would be perfect with a clip like this, that way I could put it on the brim of my hat and use it like a headlamp. This light may be a little big for doing that, but it gives more options. It was pretty obvious to me that the two grooves on the body of the SC600 were for a reversible clip, so I'm happy with what Zebralight has produced. As for scratching, I have never noticed this on any of my other lights with reversible clips. I've never really looked though as my lights are tools, not jewels! 

I feel for manufacturers in the age of the internet. Everything is a trade off, and you're never going to be able to please everyone. Unfortunately negative comments always seem to outweigh the positive ones, which has got to get frustrating for them.


----------



## uknewbie

You can never please everyone, I agree.

That said, don't feel sorry for manufacturers. They get market research and customer feedback, quickly and for free!

Zebralight I think has a lot of support and mostly positive feedback.

I never heard anyone complain about the clip previously, nor have I heard ZL try to explain the logic in the change.


----------



## jhc37013

uknewbie said:


> You can never please everyone, I agree.
> 
> That said, don't feel sorry for manufacturers. They get market research and customer feedback, quickly and for free!
> 
> Zebralight I think has a lot of support and mostly positive feedback.
> 
> I never heard anyone complain about the clip previously, nor have I heard ZL try to explain the logic in the change.



You have to look at it from both sides many of use don't use clips and that is why most light have the option to remove them. With a small light like the SC50 I just leave the clip on because the light is so small to begin with it doesn't really matter, however with my SC60's the clips are off and the screws and attachment point just get in the way and it does not look to good either. 

Obviously with the SC600's design we expected this type of clip, so it goes back to why didn't they use the same screw clip design as with previous models and I've already said what I think above.

1. Not everyone uses clips
2. With the clip attached you lose grip or at least a less comfortable grip
3. With the screw clip taken off you are left with two screws which don't look or feel very good, you can take the screws out but then you have two black holes so it looks like something is missing.
4. with the current design you can bypass all the issues above while addressing which way you like to carry bezel up or down.

Opinions will vary and those are mine.


----------



## uknewbie

jhc37013 said:


> You have to look at it from both sides many of use don't use clips and that is why most light have the option to remove them. With a small light like the SC50 I just leave the clip on because the light is so small to begin with it doesn't really matter, however with my SC60's the clips are off and the screws and attachment point just get in the way and it does not look to good either.
> 
> Obviously with the SC600's design we expected this type of clip, so it goes back to why didn't they use the same screw clip design as with previous models and I've already said what I think above.
> 
> 1. Not everyone uses clips
> 2. With the clip attached you lose grip or at least a less comfortable grip
> 3. With the screw clip taken off you are left with two screws which don't look or feel very good, you can take the screws out but then you have two black holes so it looks like something is missing.
> 4. with the current design you can bypass all the issues above while addressing which way you like to carry bezel up or down.
> 
> Opinions will vary and those are mine.


 
I think this light is too big for a clip anyway, and would not use one no matter what it was like.

That said, if you want a removable one you could still use a full curcle, where you remove the tailcap, slot it on and the tail cap holds it in place, like lots of other lights do with cigar rings etc. It could be threaded on even for real security. Better designs have been about a while.

Much stronger and would not scratch the ano.

Also, you can see on other ZL's that they have smoothed off the section where the clip end meets the body, to ensure it slips on your pocket without snagging.

With the SC600 it just clips over the knurling. 

Sorry it just looks like a cheap afterthought to me.


----------



## jhc37013

I think the problem with a circle shape that drops over the threads is it would break current connection, you can barley back off the tailcap for lockout on the ZL's so I don't see how it would work but when clips are used I do like the design like on HDS.


----------



## carl

I like the reversible clip for the sc600 just the way it is. I'm getting one for sure.


----------



## eloreno

How does one go about getting one of the clips for a light that was bought from a reseller? What is the cost? 
I couldn't find contact info on the ZebraLight website so I figured I'd ask here and see if anyone knows.


----------



## rkboid

I asked and was told that the reseller would be sending out the clips. I assume this is if you bought from an authorized reseller.


----------



## eloreno

rkboid said:


> I asked and was told that the reseller would be sending out the clips. I assume this is if you bought from an authorized reseller.


 
I did. Thanks for the info!


----------



## wink2769

I just recieved the recommended 4sevens charger with the AW 2900mah battery for the sc600. I was wondering what voltage setting to use, the 3.6 or the 4.2? The voltage on the battery says 3.7 but the discharge rate says 4.2 to 2.8v.


----------



## samgab

wink2769 said:


> I just recieved the recommended 4sevens charger with the AW 2900mah battery for the sc600. I was wondering what voltage setting to use, the 3.6 or the 4.2? The voltage on the battery says 3.7 but the discharge rate says 4.2 to 2.8v.


 
Use 4.2V. 
3.7V is the nominal voltage of the cell, 4.2V is what you charge it to. 
The 3.6 setting is for LiFePo4 cells.


----------



## wink2769

Thank you very much. I am pretty sure about the amp setting being 1 amp. am I right about that?


----------



## samgab

wink2769 said:


> Thank you very much. I am pretty sure about the amp setting being 1 amp. am I right about that?


 
Yes, that's right. :thumbsup: Only use the .5 Amp setting for cells that have a total capacity of less than 1Ah, like a 14500 cell. For 18650's use 1 Amp.


----------



## CarpentryHero

rkboid said:


> I asked and was told that the reseller would be sending out the clips. I assume this is if you bought from an authorized reseller.



I bought from goinggear a month ago, wonder if I'll get a clip


----------



## Jack2

1a. Does the AW18650 2900 MAh flat top cell fit and work in this flashlight?
1b. If it does, does it rattle if you shake it?
1c. If it does, does it loose connection and flicker if you shake it?

2 What is the difference between the tint (neutral?) version of the flashlight out now the (cool white?) one that is about to be released?

I’ve read quite a few conflicting reports on this thread and a UK flashlight website sates that the Zebralight SC600 does not work with flat top cells.


----------



## jhc37013

I have some AW2600mah that work fine and I've read many users here that use the AW2900mah and none that I have seen have problems with the flat top, also they fit pretty tight so their is no rattle and definitely no connection loss from shaking. I'm not sure why the UK dealer says they don't fit.

Oh yeh the reason why some had problems was a early batch of the SC600's had slightly smaller battery tubes but it had nothing to do with the flat top, since the initial batch the battery tubes are slightly larger.


----------



## samgab

Jack2 said:


> 1a. Does the AW18650 2900 MAh flat top cell fit and work in this flashlight?
> 1b. If it does, does it rattle if you shake it?
> 1c. If it does, does it loose connection and flicker if you shake it?
> 
> 2 What is the difference between the tint (neutral?) version of the flashlight out now the (cool white?) one that is about to be released?
> 
> I’ve read quite a few conflicting reports on this thread and a UK flashlight website sates that the Zebralight SC600 does not work with flat top cells.


 
See my video for answers to questions 1a-c.


----------



## jhc37013

samgab of course they rattle without the tailcap installed but when the tailcap is on I feel no rattle at all, why are you worried about a rattle with the tailcap off? Does your rattle with the tailcap on, mine has no rattle at all.


----------



## Aircraft800

samgab said:


> See my video for answers to questions 1a-c.



Great job with your video and explanation of the modes. It shows how simple the modes are and how to enter the programming mode. I love my 2 SC600's, they get used daily with flat top Panasonic NCR18650's and I have never had any problem. They are not shelf queens, and have been subjected to rough service.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

I probably read this entire thread before making the decision to purchase my SC600. When I was done I was questioning the purchase a little bit based on the potential issues. But, I have been very happy with my other ZL lights so I pulled the trigger.

I received the light tonight and with exceptions, which will be noted below, this light may become a very quick favorite in my rotation. It is possible this light may be better than my RaClicky (XM-L U2 modded) in some ways. The obvious benefit being the use of long lasting 18650 batteries, with the fault of not using primaries in an emergency. Of course I don’t think there is much I could do in a day where a 18650 would not last me the entire day.

First the pros:
- Awesome ergonomics. This light just fits my hand perfect.
- Really like the new deeper clicky.
- Very bright.
- Nice levels with a true moon mode to a true flood light.
- Nice floody light with a big spot as expected from a narrow and shallow reflector.

Now the cons:
- OMG what an ugly greenish LED with a purple flood. Ack! I lost the lottery.
- The true LED current show that this lights ratings are bulb lumens and in no way OTF.
- The driver is not efficient in the highest 750 lumen setting.
- With all the claims of a “new heat sinking” setup I was a bit disappointed to find it is just a mPCB screwed to the light’s body with a very minimal amount of thermal paste.

I just knew I had to mod this to a T4-E5 XML and figured I would take some LED current measurements supporting my statements on lumens ratings and driver efficiency before removing the stock LED.
Each entry is the light setting / tailcap current on a fresh 18650 / inline LED current / relative lumens of a U2 bin XML
H2 200 Lumens / 0.4A tailcap / 0.587A LED / ~240 lumens
H2 300 Lumens / 0.74A tailcap / 0.88A LED / ~375 lumens
H2 500 Lumens / 1.3A tailcap / 1.3A LED / ~510 lumens
H1 750 Lumens / 2.9A tailcap / 2.15A LED / ~765 lumens

Even assuming a very high 0.8 efficiency factor to account for reflector loss, lens loss, heat loss, etc we are still talking about a light that size putting out just over 600 lumens OTF which is still very respectable. I am curious where the 0.75A goes on the H1 setting – it’s a shame to have it wasted as heat.

Now please don’t take this as me being negative towards the SC600 in any way. I am just stating facts, no light is without its faults. It’s awesome with a neutral XM-L gracing it interior. This light is going in my workbag in the morning and I’ll likely be using it a lot.


----------



## fnj

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> ...
> H1 750 Lumens / 2.9A tailcap / 2.15A LED / ~765 lumens
> ...
> I am curious where the 0.75A goes on the H1 setting – it’s a shame to have it wasted as heat.
> ...


 
That is indeed curious. Are you measuring battery and emitter current at once in the same setup, or sequentially with different setups? What is the voltage drop of the setup used to measure emitter current?


----------



## js82

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> I just knew I had to mod this to a T4-E5 XML and figured I would take some LED current measurements supporting my statements on lumens ratings and driver efficiency before removing the stock LED.
> Each entry is the light setting / tailcap current on a fresh 18650 / inline LED current / relative lumens of a U2 bin XML
> H2 200 Lumens / 0.4A tailcap / 0.587A LED / ~240 lumens
> H2 300 Lumens / 0.74A tailcap / 0.88A LED / ~375 lumens
> H2 500 Lumens / 1.3A tailcap / 1.3A LED / ~510 lumens
> H1 750 Lumens / 2.9A tailcap / 2.15A LED / ~765 lumens
> 
> Even assuming a very high 0.8 efficiency factor to account for reflector loss, lens loss, heat loss, etc we are still talking about a light that size putting out just over 600 lumens OTF which is still very respectable. I am curious where the 0.75A goes on the H1 setting – it’s a shame to have it wasted as heat.


 
Actually, that makes sense. To run the LED at higher currents you need higher voltages, so there's probably a transformer-like circuit that pushes the voltage up. If you push the voltage up you're gonna draw more current on the battery side to make up for the voltage. Likewise on the lower settings the battery side shows a lower current than the LED side because the circuit lowers the voltage.


----------



## fnj

Well, it doesn't make sense to me, from what I know of led Vf vs current. The Vf of the LED would not be THAT much greater at 650 Lm than at 500 Lm.

In fact, my first impulse is to wonder whether it could possibly be a misread. It would make a lot more sense if the last line read 1.9 tailcap, 2.15 led; rather than 2.9 tailcap 2.15 led.


----------



## js82

fnj said:


> Well, it doesn't make sense to me, from what I know of led Vf vs current. The Vf of the LED would not be THAT much greater at 650 ma than at 500 ma.
> 
> In fact, my first impulse is to wonder whether it could possibly be a misread. It would make a lot more sense if the last line read 1.9 tailcap, 2.15 led; rather than 2.9 tailcap 2.15 led.


 
At a large current draw the voltage of the battery probably drops a lot. That's why the circuit needs to compensate.


----------



## psychbeat

maybe its an unusually high VF on that emitter?
I doubt the battery would be sagging below the VF *shrug*


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Trust me guys this was not a mis-read. I am using a higher end RadioShack DMM that I have had for about 15 years since my EE classes. It may not be a $500 Fluke, but it is accurate and reliable enough to know what I am reading.

fnj - I'll check to see what the V drop across the ammeter is but not sure it is significant (IIRC it is in the milli or micro Ohm range)

js82 - please don't take this with any disrespect, but it sounds like you are still learning a bit (which is good), but don't have all the concepts put together yet. Yes Vs will drop as the current to the load increases. The Vf of a XML is very low (at 2.1A it is only 3.2v) so it would have to be a real POS cell with really high internal impedence to drop it Vs below the Vf on a freshly charged cell. This is a AW black 2600mAh cell in excellent condition so I don't believe this to be the case.


----------



## fnj

From the Cree XM-L datasheet[1], and given the extremely low internal resistance of an 18650, the Vf should never be approaching the voltage of the battery when the latter is near full charge. From the NCR18650 datasheet[2], discharging at 2.75 amps, the freshly charged battery starts out at 3.95 v and does not drop below 3.8 v until 1/7 discharged, or below 3.6 v until 1/3 discharged.

The following are crudely pulled by eye off the curve for Tj=25C, but are enough to get a decent picture of the emitter behavior.

Amps Vf
0.4 2.8
0.6 2.87
0.8 2.92
1.0 2.97
1.2 3.03
1.4 3.07
1.6 3.1
1.8 3.15
2.0 3.18

[1] http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/XLampXM-L.pdf
[2] http://industrial.panasonic.com/www-data/pdf2/ACA4000/ACA4000CE240.pdf


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

ps - I know no one will be stripping the SC600 down for LED reading, but it would be nice for someone to do a tailcap test on H1 and see if they get the same thing.


----------



## picrthis

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Now the cons:
> - OMG what an ugly greenish LED with a purple flood. Ack! I lost the lottery.
> - The true LED current show that this lights ratings are bulb lumens and in no way OTF.
> - The driver is not efficient in the highest 750 lumen setting.
> - With all the claims of a “new heat sinking” setup I was a bit disappointed to find it is just a mPCB screwed to the light’s body with a very minimal amount of thermal paste.


WOW! I thought they said Zebralight was very picky with their choice of LED's and that's why it takes them so long to come out with NW, etc; I guess they're not THAT picky after all, heck a $29.00 Xeno doesn't have the ugly green tint; still believe the light should be $49.95 :huh:


----------



## juplin

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> H1 750 Lumens / 2.9A tailcap / 2.15A LED / ~765 lumens
> 
> Even assuming a very high 0.8 efficiency factor to account for reflector loss, lens loss, heat loss, etc we are still talking about a light that size putting out just over 600 lumens OTF which is still very respectable. I am curious where the 0.75A goes on the H1 setting – it’s a shame to have it wasted as heat.


The OTF lumens of SC600 in H1 brightness for the first five minutes was confirmed by run4jc as 738 lumens with integrating sphere.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...aLight-SC600&p=3670146&viewfull=1#post3670146


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Ughhh - I had a long reply written and then lost it. Hate it when that happens.

I can't argue with run4jc's true testing assuming his sphere is accurate.

I am still a bit shocked by the 0.75A difference between tail and LED readings. It does tend to show the behavior you would expect from buck/boost driver. I don't have the time to fully test this out with a 18650 cell, but I will run a IMR18350 through the testing with a voltmeter and ammeter at the same time on the tailcap and see what happens as the Vs from the battery begins to sag.


----------



## easilyled

picrthis said:


> WOW! I thought they said Zebralight was very picky with their choice of LED's and that's why it takes them so long to come out with NW, etc; I guess they're not THAT picky after all, heck a $29.00 Xeno doesn't have the ugly green tint; still believe the light should be $49.95 :huh:


 
Beauty is very much in the eye of the beholder with tints. One man's meat is another's poison. 
Not only that but different people perceive color differently, not only from person to person, but even in the same person with increasing years.

I think different tints are a lottery that we should embrace and accept within reason, unless a tint is so markedly colored that it stands out a mile.


----------



## fnj

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> ps - I know no one will be stripping the SC600 down for LED reading, but it would be nice for someone to do a tailcap test on H1 and see if they get the same thing.


 
I did this not to question Shine's number after he confirmed it, but simply as requested and to get another data point. I measured about 2.95 amps on H1/750 at the tailcap with a battery whose charge state is such as to give about 3.95 v open circuit voltage. Assuming the emitter reading is accurate since there is no reason to doubt it, my conclusion is that what we are seeing is a characteristic of the driver that is only evident at the highest setting.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Personally I am one who loves a neutral tint, but is open to a nice white tint as well. I got lucky in the Fenix lottery a few times and unlucky in the ZL lottery - it happens. These guys are buying huge bins of LEDs and as picky as they want to be, in those quantities they are going to get a variety of tint bins.

I am just happy that I can go to place like cutter and others and purchase LEDs in the tint and flux bins I prefer to customize my lights and make a mass market light even more perfect for me.


----------



## gooseman

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> OMG what an ugly greenish LED with a purple flood. Ack! I lost the lottery.



My tint is greenish too. On the 500/750 settings its more yellow, but on lower settings its just green, no way around it. I have seen worse though.

And i don't mean its green compared to my favorite XR-E WC 'pure white' - on the desert trail, it turns red clay into flat yellow/brown.

I think the low CRI of 60 exacerbates the effect of the tint.

From this point on, I decided to pass on manufacturer's that won't tell me the exact tint bin being used. Luckily, they have readily supplied that info for the ones I contacted.


----------



## Glock27

Update on the Warm version: Subject: SC600w Pre-Order

"Sorry. We still don't have the neutral white LEDs we want."

G27


----------



## flame2000

Glock27 said:


> Update on the Warm version: Subject: SC600w Pre-Order
> 
> "Sorry. We still don't have the neutral white LEDs we want."
> 
> G27



........does that means they are going to delay the SC600W yet again? Was Aug, got pushed to Sep......now what?


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

I was just able to order some T6 binned 3C tinted neutral XML leds, so maybe they are waiting for Cree to release something in the 4000K range in the T6 flux bin for a brighter light.


----------



## pjandyho

All these while when you guys were wowing away at how great your SC600 is, I sat here waiting patiently week after week for mine to arrive, only to find out later that the local post office (SingPost) here had misplaced my SC600. Further calls to SingPost yielded no result, and all I get are the typical textbook answers. They don't even have the guts to admit that the parcel is lost and offer due compensation. Never mind about that.

Last Friday night, I decided to place another order for the SC600 with Zebralight. On the order I explained that the local post office had misplaced my SC600 and I am ordering another one. Due to the nature of the rather slow shipping from China, I asked if Zebralight could ship it to me from the US. Since it is a weekend when I ordered the light, Zebralight could only respond and ship out my order on Monday. Received a shipping notice from ZL on Monday and I was amazed that they actually sent it under express mail service! Still from China, but on express service! The last thing I expected was for the light to reach me today, a Wednesday! What an awesome service from Zebralight!

I played with the light and I must say I am much awed by it. It is everything that I had envisioned it to be.

Btw, anyone knows where Hogokansatsukan or Dan from Thors Hammer custom leather is? Is he on vacation? On 27th July I paypal him the payment for a holster for the SC600 and he told me that it would be done in a few days. On Aug 7, I emailed him asking about the status of my holster and on 8th I got an email reply from him that it would be out on Monday. Haven't heard from him since then. Emailed him twice but had gotten no response. Is he ok?


----------



## jhc37013

Sorry to hear one of your SC600's was lost by the post it must have been really frustrating, as a fellow flashaholic I can feel your pain. I'm glad Zebra took special care of you, I have also had very positive experiences with their customer service.

Now about Dan all I can say is he has always promptly replied to all my emails and post here on CPF and he is a stand up guy so hopefully he is ok, as long as he is I sure your holster is on it's way to you. My guess is it was sent First class so how long does that take 7-10 business days?


----------



## flame2000

pjandyho...Sorry to hear about your lost. Didn't expect Singpost to lost it when it comes with a tracking number.
My SC51 took 19 days to ship from China to Singapore! That's really long! During the period, the tracking just shows that it had cleared China customs and no update for a long time! Only when it reached SG on the 16th day, I noticed the tracking was updated again. Next time, I will request for express mail from Zebralight!


----------



## pjandyho

@jhc37013

I know Dan is a standup guy. Trust him a lot. But I am just wondering what had happened to him. He is either on a vacation, or something had happened to him. Btw, does he provide a trekking number for the holsters that he sent out?

@flame2000

Mine arrived in Singapore on 4th August. When I trekked the parcel it says "Arrived from overseas (country code: CN)" but it's been so many days and I still see nothing. When I called Customer Service at SingPost, they tried to evade responsibility by telling me it is with the customs department. Called customs and they said there is no such parcel under their charge. Then SingPost gave me all the standard textbook excuses by telling me it is here and there but no one could give me an accurate answer as to whereabouts of my parcel. If they had admitted that the item was lost I might have just been happy to deal with it, but no, they just refused to admit that it is lost. That is what ticked me off. What lousy and unprofessional service.

Is it so hard for a company to take responsibility for a mistake they made and compensate the customer what is due? For their lack of action, not only did I suffer losses, Zebralight had to pay the extra shipping for Express mail service just to ship another unit to me. Zebralight don't have to do that but they did it just to make sure I am happy. For that, I am a loyal customer to Zebralight.


----------



## siuba

Glock27 said:


> Update on the Warm version: Subject: SC600w Pre-Order
> 
> "Sorry. We still don't have the neutral white LEDs we want."
> 
> G27


 
so bad!! i m waiting for it! hope the performance as well as sc600 also!!:naughty:


----------



## lovemylexicon

Hi:

Can the Zebralight SC600 use both botton top and flat top AW 18650 batteries?

Which one of the following will DEFINITELY fit into the battery tube of the SC600:

AW 2200 mah---botton top
AW 2600 mah---flat top
AW 2900 mah---flat top


----------



## Lighteous

lovemylexicon said:


> Hi:
> 
> Can the Zebralight SC600 use both botton top and flat top AW 18650 batteries?
> 
> Which one of the following will DEFINITELY fit into the battery tube of the SC600:
> 
> AW 2200 mah---botton top
> AW 2600 mah---flat top
> AW 2900 mah---flat top



I am using an AW 2900 mAh flat top cell in my SC600. It DEFINITELY fits!


----------



## lovemylexicon

Lighteous:

Thank you for your reply.

I plan to share the battery I put into the SC600 with other lights I have. But some of those require button top battery. Will the SC600 also take a button top?

By the way, is your SC600 from the earlier or later production run?


----------



## Lighteous

lovemylexicon said:


> Lighteous:
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> I plan to share the battery I put into the SC600 with other lights I have. But some of those require button top battery. Will the SC600 also take a button top?
> 
> By the way, is your SC600 from the earlier or later production run?


 
I have also successfully used a buttontop Trustfire 2500 mAh cell and a buttontop EagleTac cell which I believe is 2300 or 2200 mAh. 

As far as the production run, I have to believe it was at least the second or later run. When I first became interested in getting the SC600, everywhere was sold out. Then I heard that Going Gear had an new shipment of 20 or so and I ordered immediately. Hope this helps.


----------



## tre

I use the Redilast 2900 "button top" cells in mine without issue. I say "button top" because it is not really a button. I would call it a slightly raised flat top. I also use AW 2200 button top cells and IMR button top cells without issue.


----------



## lovemylexicon

Lighteous:

Very helpful.

Thank you.


----------



## lovemylexicon

I don't have the light yet, but the H2 level is kind of confusing.

The specs say 200lm, 330lm, 500lm and strobe for the H2 level. So are these four options all found in H2, whereas H1 is 750lm for the first few minutes then drops down to 500lm?

Those that have this light would you clarify please.


----------



## lovemylexicon

I read the Zebralight specs again, and it does say that the second sub-level, which is H2, can be set to various options. So it seems you can have 500lm either in H2 or in H1 (after the drop down).


----------



## samgab

lovemylexicon said:


> I don't have the light yet, but the H2 level is kind of confusing.
> 
> The specs say 200lm, 330lm, 500lm and strobe for the H2 level. So are these four options all found in H2, whereas H1 is 750lm for the first few minutes then drops down to 500lm?
> 
> Those that have this light would you clarify please.


 
It's H1. Have you tried reading some of this thread? All of the questions you've been asking have been answered, even videos and flow charts answering them. Do some reading first.


----------



## lovemylexicon

Samgab:

I did read through most of the over 1,400 posts about this light. But for that very reason, when a particular question came up later it is hard to find where the answer is.

In fact, if you read my post #1431, you will see that I answered my own question.

And if you read my post #1430 carefully, you will see that I asked just ONE question. How did you come up with "all of the questions" I have been asking?


----------



## ZebraLight

Yes. The H2 can be configured to 200, 330, 500 or strobe, whereas H1 is 750/500 only.


----------



## SloNicK

Wrote a small review here: http://forum.fonarevka.ru/showthread.php?t=5852&language=en . May be useful for someone...


----------



## g.p.

Thanks for sharing the link to your review.

Where did you find the holster for the SC600?


----------



## tre

My clip arrived in the mail today. The fit is perfect. This is exactly what I needed to make it my EDC. It now clips perfectly into my front pocket. I really like the clip and I like that it is reversable so I can stick the light on a baseball hat if needed.


----------



## samgab

tre said:


> My clip arrived in the mail today. The fit is perfect. This is exactly what I needed to make it my EDC. It now clips perfectly into my front pocket. I really like the clip and I like that it is reversable so I can stick the light on a baseball hat if needed.


 
Mine hasn't turned up yet. I wish they had shaped the clip so that the curved part of the clip that presses on the flashlight body followed the contour of the smooth curved cutouts on the side of the sc600. That's what I thought they were there for, they are symmetrical with the clip grooves, and they would be a good way to protect pants pocket fabric... Oh well.


----------



## lyrrag

Anybody use the Zebralight sc600 for their bicycle.

I was thinking this light would be great for use on my bicycle with a handle bar mount. I not new to flashlights and finally got a Zebralight sc51 and was totally blown away. I have some high end brands, and some customs, but the Zebralight reminds me more of a custom built. So the interest to get another Zebralight.


----------



## B0wz3r

I haven't gotten a 600 yet (I'm waiting for the neutral version), but biking will one of my primary uses for this light. I currently use my SC50w+ or my E03 but need something that will provide the runtime an 18650 provides.


----------



## pjandyho

Yes, mounted one on my bicycle since I have two. It is bright and floody and provides much better lighting than the old Nitecore Extreme which I had long thought of decommissioning.


----------



## siuba

any news about sc600w?


----------



## bondr006

I thought that ZL could not impress me anymore after I got my SC51 and SC60. Well, I was wrong. I got my SC600 today.....and




I love this light. The only nitpick I have with it, is it doesn't have a decent clip. The one that came with it is...well , this is a family sight.....so I'll say "Crap"! Other than that, I don't think it could get much better. Beautiful smooth beam with a great tint. Perfect size for my hand. And, the ZL UI is one of the best. Love the side clicky. Just feels so natural to hold and use. Next ZL purchase will be the SC31. Enjoy some pictures....


----------



## selfbuilt

My review of SC600 is now up:

Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more! 

:wave:


----------



## samgab

selfbuilt said:


> My review of SC600 is now up:
> 
> Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!
> 
> :wave:


 
Woohoo! Cheers


----------



## Johnno

I was one of the early adopters - pre-ordered mine back in April. Loved it, but had to RMA due to a faulty switch (it would turn on via just a light touch near the metal ring around the switch.) Kudos to Zebralight though - got a brand new replacement light complete with spare gaskets. an extra clip and instructions in just a little over two weeks from the time I sent mine back to them. Really love this light! As selfbuilt's review indicated, it's a fantastic 1x18650 LED light - the best one out there right now IMHO.


----------



## BBL

lyrrag said:


> Anybody use the Zebralight sc600 for their bicycle.


I will be, once it arrives. The combination of li-ion, high output and flood beam seems to be perfect for that duty.


----------



## AndyS

My clip arrived from China yesterday.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

My T6-E3 (3C tint) XM-L's just arrived from Australia. :devil:


----------



## samgab

AndyS said:


> My clip arrived from China yesterday.


 
Ah man, where is my clip! lol, I'll probably never use it anyway.


----------



## tre

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> My T6-E3 (3C tint) XM-L's just arrived from Australia. :devil:


 
Nice. If you can, snap some pics along the way. I'd love to do this to mine but with a 5c tint.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

tre said:


> Nice. If you can, snap some pics along the way. I'd love to do this to mine but with a 5c tint.


 
Sorry Tre, no pics. But if you look earlier in this thread (maybe around page 14/15) you'll a few snaps of a dismantled head. I did the mod tonight and it is awesome. I first did the mod with a T4 5C tint, but for some reason the XM-Ls seem to come out warmer looking than their tint suggests, especially compared with a XP-G. When I put the 3C tinted XM-L up against a 5C tinted XP-G they look almost exactly the same. The 5C XM-Ls come out even warmer. It may have something to do with the way the reflector and larger LED die interact.

Anyway - there is a noticrable difference between a T4 and a T6 LED once you get it into that 750 lumens range.


----------



## henry1960

Just received both of my clips for my SC600....
I like my stainless steel clip that is on my SC60 much better but it is what it is and i will attach just one on one light and be clipless with my other one for now. I`m not big on clips anyway and hope future lights come with stainless steel clips like the SC60 and the SC51....


----------



## bondr006

I hope so also henry. They could have put a permanent clip on the SC600 as they did with their other lights with no problem. I don't see why they didn't.


----------



## henry1960

bondr006 said:


> I hope so also henry. They could have put a permanent clip on the SC600 as they did with their other lights with no problem. I don't see why they didn't.



Well maybe like i said: Future lights will have this stainless steel clip :huh:

It makes the light look and feel so much better...

But i am getting kinda use to this clip...


----------



## MatNeh

Got my clip too from GoingGear. Nice service, I didn't even have to ask, they just sent it to me!


----------



## henry1960

MatNeh said:


> Got my clip too from GoingGear. Nice service, I didn't even have to ask, they just sent it to me!



Same Here...
Great Service indeed!!!


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Yes - agreed on GoingGears service. My SC600 had already come with a clip and they sent me an additional one.

Unfortunately, as the near 50/50 split on clip users hear go back and forth on, I could care less. I have absolutely no use for a clip, especially on a light with a head that twice as wide as the body.


----------



## flashflood

MatNeh said:


> Got my clip too from GoingGear. Nice service, I didn't even have to ask, they just sent it to me!


 
Oh, so _that's_ what it is! Yesterday I got a clip in the mail with no paperwork and discernible return address. The color and physical dimensions made the ZL seem like the best match, but not surprisingly it fit several other lights plausibly enough, so I wasn't sure. Thank you for posting -- this was bugging me!


----------



## MashBill

MatNeh said:


> Got my clip too from GoingGear. Nice service, I didn't even have to ask, they just sent it to me!


 
Ditto, GG is the best!


----------



## jhc37013

I think it is really cool Zebralight would send an accessory even though they never promised it. When I bought mine (pre-order) I bought the light and their was no mention of a possible clip and I accepted it "as is".

Zebralight had no obligation to send me anything but yet they spend their time and a little money to get a clip out to me, they did not even ask me for a couple bucks for shipping. 

They did this before IIRC they sent me a headband for my SC60, I really appreciate this kind of customer service, the small things can really mean a lot.


----------



## BBL

I just received my SC600 - and it exceeded my expectations, despite all the hype.


----------



## PhantomPhoton

Wow, with all the positive feedback (and hype) about this light, I'm actually excited about the SC600W. I haven't bought a light in over a year! About time I felt the "need" to put one in the budget.


----------



## g.p.

Maybe it was just my low expectations after all of the negative posts on here about the clip, but I got mine a few days ago and I love it! The color is cool with the colors from the hardening process (rugged but refined), and the fit is great. I have reversed it several times and there are no signs of sratching the light...but I really wouldn't care if it did because my lights are tools, not jewels. Speaking of tools, I reversed the clip and stuck the light on my hat brim while I changed a 737 tire a few nights ago. The 600 is a little heavy for that, but worked in a pinch and was much better than the usually method of putting the light in my mouth (when I don't have a headband). I wish the SC51 had a reversible clip like this, that would make it even that much more useful.

Love it! :kiss:


----------



## scout24

Got my clip today! I had purchased the light from ZL in Texas, the clip posted from China. Seems as good as any of this design, I'm going to carry the sc600 tomorrow for work. Somewhat loose 5.11 cargo pants are my preferred workwear, so I don't anticipate the light being too heavy or bulky for L/F pocket carry. Tomorrow is September 1st, the beginning of the projected month of the 600w release...


----------



## Tarantula

It's my best light ever!
Small and powerfull with many options.
I don't know how long inside electronics will last, but I wish that lasts many years.

Thank you Zebralight, just keep produce quality lights, please don't disappoint us.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Phantom Photon said, *" I haven't bought a light in over a year!"*

That's so sad....my condolences  ...and congrats on the upcoming ending of your fasting. :thumbsup:


----------



## RBWNY

I have an SC600 on the way.... but the question I have is on cells.

Has anyone run up against any cells that it won't work with? I just got some Redilast 2600's (button-top) which won't work in the Nitecore IFE2. 

I'm hoping the SC600 has no particular issues with them.


----------



## PhantomPhoton

Colonel Sanders said:


> Phantom Photon said, *" I haven't bought a light in over a year!"*
> 
> That's so sad....my condolences  ...and congrats on the upcoming ending of your fasting. :thumbsup:


 
Thanks, What can I say, I'm a neutral snob. And I value a good UI. 

So, um it's September now... where's my "W"?


----------



## StandardBattery

Looks like I better check my mail for a Clip, as I'm keen to try that. I'd be more excited about the SC600W option though, although really I'm not sure the right emitters are out there yet. I will say my SC60W is PERFECT!! Still nice to have the SC600 as a blaster though.


----------



## samgab

I did an inadvertent test of the SC600 today... I turned it on full High mode, to light up a part of a room using ceiling bounce, then walked out of the room and promptly forgot all about it. Walked back into the room nearly 2 hours later to find it still going sitting on a shelf in the corner on full power (-the stepped down 500lm level of full power anyway). It was very hot to the touch, it had been in a warmish room with no fan or cooling or airflow of any kind. The whole light, including the cell inside it had reached an equilibrium temperature of about 55 degrees Celsius... very hot to hold! But it was still going strong. So, it can handle running at full power with no external cooling... but it does get very hot! I took the cell out, and it was at 3.3 V. I let it cool off outside the torch before charging it up again.


----------



## StandardBattery

StandardBattery said:


> Looks like I better check my mail for a Clip, as I'm keen to try that. I'd be more excited about the SC600W option though, although really I'm not sure the right emitters are out there yet. I will say my SC60W is PERFECT!! Still nice to have the SC600 as a blaster though.



Found my Clip in my pile of mail. Slipped it on, slipped it off, slipped it on. It's OK, I placed it directly opposite of the switch bezel-down; it seems comfortable with my regular hold, and I'm going to leave it attached for extra versatility.

I want to congratulate ZebraLight for getting the clips out, so many times companies "miss" several people they should not. Seems everyone that should be getting clips is.


----------



## samgab

StandardBattery said:


> Found my Clip in my pile of mail. Slipped it on, slipped it off, slipped it on. It's OK, I placed it directly opposite of the switch bezel-down; it seems comfortable with my regular hold, and I'm going to leave it attached for extra versatility.
> 
> I want to congratulate ZebraLight for getting the clips out, so many times companies "miss" several people they should not. Seems everyone that should be getting clips is.


 
Hmm, I haven't received one yet... but it takes a while for mail to get to NZ. Might be in the system somewhere.


----------



## mrlysle

I too, got my clip in the mail from Marshall and the great folks at GG! I'd already had the light for awhile, so thats just superb customer service from ZL AND GG! haven't even installed the clip, and might not ever, as I have mine in a wet molded custom holster from Hogo, and the light wouldn't even go in the holster with the clip on. But hey, it completes a nice package if I would ever have to part with the light. Nice clip too BTW. I'm like a lot of the other guys here, and would have loved to have seen the SC600 with the same type clip as my other ZL's, but all in all, the fact that it's reversable on the body kinda makes up for that.


----------



## xed888

I think OP should put in a list of all the 18650s that work with this light. 

Let me be the 1st to chime in:

AW 2900, 2600 and 2200
Solarforce 2400
Trustfire Blue flames


----------



## veedo

xed888 said:


> I think OP should put in a list of all the 18650s that work with this light.
> 
> Let me be the 1st to chime in:
> 
> AW 2900, 2600 and 2200
> Solarforce 2400
> Trustfire Blue flames


 
callies kustoms protected 3100's fit without the callies sticker.
the blue ultrafire 2400's fit.


----------



## bondr006

Removed.....


----------



## DM51

xed888 said:


> I think OP should put in a list of all the 18650s that work with this light.


Guys... We really don't want this here. There are probably hundreds of different brands of 18650 cell, and the thread would become a hijacked PITA if each one was listed in a separate post. If you want to list them, please start a thread in the Batteries section.


----------



## xed888

ok sorry. think i will do just that.


----------



## smokey616

Got mine yesterday. it's an awesome light, but I lucked out and got a pretty blueish tint. guess I should have waited for the SC600w after all.


----------



## Zeruel

After waiting for some time for the clip to be released, I've finally ordered mine and got it today.

I have a question for owners....

Some parts of the anodizing are missing on the inner side of the body tube, revealing the bare alu underneath? Do you have a similar.... "feature"? And did I mention some deep scratches within too?







Other than that, I'm pretty happy with everything else.


----------



## pjandyho

Zeruel, both of my SC600 looks just like your's. I think they are alright and should not cause any concerns. Zebralight probably did some boring on the body when many could not fit their 18650 inside. That could be the cause of the anodizing not being present in there.


----------



## g.p.

Other than the first batch, has there even been any reports of any 18650's not fitting?


----------



## flame2000

I was on the impression that only the first batch was affected with some 18650 not fitting. The later batch should not have this additional "boring" to enlarge the tube diameter. Why not take the pic and send it to Zebralight to clarify?


----------



## Zeruel

pjandyho said:


> Zeruel, both of my SC600 looks just like your's. I think they are alright and should not cause any concerns. Zebralight probably did some boring on the body when many could not fit their 18650 inside. That could be the cause of the anodizing not being present in there.


 
Thanks for your reassurance. Naturally, I thought they'd start boring it bigger with the new "unprocessed" tubes, never occurred to me they would bore the finished products and scraping the ano off.... 

Even so, that shows they have some thick anodizing (in the first place), isn't it?




g.p. said:


> Other than the first batch, has there even been any reports of any 18650's not fitting?



My thickest and longest 18650 is Redilast 2900mAh. It fits beautifully.


----------



## pjandyho

@Zeruel

Well, it's just a guess on my part. Don't even know if it is supposed to be anodized on the inside. The whitish stain mark looks like the leftover of the fluid from the boring when the body was left lying down.


----------



## Lighteous

Zeruel said:


> Thanks for your reassurance. Naturally, I thought they'd start boring it bigger with the new "unprocessed" tubes, never occurred to me they would bore the finished products and scraping the ano off....
> 
> Even so, that shows they have some thick anodizing (in the first place), isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thickest and longest 18650 is Redilast 2900mAh. It fits beautifully.




The inside of my SC600 looks just like yours. I too think that it is nothing to be concerned with.


----------



## silverglow

Mine is from the first batch I guess, and it is perfectly anodized inside, just like my other four Zebralights. On each of them there's only a very slight, uneven round scratch around the inner circumference to be seen on the upper part near the thread. Besides the scratches, in some areas of the inside surface there is some very thin, white residue. Maybe the scratches were caused by some kind of holder during the anodizing process (I wonder if the workpiece must be held in contact anywhere during that process). I'm very glad mine doesn't have such stains/sanding marks, even if they can't be seen normally, because such flaws somehow make me doubt the carefulness with which the whole light was produced. So far I have liked my Zebralights especially for their flawless anodization. It would be hard to understand if that had changed now.


----------



## brightasday

I noticed that all the XM-L "w" flashlights (SC600w, H600w, H502w) are now listed as TBD in the Zebralight spreadsheet .


----------



## Thefo

Lighteous said:


> The inside of my SC600 looks just like yours. I too think that it is nothing to be concerned with.



+1, just got mine today and I have the same white mark inside however it doesn't effect anything, my sample also has a nicely lubed o ring. I can't get over the amount of lumens per size as this thing is tiny (for an 18650 that is)


----------



## varuscelli

Zeruel said:


> Some parts of the anodizing are missing on the inner side of the body tube, revealing the bare alu underneath? Do you have a similar.... "feature"? And did I mention some deep scratches within too?


 
Mine has that, too...although not quite as severe looking as the one you show. Mine has a rather large swatch of discoloration, though -- and a few light scratches on the interior as well. I actually tried carefully to see if I could use a bit of metal polish on a Q-tip to remove the discoloration (not being sure what it was) but without success.


----------



## goodfornothing

Why isn't Zebralight available on Amazon.com ?


----------



## taichicali

Hello everyone,

I'm new to this forum. I realized a couple of months ago that I am fascinated with flashlights! Naturally I found this website and have recently received my first real flashlight in the sc600. What a difference from those old school flashlights that had 1/10th the power with 10 times the weight! Unbelievably cool.

Anyway, was hoping some of the experts could help me with a couple of questions regarding batteries for this bad boy.

I purchased two of the surefire batteries along with the charger to go with this flashlight.

first question, is can I leave the batteries in the charger beyond their full charging time, or do I need to remove the batteries as soon as the light turns green to extend the longevity of the battery?

Question two is when not using the flashlight, if I leave the battery in the flashlight, will it drain the battery? If so, at what rate? Should I just store the battery separately when not in use?

Thanks!


----------



## jhc37013

taichicali said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this forum. I realized a couple of months ago that I am fascinated with flashlights! Naturally I found this website and have recently received my first real flashlight in the sc600. What a difference from those old school flashlights that had 1/10th the power with 10 times the weight! Unbelievably cool.
> 
> Anyway, was hoping some of the experts could help me with a couple of questions regarding batteries for this bad boy.
> 
> *I purchased two of the surefire batteries along with the charger to go with this flashlight.
> *
> first question, is can I leave the batteries in the charger beyond their full charging time, or do I need to remove the batteries as soon as the light turns green to extend the longevity of the battery?
> 
> Question two is when not using the flashlight, if I leave the battery in the flashlight, will it drain the battery? If so, at what rate? Should I just store the battery separately when not in use?
> 
> Thanks!


 
Timeout, you purchased two Surefire batterys to charge? Hopefully you meant Ultrafire or Trustfire because Surefire 123's are not rechargeable and second the SC600 is not made for CR123's.

Next it depends on the charger if you should really worry about over charge, if you have the Ultrafire 139 charger it's best to take the battery's out, it is really best to always take them out but with some chargers are not as good as others.

Lastly the SC600 has a electronic switch so in time it will drain the battery but we are talking a very long time, it is called parasitic drain and Zebralight says it would take 6yrs to drain a 18650 so I don't worry about it.


----------



## pjandyho

@Taichicali,

It would benefit you greatly if you could spend some time to research on batteries before you start playing with your lights. Failure to do so could result in massive catastrophe both to the light and to yourself. Lithium and Li-Ion batteries are no joke. They are very volatile and needs professional knowledge and usage. If you had really bought Surefire batteries, they are primary non rechargeable batteries.


----------



## BBL

taichicali said:


> I purchased two of the surefire batteries along with the charger to go with this flashlight.



Under the asumtpion you didnt buy the second cell as a spare: Neither lithium primaries, nor lithium-ion cells are suitable as a pair for the sc600. It is strictly a single li-ion light made for 18650 cells. 

Just a few words of advice that came to mind:
Many flashlights (like the sc600) are strong, airtight metal containers. If somehow pressure develops internally, they fail violently. Happens very rarely, but happens. Usuall in conjunction with mistreated cells.
18650 cells are not consumer cells. They were oem products initially. Handling and using them required much more knowledge than the usual AA/ni-mh cells. Please make sure you know the li-ion basics - voltage ranges, acceptable current ranges, dangers, etc.


----------



## DM51

@ taichicali... What the other guys have said ^. Please be careful. 

These lithium cells are NOT toys you can fool around with, and if not treated properly they can explode with considerable violence.


----------



## uknewbie

Why do I keep reading on here that 18650 cells are not consumer cells?

They are.

One can buy them readily from a multitude of sellers aimed specifically at end users.


----------



## BBL

uknewbie said:


> Why do I keep reading on here that 18650 cells are not consumer cells?
> They are.
> One can buy them readily from a multitude of sellers aimed specifically at end users.


Then name a few consumer-products that accept 18650 cells.


----------



## EZO

uknewbie said:


> Why do I keep reading on here that 18650 cells are not consumer cells?
> 
> They are.
> 
> One can buy them readily from a multitude of sellers aimed specifically at end users.
> 
> 
> 
> BBL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then name a few consumer-products that accept 18650 cells.
Click to expand...


I noticed that DX is selling a 720P 1.3M Pixel Pin-hole Spy AV Camera disguised as a 2.5" LCD alarm clock that runs on a single 18650. (sku 72552) Perhaps we will start seeing more products that run on 18650s other than flashlights, laser pointers and pot vaporizers.


----------



## taichicali

Hey guys,
thanks for the words of caution. I did mistype, I purchased trustfire, not surefire batteries. I purchased the Trustfire 2500 mAh 18650 Protected Lithium Rechargeable Battery and the Trustfire TR-001 Lithium Battery Charger. 
I do take safety seriously, and know that this stuff can be dangerous, so I appreciate the gravity you all bring to the situation. What are the basic safety procedures should I adhere to? I plugged the charger in last night and popped both batteries in and I could actually hear a very quiet almost trickling/buzzing noise of the batteries charging. I wasn't sure if that was normal, so I left them plugged in in the kitchen where I was cooking for a party and I could keep a close eye on them and keep them away from any of the kids. Are these something that I should only charge where I can keep an eye on them? Also, the charger I have does not seem to have any way to adjust the voltage or anything like that, so it seemed like a simple plug and charge device. I did confirm with someone at goinggear that these batteries work with the sc600 prior to buying and using them.


----------



## flasherByNight

Start by taking a look at the battery sticky
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ronics-Batteries-Included-Threads-of-Interest


----------



## Big Sam

This is a great thread. It's been a long time since I've been this excited about a flashlight. I picked up a TK 21 a few month ago as my first foray into 18650 batteries but really did not research much until I started to study this thread (never got more then 25 min on Turbo with the Ultra Fire 2600's but was otherwise happy). But first steps are first steps. 

Now I have an SC600 on the way and some AW 2200 batteries as well. Should be a lot of fun and a challenge.


----------



## RBWNY

I love the SC600:thumbsup:.... just got it a few days ago. This is now my 2nd XM-L light. The Sunwayman V20 was the first. What is quite obvious though in both these lights, is the "yellowish" tint at the hotspot. On a white wall it looks like the sun oo:. 

Is this the trait for ALL XM based lights, or did I just get 2 from the same tint batch .


----------



## pjandyho

RBWNY said:


> Is this the trait for ALL XM based lights, or did I just get 2 from the same tint batch .


 
Seems that way. All my XM-L lights seems to have a slightly yellowish tint to it in the hotspot.


----------



## uknewbie

pjandyho said:


> Seems that way. All my XM-L lights seems to have a slightly yellowish tint to it in the hotspot.


 
Can't say my RRT-21 has any hint of yellow.


----------



## pjandyho

uknewbie said:


> Can't say my RRT-21 has any hint of yellow.


 
Just curious, when you shine the RRT-21 on your hand, what color do you see of your skin? All the XM-L lights I have looks white visually but when I shined it on my hand or my wife, our skin just looks yellowish with a slight touch of green on it. Maybe it is due to us being Asians, but I do notice that when white wall hunting the white seems to contain a very very slight tinge of yellow or green (not exactly sure what tint as it's hard to tell). I am fine with the tint actually. I have long ago given up on being picky when it comes to cool white, and as long as I can see it is all that matters.


----------



## taichicali

flasherByNight said:


> Start by taking a look at the battery sticky
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ronics-Batteries-Included-Threads-of-Interest


 
Thank you, I have read a lot of that thread - seems like using a single 18650 is safer than using a flashlight that requires multiple. I think I may have to get the TK41 since everyone on here seems to love it, and it uses "normal" batteries.


----------



## Joe Talmadge

RBWNY said:


> I love the SC600:thumbsup:.... just got it a few days ago. This is now my 2nd XM-L light. The Sunwayman V20 was the first.



Both these lights are of interest to me... would love to hear a compare/contrast, based on your experience and how you use them.


----------



## RBWNY

pjandyho said:


> but I do notice that when white wall hunting the white seems to contain a very very slight tinge of yellow or green .


 
I don't see much white at all! -- It's about 90% yellow. And speaking of green; if the SC600 is tailstanding on low or medium, and I look across the bezel at about a 20 degree angle up, there's a spot of green on the lense, which is ONLY visible in the beam if it's right up against a white wall. The green then shows up on the outer fringe of the beam. :thinking:


----------



## pjandyho

RBWNY said:


> I don't see much white at all! -- It's about 90% yellow. And speaking of green; if the SC600 is tailstanding on low or medium, and I look across the bezel at about a 20 degree angle up, there's a spot of green on the lense, which is ONLY visible in the beam if it's right up against a white wall. The green then shows up on the outer fringe of the beam. :thinking:


 
Talking about that, I have two SC600 and one shows a bluish to purplish tint on the lens and another has a yellowish tint on the lens when I look at it from an angle with the light on. And only a very very slight difference on the beam color between the two. The one that looks bluish on the lens has a slightly more yellowish tinge to the beam, only very very slightly more than the other.


----------



## jhc37013

pjandyho said:


> Talking about that, I have two SC600 and one shows a bluish to purplish tint on the lens and another has a yellowish tint on the lens when I look at it from an angle with the light on. And only a very very slight difference on the beam color between the two. The one that looks bluish on the lens has a slightly more yellowish tinge to the beam, only very very slightly more than the other.



pjandyho I also have two and mine are just as you describe, you can lay them on a flat surface and see the colors on the outer edge of the spill, all I can think of is it must be something different between the AR coating.


----------



## pjandyho

jhc37013 said:


> pjandyho I also have two and mine are just as you describe, you can lay them on a flat surface and see the colors on the outer edge of the spill, all I can think of is it must be something different between the AR coating.


 
That's what I thought too. As a photographer, I noticed long ago that my camera lenses do show different colors from the coatings that was applied on the surfaces.


----------



## RBWNY

Well as a footnote...I think I may of been slightly color-blind when deciphering the "lens color" since it now looks more purple than I originally thought. Meanwhile the yellow-ish hue (for all practical purposes) isn't noticeable in long distance lighting (for anyone considering getting one)... and even at close range, it DOES mix with a whiter hue as well. 

Overall I'm very pleased with it, and since already owning an SC51 I knew what to expect...operation-wise. :naughty:


----------



## BWX

My XP-G R5/R4 lights all have a cool white tint.. My 2 XP-G S2 lights have a yellowish tint hot spot with a slightly purple-ish spill. The S2 lights actually work very well outside against green/brown backgrounds. 

I just got my first XM-L and first 18650 light a couple days ago, the Olight i6 Paladin. It has a nice cool to neutral tint closer too my R5 lights than to my S2 lights. It has a very slight yellowish tint around the hotspot, and a cooler spill, but nothing dramatic. I was expecting a more yellowish/purple/green type tint, but I guess I got lucky, or Olight picks nice tints. Just for comparison against your Zebra lights.


----------



## brightnorm

Deleted


----------



## Skeidži

Hi. I´m new there (from Czech Republic -sory for bad english).

Can someone here tell me what FL is better? I thinking about Zebralight SC600 vs. Spark SL6. Cost of FL doesn´t play any role now for mee - but i don´t need two FL´s.
I want small FL (like PD31, SC600, Sl6, TK21, etc.) but as powerfull as it can be. Some universal FL (i like difusor lens delivered with SL6). But Zebra have lower -lowest output-.
It seems that spark have longer range and zebra have nicer shape of beam.

I have Zebralight SC50W and Fenix TK41.


----------



## varuscelli

Skeidži said:


> Hi. I´m new there (from Czech Republic -sory for bad english).
> 
> Can someone here tell me what FL is better? I thinking about Zebralight SC600 vs. Spark SL6. Cost of FL doesn´t play any role now for mee - but i don´t need two FL´s.
> I want small FL (like PD31, SC600, Sl6, TK21, etc.) but as powerfull as it can be. Some universal FL (i like difusor lens delivered with SL6). But Zebra have lower -lowest output-.
> It seems that spark have longer range and zebra have nicer shape of beam.
> 
> I have Zebralight SC50W and Fenix TK41.


 
One thing you might want to do (if you haven't already) is to check out the Flashlight Reviews subforum. You'll find solid reviews of both flashlights there, and the reviews in that subforum are typically very comprehensive, including comparisons to other flashlights in the same category. 

For instance, here is a link to selfbuilt's review of the ZebraLight SC600:

Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!

And selfbuilt's review of the Spark SL6:

Spark SL6 800CW (XM-L T6, 2xCR123A/1x18650) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and more!

CPF member selfbuilt does solid and comprehensive reviews, so these are well worth reading as part of your research. You'll find other good review information in Flashlight Reviews section, too (including very good reviews of these lights and others by other members). 

I do own the SC600 but not the SL6, so I can't compare...but the SC600 is a fantastic light

And welcome to CPF... :thumbsup:


----------



## jhc37013

Skeidži;3753687 said:


> Hi. I´m new there (from Czech Republic -sory for bad english).
> 
> Can someone here tell me what FL is better? I thinking about Zebralight SC600 vs. Spark SL6. Cost of FL doesn´t play any role now for mee - but i don´t need two FL´s.
> I want small FL (like PD31, SC600, Sl6, TK21, etc.) but as powerfull as it can be. Some universal FL (i like difusor lens delivered with SL6). But Zebra have lower -lowest output-.
> It seems that spark have longer range and zebra have nicer shape of beam.
> 
> I have Zebralight SC50W and Fenix TK41.



The SC600 is smaller and has a way better UI so I believe the SC600 is the better light for EDC.


----------



## TDK9

Zebralight SC600:
- more efficient - longer runtime,
- smaller,
- better optics (glass, reflector),
- firefly mode.

Spark SL6-800:
- better throw,
- slightly better (warmer) tint (2B),
- lighter,
- (IMO) better UI (possibility of signaling in Morse code, ablility to enter the turbo mode from any other mode, memory of the modes, two buttons).

My both flashlights give the same amount of light.


----------



## pjandyho

jhc37013 said:


> The SC600 is smaller and has a way better UI so I believe the SC600 is the better light for EDC.


 
Fully agreed. It was the UI on the Spark that put me off. I also preferred the smaller size of the SC600. No regret getting the SC600.


----------



## Zenbaas

Battery question for all you SC600 owners:

Have you found any 18650 batteries that don't fit in this light..? 

Has anyone tried the XTAR 2600 batteries in this light..? Do they fit..?


----------



## DM51

I have missed some of this discussion, so please forgive me if this has been mentioned before. My point concerns some 18650 cells apparently not fitting into the SC600. I have no first-hand experience, but it could be that the light was designed with unprotected cells in mind. 

Unprotected cells are ~2mm shorter than protected ones, and (importantly) they are also thinner too, as they don't have the conducting strip running along the length of the cell. Unprotected cells are therefore more likely to fit; but the use of unprotected cells is _*NOT*_ recommended for any application that doesn't have built-in low-voltage cut-off protection.


----------



## grahamtdi

I purchased some xtar 2400 18650s and they dont fit my sc600 ,wont even go in at all.


----------



## Valmet62

*Re: ZebraLight SC600 runtime with 3100 mAh battery ?*

Can anyone that has better math skills than me tell me how much more runtime would you get using a 3100 mAh 18650 ? The measurements on the ZL sight uses a 2900 mAh battery.

Thanks
Valmet62


----------



## Harry999

I am thinking of getting the SC600 (while waiting for the Q50) and raised the question of whether the dealer I was planning on buying from could test the light to see if AW2600 and AW2900 cells fitted. He confirmed that this was the revised SC600 model which had no problem with either of the cells. I think ZL actually carried out the revision on the SC600 when they had feedback from customers in relation to the first run produced.


----------



## thaugen

I can confirm my AW 18650 2900mah and Eagletac 18650 2400mah fit in my SC600 perfectly.


----------



## michaelmcgo

Just ordered one of these. I have a 2200 AW I can use to try it out, but of course I crave more capacity because it's out there. I'm really tempted by those Callie's Kustoms 3100 batteries. Anyone having luck with them fitting their SC600?[FONT=Zapf Chancery, Comic Sans MS, cursive]
[/FONT]


----------



## DM51

*Re: ZebraLight SC600 runtime with 3100 mAh battery ?*



Valmet62 said:


> how much more runtime would you get using a 3100 (vs. a 2900) mAh 18650 ?


About 7% more, if the stated capacities are accurate.

Guys... I didn't mean my post #1523 above to restart a debate about which brands of 18650s fit and which don't. We'll just get bogged down if we start listing every cell, as there are literally hundreds of different ones. Please refer to the Batteries section for cell dimensions etc., or start a separate thread there.

Let's get back on topic with this one, please.


*Edit:* I just noticed - there is in fact a thread about it already in the Batteries section: *Best Battery for Zebralight SC600*


----------



## uknewbie

I have found that with a 2900 flat top AW if I have the light turned on and bump the tail end off my hand the light turns off. 

Would suggest button top cells in all lights personally.

In fact I have tried this now with a Solarforce 2400mAh button top cell and it still does it!​ 
Turn on light to high, give a little gentle bump off your palm, tail side. Light just cuts off. Sigh.

*Can someone else please try this with their SC600 and let me know if it does it?*


----------



## samgab

uknewbie said:


> I have found that with a 2900 flat top AW if I have the light turned on and bump the tail end off my hand the light turns off.
> 
> Would suggest button top cells in all lights personally.
> 
> In fact I have tried this now with a Solarforce 2400mAh button top cell and it still does it!​
> Turn on light to high, give a little gentle bump off your palm, tail side. Light just cuts off. Sigh.
> 
> Can someone else please try this with their SC600 and let me know if it does it?



No, it doesn't on mine. Check your tailcap spring tension.
__________________________________________
A bit of background info, regarding all these cell fitment questions:
I've been following this thread since it started and here's what seemingly happened:
The very first batch came out, and some with the larger 18650 cells had a few fitment issues. This was reported back to George by means of this thread and no doubt other means, and he/the company followed up with the factory that does the manufacturing, and now as well as the slight increase in size, they seem to also test the internal dimensions (pushing a wooden stick of the right dimensions would do the trick, but I don't know their method... it doesn't matter...) and if the internal dimensions aren't within spec, they route them back to a station for internal honing: That is why some are reporting patches of the internal anodizing machined off.
That's my theory anyway. And since the first batch most are reporting that most 18650's, including most protected ones fit fine. I personally haven't yet found an 18650 that doesn't fit in my SC600.


----------



## uknewbie

samgab said:


> No, it doesn't on mine. Check your tailcap spring tension.


 
Thanks for the suggestion. Spring seems fine although they clearly do not use springs with very good tension. Tried extending it but no joy. Have also noticed that the ano does not match now between bezel and the rest of the light. 

Guess this will need returned, again. Sigh.


----------



## kwak

uknewbie said:


> I have found that with a 2900 flat top AW if I have the light turned on and bump the tail end off my hand the light turns off.
> 
> Would suggest button top cells in all lights personally.
> 
> In fact I have tried this now with a Solarforce 2400mAh button top cell and it still does it!​
> Turn on light to high, give a little gentle bump off your palm, tail side. Light just cuts off. Sigh.
> 
> *Can someone else please try this with their SC600 and let me know if it does it?*



I would try for you but my AW 2900mAh's will not fit inside my SC600.

I do have some problems with my TK21 with bigger batteries, obviously not the same torch BUT with the TK21 when i use bigger cells the screw cap only JUST closes.
This gives a very intermittent connection that turns the light on or off when i bump it.


I'd also suspect that flat tops may have a problem making a good connection at the emitter end.

Do you have other cells you can try, preferably with a nipple on the end?


----------



## uknewbie

kwak said:


> I would try for you but my AW 2900mAh's will not fit inside my SC600.
> 
> I do have some problems with my TK21 with bigger batteries, obviously not the same torch BUT with the TK21 when i use bigger cells the screw cap only JUST closes.
> This gives a very intermittent connection that turns the light on or off when i bump it.
> 
> 
> I'd also suspect that flat tops may have a problem making a good connection at the emitter end.
> 
> Do you have other cells you can try, preferably with a nipple on the end?


 
Yes have tried regular button top 2400 solarforce cells too, same problem.


----------



## timo54321

I just got my SC600 today and it is by far my favorite flashlight. I'm running Callies Kustoms 3100 in it. I had to take the Callies sticker off to make it fit!


----------



## timo54321

I do have one question on the operation of the SC600. Is the highest level of high only reached when you go through the six double clicks? I'm having a hard time figuring out exactly which brightness it is at.


----------



## infinus

Just ordered.... my first ZebraLight! Looking forward to receiving it!


----------



## BBL

timo54321 said:


> I do have one question on the operation of the SC600. Is the highest level of high only reached when you go through the six double clicks? I'm having a hard time figuring out exactly which brightness it is at.


 
nope. The hightest mode (750lm) is one of the two 'high' modes, fixed. The other one is the one that can be changed between 200, 300 and 500 lm. I hope that helps.


----------



## samgab

timo54321 said:


> I do have one question on the operation of the SC600. Is the highest level of high only reached when you go through the six double clicks? I'm having a hard time figuring out exactly which brightness it is at.


 
If it's set up right, one single click should take you to highest high. It remembers the last high mode you were in and goes straight there (except strobe)
Does this flowchart help, or just make it more confusing?





or this video:


----------



## michaelmcgo

That flow chart reminds me of our strategy in Afghanistan:




:


----------



## samgab

michaelmcgo said:


> That flow chart reminds me of our strategy in Afghanistan:


 
"lol"


----------



## timo54321

I've got it all figured out now!


----------



## varuscelli

samgab said:


>


 


michaelmcgo said:


> :


 
I'm getting the same results with both charts. Each time I go through the steps, Afghanistan is still unstable.


----------



## varuscelli

Actually, samgab, that's a nice chart. You ought to sell it to ZebraLight to help them clarify their technical documentation.


----------



## AlonzoMosely

Samgab, that chart is fantastic. May I ask what software you used to create it?


----------



## samgab

varuscelli said:


> Actually, samgab, that's a nice chart. You ought to sell it to ZebraLight to help them clarify their technical documentation.


 


AlonzoMosely said:


> Samgab, that chart is fantastic. May I ask what software you used to create it?


 
Cheers guys. I used Powerpoint. If they want it they can have it. I reckon it would be good if it came even with a simple b&w flowchart.


----------



## michaelmcgo

So I am finally an owner of a SC600, I received it on Friday from Goinggear.com. At first I was a bit bummed when the light was in the mail and I found out that a Neutral version was coming out soon. I emailed Andy and he said to send it back no questions asked if I wanted to wait for a Neutral. So I got it in the mail and I had to turn it on to see how cool it actually was: It was perfect. I don't like yellow lights and I don't like blue lights, I like that nice ever-so-creamy white that sits right in between and that is exactly what the SC600 is. I love the tint on this thing, form factor, brightness, and modes are perfect. I also really like the pocket clip, it's sturdy enough for anything I'll ever use and allows you to choose where to put (or not have it at all).

One grip I have is the first time I tried to install a Callie's Kustoms 3100 battery, it stopped about 3/4 of the way down. My 2200 AW's were fitting fine, but not my CK 3100's. After looking in the tube (using my 4Sevens Quark) I noticed a few burs that looked like somebody pushed something hard and sharp down the tube after annodizing. 2 minutes of sandpaper fixed the problem, but my brand new battery is scratched on the plastic. A little more care in the tube might have been warranted. I am currently running Callie's Kustoms 3100 Panasonic cells (protected) in my light with no problem. I have 2 and one is a bit more snug than the other, but I have no fears about not getting them out.

I don't know if it's been mentioned here yet, but the lens/reflector assembly comes off with the perfect amount of torque. It's difficult to turn at first (bottomed threads meet bottomed threads), but comes apart nicely with no thread locker present. Mods on this light are going to be very easy! Not only that, but the LED board is held in place by two screws (thermal transfer requires as tight of a surface-surface fit as possible). Very nice perk here Zebralight! Anybody know why that third wire is soldered to the screw and the forth is soldered to the body wall? I'd say it was thermal protection, but there is no thermocouple present in the body wall...

Overall, it's a great light the I plan on EDCing for a while. I'll probalby pop in a U2 XM-L if they ever make them on rectangular boards.

One thing I did notice is my light has a "nubbin" for attaching lanyards to, is this new?


----------



## samgab

michaelmcgo said:


> One thing I did notice is my light has a "nubbin" for attaching lanyards to, is this new?


 
Wow! Yes, that lanyard attachment IS new! Mine doesn't have that. You really must have the latest latest iteration.
I never heard that they were making that change. Very cool. Another sign of George listening to the people!


----------



## infinus

Why would you have to put in a U2? I thought they were U2 binned? Am I incorrect?


----------



## samgab

infinus said:


> Why would you have to put in a U2? I thought they were U2 binned? Am I incorrect?


 
You're right, they are U2 binned emitters already. It doesn't state this on the Zebralight SC600 webpage, but George did directly tell the OP of this thread that, which he then posted on the FAQ at the start of this thread. We just don't know exactly which chromaticity bin/s they are from, though we do know the bin range.


----------



## michaelmcgo

infinus said:


> Why would you have to put in a U2? I thought they were U2 binned? Am I incorrect?


 
Well then this light just got cooler!
Any news on how much that boosted the lumen rating?


----------



## infinus

I seem to recall that U2 was another 30 or so lumens? Not sure exactly though. They might use it for extra efficiency vs extra lumens.


----------



## PickNickeR

I've received mine today and I am extremely happy with it. It draws just under 3A from a redilast 2900mah and blows all my other single 18650 lights away in terms of output. Concidering it's size and efficiency I think this light is incredible.


----------



## varuscelli

michaelmcgo said:


> One thing I did notice is my light has a "nubbin" for attaching lanyards to, is this new?


 
Hey, that's been a gripe for some time now. Very cool that they've addressed the issue. 

I'm assuming the "nubbin" piece is a cast as part of the body itself...(?). 

Does the protrusion feel at all funny when holding the light in hand when the clip is not on the body? I use mine without the clip (because I received one with no clip) and I like the way it fits in my hand...but I wonder how the protrusion feels to the hand. 

Do you happen to have a photo of the side view of the body that you can post? I'm curious how the new casting (if that's the right word) looks compared to the "old" versions like mine.


----------



## infinus

Well I just received mine today. Here's my mini review:

WOW oo:


----------



## thaugen

When did they start shipping with the lanyard attachment?


----------



## varuscelli

infinus said:


> Well I just received mine today. Here's my mini review:
> 
> WOW oo:


 
Ha! Concise review. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sway

Thanks for the pic, I just wish they would have done this in the first place along with a more secure clip attachment....Oh' well :sigh:


----------



## hazna

It's great they've decided to add the lanyard attachment point! All I'm waiting for now is the neutral version of this light.


----------



## low

Sway said:


> Thanks for the pic, I just wish they would have done this in the first place along with a more secure clip attachment....Oh' well :sigh:


 

*HA!!!!!* Now if all ya'll had been patient SC600w enthusiasts you would be getting everything you be wanting on the first wave, and not just a little here and a wee bit more there. “Patience is a virtue.” (a quote from the book of Al Gore me thinks)


----------



## infinus

I must say that for not being a neutral bin the tint on it is really very good. If I compare it to my other lights its got a great tint!


----------



## tx101

michaelmcgo said:


> I don't know if it's been mentioned here yet, but the lens/reflector assembly comes off with the perfect amount of torque. It's difficult to turn at first (bottomed threads meet bottomed threads), but comes apart nicely with no thread locker present. Mods on this light are going to be very easy! Not only that, but the LED board is held in place by two screws (thermal transfer requires as tight of a surface-surface fit as possible). Very nice perk here Zebralight! * Anybody know why that third wire is soldered to the screw and the forth is soldered to the body wall*? I'd say it was thermal protection, but there is no thermocouple present in the body wall...




A neutral modded SC600 recently sold in the Marketplace, perhaps the member who 
completed the mod would care to chime in


----------



## michaelmcgo

varuscelli said:


> Hey, that's been a gripe for some time now. Very cool that they've addressed the issue.
> 
> I'm assuming the "nubbin" piece is a cast as part of the body itself...(?).
> 
> Does the protrusion feel at all funny when holding the light in hand when the clip is not on the body? I use mine without the clip (because I received one with no clip) and I like the way it fits in my hand...but I wonder how the protrusion feels to the hand.
> 
> Do you happen to have a photo of the side view of the body that you can post? I'm curious how the new casting (if that's the right word) looks compared to the "old" versions like mine.


 
Though I think the body is machined, not cast (diemolded), the protrusion is an integral part of the body. It's small and I can feel it, but doesn't bother me. I carry mine exclusively with the clip, so I don't notice it a bit. If you don't ever use a clip or lanyard, it does break up the smooth shape of the body.


----------



## varuscelli

Thanks for the extra detailed look, michaelmcgo. As you've likely seen, the original version (to left in this pic, the one to the right being an SC60 I think) has a kind of rounded hexagonal ring around the part of the body where the new lanyard ring is. Most photos don't show it well, but you can sort of see it in this one from the ZebraLight website:


----------



## Erzengel

michaelmcgo said:


> ...
> Anybody know why that third wire is soldered to the screw and the forth is soldered to the body wall? I'd say it was thermal protection, but there is no thermocouple present in the body wall...



Just have a look at the image in this German thread.
http://www.messerforum.net/showpost.php?p=807405&postcount=11
The item in the small black circle above the LED is a capacitor and is added because of the problems mentioned in this thread:



jhc37013 said:


> ...
> The problem is a bad capacitor under the switch that from what I've been told is due being knocked loose during the assembly process, I was also told adding the capacitor is now done latter in the assembly process so as not to damage it.


http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...aLight-SC600&p=3706239&viewfull=1#post3706239

So it seems to be a hack for fixing a design problem. The soldering on Your sample looks better than on Hiltihomes sample, but imho this hack and soldering directly on a screw are still not acceptable for a light with this pricetag. If they can evolve the body design, why can't they fix the design flaw causing the capacitor problem?


----------



## ofgmjnfdu

The original version looks better for me.
It would be great if we can choose which version on SC600w.


----------



## michaelmcgo

Erzengel said:


> Just have a look at the image in this German thread.
> http://www.messerforum.net/showpost.php?p=807405&postcount=11
> The item in the small black circle above the LED is a capacitor and is added because of the problems mentioned in this thread:
> 
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...aLight-SC600&p=3706239&viewfull=1#post3706239
> 
> So it seems to be a hack for fixing a design problem. The soldering on Your sample looks better than on Hiltihomes sample, but imho this hack and soldering directly on a screw are still not acceptable for a light with this pricetag. If they can evolve the body design, why can't they fix the design flaw causing the capacitor problem?



There isn't anything there but two wires soldered to the screwhead and body. I don't think this is where they put the capacitor, there is nothing connecting the two extra wires (no capacitor present).


----------



## Spacemarine

Any update on when the SC600w will be available?


----------



## Outdoorsman5

I just got the sc600 last week while at goinggear. I really love everything about it except the tint on mine is really quite *GREEN* on every output level (worse on the lower levels.) Is this common on the sc600? Thinking about taking it back to goinggear for an exchange. (Sorry if this has been discussed on this thread already....didn't have time to read thru 53 pages.)


----------



## varuscelli

ofgmjnfdu said:


> The original version looks better for me.
> It would be great if we can choose which version on SC600w.



Also realize that this is not a comparison pic of the two versions of the SC600. The one to the right is an SC60, I believe.


----------



## thaugen

ofgmjnfdu said:


> The original version looks better for me.
> It would be great if we can choose which version on SC600w.



I e-mailed Zebralight about this and they said I could choose to get an SC600 with a lanyard attachment or without. I am liking Zebralight more and more...now if the SC600w would just arrive sometime soon!


----------



## ofgmjnfdu

varuscelli said:


> Also realize that this is not a comparison pic of the two versions of the SC600. The one to the right is an SC60, I believe.


----------



## varuscelli

ofgmjnfdu said:


>



Quick response, ofgmjnfdu... :thumbsup:


----------



## pjandyho

Outdoorsman5 said:


> I just got the sc600 last week while at goinggear. I really love everything about it except the tint on mine is really quite *GREEN* on every output level (worse on the lower levels.) Is this common on the sc600? Thinking about taking it back to goinggear for an exchange. (Sorry if this has been discussed on this thread already....didn't have time to read thru 53 pages.)



Both mine has a slight yellowish tint on the hot spot and a cool side-spill. In fact all the XM-L lights I have has about the same tint.


----------



## Outdoorsman5

pjandyho said:


> Both mine has a slight yellowish tint on the hot spot and a cool side-spill. In fact all the XM-L lights I have has about the same tint.



I have 3 lights with the XM-L in them, and all three have a greenish hue around the hotspot. But this one is more green overall than the others. It's not that bad, and this light has quickly become my favorite. I'm hoping to be able to take it back to the store and compare it to other samples...maybe swap it out if possible.


----------



## pjandyho

Outdoorsman5 said:


> I have 3 lights with the XM-L in them, and all three have a greenish hue around the hotspot. But this one is more green overall than the others. It's not that bad, and this light has quickly become my favorite. I'm hoping to be able to take it back to the store and compare it to other samples...maybe swap it out if possible.



Since we all interpret colors differently, I would not be surprised if both our XM-L lights actually share the same tint. You know, between a slight yellowish tint and a slight greenish tint is only a very slight distinction and/or variation.


----------



## Aircraft800

Outdoorsman5 said:


> I have 3 lights with the XM-L in them, and all three have a greenish hue around the hotspot. But this one is more green overall than the others. It's not that bad, and this light has quickly become my favorite. I'm hoping to be able to take it back to the store and compare it to other samples...maybe swap it out if possible.


I think this color difference is not a ZL issue. From all the XM-L samples I have, the shift in tint from the center of the hotsopot to the edges is noticable weather it's in a SC600 or in another light with another reflector. It's just a characteristic of the larger die LED's, the phlatlight SST-50 and SST-90 have the same issue. http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...w&ved=0CBcQvwUoAQ&q=phlatlight+sst-50&spell=1The best way to deal with it is to choose the right reflector to smooth out the beam, which I think is perfect in this light.


----------



## jhc37013

Outdoorsman5 said:


> I have 3 lights with the XM-L in them, and all three have a greenish hue around the hotspot. But this one is more green overall than the others. It's not that bad, and this light has quickly become my favorite. I'm hoping to be able to take it back to the store and compare it to other samples...maybe swap it out if possible.



Yes take it back if your within driving distance, it might be worse than normal and it may eat at you so why not do a little investigating if you can. I love the SC600 and even though I rotate a couple other light's in my EDC rotation once in while the SC600 is my main EDC and I want it perfect as possible so I couldn't blame you for seeing if you can get better especially if the drive isn't to far.


----------



## ofgmjnfdu

ofgmjnfdu said:


>


I got this from ZL;
[The SC600w will come with the new body design only. The old version of the SC600 is also being phased out and will be out of stock soon.]


----------



## varuscelli

low said:


> *HA!!!!!* Now if all ya'll had been patient SC600w enthusiasts you would be getting everything you be wanting on the first wave, and not just a little here and a wee bit more there. “Patience is a virtue.” (a quote from the book of Al Gore me thinks)


 


ofgmjnfdu said:


> I got this from ZL;
> [The SC600w will come with the new body design only. The old version of the SC600 is also being phased out and will be out of stock soon.]



So those of us with early versions have instant collector's items.


----------



## pjandyho

varuscelli said:


> So those of us with early versions have instant collector's items.



Much as I like lanyard attachments, I still prefer the original design.


----------



## Zeruel

ofgmjnfdu said:


>



The lanyard protrusion looks a tad uncomfortable to handle. However, if the HA is anything like what it's shot here, I'd prefer the new version. Is it me or is ZL's HA getting lighter in color with each new release? I missed the dark ones from their earlier lights.


----------



## easilyled

@michaelmcgo, did you install the split-ring or was it already attached?

I would probably leave the split-ring uninstalled or remove it and keep the lanyard hole for attaching the nylon-loop of those common lanyards instead. Less likely to scratch-up that area and smoother to grip.


----------



## Lighteous

pjandyho said:


> Much as I like lanyard attachments, I still prefer the original design.



I'm with you pjandyho! I also fear that the protrustion of the lanyard attachment will not fit with the SC600 custom holster that Thors Hammer made for my original design light.


----------



## pjandyho

Lighteous said:


> I'm with you pjandyho! I also fear that the protrustion of the lanyard attachment will not fit with the SC600 custom holster that Thors Hammer made for my original design light.


Oh yes! The holster! No way am I getting the new design if it can't fit in my holsters from Thors Hammer.


----------



## varuscelli

Zeruel said:


> The lanyard protrusion looks a tad uncomfortable to handle. However, if the HA is anything like what it's shot here, I'd prefer the new version. Is it me or is ZL's HA getting lighter in color with each new release? I missed the dark ones from their earlier lights.



You never can tell about the accuracy of color in photos. Most of the time, the difference in color as seen in photos is what they call a white balance issue that's very much dependent on both the light used in the room (tungsten, fluorescent, etc.), whether a camera flash was also used, and how the image was adjusted (if at all) after the shot was taken. But you can rarely trust color rendition as seen in photos to match the reality as seen with our eyes. If a photo of a flashlight is taken in sunlight (either direct or diffused) the color rendition is usually more accurate. The two SC600s in the photo might be exactly the same color, but affected by different source light.


----------



## pjandyho

varuscelli said:


> You never can tell about the accuracy of color in photos. Most of the time, the difference in color as seen in photos is what they call a white balance issue that's very much dependent on both the light used in the room (tungsten, fluorescent, etc.), whether a camera flash was also used, and how the image was adjusted (if at all) after the shot was taken. But you can rarely trust color rendition as seen in photos to match the reality as seen with our eyes. If a photo of a flashlight is taken in sunlight (either direct or diffused) the color rendition is usually more accurate. The two SC600s in the photo might be exactly the same color, but affected by different source light.


I think Zeruel is very very familiar with photography.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?310783-UniVex-AAA-User-s-Evaluation

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?278557-Volere-AA-A-User-s-Evaluation


----------



## varuscelli

pjandyho said:


> I think Zeruel is very very familiar with photography.



Hey, no offense or disrespect intended. I was just reading the comments and making my own observations. 

I understand that it's true that there will be variations in color in real life (batch to batch production variations, etc.) just as there are in variations in photos. But photos will often show unrealistic variation based on source light, follow-up adjustments, and monitor to monitor color calibration -- all of which give cause to at least somewhat distrust color rendition we see on our own monitors when we view what someone else has posted. I practice photography as part of my living and I have difficulties with this stuff myself, especially when I'm just posting example shots and not going through extra step in attempting to match colors. An often exasperating part of that is knowing that monitors "on the other end" (whoever is viewing) will likely not show what I'm seeing no matter how good of a color match I get on my end.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

Looking at the lanyard attachment, it will probably still work but the light would have to be holstered with the lanyard attachment in the space between the front piece of leather and the back piece, if that makes sense.
I guess I will just have to order one of those SC600w when they come out.
How are those holsters holding up for you guys?


----------



## Lighteous

Hogokansatsukan said:


> Looking at the lanyard attachment, it will probably still work but the light would have to be holstered with the lanyard attachment in the space between the front piece of leather and the back piece, if that makes sense.
> I guess I will just have to order one of those SC600w when they come out.
> How are those holsters holding up for you guys?



Hogo, my holster is holding up great! It is the envy of many of my friends, even the ones who don't understand flashaholism. I even heard my wife say that the holster is very cool. That's sayin' somethin' when she speaks approvingly of anything flashlight related!


----------



## pjandyho

varuscelli said:


> Hey, no offense or disrespect intended. I was just reading the comments and making my own observations.
> 
> I understand that it's true that there will be variations in color in real life (batch to batch production variations, etc.) just as there are in variations in photos. But photos will often show unrealistic variation based on source light, follow-up adjustments, and monitor to monitor color calibration -- all of which give cause to at least somewhat distrust color rendition we see on our own monitors when we view what someone else has posted. I practice photography as part of my living and I have difficulties with this stuff myself, especially when I'm just posting example shots and not going through extra step in attempting to match colors. An often exasperating part of that is knowing that monitors "on the other end" (whoever is viewing) will likely not show what I'm seeing no matter how good of a color match I get on my end.



No worries. I was just bringing it to your attention. Don't mean to be rude or anything of that sort. I think in this case the auto white balance sort of over corrected the color of the SC600. If we refer to post #1547 we will notice that the first photo showing the inerts of the SC600 has the usual anodizing color from Zebralight and the subsequent photo with the same light showing a different tint. Hope this clears up the confusion.


----------



## pjandyho

Hogokansatsukan said:


> Looking at the lanyard attachment, it will probably still work but the light would have to be holstered with the lanyard attachment in the space between the front piece of leather and the back piece, if that makes sense.
> I guess I will just have to order one of those SC600w when they come out.
> How are those holsters holding up for you guys?



They are just perfect Dan! Love the holsters you made for me! I am contemplating on getting one or two McGizmo lights. Would probably need to order holsters from you again for that.


----------



## Zeruel

varuscelli said:


> Hey, no offense or disrespect intended. I was just reading the comments and making my own observations.
> 
> I understand that it's true that there will be variations in color in real life (batch to batch production variations, etc.) just as there are in variations in photos. But photos will often show unrealistic variation based on source light, follow-up adjustments, and monitor to monitor color calibration -- all of which give cause to at least somewhat distrust color rendition we see on our own monitors when we view what someone else has posted. I practice photography as part of my living and I have difficulties with this stuff myself, especially when I'm just posting example shots and not going through extra step in attempting to match colors. An often exasperating part of that is knowing that monitors "on the other end" (whoever is viewing) will likely not show what I'm seeing no matter how good of a color match I get on my end.




It's the variation from batch-to-batch I'm referring to. Not only from the different models, but also the batches within the same model. I wasn't suggesting those two SC600s are different in shades, but saying "IF the HA is anything like what it's (refers to the new SC600 on the right) shot here, I'd prefer the new version". 

Here're my ZL, see the models from left to right, left being the oldest. It gets consistently paler.... lol


----------



## pjandyho

I know what you mean. Actually I kind of like the color as it is now. All my other HA light has the usual dark variations or black. It gets kind of boring after a few.


----------



## varuscelli

Zeruel said:


> It's the variation from batch-to-batch I'm referring to. Not only from the different models, but also the batches within the same model. I wasn't suggesting those two SC600s are different in shades, but saying "IF the HA is anything like what it's (refers to the new SC600 on the right) shot here, I'd prefer the new version".
> 
> Here're my ZL, see the models from left to right, left being the oldest. It gets consistently paler.... lol



The side-by-sides really help in getting across a sense of the relative difference. 

Funny, the SC600 that I have seems to be considerably darker (or in the very least somewhat darker). The one I got was from another CPF member who bought it before they were even including the pocket clips, so I guess it was from a relatively early batch.


----------



## hazna

I agree, I found the zebralight annodising has slowly changed with time, with a tendency to becoming less dark. 

In the early batch of sc50 the annodising was quite dark. The HAIII felt really thick, and was my favourite annodising.

The sc50+ that I got to replace the sc50, was less dark with a more golden-olive hue to it. 

My latest h51c is more greyish in colour. Instead of a polished look, it has a more matte texture to it.






(sc50+ and h51c)


----------



## Zenbaas

Can some of you owners of this light please chime in what batteries are confirmed to fit in this light as well as which ones you have found that do not...?

Input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## thaugen

Zenbaas said:


> Can some of you owners of this light please chime in what batteries are confirmed to fit in this light as well as which ones you have found that do not...?
> 
> Input is greatly appreciated.



AW 2900's and Eagletac 2400's work perfectly in the SC600.


----------



## fnsooner

Zenbaas said:


> Can some of you owners of this light please chime in what batteries are confirmed to fit in this light as well as which ones you have found that do not...?
> 
> Input is greatly appreciated.



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?322436-Best-Battery-for-Zebralight-SC600


----------



## Outdoorsman5

jhc37013 said:


> Yes take it back if your within driving distance, it might be worse than normal and it may eat at you so why not do a little investigating if you can. I love the SC600 and even though I rotate a couple other light's in my EDC rotation once in while the SC600 is my main EDC and I want it perfect as possible so I couldn't blame you for seeing if you can get better especially if the drive isn't to far.



I went back to going gear Wednesday, but they were out of stock. They don't expect any new ones for a couple of weeks or so, but said exchanging it would be no problem. I'll hang on to it til then, besides I have a camping trip this weekend & want to use it. 

This sc600 is not as green as my quark with the S2 LED in it, but it is a little annoying indoors. Outdoors, looks fine. I love how efficient the sc600 is, not to mention the UI is the best around. I've carried it around for a few days now, and think there is very little chance of it ever getting accidentally tripped on by mistake like the older models. The new switch is perfect, and was a must for these lights. I don't miss the old switch at all, and see the new switch as a huge improvement.


----------



## wildweed

Whooo Hooo just got mine in.They said it would be Tues cause of the holiday but here it is Sat .Sweet.....Can't wait till tonight


----------



## Humminbird

Finally got mine!  At first I tought they sent me the wrong flashlight, as the box was so small and weighed next to nothing. When I opened the box it was the SC600 all right, but I was surprised to see how small it really is. I wasn't expecting it to be much smaller than a TK11, but the size difference is considerable. My Surefire M2 looks a giant next to it. The surface finish is greyish, definitely very close to Zeruel's photo below. It's the latest model with the lanyard attachment.

This is my first Zebralight, so far I'm really liking it!


----------



## thaugen

How is everyone feeling about the SC600 updates listed on the Zebralight site? 

1. Lanyard Ring 2. Step Regulation 3. Reduced Parasitic Drain 

I knew about the lanyard ring, but was unaware of the step regulation and reduced parasitic drain...now if they could just get us a release date for the SC600w!


----------



## fnj

1. Nice.
2. Very nice!
3. Very nice!

I would say it's a fair guess that ZebraLight is listening to us.


----------



## Burgess

Well, then . . . .


Thank you, ZebraLight ! ! !


:wave:




Now, we just need this little beauty in a Neutral-White emitter.


----------



## samgab

I think it's far better that they wait as long as it takes until the right chromaticity emitters are available, than settling for whatever is currently available just for the sake of getting them out there. I like it: To me it shows that they are really paying close attention to the quality of the beam/tint.


----------



## Burgess

Yep, that's* just *the way that I feel !


Get it done right.


I'm a patient man. I can wait.


Plus, i already have a flashlight or two, which i can use in the meantime.


_


----------



## kwak

thaugen said:


> How is everyone feeling about the SC600 updates listed on the Zebralight site?
> 
> 1. Lanyard Ring 2. Step Regulation 3. Reduced Parasitic Drain
> 
> I knew about the lanyard ring, but was unaware of the step regulation and reduced parasitic drain...now if they could just get us a release date for the SC600w!



The newer versions also have slightly larger diameter cell tubes.

What does the step regulation do?

Best upgrade i can think of would be to have turbo mode on a thermal switch down rather than timer.
If they released a version with this then i'd be very tempted to buy the new version and give me Mrs me pre-ordered one.


----------



## hazna

Yeah I am also wondering what the step regulation is. I seem to remember, previous parasitic drain was already fairly low, that they've reduced it further is great!


----------



## jhc37013

kwak said:


> *The newer versions also have slightly larger diameter cell tubes*.



Compared to which version? Their was the first batch and then another (v2) that had a wider diameter and the switch bug worked out, are you comparing the tube to the first run batch or the second batch?


----------



## jhc37013

The "older" SC600 just turns off when the voltage gets to low to support the mode your in so it seems the newer version does not turn off but rather step down to a lower output to which the battery voltage can support.


----------



## pjandyho

jhc37013 said:


> The "older" SC600 just turns off when the voltage gets to low to support the mode your in so it seems the newer version does not turn off but rather step down to a lower output to which the battery voltage can support.



So that is what's improved on. Till now I have not had the opportunity to even run the battery down so I guess it doesn't make a difference to me.


----------



## jhc37013

pjandyho said:


> So that is what's improved on. Till now I have not had the opportunity to even run the battery down so I guess it doesn't make a difference to me.



haha me either I had to run one down last night just to double check, I tend to top my battery off when I think it's half way down or so. I'll probably order the new one, a comment was made by kwak a few post up about the battery tube being even larger but I would like to know which SC600 version that was compared to, I'd love to be able to comfortably stick a 3100mah Redilast in it.


----------



## pjandyho

jhc37013 said:


> haha me either I had to run one down last night just to double check, I tend to top my battery off when I think it's half way down or so. I'll probably order the new one, a comment was made by kwak a few post up about the battery tube being even larger but I would like to know which SC600 version that was compared to, I'd love to be able to comfortably stick a 3100mah Redilast in it.



Don't think I needed Redilast 3100 mAh batteries for that. I have been using AW 2200 mAh all these while and just received a few AW 2900 mAh a couple of days ago from AW himself. No problems fitting the 2900 in the SC600.


----------



## Boots

Are the best prices for these on the ZebraLight site?


----------



## infinus

I'd be curious how quickly the step regulation kicks in. One thing I like about this light is that high mode is 500lm whether the battery is fresh off the charger or fairly used. I'm ok with step regulation if it only kicks in very late (when the battery really can't output enough current for 500lm anymore) but would be opposed to it if it kicks in only 25 or 50% through like many lights on the market do. I don't want a constantly dimming light.


----------



## varuscelli

kwak said:


> Best upgrade i can think of would be to have turbo mode on a thermal switch down rather than timer.
> If they released a version with this then i'd be very tempted to buy the new version and give me Mrs me pre-ordered one.



I like the idea of the thermal protection rather than a timer. Certain users would gain distinct advantage from the thermal method -- for instance, those of us who use these lights for cycling as handlebar or helmet lights and take advantage of a greater amount of air cooling.


----------



## gooseman

*Re: ZebraLight SC600 "upgrades"*

When you change something that everyone is happy with, you have to be pretty careful 

The few upgrades i would be interested in are (1) comes with holster (2) maybe a snap on diffusion filter (3) lanyard if the light can take one … especially for a light that costs $95 USD

As far as the upgrades they gave us:
lanyard ring: this looks pretty cheesy and easy to break off. Instead of putting this awkward protrusion which is liable to snag on stuff on that part of the light, I think they should have just modified the tailcap so it had 2 rails around the outside perimeter supporting a clip. Minor quibbe: i like the aesthetics of the older light better in the lanyard area.

step regulation: not sure about this one yet, have to see the runtimes. I want the light to stay at the brightness I select until the battery gives up the ghost. If the lesser mode kicks in when the first revision would have simply shut off, thats great … but the "steps down … when battery capacity (not necessary the voltage) is low" isn't clear to me. I don't want the light making too many decisions for me.

reduced parasitic drain: no brainer, cool. thanks.


----------



## gooseman

Another option to the upgraded lanyard protrusion / loop thingy, would have been to simply make another removable clip with a loop that could be attached in the same way the existing removable belt clip can be attached.


----------



## scout24

I lost my sc600 to my Wife as a dog-walking light a few nights ago. Out in our back yard, high-cri Haiku in hand, and she asks "Do you have anything brighter?" "Why yes, yes I do..." A minute later, WHAP! 750 lumens and a happy Wife... "I like this one better."(I do truly love this woman.  ) It's now on her night stand. She couldn't care less about how low it goes, or the runtime, or anything else... Now, do I wait for the neutral, or just pick up another cool?


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: ZebraLight SC600 "upgrades"*



gooseman said:


> As far as the upgrades they gave us:
> lanyard ring: this looks pretty cheesy and easy to break off. Instead of putting this awkward protrusion which is liable to snag on stuff on that part of the light, I think they should have just modified the tailcap so it had 2 rails around the outside perimeter supporting a clip. Minor quibbe: i like the aesthetics of the older light better in the lanyard area.



I agree that the lanyard attachment might have been handled in a better way, but more from an aesthetic standpoint. I doubt that the way it was done would be likely to break off, though -- if you're talking about the split ring itself. Those small split rings are usually amazingly strong. Personally, I don't really like the added protrusion in the new body style, although when balanced philosophically against the added functionality it's hard to really argue too much against it. I do like the idea of a railed tailcap as a more aesthetically pleasing and functional option that would maintain a good symmetrical balance overall (the symmetry of the original design being something that really appealed to me).


----------



## Johnno

scout24 said:


> I lost my sc600 to my Wife as a dog-walking light a few nights ago. Out in our back yard, high-cri Haiku in hand, and she asks "Do you have anything brighter?" "Why yes, yes I do..." A minute later, WHAP! 750 lumens and a happy Wife... "I like this one better."(I do truly love this woman.  ) It's now on her night stand. She couldn't care less about how low it goes, or the runtime, or anything else... Now, do I wait for the neutral, or just pick up another cool?



Mine was also quite happy with my SC600 until I mistakenly mentioned to her how much it costs... /double facepalm.... I broke the first rule of Flasholics #1) Never tell the wife how much it costs. Doh!


----------



## Thefo

Rule #2) Always hide the paper trail


----------



## pjandyho

Thankfully mine is so used to Surefire's pricing she hardly blink when I told her the SC600 costs $95. 

If she finds out I spent 1K on McGizmo lights lately I will be dead. :sick2:


----------



## jhc37013

I got the newer version and I like the greyish finish, I'm going to run it awhile and see exactly how the step down works. I already had two unused SC600 (v2) backups so I put one up for sale on the Marketplace.

For better or worse if their is a light that I consider my favorite I have to keep a backup and sometimes a backup for my backup, I can't help it and I know I'm not alone on this.


----------



## 2100

pjandyho said:


> Thankfully mine is so used to Surefire's pricing she hardly blink when I told her the SC600 costs $95.
> 
> If she finds out I spent 1K on McGizmo lights lately I will be dead. :sick2:



Well, I am worse. I managed to spend I think close to 2k on budgetlights. :sick2:

But anyway, I am still waiting for the SC600w, if there will ever be one. If not, then i'll get the SC600, it looks really tiny when you showed it to me (and plenty bright). And if no new Cree comes out, next year i'll try one of the Zebra triple XM-Ls. The Nitecore TM11 I think CMI already, esp after your stories and then the "stories" here.


----------



## pjandyho

2100 said:


> Well, I am worse. I managed to spend I think close to 2k on budgetlights. :sick2:
> 
> But anyway, I am still waiting for the SC600w, if there will ever be one. If not, then i'll get the SC600, it looks really tiny when you showed it to me (and plenty bright). And if no new Cree comes out, next year i'll try one of the Zebra triple XM-Ls. The Nitecore TM11 I think CMI already, esp after your stories and then the "stories" here.



Ehhhhh.... What's CMI bro? Count Me In is what I know. If you are thinking of SC600, I say go ahead. You won't regret it. It's not a thrower but the wall of flood is definitely very handy.


----------



## varuscelli

pjandyho said:


> Ehhhhh.... What's CMI bro? Count Me In is what I know. If you are thinking of SC600, I say go ahead. You won't regret it. It's not a thrower but the wall of flood is definitely very handy.



I agree. And on the topic of throw, some folks make too much of an issue of throw as though that's the main consideration in a flashlight. For some, perhaps throw is really the thing that's needed...but I think for most people when it comes right down to it is that it's really more a matter of the nature of useful light that's put out right in front of you and to a reasonable distance beyond. The current SC600 excels at that and provides a great balance of useful throw and spill. 

If someone's on the fence about the SC600, heck -- buy one now and gain the benefit of using it now. When the SC600w comes out, buy one of those, too. If you like the SC600w better, keep the SC600 as a backup or sell it at a 15 percent price drop (oh, there will be a buyer) and have the benefit of being able to use it in the mean time.


----------



## hivoltage

OK, I am ready to order...is there a good holster for the light and which battery fits and where can I buy all 3 at the same place.


----------



## Lighteous

You can get a one of a kind holster at thorshammercustomleather.com Dan will set you up. Hogo, feel free to weigh in here.

I use AW 18650 2900 mAh


----------



## pjandyho

Definitely Thors Hammer Custom Leather for the holster. Great service and very standup guy! You can arrange to have a holder for the battery just beside the light. Mine was set up this way. If you need, I will post a photo later when I get home.


----------



## varuscelli

hivoltage said:


> OK, I am ready to order...is there a good holster for the light and which battery fits and where can I buy all 3 at the same place.



I think the closest you'll come to an all-in-one place for the SC600 plus batteries (18650) plus charger (you'll need an 18650 charger if you don't already have one) is probably GoingGear. But you might need to get a case/holder elsewhere (like a good one from thorshammercustomleather.com as mentioned). I've also heard of a cheap case for the SC600, but I'm not recalling it now...and maybe it was from GoingGear, too. 

You can also get a10 percent off discount from GoingGear. See the CPF Marketplace discount codes here:

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?181841-quot-CPF-Specials-quot-webpages-dealers

GoingGear and Battery Junction are also selling a new SYSMAX charger (Intellicharger I4) that looks very good for multiple battery types, including 18650s (cool looking all-in-one charger).


----------



## Zenbaas

varuscelli said:


> I think the closest you'll come to an all-in-one place for the SC600 plus batteries (18650) plus charger (you'll need an 18650 charger if you don't already have one) is probably GoingGear. But you might need to get a case/holder elsewhere (like a good one from thorshammercustomleather.com as mentioned). I've also heard of a cheap case for the SC600, but I'm not recalling it now...and maybe it was from GoingGear, too.
> 
> You can also get a10 percent off discount from GoingGear. See the CPF Marketplace discount codes here:
> 
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?181841-quot-CPF-Specials-quot-webpages-dealers
> 
> GoingGear and Battery Junction are also selling a *new SYSMAX charger (Intellicharger I4) that looks very good for multiple battery types, including 18650s (cool looking all-in-one charger)*.



Sorry just to chime in here. The charger seems to have lots of issues at the moment. I would not recommend it to anyone just yet.

On a different note. I really hope ZL get going with the W versions of the SC600 already. Feels like we have been waiting forever for these to arrive.


----------



## varuscelli

Zenbaas said:


> Sorry just to chime in here. The charger seems to have lots of issues at the moment. I would not recommend it to anyone just yet.



Ahh, good point if that's the case. I had read all the gushing about the Intellicharger I4 in the marketplace so thought it was worth mentioning. Glad you brought that up. 

And part of my point was that if someone's asking about what kind of batteries and where to get them, they also need to realize that if they're not already invested in 18650 batteries and a charger that those things will also be part of the price of purchasing/using an SC600 (not just batteries but an appropriate charger as well). I know most folks here already know that, but for those few who might not...well, perhaps it's worth mentioning.


----------



## hivoltage

I just ordered an SC600 and holster from Illumination Gear 1/2 hour ago......got an email saying it shipped already!!!!


----------



## jhc37013

The 4sevens single bay charger is great to to use with the SC600, 1Amp charge, inexpensive and reliable.


----------



## veedo

hivoltage said:


> I just ordered an SC600 and holster from Illumination Gear 1/2 hour ago......got an email saying it shipped already!!!!



illuminationgear is awesome!


----------



## varuscelli

hivoltage said:


> I just ordered an SC600 and holster from Illumination Gear 1/2 hour ago......got an email saying it shipped already!!!!



The holster -- was it the Raine 0004? I read in some post on the forum (maybe somewhere way back in this very thread) about someone buying a holster for the SC600 from Illumination Gear but they never specified which one. I've been curious about that. 

Edit: Ahh, I found it. The reference was to a Raine "Camp Knife Sheath" Model #0004 from Illumination Gear. I'm assuming that's probably the same thing you have coming. (?)


----------



## Zenbaas

varuscelli said:


> Ahh, good point if that's the case. I had read all the gushing about the Intellicharger I4 in the marketplace so thought it was worth mentioning. Glad you brought that up.
> 
> And part of my point was that if someone's asking about what kind of batteries and where to get them, they also need to realize that if they're not already invested in 18650 batteries and a charger that those things will also be part of the price of purchasing/using an SC600 (not just batteries but an appropriate charger as well). I know most folks here already know that, but for those few who might not...well, perhaps it's worth mentioning.


 
You are 100% correct. It is definitely worth mentioning for people who aren't used to Li ion batteries. I was there not too long ago myself so I know it better than anyone. As someone mentioned just above me the 4sevens charger is quite good and affordable.


----------



## Sway

Raine vertical sheath part #0004, the horizontal sheath is part #004H, Illumination Gear has the vertical model but I'm not sure about the horizontal. I think militaryuniformsupply.com has them also...discount code "savenow"

Later
Kelly


----------



## hivoltage

Thats the holster I got for it.


varuscelli said:


> The holster -- was it the Raine 0004? I read in some post on the forum (maybe somewhere way back in this very thread) about someone buying a holster for the SC600 from Illumination Gear but they never specified which one. I've been curious about that.
> 
> Edit: Ahh, I found it. The reference was to a Raine "Camp Knife Sheath" Model #0004 from Illumination Gear. I'm assuming that's probably the same thing you have coming. (?)


----------



## varuscelli

Sway said:


> Raine vertical sheath part #0004, the horizontal sheath is part #004H, Illumination Gear has the vertical model but I'm not sure about the horizontal. I think militaryuniformsupply.com has them also...discount code "savenow"
> 
> Later
> Kelly



Thanks, Kelly

It also looks like Raine makes several that are all based on the 0004 model (camo, vertical, clip vertical, and horizontal...and maybe more). I don't know if all would fit the SC600, but if the basic "0004" does and these are just variations, maybe they all would.


----------



## varuscelli

hivoltage said:


> Thats the holster I got for it.



Thanks!


----------



## oldways

I highly recommend Illumination Gear as a ZL dealer.


----------



## gooseman

Has anyone tried the Maxpedition 4" Flashlight Sheath (sku 1430) ? I like the idea of the elastic retainer.


----------



## thaugen

+1


oldways said:


> I highly recommend Illumination Gear as a ZL dealer.


----------



## 2100

varuscelli said:


> I agree. And on the topic of throw, some folks make too much of an issue of throw as though that's the main consideration in a flashlight. For some, perhaps throw is really the thing that's needed...but I think for most people when it comes right down to it is that it's really more a matter of the nature of useful light that's put out right in front of you and to a reasonable distance beyond. The current SC600 excels at that and provides a great balance of useful throw and spill. .



For me I use the correct light for the correct situation. 
That said, I like somewhat floody lights for my small flashlights. If I want to play with throw, the HID throwers that I have makes SR90s throw look like incan AA maglites.  (actually even the so-called flooders out throw it easily in a smaller and lighter form factor - just that the built is not as good definitely but you pay much less). Also like what pjandyho advocates, floody lights reduces tunnel vision while walking in the dark greatly, if you use the 65Lm mode on the SC600 you literally still keep your dark adapted vision. That's number 1. Number 2 is that in the dark walking on a trail, you do not have to constantly re-aim at things and sweep around to navigate. This is esp when you are walking - if you are into photography you would appreciate the difference in shooting at objects while running (paparazii style) between a 35mm lens and 100mm lens. 

Don't flame me, but my guess is that the throw fans do not use their lights in the house or for walking trails, navigating back lanes, or something that i have just learnt here and that's navigating a corn maze.  It's just single use for the throwers, that's for illuminating trees/buildings/property/game. I just tried with my Fandyfire STL-V6 which is a Olight M3X clone, it did not do nothing for me and i switched to my Xeno E03. 

I think with dark adapted eyes, the SC600 can surely throw 150m no issue at all.

A lot of people always say you can get a thrower to flood but not a flooder to throw. But then just do a lux meter ceiling bounce test, you'd be surprised how much that diffuser cuts down on the lumens. (it's more than you'd think) Do an experiment, take out that frosted glass cover of your CFL downlight if you have one, there is heck lot more output! The CFL itself is quite floody, so the floodiness between covered and uncovered is very close.

There was a good thread regarding throwers vs flooders for weaponlights (Polarion CWSL vs Xenonics Nighthunter 3 CWSL). Yes the 500k cd (what i measured with the 50W Night Reaper CWSL during a meetup) is a thrower, but it's for different distances. The debate is still the same. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...D)-Xenonics-NightHunter-3-CSWL-(Short-Arc-HID)

Anyway, looking forward to getting my first Zebralight.


----------



## varuscelli

varuscelli said:


> I think the closest you'll come to an all-in-one place for the SC600 plus batteries (18650) plus charger (you'll need an 18650 charger if you don't already have one) is probably GoingGear.


 


hivoltage said:


> I just ordered an SC600 and holster from Illumination Gear 1/2 hour ago......got an email saying it shipped already!!!!


 


oldways said:


> I highly recommend Illumination Gear as a ZL dealer.



Yes, pardon me for leaving out Illumination Gear for a source for ZL lights plus other essentials (batteries, chargers) if you're wanting sort of an all-in-one source. It wasn't my intention to point out one dealer over another -- I guess we just have too many good ones to choose from around here.


----------



## Zenbaas

Just curious as I see everyone recommending Illumination gear, why not just buy directly from Zebralight themselves(unless you need other things as well of course)...?


----------



## TwoKidsNoTime

veedo said:


> illuminationgear is awesome!



+1,000 they are incredible.


----------



## jhc37013

Zenbaas said:


> Just curious as I see everyone recommending Illumination gear, why not just buy directly from Zebralight themselves(unless you need other things as well of course)...?



Nothing wrong with that I order from them often and I use IllGear from time to time spreading the love, IllGear is just another option being pointed out.

I use Zebralight direct when a product is being newly introduced like a pre-order or when I want the most updated model, I just bought the newest version of the SC600 from ZL because I wasn't sure if any of the dealers had them yet.


----------



## Jekyll & Hyde

J: Did I read things right? NO 123A lithium primary cells?

H: Tell me it ain't so, Joe. 

J&H


----------



## oldways

Jekyll & Hyde said:


> J: Did I read things right? NO 123A lithium primary cells?
> 
> H: Tell me it ain't so, Joe.
> 
> J&H



SC600 only takes the superior 18650:thumbsup::devil:


----------



## pjandyho

oldways said:


> SC600 only takes the superior 18650:thumbsup::devil:


Nothing is superior about 18650 batteries if you are in extreme environment. Primary lithium batteries are the way to go. 18650 is only good for it's ability to provide a longer run time in a normal environment.


----------



## varuscelli

Zenbaas said:


> Just curious as I see everyone recommending Illumination gear, why not just buy directly from Zebralight themselves(unless you need other things as well of course)...?



Ordering multiple related items is obviously a reason as you mention (convenience and usually lower combined shipping fees), but CPF member discounts are available from certain dealers, too

"CPF Specials" webpages/dealers

Of course the concept of supporting businesses that in many cases support CandlePowerForums is good for all of us. 

And as many mention (or at least imply), there are several vendors who take the extra time and effort to make sales and support after the sale a more personal matter. Our patronage helps to ensure that they are there for the long haul, too. 

Those points aside, I have also made some purchases directly from ZebraLight and I've personally found their support and communications to be very good. They've done a good job supporting me as a customer, answering questions when I had them, offering support when I thought I had a defective light, and making accessory items available that are unlikely to be available via other vendors (extra headbands and headlamp holders, etc.). I'd love it if Zebralight would join the list of those offering CPF discounts, though...


----------



## hivoltage

Illumitationgear did me good.....answered questions quickly and shipped my stuff quickly. Plus they are in the good ole USA!!!


----------



## Zenbaas

varuscelli said:


> Ordering multiple related items is obviously a reason as you mention (convenience and usually lower combined shipping fees), but CPF member discounts are available from certain dealers, too
> 
> "CPF Specials" webpages/dealers
> 
> Of course the concept of supporting businesses that in many cases support CandlePowerForums is good for all of us.
> 
> And as many mention (or at least imply), there are several vendors who take the extra time and effort to make sales and support after the sale a more personal matter. Our patronage helps to ensure that they are there for the long haul, too.
> 
> Those points aside, I have also made some purchases directly from ZebraLight and I've personally found their support and communications to be very good. They've done a good job supporting me as a customer, answering questions when I had them, offering support when I thought I had a defective light, and making accessory items available that are unlikely to be available via other vendors (extra headbands and headlamp holders, etc.). I'd love it if Zebralight would join the list of those offering CPF discounts, though...



I wish I could say the same. ZL have not responded to my last 3 emails regarding me buying a sc600 and a H600 from them  Don't know why I have to beg for service.



hivoltage said:


> Illumitationgear did me good.....answered questions quickly and shipped my stuff quickly. Plus they are in the good ole USA!!!



That unfortunately/fortunately makes no difference to me  When you're stuck at another side of the world then it becomes even more tricky when deciding who you have to go with when it comes time to buy your things.


----------



## g.p.

pjandyho said:


> Nothing is superior about 18650 batteries if you are in extreme environment. Primary lithium batteries are the way to go. 18650 is only good for it's ability to provide a longer run time in a normal environment.


Care to elaborate? An "extreme enviroment" is pretty subjective. I've read that primarys are better below freezing, but I know cold where I live and haven't had any issues using 18650's. I don't let my lights cold soak though, they are in either my jacket or vehicle when not in use.


----------



## bondr006

I bought my ZL SC600 from IlluminationGear and had a very pleasant experience. I talked to Tod on the phone a few times and got a very good feeling about him out of our conversations. He is an LEO and asked me many questions about the hand held lighting world. Being a relatively new business, he was kind of intimidated about jumping in to the CPF community where it seemed as if everyone here knew more about lights than him. I did my best to make him feel at ease about getting involved with the CPF family, and told him that this was the best community he could ever be a part of for his business. People here will just stumble over themselves to help others out and make them feel comfortable. So, Tod at IlluminationGear gets my vote for a great CPF dealer. That said, I also bought my SC51 and SC60 from Marshal at GoingGear which is another place I will give the highest props to for CS and bending over backwards to make a happy customer. Another place that now sells ZL's is LightJunction who I happen to be personal friends with and can also speak the best words about when it comes to CS and making the customer happy. We are lucky to have such good vendors here at CPF, and to have such a great community such as CPF to share our enthusiasm about lighting with. I have made some really good friends here, locally and around the world. lovecpf


----------



## pjandyho

g.p. said:


> Care to elaborate? An "extreme enviroment" is pretty subjective. I've read that primarys are better below freezing, but I know cold where I live and haven't had any issues using 18650's. I don't let my lights cold soak though, they are in either my jacket or vehicle when not in use.


Not everybody knows about batteries enough to keep them warm. Just because you keep it warm in your jacket so that it continue to work does not mean that the Li Ion battery is resistant to cold and will work flawlessly.


----------



## varuscelli

Zenbaas said:


> I wish I could say the same. ZL have not responded to my last 3 emails regarding me buying a sc600 and a H600 from them  Don't know why I have to beg for service.
> 
> 
> That unfortunately/fortunately makes no difference to me  When you're stuck at another side of the world then it becomes even more tricky when deciding who you have to go with when it comes time to buy your things.



I won't try and defend the lack of communication (no idea why you wouldn't receive an answer), but I'd have to guess it's got something to do with your location. I'm pretty sure that those of us in the USA who buy from ZebraLight are buying from the vendor located in the USA (Irving, Texas). Have you been contacting the USA vendor about shipping internationally or another vendor? It's not that I have had any real need to know, but I've never quite figured out whether there were other sources for ZebraLight products outside the USA -- that is, more or less "direct" ZebraLight as in a ZebraLight Europe or ZebraLight Asia, etc.


----------



## pjandyho

Zenbaas said:


> I wish I could say the same. ZL have not responded to my last 3 emails regarding me buying a sc600 and a H600 from them  Don't know why I have to beg for service.


For all I know your email could be in their spam box. Call them. If you are out of the US, use Skype since it is much cheaper.

In my experience, ZL has been very very responsive to all my emails.


----------



## Zenbaas

varuscelli said:


> I won't try and defend the lack of communication (no idea why you wouldn't receive an answer), but I'd have to guess it's got something do *do with your location*. I'm pretty sure that those of us in the USA who buy from ZebraLight are buying from the vendor located in the USA (Irving, Texas). Have you been contacting the USA vendor about shipping internationally or another vendor? It's not that I have had any real need to know, but I've never quite figured out whether there were other sources for ZebraLight products outside the USA -- that is, more or less "direct" ZebraLight as in a ZebraLight Europe or ZebraLight Asia, etc.



Spot on. The first time I contacted them I received a rather "unpleasant response" regarding my location (I will leave it at that). Then a week later I contacted them again and started a discussion with one of their staff on how to get around "my location" and what we needed to do for them to ship to me. This of course was all done via their main website (using their contact us "forms"). It was going pretty well but the lady just stopped replying to me. So that is where I stand currently.



pjandyho said:


> For all I know your email could be in their spam box. Call them. If you are out of the US, use Skype since it is much cheaper.
> 
> In my experience, ZL has been very very responsive to all my emails.


Doubt it. As I said I contacted them via their own forms on their site (You even get a "case number"). The last time they responded to me was on the 10th of September. Like you said phoning them would be best, but seeing as they had no problem replying to me previously, I don't see why there should be one now.


In any case. I look forward to the neutral versions of the light.


----------



## varuscelli

pjandyho said:


> For all I know your email could be in their spam box. Call them. If you are out of the US, use Skype since it is much cheaper.
> 
> In my experience, ZL has been very very responsive to all my emails.



I might be wrong about this, but I think ZebraLight can only be contacted via the "Contact Us" contact form on their website or via their e-mail address. I've never actually seen a phone number listed for them.


----------



## Alan

pjandyho said:


> Not everybody knows about batteries enough to keep them warm. Just because you keep it warm in your jacket so that it continue to work does not mean that the Li Ion battery is resistant to cold and will work flawlessly.



Last year I used sc60 for more than 30 minutes outdoor at environment -30C. Of course, I was holding it with my mitten (who doesn't). I haven't tried environment worse than -30C yet and can't comment. Anyone who stay at extreme environment knows basic knowledge to deal with such environment. They all know that battery is only part of a device. What make it good if all other electronic component of the device fail to function under -30C, say -50C.

Alan


----------



## Jekyll & Hyde

pjandyho said:


> Nothing is superior about 18650 batteries if you are in extreme environment. Primary lithium batteries are the way to go. 18650 is only good for it's ability to provide a longer run time in a normal environment.



J: You must have read my mind. I've been looking for a cold-weather light (good from -20 to -40c). It's kept in my vehicle overnight, so it starts out veeeery cold (in the Winter).

H: For above freezing weather, then the 18650 would be great (and indeed superior). However for the other 6 months, I need to use a Lithium Primary cell for power (123A or AA/AAA).

Thanks,
J&H


----------



## g.p.

pjandyho said:


> Not everybody knows about batteries enough to keep them warm. Just because you keep it warm in your jacket so that it continue to work does not mean that the Li Ion battery is resistant to cold and will work flawlessly.


So I'm guessing that you were referring to cold weather then, and not some other "extreme condition"?


----------



## pjandyho

g.p. said:


> So I'm guessing that you were referring to cold weather then, and not some other "extreme condition"?


Nope. I mean real extreme. I think Li-Ion batteries generally could work in cold weather. In extreme temperatures like way below freezing or when it's too hot, it's best to go primary lithiums for stability. Some have experienced battery stability issues under extreme weather conditions. Like you, many photographers who work in extreme environments have learnt to keep their batteries under their jackets to insulate against extreme temperatures and letting their body warm up the cells, but many people are not aware.


----------



## kommanderskull

+100 for Illuminationgear! If you value low prices, excellent customer service and fast shipping... then Tod @ illuminationgear would be hard to beat.


----------



## pjandyho

This is the SC600 thread. I think we have enough of promoting Illumination Gear. Please stay on topic. Thanks!


----------



## kommanderskull

Really??? Then should follow your own advice. The majority of your recent posts have been about 18560's and extreme environments...those have nothing to do with the SC600 either... so move a long.


----------



## pjandyho

kommanderskull said:


> Really??? Then should follow your own advice. The majority of your recent posts have been about 18560's and extreme environments...those have nothing to do with the SC600 either... so move a long.


I think discussing battery issues related to SC600 is a lot more relevant than promoting dealers here.


----------



## xed888

pjandyho said:


> I think discussing battery issues related to SC600 is a lot more relevant than promoting dealers here.



+1


----------



## Scubie67

I hope the Sales of this light have tapered off enough where ZL will go ahead and release the Q50


----------



## Zenbaas

Scubie67 said:


> I hope the Sales of this light have tapered off enough where ZL will go ahead and release the Q50


Well it's due for release this month...so ya who knows. They seem to have a bit of difficulty sticking to deadlines it seems.


----------



## PUMAENERGY

My favorite flashlight h60 and SC600


----------



## g.p.

pjandyho said:


> I think discussing battery issues related to SC600 is a lot more relevant than promoting dealers here.


+2

My SC600 takes 18650's, and I'm using it in all kinds of weather. I appreciate the wisdom and advice of members that have been around awhile have to offer.


----------



## pjandyho

So, since we have the newer design incorporating a lanyard attachment and what not, anybody felt that you would prefer the newer over the older ones? Personally I still prefer the older design without the lanyard attachment (mind you, I am in favor of lanyards), maybe because I just love the holsters made by Thors Hammer so much that I am not bothered with the lanyard attachment? Reason is the SC600 sits very snugly in the holster that the attachment would make it impossible to fit the light in. Also, I prefer the look of the light without the protruding attachment point.

Reason I asked is because I see so many people letting go of their SC600.


----------



## oldways

I had a choice when I ordered mine...both in stock....and chose the smooth body. I do not think I would like the protusion.

I have only seen a few on the marketplace. For as many as were sold I do not think many are selling theirs.


----------



## pjandyho

oldways said:


> I have only seen a few on the marketplace. For as many as were sold I do not think many are selling theirs.


Maybe you are right. I have seen 4 of them selling so far.


----------



## Outdoorsman5

I got mine 2 weeks ago, and it's the updated version with the lanyard attachment. I took the keyring off of it because I'm using the pocket clip. It occurred to me that I'd just hook a lanyard to the pocket clip if I ever needed to wear it around my neck or hang it from the inside of our tint. The protrusion is only mildly in the way, and not an issue to me.


----------



## g.p.

I would love a lanyard attachement on my SC51, but the SC600 is too big to be hanging from my neck.


----------



## pjandyho

g.p. said:


> I would love a lanyard attachement on my SC51, but the SC600 is too big to be hanging from my neck.


Having been hanging a Surefire M6 or UB3T on my neck, SC600 is considered very small for the neck.


----------



## pjandyho

g.p. said:


> I would love a lanyard attachement on my SC51, but the SC600 is too big to be hanging from my neck.


Having been hanging a Surefire M6 or UB3T on my neck, SC600 is considered very small for the neck.


----------



## Outdoorsman5

I agree. I used to hang an Olight M20 around my neck & my wife had a Fenix TK11 around hers for a few of our campouts, so the SC600 is small enough in my opinion........still I prefer a headlamp for handsfree.


----------



## varuscelli

g.p. said:


> I would love a lanyard attachement on my SC51, but the SC600 is too big to be hanging from my neck.



I sense disagreement from some... :nana:


----------



## Derek Dean

I've been following this light and I'm very interested in it, but I have a couple of questions if you'all don't mind:

1. Has anybody had a chance to test the "stepped regulation" feature of the new version yet? I'm interested in knowing if the light still gets 2 hours on high (500 lumens), or if it steps down earlier?

2. I would be planning on pocket carrying this light with the clip, and I'm wondering how this has worked for those of you that use it that way? Is the clip secure enough to handle a lot of movement? My slacks are fairly loose fitting, and I've been pocket carrying (with the clip) the NiteCore IFE2 for a while with no issues.

3. On the new version, how does the lanyard attachment affect pocket carry? Any issues, for instance when using the clip?

4. Has anyone tried filtering the the SC600 to warm up the tint? I saw earlier in this thread that some one was able to remove the bezel, and I thought that adding a filter under the glass might be just the ticket to get the tint I want. 

Thanks .


----------



## pjandyho

@Derek Dean,

I can't comment on the newer version since I don't own one. But regarding the clip I think it is pretty tight. In fact it is so tight I get sore thumb trying to put it in and take it out, and I ended up scratching out some of the anodizing on the groove.

I don't think this light is comfortable enough for pocket carry but some might have no problems with that. Personally I prefer holster carry and I have been carrying it concealed under my shirt for a few months.


----------



## Derek Dean

Thanks, pjandyho, that helps. I'm happy to hear that the clip is quite secure. I think the size (and weight) would not be a problem for me, I've already made a mock-up and tried it in my pocket, and it feels pretty good, but thanks for your input.

I got a quick reply to my other questions directly from Zebralight. Evidently the new light steps down when the remaining battery capacity for that level has reached 4-5%.

Also, they said I could not install the clip directly across from the switch (on the other side). I assume that's because of the new lanyard attachment. That shouldn't present a problem.

All-in-all the new version of this light is looking like a winner.


----------



## levelflight

I frequently (daily) use my H60 in -30C weather without issue. Likely my head is assisting in keeping the battery warm, along with the heat generated by the LED. My SC60 is kept clipped in my pants pocket where it is relatively toasty to as expected it hasn't had any issues either. In my experience you want your light close which generally means its close to some part of your body and benefiting from body heat, although even in an external pocket it's better off than laying in the snow, for example. I'll see if I can take advantage of my next cold weather opportunity to test the H60 or H600 in the open air, hanging from a cord, and report back.




pjandyho said:


> Nope. I mean real extreme. I think Li-Ion batteries generally could work in cold weather. In extreme temperatures like way below freezing or when it's too hot, it's best to go primary lithiums for stability. Some have experienced battery stability issues under extreme weather conditions. Like you, many photographers who work in extreme environments have learnt to keep their batteries under their jackets to insulate against extreme temperatures and letting their body warm up the cells, but many people are not aware.


----------



## pjandyho

levelflight said:


> I frequently (daily) use my H60 in -30C weather without issue. Likely my head is assisting in keeping the battery warm, along with the heat generated by the LED. My SC60 is kept clipped in my pants pocket where it is relatively toasty to as expected it hasn't had any issues either. In my experience you want your light close which generally means its close to some part of your body and benefiting from body heat, although even in an external pocket it's better off than laying in the snow, for example. I'll see if I can take advantage of my next cold weather opportunity to test the H60 or H600 in the open air, hanging from a cord, and report back.



That will be interesting to know. Minus 30 degree celcius and it's still functioning? Don't think your head has anything to do with keeping it warm as it is one of the coolest part on your body. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bondr006

Derek Dean said:


> Thanks, pjandyho, that helps. I'm happy to hear that the clip is quite secure.



Nuts on that! If I can pull the clip off easily with just two fingers (which in fact I can), there is no way in hell I will trust that clip. I will not trust my SC600 to any clip that is not permanently attached like my SC60 and SC51 clips are. None of the slip on clips are trustworthy. Not the one that comes with the RRT-0, the RRT-21, nor the SC600. If anyone trusts their $100.00 light to an easily removable slip on clip, it is misplaced trust that will eventually leave you with an empty feeling where your light used to be.

I will not be using mine. If someone wants an extra one, I will send it to you free of charge in the USA.


----------



## varuscelli

bondr006 said:


> Nuts on that! If I can pull the clip off easily with two fingers with (which in fact I can), there is no way in hell I will trust that clip. I will not trust my SC600 to any clip that is not permanently attached like my SC60 and SC51. None of the slip on clips are trustworthy. Not the one that comes with the RRT-0, the RRT-21, nor the SC600. If anyone trusts their $100.00 light to an easily removable slip on clip, it is misplaced trust that will eventually leave you with an empty feeling where your light used to be.
> 
> I will not be using mine. If someone wants an extra one, I will send it to you free of charge in the USA.



Hi, Rob. I have one of the apparently slightly "older" SC600 models that didn't come with a clip (or a lanyard attachment point). I got it off the marketplace and the seller didn't send a clip with it, and I suspect ZL wasn't sending clips with the SC600 when he bought this one. I'd be happy to have yours if you don't want it. Let me know and I'll PM you my address if you still want to part with the clip. Last time we spoke or corresponded, Hurricane Ike was deciding whether to take my house as it blew through, but fortunately it's still in the same location... 

Al


----------



## bondr006

varuscelli said:


> Hi, Rob. I have one of the apparently slightly "older" SC600 models that didn't come with a clip (or a lanyard attachment point). I got it off the marketplace and the seller didn't send a clip with it, and I suspect ZL wasn't sending clips with the SC600 when he bought this one. I'd be happy to have yours if you don't want it. Let me know and I'll PM you my address if you still want to part with the clip. Last time we spoke or corresponded, Hurricane Ike was deciding whether to take my house as it blew through, but fortunately it's still in the same location...
> 
> Al



Hey Al. Certainly! Just send me a PM with your address, and I'll be glad to send it to you. Happy to hear your house is still stationary....


----------



## energythoughts

I just received my SC600 today (from illumination gear). First off.. this thing rocks! it's my first Zebralight.. I'm very impressed. It solves all of the shortcomings with my other lights. Favorite features (why I bought this ZL)
1. brightness extremes.. very low to very high output
2. entering in ultra low can be done without a loud "click".. usually when I need ultra low I need quiet too.
3. small form factor
4. quality construction
5. ability to access any brightness level from off

I was a little disappointed at first since I got the older version.. I don't care much about the lanyard ring (it did come with the clip), but I liked the step regulation and reduced parasitic drain features on the new model. For the parasitic drain.. ZL updated their website so does anyone know what the old value was? the new model is 13 years. For the step regulation.. thinking about Li-ion safety and using AW protected cells.. does the step regulation really come into play? what does the older model do when the voltage drops down? just turn off instead of going into a lower mode? and at what voltage does that happen? maybe it's time to recharge it anyway.

So I guess if the step regulation and parasitic drain isn't a big deal I'll just keep this one.. not sure it's worth the hassle of returning it. Not sure I can part with this thing anyway!!


----------



## varuscelli

bondr006 said:


> Hey Al. Certainly! Just send me a PM with your address, and I'll be glad to send it to you. Happy to hear your house is still stationary....



Thanks, Rob! I'll PM you my address. 

And yes, we were very lucky indeed.


----------



## benzz

The minute they make something closer to 4500k, I'm in!


----------



## bondr006

varuscelli said:


> Thanks, Rob! I'll PM you my address.
> 
> And yes, we were very lucky indeed.



Hey Al. Got your PM. Will get the clip out to you in a day or two. :thumbsup:


----------



## wildweed

Derek Dean said:


> Also, they said I could not install the clip directly across from the switch (on the other side). I assume that's because of the new lanyard attachment.



I use it installed across from switch with lanyard attachment. It's like a cm or 2 off center i guess but i wouldn't like it in front of the switch . Plus when its in my pocket i can grab it and my thumb is right on the switch when i pull it out. idk if they makes any sense..lol..i still haven't really figured out posting pics or i would post one..I think i will read up that now and try it.

Taking with phone so it's not great but here it what i meant..lol


----------



## varuscelli

bondr006 said:


> Hey Al. Got your PM. Will get the clip out to you in a day or two. :thumbsup:



Thanks, Rob...! 

And no rush -- whenever it's convenient. I'm glad to know I'll have one when I want to use it.


----------



## levelflight

pjandyho,
Typically it's windy and so cold my face is freezing on the windward side. My H60 hangs out there in the breeze and keeps pumping out the lumens without issue. I have it on top of my toque so, yeah, it is insulated from my head as well. I use it this way for probably an hour at a time and haven't recharged the battery for 3-4 trips at a time. After that I charge it to maintain decent reserve as it isn't too inspiring to think about getting stuck without a light in the snow filled boonies, although I do carry my SC60 for backup When on deep forest treks I also carry my LumaPower D-Mini-VX on my belt and it too seems to perform just fine, although it is under my jacket.
Output settings on the H60 vary somewhat but it is most often around mid level, although I usually find something interesting and flash the light on high for a minute or two so it does vary as well.
Overall the H60 is an absolutely great headlamp because no matter what the conditions require I can set the output to just about perfect. Makes me think my three output lights are somehow defective!



pjandyho said:


> That will be interesting to know. Minus 30 degree celcius and it's still functioning? Don't think your head has anything to do with keeping it warm as it is one of the coolest part on your body. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Derek Dean

Thanks for all the information guys. I went ahead and ordered one today. I opted for the newer version, mainly for the step regulation. It sounds like Zebralight has taken a sensible approach to implementing this feature. I'll test it as soon as my light arrives and let you know what I find. 

bondr006, one of the reasons I've hesitated purchasing this light was that I didn't like the idea of a clip on clip, however, since this will be strictly for pocket carry, and I'll be attaching a coiled tether to the lanyard attachment point (the other end anchored to a split ring on my belt loop), my only real worry would be that the clip would be lost, and after weighing all the good things about this light I finally decided it was worth a shot. 

By the way, has anybody considered trying to tap some screws and attaching a *real* clip that way?

wildweed, thanks for mentioning that about your clip positioning in relation to the lanyard attachment point. That was something I was concerned about since I was hoping to achieve precisely what you described, being able to pull it out of my pocket with my thumb already on the switch and ready to click on, kind of a quick draw if-you-will, since that's what I need it to do for my job as a chauffeur. It sounds perfect!

Another reason I've been waiting was that I wanted the neutral LED, but since I've had such excellent success filtering my other lights, I figured I'd go ahead and try to filter this light as well, that way I'll get *exactly *the tint I want. I've already ordered another Lee Filter Swatch Book. I plan on photographing the original tint and then how the filtering works out, and I'll post those photos when I'm done.

Thanks again for all the fine info in this thread, and yes, now the dreaded wait begins .


----------



## varuscelli

Derek Dean said:


> By the way, has anybody considered trying to tap some screws and attaching a *real* clip that way?



Yes...I believe member levelflight posted some ideas in selfbuilt's SC600 review. 

You'll have to check his link in this post:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ns-amp-more!&p=3763949&viewfull=1#post3763949

Maybe he'll elaborate more here or post another image or two. :thumbsup:


----------



## Derek Dean

Oh, cool. Thanks varuscelli! I'm glad I'm not the only one thinking about that.


----------



## biker1

How's this light compare to the Incendio V3+ XM-L?
I have both the XP-G R5 and XM-L Incendios, and they are very Pocketable.
Curious regarding the portabilty of the Zebralight.


----------



## Quelalumieresoit

Zenbaas said:


> I wish I could say the same. ZL have not responded to my last 3 emails regarding me buying a sc600 and a H600 from them  Don't know why I have to beg for service.
> 
> 
> Greetings from BELGIUM (Europe).
> I had a very good experience with ZL customer service.
> The SC600 that I bought from a UK seller didn't come with the clip.
> So, I e-mailed ZL and:
> -I got a positive reply within the next 2 hours.
> -I received a clip, from CHINA, 2 weeks later.
> Top notch communication and service!
> This was my first ZL torch and won't be the last.


----------



## Derek Dean

Quelalumieresoit, I contacted Zebralight on Wednesday by e-mail with a question about the SC600 and got a nice response that evening. I'd give them another shot.
http://www.zebralight.com/crm.asp?action=contactus


----------



## Zenbaas

Derek Dean said:


> Quelalumieresoit, I contacted Zebralight on Wednesday by e-mail with a question about the SC600 and got a nice response that evening. I'd give them another shot.
> http://www.zebralight.com/crm.asp?action=contactus



The comment you read was mine, Quelalumieresoit just quoted me. I'll maybe give them another shot later on. That contact form is the exact one I used and keep on using :/ I don't have the energy to bug them any more. Maybe later. Also ZL has a rep here on the forums, right...? They have been very quiet of late. Even on facebook they don't answer questions asked of them. Don't know what's up. 

Has anybody with the new version of the light tested the new "step down" regulation....? I'm curiuos what the runtime on high is now..?


----------



## hivoltage

What is "step down regulation" and how do I know if my light has it?


----------



## Outdoorsman5

hivoltage said:


> What is "step down regulation" and how do I know if my light has it?



Step down regulation is where the light recognizes that the battery is low, and "steps" the light output down from high to medium & then from medium to low. Once the battery gets to 2.7v the sc600 is designed to turn off at that point so as not to damage the Li-ion battery.

The newest SC600 has this feature. If your SC600 has the new lanyard ring then your sc600 also has the step regulation. If any of your lights just turn off completely when the battery gets low then your light does not have step regulation. Most of my lights do not have it, and just turn off without warning. But, most of them will allow me to turn them back on at a lower setting, so I'm not left in the dark. Some though will not allow this at all, and leave you fumbling around in the dark....not good.


----------



## hivoltage

Hmmm....mine does not have the lanyard ring so I guess I don' have it, and I just bought it. Have not even been able to use it yet as I have no battery yet and it is already outdated!!!!


----------



## Derek Dean

Wow, ordered the light Wednesday afternoon (shipped from FL) and got it today (Friday) in CA, and that was with the free first class shipping. Thanks USPS (and Tod at Illuminationgear for the quick response to my questions and the same day shipping).

I was a bit apprehensive that I might be expecting to much, especially since I'm kind of picky about little details and such, but I must say this little gem lives up to all the hype and glowing reviews it's been given. 

It certainly is small, but as others have noted, a *perfect *fit in the hand, and along with the excellent fit and finish, it just feels solid and well built. A nice first impression.

One of the reasons I bought this light was the side mounted switch, so I was interested to see how the switch felt, and I must say I consider it just about perfect. Strong enough (and deep enough) to keep from activating in my pocket (where it will live), but easy enough to quickly activate without any thought, and the placement for thumb activation is* just right*.

I was also very concerned about the clip, but you know, it feels fine for my purpose of hanging in my pocket, and after trying it reversed and attached to my hat, I have to say that I can actually see that being quite usable in a pinch. 

And, I'm using the lanyard ring as well to clip my coiled tether to, and it's quite nice, not in the way and it doesn't feel odd in the hand........ well done Zebralight. 

The only downside so far was the tint of the LED...... arrrrgh....... but I knew that going in, and with my handy dandy Lee Filter Swatch Book I quickly found the filter that gives me a tint I like (248 half-minus green), so at this point I'm a happy camper. I'll post beam shots of the transformation over in the "Changing LED Tint with Filters" thread next week sometime when I get a chance.

So, yippee........ a new light that passes my stringent standards. Time for a nighttime walk.


----------



## Riku

I've been using mine for a couple of weeks now. The switch works perfectly. Both my AW 2900's and my Eagletac 2400 fit nicely with a little extra space on the side. The tint is good but not great. The spill is a little bluish, the hotspot is pretty white with a greenish tint around the edges. In the lower modes the tint gets more green. The tint is more noticeable indoors, outdoors it's fine. The amount of light in the highest mode is impressive for such a small light. This light comes highly recommended. Very practical! Every flashoholic should have one .

Riku


----------



## Jay611j

Riku said:


> The amount of light in the highest mode is impressive for such a small light. This light comes highly recommended. Very practical! Every flashoholic should have one .
> 
> Riku


I agree with you, I've had mine for a little over a month and it is now the ONLY light I use, and I own a ton of Fenix lights, Eagletac, you name it. I'm just so darn impressed with this light in every way. The only other light I will buy anytime soon will be the NW SC600 (when it comes out):sigh:


----------



## Overclocker

Mr ZebraLight could you please describe in detail how the step down works?


----------



## DM51

An interesting discussion took place here about low-voltage cut-off settings for Li-Ion cells. However, strictly speaking it was off topic, so I've moved the 42 posts concerned from here to the thread that discusses batteries for the SC600.


----------



## Sno4Life

DM51 said:


> An interesting discussion took place here about low-voltage cut-off settings for Li-Ion cells. However, strictly speaking it was off topic, so I've moved the 42 posts concerned from here to the thread that discusses batteries for the SC600.


 
While I agree that 95% of the conversation was off topic, I think the feedback for Zebralight that some users would like to see a lower stepdown voltage threshold is relevant to this thread. There... now it is in this thread... ;-)


----------



## DM51

Sno4Life said:


> While I agree that 95% of the conversation was off topic, I think the feedback for Zebralight that some users would like to see a lower stepdown voltage threshold is relevant to this thread. There... now it is in this thread... ;-)


I agree - that is certainly relevant, and worthy of discussion. Some of the posts that I moved were partly to do with that aspect, but most of them just discussed the low-voltage cut-off for cells. It was not possible to distinguish between them and separate them in a way that would have left a coherent discussion, so I decided to move them all. They can be followed in that thread, which is where further battery-related discussion should take place.

The step-down voltage on the light itself is a different matter, and certainly an aspect to be continued here.


----------



## energythoughts

Since this thread has kind of stalled.. I thought I would share some pics of my new favorite light. For those of you on the fence about buying it... just do it.. it's much smaller than it seems in pictures.. I EDC this in my front jeans pocket no problem, it has amazing high output, excellent .1 Lumen ultra-low, awesome UI with no clicky noise, top notch build quality, amazing run times.. etc..

after using this daily for a few weeks now, I really have no desire to buy another light! It has everything I've been searching for in a light.


----------



## digitalsmoker

My new fav light


----------



## TedTheLed

it would be a fave of mine too if it had some sort of indication it was about to go dark..
I understand later models do have a fuel indicator in the form of the light switching itself to the next lower level when the battery is running low..
unfortunately my sc600 was made too early for this feature, and I am still waiting for the manufacturer to answer my request for a trade in on the new model..


----------



## energythoughts

TedTheLed said:


> it would be a fave of mine too if it had some sort of indication it was about to go dark..
> I understand later models do have a fuel indicator in the form of the light switching itself to the next lower level when the battery is running low..
> unfortunately my sc600 was made too early for this feature, and I am still waiting for the manufacturer to answer my request for a trade in on the new model..


 
I have the version just before the latest version (mine is without lanyard ring). I tested this and yes mine goes dark without warning, but I'm happy I can instantly turn it back on in any low or mid brightness level.

If it went dark and stayed dark until battery replacement... yes I'd be very bummed... but this configuration is just fine with me.


----------



## varuscelli

TedTheLed said:


> it would be a fave of mine too if it had some sort of indication it was about to go dark..
> I understand later models do have a fuel indicator in the form of the light switching itself to the next lower level when the battery is running low..
> unfortunately my sc600 was made too early for this feature, and I am still waiting for the manufacturer to answer my request for a trade in on the new model..



Interesting request. Are you asking for a straight-up trade for a new one or some kind of trade-in value against the old one? Just curious.


----------



## Derek Dean

Very nice photos,energythoughts, and I heartily agree with your assessment of this fine light. I also carry it in my front pants pocket (with the clip) and find it fits just fine. 

I'm almost embarrassed to say it (almost), but I find myself picking it up and fondling it, yes fondling. It just feels right. The right amount of heft to feel solid and durable, but not too heavy, so that it's quite comfortable to take on a long evening walk. The curves are in all the right places, so that even with the clip on, it fits in my hand just right. 

And I'm not even going to go into how much I like the side switch's perfect placement and feel .

What's missing in most other higher powered lights is enough levels, or poorly placed levels, but the SC600 provides 8 incredibly well thought out levels, and that's precisely what a light with this kind of extreme high to low range needs. And yet, the UI is designed in such a nice way that for most practical purposes you are only dealing with 3 levels at a time, while also giving instant access to either high OR low from off. Brilliant. 

Yes, my new favorite light indeed.


----------



## Climb14er

Received the SC600 from goinggear.com along with three AW2900 batteries... about all I can say is... INCREDIBLE! 

Fits in the palm of my hand, super bright throw and spill of 700 lumens, then 500... what a powerhouse!

I've been on the forum for a few years, have bought a new light every so often, the last one was an M-30 Olight that is my bed stand light that accompanies my Sig P220 .45ACP.

I mention this because I survived an armed home invasion almost four years ago and having a super bright and totally functional light at my ready is an integral part of my life.

This Zebralight truly rocks!


----------



## edpmis02

Do the low modes have a noticeable PWM flicker? I read in the forums that the SC60's lowest levels can be noticeable.. I have already got three new lights in the past few months... and this is looking like my Christmas present to myself.. My first Zebra. I really want a neutral.


----------



## Derek Dean

edpmis02, I've done the fan test, the running water test, and the shaking-the-light-back-and-forth-while-looking-at-the-beam test, at all levels and could detect no PWM.

It's probably been discussed somewhere in this very long thread, but I've got a feeling this is a current controlled light, which would also account for it have such excellent efficiency at it's lower output levels (80 days at .1 lumen).

Check out selfbuilt's fine review and you'll see that he came to the same conclusion:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?320986-Zebralight-SC600-(1x18650-XM-L)-Review-RUNTIME-BEAMSHOTS-comparisons-amp-more!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

This light has gotten my attention, would like a neutral... :naughty:


----------



## edpmis02

Thanks for the link and the review.. In the past few days, I went to Zebralights web site and saw the SC60w on sale $69. I researched it first and saw the PWM issue on low modes. I read through this massive thread and asked.. never going back to the review forum.. So far my most expensive light has been about $50. Gulp!


----------



## shane45_1911

Sorry - not going to read 58 pages to see if neutral is now available??? 

If not, when? Or don't we know yet?


----------



## moshow9

shane45_1911 said:


> Sorry - not going to read 58 pages to see if neutral is now available???
> 
> If not, when? Or don't we know yet?


No date given as of yet:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...Fc0FfUDFVSHVNS1E&hl=en&authkey=CNqP6KIC#gid=0


----------



## shane45_1911

moshow9 said:


> No date given as of yet:



Thanks!


----------



## Vesper

NEUTRAL IS NOW AVAILABLE!!!!

Ok, no it isn't. Sorry...
I wish I would read this one of these times I view this thread as it's the only reason I click on it now. One of these days...


----------



## Glock27

Vesper said:


> NEUTRAL IS NOW AVAILABLE!!!!
> 
> Ok, no it isn't. Sorry...
> ...



Tar & Feather Him!! Gettin our hopes up like that....


----------



## TedTheLed

varuscelli. 

I'd be happy either way.
I wouldn't consider 10% 'depreciation' an unreasonable charge to get the improved model.

ps it's current regulated at all levels.


----------



## hivoltage

I too just got mine and checked it out.....Nice!!!! My new EDC.


----------



## Scott Packard

It's the first LED flashlight I've owned that, when shined at my cheek, gets my cheek uncomfortably warm. My Wolf-Eyes Pilot Whale emits warmth, but not as much as this beam.


----------



## Outdoorsman5

I've had mine for almost a month now, and it really is the most incredible light in my collection.....can't wait for the H600 version to come out. The L2 (super low low) is perfect for waking up early & walking around the house without waking anyone up. The two medium levels are perfect for general use, and I really love the 200 lumens setting (programmed for the second high) for running in the a.m. The fact that it'll run for 5 hours at 200 lumens is really impressive. Equally impressive is the 750 lumens; just a massive amount of light coming out of this thing. I can't imagine anyone having regrets after getting one of these things.


----------



## energythoughts

I actually used mine as a headlamp the other night. The clip works perfectly with a baseball cap. Super snug and good position. Granted I could feel the weight up there, but for 20 minutes of work covering firewood in the dark it worked perfectly.


----------



## dheim

mine is the newer model, with step regulation and lanyard ring... it's an outstanding torch, small enough for EDC, powerful and extremely floody with some medium range throw as well... that's exactly what i need in a flashlight!

it could be THE torch i'd carry in every situation, but...
i had a curious issue last night. i activated it on turbo, and after 2 seconds it went down to medium. tried it again and the same thing happened, 3 times in a row. so i thought that the cell was down (and defective, i didn't use it enough to discharge it). i tried again at home and everything worked normally.

could it be an issue related to the 18650 cell and not directly to the SC600? it wasn't really cold outside (8°C, i think), but i read that li-ion cells don't love low temperatures...


----------



## samgab

dheim said:


> mine is the newer model, with step regulation and lanyard ring... it's an outstanding torch, small enough for EDC, powerful and extremely floody with some medium range throw as well... that's exactly what i need in a flashlight!
> 
> it could be THE torch i'd carry in every situation, but...
> i had a curious issue last night. i activated it on turbo, and after 2 seconds it went down to medium. tried it again and the same thing happened, 3 times in a row. so i thought that the cell was down (and defective, i didn't use it enough to discharge it). i tried again at home and everything worked normally.
> 
> could it be an issue related to the 18650 cell and not directly to the SC600? it wasn't really cold outside (8°C, i think), but i read that li-ion cells don't love low temperatures...



Sounds like a cell issue to me... see if it happens with other cells...


----------



## Randy L

WOW. What a great flashlight.
I've only had mine a couple days, but it's already my all time favorite.

Even keep it by my bed so I can use it on low when getting up during the night.
Although a couple times when checking my watch I accidently clicked it too fast and it came on in high.
It was like Hey Man it's the Sun!

You guys think this thing is bright? Try turning it on high after spending several hours in a very dark bedroom.
Holy Crap!
Hopefully in a day or so I'll remember to click long enough to go directly into low even when I'm half asleep.

The high setting is great when you are trying to keep an eye on your small black dog in the backyard. 
Especially when there are foxes and coyotes around who would love to make a midnight snack out of her.

I know you guys like to dump on Maglite, but I also own an XL50 and rather like it.
I actually prefer it's white beam to the greenish one on the SC600.
Mags also tend to keep working and working.
No one knows yet how the SC600 will stand up to time and getting banged around.


That said, the Zebralight SC600 is THE light for me.
I keep it with me at all times.
Except maybe when I'm in the shower.


----------



## Sanderman

Glock27 said:


> Tar & Feather Him!! Gettin our hopes up like that....



I agree. I had a W on preorder for months and finally just gave up and ended up spending a lot more on a Moddoolar.


----------



## flatline

Randy L said:


> You guys think this thing is bright? Try turning it on high after spending several hours in a very dark bedroom.
> Holy Crap!
> Hopefully in a day or so I'll remember to click long enough to go directly into low even when I'm half asleep.



And this is why I do not yet own an SC600.

I don't want any surprises from my lights and the fact that it's dirt simple to get the highest setting when you're attempting to get the lowest setting is a big turn off for me. I've been using my SC51w and H501w around the house regularly for a long time now and I still mistakenly get the high setting sometimes, so it's not that I haven't had sufficient practice.

Maybe I'll change my mind when the neutral version becomes available.

--flatline


----------



## Derek Dean

flatline, I agree with you that the method for accessing the low on the SC600 could be improved. Personally, I'd just as soon it had the HDS UI, which basically allows you to configure the UI anyway you want it.

However, I've yet to find the "perfect" light, and the SC600 has SO many good qualities, and is just such a pleasure to use as it is, that I'm glad I didn't let it's few minor quirks keep me from getting it.


----------



## Rikr

I just got my SC600 from Illumination Gear. I ordered it on Thursday and received it today, that's what I call fast shipping. Thanks Tod. I really like the UI of this light. I have been waiting for dark all day...


----------



## flatline

Derek Dean said:


> flatline, I agree with you that the method for accessing the low on the SC600 could be improved. Personally, I'd just as soon it had the HDS UI, which basically allows you to configure the UI anyway you want it.
> 
> However, I've yet to find the "perfect" light, and the SC600 has SO many good qualities, and is just such a pleasure to use as it is, that I'm glad I didn't let it's few minor quirks keep me from getting it.



Humans, especially groggy or adrenaline fueled humans, have a poor sense of time, so there needs to be some sort of feedback to remove the guessing. Something as simple as blinking once to let you know that you've held the button long enough to prevent an accidental High would be sufficient.

--flatline


----------



## wildweed

flatline said:


> Humans, especially groggy or adrenaline fueled humans, have a poor sense of time, so there needs to be some sort of feedback to remove the guessing. Something as simple as blinking once to let you know that you've held the button long enough to prevent an accidental High would be sufficient.
> 
> --flatline


 I have never had any problem with it. It took me about 5 min to figure out the UI then no problems.


----------



## Derek Dean

wildweed, it's not figuring out the UI that's the problem with accessing the low, but many of us, including myself, use the super low mode for our late night bathroom visits, which means I'm kind of half-way awake at that point, so having to *think *about how to turn on the light without blasting myself can present a problem. 

The timing has to be just right. If I click to short, then it comes on in high, which at the least is 200 lumens (where I've got mine set). Let me tell you, that WILL wake you up! Click to long and it comes on in medium, which could be as low as 21 lumens, but mine is set for 65, which is still quite a blast when you have dark adapted, sleepy eyes. 

The first few nights I simply closed my eyes as I turned on the light, and if the inside of my eyelids didn't light up I knew I'd gotten the low mode , but since I've started using the slow 1-2 count and letting the button up on 2, I haven't had any problems getting it to come on in low...... however ......... all things being equal, I'd still rather have a more fool proof method for accessing the low level from off.

Again, as far as I'm concerned, this is simply a minor quirk, and in NO WAY would cause me to re-evaluate my purchase of this superb light. Even the best designed systems can generally be improved on, and who knows, maybe there is a slight tweak that could improve this one feature. 

But then again, maybe most folks really like it the way it is, and wouldn't want to see any kind of "improvement". I can understand and appreciate that as well.


----------



## bondr006

I love my SC600, and have carried it for EDC duty since I got it in August. It is not the one I grab for low light night time duty though. A light that you have to think about bringing on in the right level to preserve your night vision is a definite no go for me. That is a decision I made after two blinding nights of getting zapped with 750 lumens.....:duck:OUCH! Nope, I much prefer a light for night time duty that comes on in a nice eye soothing and friendly low no matter how long you click it. My HDS T200 clicky fits the bill perfectly. I have it set for low in momentary or constant. I have to purposely go to a higher level, which can be done in a split second if needed.....but never can it be done by mistake or unintentionally. I carry both the SC600 and T200 for EDC duty, but the T200 is my night time duty light.


----------



## flatline

wildweed said:


> I have never had any problem with it. It took me about 5 min to figure out the UI then no problems.



I'm glad this UI works for you.

When I want to go to High, I can get it 100% of the time.
When I want to get to Low and am actually paying attention, I can get it 100% of the time.

When I grab the light to use it and want to get Low and paying attention to the light is secondary to paying attention to whatever reason I grabbed the light for in the first place, I figure I get it wrong 10% of the time.

My Quark and HDS are completely deterministic in this regard. I get what I expect from them 100% of the time.

Please understand that this isn't as big a deal as I'm making it sound like. The main reason I haven't purchased an SC600 yet is because I'm waiting for a more pleasing tint, but when they release a neutral (or, dare I hope, high CRI) SC600 variants, I'll probably buy one even if they don't address this one small but real (to me, anyways) issue.

--flatline


----------



## CamoNinja

wildweed said:


> I have never had any problem with it. It took me about 5 min to figure out the UI then no problems.



Me to. Have no problem getting it to low mode for my late night excursions.


----------



## MatNeh

I have a theory about why the SC600w is delayed: Zebralight is having trouble getting a neutral XM-L to look good at all levels from crazy-low to super-turbo-high.

I bought a Neutral Quark X, and it had a great neutral tint at high but at low & medium levels it was very green. We know that Zebralight focuses obsessively on their tint, and I'll bet they tried a Neutral XM-L in their SC600 and saw the exact same problem.


----------



## infinus

I've been trying to brainstorm in my head what if anything I would change about the UI if I could. My current thinking is this (and believe me I think I change my mind about every other minute):

Keep the button behavior for off to on when pushing and holding: low->med->high
For a quick push however, change to:
quick push: Come on at medium (as this is at least my most commonly used mode, and it's not blinding in the middle of the night)
repetative push: Come on at high

By repeatative push I mean any means of double, triple, quadruple click. I have no nead for the quick push cycling through all the different levels. The way I see it, if I'm in a panic situation where I need 100% on, button mashing is the way to go! Keep pounding that button, it doesn't matter, 100% on, don't cycle.

Thoughts?


----------



## pjandyho

MatNeh said:


> I have a theory about why the SC600w is delayed: Zebralight is having trouble getting a neutral XM-L to look good at all levels from crazy-low to super-turbo-high.
> 
> I bought a Neutral Quark X, and it had a great neutral tint at high but at low & medium levels it was very green. We know that Zebralight focuses obsessively on their tint, and I'll bet they tried a Neutral XM-L in their SC600 and saw the exact same problem.


Your theory is not really accurate. There are many available tints on any given LEDs be it cool white or neutral. The neutral white that are available on 4Sevens' lights are chosen by 4Sevens and they are not a representation of all neutral white tint available across all the neutral white XM-L emitters. Zebralight has always been very consistent with their tint selection when it comes to neutral white. That said, I have a Thrunite Neutron 1A which has a pretty decent neutral tint XM-L that I believe Zebralight would find in favor, except maybe they couldn't find it in high enough a quantity to start production.


----------



## henry1960

I Skip All The Promblems Of This By Leaving My Light On Low Low (0.1 Lumen)

At This Setting It Is So Low And Last For 80 Days And Does Not Bother My Sleep And Keep My Wife Up...


----------



## fnj

I like your idea, but I ended up building my own single level light that puts out an guesstimated 0.03 or so lumens with a SAFT 14500 lithium thionyl chloride, so I just leave that on. If I didn't have that, I would get two SC600's; leave one on super low and use the other for medium and high. In the dark even a very woozy wakened sleeper would know enough to pick up the one that is already glowing.


----------



## moldyoldy

Now that I have an SC600, I understand the fuss, and agree. The SC600 can put out a wall of light! yes, that output is only with perhaps medium "throw", but that suits my needs. The XML LED tint behaves about like the other XML lights I have had: white at full output and adding a bit of yellowish/greenish as the output drops. Difficult to describe, but quite acceptable for me. 

In the case of the SC600, the lumens output is sufficient to make me realize that I will be normally switching between the two settings at each level. In particular, the max level. Whereas with the other ZLs I have, I rarely use the alternate settings at each level.


----------



## TedTheLed

Zebra offered me a later model sc600 for what appears to be wholesale. (with low capacity warning step- down)
I accepted their offer, but asked if I could have it in a higher cri or in neutral.
They said ok, but you have to wait till the end of the month November.
I said ok.
; > )


----------



## varuscelli

TedTheLed said:


> Zebra offered me a later model sc600 for what appears to be wholesale. (with low capacity warning step- down)
> I accepted their offer, but asked if I could have it in a higher cri or in neutral.
> They said ok, but you have to wait till the end of the month November.
> I said ok.
> ; > )



Now _THAT _is pretty darned cool, TedTheLed... :thumbsup:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Received a new SC600 today, pretty cool light! Having the switch in the head, means no tailswitch, which makes a tiny size for a 18650 flashlight! 

Tint on mine is real nice, the spill is cooler than the hotspot, only noticeable wall hunting. Like the interface, love the beam, big and wide, enough throw for me. 

End of November eh? Love the tint on this one, don't know if I can honestly say i would pick up a neutral, or a CRI. If it had the same tint as McGizmos HCRI Nichia 119, I'm definitely in.


----------



## Derek Dean

PSM, looks like you got it just in time to go goblin hunting. Enjoy!


----------



## TyJo

TedTheLed said:


> Zebra offered me a later model sc600 for what appears to be wholesale. (with low capacity warning step- down)
> I accepted their offer, but asked if I could have it in a higher cri or in neutral.
> They said ok, but you have to wait till the end of the month November.
> I said ok.
> ; > )


I know what I'm getting for Christmas.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Man, this light is great! Reaaly high quality for the price. :rock:

Heres some pics of my new SC600.


----------



## wildweed

Nice photos PSM


----------



## shane45_1911

Nice pics PSM...you guys are making it hard to keep holding out for the SC600W...


----------



## TyJo

Those pics looked great. So end of November for the SC600W? Has Zebralight announced/suggested anything official?


----------



## ZebraLight

TyJo said:


> Those pics looked great. So end of November for the SC600W? Has Zebralight announced/suggested anything official?



We might be able to get some (very limited quantity) neutral white XM-L's with the EXACT tint as the XP-Gs used in other 'w' lights.


----------



## samgab

Wow! Exciting AND official info!


----------



## Zenbaas

ZebraLight said:


> We might be able to get some (very limited quantity) neutral white XM-L's with the EXACT tint as the XP-Gs used in other 'w' lights.


Would this be for the sc600 only or the H600 as well...?


----------



## TyJo

ZebraLight said:


> We might be able to get some (very limited quantity) neutral white XM-L's with the EXACT tint as the XP-Gs used in other 'w' lights.


Can you please PM me the pre-order info before you post it in this thread?


----------



## pjandyho

ZebraLight said:


> We might be able to get some (very limited quantity) neutral white XM-L's with the EXACT tint as the XP-Gs used in other 'w' lights.


What sort of quantity are we looking at? 20? 40? 100?


----------



## Jay611j

ZebraLight said:


> We might be able to get some (very limited quantity) neutral white XM-L's with the EXACT tint as the XP-Gs used in other 'w' lights.


I'M IN!!! I have been waiting for these to come out.......


----------



## DHart

ZebraLight said:


> We might be able to get some (very limited quantity) neutral white XM-L's with the EXACT tint as the XP-Gs used in other 'w' lights.



Eagerly awaiting word... please let us know.


----------



## jabe1

Neutral tint would move this one way up the list!


----------



## shane45_1911

ZebraLight said:


> We might be able to get some (very limited quantity) neutral white XM-L's with the EXACT tint as the XP-Gs used in other 'w' lights.



Tell us when! Tell us where!!!!! 

I think that anyone that has "replied with quote" to your comment should get first dibs!!!


----------



## Zenbaas

shane45_1911 said:


> Tell us when! Tell us where!!!!!
> 
> I think that anyone that has "replied with quote" to your comment should get first dibs!!!



So im first in line then


----------



## infinus

ZebraLight said:


> We might be able to get some (very limited quantity) neutral white XM-L's with the EXACT tint as the XP-Gs used in other 'w' lights.



:thumbsup: I'd like one!


----------



## pjandyho

shane45_1911 said:


> Tell us when! Tell us where!!!!!
> 
> I think that anyone that has "replied with quote" to your comment should get first dibs!!!





Zenbaas said:


> So im first in line then



Me too! Consider that a verbal pre-order.


----------



## Soerlys

ZebraLight said:


> We might be able to get some (very limited quantity) neutral white XM-L's with the EXACT tint as the XP-Gs used in other 'w' lights.



That will be my next light, hopefully.


----------



## davidt1

ZebraLight said:


> We might be able to get some (very limited quantity) neutral white XM-L's with the EXACT tint as the XP-Gs used in other 'w' lights.



Save some for the H502?


----------



## DM51

You guys are pretty quick on the draw... all I have to do is delete a few posts and ban some of you, then _*I*_ get to be first in line! :devil: lol


----------



## infinus

DM51 said:


> You guys are pretty quick on the draw... all I have to do is delete a few posts and ban some of you, then _*I*_ get to be first in line! :devil: lol



:scowl: bad moderator.... bad!


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

DM51 said:


> You guys are pretty quick on the draw... all I have to do is delete a few posts and ban some of you, then _*I*_ get to be first in line! :devil: lol



I'm in.
That would make me second. Go for it DM51!

(Old age and treachery will always beat youth and skill)


----------



## DM51




----------



## Glock27

ZebraLight said:


> We might be able to get some (very limited quantity) neutral white XM-L's with the EXACT tint as the XP-Gs used in other 'w' lights.



I'll take one! I have several SC60w's and they need a big brother!

G27


----------



## varuscelli

Sorry, guys. I've already cut a deal with ZL on the _Cut A Deal for Anything_ forum. 

I'm primary moderator there and currently the only non-banned member.


----------



## Hitthespot

DM51 said:


> You guys are pretty quick on the draw... all I have to do is delete a few posts and ban some of you, then _*I*_ get to be first in line! :devil: lol



I'm going down through the threads and read this one and about fell off my chair laughing. Your getting pretty spunky there Dave. I like it!


----------



## pjandyho

DM51 said:


> You guys are pretty quick on the draw... all I have to do is delete a few posts and ban some of you, then _*I*_ get to be first in line! :devil: lol


Hey not fair! Me want me SC600w first. No mods gonna stop me no more. :nana:


----------



## stickx

I'll kep it simple - I'm in.


----------



## GeoBruin

I suppose I'm going to feel silly if this doesn't turn into a pre-order situation, but better to be silly and have an SC600w than not. I'm in.


----------



## candor

I was thinking the same thing, Geo. Count me in, too.


----------



## calipsoii

ZebraLight said:


> We might be able to get some (very limited quantity) neutral white XM-L's with the EXACT tint as the XP-Gs used in other 'w' lights.



I'm in for one of these SC600W's.


----------



## RCLumens

Own, it, love it! This is a great & dependable little light that packs a wonderful punch. Excellent wide and even beam!


----------



## oldways

Count me in.


----------



## selas




----------



## scout24

Sign me up!


----------



## BruZZi

ZebraLight said:


> We might be able to get some (very limited quantity) neutral white XM-L's with the EXACT tint as the XP-Gs used in other 'w' lights.



I might get one of those.

.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

SC600W, IN!


----------



## shane45_1911

BruZZi said:


> I might get one of those.
> 
> .



Might? *Might???* NO SC600W FOR YOU!!!


----------



## edpmis02

I'm only "Enlightened". Can I order one too?


----------



## Burgess

Neutral-Warm Tint = Me too ! ! !

:wave:



To be Fair, we should go in order, based upon our CPF post counts.



_


----------



## scot

Hah!! That's a good one!!!1


----------



## Lite_me

I don't want one...... I want TWO!!


----------



## Johnno

Henry, just give us the uber secret SC600W pre-order link... I'm in!


----------



## samgab

shane45_1911 said:


> Might? *Might???* NO SC600W FOR YOU!!!



Lol, the SC600 Nazi. Come back again... *ONE YEAR!*


----------



## samgab

Johnno said:


> Henry, just give us the uber secret SC600W pre-order link... I'm in!



Who's Henry?


----------



## gunga

I'm in. Is it a 5a tint?


----------



## ofgmjnfdu

Count me in.
pre-order link please.


----------



## 2100

I'm in too!


----------



## Ti²C

i want one of those !


----------



## ArgenteumTelum

I'm in for 2 units...please let me know where to sign and $.

Thanks Much,
AT ( closing in on Enlightenment)


----------



## B0wz3r

Agh!!! 

First I decided to wait for the SC600w.

Then I decided to wait for the Q50w.

Then I decided to wait for the SC80w.

Then I decided to wait for the H502w...

Now, how the frack and I supposed to decide!?!?!? There's no way I can afford all of these, but I want one of all of them!


----------



## Zeruel

ZL probably timed the releases so that you can afford them all..... one at a time.


----------



## Scubie67

Zeruel said:


> ZL probably timed the releases so that you can afford them all..... one at a time.



In a Way ,Most likely...Thats why they moved back the Q50 so doesnt impair the sales of the SC 600...IMHO of course


----------



## Toobuzz

I'm definitely in on an SC600w. I just love my SC51w!


----------



## pjsaleen266

Hey Guys 

New to forum but have been watching thigs for a while . I bought this light because of this forum . Great little light.


----------



## Johnno

samgab said:


> Who's Henry?



Why Mr. Zebralight of course!


----------



## samgab

Johnno said:


> Why Mr. Zebralight of course!



Oh, you mean George Yao?


----------



## lateralus180

Count me in too!


----------



## henry1960

samgab said:


> Who's Henry?




Thats Meeeee Of Course.....LOL


----------



## pblanch

After loving the "cool white" tints for a while now I descided to see what the fuss was about with the "neutral" version of a flashlight. 

I descided on an Xenos EO3 and got both the CW NW versions for comparisons. The CW one was creamy white to my suprise (just like my H51) and now my SC600 (pre-order version) just looks blue to me. This made me think why is so blue (the corona) compared to the creamy white of a $30 light as opposed to the high reputation that ZL has for picking tints. Not being critical, 200lm for 6 hours and 500+ to 2 hours is awesome. I just want my cake and eat it too as we all do. 

The NW I hated at first and was intending to give it away but now is the torch I carry around constantly (as well as my H51 - still love that, I lost the clip though). Just looks beautiful. I hope the "limited" run of NW isnt as limited as is suggested.


----------



## bullfrog

I would buy a warm SC600 in a second...


----------



## edc3

I would buy a second warm SC600 in a second...if I had a first.


----------



## lateralus180

edc3 said:


> I would buy a second warm SC600 in a second...if I had a first.



I will second that! But first, let me say that I already own the SC600 cool white and plan on buying a second one in neutral.


----------



## Derek Dean

pjsaleen266 said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> New to forum but have been watching thigs for a while . I bought this light because of this forum . Great little light.


Howdy pjsaleen266, and welcome to CPF,
Hey, the SC600 is a heck-of-a light to start with. You're pretty much set now. Enjoy!


----------



## Leoht

I will definitely buy a SC600W and a S6330 to go with my SC600 and H51


----------



## ieslei

No belt clip and no lanyard? How am i supose to attach my tritium to it? Good output, overall quality and good UI. But the lack of these two items is a no go for me... Too bad... 

Cheers everyone!


----------



## benzz

ieslei said:


> No belt clip and no lanyard? How am i supose to attach my tritium to it? Good output, overall quality and good UI. But the lack of these two items is a no go for me... Too bad...
> 
> Cheers everyone!



They have already implemented a few changes to the current cool white sc600... One being the addition of a lanyard ring, albeit at the cost of aesthetics.


----------



## Sway

The lanyard attachment looks good and is a very welcome addition, next the belt clip needs to be addressed.

The clip on mine works up and down and has scraped the anodizing off the edge of the channel it slides into. It has pulled off of the light several times while in my pocket and left the clip dangling on the outside by the lanyard attached to it, had the lanyard not been inside my pocket with the light the clip may have been lost :shrug: The clip needs to be mechanically fastened to the light like on the SC31/51 and that should solve the problem. 

Eh’ I know you can’t please everybody but it’s an almost perfect EDC for me other than the clip and the need for a tail clicky model *TC601* :wave:


Later
Kelly


----------



## bondr006

Sway said:


> The lanyard attachment looks good and is a very welcome addition, next the belt clip needs to be addressed.
> 
> 
> Later
> Kelly



Yes, yes, and yes! I will not use the clip that came with it. I am a clip person and don't understand why they didn't do the same thing as the other SC models. So, I am using a holster.....which I am not too fond of.

Where are you at in NC Kelly?


----------



## Bill S.

ZebraLight said:


> We might be able to get some (very limited quantity) neutral white XM-L's with the EXACT tint as the XP-Gs used in other 'w' lights.



I am definitely in!


----------



## Sway

bondr006 said:


> Yes, yes, and yes! I will not use the clip that came with it. I am a clip person and don't understand why they didn't do the same thing as the other SC models. So, I am using a holster.....which I am not too fond of.
> 
> Where are you at in NC Kelly?




Rob I’ve tried a horizontal holster and didn't like it very much because of where is lines up on my belt makes getting into my front pocket difficult.....I may try a vertical holster in the future but like you I’m not fond of holsters either.

Here is a pic of how the clip ends up and I have to push it back into it’s groove.






I do wish they would have went with the SC31/51 type clip because the only complaint I have with that series is the overly sensitive switch and the lack of a good lanyard 
attachment point which the SC600 [now] corrects both of these but lacks the securely fastened clip.......ARGH!!! 



Cheers
Kelly


----------



## Ti²C

i just noticed that the sc600w status in their spreadsheet changed from "tbd" to "pre-order soon"...:thumbsup:


----------



## davidt1

Sway said:


> Rob I’ve tried a horizontal holster and didn't like it very much because of where is lines up on my belt makes getting into my front pocket difficult.....I may try a vertical holster in the future but like you I’m not fond of holsters either.
> 
> Here is a pic of how the clip ends up and I have to push it back into it’s groove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do wish they would have went with the SC31/51 type clip because the only complaint I have with that series is the overly sensitive switch and the lack of a good lanyard
> attachment point which the SC600 [now] corrects both of these but lacks the securely fastened clip.......ARGH!!!
> 
> I’m in Newton, Catawba Co..
> 
> Cheers
> Kelly



A drop of super glue would secure the clip in place, and it's still removable. This clip clearly was not designed for lanyard attachment. In fact I am not sure I have seen one that is. Zebralight should have made a disclaimer.


----------



## tstites

Woah, just what I've been waiting for, including posting on their Facebook site asking for it. This is a perfect birthday present to myself for next week, so count me in!!!


----------



## oldways

An epic thread for an epic flashlight!


----------



## bansuri

Couldn't wait for the w, got a cool. I can always put a neutral in it if the cool drives me crazy. 
This isn't the cool tint that used to make lights unbearable for me, it's as if the amount of tint in the beam is reduced. Lots of bright white light, not sure it's even worth the effort to mod. 
Great size, beam, UI, levels, no complaints. 
I'm finally starting to get an idea of the concept of lumens being logarithmic (or whatever they are, I wasn't paying close enough attention!). 200 holds up pretty good to 600 in my backyard. Of course he SC600 wins the contest, but the smaller lights put up a good fight. 
I often do jobs in locations where a lanyard is a must, (up high, over open machinery or coolant tanks, etc), so I'm thankful for the lanyard attachment. The extended runtimes the 18650 offers is also a benefit. 

20+ years ago I used to dream of a light like the SC600, or ANY of our modern marvels, while working on things or going places with my slightly thinner, considerably longer 2xAA MiniMaglight. This light is amazing.


----------



## samgab

bansuri said:


> I'm finally starting to get an idea of the concept of lumens being logarithmic (or whatever they are, I wasn't paying close enough attention!). 200 holds up pretty good to 600 in my backyard. Of course he SC600 wins the contest,



I totally get what you're saying, but lumens is a straight scale. If you have a 200 lumens light, and add another 200 lumens light, combined they are putting out 400 lumens. If you add a third, the three will be putting out 600 lumens. I'm sure you already know that, but my point is, if you have have one light, and add two more, one at a time like that; in my experience the amount of light at the end doesn't look to the eye like three times the light output of just the one light, although it is. The eye plays tricks on us because of our clever automatic aperture adjustment.


----------



## TyJo

samgab said:


> I totally get what you're saying, but lumens is a straight scale.


I think a good way of wording it is "we perceive lumens in a logarithmic fashion." I also use the general rule that 1.4 times a lumen value will give you a barely perceivable difference. Another component that plays with perception is beam profile, a floody higher lumen beam can look less bright then a concentrated throwy beam with less lumens. Here is a interesting thread: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?271967-Perceived-Brightness-Index.

As far as the pre-orders are concerned. This would be my first Zebralight (SC600W), I'm assuming they will just post the light on their website and you just click the preorder button and pay?


----------



## Overclocker

sc600 kinda sucks, not only does it get derailed from its slot, it also chewed up my favorite shorts!


----------



## TyJo

Overclocker said:


> sc600 kinda sucks


Besides your favorite shorts, would you mind providing some more details. This light seems to be one of the best 1x18650 lights available.


----------



## Overclocker

TyJo said:


> Besides your favorite shorts, would you mind providing some more details. This light seems to be one of the best 1x18650 lights available.



the clip, not the light

light is fantastic

i very much prefer the clip on my sc60


----------



## samgab

ITPython said:


> I really wish ZL would make some decently sized dual-cell options, the SC600 is far too gigantic for my likes, as I have some 1" body diameter lights and they are *WAY* too big for comfortable EDC use.
> 
> If ZL made a dual CR123/single 17670 body that is less than a inch in diameter (around 0.75" - 0.80" would be perfect), I would be *much* less hesitant to buy one of their lights. But as it stands now I either buy a humongous 18650 light that is impractical for EDC use (also quite expensive), or I buy a single cell CR123 version that has absolutely pitiful runtimes (even worse with a RCR123 which is what I would be using).
> 
> I hear tons of great things about ZL, especially about their UI... but man, no decent dual cell options is making it tough to choose them over other vendors with smaller diameter lights like 4sevens. Just to give an example, with my Quark 123 XP-G running on a AW 17670 (using a 123x2 body), I can run 85 lumens for *5.5 hours! * With a single CR123 cell ZL and a similar lumen output, I estimate I could only do roughly 2.5 hours with a *primary* CR123 cell, and using a RCR123 is probably half that time. I just find it hard to legitimize making a change in vendors even if the UI is great and the tint is consistent and wonderful, the runtime aspect and size of the light is just too important to me.
> 
> If only we could make some kind of hybrid 4sevens-Zebralight, I think we would have the ultimate winner.



Hmmm, each to their own, and horses for courses etc... I reckon the 18650 choice couldn't be better, in terms of balance of size/mass/capacity. I really like it. The SC600 has a mode of Medium: M1 *65*Lm (18hrs) . In my opinion, the SC600 is by no means too big for EDC carry.

But then you have the option if you need to go smaller of something like the SC80 which on a CR123 is rated for H2 *90* Lm (4.2 hrs) . Or the same SC80 can run on an eneloop if you prefer.


----------



## bansuri

TyJo said:


> I think a good way of wording it is "we perceive lumens in a logarithmic fashion."


Thanks for the clarification and the link, TyJo.


----------



## fnj

As long as we're trotting out completely subjective preferences here, I couldn't even begin to imagine a more perfect size, heft and shape than the SC600. And thank you, ZebraLight for not wasting time on multi-cell lights, which just end up as ridiculously long and skinny monstrosities. The only multi-cell that could possibly make sense is a 2x123, except that a 1x18650 is a thousand times better than a 2x123 for no significant added size. Most of all, multi-cell with any form of lithium is just a danger.


----------



## twl

Well, it's all subjective about carry size, and also the need for power.

I think it could be logical to look at two of the posts on this very page, and try to make a reasonable conclusion.
First, it was noted that a smaller 200 lumen edc light of some type was really not so far behind the SC600, due to the way the human eye perceives light logarithmically, on the db scale.
And then it was noted that "bigger" carry size might be uncomfortable for some people.
We need to put out a lot more lumens, and generate a lot more heat to do it, when we want to have a noticeably brighter light beam.
So, that means more battery, which means more size, and also we need to dissipate the additional heat, which also means more size/mass to handle that heat.
And in general, this means that the higher power lights ARE going to be bigger to carry, if you plan to have much run time and be able to thermally handle the output without throttling it down.

So, regarding the "comfortable carry" situation, it may in fact be much more comfortable ahd convenient to carry something smaller like the SC31 or SC51 or that Quark, being that it is not going to be that terribly far behind the SC600 for actual usefulness. And it will carry easier.
In some situations, the size trumps the output, for certain people's needs. Eventually everyone makes that decision, because nobody is going to carry around an Olight SR90 for EDC use, so it's just a matter of where you draw the line.

For me, I think the Photon Freedom Max is the perfect keychain light, and even my HDS feels too big in my pocket for real comfort because I always can feel it there. But the Photon is never felt, and it totally disappears in the pocket. However, it's only 12 lumens, which might be a bit weak in a lot of situations.
Where do you draw the line?
It's a matter of preference to the individual.


----------



## my#1hobby

Overclocker said:


> sc600 kinda sucks, not only does it get derailed from its slot, it also chewed up my favorite shorts!


Did you try and move the clip over the finger slots so it's smooth where it makes contact with your pocket? That's what I did with mine and it hasn't chewed up my pockets yet.


----------



## samgab

ITPython said:


> ...(must be a typo on the 90 lumen runtime)...



No, that is not a typo. They really are extremely good on runtimes. Something ZL lights are known for is excellent circuit design and efficiency.
Clearly the SC600 is not for you. Just be cautious that you don't cross into trolling territory.


----------



## uplite

ITPython, you are comparing the wrong lights on the wrong thread.

If you want a radically better light than the Quark 123x2...try a Zebralight *SC60* or *SC60w*. Same size, same price, but brighter, longer run-time, better construction, better tints.

The SC600 is in a radically different class of 700+ lumen lights. You could try to compare it to a 4Sevens Maelstrom S12...which is more expensive, bigger, heavier, poorly built, and has a proprietary battery and a funky UI.

I've owned a few 4Sevens lights, and the choice seems pretty clear to me.


----------



## Derek Dean

ITPython said:


> Also since the SC600 is so short (shorter than my Quark ), that means that mixed with its uber fat body/head makes it a short and stubby nightmare.


ITPython, I'd be willing to bet you haven't actually held an SC600 . It's one of the most ergonomically well designed lights I've had the pleasure to hold. It simply fits my hand perfectly, from where it fits in my palm, to how my thumb naturally rests where it needs to for quick on/off/ and level changes. 

As to it's EDC-ability, I've had mine on it's clip in my front pocket day and night since I got it a month ago. That includes during my daily run and at night for work (in my suit). Most of the time I don't even know it's there, and simply forget about it until it's needed. I'll admit that I too was concerned about it fitting well in my pocket, but I quickly found that to be an unfounded worry. 

Now, is it perfect? No, of course not. I had to add a heavy magenta filter to clean up the tint of the cool white XM-L LED to my satisfaction, and I would love it if it had an attached clip like the SC60 rather than the clip-on clip it came with, but hey, I'm really glad I didn't let these small things keep me from having this great light. 

However, I understand that we all have different needs, and I wish you well in your quest for the perfect light. I will say this though, it might be helpful if you were to think of this in car terms. Most folks who are into cars will buy a stock model and customize it to their own specifications. Often times that's what we do around here too. Buy a stock light and trick it out to how WE want it to be. 

For instance, some of the folks who got the SC60 or SC51 and found the switch to be a bit to sensitive, modified it with a small, raised ring they glued around the outside of the switch, in essence deepening it, and solving their accidental pocket activation. 

Just a thought.


----------



## peterharvey73

I use to think Zebralights were quirky looking lights with ergonomic side switches.
This SC600 is the first good looking Zebralight in my memory.
I understand ITPython's need for a thin 2xCR123, but a 1x18650 is fine for size and has great capacity.
The SC600's bezel diameter is 30mm or almost 1.25 inches, so people who really want compact or thin lights, won't like the SC600.
However, to use the XM-L emitter effectively to get decent throw, the bezel diameter does need to be at least 30mm, for the SC600 750 lumen to throw 145 meters ANSI.
A Thrunite TM11 also 1x18650 with a 41mm bezel and some 750-800 lumens will throw 271 meters! However that's with a big 41mm head.
If the SC600 had a 1 inch, nee 25mm bezel diameter, it would be thin, but super floody.

Thus, the SC600 is a good looking, ergonomic, compact single 18650, and floody light, with great power for it's size.
It also has an ergonomic underhand hand shake grip, match to an ergonomic side switch, both of which complement the floody nature of it's beam...


----------



## tony613

I have questions that are off the most recent topic of discussion regarding the SC600 so my apologies. 

I'm considering getting at least one Zebralight for pocket EDC which will also be used for bicycling and running. This afternoon was cold enough to warrant the use of gloves which got me thinking about the switches, both old and new and their use with gloves. I realize the thickness of the gloves will play a major part in the answer so for this discussion, consider the gloves to be light to medium thickness; slightly thicker than thin Polartec liners (which should pose no problem whatsoever) but thinner than insulated ski gloves (which would likely interfere). 

How difficult is manipulating the new switch used in the SC600 with gloves? Will it only allow use of the thinnest gloves? 

Same question, but with the old style switch? I'm also considering getting an H51w (or H502 when available but that will probably have the new switch).

Also please keep in mind that I will at times use the strobe. With Zebralight's current UI, I believe after a short click to turn the light on I will need to double click to get to the strobe. 

I considered starting a new thread but thought I'd start here first.

Thanks very much for your time.


----------



## TyJo

tony613 said:


> ...Also please keep in mind that I will at times use the strobe. With Zebralight's current UI, I believe after a short click to turn the light on I will need to double click to get to the strobe.
> 
> I considered starting a new thread but thought I'd start here first.
> 
> Thanks very much for your time.


I don't own one yet but plan on it when Zebralight releases a neutral/warm version. I think you understand the UI correctly, but you will have to "program" the strobe using a relatively simple series of double clicks (compared to other manufacturers). I think you will get your other answers soon, I don't remember seeing a thread with almost 200,000 views, but I'm a newish member. Some prefer warm/neutrals outdoors, I prefer them everywhere. You might want to hold out for the warm/neutral that is supposed to be released soon.


----------



## Derek Dean

tony613, I just tried the SC600 with gloves on. First the glove liners (which I use for bicycling), and as you surmised, they worked fine. Then I tried a medium pair, thicker than the glove liners, but not too thick (I think they're polar fleece), and those worked fine as well, no issue. Then for giggles, I tried my cold weather riding setup, which is the glove liners with a pair of wool gloves over them. Still works ok, but I have to use the tip of my thumb to activate the switch, the pad won't do it, but still doable, even double clicking.

As to the strobe. It's not a fast strobe, about 2 per second (and VERY bright), and you need to set the light up with the strobe as H2, and unlike the other H2 levels, the light won't memorize the H2 strobe to come on first. With strobe set as H2, when you click quickly, the light comes on to H1 (always 750 lumens), then you double click and it takes you to the strobe.


----------



## pblanch

Thin gloves no problems.

I have a pair of work gloves with gel inserts to absorb the vibrations. Pretty thick leather and very durable. No problems at all.

Tried with my thick Winter M/C gloves (They are really thick, warm as toast) and found it difficult but doable. I cant get my hands in my pockets (where I normal hold my flash if I am carrying) so was just attempting to for the purpose of this discussion. 

As for levels I just keep it on the 200lm and double click if I need extra light (or for that booom feeling you get when you turn the little monster on or when someone says on 200lm ...oh that's not that bright)

As for neutrals. I just received a Eo3 NW and just love the tint. I wont buy a SC600w but will consider the Q50w.


----------



## leon2245

ITPython said:


> The SC60 is much bigger than a Quark 123x2, it is significantly wider at 1" while the Quark is 0.86" bezel and a 0.75" body. It is shorter, I'll give it that. But it is still a fat stubby sausage which makes it impractical for my EDC use. Plus it is limited to a single cell, I want to be able to use two CR123's if I wanted.
> 
> If I buy the SC60 my only option is to spend an additional $20 to get a quality high capacity AW 18650 cell. So not only will it end up being much more expensive, it is also unacceptably gigantic, and it has less performance compared to a Quark-X. I would probably buy a SC60 if the body was slimmer and let me use two CR123's. But that 1" diameter is ridiculous.
> 
> Also I am not comparing the lights in terms of specs, but relative sizing class. ZL has no comparative size class to the Quark 123x2 line, so the next closest thing is the SC60 and SC600 and is why I chose them to compare.



If you can handle the tighten/loosen/tighten/loosen UI, eagletac's mini d 2x123 & 18650 are .78" & .86" respectively. 4" & 4 1/4" long.


----------



## samgab

tony613 said:


> ..use with gloves. I realize the thickness of the gloves will play a major part in the answer so for this discussion, consider the gloves to be light to medium thickness; slightly thicker than thin Polartec liners (which should pose no problem whatsoever) but thinner than insulated ski gloves (which would likely interfere).
> 
> How difficult is manipulating the new switch used in the SC600 with gloves? Will it only allow use of the thinnest gloves?



I tried the SC600 in gloves:


----------



## nanucq

Thanks for your Video, that's an awesome answer !!! :thumbsup:
i'm just waiting for my detailer to get the new version (with lanyard) and this one will be mine.


----------



## tony613

Wow, thanks to ALL of you for the prompt responses. And that video is fantastic. I was supposed to be in to work at 0530 and made myself late because I wanted to show you the same respect you just gave to me! I do understand the interface (from extensive reading) but appreciate the explanation of it all the same. The way samgab has it programmed is the way I will have it when riding. 

I need to get to work and won't have internet access for at least 9 hours so I won't be able to respond again until later. 

Thanks again!

Tony

PS:
samgab's video ought to be posted prominently somewhere. Terrific demonstration.


----------



## davidt1

I need the SC600 clip. Would somebody who is not using it consider selling me your unneeded clip? Thanks.


----------



## thaugen

SC600w status change on Zebralight.com! The SC600w is now listed as "pre-order soon".


----------



## psychbeat

Does anyone know how many amps it runs on max?

Also, I'm wondering if the driver is more efficient than a regular old shiningbeam driver- as I'm trying to make an excuse up to get one of these when the W is released. 
I already own similar output lights in the p60 format. 

I am a fan in general of the zebra UI (I have a couple o their HL )
But I'm not sure the UI is enough for me to justify getting one when I have smallish brightish lights already. 

The 5min forced stepdown is bothersome too. 

Hmm ... 
The usual CPF do I don't I debate


----------



## fnj

Since it's supposed to have a runtime of 2 hrs on 2900 mah cells, it's a safe bet that the current drain is in the rough neighborhood of 1.3-1.4 amps.


----------



## samgab

fnj said:


> Since it's supposed to have a runtime of 2 hrs on 2900 mah cells, it's a safe bet that the current drain is in the rough neighborhood of 1.3-1.4 amps.



That's about what I calculated too. 
Based on the graph from selfbuilt's review,
on high mode - that is the 500 lumen high that doesn't step down - it ran for exactly 1.5 hours on a 2200mAh AW 18650.
Now, running at over 1Amp, and considering the cell had probably had a few cycles on it (bit of guesswork here) I figure the cell would have been about 2000mAh in reality.
So, 2000 mAh divided by 1.5 hours, and you get 1.333 Amps on average.
So pretty similar to what fnj came up with.
Being a current regulated device, the highest current before the cell cuts out would be higher than that, and at the start when the cell is at 4.2V the current would be lower, but it would all average out to somewhere in the 1.3-1.4A range, most likely.


----------



## DaveTen

I hope SC600 will be my next light. Now I use LD10 now, but need some brighter.


----------



## peterharvey73

I just ordered mine. Will arrive in a few days.

Come to think of it, the SC600 styling looks similar to the gorgeous Surefire 6PX.
It has an anti-roll hex cut-out purposefully built into the head itself like the 6PX, rather than using a separate pent/hex ring at the neck like a Jb RRT-21 or Sunway T20C.
The SC600's body has two wide transverse cut outs for the fingers, where the 6PX has three; meanwhile, most flashlights just use diamond-like knurling along the body.
The SC600's tail cap uses the conventional diamond-like knurling, where the 6PX uses longitudinal wide cut-outs to help the fingers grip during removal of the tail cap.
The SC600 has a very purposeful shallow reflector to maximise the width of the spill, for after all, it is deliberately geared towards flood, not throw.
The whole package is so well integrated: compact length, side switch, shallow reflector, and floody beam.
Will be interesting to see the beam in real life when it arrives...


----------



## DaveTen

I can't choose. Zebra or Fenix PD32, but more and more like PD32.


----------



## uplite

samgab said:


> I tried the SC600 in gloves...


Wow, that was really nice of you to do a video reply!
I'll add: If you use super-thick gloves or mittens, you could also just tape a washer (or 2 or 3) on top of the switch so it sticks up above the recess. Just a suggestion.



thaugen said:


> SC600w status change on Zebralight.com! The SC600w is now listed as "pre-order soon".


Still waiting for an actual pre-order link on zebralight.com...please please please. 



DaveTen said:


> I can't choose. Zebra or Fenix PD32, but more and more like PD32.


Nifty. I didn't realize that any of the el-cheapo light makers had started doing a side switch. At 300 lumens this light is comparable to the SC60, not the SC600. I bet you'll also see some of the other cheapos, like Olight/4Sevens/ITP, Ultrafire, etc doing side switches in this category soon.


----------



## samgab

DaveTen said:


> I can't choose. Zebra or Fenix PD32, but more and more like PD32.



It's an interesting comparison:


Code:


[TABLE="width: 513"]
[TR]
[TD]Manuf.[/TD]
[TD]Fenix[/TD]
[TD]Zebralight[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Light[/TD]
[TD]PD32[/TD]
[TD]SC600[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Emitter[/TD]
[TD]XP-G R5[/TD]
[TD]XM-L U2[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Weight[/TD]
[TD]61gm[/TD]
[TD]87.2gm[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Length[/TD]
[TD]127mm[/TD]
[TD]107mm[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Diameter[/TD]
[TD]25.4mm[/TD]
[TD]25.4mm (30mm bezel)[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Low[/TD]
[TD]9 lm (200 hrs)[/TD]
[TD]L1 2.8 lm (280 hrs) / L2 0.1 lm (80 days)[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Medium[/TD]
[TD]70 lm (16 hrs)[/TD]
[TD]M1 65 lm (18 hrs) / M2 21 lm (50 hrs)[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]High[/TD]
[TD]130 lm (8 hrs)[/TD]
[TD]H2  200Lm (5.9hrs) / 330Lm (3hrs) / 500Lm (2.1hrs)[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Turbo[/TD]
[TD]315 lm (2 hrs)[/TD]
[TD]500 lm (2.0 hrs) (+750lm for 5 mins)[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


I thought it would be a no-brainer, that it would obviously be the Zebralight, but they each have some advantages.
At the end of the day, for me, I'd go with the SC600, it's nice to have that extra turbo power on tap in those times when you need a wall of light.
Just being able to carry that amount of light around in such a tidy compact package is still impressive, even after owning it for several Months.
Plus it is very ergonomic.


----------



## applevision

uplite said:


> Nifty. I didn't realize that any of the el-cheapo light makers had started doing a side switch. At 300 lumens this light is comparable to the SC60, not the SC600. I bet you'll also see some of the other cheapos, like Olight/4Sevens/ITP, Ultrafire, etc doing side switches in this category soon.



Ouch! *uplite*, I'm feeling the sting! Calling 4Sevens an "el cheapo" light maker!?! While certainly more affordable than say Surefire, these are pretty high quality lights and much more expensive than the "average" torch you find at a hardware store or big box store, right? :huh: I don't want to start any flame wars, but it just caught me off guard.


----------



## uplite

applevision, sorry to offend.

If you look at my posting history, you'll see that I started out on CPF with some 4sevens lights, and absolutely loved them as my first high-power LED lights.

Then I took one apart to see how it was built. And a friend of mine got a bunch of much cheaper DealExtreme lights that I also "inspected". And I became much less impressed. 4sevens is a notch above the ultra-cheapo DX lights, but still overpriced by about 2x for what they offer. Mostly you're paying for their employees/dealers to hang out on these forums and tell you they are great, when they aren't.

That was my experience anyway. One of the things I love about Zebralight is that they don't talktalktalk here, they just make the best product and let people find it.

YMMV.

Now...where is my darned SC600w?!?


----------



## Warp

uplite said:


> Nifty. I didn't realize that any of the el-cheapo light makers had started doing a side switch. At 300 lumens this light is comparable to the SC60, not the SC600. I bet you'll also see some of the other cheapos, like Olight/4Sevens/ITP, Ultrafire, etc doing side switches in this category soon.



There is nothing "el cheap" about Fenix lights. In fact, Fenix lights are the most well built, consistent, durable and reliable of any I have possessed. Granted, I don't have many lights by CPF standards and the 2 ZLs I have have been perfect, but my Fenix lights work...very well...and no matter what I do to them they just keep coming back for more.


----------



## TyJo

There are some that would group Zebralight in with the cheapos... I think Zebralight, Fenix, and 4sevens are all quality brands but we should probably save this discussion for another thread...
Will the preorder for the SC600w just appear on the Zebralight page like all their other lights? Has anyone heard anything about how many they are making in the first run, that is, how limited this will be?


----------



## applevision

uplite said:


> applevision, sorry to offend.
> 
> If you look at my posting history, you'll see that I started out on CPF with some 4sevens lights, and absolutely loved them as my first high-power LED lights.
> 
> Then I took one apart to see how it was built. And a friend of mine got a bunch of much cheaper DealExtreme lights that I also "inspected". And I became much less impressed. 4sevens is a notch above the ultra-cheapo DX lights, but still overpriced by about 2x for what they offer. Mostly you're paying for their employees/dealers to hang out on these forums and tell you they are great, when they aren't.
> 
> That was my experience anyway. One of the things I love about Zebralight is that they don't talktalktalk here, they just make the best product and let people find it.
> 
> YMMV.
> 
> Now...where is my darned SC600w?!?





Warp said:


> There is nothing "el cheap" about Fenix lights. In fact, Fenix lights are the most well built, consistent, durable and reliable of any I have possessed. Granted, I don't have many lights by CPF standards and my 2 ZLs I have has been perfect, but my Fenix lights work...very well...and no matter what I do to them they just keep coming back for more.


Thanks, *uplite*. I respect your opinion and appreciate your perspective here. 

I do want to +1 *Warp* as well, however, on Fenix lights being outstanding (my TK11 is still a go-to light, though I much prefer my SC600 these days...) and add the same sentiment for 4Sevens lights: my MiNi CR2 lives on my keys and can flood a dark alley with light at a moment's notice. It's taken bumps, falls, dunks, and smashes from my kids, and looks great and works great. 

That being said, I think we can ALL agree that Zebralights are amazing quality and design and that the SC600 is a pocket-cannon of light that has raised the bar. My wish list is largely composed of Zebralights these days (so many great ones coming down the line!)--what a great time to be a flashaholic!

-Apple


----------



## uplite

OK, can we please bring it back on topic?

This is an SC600 thread.

If you love your Fenix/ITP/4Sevens/Trustfire/Ultrafire/IcouldgiveadamnFire lights, good for you, I can respect that. But this thread is about the SC600.

If you want a different kind of light, go buy it.


----------



## Warp

You know, the above post is off topic too.

If I was in the market for what the SC600 is (cargo pocketable 1x18650 with high end XM-L output, good build quality, reputable brand, floody) I would probably get one. I don't recall it being a choice when I made that purchase earlier this year when I got an Eagletac T20C2 MkII XM-L T6. I might rather have the SC600, though. I like it's dimensions and UI more for that type of light.


----------



## Glock27

ZebraLight said:


> We might be able to get some (very limited quantity) neutral white XM-L's with the EXACT tint as the XP-Gs used in other 'w' lights.


Almost a week later and we still don't have a date for release.......they're taunting us! Is this some evil marketing ploy? 
I love the tint of my SC60ws!


----------



## uplite

Warp said:


> You know, the above post is off topic too.



Huh? The topic of this thread is "Zebralight SC600".

OK, I admit that I'm here for the SC600w. But I already said that about 1000 posts back in this thread, last spring.

The debatably craptastic Fenix/Quark/ITP/Olight products are definitely *off-topic*. So are other torches like your T20C2MkIIXMLT6wowthatsalottaletters. Though yes, I will admit that I love my M3C4-XML too. 

Please get back on topic, or go troll somewhere else.

:twothumbs
-Jeff


----------



## Warp

uplite said:


> The debatably craptastic Fenix/Quark/ITP/Olight products are definitely *off-topic*. So are other torches like your T20C2MkIIXMLT6wowthatsalottaletters. Though yes, I will admit that I love my M3C4-XML too.
> 
> -Jeff



You sound like a guy with an axe to grind.

What's your beef with these manufacturers you keep slamming?


----------



## 43315

I picked one up today, awesome light. Didn't expect SO much light from a light this small.
After talking with there sales rep a lot of thouht went into this light. And expect some very innovative lights coming out soon. We ant seen anything yet...


----------



## Warp

I am sure they are in there somewhere within the 63 pages...but are there pictures of it side by side with a quark 123^2?


----------



## DM51

uplite said:


> OK, can we please bring it back on topic?





uplite said:


> The topic of this thread is "Zebralight SC600".



Correct - thank you. As uplite says, back on topic, please...


----------



## shane45_1911

DM51 said:


> Correct - thank you. As uplite says, back on topic, please...



Uptite also likes to use the term "craptastitic" in one sentence, then warns us not to troll in the next...(post# 1883).

Maybe let's not be so quick to use uptite as a model forumite?


----------



## twl

While there seems to be an almost unlimited amount of praise about this light on this thread, I'm just going to have to pass it up.
I spent too much on other lights recently, and just can't get into that right now.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

I was walking my dog last nite with my SF C3 running a Malkoff M91W 3700K. Man, that tint is just about perfect for me. Warmer than neutral, but cooler than the HCRI XPG. Really hits the "warmth" sweet spot.

ZebraLight, if youre reading this, a 3700K SC600W would be a phenominal light.


----------



## DM51

shane45_1911 said:


> Maybe let's not be so quick to use uptite as a model forumite?


Where did I claim that he (or anyone else) was a model? 

It was his *POST* that was correct.

And I repeat... *Get back on topic*


----------



## TyJo

This will be my first Zebralight, so I have never pre-ordered one. My questions from earlier: Will the preorder for the SC600w just appear on the Zebralight page like all their other lights? Has anyone heard anything about how many they are making in the first run, that is, how limited this will be?


----------



## fnj

Just happened to notice this, but why does the H600 have different lumen ratings for various settings compared to the SC600?


----------



## TyJo

fnj said:


> Just happened to notice this, but why does the H600 have different lumen ratings for various settings compared to the SC600?


It looks like the high setting lumen values are slightly lower on the H600, and the 750 lumen runtime is only 3 minutes (5 minutes on the SC600). The M and L settings are identical. Maybe this was done to decrease heat and/or improve runtimes slightly. I was thinking that the headlamp won't have the conduction cooling from the hand so maybe the differences were for heat management (speculation obviously).


----------



## calipsoii

fnj said:


> Just happened to notice this, but why does the H600 have different lumen ratings for various settings compared to the SC600?



Probably gets scorching hot. My H501W gets almost too hot to hold if left on high for a few minutes. I imagine they don't want you strapping an 18650-fueled bomb to your forehead.


----------



## Todoroff

dheim said:


> [...]
> i had a curious issue last night. i activated it on turbo, and after 2 seconds it went down to medium. tried it again and the same thing happened, 3 times in a row. [..]



Same happens to me after less than 30 minutes of sporadic usage on turbo with a fully charged 2400mah protected Cytac battery, which is almost new. After that – 2sec on turbo and goes to medium, of/on right after – 16 seconds before switching. And each time differently. Quite odd. Doesn’t step down if I leave it on hi(500lm) though. Is it a cell issue or just the Cytac can’t handle the 750lm power demand continuously? I’ve being using them in my TK12 and believed they are ok… Just tested the Zebra's turbo-only runtime with a 2300mah Jetbeam battery under a fan –> ~45min accumulated time, then the pcb kicked in, interestingly, before the light’s step regulation.

As for a holster for the SC600, the Nextorch V1438 fits perfectly! And it's thick and durable.


----------



## jhc37013

Hi *Todoroff* and :welcome:

What your describing definitely sounds like it's the battery, I've had that happen several times with cheap Ultrafire 3000mah cells and high current drain light's.

Buy yourself a couple Redilast 2900mah 18650's or AW to get maximum power without cutting off.


----------



## RangerHD

dheim said:


> mine is the newer model, with step regulation and lanyard ring... it's an outstanding torch, small enough for EDC, powerful and extremely floody with some medium range throw as well... that's exactly what i need in a flashlight!
> 
> it could be THE torch i'd carry in every situation, but...
> i had a curious issue last night. i activated it on turbo, and after 2 seconds it went down to medium. tried it again and the same thing happened, 3 times in a row. so i thought that the cell was down (and defective, i didn't use it enough to discharge it). i tried again at home and everything worked normally.
> 
> could it be an issue related to the 18650 cell and not directly to the SC600? it wasn't really cold outside (8°C, i think), but i read that li-ion cells don't love low temperatures...



Had the same issue tonight with my new SC600. Brand new $20 AW 2900 battery as well. It stepped down from turbo after about 5 seconds on turbo. Any ideas?


----------



## samgab

RangerHD said:


> Had the same issue tonight with my new SC600. Brand new $20 AW 2900 battery as well. It stepped down from turbo after about 5 seconds on turbo. Any ideas?



What were the voltage readings of the cell prior and after that?


----------



## RangerHD

samgab said:


> What were the voltage readings of the cell prior and after that?



Unfortunately I do not have the equipment to test the voltage.


----------



## samgab

RangerHD said:


> Unfortunately I do not have the equipment to test the voltage.



Okay... That makes it difficult to troubleshoot. The charger, the cell, or the SC600 could be at fault, but without knowing the cell's voltage, any answers would be pure speculation...

I suggest making a new thread to try to get to the bottom of what is causing your particular issue there...


----------



## hatman

Todoroff said:


> As for a holster for the SC600, the Nextorch V1438 fits perfectly! And it's thick and durable.



Thanks for the suggestion.

Does that have a clip for use without a belt?


----------



## g.p.

Todoroff said:


> As for a holster for the SC600, the Nextorch V1438 fits perfectly! And it's thick and durable.


Awesome!!!

More pics here: http://www.nextorch.com/en/accessories/holsters/V1438/

Great deal...$5.20 shipped minus any Manafont points that you have! http://www.manafont.com/product_info.php/nextorch-nylon-nov1438-flashlight-holster-p-5715


----------



## infinus

RangerHD said:


> Had the same issue tonight with my new SC600. Brand new $20 AW 2900 battery as well. It stepped down from turbo after about 5 seconds on turbo. Any ideas?



I realize we don't know yet why this happened on your light, but this kind of thing is what I was worried about when they introduced the new step regulation. I liked it better the way it was before. Run flat out until the battery gives out. You can still turn it back on at a lower level. Would be interesting to see if you could switch between full regulation and step regulation if you still had this issue.


----------



## Todoroff

jhc37013 said:


> Hi *Todoroff* and :welcome:
> 
> What your describing definitely sounds like it's the battery, I've had that happen several times with cheap Ultrafire 3000mah cells and high current drain light's.
> 
> Buy yourself a couple Redilast 2900mah 18650's or AW to get maximum power without cutting off.


Thanks, *jhc37013*!
You're right. Tested with another Cytac cell – same results. Some brands are not suitable for high drain applications. Redilast, with the improved electronics and flat negative terminal, is definitely the way to go.



hatman said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> Does that have a clip for use without a belt?


I'm afraid not. Nextorch have messed up the holster pics on their site. This is actually how the V1438 looks like and it's shown under the V2560 model. Otherwise the small pictures on the link *g.p.* posted are correct.

@infinus
I agree that a decision taking light is not quite ok. For example, having a battery that can only hold up the 500lm high but you can't use it because the light steps down to medium immediately after turning on turbo, making it impossible to double click. I choosed the updated version with expectations of improvements in the circuit design or the efficiency.


----------



## TyJo

I wouldn't classify this as a step down issue yet. There are several other possibilities.


----------



## RangerHD

I believe it was a low voltage cell. All is good again for my sc600 now that I have a good charge. I did purchase a multimeter today as well.


----------



## LedTed

I have the newest ZL SC600. Two nights ago, my wife asked me why I decided to buy the little FL I was using to light our way to the house. The moment was perfect; I asked her if she could see our roof. She said, "Yes". I said, "No you can't". With two quick clicks, I changed the output of the SC600 to its first high level, illuminated the entire roof and said, "Now you can." Knowing better, but realizing it a little too late, she smiled at her own question.


----------



## bodhran

I must admit, I wasn't a big fan of side mounted switches. My wife likes them though and wanted a new AA flashlight. She already has a Klarus, so thought I would get her the sc51. After it arrived and I got a chance to try it out, I fell in love. Today I recieved my first Zebralight, the sc600. Can't get over the small size and quality of this light. Now if my wife decides she doesn't like the sc51....*eg*


----------



## peterharvey73

I just received my new SC600 - it's a lovely flashlight, however it keeps switching off by itself permanently after a few minutes.
The only way to switch it back on is to untwist the tail cap, and re-tighten the tail cap.
Is this normal, or is it because I'm using Ultrafire 2400 mAH Protected batteries?
Will using AW 2900 or Redilast 3100 fix this problem, or will it still be the same???
Is it an electronic fault, and it should be exchanged for another SC600?


----------



## oldways

Get a good battery and your SC600 will work fine.


----------



## Big Sam

My SC60 would get a little weird and did not always turn on when hitting the switch. It did turn off by itself a couple times. In my case I just needed to clean up the cap and threads. Just was not making constant contact even when screwed all the way down. Works perfectly months later.


----------



## Todoroff

Mine has a faint flicker on 500lm (steady light on turbo and the lower modes) with basic cells (Cytac, JetBeam). Hope high end batteries "cure" that and it doesn't damage the emitter meanwhile.


----------



## Burgess

:sigh:


May i make a humble suggestion . . . .


Anyone (everyone) using Lithium-Ion rechargeable batteries in a non-stock application

( such as in a flashlight )

should certainly have (and use) a digital multi-meter, to measure Cell Voltage.


And, of course, they should read and follow CPF safety guidelines posted in our FAQ's.



_


----------



## edc3

Guess what I just pre-ordered...



ZLSC600w SC600w XM-L 18650 Flashlight Neutral White


----------



## TyJo

edc3 said:


> Guess what I just pre-ordered...
> 
> 
> 
> ZLSC600w SC600w XM-L 18650 Flashlight Neutral White


Thanks! I hope to get it for Christmas....


----------



## Jrubin

edc3 said:


> Guess what I just pre-ordered...
> 
> 
> 
> ZLSC600w SC600w XM-L 18650 Flashlight Neutral White



Thank god I saved enough cash for this, what with 4 sevens putting out HCRI's today now a 600w, and I am on vacation at the same time.


----------



## uplite

Thanks for the heads-up, edc3...I've ordered my SC600w too!

Does anyone know if the SC600 works with *flat-top* cells? Thanks.

-Jeff


----------



## uplite

(duplicate post)


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Sweet!! :rock:

Order placed for a 600w! Thanks for the heads up, early bird gets the worm. :devil:

Oh, and my flat top AW 2900 works fine.


----------



## thaugen

Order placed for the SC600w! Anyone else planning on taking the pre-order plunge? I wonder how many are available?


----------



## moldyoldy

uplite said:


> Thanks for the heads-up, edc3...I've ordered my SC600w too!
> 
> Does anyone know if the SC600 works with *flat-top* cells? Thanks.
> 
> -Jeff



There was a thread on that subject. the answer is yes and no. The AW 2900 flat top protected cells are properly functional. The AW 2200 flat-top unprotected cells need one of those little magnet spacers to make contact. Lighthound carries suitable magnet spacers that are strong enough not to shift on the top of the cell - if carefully inserted.

However, be very careful since the usual mechanical battery polarity reversal protection will not be effective. That is particularly troublesome in general with multiple flashlights, some of which take the cell + end first, some - end first. I am speaking from experience having fried an expensive flashlight head.


----------



## candor

Just pre-ordered!


----------



## Zenbaas

thaugen said:


> Order placed for the SC600w! Anyone else planning on taking the pre-order plunge? I wonder how many are available?



Also pre-ordered a few hours ago. Looking forward to this.


----------



## pjandyho

And I can't pre-order because the system kept telling me there is no shipping option to my address. What? I have placed so many orders with Zebralight in the past. No shipping options? That's nuts. I have emailed ZL about this and I just hope that the pre-order is still open on Monday when Zebralight start work and correct the system error.


----------



## kwak

Obviously no one has one of these tints yet to compare.

But does anyone have a link of decent pics to compare say the normal tint, this white tint and a possible upcoming neutral tint please?

As i say no one knows the exact tint yet, but a rough idea of the difference will do me.


----------



## calipsoii

Preorder placed.


----------



## uplite

PoliceScannerMan said:


> my flat top AW 2900 works fine.





moldyoldy said:


> The AW 2900 flat top protected cells are properly functional. The AW 2200 flat-top unprotected cells need one of those little magnet spacers to make contact.


Thanks guys!!

My flat-tops (mostly OEM LG 2600) are within 0.2mm of the Panasonic NCR18650's that Zebralight used for their SC600 tech specs, so I'm not worried about the length. I was more concerned about compatibility of a flat-top with the +contact and electronics in the head of the SC600.

I just looked at photos of your "AW brand" cells on lighthound, and they are actually _recessed_ top, not flat top. So my SC600w should be good with any standard flat-top OEM 18650 cell. Awesome. :thumbsup:




pjandyho said:


> And I can't pre-order because the system kept telling me there is no shipping option to my address. What? I have placed so many orders with Zebralight in the past. No shipping options? That's nuts. I have emailed ZL about this and I just hope that the pre-order is still open on Monday when Zebralight start work and correct the system error.


I dunno about you, but the last time I ordered from ZL, they had a different system.

Overall I liked the new system. Order history, issue history, and checkout process are great.

They still have some small bugs though. In my case, the order form erased my phone number when I returned from paypal, so I had to enter my phone number again. No big deal. Missing shipping options is a much bigger issue. Hopefully they respond to your email soon.




kwak said:


> Obviously no one has one of these tints yet to compare. But does anyone have a link of decent pics to compare say the normal tint, this white tint and a possible upcoming neutral tint please?


Zebralight said a couple pages back that they had acquired the exact same tint bin for the XM-L as they did for the XP-G.

The real-world tint depends on both the tint bin, and the drive level, but you should get a rough idea from a comparison of XP-G cool and XP-G neutral. Search the CPF threads for the Zebralights that use XP-G emitters. I'm pretty sure someone posted a tint comparison in one of those threads.

:twothumbs
-Jeff


----------



## fnj

Can I have the executive summary - are those w tints sweet?


----------



## davidt1

Tint preference is very subjective and personal. I love the tint of my H51w. Other people might not. When people say, "the tint of my Fenix/whatever light is much better than my SC51w", what they are really saying is they like the tint of one light better than the other light. Ask another person and you will get a different opinion.


----------



## Scubie67

After reading this thread you guys better not make fun of those little 10 year old girls and their worship of JUSTIN BIEBER!:nana:


----------



## Soerlys

Just preordered, this will be my first zebralight and my first 18650 light.


----------



## calipsoii

Soerlys said:


> Just preordered, this will be my first zebralight and my first 18650 light.


You're in for a treat.


----------



## DanM

Scubie67 said:


> After reading this thread you guys better not make fun of those little 10 year old girls and their worship of JUSTIN BIEBER!:nana:



Yes but we are adults, and know what we are doing. Ordered a SC600W, just don't tell my (mom) wife.


----------



## burntoshine

can someone help me out real quick? 

my buddy who knows a lot less than i do about flashlights is really interested in picking up a sc600, and i'm pretty happy about it; i'm just a bit concerned about the 18650 batteries. i have no experience with them. it seems to me that i remember reading about it being easy to damage the batteries or the light itself. does it have something to do with overdischarge, as in, overdraining the battery; and/or is it overcharging that we need to worry about?? 

i was hoping someone could tell me the basic warnings so i could make sure my friend doesn't drop $100 plus and then just fry something.

also, what is the ideal battery for this light?

would these be good?: battery and charger

is unprotected really the way to go with the battery?

thank you much!

~burny


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

I would go with Pila IBC charger and AW 2900 Protected batts, safest way to go IMO.


----------



## Climb14er

This is exactly what I'm using for the recently received SC600.

Excellent combination!


----------



## pjandyho

I trust and use only AW batteries. Protected AW 2900, 2400, and 2200 are good. I have no problems with any of my AW batteries for at least 3 1/2 to 4 years.


----------



## Zeruel

burntoshine said:


> can someone help me out real quick?
> 
> my buddy who knows a lot less than i do about flashlights is really interested in picking up a sc600, and i'm pretty happy about it; i'm just a bit concerned about the 18650 batteries. i have no experience with them. it seems to me that i remember reading about it being easy to damage the batteries or the light itself. does it have something to do with overdischarge, as in, overdraining the battery; and/or is it overcharging that we need to worry about??
> 
> i was hoping someone could tell me the basic warnings so i could make sure my friend doesn't drop $100 plus and then just fry something.
> 
> also, what is the ideal battery for this light?
> 
> would these be good?: battery and charger
> 
> is unprotected really the way to go with the battery?
> 
> thank you much!
> 
> ~burny




Protected would be the way to go, especially for non-flashaholics. AW and Redilast are my choices. The Ultrafire charger in your link is ok, provided it's the latest version.
The basic warnings are pretty much about common sense, remove the battery as soon as it's fully charged, don't leave light on untended etc.


----------



## Zenbaas

Zeruel said:


> Protected would be the way to go, especially for non-flashaholics. AW and Redilast are my choices. The Ultrafire charger in your link is ok, provided it's the latest version.
> The basic warnings are pretty much about common sense, remove the battery as soon as it's fully charged, don't leave light on untended etc.


He can also look at the XTAR WP2 II charger in combination with either the redilast or AW batteries. Good combination IMHO.


----------



## Big Sam

PoliceScannerMan said:


> I would go with Pila IBC charger and AW 2900 Protected batts, safest way to go IMO.



I know there are other choices (and good ones) but for a newbie this is the quickest, easiest, soundest and hardest to goof up advice. Well said!!!


----------



## uplite

burntoshine said:


> would these be good?: battery and chargerhttp://www.batteryjunction.com/ultrafire-blue-18650.html


In my experience, that Ultrafire charger works great. For another $3 you can also buy a 12V cord for it. I've used that combo several times to charge 1 or 2 cells from a vehicle or solar panel assembly.

The battery otoh is not so great.

Unless your friend is intimately familiar with Li-ion chemistries, charge & discharge curves & limits, temperature limits, failure modes...he should use only *protected* cells.

Also Ultrafire (and also AW, and Trustfire), is just a brand slapped onto cells from mystery factories in China. The best li-ion cells still come from Japanese and South Korean companies. Unfortunately you can't get the best cells in protected/consumer format...only unprotected flat-tops. But Tenergy is a good compromise. They sell protected cells, made in China, but at well-documented factories, managed by an American company with American quality control. I would suggest protected Tenergy 18650s for your friend.

:twothumbs
-Jeff


----------



## Derek Dean

burntoshine said:


> can someone help me out real quick?
> 
> my buddy who knows a lot less than i do about flashlights is really interested in picking up a sc600, and i'm pretty happy about it; i'm just a bit concerned about the 18650 batteries. i have no experience with them. it seems to me that i remember reading about it being easy to damage the batteries or the light itself. does it have something to do with overdischarge, as in, overdraining the battery; and/or is it overcharging that we need to worry about?? ~burny



I would hesitate to recommend this light to a non-CPF member, mainly because of the it's use of the lithium-ion rechargeable technology. These batteries can be dangerous if not handled correctly. The light itself also has a somewhat complicated control system that is likely to confuse many folks, although in reality it's quite simple. 

Having said that, it's a GREAT light, and if you or your friend are serious about getting one, then at least spend some time becoming acquainted with the safe handling practices involved in using this particular battery technology.

As a good start to that end, check out this highly informative website:
http://batteryuniversity.com/

As others have stated, this type of high output light places high demands on the battery, so it's vital that you use only high quality cells, and yes, AW 2900 *PROTECTED* cells are what I'd recommend. 

I recently purchased a 4 Sevens single bay charger and have been very happy with it, but the Pila or the Xtar should work well for you as well.

The main thing to remember about using these cells, is that you don't want to drop or damage them. Treat them gently. They like to be topped off (charged after a little use) rather than run down completely, so charging often is a good idea. 

And most important of all, never leave the cells charging unattended. Place the charger on a non-combustible surface, and check on the charging process occasionally, feeling the cell to make sure it's not getting hot, and yes, remove the cell soon after the light shows that charging is completed. If you are ever handling the cell and it starts getting hot, *immediately* place it outside in an open area (away from people and stuff, on concrete if possible) and leave quickly, then check on it in a few hours and discard. 

If I've scared you..... good.... that's the point. This technology is not for the casual user. However, if you simply follow those basic guidelines, you should have no problems using these cells.


----------



## henry1960

PoliceScannerMan said:


> I would go with Pila IBC charger and AW 2900 Protected batts, safest way to go IMO.





DITO!!!!


----------



## burntoshine

right on, my brothers! my friend has a keen attention to detail. he knows all the ins and outs of protools and has no problems learning complex operations. i know he wouldn't have any problems adhering to precautions, so i'm not worried. i'm trying to better understand the 18650 and its nature to make sure he's on the correct foot when he gets his new light. i might end up getting that new neutral version; i hope to see the comparisons and how people feel about the neutral tint. a recent neutral XML purchase from a different manufacturer has me more cautious of purchases.

i really appreciate the responses. thank you much!! 

i'll let y'all know how it goes..


----------



## tony613

I see that no one has responded that they use IMR or LiFePO4 18650 batteries in this light. I have read the pros and cons but I'm just curious if anyone uses them. 

If you're interested, click here for a good thread discussing the virtues of each. 

Again, just curious who, if anyone, is using them, especially in ZebraLights.

Thanks.


----------



## uplite

If you want a good summary of the real-world differences between LiCo, LiMn, and LiFe chemistries, check out this table:
http://www.batteryspace.com/li-ionsinglecell.aspx

For the SC600(w):

LiCo -- Fine. A good rule of thumb for LiCo cells is that they can comfortably handle a 1C continuous discharge within spec. 1C means 1 times the capacity of the cell, per hour. So a 2600mAH cell could handle a 2600mA (2.6A) continuous discharge. If you do the math on the SC600, it works out that this is fine.

LiMn cells -- On CPF these are often called "IMR" cells...but in the real world we don't generally use that term. It's an AW brand/sticker thing. Anyway, the SC600 doesn't need the higher discharge ceiling of LiMn, so you just lose capacity for no gain.

LiFe cells -- No. You could try to use a LiFe cell, but it has a much lower voltage than LiCo or LiMn. It is quite likely that a LiFe cell will not provide the voltage needed to drive an XM-L emitter at SC600 turbo levels. Perhaps not even high levels.

*Editorial comment deleted. Distasteful product flaming. *

Hope this helps.

:twothumbs
-Jeff


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Uplite, your product flaming comments were removed, but saved for record. Also, two response posts to your comments were deleted. Trolling is your issue. Take this as a warning.

Bill


----------



## LGT

*I haven't bought any AW's yet. But that's the next thing on my list. An eagletac has already failed after only thre cycles. Trying to save a buck in the short term doesn't pay off.*


----------



## 43315

Protected, unprotected is a moot point with this light. The light has built in protection. So you cant drain it down to far. They have done there home work in the regulating design.

From there web site..
Setp regulation: High steps down to the user selected Med or Med steps down to the user selected Low when battery capacity (not necessary the voltage) is low
Builtin over-discharging protection with 2.7V cutoff.


----------



## uplite

_Post removed. CPF rule violation

Take this up via PM or other private means when your suspension has concluded_


----------



## uplite

43315 said:


> Protected, unprotected is a moot point with this light. The light has built in protection. So you cant drain it down to far. They have done there home work in the regulating design.


Personally, I use unprotected li-ion cells in a couple of flashlight applications, so I somewhat agree with you.

But it is a belt + suspenders issue. One is safe; both are safer.

Let's say for example that someone on the assembly line did a poor job of soldering, and your flashlight shorts out the battery.

If you have an unprotected cell, it goes nuclear very quickly, and you need to know what to do immediately to prevent a fire or explosion.

If you have a protected cell, it cuts out immediately.

For this reason, I would never use an unprotected li-ion cell in a headlamp application. In a handheld flashlight, you can feel the heat, and react accordingly. In a headlamp, you might not feel the heat until it is too late.

The best bet for anyone who is not deeply familiar with li-ion cells, is to use protected cells only.

-Jeff


----------



## 43315

I can see your point. 
I guess it comes down to a persons knowledge and what they feel safe with. And depending on who has access to the light or some one who dont know the sign's of a bad battery.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

uplite said:


> The best bet for anyone who is not deeply familiar with li-ion cells, is to use protected cells only.
> 
> -Jeff



....and buy good ones.

Bill


----------



## flatline

uplite said:


> The best bet for anyone who is not deeply familiar with li-ion cells, is to use protected cells only.
> 
> -Jeff



That, or go with IMR cells that don't require protection to be safe at the cost of some capacity.

--flatline


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Anyone notice the estimated shipping date for the SC600W has been moved from 11/18 to 11/28? Bummer!


----------



## DM51

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Anyone notice the estimated shipping date for the SC600W has been moved from 11/18 to 11/28? Bummer!


C'mon now, PSM, look on the bright side, lol. Maybe it means they have realised how popular it will be, and instead of a limited run, they've decided to do a large run and we'll all be able to get one!


----------



## thaugen

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Anyone notice the estimated shipping date for the SC600W has been moved from 11/18 to 11/28? Bummer!



I noticed...very tricky...good things come to those who wait right...


----------



## Zenbaas

thaugen said:


> I noticed...very tricky...good things come to those who wait right...


And they sure do make us wait!


----------



## Scubie67

thaugen said:


> I noticed...very tricky...good things come to those who wait right...



In that case the Q50 should be something that "Indiana Jones" should be looking for


----------



## Derek Dean

I thought I would pass along a helpful tip for those who might be interested. I've been EDCing the SC600 for over a month now, day and night, using the clip in my front pocket. For me, it's incredibly comfortable and gives me super quick access to the light (which I often need for my job), but I've had to tweak it in order to feel more secure about not losing either the light OR the clip. 

My main tweak is the addition of a coiled tether with one end connected to a split ring on the light and the other to a split ring on my belt loop. That light's not going anywhere without me, however, the first thing I found out was the tiny split ring that came on the light is not strong enough. *DO NOT rely on that for the safety of your light!* Mine actually failed and pulled apart.

The second thing I noticed is that the clip CAN come off. This happened while I was looking for change in that pocket while at a store. Of course when the clip came off, the light just fell down in my pocket, but the clip flew off and I didn't notice it at first and left the store. Luckily when I went back in a minute later I found it lying on the floor near the register, but it got me to thinking, and I came up with a nice solution.

It's a bit tricky to get it hooked up, but I used a 1/2" split ring (found at ACE Hardware) which hooks through both the lanyard attachment point AND the clip. My original thought was that this would keep me from losing the clip, but as it turns out, it actually *LOCKS the clip in place* and makes it virtually impossible for it to come off the light. Problem solved! 

For a bit better flexibility I've hooked another 1/2" split ring onto the one attached to the light, and that's the one I use for attaching the coiled tether. It's a nice arrangement which gives me flexibility and VERY quick access to the light, while making sure I don't accidentally lose it. 

The one downside to this setup is that it would have to be taken apart in order to use the clip in the other direction (for attaching to a hat), but I can live with that.


----------



## calipsoii

@Derek Dean

Very creative, thanks for sharing! I'm waiting on my SC600w to ship, but when it arrives I still can't imagine pocket carrying it. How do you even lean over to tie your shoes? :thinking:

Also: Man I love Zebralight's anodize color. It's just a nice shade of olive green that reminds me of the old SF anodizing. Gorgeous.


----------



## Sway

Derek nice work securing the clip to the light, shame we have to do things like this to get the SC600 up to speed for secure EDC. I bought mine when the clip became available and missed out on the lanyard attachment point, lucky me. 

Saddening, but I see a trend in “clip-on-clips” many new lights are showing up with these, guess it’s the half baked approach to keep both sides happy, if you don’t like the clip just pull it off, problem solved :shrug: what are you not happy about now the clip is gone 

Well so could be my light :fail:

Cheers
Kelly


----------



## wildweed

I have been carrying mine for over a month now in front pocket too. The clip is the weak link for sure. Mine has never came off but it will slide around. What I mean is where I keep it I can reach my hand in my pocket and my thumb is right on the button. When I am active it slides around and the button is on other side. I really don't like the clip on clips. Nice job Derek! I may try that myself


----------



## Derek Dean

Kelly, if I had one of the pre-lanyard-attachment-point SC600s and wanted to keep the clip from popping off, I'd probably take a small piece of insulated wire and tie it onto the back part of that up-bend in the clip, leaving a little loop in it that sticks out, run the wire around the back of the light to the other side and through the loop, pull it tight, and tie it off. Bingo.

My view is this, enjoy this wonderful light for the amazing piece of solidly built kit it is, and then tweak it that last little bit to make it fit your own style. Now that I've added a magenta filter to get the tint the way I want it (thanks to ZL for making that easy!), and I've got the clip firmly attached, I'm happy as a clam.


----------



## Burgess

- deleted -

Never mind.


----------



## easilyled

I wonder if ZL had ever considered making a clip with a ring that fits over the screw-thread on the tailcap and is therefore held tightly in place when the tailcap screws in. This seems a better approach as it can't work its way loose or scratch the anodising. Its still removable as well.


----------



## Quacker

^ Yes, like the Novatac 120P lights!


----------



## Derek Dean

easilyled and Quacker, gee... why didn't I think of that ! I've got a NovaTac 120P, and guess what, the clip fits PERFECTLY on the SC600. Not only that, you don't even have to take the SC600's O-ring off, AND, the clippy part hits the light right on either the flat logo area or the curved finger areas, so it won't snag clothes. 

Unfortunately the light doesn't fire up with the clip installed, which makes sense, because you're able to lock the light out by a small untwist of the tailcap, and the 120P clip ring is at least a mm thick.

Hmmmmm.....maybe one of our electrically knowledgeable folks can come up with a way to make it work. I'm guessing it would require scraping off a bit of the anodizing on the threads. 

Sorry about the color. I shot this quickly under a couple of compact florescent lamps.


----------



## samgab

Derek Dean said:


> Hmmmmm.....maybe one of our electrically knowledgeable folks can come up with a way to make it work. I'm guessing it would require scraping off a bit of the anodizing on the threads.



You need to complete the circuit, which means you may need to insert a metal washer the same innner and outer diameter as the inside tube and the same thickness as the clip circle. Have a look inside the cap at the gold coloured part that makes electrical contact with the cell tube when you screw it up tight, and you'll see what I mean. Just sanding the clip won't make an electrical contact.


----------



## bansuri

Nice find!
You could just remove enough of the tailcap to allow it to make a connection and keep the clip secure. 
It would look awful without the clip as you'd be grinding into the cap and it would expose the aluminum, but many put function over form. 
Yeah, I guess an insert would be nicer. 
Maybe you could heat up the cap to loosen whatever is holding the contact assembly in and put a spacer behind it. 

My SC600 has proven itself to be a perfect daytime flashlight. I use it to overcome my daylight adjusted eyes when working on machinery at work. It's often bright everywhere but where I'm working or looking into.


----------



## tony613

Derek Dean said:


> Sorry about the color. I shot this quickly under a couple of* compact florescent lamps.*



Compact fluorescent?!? 
You _must _have taken that picture at work, as I'm quite sure no self respecting flashaholic would have anything other than LED bulbs exclusively throughout his home. :devil:


----------



## varuscelli

Derek Dean said:


> easilyled and Quacker, gee... why didn't I think of that ! I've got a NovaTac 120P, and guess what, the clip fits PERFECTLY on the SC600. Not only that, you don't even have to take the SC600's O-ring off, AND, the clippy part hits the light right on either the flat logo area or the curved finger areas, so it won't snag clothes.
> 
> Unfortunately the light doesn't fire up with the clip installed, which makes sense, because you're able to lock the light out by a small untwist of the tailcap, and the 120P clip ring is at least a mm thick.
> 
> Hmmmmm.....maybe one of our electrically knowledgeable folks can come up with a way to make it work. I'm guessing it would require scraping off a bit of the anodizing on the threads.
> 
> Sorry about the color. I shot this quickly under a couple of compact florescent lamps.




I tried something similar with a SureFire Z33 Lanyard Ring and had the same problem. Perfect fit diameter-wise, but no contact. This was with the old style SC600 that has no accommodation for a lanyard, so I was trying to figure out something that would work.


----------



## Derek Dean

samgab said:


> You need to complete the circuit, which means you may need to insert a metal washer the same innner and outer diameter as the inside tube and the same thickness as the clip circle. Have a look inside the cap at the gold coloured part that makes electrical contact with the cell tube when you screw it up tight, and you'll see what I mean. Just sanding the clip won't make an electrical contact.


Oh, yes, I see exactly what you mean. The end of the tube touches that gold coloured part and completes the circuit. Neat. I think that will be doable, thanks . Now, to search out the proper piece of kit for that. 

*5 minutes later: *Success!!! A bit of tin foil did the trick. At first I was concerned about shorting something out, but after examining what's going on, it made sense that all I needed to do was make the connection between the tailcap spring and the battery tube, so bingo, some tin foil and it works. Cool!






Just to double check, I can't see any way that the tin foil could short anything. I've just got a small piece stuck down in the edge of the tailcap touching both the tailcap spring and the side of the tube, and that piece of tin foil is touching the end of the battery tube when I tighten it down and making contact to complete the circuit, right? 

Of course, that negates the lockout function of the tailcap, but that's ok for me. 

Hey, thanks everybody for the helping me with this brainstorming session. lovecpf


----------



## pjandyho

Except that tint foil may start to wear after a few battery changes thus affecting reliability. I think a washer would still be better. Guess the tint foil is only a temporary measure?


----------



## Derek Dean

Yes, pjandyho, only temporary as a proof of feasibility. I'll head down to the hardware store tomorrow for something more suitable.


----------



## pjandyho

Derek Dean said:


> Yes, pjandyho, only temporary as a proof of feasibility. I'll head down to the hardware store tomorrow for something more suitable.


Wish you luck finding one. If you do find one, could you share with us the dimension of the washer?


----------



## dts71

I had a similar problem with another flashlight and solved it with a loop of thick copper wire. You can solder it against the spring if you want, mine stayed in place by itself.


----------



## Erzengel

Edit: too slow, page was opened too long before replying. :shakehead
Instead of a washer, it might be easier to fit a circle of wire with the right diameter into the bottom of the tailcap. If You can fix it with a few solder joints, it should almost stay forever.


----------



## Derek Dean

Excellent suggestions, dts71 and Erzengle~! It's very cool to be able to tap into all this knowledge and experience from around the world.

By using a small circle of copper wire I should be able to retain the lockout function as well. Very nice~!


----------



## TyJo

I hope to get a Zebralight SC600w for Christmas, just wanna make sure I have the UI down. So from off: 1 click gets you to high, 2 clicks medium, and 3 clicks low (with some high and medium flashes). Better way to select low is hold button down for ~1 second and release. Hold button down to cycle through modes, it will go low-medium-high, let go to select. It memorizes your preferences in the low, medium and high levels, except for the strobe setting. If I hold the button down longer then 1 second from off, it will just cycle to medium and then high, correct? If I turn the light on with 1 click and the last mode used was H2 (non-strobe), will it turn on in H2 (non-strobe), or does it always turn onto max (H1) with one click?
Thanks.


----------



## samgab

TyJo said:


> I hope to get a Zebralight SC600w for Christmas, just wanna make sure I have the UI down. So from off: 1 click gets you to high, 2 clicks medium, and 3 clicks low (with some high and medium flashes). Better way to select low is hold button down for ~1 second and release.


That's right. Some people seem to have difficulty with getting this right, but most users, myself included, have never had any trouble finding low at one attempt, no matter what time in the morning. Just do a nice solid longish deliberate press on the button, and you will get low every time.


TyJo said:


> Hold button down to cycle through modes, it will go low-medium-high, let go to select. It memorizes your preferences in the low, medium and high levels, except for the strobe setting. If I hold the button down longer then 1 second from off, it will just cycle to medium and then high, correct?


Sounds like you've basically got it. Yes, if you hold the button down from off, it will just keep cycling low/med/high/low/med/high/etc indefinitely.


TyJo said:


> If I turn the light on with 1 click and the last mode used was H2 (non-strobe), will it turn on in H2 (non-strobe), or does it always turn onto max (H1) with one click?


It will remember to go to H2. For all H2 modes except strobe.


TyJo said:


> Thanks.


----------



## bondr006

TyJo said:


> I hope to get a Zebralight SC600w for Christmas, just wanna make sure I have the UI down.



TyJo. I guarantee that you will have no problems with the SC600w UI. In fact, I am sure you will come to really like it alot the first day of ownership. If you can operate your HDS with no problem, the ZL UI will be a snap.


----------



## TyJo

Thanks samgab and bondr006. I just noticed today that it has memory on the high setting, I previously thought it always went into H1 for some reason. Seems like an amazing UI, a good amount of options but intuitive and simple. I'm glad I somehow managed to stay oblivious to this light for so long, and then warm version happened to come out when I noticed it. Now I just have to wait for Santa...


----------



## shane45_1911

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!!!! Just got the shipping notification for my SC600W. November 28th be-damned!!!!!!!


----------



## GeoBruin

Wow. Do we know if these are shipping from China or Texas? I'm trying to figure out when to put in my calendar that you will be providing beam shots 


shane45_1911 said:


> HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!!!! Just got the shipping notification for my SC600W. November 28th be-damned!!!!!!!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

shane45_1911 said:


> HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!!!! Just got the shipping notification for my SC600W. November 28th be-damned!!!!!!!



Sweet! Maybe the current 11/28 shipping date is for current ordering. Man I hope I get my shipping notice today!


----------



## shane45_1911

GeoBruin said:


> Wow. Do we know if these are shipping from China or Texas?


 Mine shows a tracking number coming from China.


----------



## Zenbaas

shane45_1911 said:


> HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!!!! Just got the shipping notification for my SC600W. November 28th be-damned!!!!!!!


+1. Received mine as well! Good times


----------



## pjandyho

I haven't received any notification for mine. If I receive the notification today I should be able to get it tomorrow via DHL, just in time for my camping trip.


----------



## Zenbaas

pjandyho said:


> I haven't received any notification for mine. If I receive the notification today I should be able to get it tomorrow via DHL, just in time for my camping trip.


So you can strap two to your hands and one on your head...?


----------



## pjandyho

Zenbaas said:


> So you can strap two to your hands and one on your head...?


No. I can strap all 3 to my head. Neutral on top and both cool white on the sides. How cool will it be man!


----------



## varuscelli

pjandyho said:


> No. I can strap all 3 to my head. Neutral on top and both cool white on the sides. How cool will it be man!



It'll be very cool!...Until your head bursts into flame... :nana:


----------



## samgab

>2200 lumen wall of light coming your way through the bush...


----------



## pjandyho

LOL! I don't know how I can configure that. I do have a Kevlar helmet though but it would be heavy just for a night out.


----------



## Zenbaas

pjandyho said:


> No. I can strap all 3 to my head. Neutral on top and both cool white on the sides. How cool will it be man!


So I take it you have one of those Nitecore headbands then  I think you may just be mistaken for a car/alien! Both being quite dangerous me thinks  I'm glad ZL have stuck to their original shipping times. Now only a week or so to wait to see if the batteries I have will fit these lights.


----------



## pjandyho

Zenbaas said:


> So I take it you have one of those Nitecore headbands then  I think you may just be mistaken for a car/alien! Both being quite dangerous me thinks  I'm glad ZL have stuck to their original shipping times. Now only a week or so to wait to see if the batteries I have will fit these lights.


Nope. I don't have the Nitecore headband. Maybe I will try to tape it to my helmet?


----------



## varuscelli

pjandyho said:


> Nope. I don't have the Nitecore headband. Maybe I will try to tape it to my helmet?



A Fenix headband, a couple of TwoFish lockblocks to expand the diameter capabilities of the side mounts, and one of the threaded skull bolts for top light. OK, I admit there might be a weakness somewhere in that plan.


----------



## pjandyho

varuscelli said:


> A Fenix headband, a couple of TwoFish lockblocks to expand the diameter capabilities of the side mounts, and one of the threaded skull bolts for top light. OK, I admit there might be a weakness somewhere in that plan.


Thanks! I finally received my twofish. Coincidentally I ordered 3 of that and I have been thinking how I can put it to good use other than mounting them on my bike. Let me look up on the Nitecore and Fenix headband and see if it would be feasible to get one just for a night's fun.


----------



## varuscelli

pjandyho said:


> Thanks! I finally received my twofish. Coincidentally I ordered 3 of that and I have been thinking how I can put it to good use other than mounting them on my bike. Let me look up on the Nitecore and Fenix headband and see if it would be feasible to get one just for a night's fun.



For an evening's fun, stick with the low-cost option of the NiteCore headband. No need for any messy skull bolting and a doctor's release. Actually, I do think the NiteCore headband would hold three at once, even if for just scaring the kids with your UFO-like appearance.


----------



## swan

Lives up to the hype, it is a beast- equal to or more ceiling bounce than my bc40. The anodizing and the switch tunnel sharpness is not as good as it could be, but this thing is 109mm long light house-awsome.


----------



## Slumber

easilyled said:


> I wonder if ZL had ever considered making a clip with a ring that fits over the screw-thread on the tailcap and is therefore held tightly in place when the tailcap screws in. This seems a better approach as it can't work its way loose or scratch the anodising. Its still removable as well.



I just tried the clip that came with my HDS Executive 170 and it works without the foil. I just have to tighten the tailcap pretty tight.


----------



## varuscelli

pjandyho said:


> LOL! I don't know how I can configure that. I do have a Kevlar helmet though but it would be heavy just for a night out.



Here you go, pjandyho -- I made my daughter model a triple-threat Fenix headband with all our ZebraLights (SC600, H501w, H600). I told her to look mean like she was trying to scare someone and this is what I got (for better or worse).


----------



## pjandyho

varuscelli said:


> Here you go, pjandyho -- I made my daughter model a triple-threat Fenix headband with all our ZebraLights (SC600, H501w, H600). I told her to look mean like she was trying to scare someone and this is what I got (for better or worse).


:lolsign::lolsign::lolsign:

That is funny! Just what I had in mind to do with 3 X SC600. I can't imagine how bright it's going to be. Your daughter is real cute.:thumbsup:


----------



## varuscelli

The hardest part of this was trying to see well enough to take her picture. Whenever she looked toward me it was truly blinding...


----------



## tony613

Yea, she is definitely too cute to pull of a scowl, at least at her current age. I'm sure she'll perfect "the scowl" when she gets a little older (at least I hope she does for your well being varuscelli, or you'll need to start buying weapon lights - and weapons to go with them to keep the boys in line ). 

Varuscelli, I know from your many informative posts and pictures that you were an early adopter of the SC600 (picture of SC600 mounted to bicycle helmet with Twofish) and the H600, and as such you have the cool white tints on each. I was wondering your opinion of the tints of those lights compared to your obviously more neutral H501? I don't prefer stark white led's but I don't prefer too yellow of a tint either. I'm trying to decide between the H51 and H51w, wondering about the 600w, and also the H502. So many great choices it's tough to decide - but what a great "problem" to have. 

Thanks for all your posts. You, Derek_Dean, pjandyho, and davidt1 are true ambassadors for ZebraLight (maybe they should show you all some love - like with shiny new H502's :thumbsup


----------



## Diablo_331

Derek Dean said:


> easilyled and Quacker, gee... why didn't I think of that ! I've got a NovaTac 120P, and guess what, the clip fits PERFECTLY on the SC600. Not only that, you don't even have to take the SC600's O-ring off, AND, the clippy part hits the light right on either the flat logo area or the curved finger areas, so it won't snag clothes.
> 
> Unfortunately the light doesn't fire up with the clip installed, which makes sense, because you're able to lock the light out by a small untwist of the tailcap, and the 120P clip ring is at least a mm thick.
> 
> Hmmmmm.....maybe one of our electrically knowledgeable folks can come up with a way to make it work. I'm guessing it would require scraping off a bit of the anodizing on the threads.


Hello Derek Dean. I was wondering if you could measure the ID and OD of the clip that you have installed? I am hoping that the Dark Sucks TI clip will work for the SC600.. The dimensions for the Dark Sucks clip are inside diameter of .880" and the outside is .990". The tread can be found here.. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...lip-GITD-for-Surefire-Solarforce-Elzetta-etc. Or if someone could kindly measure the ID and OD of their tailcap, that would work also. I'm really hoping that this clip works as I would really like to find it in my stocking this Christmas along with a HC600w under the tree.:devil:


----------



## varuscelli

tony613 said:


> Yea, she is definitely too cute to pull of a scowl, at least at her current age. I'm sure she'll perfect "the scowl" when she gets a little older (at least I hope she does for your well being varuscelli, or you'll need to start buying weapon lights - and weapons to go with them to keep the boys in line ).
> 
> Varuscelli, I know from your many informative posts and pictures that you were an early adopter of the SC600 (SC600 mounted to bicycle helmet with Twofish) and the H600, and as such you have the cool white tints on each. I was wondering your opinion of the tints of those lights compared to your obviously more neutral H501? I don't prefer stark white led's but I don't prefer too yellow of a tint either. And I'm trying to decide between the H51 and H51w, although I know these will be different than the ones in the picture.
> 
> Thanks for all your posts. You, Derek_Dean, pjandyho, and davidt1 are true ambassadors for ZebraLight (maybe they should show you all some love - like with shiny new H502's :thumbsup



Thanks for the comments -- and yeah, my daughter is a cutie, but she can sure give me a scowl when she's in the mood. Getting her to do a seemingly real one wasn't easy because she kept laughing at me... 

I'm not a really long-term ZebraLight user. I had been wanting one of their headlamps for a couple of years but picked my first one up about six months ago (the H501w). The SC600 I got later from another forum member off the CPF marketplace. To me, the problem with comparing them is that the output of the H501 is low and floody. I like the tint of the H501w, but I'm not bothered at all by the tint of the SC600. I love the overall quality of the output of the SC600 and its relative floodiness. And my eyes just don't see it as too stark or anything along those lines. The way I see it is that our human eye have to adjust constantly to different lights throughout the day and often lights from mixed sources. As far as the SC600, I'd love to see it side by side with the SC600w. Then I might decide I like the w version better, but in reality I'm really happy with the SC600, not really seeing tint as the absolute factor for judging the quality of light. There are so many different opinions on what people like to see (some like warmer some like cooler). But it seems like most people agree that a warmer light seems more natural the eye. If I were deciding right now between the H51 and H51w, I'd probably be tempted to go for the H51w (for what it's worth). 

Yeah, the H502 and H502w -- those seem like a couple of headlamps to be excited about. And I'm eager to hear what people have to say about the SC600w once people get them in hand.


----------



## pjandyho

Tony613, I don't think I deserve to be called ambassador of Zebralight. I don't even own much of Zebralights. Just 2 SC600 and an SC600w on the way in, an SC51c, H51Fw and last but not least H501w. I merely shared based on my experiences with these lights so that all of you might benefit in having a better sense of what you are going to get.

If you are unsure what to get now, I say go with the SC600 or SC600w first. I just love these lights. Like what varuscelli said, the SC600 don't appear stark white to the eyes. The hot spot just looks smooth, nice and warm, not the warm we all expect from a neutral white LED, but rather what I call close to milky white. In practical use, SC600 really does cover everything it needed to unless of course if you need to shine it 500 yards down range which it wasn't designed to handle.


----------



## Zenbaas

varuscelli said:


> Thanks for the comments -- and yeah, my daughter is a cutie, but she can sure give me a scowl when she's in the mood. Getting her to do a seemingly real one wasn't easy because she kept laughing at me...
> 
> I'm not a really long-term ZebraLight user. I had been wanting one of their headlamps for a couple of years but picked my first one up about six months ago (the H501w). The SC600 I got later from another forum member off the CPF marketplace. To me, the problem with comparing them is that the output of the H501 is low and floody. I like the tint of the H501w, but I'm not bothered at all by the tint of the SC600. I love the overall quality of the output of the SC600 and its relative floodiness. And my eyes just don't see it as too stark or anything along those lines. The way I see it is that our human eye have to adjust constantly to different lights throughout the day and often lights from mixed sources. As far as the SC600, I'd love to see it side by side with the SC600w. Then I might decide I like the w version better, but in reality I'm really happy with the SC600, not really seeing tint as the absolute factor for judging the quality of light. There are so many different opinions on what people like to see (some like warmer some like cooler). But it seems like most people agree that a warmer light seems more natural the eye. If I were deciding right now between the H51 and H51w, I'd probably be tempted to go for the H51w (for what it's worth).
> 
> Yeah, the H502 and H502w -- those seem like a couple of headlamps to be excited about. And I'm eager to hear what people have to say about the* SC600w once people get them in hand*.


Should be soon  Very excited indeed..!


----------



## pjandyho

Zenbaas said:


> Should be soon  Very excited indeed..!


Still no shipping notice for me. So I can't get it today for my nights out. Sigh...


----------



## Zenbaas

pjandyho said:


> Still no shipping notice for me. So I can't get it today for my nights out. Sigh...


Shame man. Hey, at least you already have other ones to play with in the meantime.


----------



## pblanch

Unimpressed kid is...unimpressed.


----------



## bondr006

That looks like more of a coerced, "do I really have to do this" look, than anything close to mean.




Thanks for the idea. Now I can blame you Al, when I do the same thing to my son.



How old is your daughter? Matthew just turned 9. He loves lights, and actually has his own quite nice collection, but getting him to pose for a picture like that wouldn't be easy.



varuscelli said:


> Here you go, pjandyho -- I made my daughter model a triple-threat Fenix headband with all our ZebraLights (SC600, H501w, H600). I told her to look mean like she was trying to scare someone and this is what I got (for better or worse).


----------



## varuscelli

bondr006 said:


> That looks like more of a coerced, "do I really have to do this" look, than anything close to mean. :ironic: Thanks for the idea. Now I can blame you Al, when I do the same thing to my son. :laughing: How old is your daughter? Matthew just turned 9. He loves lights, and actually has his own quite nice collection, but getting him to pose for a picture like that wouldn't be easy.



Hi, Rob. My daughter just turned 10. We loaded her up with lights, turned off all the house lights, and turned her loose. She was having too much fun floating from room to room like a glowing orb to give me much of a scary look. 

Most of the time, I think she looked more like this (although whenever she actually looked toward me I was too blinded to see her expression at all)... :duh2:


----------



## tobrien

so given the issues people posted about the Rediast 2900s not fitting, has this issue been remedied yet? do protected AW 2900s fit?

also, does an IMR cell make any difference to this light?

edit: I should clarify that protected 2900s by Redilast are the only 2900s I use hah


----------



## calipsoii

tobrien said:


> do protected AW 2900s fit?





PoliceScannerMan said:


> Oh, and my flat top AW 2900 works fine.



Tracking shows my SC600W as being in the next province over. The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## Vesper

varuscelli said:


> Hi, Rob. My daughter just turned 10. We loaded her up with lights, turned off all the house lights, and turned her loose. She was having too much fun floating from room to room like a glowing orb to give me much of a scary look.
> 
> Most of the time, I think she looked more like this (although whenever she actually looked toward me I was too blinded to see her expression at all)... :duh2:




Cutest streetlight ever!


----------



## energythoughts

I didn't get tracking or shipment confirmation yet for the 600w. And I ordered just a few hours after it went available.


----------



## thaugen

I think it's only people outside the USA getting shipping notices at this time...I ordered mine as soon as they became available and have not received a shipping notice yet either...



energythoughts said:


> I didn't get tracking or shipment confirmation yet for the 600w. And I ordered just a few hours after it went available.


----------



## varuscelli

varuscelli said:


>





Vesper said:


> Cutest streetlight ever!



Ha! Thanks... 

Yeah, in a power outage I think she'd come in pretty handy if we put her up on a pole as a neighborhood beacon of light.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

thaugen said:


> I think it's only people outside the USA getting shipping notices at this time...I ordered mine as soon as they became available and have not received a shipping notice yet either...


+3


----------



## calipsoii

thaugen said:


> I think it's only people outside the USA getting shipping notices at this time...I ordered mine as soon as they became available and have not received a shipping notice yet either...



ZL probably had all the US orders shipped to their US offices where they can distribute them domestically, and had the factory in China dropship all the international ones. Probably saves on shipping or something.

The big question: has anyone close to China received theirs yet? We need beamshots! :naughty:


----------



## varuscelli

calipsoii said:


> ZL probably had all the US orders shipped to their US offices where they can distribute them domestically, and had the factory in China dropship all the international ones. Probably saves on shipping or something.



Oddly enough (or perhaps not oddly ast all), I think there's a slight variation on that path. 

It looks like they skip the routing to the U.S. ZebraLight offices and ship directly to the U.S. recipient address. I'm just basing this on recent receipt of an H600. 

The return address on the package I received shows the Irving, Texas ZebraLight office, but the actual shipping route once in the U.S. was San Marcos, CA to Los Angeles, CA to Houston, TX to League City, TX (without any apparent stop in Irving, TX). If I'm interpreting correctly, that seems to show that perhaps a larger shipment arrives from China to the U.S. west coast and is then somehow disbursed directly to the recipient addresses from there. (For what it's worth.)


----------



## calipsoii

:devil:






Beamshots to follow...


----------



## pjandyho

How's da tint? I still see no shipping notice.


----------



## varuscelli

calipsoii said:


> :devil:
> 
> Beamshots to follow...



Very cool... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Hopefully you'll compare the SC600 to the SC600W for the ultimate comparison!


----------



## calipsoii

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Hopefully you'll compare the SC600 to the SC600W for the ultimate comparison!



Sorry PSM, I leave that up to you as I don't own an SC600. I held off on it for ages, waiting on the SC600W. I just finished some shots comparing it to most of the other lights I own though, so I'll get them posted as soon as I return from the gym. 



pjandyho said:


> How's da tint? I still see no shipping notice.



The nicest I've ever seen from an XM-L. Very close to the Xeno E03 neutral tint or the original run of neutral Quarks. Creamy white and easy on the eyes.


----------



## js82

calipsoii said:


> Sorry PSM, I leave that up to you as I don't own an SC600. I held off on it for ages, waiting on the SC600W. I just finished some shots comparing it to most of the other lights I own though, so I'll get them posted as soon as I return from the gym.
> 
> 
> 
> *The nicest I've ever seen from an XM-L. Very close to the Xeno E03 neutral tint* or the original run of neutral Quarks. Creamy white and easy on the eyes.



Is the tint consistent throughout the beam? Any green? Is it warmer or cooler than the E03?

You're making this very tempting even though I really don't wanna buy 18650s. Just waiting for their AA XM-Ls.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

No worries man! I'll take whatever you give us!!


----------



## energythoughts

calipsoii said:


> The nicest I've ever seen from an XM-L. Very close to the Xeno E03 neutral tint or the original run of neutral Quarks. Creamy white and easy on the eyes.



Awesome! Exactly what I was hoping for! The E03 neutral is by far the nicest tint I've seen. I'll be comparing 600 vs. 600w day one... too bad I'm in the US and didn't get shipping notification yet


----------



## g.p.

Todoroff said:


> As for a holster for the SC600, the Nextorch V1438 fits perfectly! And it's thick and durable.


Glad you gave me the heads up on the holster. I had the SC600 on my belt with the clip while doing xmas lights tonight. Made a trip to the kids school for parent teachers interviews, and realized that my SC600 was gone when I got back. The clip was still on my belt though.  After much searching in the snow I was about to make a trip back to the school and found it beside the seat in our vehicle. :thumbsdow

Hope the holster shows up soon.


----------



## calipsoii

Alright, I'm back and I come bearing pictures! Keep in mind I'm just an amateur with a point-and-shoot Canon so I tried the best I could. 

For all images, the white balance was locked to sunlight. I played fast and loose with the levels - most of the pictures show the lights at their max setting unless it was really blinding, in which case I tried to match the output levels.

But enough chatter, we all know you're here for the beamshots.


*Tint Comparison*

(Click to view larger image)



























*Color Rendering
*





























































*Outdoor Beamshots*


































PHEW! Hopefully no one's internet died trying to download those - I made sure to compress them a bit to hopefully help with that.

Long story short, I give this light two ridiculous thumbs up. :twothumbs I've never owned an SC600 but I understand now why there's a 68 page thread devoted to it. It's tiny, it's got that great Zebralight UI, and the SC600W has an amazing tint.

Hope everyone else receives theirs soon!


----------



## varuscelli

Nicely done, calipsoii! Great set of photos on such short notice. :thumbsup:


----------



## wildweed

varuscelli said:


> Nicely done, calipsoii! Great set of photos on such short notice. :thumbsup:


+1.... Very nice


----------



## edc3

Thank you calipsoii. Great photos! I can't wait for my 600w. I'm also wondering why I don't have an H501w. That nice even light in the photo of the books is impressive.


----------



## Theorem29

SC600W tint looks pretty nice, thanks for the pictures! So how yellow is the tint? Any green on lower modes? Have you seen the current run of 4Sevens XM-L neutrals? I am wondering how the SC600W's NW XM-L compares. 

Oh and how is the spill tint? 

Thanks again for the prompt uploading of sweet pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## jimmy1970

Great photos Calipsoii. You have done very well with a simple Point and Shoot camera!!

I can definately see a SC600W in my near future.

James....


----------



## js82

In that one picture with the quark NW, SC600W, and Xeno E03, on my screen there's quite an obvious difference in color between them. The quark NW looks yellow, the SC600W looks purple and the Xeno E03 looks blue. Is that how it looks in person, calipsoii?


----------



## jhc37013

Good job Calipsoii and I'm glad the tint is nice and neutral, not to warm.


----------



## thaugen

jhc37013 said:


> Good job Calipsoii and I'm glad the tint is nice and neutral, not to warm.


+1 Thanks Calipsoii!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

thaugen said:


> +1 Thanks Calipsoii!



Great shots man!! 

Btw, you have a perfect yard for beam shots! Nice!


----------



## shane45_1911

Thanks Calipso! 

Even though I was one of the first to get a shipping notification, I am still waiting for mine. Damn Canada Customs...grrrrrrr....


----------



## pjandyho

Thanks for taking the trouble with the beam shots calipsoii. Really nice tint I see there. I am sure I will love it!


----------



## applevision

Gorgeous beamshots, *calipsoii*! Thank you for these.
In comparing shots closely, golly I want a Nichia 119 in the 4400K range! That seems to be PERFECT in terms of bringing out all the colors, making them pop but also staying true. The HDS High CRI is also pretty fantastic. The H501w also does an amazing job for a non-high CRI light! I'd love to see the Nichia 119 vs. a Nichia 083 High CRI (like McGizmo's Sundrop)... Wow!


----------



## calipsoii

js82 said:


> In that one picture with the quark NW, SC600W, and Xeno E03, on my screen there's quite an obvious difference in color between them. The quark NW looks yellow, the SC600W looks purple and the Xeno E03 looks blue. Is that how it looks in person, calipsoii?



The white balance on your monitor may be a bit off. On my monitor at home/work and on my camera, the Quark is a tiny bit yellow, the SC600W is a peachy white, and the Xeno leans a tiny bit towards blue. That said, the SC600W falls squarely in between the Quark/Xeno for color temperature. If I had to guess, it's 250K warmer than the tint on the Xeno E03. Overall it's probably 4500-4800k.



Theorem29 said:


> SC600W tint looks pretty nice, thanks for the pictures! So how yellow is the tint? Any green on lower modes? Have you seen the current run of 4Sevens XM-L neutrals? I am wondering how the SC600W's NW XM-L compares.
> 
> Oh and how is the spill tint?
> 
> Thanks again for the prompt uploading of sweet pics! :thumbsup:



The tint is best described as a very light yellow hotspot with a darker yellow/brown corona around it, surrounded by a slightly cooler spill. Compared to my Xeno E03 NW, the Xeno has a smoother beam with less color variation, but the SC600w has a much more pleasing beam.

iPhone pic on my white ceiling (I see a bit less blue in the spill with my eyes)






There is 0 green in the tint, but as you drop down in the levels, it starts to shift towards purple in the corona.


----------



## scintillator

Super job calipsoii,and very interesting to boot.Thank you


----------



## fnsooner

Thanks for the beamshots calipsoii, it makes the waiting anxiety a little easier knowing that this light will probably rock.


----------



## js82

calipsoii said:


> The white balance on your monitor may be a bit off. On my monitor at home/work and on my camera, the Quark is a tiny bit yellow, the SC600W is a peachy white, and the Xeno leans a tiny bit towards blue. That said, the SC600W falls squarely in between the Quark/Xeno for color temperature. If I had to guess, it's 250K warmer than the tint on the Xeno E03. Overall it's probably 4500-4800k.
> 
> 
> 
> The tint is best described as a very light yellow hotspot with a darker yellow/brown corona around it, surrounded by a slightly cooler spill. Compared to my Xeno E03 NW, the Xeno has a smoother beam with less color variation, but the SC600w has a much more pleasing beam.



Much appreciated, Calipsoii!


----------



## Toobuzz

I just got a weird second order confirmation from ZL about my SC600w. I have a feeling it may ship later today. I am in the US.


----------



## thaugen

Just received my shipping notification! Spoke too soon...it is just another order confirmation e-mail... The wait continues.


----------



## edc3

I just got my order confirmation too! I'm hoping it will ship today. No postal service tomorrow.


----------



## Toobuzz

I was right! I just got the tracking number! 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## thaugen

Shipped!


----------



## fnsooner

I got nuthin.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Just got my shipment EM! :rock:


----------



## jak3All3n

is it just me or does the thrunite scorpion xm-l nw look best on those books, neither cold nor warm, colors look great!


----------



## psychbeat

Wow that's a great tint!
I've got a 4A tint XML module that looks similar to the xeno. 
Maybe the Zebra is 4B yah?


----------



## kwak

Great work on the beam shots :thumbsup:

It would be great if someone that has both a SC600 and SC600w could post up a beam comparison pic though please.




Cheers
Mark


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Just tracked my 600W.

Says expected delivery is tomorrow! Ahh yes. Im off work, and the wife will be shopping.


----------



## pjandyho

I did not receive any shipping notification from Zebralight for my SC600w order.



But guess what?


*It reached me TODAY!!!*

So officially I now have two SC600 and an SC600w! Just love them very much!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

pjandyho said:


> I did not receive any shipping notification from Zebralight for my SC600w order.
> 
> 
> 
> But guess what?
> 
> 
> *It reached me TODAY!!!*
> 
> So officially I now have two SC600 and an SC600w! Just love them very much!



That's great Andy, quite the opposite here. Tracking said it would come today, but it didn't! 

I much look forward to your comparison pics, please?


----------



## pjandyho

PoliceScannerMan said:


> That's great Andy, quite the opposite here. Tracking said it would come today, but it didn't!
> 
> I much look forward to your comparison pics, please?


I will try to get some shots up but I am honestly kind of tied down at the moment. No promises ya.


----------



## lollan

I am actually having an INCREDIBLY difficult time deciding between the SC600(w) and the V10R from Sunwayman. 

Both are very powerful, compact EDC lights, but after watching videos on both, the UI on the V10R and the variable adjuster seem to win me over.

Has anyone else had a similar predicament?


----------



## peterharvey73

I own both the SC600 and the V10R, and both Al and Ti versions of the latter at that, and it's difficult to decide; it's horses for courses.

The SC600 is reasonably compact, has simple to use side switch.
Most of the times, we use hi/turbo, via a single click.
Then, next most often, we use low, here 0.1 lumens, via a "long" single click.
Then next, we use medium, via holding the switch down to ramp from low, to medium, to high.
These three levels have clever sub-levels, cleverly accessed by double clicking.
Thus there are six levels of brightness altogether. Enough?
You don't _really _need infinite levels of brightness in between?
The SC gives a superb practical floody beam, with a big hot spot and a wide spill; although it won't throw that far.
Best of all, the SC is powered by an 18650 with up to 3100 mAH worth of run time.

The V10R is perhaps more stylish, and less military in looks.
The V10R is certainly super compact and lightweight at just 46 grams.
The V10R has a much stiffer switch than the SC600.
The V10R's magnetic ring is also very smooth to feel, yet very stiff to rotate.
The V10R requires the overhand or cigar grip to press the tail end clicky, then it requires you to flip 180 degrees to operate the magnetic ring.
It's beam is small and intense, with a small intense hotspot and a narrow spill, so it doesn't flood, but it will throw further.
The 16340 doesn't have much run time.

For compactness, go V10R; for everything else, go SC600.
Only you can decide...


----------



## burntoshine

i was having trouble deciding between the sc80w (not available yet) and the sc600w and i finally decided to get the sc600w!

zebralight says that the availability is "pre-order" and says it should ship on november 28th. is it still pre-order? i read on here that some of you already got your neutral white sc600. did they sell out and it's on pre-order again? i'm a bit confused. well, i think the 28th is monday, so hopefully it won't be too long. and hopefully the batts & charger show up on time, too.

i ordered a pila ibc charger from flashlightz.com (lighthound is out of stock) and 2 AW 18650 2900mah batteries from lighthound. never ordered from flashlightz.com before.

thanks to everyone for pointing me in the right direction! my friend is still planning on picking up the cool white version.

this is my first 18650 light. dropping the money for the batts & charger adds to the cost quite a bit, but it seems like it will be worth it. i might have to sell a few lights...


----------



## thaugen

My SC600w arrived today and I am very pleased! Much nicer tint in my opinion than the SC600. Creamy white, no green or purple. A great light just got a whole lot better! Well worth the wait.


----------



## kwak

Comes on guys, get some SC600 SC600w beam shot comparisons up please :thumbsup:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

If mine would come, I'd be happy to. Fixing to walk out the door to the UF/FSU football game, be home late. I will definitely post a white wall comparison shot tomorrow. Hopefully someone will beat me to it.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

I apologize for the terrible shots. Here they are...

SC600W on Lt, SC600 on Rt.






SC600





SC600W


----------



## Derek Dean

Those are fine shots PoliceScannerMan, and they certainly show the difference between the two LEDs. It sure looks like the all the waiting was worth while, as the new LED appears to have MUCH better tint. 

Thanks for posting those photos, I'm sure many folks who ordered the new SC600w will sleep easier now, either that or they'll be super antsy to get their new light :devil:.


----------



## samgab

I agree. Thanks PSM, that W tint does look much nicer!


----------



## shane45_1911

Thanks PSM!


----------



## kwak

Absolutely nothing wrong with those pics, they're a million times better than any other SC600/SC600w tint comparison pics i've seen.

Much appreciated PSM thanks :thumbsup:


Dunno if it's just me or my monitor but i actually prefer the SC600 tint with the flowers pic.
Is that a fair representation to what your eye sees?



Again thank you for the pics.



Cheers
Mark


----------



## thaugen

I don't have my SC600 anymore, but I do have a SC600w and those pictures look spot on from my memory of the SC600 tint. I prefer the SC600w, but still think the SC600 has a nice tint as well. Thanks PSM for getting those comparison shots up on the forum!


----------



## Overclocker

Overclocker said:


> i think you could overdischarge your unprotected cell if you use low mode until the cutoff kicks in.
> 
> if you use max the cell voltage sags so when it hits the 2.7V cutoff the light turns off but the cell voltage recovers and springs back above 3.0V. which means that if you set the cutoff higher you would unnecessarily reduce runtime at max.
> 
> which brings up one thing i hate about ZLs sorry if this is OT: the sudden OFF. this is potentially dangerous if used as a bike headlamp. a much more elegant solution would be to gradually step down the brightness as the cell nears 3.0V. ZL please implement this feature on future lights




i'm just so glad my wish has been granted! thanks ZL for really listening to customers

NW + auto step down. perfect. will order very soon


----------



## tony613

kwak said:


> Much appreciated PSM thanks :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Dunno if it's just me or my monitor but *i actually prefer the SC600 tint with the flowers pic*.



I'm glad you said that kwak because I agree with you. Plus it makes me feel better as I just ordered the H600 on a very good Black Friday sale. That will be only my second higher end LED flashlight, and my first ZebraLight - very exciting. 


And another thank you for the pics.

Happy Holidays to all,
Tony


----------



## Zenbaas

Hey guys, how many of you have tested the auto step from 750 lumens to 500 after the 5 minutes...? I have tried twice now and it doesn't step down after 5 min. Once was 8 min and the other 7 min when I switched it off due to heat. I would appreciate if the guys who have the newer versions would please test theirs.


----------



## varuscelli

uplite said:


> *Dislike:*
> 
> -- Non-functional design details. The flattened facets on the head do nothing to prevent rolling.



One point on your dislikes: Unless ZebraLight has changed something about the flattened facets on the head, I disagree with the comment about those doing nothing to prevent rolling. 

I tend to find rolling to be a problem most often on surfaces that are not quite level (as is often the case with tabletops, etc.), and on those surfaces the flattened areas on the SC600 head do a relatively good job of preventing the flashlight from rolling. On an obviously slanted surface, you're right...but saying outright that the facets do nothing to prevent rolling is incorrect-- unless they've done something different with the design on the later releases (mine is one of the older SC600 models). 

As a side question on the newer designs, doesn't the lanyard nub also help to prevent roll? Mine older SC600 doesn't have the nub, so it relies fully on the head facets (or the clip, when attached) to prevent roll.


----------



## Diablo_331

The only thing that can he improved upon is the auto step down. IMHO it should be temperature controlled instead of on a timer.


----------



## Overclocker

Diablo_331 said:


> The only thing that can he improved upon is the auto step down. IMHO it should be temperature controlled instead of on a timer.



agree. when mounted on a bike the flowing air keeps it very cool even at 750L

so annoying to keep rebooting it every 5mins to enjoy the 750L


----------



## burntoshine

ooh! bike mount! does it wobble at all when mounted on a bike with the twofish?? i hate the wait. i really hope mine ships on monday...


----------



## qazx

Diablo_331 said:


> The only thing that can he improved upon is the auto step down. IMHO it should be temperature controlled instead of on a timer.



Amen to that


----------



## varuscelli

burntoshine said:


> ooh! bike mount! does it wobble at all when mounted on a bike with the twofish??



Depends quite a bit on where you're riding (street versus trail or something that combines a bit of both). I like mounting the SC600 to a helmet.


----------



## uplite

varuscelli said:


> Unless ZebraLight has changed something about the flattened facets on the head, I disagree with the comment about those doing nothing to prevent rolling.


Perhaps they did change the design.

On my SC600w, at least, the head facets are rounded to a larger radius than the head, but they are not actually flat.

When I put the light on its side on a level glass table (within 0.3°, according to iHandy Level on my iphone), the momentum from simply setting the light down is enough to start it rolling.



> As a side question on the newer designs, doesn't the lanyard nub also help to prevent roll?


Yes. If the light is rolling very slowly, the lanyard nub can stop it. But if the light is rolling quickly (like, if you set it down on a slightly tilted or curved surface), it will keep rolling right over the nub.

My lights live in a pocket or bag or sometimes head-down or tail-down, so I could care less about anti-roll features (even if they worked). I'd rather have the clean & simple SC31/SC51/SC60 design, scaled up. Personal preference.

I'd also love to see Zebralight make a version of this light that replaces the reflector with a *TIR optic* for throw.

:twothumbs
-Jeff


----------



## pjandyho

Can Zebralight confirm if the neutral white SC600w does cut down in power after 5 mins on turbo? I have held it in my hand up to 8 1/2 minutes and did not see it cutting down in output. In fact the light ran so hot it actually is impossible to continue holding on to it.


----------



## varuscelli

uplite said:


> When I put the light on its side on a level glass table (within 0.3°, according to iHandy Level on my iphone), the momentum from simply setting the light down is enough to start it rolling.
> 
> Yes. If the light is rolling very slowly, the lanyard nub can stop it. But if the light is rolling quickly (like, if you set it down on a slightly tilted or curved surface), it will keep rolling right over the nub.



The old version is definitely not anything like rock solid when set down length-ways on flat surface, but if I set it down solidly on one of the head facets, it'll stay put (even if prone to an occasional bit of wobble when first set down). It does a heck of a lot better than a fully rounded light, in any case.


----------



## wildweed

pjandyho said:


> Can Zebralight confirm if the neutral white SC600w does cut down in power after 5 mins on turbo? I have held it in my hand up to 8 1/2 minutes and did not see it cutting down in output. In fact the light ran so hot it actually is impossible to continue holding on to it.


Don't know about the SC600w but mine drops down right at 5 min. I also let it run till it steps down to med and it was 1hr and 59min including the 5 min step down. Mine got warm but certainly not to hot to hold. Hope that helps


----------



## Zenbaas

pjandyho said:


> Can Zebralight confirm if the neutral white SC600w does cut down in power after 5 mins on turbo? I have held it in my hand up to 8 1/2 minutes and did not see it cutting down in output. In fact the light ran so hot it actually is impossible to continue holding on to it.


See my post above. I noticed the* EXACT* same problem. Started to think that it was my imagination.


----------



## Phil40000

I am looking to buy an SC600 after reading all the good comments on this thread, is it important to get the new spec SC600? What are the differences between the first production and the new model?


----------



## pjandyho

Zenbaas said:


> See my post above. I noticed the* EXACT* same problem. Started to think that it was my imagination.


Yes I saw your post and that was what led me to try running it again to find out, because the night before I was walking around on turbo mode and after a prolonged period which I am very sure had exceeded 5 mins it got too hot I actually developed a sore thumb from heat injury having held it with thumb on the neck of the light. Doesn't happen when using my SC600.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Ran my SC600W on turbo for 9 minutes, no step down. Surface of head was 125F at the end, tail was 119F.

Not a huge deal for me, it gets hot, throttle back. Caution to the wind for you tailstanding guys. 

Now, whos gonna find out if the battery voltage/capacity indicator throttles down...


----------



## samgab

RE: The "W" version not stepping down after 5 mins on turbo:

I wonder if that is by design or by accident?

Maybe because it now has the voltage step-down function they just eliminated the timer step-down?

I wonder if they have heat tested it just keeping it on full power without wind to cool it? I agree it gets uncomfortably hot when running for long periods on max turbo... Mine steps down after exactly 5 mins, but is the original version.


----------



## pjandyho

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Ran my SC600W on turbo for 9 minutes, no step down. Surface of head was 125F at the end, tail was 119F.
> 
> Not a huge deal for me, it gets hot, throttle back. Caution to the wind for you tailstanding guys.
> 
> Now, whos gonna find out if the battery voltage/capacity indicator throttles down...


Not a big issue for me too since I don't usually run the light on high all the time (usually a few seconds only) but I just thought that I would like to try it on high and see how hot it gets. Guess I was distracted and did not actually realize the light hadn't stepped down, maybe because most of the time I was holding on to the battery tube part which is not as hot as the neck area.


----------



## Phil40000

Anyone know who has stock of the new SC600, several suppliers in the UK have sold out, i buy lots of gear from the states etc, who is ok to deal with?


----------



## samgab

Phil40000 said:


> Anyone know who has stock of the new SC600, several suppliers in the UK have sold out, i buy lots of gear from the states etc, who is ok to deal with?



You can get it direct from ZebraLight's website, free worldwide shipping:
http://www.zebralight.com/SC600-Cree-XM-L-750Lm-Flashlight-18650_p_55.html

Or did you mean the SC600W? (on pre-order according to the website)
http://www.zebralight.com/SC600w-XM-L-18650-Flashlight-Neutral-White_p_74.html


----------



## raynstacy

Zenbaas said:


> Hey guys, how many of you have tested the auto step from 750 lumens to 500 after the 5 minutes...? I have tried twice now and it doesn't step down after 5 min. Once was 8 min and the other 7 min when I switched it off due to heat. I would appreciate if the guys who have the newer versions would please test theirs.


just tested my sc600 latest version, left on high and stepped down after 5mins.


----------



## TyJo

Zenbaas do you have the SC600w or the newest version SC600? I'm wondering if the lack of stepdown after 5 minutes is only found in the SC600w or if it is found in both the SC600w and the new style SC600.


----------



## jhc37013

Zenbaas said:


> See my post above. I noticed the* EXACT* same problem. Started to think that it was my imagination.



What brand 18650 are you using, it's possible if your using a lower quality cell your not getting the 750 lumen but only the 500 hence no step down.


----------



## pjandyho

jhc37013 said:


> What brand 18650 are you using, it's possible if your using a lower quality cell your not getting the 750 lumen but only the 500 hence no step down.


I am having a similar issue of seeing no step down and I am using AW 2900.


----------



## samgab

jhc37013 said:


> What brand 18650 are you using, it's possible if your using a lower quality cell your not getting the 750 lumen but only the 500 hence no step down.



Yeah, I'm doubtful, because they mentioned it getting uncomfortably hot. Mine only gets hot on highest turbo mode. On 500lm mode it just reaches an equilibrium of a mildly warm temp...


----------



## 276

I just tested mine it dropped down at 5 minutes exact. It got warm but not hot to the point where you cant hold it. I was using an Aw 2600.

Alex


----------



## calipsoii

My light shipped with High set to 500. Imagine my surprise when a few hours after playing with it, I double-clicked it while on "high" and it went to blazingly bright. Maybe double-check that yours isn't set to 500lm - once I set it to Turbo, it gets too hot to hold within 1 minute.


----------



## Zenbaas

TyJo said:


> Zenbaas do you have the SC600w or the newest version SC600? I'm wondering if the lack of stepdown after 5 minutes is only found in the SC600w or if it is found in both the SC600w and the new style SC600.


I have the SC600W.



jhc37013 said:


> What brand 18650 are you using, it's possible if your using a lower quality cell your not getting the 750 lumen but only the 500 hence no step down.


As others have said thats not the problem I believe. But just for clarity I'm using XTAR 18700's 2600 (ie. Sanyo protected batteries).



pjandyho said:


> I am having a similar issue of seeing no step down and I am using AW 2900.


Yup, there you go.

The lack of auto step down is a bit of an issue for me to be honest. It is something that is supposed to work but doesn't (ZL didn't say anything beforehand about changing how the step down works). Now the question is what else potentially doesn't work...? From the quick feedback here it seem that only the "W" models seem to be affected.


----------



## Houdiny

calipsoii said:


> My light shipped with High set to 500. Imagine my surprise when a few hours after playing with it, I double-clicked it while on "high" and it went to blazingly bright. Maybe double-check that yours isn't set to 500lm - once I set it to Turbo, it gets too hot to hold within 1 minute.



Perhaps that's the reason for getting no step-down to high after 5 minutes? If it's already in high mode there's no stepping down to high mode... I haven't received my SC600W yet, so I can't check for myself, so could you guys go and check if your lights actually aren't in turbo mode?

Regards,
Martin


----------



## Zenbaas

Houdiny said:


> Perhaps that's the reason for getting no step-down to high after 5 minutes? If it's already in high mode there's no stepping down to high mode... I haven't received my SC600W yet, so I can't check for myself, so could you guys go and check if your lights actually aren't in turbo mode?
> 
> Regards,
> Martin


It is in Turbo mode. If it wasn't then I would be rather worried that the light can't handle more than 8 minutes on 500L before it becomes so hot that it could scold your skin off your hand. It is simply not stepping down after the 5 minutes.

Now I see some members say that this isn't a problem for them but if I want any of the rest of my family to use the light other than myself the step down is a rather critical function.There are ways around it of course but it takes away one of the perks and safety aspects of the light.


----------



## pjandyho

I can't believe you guys. We are facing a real problem here with the light not stepping down on turbo and you guys are doubting us like as if we don't know what we are doing? For goodness sake, this SC600w that I am having issue with heat and so on is the *third* SC600 series light I have and I am very sure of what I am doing.


----------



## pjandyho

Anyway, forget about the step down issue. Here's something for you guys who are waiting for the beam shot comparo. As usual, I am not a white wall beam shot guy since I prefer looking at beam shots in real world applications. You guys be the judge on which you like better.


----------



## Zenbaas

Great pics. I must say I like both tints.


----------



## pjandyho

Zenbaas said:


> Great pics. I must say I like both tints.


I like both too. The cool white seems to work very well for urban usage which is why it was given EDC duty. The neutral one would be for my camping and trekking use only and it does it's job well here.


----------



## Houdiny

pjandyho said:


> I can't believe you guys. We are facing a real problem here with the light not stepping down on turbo and you guys are doubting us like as if we don't know what we are doing? For goodness sake, this SC600w that I am having issue with heat and so on is the *third* SC600 series light I have and I am very sure of what I am doing.



Sorry, I did not want to imply that you didn't know what you were doing, I was just hoping that this - in my opinion quite significant problem - was solving itself...


----------



## Zenbaas

Houdiny said:


> Sorry, I did not want to imply that you didn't know what you were doing, I was just hoping that this - in my opinion quite significant problem - was solving itself...


Don't worry, I would love for this problem to solve itself. What concerns me it that a 5 minute QC check wasn't done(unless me and pjandyho are just very special). I'm curious to see if all the "W" versions have the same problem.


----------



## samgab

Okay, let's test... Anyone out there with a "W" version that DOES drop down from turbo to high after 5 Mins? Anyone? Even one "W" version?


----------



## pjandyho

Zenbaas said:


> Don't worry, I would love for this problem to solve itself. What concerns me it that a 5 minute QC check wasn't done(unless me and pjandyho are just very special). I'm curious to see if all the "W" versions have the same problem.


I just retested both the cool white and they do drop down at around 4:30 minutes. Not so with the W version. It just gets hotter and hotter.


----------



## pjandyho

Houdiny said:


> Sorry, I did not want to imply that you didn't know what you were doing, I was just hoping that this - in my opinion quite significant problem - was solving itself...


No worries. And no it is not solving by itself. Was about to PM Zebralight about it and saw on his profile that he is reading this thread a few minutes after I posted the beam comparison photos above but I am not reading any of his response here.


----------



## samgab

pjandyho said:


> No worries. And no it is not solving by itself. Was about to PM Zebralight about it and saw on his profile that he is reading this thread a few minutes after I posted the beam comparison photos above but I am not reading any of his response here.



Give it time... He would probably have to do some investigation and find out what's what before posting here...


----------



## samgab

Hey, some interesting (well, interesting to me at least) facts about my SC600.
I hooked up the temperature probe to my Fluke 87 V DMM and pointed the SC600 down onto a bench surface with the temp probe in between the bench surface and the front glass of the SC600 in front of the emitter.
I turned it on turbo and logged the temp min/max/avg.
The probe temp increased to 151.4 degrees Celsius, until at 4 minutes and 20 seconds it dropped to high.
Then the temp started to decrease until it reached 124.2 degrees C where it stabilised, and stayed there.

Pretty hot stuff!
Also, at the time when it dropped from turbo to high, it was so hot at the head it hurt to touch it there.


----------



## Zenbaas

samgab said:


> Hey, some interesting (well, interesting to me at least) facts about my SC600.
> I hooked up the temperature probe to my Fluke 87 V DMM and pointed the SC600 down onto a bench surface with the temp probe in between the bench surface and the front glass of the SC600 in front of the emitter.
> I turned it on turbo and logged the temp min/max/avg.
> The probe temp increased to 151.4 degrees Celsius, until at 4 minutes and 20 seconds it dropped to high.
> Then the temp started to decrease until it reached 124.2 degrees C where it stabilised, and stayed there.
> 
> Pretty hot stuff!
> Also, at the time when it dropped from turbo to high, it was so hot at the head it hurt to touch it there.



I can believe that. Now Imagine the temp after 6-8 minutes on turbo..!


----------



## samgab

NB: with several other ambient lights on, the drop from 750 to 500 lm was almost imperceptible.
The "W" version only runs 640 lm on Turbo, and (allegedly) drops to 430 lm after ??? minutes.
My question, and don't jump down my throat for asking, is: Is it possible that it _is_ dropping and it's just not very noticeable?

Because presumably the electronic circuit is the same one they were doing on the newest iteration of the non-W version, and just the emitter bin is different...


----------



## Zenbaas

samgab said:


> NB: with several other ambient lights on, the drop from 750 to 500 lm was almost imperceptible.
> The "W" version only runs 640 lm on Turbo, and (allegedly) drops to 430 lm after ??? minutes.
> My question, and don't jump down my throat for asking, is: Is it possible that it _is_ dropping and it's just not very noticeable?
> 
> Because presumably the electronic circuit is the same one they were doing on the newest iteration of the non-W version, and just the emitter bin is different...



I did it a few times and I stared at the light during those critical few Minutes even with the lights off. The things that gives it away is would the light continue to get warmer to a point where you can't even hold it if it stepped down..?


----------



## hazna

Hmm... I've got a sc600w on the way. Now you guys have got me worried about the step down feature. Do any of you guys with the 750-500lumen step issue, also have issues with the step down from high to low (overdischarge warning)?


----------



## samgab

Zenbaas said:


> I did it a few times and I stared at the light during those critical few Minutes even with the lights off. The things that gives it away is would the light continue to get warmer to a point where you can't even hold it if it stepped down..?



Best way to prove it beyond all shadow of a doubt would be a tail current test.
I just did it with mine, and although the figures may not be absolutely correct due to burden voltage etc, I was getting about 2.5 Amps initially, which then dropped to 1.9 Amps at 4 mins, 20 secs.
A current test would prove conclusively if the level is dropping at all and at what time, and would be more scientific than visual observation of the light, or feeling how warm it is...


----------



## pjandyho

samgab said:


> NB: with several other ambient lights on, the drop from 750 to 500 lm was almost imperceptible.
> The "W" version only runs 640 lm on Turbo, and (allegedly) drops to 430 lm after ??? minutes.
> My question, and don't jump down my throat for asking, is: Is it possible that it _is_ dropping and it's just not very noticeable?
> 
> Because presumably the electronic circuit is the same one they were doing on the newest iteration of the non-W version, and just the emitter bin is different...


If you refer to my beam shots above, does the brightness look any different to you? They are all shot with the same camera settings on H1 turbo. So if you don't notice much difference in brightness between both, can I make an assumption and say that a step down on the SC600w would be as obvious as the SC600?

My suspicion is that the step down was left out on the programming stage for the board. Is it making sense to you?


----------



## Zenbaas

> I did it a few times and I stared at the light during those critical few Minutes even with the lights off. The things that gives it away is would the light continue to get warmer to a point where you can't even hold it if it stepped down..?
> 
> 
> 
> <br />
> <br />
> Best way to prove it beyond all shadow of a doubt would be a tail current test.<br />
> I just did it with mine, and although the figures may not be absolutely correct due to burden voltage etc, I was getting about 2.5 Amps initially, which then dropped to 1.9 Amps at 4 mins, 20 secs.<br />
> A current test would prove conclusively if the level is dropping at all and at what time, and would be more scientific than visual observation of the light, or feeling how warm it is...
Click to expand...

It may be more scientific but I have little doubt that we have misunderstood what is going on. Pjandyho has two other SC600's so I think he may have an idea of what "stepping down" looks like, or the lack thereof. I don't have a DMM yet so I cannot test in any case. I can easily see my H600 stepping down though although it having a bigger gap between turbo and high than the SC600's.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Great shots Andy! 

Running AW 18650's in my 600W, no step down.

Whoever said about family (non-flashaholics) using the light brings up a good point. My brothers wife asked me what she should get him for Christmas, I told her to grab the SC600W. With a 5 and a 3 year old, I am concerned about this light burning the little ones.

When the bug is fixed, hopefully we can exchange the defective units...


----------



## pjandyho

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Great shots Andy!
> 
> Running AW 18650's in my 600W, no step down.
> 
> Whoever said about family (non-flashaholics) using the light brings up a good point. My brothers wife asked me what she should get him for Christmas, I told her to grab the SC600W. With a 5 and a 3 year old, I am concerned about this light burning the little ones.
> 
> When the bug is fixed, hopefully we can exchange the defective units...


Thanks! Are my eyes playing tricks on me or does the SC600w shots actually look a tad brighter than the SC600 ones? Both are with freshly charged batteries.

I think you had better warn your sister in-law about not running the light on turbo for too long and to watch out for the heat build-up.


----------



## pblanch

Wow. Makes me glad I got one of the originals without the "ramping" function. I can see mine go dimmer at around the 5min mark (still blinding though). 

Surprised this was missed in QC. I am just hoping it is all a misunderstanding (know that never happens) and a lot of observations on this makes me wonder whats going on. Those temperatures are scorching but they are out the front aren't they, wouldn't it be different with the heat sinking mass of the unit itself and so wouldn't be a true reflection of what the temp of the metal is. Correct me if I am off. 

Note: I would have thought it would be the same electronics as the non w version, is anyone with the non w version noticing this as well (newer ones that is).


----------



## Zenbaas

pblanch said:


> Wow. Makes me glad I got one of the originals without the "ramping" function. I can see mine go dimmer at around the 5min mark (still blinding though).
> 
> Surprised this was missed in QC. I am just hoping it is all a misunderstanding (know that never happens) and a lot of observations on this makes me wonder whats going on. Those temperatures are scorching but they are out the front aren't they, wouldn't it be different with the heat sinking mass of the unit itself and so wouldn't be a true reflection of what the temp of the metal is. Correct me if I am off.
> 
> Note: *I would have thought it would be the same electronics as the non w version*, is anyone with the non w version noticing this as well (newer ones that is).



Same here. I guess we'll only see when more people receive their W units. I think one poster said that they have one of the newer revision units and it does step down....?


----------



## Houdiny

pjandyho said:


> Thanks! Are my eyes playing tricks on me or does the SC600w shots actually look a tad brighter than the SC600 ones? Both are with freshly charged batteries.
> 
> I think you had better warn your sister in-law about not running the light on turbo for too long and to watch out for the heat build-up.



My eyes were playing tricks on me as well until I took your pictures (I hope you don't mind!), desaturated them and throttled down the exposure. Now you see the SC600 is brighter than the SC600W.


----------



## pjandyho

Thanks Houdiny! I guess the difference in color is playing tricks on my eyes.


----------



## yifu

samgab said:


> Hey, some interesting (well, interesting to me at least) facts about my SC600.
> I hooked up the temperature probe to my Fluke 87 V DMM and pointed the SC600 down onto a bench surface with the temp probe in between the bench surface and the front glass of the SC600 in front of the emitter.
> I turned it on turbo and logged the temp min/max/avg.
> The probe temp increased to 151.4 degrees Celsius, until at 4 minutes and 20 seconds it dropped to high.
> Then the temp started to decrease until it reached 124.2 degrees C where it stabilised, and stayed there.
> 
> Pretty hot stuff!
> Also, at the time when it dropped from turbo to high, it was so hot at the head it hurt to touch it there.


151.4 Celsius!!? That's way too hot! My SC600 when held in hand never gets too hot to hold at all, maybe yours has a problem?


----------



## samgab

Nah, that's not the temperature of the surface of the metal... It's measuring the emitted heat out of the front...


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

I measured on the surface of the head 125F after 9 minutes of non-stepdown 600W. Thats holding it off and on, I imagine not holding at all would yield a higher temp.


----------



## thaugen

My SC600W is not stepping down after five minutes...


----------



## edpmis02

I just ordered a 600W over the weekend directly from Zebralight. Credit card has been charged.. any idea on the lead time for delivery?


----------



## moshow9

hat tint is just awesome, thanks for the pictures pjandyho! I wanted to pick this one up on preorder but I am glad that I didn't. I hate to say it, but after some of the preorder issues of the SC600 I thought it would be best to take a wait and see approach.

I don't think anybody who has posted that their light steps down from Turbo to High is a SC600w owner (although I very well may be mistaken), I think it's only been those with SC600's. I can also offer up that my SC600 does step down @ 4:30 mark and the drop in lumens is easily noticeable. It would be very hard to miss the shift in difference of brightness. Going off the three who have received their SC600w's, this problem may not be limited.


----------



## edpmis02

Is it the original SC600 or the updated model (with step regulation) that people have tested as working correctly?


----------



## TyJo

I'm also surprised that the "w" models seem to be the only ones affected, since the only difference is the emitter tint bin I would think that all new lights would have the step-down issue. Maybe everyone is buying the SC600w and the older SC600 inventory is still being rotated out? Hopefully someone hears something soon because I will probably have one of these (SC600w) waiting for me at Christmas.


----------



## kreisler

maybe the sc600W doesnt have a stepdown because it's less bright in Turbo mode and doesnt need to step down?


----------



## moshow9

kreisler said:


> maybe the sc600W doesnt have a stepdown because it's less bright in Turbo mode and doesnt need to step down?


That might make sense if the light didn't get too hot to hold.


----------



## calipsoii

Just tested my SC600w on AW 2900 and it does not step down after 5 minutes. I heatsinked it with my hand for the entire duration and it was comfortable to hold. It's definitely uncomfortable to leave it running unattended and pick it up though.

For me personally it's not such a big deal. I'm far more mortified that someone will stare into the emitter, flip it on to Turbo and give themselves eye damage (as everyone I hand my lights to seems to do). That said, I'm sure there will be a lot of people who take issue with this, so I'll just wait and see what ZebraLight's response is.


----------



## samgab

kreisler said:


> maybe the sc600W doesnt have a stepdown because it's less bright in Turbo mode and doesnt need to step down?



That crossed my mind too, so I checked the ZL SC600W website to see if they talk about the 5 min stepdown there, and they do.
It is mentioned on the official page for the SC600W:


> Light Output
> 
> High: H1 *430*Lm with *645*Lm turbo in the first 5 min (2hrs) or H2 *172*Lm (5.9hrs) / *284*Lm (3hrs) /*430*Lm (2.1hrs) / 4Hz Strobe



Also, in answer to the question above about which lights ARE stepping down... Mine is first gen and does step down.
I haven't seen a single person yet with the W version come on here and say that their light DOES step down after 4-5 mins.


----------



## uplite

I've also tested my SC600w running on Turbo for 6+ minutes, and it does not step down.

For each test, I first removed the battery, clicked the button a few times to remove residual charge, and let the light cool down to ambient temperature. Then I turned it on, double-clicked from Turbo to High and back to ensure it was in Turbo mode, and let it sit on the table for 3½ minutes before watching it very closely.

My SC600w does not step down from turbo to high after even 6 minutes. Around 6 minutes the head of the light starts to feel uncomfortably hot.

This is not a big issue for me since I only use Turbo in short bursts. But knowing this, I would never loan this light to a non-flashaholic. They might burn out the emitter by leaving it on. And maybe burn their fingers.

-Jeff


----------



## GeoBruin

I can remember when the specs for the gen 1 SC600 were released and half the people here were turned off by the fact that the light has a step down. Now we've got a light that apparently doesn't step down and people are freaking out. I'm a bit torn. I like the idea of protecting the emitter via some form of thermal management, but I also like the idea of being able to run the thing on turbo until I want to back it off. I guess we'll see what happens. I intend to get one regardless, and based on the tint pictures I've seen, I will enjoy it either way.


----------



## Zenbaas

GeoBruin said:


> I can remember when the specs for the gen 1 SC600 were released and half the people here were turned off by the fact that the light has a step down. Now we've got a light that apparently doesn't step down and people are freaking out. I'm a bit torn. I like the idea of protecting the emitter via some form of thermal management, but I also like the idea of being able to run the thing on turbo until I want to back it off. I guess we'll see what happens. I intend to get one regardless, and based on the tint pictures I've seen, I will enjoy it either way.



Well the fact that it doesn't step down makes it unsafe IMHO. I don't think you quite understand how hot this light can get past it's 5min cutoff. ZL has been following the thread so I'm sure they know what is going on, the question now is when will we hear anything from them...?


----------



## easilyled

Zenbaas said:


> Well the fact that it doesn't step down makes it unsafe IMHO. I don't think you quite understand how hot this light can get past it's 5min cutoff. ZL has been following the thread so I'm sure they know what is going on, the question now is when will we hear anything from them...?



I think the light _could_ be unsafe in the wrong hands. In our CPF hands, however, armed with the knowledge that we have I can't see that it should be too much of a problem. There are many lights which I own that would become unfeasibly hot if I didn't turn them off or down to a lower level. This particular light would only be unsafe we didn't follow this rule, perhaps by putting it down and leaving it on turbo for a long time.
We also need to make sure that we warn anyone else who might use it and keep it out of reach of small children.


----------



## wildweed

edpmis02 said:


> Is it the original SC600 or the updated model (with step regulation) that people have tested as working correctly?


 Mine is a new sc600 with lanyard ring and step down regulation . It steps down right at 5 min from turbo to high and it steps down to med at 1hr and 59min. That's as far as I run it down. I am using a AW2900 battery


----------



## Zenbaas

easilyled said:


> I think the light _could_ be unsafe in the wrong hands. In our CPF hands, however, armed with the knowledge that we have I can't see that it should be too much of a problem. There are many lights which I own that would become unfeasibly hot if I didn't turn them off or down to a lower level. This particular light would only be unsafe we didn't follow this rule, perhaps by putting it down and leaving it on turbo for a long time.
> We also need to make sure that we warn anyone else who might use it and keep it out of reach of small children.


Thats true but I would want my family to use this light without having to give a instructional tutorial every time someone uses it who isn't a flashaholic. You could then of course configure it to just work on the 500L setting from the get go but thats not how it is supposed to work. Working on a workaround isn't the issue here, this is simply a problem that resulted from an oversight that must be rectified by ZL. It needs to work according to their _own_ specifications. Simple as that.


----------



## uplite

Duplicate - oops.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

If I buy a 600W and it actually does step down, I would be more than happy to trade it to one of you guys for one that doesn't step down. 

Ordering now and hoping for no step-down.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Ouch! That's a little high...but then again, this could become a collectors item if the next batch has the "problem" fixed!


----------



## thaugen

I e-mailed Zebralight because my SC600w is not stepping down...It is going back because I have children in the house who could accidentally get their hands on my flashlights...I really wanted this light to work...


----------



## swan

After seeing pjandyho,s pics, i wont be rushing to get the w model. My 2 week old lanyard model sc600 has the best color rendition out of all my lights. After 5mins you can notice the step down quite easily and gets to a temperature similar to a warm cup of coffee, great light.


----------



## burntoshine

i hope mine steps down, but i'll keep it either way. 

i ordered mine over the weekend and did NOT get a shipping confirmation today. does anyone know if they're shipping the SC600Ws? i noticed that some of you got shipping notices and some didn't. i'm still confused about the "pre-order" status on the website, since i know they've already shipped some. i emailed Zcs, so maybe they can tell me the deal.

so far, only lighthound sent me a shipping notification (for my AWs). still waiting on flashlightz.com for the charger, too.

waiting is the pits.


----------



## Diablo_331

burntoshine said:


> i hope mine steps down, but i'll keep it either way.
> 
> i ordered mine over the weekend and did NOT get a shipping confirmation today. does anyone know if they're shipping the SC600Ws? i noticed that some of you got shipping notices and some didn't. i'm still confused about the "pre-order" status on the website, since i know they've already shipped some. i emailed Zcs, so maybe they can tell me the deal.
> 
> so far, only lighthound sent me a shipping notification (for my AWs). still waiting on flashlightz.com for the charger, too.
> 
> waiting is the pits.


Please let us know what ZL says about the shipping of pre-ordered sc600ws as I am waiting on one as well.


----------



## pjandyho

I think other than the high heat produced by the light not stepping down, the main concern would be for those who uses an inferior unprotected battery. The high current draw without step down might pose an unneccessary hazard.


----------



## burntoshine

Diablo_331 said:


> Please let us know what ZL says about the shipping of pre-ordered sc600ws as I am waiting on one as well.



will do.


----------



## Phil40000

Just ordered one of these bad boys in full fat 750 lumen cool LED flavour. Ended up buying direct from ZL in the end as i wanted to make sure i got the updated version with step reg etc. Also just orderded some food for it in the guise of AW 3100mah protected 18650 cells from Oveready. I have some 2900mah cells but with the potential output from this light i want to quell any FUBAR before it happens. I have knackered brand new AW IMR cells recently in a Jetbeam RRT-0 XM-L and i ran it in bursts respecting its output, to no avail. Yeah, yeah i know the ZL SC600 has low current cut-off, so did the JB RRT-0.

I usually only purchase throwers but after reading the glowing words about it here i could not resist.


----------



## henry1960

Phil40000 said:


> Just ordered one of these bad boys in full fat 750 lumen cool LED flavour.
> 
> I usually only purchase throwers but after reading the glowing words about it here i could not resist.



You Will Have No Regrets!!!


----------



## Phil40000

The force is strong with this one.


----------



## Overclocker

if you use them as a bike light you'll want the no step down "feature"/defect as the flowing air keeps it cool even at 750 lumens


----------



## UpstandingCitizen

It's amazing to me that some people are acting as though they don't care about the step-down issue. 

I mean, why would you want a light that becomes uncomfortably hot? Also, why would you want something that doesn't conform to specs?

I'm personally not interested in a SC600, as I'm still waiting for the Q50, but this would be a deal-breaker for me if not resolved.


----------



## energythoughts

Got my SC600w today, and spent time comparing to my SC600... initial thoughts on the 600w.. Color is great on Turbo.. seems to get warmer and warmer as you lower the output... the lanyard attachment is much smaller than I expected.. totally not an issue for any reason. My SC600 is the non-lanyard, non step-down regulated, but with clip version (version 2?).. 

I just wanted to clarify/confirm something.. folks here are talking about the lack of step-down in their SC600w (mine is no exception.. tested it twice).. That is step down from Turbo to H1. I tested my SC600 and it does drop right down at exactly 4:34 every time (not so with my 600w)... but comments were made regarding liking/not liking the step-down feature... Doesn't ALL flavors of the 600 regardless of how old, drop down from Turbo to H1? The "regulation" feature that was recently added only kicks in when the battery can't support the current output mode you are in.. and it drops you into a lower output.. on my non step-down regulated SC600, it just turns off... I can turn it right back on in a lower mode which is fine for me..

My question is has anyone tested their SC600w on a discharged 18650 to see if the step-down regulation still works? as in drops into a lower output mode without turning off. The issue we all seem to have with the 600w and not dropping down from turbo to H1 is definitely an issue for heat and battery safety concerns.. but I didn't run an 18650 down low enough to test the step-down regulation into the lower outputs yet.

Regarding Heat:
Using both 600 and 600w at the same time it "seemed" like the 600w was getting hotter faster.. not sure though after running this test (measured with a Fluke 62 Mini IR):

SC600
T=0 min - ~97 degrees
T=1 min - 103.5
T=2 min - 109.5
T=3 min - 114
T=4 min - 118.5
T=4:34 min - drops down to H1 output
T=5 min - 119.5

SC600w
T=0 min - ~97 degrees
T=1 min - 102.5
T=2 min - 108.5
T=3 min - 113.5
T=4 min - 117.5
T=5 min - 121 I picked up the light at this point to cool it down.. since it wasn't dropping down in output wasn't sure how much higher the temp would go

a few pictures.. not so nice. but I was really trying to match the color temperature to what I was really seeing... that said I feel like there is more green in these pics on the SC600 than I see in real life.... all of these are set to daylight white balance


SC600 Left SC600w right - Lowest H2 ouput







SC600 left SC600w right - turbo






SC600 left SC600w right - turbo





SC600 Left SC600w right - Lowest H2 ouput


----------



## ofgmjnfdu

I'm disappointed about the tint.
The tint of SC600w seems green.
Waited for months but got this greenish tint
Sad.


----------



## ofgmjnfdu

energythoughts said:


> My question is has anyone tested their SC600w on a discharged 18650 to see if the step-down regulation still works?


Yes, it does.


----------



## WadeF

Are there any estimates on when the neutral version will be available to ship?


----------



## Derek Dean

ofgmjnfdu said:


> I'm disappointed about the tint.
> The tint of SC600w seems green.
> Waited for months but got this greenish tint
> Sad.


I still don't understand why everybody is so hung up on the tint. It's easy as pie to add a filter to the SC600 and change it to almost any tint you want. There's no locktite on the bezel, so it only takes about 2 minutes to open it up, cut the filter to size, place it inside the front glass cover, and then put the bezel back on. Presto chango, instant tint makeover. 

I've been completely happy with mine since I added a magenta filter, and now instead of focusing on whether it's to cool or to green, I just enjoy it for the great light it is. 

What's really fun is, because it's SO easy to change filters, I've been cutting out quite a few lately and have found that I REALLY enjoy adding a tungsten filter to my cool white SC600 for a candle light effect when tail standing it at night before going to bed. It gives more of a golden glow rather than the white, color balanced light I use for my job related duties. 

Honestly, there is no reason to be limited to what ever tint a manufacturer is able to provide when it's so amazingly simple and inexpensive to change the tint to almost anything you could want by adding a filter.

Here's all the info you need:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?320811-Changing-LED-Tint-With-Filters


----------



## Theorem29

Absolutely beautiful beam-shots energythoughts! :thumbsup: I really like it when people post shots from the side like that instead of the usual direct white-wall angle, as in my opinion it gives a significantly better (ie more accurate) representation of the hotspot color and spill. 

Amazingly those shots look near identical to 4sevens recent High CRI light offerings, which have a rose colored spill and yellowish/orange hotspot. Obviously its not as warm in color temp, but from the looks of it it appears to be a lighter version of the XP-G High CRI tint, which is very good!

I placed my order for a 600W on Wednesday and still no ship notification yet, but I hope it will ship sometime this week. But I am really looking forward to receiving it based on the beamshot pics I have seen in this thread thus far. I have been looking for a long time to find that perfect creamy colored neutral tint, and the 600W seems to hit very close to that mark based on the pictures. 

Very nice! As for the Turbo step-down issue, not a problem for me but I do hope they get that ironed out (these ZL's are really like software aren't they?). Maybe they should have done a beta-test :nana:


----------



## ofgmjnfdu

Derek Dean said:


> I still don't understand why everybody is so hung up on the tint. It's easy as pie to add a filter to the SC600 and change it to almost any tint you want. There's no locktite on the bezel, so it only takes about 2 minutes to open it up, cut the filter to size, place it inside the front glass cover, and then put the bezel back on. Presto chango, instant tint makeover.


Nice idea.
But adding a filter reduce the output, also reduce the CRI.


----------



## thaugen

UpstandingCitizen said:


> It's amazing to me that some people are acting as though they don't care about the step-down issue.
> 
> I mean, why would you want a light that becomes uncomfortably hot? Also, why would you want something that doesn't conform to specs?
> 
> I'm personally not interested in a SC600, as I'm still waiting for the Q50, but this would be a deal-breaker for me if not resolved.



I agree...my SC600W is on the way back to Zebralight for a refund. It seems the pre-order lights are all suffering with the lack of step-down from turbo on high which makes the light unsafe in my opinion.


----------



## Zeruel

energythoughts said:


> SC600 Left SC600w right - Lowest H2 ouput
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SC600 left SC600w right - turbo



If the tint is really what I see on my monitor, that is truly green. :green:


----------



## kwak

Am i missing something here?

It seems that some (if not all) SC600w's are not having a noticeable step down after 5 mins like the non w version.
I don't really understand why this is a problem to the point where the light needs returning.

First off even if the light had a step down, if you turn it off and back on again it runs on turbo for another 5 mins.
So for kids or non flashaholics it's extremely easy to get around the turbo kick down.

Secondly, 
I regularly carry out the procedure above and although the light is certainly warm to the touch it's by no means hot enough to cause burns.


Sure if you place the light lens down and leave it on turbo it might well get THAT hot, but that's unreasonable use and even the step down version would get too hot to touch in that situation.

Lastly,
Has anyone carried out any tail cap amp measurements?
It could be that the light IS stepping down but is doing so in a gradual way so not noticeable.


I think people need to put a little perspective on things here.

First we need definitive measurements to confirm 100% there is no step down
Then we need definitive temperature measurements to confirm it IS getting hot to the point of being unsafe.

As i say even with me abusing my SC600 and constantly running it on turbo, in a outdoors environment it has never got hot enough to burn me.



Cheers
Mark


----------



## shane45_1911

Derek Dean said:


> I still don't understand why everybody is so hung up on the tint. It's easy as pie to add a filter to the SC600 and change it to almost any tint you want.



This is a bandaid solution. I would prefer not to have the injury in the first place. Especially after waiting so long for ZL to supposedly get a premium tint for the long-awaited "W" version.


----------



## Scubie67

I wonder if the rush to get these SC600s out the door (mainly due to them being probably best selling flashlight in its class out there)has made QC of tint colors slip some?


----------



## Zenbaas

kwak said:


> Am i missing something here?
> 
> It seems that some (if not all) SC600w's are not having a noticeable step down after 5 mins like the non w version.
> I don't really understand why this is a problem to the point where the light needs returning.
> 
> First off even if the light had a step down, if you turn it off and back on again it runs on turbo for another 5 mins.
> So for kids or non flashaholics it's extremely easy to get around the turbo kick down.
> 
> Secondly,
> I regularly carry out the procedure above and although the light is certainly warm to the touch it's by no means hot enough to cause burns.
> 
> 
> Sure if you place the light lens down and leave it on turbo it might well get THAT hot, but that's unreasonable use and even the step down version would get too hot to touch in that situation.
> 
> Lastly,
> Has anyone carried out any tail cap amp measurements?
> It could be that the light IS stepping down but is doing so in a gradual way so not noticeable.
> 
> 
> I think people need to put a little perspective on things here.
> 
> First we need definitive measurements to confirm 100% there is no step down
> Then we need definitive temperature measurements to confirm it IS getting hot to the point of being unsafe.
> 
> *As i say even with me abusing my SC600 and constantly running it on turbo, in a outdoors environment it has never got hot enough to burn me.*
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Mark


1. I'm glad you feel that way about your SC600. Frankly I believe that the SC600W version does get hot enough to burn you, I also believe like MANY of the other users have noted that the light is NOT stepping down. I don't need tailcap measurements to prove that to me, I am not an idiot and neither are the other users who have reiterated this. I also don't need further temperature measurements to confirm that it gets dangerously hot,my hands being unable to hold it confirms this for me as well (very scientific, I know )

Frankly it is up to the end user to decide if they want to return their light or not. I for one bought a light with a 5 minute step-down feature which protects me as well as the life of my flashlight. If you are happy with a "defective" product then thats your prerogative. I on the other hand, am not.


----------



## pjandyho

Zenbaas said:


> 1. I'm glad you feel that way about your SC600. Frankly I believe that the SC600W version does get hot enough to burn you, I also believe like MANY of the other users have noted that the light is NOT stepping down. I don't need tailcap measurements to prove that to me, I am not an idiot and neither are the other users who have reiterated this. I also don't need further temperature measurements to confirm that it gets dangerously hot,my hands being unable to hold it confirms this for me as well (very scientific, I know )
> 
> Frankly it is up to the end user to decide if they want to return their light or not. I for one bought a light with a 5 minute step-down feature which protects me as well as the life of my flashlight. If you are happy with a "defective" product then thats your prerogative. I on the other hand, am not.


Agreed 100%. Some people are just unbelieving. They probably see us as some dimwits without a brain up there. Frankly, statements made about us overacting really is insulting our intellect in my opinion.

And to add, I really did get a slight burn, not visible physically but just felt a little sore. That happens when I grabbed the light after a prolonged ceiling bounce.


----------



## shane45_1911

...Just another example of why QC is almost non-existent in some cases. People have become far too tolerant in accepting things that don't work the way they are advertised. 

If you want improvements in all things (not just flashlights), the consumer MUST start speaking up and demanding things work/look/perform/etc. they way they are designed/advertised. To accept anything less just makes it harder and harder for me (and you) to be a consumer every day.

I am NOT going to put a filter on my light to compensate for a crap tint. I am NOT going to accept a light that gets too hot to hold because a feature does not work the way it is supposed to.


----------



## pjandyho

I don't have an axe to grind with ZL. I have nothing against ZL and I understand that things do happen in a production line. I was merely stating a genuine issue that I and some others had faced. Like I said, it is a non-issue for me since I could always turn down the output manually but it would be nice if ZL could be responsible and responsive enough to offer us all an exchange if we chose to. We are not talking about one or two units here. I believe someone who is involved in the programming of the circuitry just missed out on adding the step-down in the UI for the entire batch of SC600w. This believe will stand until another one who has an SC600w chimes in to say that his do step down at 5mins. Overall, I think this SC600w that I have is still a fantastic light, and no, I don't notice any green on the beam but it does look more yellow.


----------



## TyJo

I think the tint is acceptable. It is a large die emitter and there were enough complaints about PWM so now a lot of manufacturers are going to current controlled only. From my understanding... Large die emitter + wide range of outputs + current controlled only = tint shifts at certain outputs. There seemed to be a lot of variation in neutral offerings from other manufacturers recently, I don't think this has been seen with the Zebralight. I think Zebralight has done a great job with their tints.

As far as the step down feature... Safety issues aside, I would not accept a lack of step down for 1 reason, I want my light to last. I do ceiling bounce my lights occasionally, usually not li-ion powered ones, but it is a feature that I like to have. I don't want to ceiling bounce a light, or have a family member/friend do the same and come back an hour later to a blue emitter that is hours away from going poof. While I would rarely use the light longer then 5 minutes on max, I guess the piece of mind that my flashlight will protect it's emitter is necessary for me.


----------



## Overclocker

someone's gonna get fired at the factory hahahahaha


----------



## calipsoii

TyJo said:


> I think the tint is acceptable. It is a large die emitter and there were enough complaints about PWM so now a lot of manufacturers are going to current controlled only.



You've pretty much hit the nail on the head.

Zebralight has already said that they bought the exact tint bin they did with the XP-G's, so this really is the best that Cree has to offer. The emitter is HUGE - there is going to be some color variation across the beam. The same thing happened with the SST-50 and even more so on the SST-90. I'd love for someone to show me a large-die emitter at 4500k that doesn't have color variation across the beam. I've bought every one I can find, both in flashlights and loose from the manufacturers, and haven't found one yet.

As for it being current controlled, basically people got what they asked for. I'm personally of the opinion that any light marketed for its tint should be PWM controlled with a higher frequency (4mhz+). Runtimes be damned, if I'm paying for a premium emitter, I don't want it shifting all different colors at different levels. Sadly, it seems more and more manufacturers are moving away from it. Ah well.


----------



## shane45_1911

Overclocker said:


> someone's gonna get fired at the factory hahahahaha



Not relevant or appropriate. We are constructively pointing out issues we are having. This is not a witch hunt.


----------



## Zenbaas

pjandyho said:


> I don't have an axe to grind with ZL. I have nothing against ZL and I understand that things do happen in a production line. I was merely stating a genuine issue that I and some others had faced. Like I said, it is a non-issue for me since I could always turn down the output manually but it would be *nice if ZL could be responsible and responsive enough to offer us all an exchange if we chose to*. We are not talking about one or two units here. I believe someone who is involved in the programming of the circuitry just missed out on adding the step-down in the UI for the entire batch of SC600w. This believe will stand until another one who has an SC600w chimes in to say that his do step down at 5mins. Overall, I think this SC600w that I have is still a fantastic light, and no, I don't notice any green on the beam but it does look more yellow.



Nice enough...?  It's expected. They have shipped us defective units. I will see how they handle all of this. I am interested in a LOT of their upcoming lights from small to the larger 3-XML ones, so how this all goes down will determine if I deal with them again. I'm sure they'll sort us out though.


----------



## Trancersteve

It's a problem which would bother me.

The SC600w is advertised that it will step down after 5 minutes in turbo, this is needs to happen for a reason! In order to reduce heat and extend the life of the emitter. As mentioned a few posts above; without this feature and handing the light to a non flashaholic wouldn't be a good idea. 

This isn't a cheap light by any means, and I'd like the light to work for years to come. Even if the light doesn't reach a temperature which will burn you hand, you can bet your life that it isn't doing the lifespan of the emitter any good.

This isn't the first time that early buyers have been stung by ZL, sadly. :shakehead

It would be nice to hear a response from ZL to confirm this issue and what will be done about it.


----------



## moshow9

Overclocker said:


> someone's gonna get fired at the factory hahahahaha


I personally do not find that funny. While it may be a big mistake, it's still a mistake nonetheless. How many do any of us make mistakes at work? It happens to all of us and I would hate for anybody to be fired over one.


----------



## DM51

Quite a few crabby posts creeping into this thread... and overclocker, your post was NOT funny...

Keep it civil, please, or corrective action will be taken.


----------



## fnsooner

Trancersteve said:


> The SC600w is advertised that it will step down after 5 minutes in turbo, this is needs to happen for a reason!



I haven't been paying attention lately about the whole step down after 5 min thing. I recieved one of the earlier version cool white tints and tested it last night and it did not step down. So I go to ZLs website to read up on this step down and can only find where it steps down when the battery gets low. http://www.zebralight.com/SC600w-XM-L-18650-Flashlight-Neutral-White_p_74.html


Can someone point me to where ZebraLight advertises this five minute step down?

Personally, I don't care which version I get, step down or no step down.


----------



## thaugen

fnsooner said:


> I haven't been paying attention lately about the whole step down after 5 min thing. I recieved one of the earlier version cool white tints and tested it last night and it did not step down. So I go to ZLs website to read up on this step down and can only find where it steps down when the battery gets low. http://www.zebralight.com/SC600w-XM-L-18650-Flashlight-Neutral-White_p_74.html
> 
> 
> Can someone point me to where ZebraLight advertises this five minute step down?
> 
> Personally, I don't care which version I get, step down or no step down.









Light Output
High: H1 *500*Lm with *750*Lm turbo in the first 5 min (2hrs) or H2 *200*Lm (5.9hrs) / *330*Lm (3hrs) /*500*Lm (2.1hrs) / 4Hz Strobe





For the SC600







Light Output
High: H1 *430*Lm with *645*Lm turbo in the first 5 min (2hrs) or H2 *172*Lm (5.9hrs) / *284*Lm (3hrs) /*430*Lm (2.1hrs) / 4Hz Strobe






For the SC600w


----------



## moshow9

fnsooner said:


> I haven't been paying attention lately about the whole step down after 5 min thing. I recieved one of the earlier version cool white tints and tested it last night and it did not step down. So I go to ZLs website to read up on this step down and can only find where it steps down when the battery gets low. http://www.zebralight.com/SC600w-XM-L-18650-Flashlight-Neutral-White_p_74.html
> 
> 
> Can someone point me to where ZebraLight advertises this five minute step down?
> 
> Personally, I don't care which version I get, step down or no step down.


From the SC600w that you linked:


> Light Output High: H1 *430*Lm with *645*Lm turbo in the first 5 min (2hrs)


and for the SC600:


> Light Output High: H1 *500*Lm with *750*Lm turbo in the first 5 min (2hrs)


----------



## fnsooner

Thank you, I read that page several times and missed it. Yep, if they say it is there, it should be there.


----------



## Toobuzz

I just did a test on my SC600w and it did NOT step down after 6 minutes. Surprisingly, heat was no issue at all after 6 minutes of tailstanding on turbo. In fact, the air blowing from the fan on my laptop is warmer than any part of the SC600w body.


----------



## f22shift

Couldn't you guys just change the high setting for a lower output before lending out?
I dunno. Maybe I'm crazy but I wouldnt mind a full output with no stepdown. 
I would program 500 flat for summer and 750 for winter. 
172 for loaning out. for example, I would program my tac quark for med highest. I wouldn't mention the double click for super on my sparks. 
It's a fault for sure but one I wouldn't mind.


----------



## fnsooner

This may take a while to sort out.


----------



## Derek Dean

ofgmjnfdu said:


> Nice idea.
> But adding a filter reduce the output, also reduce the CRI.


Yes, adding a filter will reduce output slightly, which is precisely what happens when you buy an SC600w, you get a light with less output than the cool white version, because the LED has been filtered at the source to provide a more neutral tint. 

The difference is, when YOU add the filter to a cool white LED, you get to pick the tint you want, along with the ability to easily change it in the future. The LED is getting filtered either way, it's just a matter of where the filtering happens and who controls it.

As to lowering the CRI, I'd be interested to know how you arrived at that conclusion, as I can't imagine why that would be true. 

In any case, I just wanted to share something that has increased my enjoyment of my lights. The SC600 is such a nice light that it would be a shame for somebody to have one and not be happy because the tint wasn't quite right for them, especially when it's so easy to correct.


----------



## Zenbaas

So anyone receive any feedback form ZL yet...? (seeing as he has decided not to post in this thread yet)


----------



## Fithos

I placed an order for my 600w on the 15th and they haven't shipped it yet. Has anyone received a shipping notification recently? Perhaps they are holding back until they figure out whats wrong.


----------



## burntoshine

zebralight did not respond to my email yet. 

i had emailed flashlightz.com about shipping my charger; they wrote back within hours and it already arrived today. i'll probably have my batteries tomorrow or thursday...

the actual flashlight.... who knows!

(some clarity would be nice)


----------



## Glock27

I ordered a 600w on the 13th. I have not received a shipping noticed. My status on their web site is still "Processing".
I "assumed" that when George said there was a limited supply available......that they were available when I ordered.
So it looks like only a very few have actually shipped.

G27


----------



## mitro

Glock27 said:


> I ordered a 600w on the 13th. I have not received a shipping noticed. My status on their web site is still "Processing".
> I "assumed" that when George said there was a limited supply available......that they were available when I ordered.
> So it looks like only a very few have actually shipped.
> 
> G27


Same here. Actually... I ordered on the 12th. I'm assuming there is another batch that they're just waiting to get off the slow boat.

And for those who got ones with out the step down and are complaining, do everyone a favor and sell them on CPFMP. There are plenty of people who would like to have full control of their light.


----------



## varuscelli

With so many posts in this thread, I have a bit of a hard time keeping up -- and I unsubscribed for a while with all the "I'm in" and "Ordered" posts...:nana:

But if I recall correctly (and maybe I'm _not _recalling correctly), I thought the SC600w version was only available in limited numbers initially, so part of the problem for those still waiting for theirs (besides the possible hold-off in orders with the step-down problem) might be that the limited SC600w stock is already gone...which is probably just as well for the time being.


----------



## pjandyho

It should not be so because ZL is still allowing orders for the SC600w. This shows that they have ample emitters for more. Btw, I ordered on 15th Nov and received no notification. I was caught by surprise when I came home to see a packet on my desk. Yes, the missus received it on my behalf.


----------



## kwak

Zenbaas said:


> 1. I'm glad you feel that way about your SC600. Frankly I believe that the SC600W version does get hot enough to burn you, I also believe like MANY of the other users have noted that the light is NOT stepping down. I don't need tailcap measurements to prove that to me, I am not an idiot and neither are the other users who have reiterated this. I also don't need further temperature measurements to confirm that it gets dangerously hot,my hands being unable to hold it confirms this for me as well (very scientific, I know )
> 
> Frankly it is up to the end user to decide if they want to return their light or not. I for one bought a light with a 5 minute step-down feature which protects me as well as the life of my flashlight. If you are happy with a "defective" product then thats your prerogative. I on the other hand, am not.



There lays the problem.
Without any data everything is 100% open to interpretation, ones guys hot is another guys luke warm.

Likewise with a step down.
If the torch was designed to step down say 50Lm after 5 mins then there are very very few people that could spot a 750Lm to 700Lm drop with the naked eye.

With tail cap measurement both of these "opinions" can be proved as a fact or not.


I would also like to make it perfectly clear i am not calling anyone an idiot or belittling anyone, so you insinuating i am is both an incorrect assumption and unhelpful.



pjandyho said:


> Agreed 100%. Some people are just unbelieving. They probably see us as some dimwits without a brain up there. Frankly, statements made about us overacting really is insulting our intellect in my opinion.
> 
> And to add, I really did get a slight burn, not visible physically but just felt a little sore. That happens when I grabbed the light after a prolonged ceiling bounce.



As above, i would like to make it perfectly clear i am not calling anyone a dimwit or insulting anyones intelligence.
Please reread my post as i think you may have skipped through it and came to an incorrect conclusion.


I would also like to point out again that even IF the step down is working 100% correctly, if your turn the light off then back on again it still runs in turbo for a further 5 mins.

So there are no safety devices on this torch even if it's working 100%, it still needs to be handled carefully and certainly not by kids unless they're old enough to be responsible and have had a few min tuition on the possible dangers.


For me personally i would like to see personal opinions removed and to see some good solid data.
As i say i regularly cheat my turbo setting on my SC600 and in real world environments it has not yet got hot enough to burn me.
So i find it very very strange that a light with the exact same casing/heatsink but running at slightly lower Lm does get hot enough to cause injury.


Cheers
Mark


----------



## varuscelli

ZebraLight said:


> We might be able to get some (*very limited quantity*) neutral white XM-L's with the EXACT tint as the XP-Gs used in other 'w' lights.



I'm just using the above quote as a bit more food for thought on availability and shipping (revisiting the statement). 

I'm sure most of us saw that original post, and I don't think there was any kind of update or clarification of exact numbers available or how the order process would work when those ran out (etc.). 

I have to guess that any orders beyond the actual number "w" versions available would automatically fall into the next available category of "preorder." I mean, I'm just guessing about that but trying to apply a little logic into how the process is working. And if the situation has been made even stickier by the step-down issue, then there are presumedly more reasons for shipping/availability delays. 

Again, just trying to apply a bit of logic to the availability aspect of this situation.


----------



## Lite_me

Glock27 said:


> I ordered a 600w on the 13th. I have not received a shipping noticed. My status on their web site is still "Processing".
> G27


I ordered 2 on the 11th and received them Sat. 

Neither one appears to do the 5min step-down. I left one of them on turbo for 15min, transferring it back and forth between hands to aid cooling. I didn't notice any change. My thinking now is that I'm not concerned with the lack of 5min step-down. My intended usage would only require short use of turbo in most cases anyway. I am cognizant of the potential dangers and feel I can manage them confidently should I need turbo for a longer period of time on occasion. 

Hope those waiting receive notice soon. It's a great light.


----------



## pjandyho

varuscelli said:


> I'm just using the above quote as a bit more food for thought on availability and shipping (revisiting the statement).
> 
> *I'm sure most of us saw that original post, and I don't think there was any kind of update or clarification of exact numbers available or how the order process would work when those ran out (etc.).*
> 
> I have to guess that any orders beyond the actual number "w" versions available would automatically fall into the next available category of "preorder." I mean, I'm just guessing about that but trying to apply a little logic into how the process is working. And if the situation has been made even stickier by the step-down issue, then there are presumedly more reasons for shipping/availability delays.
> 
> Again, just trying to apply a bit of logic to the availability aspect of this situation.


I remember posting a question to Zebralight here asking for a clarification on how much does he mean by limited quantity and got no reply. Unless we hear from George, we will never know.


----------



## energythoughts

the pictures in my previous post are bothering me... I really don't see that much green in real life.. so I took a few more shots. this time throwing out the idea of keeping the camera fixed to daylight white balance. It's just not what I see in real life so why do it??? (some of you may frown on this approach I guess...) so this time I stuck with more Auto mode for WB, and really studied the scene and the LCD of the camera to really see if it was similar... 

Honestly I love both my SC600 and SC600w.. I do see some green in the lower modes of the 600w, but it's not terrible.. the high outputs on both lights have fantastic tint..

round 2 photos:

control.. lit with 2 CREE 2700k ecosmart retrofit downlight (recessed lights) bulbs (love these!!.. from home depot):







SC600





SC600w





Xeno E03 Neutral with 14500





don't get all freaked about the green on the SC600, I really don't see this with normal use! I think the camera is super sensitive to green .
SC600, Xeno E03 Neutral, SC600w


----------



## TyJo

uplite said:


> Consider buying a globally-reputable brand of li-ion cells.
> 
> Tenergy, LG, Sony, Panasonic, etc.
> 
> The AW brand quite simply does not exist outside of a handful of hobbyist forums like cpf. AW has no website, no datasheets, no accountability. All we know for sure is that the cells come from China, have a shiny sticker on the outside, and may or may not fit inside your flashlight.
> 
> 
> -Jeff



Deja vu all over again.... AW cells are the best, the new 2900s and 3100s are using panasonic cells and AW provided data sheets on those.
Link: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?230876-AW-s-LiIon-Batteries-Sales-Thread-*Part-12*


----------



## samgab

uplite said:


> Consider buying a globally-reputable brand of li-ion cells.
> 
> Tenergy, LG, Sony, Panasonic, etc.
> 
> The AW brand quite simply does not exist outside of a handful of hobbyist forums like cpf. AW has no website, no datasheets, no accountability. All we know for sure is that the cells come from China, have a shiny sticker on the outside, and may or may not fit inside your flashlight.
> 
> -Jeff



I believe the moderators made it clear about how flaming quality, respected products like AW cells is viewed around here:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...aLight-SC600&p=3795032&viewfull=1#post3795032

It was in this very thread...
We know a lot more than that about AW cells. Some of us have personal communication with the guy who assembles them, and we know that they run genuine Panasonic cells.
They are a quality, trusted product.
Here is a link to the datasheet for the cell inside the AW 2900: http://industrial.panasonic.com/www-data/pdf2/ACA4000/ACA4000CE240.pdf

They do not say "Made in China" on them at all.
They (the 2900 and 3100 versions we have been talking about in this context) state: "Assembled in China (Cell and IC made in Japan)". I read that off the ones that I own... which I bought.

Note: for the record, I have no affiliation with AW. I have nothing to gain by speaking positively about them. I simply dislike seeing a product that I as a consumer have experienced to be a quality item, dissed by someone who has no first hand experience with that brand.
NB: A shill is: 
1: A person who poses as a customer in order to decoy others into participating, as at a gambling house, auction, confidence game, etc.
2: A person who publicizes or praises something or someone for reasons of self-interest, personal profit, etc.​
I am neither of these things. Simply a consumer.
I felt I needed to clarify this, as accusations were made that I am a "shill" which is untrue.
Anyway, back to talking about the SC600, please?
​


----------



## burntoshine

Lite_me said:


> Hope those waiting receive notice soon. It's a great light.



thanks! we hope so too. we keep hearing it's great; and then we wait...


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

I talked to my sister inlay today, Luckily she didn't order the SC600W until yesterday, so hopefully my brother will get a step-down version.

Hopefully ZL will chime in here with an update....


----------



## rjhooper

Seems like there are positive improvements with each new run for this wonder torch.
Has anyone noticed the SC600w now has a spring on the positive terminal? 
guess its shotgun mountable now... 

NOTE: Wish George would fill us in on the step-down issue or is it a non-issue.


----------



## varuscelli

uplite said:


> If you want a bike light, buy a bike light, not an SC600.



I dunno, Jeff -- quite a few of us use flashlights quite effectively as bike lights... 

I see nothing wrong with using an SC600 on a bike. I've used one both on the handlebar and on a helmet, personally preferring it as a helmet light since I now use something with more output on the handlebar -- but that doesn't necessarily mean that I run the SC600 on Turbo all the time, either. 500 lumens on the helmet is usually plenty for my needs (both for output and longer run time). But I also believe air cooling while riding a bike is an effective way of keeping flashlight body temperatures down, even more so if riding at cooler times of year or in cooler climates where ambient temperature + air speed can both add to the overall cooling effect. 

Personally, I'd rather see a temperature based step down (as some have mentioned) rather than timer based. I have no idea how much that might increase the complexity of design or longevity, etc., of the step down feature, but temperature based would seem to make more sense from the user standpoint.


----------



## shane45_1911

uplite said:


> Now, please stop your shilling/trolling for this brand.



Dude - YOU were just temporarily banned for negative comments regarding AW. Still at it I see? AW are the BEST rechargeable batteries around here. You seem to have a problem with them - fine. Go to another forum where people have a different favorite brand. But stop your holier-than-thou-attitude here. It is getting quite old.


----------



## seahunt

I think you ALL need to chill.
Regards, Chuck


----------



## FroggyTaco

uplite said:


> I'd love to see some pictures of how you cut a new filter to size, and install it, in 2 minutes. I suspect most folks do not have the tools to do this in 2 hours, let alone 2 minutes




Presumably if the bezel and therefore the lens is that easy to remove, then you would use the lens as a template and that would be a very quick and simple mod.


----------



## yifu

Sigh.. Its not how they test LEDs at all. Check out the actual lumen maintenance testing results here http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/LM-80_Results.pdf 
They actually test LEDs for 6000 hours (the results were released AFTER the LED was released, since 6000 hours is 8 months) at temperatures from 45 degrees celsius to 105 (for the xpgs). You'll find that the lumen maintenance at 105C for the xpg is 97.4% and chromaticity shift of 0.0032 (undetectable shift if you look at the charts for ANSI white bins) after 6k hours at 1A drive current, and they extrapolate to get L70 life of >60K hours. The same thing is done to the XML at 2A drive current and at 85C, where the drop in lumen output after 6000 hours was only 2.8%. So they DO have solid data, at least up to 6k hours at high temperatures. If a batch of LEDs fail during testing, the entire LED is disqualified and NONE of the leds have failed at all as seen under "failure of LED light sources" part. Thermal death is preceded by a blue shift and as many modders know over the years, thermal stress occurs at very high temperatures at around 200 degrees, often more which is not usually the problem for manufactured lights driving LEDs within spec.

And the answer the junction temperature question, it's really simply calaulated, with a properly designed heatsink, the junction temperature would be heatsink temperature plus wattage of LED * thermal resistance. Thus, if the outside of the SC600 is 60C, then the junction temperature would be around 60+10*2.5=85C, totally within specs for the IES LM80 testing. 

And take your trolling of AW out of this thread please, the 2600mah use Sanyo cells while the 2900mah/3100mah(just released) use panasonic NCR18650 and NCR18650A respectively, the same cells that the also high quality Callie's Kustoms and Redilasts use. The actual loose cells are only 65.2mm long so they wont fit in a lot of lights, which is the main reason why we use protected cells. 



uplite said:


> The SC600 only draws about 1C from an 18650 cell on Turbo, so I wouldn't worry about the current draw, even with a cheap unprotected cell, unless that cell has been damaged.
> 
> My main concern is that the heat will destroy the LED phosphors, and ultimately the emitter die itself.
> 
> If the outside of the light feels hot to the touch, we can be sure that the LED junction temperature (Tj) is much, much hotter.
> 
> The immediate impact of high Tj is lower light output. Cree provides a handy graph of temperature vs lumens in their LED datasheets.
> 
> The long-term impact of high Tj is emitter degradation, and ultimately death.
> 
> You've probably seen manufacturers claiming that their LED can last for 50,000 hours. You know how they do that? Obviously they can't test a new LED for 6 years before release. Instead, they run the LED in a high-temperature chamber until it fails, then they extrapolate (with questionable techniques like the Arrhenius equation) to ~guess~ how long the LED ~might~ have lasted at room temperature (20°C-25°C).
> 
> However...the Tj for LEDs in our flashlights is waaaaaay above 25°C. If the light feels hot (say 40°C) on the outside, the Tj is likey well over 100°C. If the light runs to scorching exterior temperatures, the life of of the LED inside will be fairly short.
> 
> If ZL wants to sell these lights to anyone except the most knowledgable LED/flashlight experts, they will need to fix this problem. In the meantime, I highly recommend you do not run your SC600w continuously (eg tailstanding), nor hand it to a child.
> 
> 
> -Jeff


----------



## TyJo

OK guys lets get back on topic, some people will never accept the facts. Lets leave less work for the moderators to do later, if they feel anything needs to be done...


----------



## Vesper

uplite said:


> And please let's bring this back on-topic...



It might stay on topic if the nerd-rage tantrums get shelved for a while.


----------



## yifu

You said they test until they fail, which is not what they do... Im not vouching for any brand as well, i am just saying the truth and that is that they use genuine japanese/korean cells but are assembled in China. 


uplite said:


> ROFLMAO...yifu...you just reiterated exactly what I said earlier. Cree tests their emitters at high temperatures for a short period, then extrapolates to room temperature to claim a 50,000 hour or similar lifetime. End of story.
> 
> Please stop shilling for battery brands though. It is against CPF rules, not to mention immoral and unethical. Especially when the brand in question does not even have a website, or address, or phone number.
> 
> And please let's bring this back on-topic to the SC600w, which is an absolutely awesome product IMO, but which apparently has a problem with step-down from Turbo that the manufacturer needs to address.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> -Jeff


----------



## LedTed

While catching up on this thread my wife just dropped her Power C gummy vitamin in the adjacent darkened hall. From the computer room I turned the ZL SC600 on high. The dropped vitamin instantly appeared as a tiny piece of neon.


----------



## varuscelli

uplite said:


> The problem is that a) this particular light is not designed for air cooling, and b) it does not step down when it overheats. I'll say again, if you want a bike light, buy a bike light. Magicshine is a good cheap 700+ lumen option with decent heatsinking and convection fins.



Respectfully, I don't think it really matters if the flashlight is specifically design for air cooling. Additional air cooling will still lower the temperature of the light. Even with the Fenix LD20s that I used frequently in the past, there was a discernible difference with air cooling on a bike that you could feel just by touching the head of the flashlight. Without extra air flow, the heads of the LD20s got pretty hot after about 10 minutes in Turbo mode (the manufacturer recommendation was to use them for no more than 10 minutes at a time on Turbo). While riding, they got warm but not hot in Turbo mode. Those weren't designed for air cooling either, but the air cooling provided by using them on the front of a moving bike did indeed keep the temperature down. I think the situation would be very similar for the SC600 in Turbo mode...and while in H1 500 lumen mode (where I tend to use it), the heat is really a non-issue. 

As to buying a light specifically designed for a bike -- for my specific needs, no thanks. I like the self-contained and multi-functional use of flashlights without having to deal with separate battery packs and cords and limited functionality of a cycling-specific light. I've got plenty of flashlights of to fill the bike riding niche without buying a niche-specific (limited use) bike light. There's absolutely nothing wrong with buying a light specifically designed for a bike if that's what anyone in particular prefers, but there's also nothing wrong with using a flashlight for the same purposes. The SC600 falls right in the category of what I consider a nice flashlight for bike use (great for helmet use).


----------



## uplite

varuscelli said:


> Respectfully, I don't think it really matters if the flashlight is specifically design for air cooling. Additional air cooling will still lower the temperature of the light. Even with the Fenix LD20s...


Respectfully...it does matter.

I have built several 700+ lumen LED fixtures. They use large heatsinks and _active_ cooling (a small fan in each fixture) to maintain consistent output.

You cannot reasonably compare the SC600 (750 lumens OTF) to an LD20 (less than 200 lumens OTF). They are completely different classes of flashlight.

-Jeff


----------



## Norm

Uplite you are entitled to your own opinion, your are not entitled to treat other members in a belligerent and argumentitive manner. Please moderate your posting style when your return.
Norm


----------



## varuscelli

uplite said:


> Respectfully...it does matter.
> 
> I have built several 700+ lumen LED fixtures. They use large heatsinks and _active_ cooling (a small fan in each fixture) to maintain consistent output.
> 
> You cannot reasonably compare the SC600 (750 lumens OTF) to an LD20 (less than 200 lumens OTF). They are completely different classes of flashlight.
> 
> -Jeff



I realize I'm at least temporarily replying to someone who can't reply back to me in this part of the dialog, but since there are others reading I'd like to clarify a couple of things. In bringing up the air cooling of the Fenix LD20s, even though those are only 190 lumen lights, most of the heat build-up in those seems to be in the head and not so much in the body (thus a smaller piece of the LD20 gets much hotter relative to the overall size of the flashlight). With the SC600, the heat sinking design seems to allow a larger percentage of the overall heat to be dispersed throughout more of the body (a body at least 30 percent heavier than the LD20). 

In a relative sense, when comparing the the weight of these two flashlights and how the heat sinking seems to work in each (mostly in the head of the LD20 but head and body of the SC600), I don't think it's necessarily unreasonable to compare how additional air cooling might help both. No, these lights are not designed specifically for air cooling, but if additional air cooling helps the LD20, my bet it that it also helps the SC600. 

From a curiosity standpoint, I wish I could try one of those SC600w versions that is not stepping down and ride with it on a bike helmet or handlebar for a little while just to see if it stayed cooler by virtue of the air flow when in constant turbo mode. Maybe one of the bike riders out there who bought one will try it himself and provide a little feedback to the thread.


----------



## Overclocker

for the record i've ridden with the sc600 on my handlebars, rebooting every 5mins once it steps down. as long as you keep pedaling the light doesn't get too hot


----------



## psychbeat

I have a Spark ST6 460NW that steps down and it's giving me OCD trying to make sure ive reset the countdown when dropping in on a trail. 

I'm probably skipping this and the H600w due to my dislike of "stepdown" lights. 

Some people like adaptive cruise control, rain sensing wipers, auto park etc. 

I like roll up windows and stick shifts 

Maybe they will get rid of the stepdown like Spark did with the SD series....


----------



## varuscelli

Overclocker said:


> for the record i've ridden with the sc600 on my handlebars, rebooting every 5mins once it steps down. as long as you keep pedaling the light doesn't get too hot



Cool. So in your experience the air cooling does seem help to keep the SC600 cooler. Now I need to try the restarting thing myself. I don't usually use it on continuous turbo since the SC600 is usually my secondary light...but all this discussion now has me curious about extending the run time, air cooling, etc. 



psychbeat said:


> I have a Spark ST6 460NW that steps down and it's giving me OCD trying to make sure ive reset the countdown when dropping in on a trail.
> 
> I'm probably skipping this and the H600w due to my dislike of "stepdown" lights.



Well, maybe one of the non-stepping versions of the SC600w would be perfect for you. :devil:


----------



## yifu

Thanks Norm! The only gripe i have with my SC600 is that it doesnt come with the cooling fins that the other zebralights (SC51/31 etc) have, the "proprietary" heatsink is nothing (as pointed out) more than the MCB mounted directly on the copper. If even the smaller lower output Zebralights are designed with heatsink fins then the SC600 should be as well


----------



## romteb

The fins in other zebralights only slightly increase the exchange surface, they probably are not deep enough to generate much convection, they really shoudln't have that much effect on the cooling ability of the lights.

Forced air have a dramatic effect on heat exchange between the flashlight and the environment, even the lights who do not have fins (increased exchange surface) benefit a lot from it, it's no secret that reviewers here use a fan to keep the temperature of flashligts down when doing runtime tests on high power modes, that is very much the same thing as being on a bicycle at moderate speed.


----------



## Overclocker

zebralight's LED to body thermal resistance seems to be lower than other designs coz the head heats up relatively quickly which is a good thing

also the unibody design eliminates the huge thermal resistance between the threads of the body and head on a conventional light


----------



## Glock27

Lite_me said:


> I ordered 2 on the 11th and received them Sat.
> 
> <Snip>



Did the status on you account on the Zebralight page change from "Processing" before you received it?
I can't wait to receive mine! I would prefer mine to NOT step down.

G27


----------



## kreisler

romteb said:


> here use a fan to keep the temperature of flashligts down when doing runtime tests on high power modes


The best way to do extended runtime tests in Turbo mode with any Ch*na lamp is immersing the torch into water.
Run the test in water.

This is even more effective than convected air. i think!


----------



## varuscelli

kreisler said:


> The best way to do extended runtime tests in Turbo mode with any Ch*na lamp is immersing the torch into water.
> Run the test in water.
> 
> This is even more effective than convected air. i think!



Perhaps...but water cooling an SC600 via immersion while it's attached to a bike is a bit trickier.


----------



## Lite_me

Glock27 said:


> Did the status on you account on the Zebralight page change from "Processing" before you received it?
> I can't wait to receive mine! I would prefer mine to NOT step down.
> 
> G27


I didn't even check it. They weren't slated to be available until the 28th or so anyways, so I was surprised when I received shipping notification on the 23rd. Apparently that acquisition of... "We might be able to get some (very limited quantity) neutral white XM-L's with the EXACT tint as the XP-Gs used in other 'w' lights." ... _was_ very limited.


----------



## fnsooner

So ZebraLight is sitting with 50(just guessing) SC600w flashlights that don't have the five minute step down. They already know that there are some customers that will send theirs back. So what do they do? 


I wonder how hard it is to reprogram these lights. I'm guessing at least a boat ride back to HK. I am thinking that ZL should offer a small discount to the people that pre-ordered and are willing to take a non-step down light and be done with those lights.


Of course there may really be a shortage of the neutral XM-Ls and ZebraLights allotment has already been installed in non-step down lights... and shipped all over the world.

The above is pure speculation.


----------



## g.p.

I'll buy one for a discount! I just turn my lights down before they start burning me...works on all of my other lights. I've actually never had mine on long enough to test the step down. It's so bright that medium is usally enough, and bright is only for a few seconds to see something specific.


----------



## varuscelli

Hey, I imagine there are a number of people here who would be willing to take a chance and buy one of the non-step-down SC600w versions from someone who has one but doesn't want it. Those who ride bikes would likely love to have one to keep from having to manually change modes every few minutes.


----------



## samgab

g.p. said:


> I'll buy one for a discount! I just turn my lights down before they start burning me...works on all of my other lights. I've actually never had mine on long enough to test the step down. It's so bright that medium is usally enough, and bright is only for a few seconds to see something specific.



Ditto. What he said.


----------



## samgab

varuscelli said:


> Hey, I imagine there are a number of people here who would be willing to take a chance and buy one of the non-step-down SC600w versions from someone who has one but doesn't want it. Those who ride bikes would likely love to have one to keep from having to manually change modes every few minutes.



Yeah for sure... Unless they're greedy and ask more than the retail new price... In which case, no thanks, I'll buy a brand new one.


----------



## varuscelli

samgab said:


> Yeah for sure... Unless they're greedy and ask more than the retail new price... In which case, no thanks, I'll buy a brand new one.



Or on the flip side if someone tries to lowball a current owner, which would be an equally crummy gesture. I'm sure a fair and even exchange of cash for flashlight could be worked out with a bit of negotiated shipping. For a number people it could be a win-win situation, I think.


----------



## wildweed

Has no one heard from ZL on why or why not the SC600w is not stepping down?


----------



## gsiemon

wildweed said:


> Has no one heard from ZL on why or why not the SC600w is not stepping down?



I had a preorder in for the SC600w with Zebralight and asked them what was going on. This is the reply I received:

The SC600/SC600w affected by the 5min step down 'bug' come from a very small batch (about 3 dozens) that contains some new features (hidden) but with the timer inadvertently turned off. All other production batches of the SC600/SC600w or H600 (same driver and software but with different H2 settings) are not affected.


----------



## Zenbaas

wildweed said:


> Has no one heard from ZL on why or why not the SC600w is not stepping down?



Still nothing. Very POOR communication from them IMHO. I would have expected at least some kind of reply from them by now.


----------



## pjandyho

Zenbaas said:


> Still nothing. Very POOR communication from them IMHO. I would have expected at least some kind of reply from them by now.


Maybe they are still in the midst of investigating on what exactly is happening? But at least I would have expected George to at least tell us that he is doing something and to await for his reply.


----------



## Zenbaas

pjandyho said:


> Maybe they are still in the midst of investigating on what exactly is happening? But at least I would have expected George to at least tell us that he is doing something and to await for his reply.



Yup exactly my sentiments. They need some new blood in their PR department it seems.


----------



## hazna

gsiemon said:


> I had a preorder in for the SC600w with Zebralight and asked them what was going on. This is the reply I received:
> 
> The SC600/SC600w affected by the 5min step down 'bug' come from a very small batch (about 3 dozens) that contains some new features (hidden) but with the timer inadvertently turned off. All other production batches of the SC600/SC600w or H600 (same driver and software but with different H2 settings) are not affected.



I wonder what the new hidden features are?


----------



## yifu

hazna said:


> I wonder what the new hidden features are?


Additional modes maybe?


----------



## samgab

yifu said:


> Additional modes maybe?



Wow, so all you peoples with the non-stepdown "W" models, go crazy with double clicking, triple clicking, long button holds in every mode... See what you can discover!

They'll be collectables... I suggest you hang onto them.


----------



## f22shift

Zenbaas said:


> Yup exactly my sentiments. They need some new blood in their PR department it seems.


right. they couldve said it was a mistakenly released "special edition" model with no step down lol. 3 dozen lights? it's gotta have some value to some other people.


----------



## juplin

It shall be interested to review what run4jc said for his SC600 (first version) in June this year:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...aLight-SC600&p=3670146&viewfull=1#post3670146


run4jc said:


> ZebraLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll implement the 'stepping down gracefully' in some future lights.
> 
> 
> 
> I think mine must have it. My SC600 came yesterday - it's not getting the love that it should because of my recent fascination with incan lights, but I still put it through the paces this morning. Amazing little package for an amazing price. In my sphere, with a fresh AW 18650 it reads 738 lumen at turn on. After using it for 10 minutes or so out walking, I read it again and it was a solid 720 lumen. I just let it sit in the sphere, and the most interesting thing happened - it held the reading solidly, then suddenly dropped down to 700 or so.....30 seconds or so later, it did it again, dropping about another 10 lumen. I didn't have time to continue this experiment, but I'd have to describe this as "stepping down gracefully."
Click to expand...

It's highly possible that two kinds of circuit or software code (directly stepping down to 500 lumens of H2 after 5 minutes, or stepping down gracefully or gradually) exist since the first version of SC600 in June.


----------



## easilyled

juplin said:


> It shall be interested to review what run4jc said for his SC600 (first version) in June this year:
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...aLight-SC600&p=3670146&viewfull=1#post3670146
> 
> It's highly possible that two kinds of circuit or software code (directly stepping down to 500 lumens of H2 after 5 minutes, or *stepping down gracefully* or gradually) exist since the first version of SC600 in June.



If only some of our politicians could follow this example too.


----------



## varuscelli

samgab said:


> Wow, so all you peoples with the non-stepdown "W" models, go crazy with double clicking, triple clicking, long button holds in every mode... See what you can discover!
> 
> They'll be collectables... I suggest you hang onto them.



Kind of a double-edged sword, though: collectible in a certain sense but sort of a danger to themselves. I wonder how long one could be left in Turbo mode in normal ambient temperature environments before doing permanent damage or significantly shortening the nominal lifetime of the light? Or if Owner A sold one to New Owner B, how much Turbo runtime experimentation might Owner A have put it through before selling to New Owner B? And questions of replacement or warranty service come up if kept and not returned to ZebraLight for eventual replacement. What might be the ZL options for current owners be? Fortunately, this seems to involve only a small set of units or it could be a potential mess for those left in circulation. It's an interesting situation.


----------



## TyJo

These "hidden features" seem to be incentive to hold onto defective units to me, but I guess I'll have to see what these hidden features are (if Zebralight discloses them or if someone finds them).


----------



## psychbeat

varuscelli said:


> Kind of a double-edged sword, though: collectible in a certain sense but sort of a danger to themselves. I wonder how long one could be left in Turbo mode in normal ambient temperature environments before doing permanent damage or significantly shortening the nominal lifetime of the light? .



Hmmm I doubt it's getting pushed THAT hard- does anyone know how many amps it's pulling before stepdown?

There are now 4.2a XML drops out there running w iffy heatsinking 

I'm currently abusing a 3.5a and it won't step down till the cell cries out in pain! - or until the trail flattens out and I switch it to low. 

Maybe there is a reprogram u can do to remove the stepdown?!


----------



## varuscelli

psychbeat said:


> Hmmm I doubt it's getting pushed THAT hard- does anyone know how many amps it's pulling before stepdown?



Yeah, you're probably right. Of course, then, why the need for the step down unless as an overdone precaution? 

But my last post was just speculation on my part without deep knowledge of what the realistic dangers to components from long-term Turbo use might be (for instance, in a prolonged ceiling bounce situation or some similar use without the hand holding the SC600w to take away some of the heat).


----------



## ODatsBright

Does anyone know the status of the SC600w's? I ordered mine the 14th, as many have, and my order still shows up as "processing".


----------



## calipsoii

ODatsBright said:


> Does anyone know the status of the SC600w's? I ordered mine the 14th, as many have, and my order still shows up as "processing".



Seems a lot of people missed this little post a few pages back. The reason they haven't shipped yet is because ZL has confirmed that there was a "bug" in the firmware of the initial SC600W's. I would imagine this means they are fixing it before shipping the rest. I've looked down inside the head of my ZL and I don't see any readily-available pads for reflashing the firmware (I could be wrong) so who knows how much effort is required to fix this.



gsiemon said:


> I had a preorder in for the SC600w with Zebralight and asked them what was going on. This is the reply I received:
> 
> The SC600/SC600w affected by the 5min step down 'bug' come from a very small batch (about 3 dozens) that contains some new features (hidden) but with the timer inadvertently turned off. All other production batches of the SC600/SC600w or H600 (same driver and software but with different H2 settings) are not affected.


----------



## ODatsBright

Thanks calipsoii, I did miss that post. Mixed feelings on that step down bug anyway. Would be nice to just have the max as I'd be more inclined to use the lower 200ish lumen setting instead of the 430 lumen one, but oh well, I waited this long I can wait longer.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Guys, i have clicked and clicked, then press and held. Nothing.

Any other suggestions to find the "hidden features" on my "Non Stepdown SC600W (NSSC600W)".

Maybe a battery change then click away...


----------



## TyJo

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Guys, i have clicked and clicked, then press and held. Nothing.
> 
> Any other suggestions to find the "hidden features" on my "Non Stepdown SC600W (NSSC600W)".
> 
> Maybe a battery change then click away...


I was hoping for triple click from off would give you button lock but I highly doubt that (will probably just go to low). Any additional options for H2? Maybe something different for the strobe, programmable frequency?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

TyJo said:


> I was hoping for triple click from off would give you button lock but I highly doubt that (will probably just go to low). Any additional options for H2? Maybe something different for the strobe, programmable frequency?



Nope, nuthin. 

Also, my sister inlaw ordered her SC600W on Saturday or Sunday, and got her shipping confirmation today... i asked her if she was sure she ordered the SC600W, she said she ordered the light on the link I sent her, it was definitely the SC600W. Weird... :huh:


----------



## pae77

I ordered an SC600W from IlluminationGear.com yesterday and got a notice that it shipped today. discount code info removed I don't know whether the SC600W that is on its way to me has the step down bug or not. I don't think it makes much difference for my purposes but I do hope I get the as yet unknown "hidden" features whatever they are.


----------



## burntoshine

this is the response that i just got from Zebralight cs:

_Your order will be shipped from Texas before 12/16/2011


_(ordered my SC600w on November 25th)


----------



## thaugen

Zebralight just issued a full refund for my SC600w return, but no explanation about a fix for the lack of step down... I am grateful for the ease of the return, but I also want a SC600w that works as advertised.


----------



## TyJo

pae77 said:


> I ordered an SC600W from IlluminationGear.com yesterday and got a notice that it shipped today. discount code info removed I don't know whether the SC600W that is on its way to me has the step down bug or not. I don't think it makes much difference for my purposes but I do hope I get the as yet unknown "hidden" features whatever they are.


I just emailed illuminationgear and they replied that they just received their lights on Monday and they are bug free according to Zebralight. Once you receive your light let us know how it is.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Thats great, I am pleased to see bug-free lights are shipping, especially for folks who bought as gifts to give. 

I am going to keep my SC600W with bug and hidden add ons. I have plenty of lights that get HOT (Van & Kenji quads), I see no reason why this one should be any different. I'll just treat it like a knife of firearm, and keep the little hands off it. Wont loan it, for my paws only.


----------



## TyJo

I'm pretty sure someone got it as a gift for me (since I don't have flashlight funds currently and this is the only thing I really want)... I think they are going to return it and get one from illuminationgear. I was considering having one that didn't step down but I think the step down is a great feature. Additionally, it is easily bypassed with a click on and off every 5 minutes. After thinking about it for a while I do see why some would prefer the non step down version, I was considering it, but it's just not for me (unless someone discovers same amazing hidden features soon).


----------



## burntoshine

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Also, my sister inlaw ordered her SC600W on Saturday or Sunday, and got her shipping confirmation today... i asked her if she was sure she ordered the SC600W, she said she ordered the light on the link I sent her, it was definitely the SC600W. Weird... :huh:



that doesn't seem right. if that's true, Zebralight is more screwed up than i thought.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

burntoshine said:


> that doesn't seem right. if that's true, Zebralight is more screwed up than i thought.



Thats why I posted, bc so many folks were waiting on their order to ship...


----------



## TyJo

I don't think that is odd if she got it from a dealer, that happens quite often with new models. Manufacturers try to get their dealers lights quickly... some of those that pre-ordered don't get their lights from the factory before the dealers get theirs (especially when new models have issues).
EDIT: I don't know if this happened in this circumstance, but I have seen it happen with other manufacturers. It is the price you pay when you pre-order a light, or become an early adopter.


----------



## mitro

Why did I bother to "preorder" the light when they are shipping lights out to vendors and the vendors have them in stock while I sit here on my thumb? Seems messed up to me.


----------



## Theorem29

burntoshine said:


> this is the response that i just got from Zebralight cs:
> 
> _Your order will be shipped from Texas before 12/16/2011
> 
> 
> _(ordered my SC600w on November 25th)



I got a similar response from ZL. I asked when my 600W would ship (I ordered on the 23rd) and they said the estimated shipping would be around 12/16/2011. Although I hope it ships out sooner than that, as I was expecting it this week and I just can't wait any longer! :thumbsup:


Make me wonder if I am going to receive a model that has the exact tint as their other 'w' lights, or if the tint will be different than what has been posted in this thread so far.


----------



## Danjojo

Dealers/vendors probably pre-ordered before you guys did... 

I think it's almost always better to pre-order with a major store than manufacturer - same story again and again with knives, video games, mp3 players, etc.


----------



## varuscelli

Theorem29 said:


> Make me wonder if I am going to receive a model that has the exact tint as their other 'w' lights, or if the tint will be different than what has been posted in this thread so far.



I think you're overthinking things.


----------



## pjandyho

varuscelli said:


> I think you're overthinking things.


Spot on. With Zebralight, tint is the last thing I worry about.


----------



## deklan

Pulled the trigger over the Black Friday weekend on a SC600 and SC600W to accompany my newly-ordered (but yet to arrive) Quarks . Just received a notice that the lights are being shipped from China. Can't wait for them to arrive


----------



## Theorem29

varuscelli said:


> I think you're overthinking things.



I'm sure you are right, but didn't they mention that the first set of pre-orders was a very limited run of a particular tint bin? 

I'm not too worried about it, as ZL seems to be famous for having amazing tints. I am more curious than anything else


----------



## Glock27

Wow...if dealers get lights before the Pre-Orders...I will NEVER pre-order another ZebraLight. I'm not sure, but I think charging your credit card before items are shipped or services rendered is against the law in the US.
I'm starting to think that everything but R & D for that company is a joke.........general communication and the FB page for instance...
G27


----------



## Zenbaas

thaugen said:


> Zebralight just issued a full refund for my SC600w return, but no explanation about a fix for the lack of step down... I am grateful for the ease of the return, but I also want a SC600w that works as advertised.


Wait you got a refund and now what...? I still haven't received a reply from them :/


----------



## pjandyho

Zenbaas said:


> Wait you got a refund and now what...? I still haven't received a reply from them :/


Maybe send them another email? Fill out the 'contact us' form in the website. I did that yesterday and got a reply with RMA# today.


----------



## TyJo

I wouldn't get too upset about the current situation. This might be more appropriate for the marketplace but... If Zebralight waited 4 months to get their new lights to their dealers, I wonder how many dealers they would have... maybe none? I would think everyone would buy direct from the factory. We take for granted the coupon codes, customer services, and other benefits of the dealers. This is a bleeding edge emitter, with a hard to find tint, in a light that is utilizing a UI unlike any other. I'm assuming Zebralight would rather focus on making lights and fixing problems, and leave the distribution and sales to it's dealers, especially considering the incredible demand that has forced them to delay the release of other models.

I've seen much longer delays on pre-orders, from much more expensive lights. It is the nature of a "pre" order. If we keep bashing manufacturers about pre-orders we aren't going to have them anymore, and we are going to have to wait until they actually show up at the dealers.... won't that ruin all the fun?


----------



## Vesper

TyJo said:


> I wouldn't get too upset about the current situation. This might be more appropriate for the marketplace but... If Zebralight waited 4 months to get their new lights to their dealers, I wonder how many dealers they would have... maybe none? I would think everyone would buy direct from the factory. We take for granted the coupon codes, customer services, and other benefits of the dealers. This is a bleeding edge emitter, with a hard to find tint, in a light that is utilizing a UI unlike any other. I'm assuming Zebralight would rather focus on making lights and fixing problems, and leave the distribution and sales to it's dealers, especially considering the incredible demand that has forced them to delay the release of other models.
> 
> I've seen much longer delays on pre-orders, from much more expensive lights. It is the nature of a "pre" order. If we keep bashing manufacturers about pre-orders we aren't going to have them anymore, and we are going to have to wait until they actually show up at the dealers.... won't that ruin all the fun?



Well said - thank you.


----------



## jhc37013

I think the SC600 was way more popular than ZL expected and it's held up some other light's and maybe been the reason we have seen a couple bugs in initial batches but ZL is relatively new especially with flashlight's so I look at it like we are here growing with Zebralight and it's really cool to think back they started with a couple headlamps a few years back.

I feel for anyone who must send back there SC600w I've been there and I especially feel for the international customers but take a breath and realize when you get the proper SC600 you deserve it's a beautiful thing and worth the money and a little patience and forgiveness if need be.

I wasn't plan on getting a SC600w but I like the tint I've seen in the pics and it seems the step down bug is almost worked out, it is a drop in output like all neutrals but I doubt I would notice a difference at those high a outputs. 

If you have both would mind comparing outside and see if you can really see a difference in output, I'm most interested to see if the 100lmn difference hurts the throw because even though the SC600 isn't designed as a thrower the sheer amount of lumens pushes the beam out there a good ways, about 140m for me. I would be willing to sacrifice 10-15m but not 20m+.


----------



## Soerlys

Mine was shipped from China a week ago. I guess I will have to wait and see if i get a bug free one. I don't know yet if I would keep one with the bug, but I think I would keep it. Especially because all the hassle and the wait with sending it back and waiting for a new one to arrive. I dont plan to use it on turbo for very long anyway only in busts to illuminate something longer away.


----------



## g.p.

Glock27 said:


> Wow...if dealers get lights before the Pre-Orders...I will NEVER pre-order another ZebraLight. I'm not sure, but I think charging your credit card before items are shipped or services rendered is against the law in the US.
> I'm starting to think that everything but R & D for that company is a joke.........general communication and the FB page for instance...
> G27


I would be very surprised if it was against the law in the U.S.. Almost all of the hobby companies that I deal with in the U.S. do this, and with most of them if you don't preorder before a shipment arrives you will not get one.


----------



## burntoshine

...well i placed an order for a second sc600w; this time through illumination gear, and it shipped today! i was going to cancel my order with zebralight once the illumination gear order shipped, but then i decided it would be great to have two of them. plus i'm curious as to what i'm going to get from ZL as compared to IG (as in.. fixed bug? more hidden modes? good neutral tint?). and i prefer having two of certain things. it looks like i'll be selling a couple lights to try to make up the difference.


----------



## tony613

With respect to ordering new products from dealers versus manufacturers, last Saturday, 11/28, I ordered the just released ZL H600 from a well known and seemingly respected dealer, to this forum at least. I received an instant order confirmation but as of today, 12/2, I still had not received a shipping confirmation. After contacting the dealer, I was informed with a polite apology that they "missed my order". Now unfortunately the dealer is sold out. 

I just wanted to add another data point saying that stuff happens and those of us desiring leading edge products are going to experience associated issues, like short supply and "Rev 1.0" anomalies. I just gotta shrug my shoulders and roll with it because to me, it's part of the price for "Livin' on the edge". Although somehow I don't think Aerosmith and Steven Tyler had flashlights in mind when they conceived that song.


----------



## energythoughts

jhc37013 said:


> If you have both would mind comparing outside and see if you can really see a difference in output, I'm most interested to see if the 100lmn difference hurts the throw because even though the SC600 isn't designed as a thrower the sheer amount of lumens pushes the beam out there a good ways, about 140m for me. I would be willing to sacrifice 10-15m but not 20m+.



I made a quick video comparing the two versions outside. http://youtu.be/9CiXvohCYHw?hd=1

You can definitely tell the drop in output on the SC600w vs. the SC600, but it's not drastic.. I'd say well within your 10-15m goal.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Great video man, starting at 2:15, thats exactly how my 600 and 600W tints compare, good stuff. 

Guys, I just spent thrity minutes clicking, pressing, holding, pulling battery, reinserting, then click click clicking. Nothing. 

My theory: The Guy at ZL knew there was a chance that his reply to the customers EM would get posted at CPF. So in his response to the "Non Stepdown SC600W" he threw in the "and hidden features". I'm convinced, no hidden features. I woulda found them. 

Weve been had. :laughing:


----------



## Glock27

You obviously weren't holding your mouth right whilst double clicking! :nana:
That warm tint looks just like the tint of my SC60w's.

G27


----------



## energythoughts

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Great video man, starting at 2:15, thats exactly how my 600 and 600W tints compare, good stuff.
> 
> Guys, I just spent thrity minutes clicking, pressing, holding, pulling battery, reinserting, then click click clicking. Nothing.
> 
> My theory: The Guy at ZL knew there was a chance that his reply to the customers EM would get posted at CPF. So in his response to the "Non Stepdown SC600W" he threw in the "and hidden features". I'm convinced, no hidden features. I woulda found them.
> 
> Weve been had. :laughing:



Thanks! I just wish the youtube upload process didn't kill the details.. I see much more of the swing-set for example in my original video out of the camera.. seems like the dynamic range is lost after the video gets uploaded. Viewing it in HD helps a bit.. but not perfect.

I have one of the non-step down versions as well.. and I know what you mean.. I tried every possible combination I could think of to find these "hidden" secrets... no luck


----------



## varuscelli

energythoughts said:


> I made a quick video comparing the two versions outside. http://youtu.be/9CiXvohCYHw?hd=1
> 
> You can definitely tell the drop in output on the SC600w vs. the SC600, but it's not drastic.. I'd say well within your 10-15m goal.



Nice job, energythoughts. Very helpful visuals. :thumbsup:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Owners of "Non Stepdown" SC600W's, check in here.


----------



## Zeruel

energythoughts said:


> I made a quick video comparing the two versions outside. http://youtu.be/9CiXvohCYHw?hd=1



Nice comparison. And obviously, your dog prefers the cool tint....


----------



## euthymic

mitro said:


> Why did I bother to "preorder" the light when they are shipping lights out to vendors and the vendors have them in stock while I sit here on my thumb? Seems messed up to me.



I agree 100%. Ordered a light on the 12th, just sitting here waiting for the order to move past processing while folks that ordered from dealers a day or two ago have already gotten shipping confirmation (not to mention a CPF discount). That's bad customer service in my book and while I've waited this long for the 600w and probably won't cancel, I certainly won't be "pre" ordering from them again as there appears to be nothing "pre" about it.


----------



## calipsoii

I wouldn't read too much into the "hidden features" comment by ZL. 

They specifically say "we did not enable the stepdown feature". They've never told anyone how to enable it themselves using the UI - everyone so far has just received an RMA number.

If they consider stepdown a feature (aka: a flag in the firmware that never got flipped) then when they say "hidden features" they're probably talking about just that: more flags in the firmware that never got flipped.

Now if they told people "Oh you know what, RMA'ing it is expensive and time-consuming, please enable it yourself by clicking 550x" then I would be hopeful of enabling other firmware flags in a similar manner. But an RMA to flip a firmware bit? Yeah, doubtful there's anything we can toggle ourselves.


----------



## pblanch

oooooooo extra features if you click 550x 

clicking now will get back to you later.


----------



## Zenbaas

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Great video man, starting at 2:15, thats exactly how my 600 and 600W tints compare, good stuff.
> 
> Guys, I just spent thrity minutes clicking, pressing, holding, pulling battery, reinserting, then click click clicking. Nothing.
> 
> My theory: The Guy at ZL knew there was a chance that his reply to the customers EM would get posted at CPF. So in his response to the "Non Stepdown SC600W" he threw in the "and hidden features". * I'm convinced, no hidden features*. I woulda found them.
> 
> Weve been had. :laughing:


+1. Completely agree.


----------



## Lite_me

Glock27 said:


> You obviously weren't holding your mouth right whilst double clicking! :nana:
> *That warm tint looks just like the tint of my SC60w's.*
> 
> G27


That's not quite the case with my samples. My brother and I each have SC60w's and SC600w's. In comparison, both 600's are noticeably warmer than the 60's. (but not in a bad way) Both our SC60w's are the best tinted lights we own... at least as far as we're concerned. Even better than our SC51w's. Not sure why, but could be the higher output & voltage. I like the new 600w, for what it does, but the 60w is still my favorite. It's darn near perfect in a... size, output, tint, runtime combo. I like the switch better too. I need a couple more of those, I think.


----------



## kwak

varuscelli said:


> Kind of a double-edged sword, though: collectible in a certain sense but sort of a danger to themselves. I wonder how long one could be left in Turbo mode in normal ambient temperature environments before doing permanent damage or significantly shortening the nominal lifetime of the light? Or if Owner A sold one to New Owner B, how much Turbo runtime experimentation might Owner A have put it through before selling to New Owner B? And questions of replacement or warranty service come up if kept and not returned to ZebraLight for eventual replacement. What might be the ZL options for current owners be? Fortunately, this seems to involve only a small set of units or it could be a potential mess for those left in circulation. It's an interesting situation.



Thing is though, like i said before even IF the timer is working it is no fail safe.
If you turn the torch off and back on again it goes to another 5 mins on turbo.

So in reality it makes very little difference.

If it was the H600 i would be seriously concerned as this torch does get extremely hot on turbo.
My experiences with the SC600 when hiking though is although it does get hot on turbo, mine has never got hot enough to burn skin even after repeated turbo resets.


If our torches had a thermal shut down via a sensor and this was found faulty i'd agree 100%.
But as it is a timer is a very cheap and cheerful solution even IF it's working 100%.


It would not put me off buying one, even though my 10 year olds regularly use our lights.
Even at 10 they have enough common sense to know that a small torch with such a bright emitter is going to generate heat, so they're careful.


I do think that it's absolutely disgusting the way ZL have and are treating people that have pre-ordered though.
If they are sending out supplies to shops, then these shops are offering a discount plus free shipping there is absolutely no point in pre-ordering.

As i've shown with my experiences all you end up with is a beta version with problems that ZL are not willing to do anything about.
Even after ZL having your money for a month (or more in my care), not releasing on the date they set, PLUS if the shops are offering discount as said you get your light sooner AND cheaper.


Cheers
Mark


----------



## kwak

energythoughts said:


> I made a quick video comparing the two versions outside. http://youtu.be/9CiXvohCYHw?hd=1
> 
> You can definitely tell the drop in output on the SC600w vs. the SC600, but it's not drastic.. I'd say well within your 10-15m goal.



Absolutely fantastic.

Thanks for taking the time and effort for doing a excellent vid :thumbsup:


----------



## Leoht

I wonder whether the hidden feature is the PID based regulation that Zebralight are planing to use in the S6330.


----------



## DWood

Like many, I "preordered" on 11/17/11. ZL says my order is still processing. I am tempted to cancel but would like to know if anyone who used PayPal cancelled and received their funds back? Don't want to cancel and have trouble with a refund.

PS I read about a CPF discount from illuminationgear. Is there a discount code?


----------



## mohanjude

Just ordered a SC600 torch from Hong Kong- seller says it is the latest version but no 600w available as yet.

Mohan


----------



## burntoshine

DWood said:


> Like many, I "preordered" on 11/17/11. ZL says my order is still processing. I am tempted to cancel but would like to know if anyone who used PayPal cancelled and received their funds back? Don't want to cancel and have trouble with a refund.
> 
> PS I read about a CPF discount from illuminationgear. Is there a discount code?



on the deals page it says to PM lebox97 for the discount information

..if you click the above link and scroll down to "illumination gear", there's a link "lebox97"; click that and it will start a PM to that person


----------



## pae77

Edit: Removed discount procedure by request. Just follow instructions posted on the CPF discount page.

I actually have mixed feelings about ordering this early even from Illumination Gear because even though I'll get the light at a decent price with free shipping, my experience with ZL tells me that it is highly likely there will still be several more revisions and improvements to come in the months ahead. It's always kind of risky to be an early adopter and I probably should have waited even longer. Especially since I have other XM-L based lights to amuse myself with in the meantime.

Anyway, the solution is simple, in the future just don't preorder from ZL. Wait at least until the lights are shipping from dealers. You'll get a better price and much faster delivery of the most current version available at the time of purchase.


----------



## DWood

Thanks. i will just wait until ZL ships my light. Maybe it will be one that doesn't have the bugs of the first version(s).


----------



## bansuri

Regarding timing the click and hold to get low without hitting the other modes:
I say the word "zebra" to myself as soon as I press the switch and let go the instant I'm done. 
Sounds goofy, but it only took a single click that was too short to ruin a special moment.


----------



## Derek Dean

Yep, bansuri, it sounds goofy all right, but you know what...... it works like a charm, thanks! "*Zebra!*"


----------



## juplin

bansuri said:


> Regarding timing the click and hold to get low without hitting the other modes:
> I say the word "zebra" to myself as soon as I press the switch and let go the instant I'm done.
> Sounds goofy, but it only took a single click that was too short to ruin a special moment.


Similary, I say the word "light up" to myself.
I usually use V10R instead of any Zebralight at midnight to assure that the lowest low will be triggered.


----------



## easilyled

bansuri said:


> Regarding timing the click and hold to get low without hitting the other modes:
> I say the word "zebra" to myself as soon as I press the switch and let go the instant I'm done.
> Sounds goofy, but it only took a single click that was too short to ruin a special moment.



Ha, change that to saying "zebralight" quickly every time you want to start in "low" and you have the ultimate in advertising. They (Zebralight) should include that in the instruction manual.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

bansuri said:


> but it only took a single click that was too short to ruin a special moment.



:naughty:

(Presses and holds, not long enough) 750 Lumens!!

  

Seconds later, the door slams.


----------



## pae77

Since the battery lasts for something like 80 days on low, I just leave it running on low all night. Problem solved.


----------



## Ti²C

Hi, i don't know what are the drive currents on the h2 mode (my light hasn't arrived yet) but do you think it could be safe to use a single cr123 primary and a dummy cell in the SC600 if levels were programmed to lower values ? 
the purpose is to be able to carry the light were rechargeables could be a concern (plane, very cold weather, etc...)


----------



## jhc37013

Ti²C said:


> Hi, i don't know what are the drive currents on the h2 mode (my light hasn't arrived yet) but do you think it could be safe to use a single cr123 primary and a dummy cell in the SC600 if levels were programmed to lower values ?
> the purpose is to be able to carry the light were rechargeables could be a concern (plane, very cold weather, etc...)



You should be able to get the lows and M2 but not sure about M1 or H2, I don't think it would matter what you have the high modes programmed to it would turn on to the highest setting possible so even if you just tap the on switch it would probably come on in one of the mediums modes possibly even L1. Like you I'm just guessing I've never tried it and don't think I've read anyone else trying, surely someone has though.


----------



## pjandyho

Ti²C said:


> Hi, i don't know what are the drive currents on the h2 mode (my light hasn't arrived yet) but do you think it could be safe to use a single cr123 primary and a dummy cell in the SC600 if levels were programmed to lower values ?
> the purpose is to be able to carry the light were rechargeables could be a concern (plane, very cold weather, etc...)


I am not sure if the battery would be able to support the high current draw on high. Something to ponder about but it would be nice if it can.


----------



## samgab

Yeah, I think the cell would dip below 2.7V too quickly, and the light has a battery protection cutout at 2.7V, so although I haven't tried it, I don't think you'd have much joy.
See on this Panasonic datasheet on the CR123A side:
http://www.panasonic.com/industrial/includes/pdf/Panasonic_Lithium_CR2_CR123A.pdf
How quickly the cell drops below 2.7V? It's almost immediately at the start of it's use cycle.
Which would render it useless almost immediately.

But again, that's just going off the data in the datasheets, not real life experience trying to use a CR123A cell in my SC600...


----------



## juplin

2.7V will be too low to protect 18650 from overdischarge in L1 or L2 brightness level.
If turning-on in L1 or L2 brightness level over long period is necessary, I will use LiFePO4 18650 which is still safe while stopping at 2.7V under small load.


----------



## fnsooner

I just got a shipping notice for my w.


----------



## infinus

fnsooner said:


> I just got a shipping notice for my w.



Same here.... US ones finally going out!


----------



## DWood

infinus said:


> Same here.... US ones finally going out!



When did you guys place your orders?


----------



## fnsooner

DWood said:


> When did you guys place your orders?


Nov. 17 and I live in the US.


----------



## Glock27

Mine "Shipped" today too. Ordered on the 13th of Nov. I hope they're shipping US orders from Texas and not China.

G27


----------



## varuscelli

Glock27 said:


> Mine "Shipped" today too. Ordered on the 13th of Nov. I hope they're shipping US orders from Texas and not China.
> 
> G27



Hopefully you'll be able to tell a bit later in the day (or maybe even now) by looking at the tracking number and going to the USPS or UPS or whichever site and doing the "Track Order" thing. The Order Shipped message from ZebraLight should show which method is being used...and then tracking should be easy based on the provided tracking number. If you're in the U.S., I strongly suspect you'll get shipping from the U.S.


----------



## uplite

Pre-ordered my SC600w 11/12, shipped 11/23 from Texas, received 11/26 in California.

Congrats to Zebralight for fast shipping of preorders after pulling the trigger on manufacturing.

Congrats to USPS for rapid delivery, considering that 11/24 and 11/25 were national holidays.

Mine is one of the very early SC600w's that does not have the 5-minute turbo step-down. I'll probably exchange it when I place my Christmas order for more H501w's. If you want one of these "rare" SC600w's without turbo step-down, for whatever reason, PM me ASAP. Otherwise it goes back to the manufacturer.

-Jeff


----------



## DWood

I just received an e-mail stating my order was received (although I ordered on 11/17) and another e-mail will indicate when it ships. seems like they are making progress.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Glock27 said:


> Mine "Shipped" today too. Ordered on the 13th of Nov. I hope they're shipping US orders from Texas and not China.
> 
> G27



If you have a USPS Priority style DC, then its coming from TX.


----------



## burntoshine

DWood said:


> When did you guys place your orders?



i ordered mine on november 25th; still have not received any notification since my order confirmation. i guess i'm further down the line, since i ordered later than a lot of you.

(...however, i DID receive a sc600w today that i ordered from illumination gear on friday!)

ZLCS stated to me in a reply email that my order would ship *from texas* by december 16th


----------



## samgab

juplin said:


> 2.7V will be too low to protect 18650 from overdischarge in L1 or L2 brightness level.
> If turning-on in L1 or L2 brightness level over long period is necessary, I will use LiFePO4 18650 which is still safe while stopping at 2.7V under small load.



Depends. That is 2.7V under load, which is not the same as open circuit voltage. And modern li-ion cells such as the 2900 or 3100 mAh Panasonic cells contained in several trusted brand 18650's are rated to go down to 2.5V without damage, due to their chemistry (LiNiCoO2).
This has been discussed further back in this thread, I think.


----------



## TyJo

burntoshine said:


> i ordered mine on november 25th; still have not received any notification since my order confirmation. i guess i'm further down the line, since i ordered later than a lot of you.
> 
> (...however, i DID receive a sc600w today that i ordered from illumination gear on friday!)
> 
> ZLCS stated to me in a reply email that my order would ship *from texas* by december 16th


How's the step down?


----------



## Todoroff

What's the approximate strobe runtime of the regular SC600?


> ...* 330*Lm (3hrs) / *500*Lm (2.1hrs) / 4Hz Strobe


It conveys nothing to me. Would it be double the h1 runtime? Or more, considering the low frequency?


----------



## Vesper

I ordered my 600w on Nov 12th and just got shipping confirmation today. Shipping china post.


----------



## DWood

Ha, I just received a USPS tracking number. Oh boy!


----------



## burntoshine

TyJo said:


> How's the step down?



i think the step down is *nonexistent*...! i was watching closely and i have a keen attention to detail. i have H2 set to 430lm. it should step down from 645 to 430, but after 6 minutes, i double clicked and THEN i saw it step down to H2 (430lm).

i will test it again sometime relatively soon. is it supposed to step down exactly at 5 minutes; a little before, a little after?

oh well; it's my light and i know how to use it. i didn't get all that hot. pretty warm, but not hot at all. the head didn't feel any warmer than the rest of the light. the entire light was consistently warm throughout. that'll feel nice in the cold. 

such an amazing light! i am very pleased. the tint seems identical to my neutral white eagletac mcsc4; warm and cozy.


----------



## juplin

samgab said:


> Depends. That is 2.7V under load, which is not the same as open circuit voltage. And modern li-ion cells such as the 2900 or 3100 mAh Panasonic cells contained in several trusted brand 18650's are rated to go down to 2.5V without damage, due to their chemistry (LiNiCoO2).
> This has been discussed further back in this thread, I think.


Tnanks for the information, and have read the panasonic 18650 datasheet.
This is copy from the datasheet :
DISCHARGE CONDITION : CONSTANT CURRENT 1.0It(2950mA), 2.5V cut-off at 25deg.C

That seems discharging to 2.5V cut-off at 2.95A current, that corresponds to the LED current or battery output current of SC600 in Turbo mode, is safe to me.
It still doesn't assure that discharging to 2.5V (or 2.7V) cut-off at 5ma or less current under small load is safe. 
I might be wrong, and need more information.


----------



## ODatsBright

Has anyone checked their SC600 or 600w with an ampmeter yet? Curious as to what they pull at the tailcap on turbo.


----------



## asot

ODatsBright said:


> Has anyone checked their SC600 or 600w with an ampmeter yet? Curious as to what they pull at the tailcap on turbo.



Well, I just did, and it was difficult, since I had to put one probe on the thin back side...
With an AW 2600 (3.86v), could only take measurements on low (0.09amp) and med (0.125amp), was shutting down on High/Turbo
With an AW 2600 (4.16v), it was 0.09A (L), 0.128A (M) and 2.92A (Turbo)...
With an Unprotected Sanyo 2600 (4.06v), it was 0.10A (L), 0.130A (M) and 3.02A (Turbo)...


----------



## fnsooner

My tracking number is now active. My SC600w is coming out of Fort Worth.


----------



## ODatsBright

Thanks asot!

Mine is only pulling 2.78A on Turbo from a 4.22V(open) cell so watt wise both are a hair over 11W. I guess that is right for that light.


----------



## fnj

asot said:


> Well, I just did, and it was difficult, since I had to put one probe on the thin back side...
> With an AW 2600 (3.86v), could only take measurements on low (0.09amp) and med (0.125amp), was shutting down on High/Turbo
> With an AW 2600 (4.16v), it was 0.09A (L), 0.128A (M) and 2.92A (Turbo)...
> With an Unprotected Sanyo 2600 (4.06v), it was 0.10A (L), 0.130A (M) and 3.02A (Turbo)...



Not looking for trouble here, but 0.09 A is much too high for L1 (2.8 Lm). L1 runs for 280 hrs, and 280 hrs at 90 mA (0.09 A) would be 25,200 mAh! I have to assume it was actually 9 mA (0.009 A). The medium figure looks spot on to what would be expected at 65 Lm (18 hr), and the 3 A looks about right for turbo, which is very heavily driven.


----------



## asot

Yep, could be right on the low - my multimeter is Auto-Range and could have missed the mA or A symbol in the small screen - will check it again!
No trouble, mate, you 're just making a point!


----------



## MikeWilson

Hi all,

I'm a newbie considering this light as my first 'decent' light, an upgrade from my much-loved NiteCore EZAA R5.

Just a quick question:

*Can I use a 4Sevens single cell charger (the one that has USB input) to charge an AW 3100mAh 18650 battery for use with this light?*

Many thanks,

Mike


----------



## TyJo

Anyone got a SC600w that steps down correctly yet?


----------



## jhc37013

MikeWilson said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a newbie considering this light as my first 'decent' light, an upgrade from my much-loved NiteCore EZAA R5.
> 
> Just a quick question:
> 
> *Can I use a 4Sevens single cell charger (the one that has USB input) to charge an AW 3100mAh 18650 battery for use with this light?*
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Mike



That charger will charge them fine as long as that battery fits in the SC600, a very tight fit can eventually cause you problems.


----------



## Azlum

I just got my SC600 a few days ago and WOW what an awesome little light! It's my first LED light in over 5 years and I can't believe how far they have come!

I love the interface too. So useful!


----------



## Glock27

Yeah Baby!,
I should have an SC600w before the weekend!.

FORT WORTH
TX, 76161

G27




Processed through USPS Sort Facility




December 06, 2011 - 1:19 am


----------



## MikeWilson

jhc37013 said:


> That charger will charge them fine as long as that battery fits in the SC600, a very tight fit can eventually cause you problems.



Thanks for the heads up on the charger. What batteries is everyone else using in the SC600? AW's?


----------



## henry1960

AW 2900 PROTECTED CELLS...


----------



## oldways

RediLast 3100:thumbsup:


----------



## jhc37013

Mike get the AW or Redilast 2900mah they are the best quality protected 18650 you can buy and they both use the same Panasonic cell last I heard. The 3100 may or may not fit your particular SC600 depending on the manufacturing tolerance of the both the light and the battery, the 2900 is the best play.


----------



## Fitz

AW 3100's fit fine in my SC600, newest version with lanyard hole.


----------



## MikeWilson

Thanks everyone - such helpful people on a delightful forum (like a breath of fresh [brightly lit] air on the internet!).

I saw both the 2900 and 3100 AW cells available from a local retailer and I did wonder why everyone recommends 2900 when they both look the same. I'll stick with 2900, then 

All the best,

Mike


----------



## MikeWilson

Fitz said:


> AW 3100's fit fine in my SC600, newest version with lanyard hole.



Nice to know


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Fitz said:


> AW 3100's fit fine in my SC600, newest version with lanyard hole.



+1


----------



## uplite

ODatsBright said:


> Has anyone checked their SC600 or 600w with an ampmeter yet? Curious as to what they pull at the tailcap on turbo.


Just for kicks. With a benchtop power supply caliibrated to 3.70 volts (nominal LiCo voltage), my SC600w drew 3.12 amps on Turbo. Call it 11.5 watts.

Incidentally, less than 10% of those 11.5 watts are turned into light. The rest becomes heat.

Can you imagine holding a 10-watt incandescent bulb in your hand for 5 minutes?

Zebralight has done a stellar job (as usual) with the thermal engineering in such a small package.


----------



## uplite

MikeWilson said:


> I saw both the 2900 and 3100 AW cells available from a local retailer and I did wonder why everyone recommends 2900 when they both look the same.


To give a cell more capacity, you either have to make it larger, or make the anode/cathode separator layer thinner.

Some manufacturers take the simple approach of making the cell larger, even beyond the standard cell size. This can cause fit problems with precision-machined tubes like the SC600.

Other manufacturers take the more difficult approach of making a thinner separator, so they can pack in more anode and cathode material. This has its own drawbacks, since a thinner separator is more delicate. Heat or physical shock is more likely to cause a cell failure.

I build li-ion battery packs for one of my projects. In my experience, 2600mAH 18650 cells are currently the sweet spot of performance & reliability.

Jeff


----------



## MikeWilson

uplite said:


> To give a cell more capacity, you either have to make it larger, or make the anode/cathode separator layer thinner.
> 
> Some manufacturers take the simple approach of making the cell larger, even beyond the standard cell size. This can cause fit problems with precision-machined tubes like the SC600.
> 
> Other manufacturers take the more difficult approach of making a thinner separator, so they can pack in more anode and cathode material. This has its own drawbacks, since a thinner separator is more delicate. Heat or physical shock is more likely to cause a cell failure.
> 
> I build li-ion battery packs for one of my projects. In my experience, 2600mAH 18650 cells are currently the sweet spot of performance & reliability.
> 
> Jeff



Thanks Jeff, that's a very clear explanation.

I'll stick with 2900. It seems to be the capacity that most people are using for the SC600 and I do need the run-time.

Just one more question for you if I may; have you ever carried a spare battery? What's the safest way to manage it? (Stored in a plastic container?)

All the best,

Mike


----------



## Quacker

Uplite, have you got any experience with the new Panasonic 3100mah 18650s?
I bought 2 to try out in my SC600 and so far they are absolutely fantastic. Only drawback is that they are unprotected, but the SC600 has built in protection already


----------



## Glock27

MikeWilson said:


> <snip>; have you ever carried a spare battery? What's the safest way to manage it? (Stored in a plastic container?)
> Mike



I carry a spare cell in a plastic waterproof match case that I got at Wal- Mart. If you put a small bit of foam in the bottom of the case, an 18650 fits perfectly.

http://www.rei.com/product/678278/c...-B849-E011-AFD7-001517384908&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## psychbeat

I don't understand how pana3100 (NCR18650a) are less reliable than a 2600mah?

Is it just the thinner internals or something?
I've got some 2900 2600 &3100 both protected and non - no problems so far. 
The unprotected 3100and 2900 panasonic seem about the same size. 
The protected are def larger than the protected 2600.


----------



## TyJo

I think the reliability discussion was generally speaking. Li-ion chemistry keeps changing/evolving as does li-ion battery technology as a whole. I'm no expert but I doubt you would see a difference in durability between a quality 3100mah cell and a quality 2600mah cell, the way they are used in flashlights. The 3100mah cell also provides slightly better runtimes, and could very well have better cell longevity, shelf life, discharge rates, and lower self discharge rate.


----------



## samgab

psychbeat said:


> I don't understand how pana3100 (NCR18650a) are less reliable than a 2600mah?
> 
> Is it just the thinner internals or something?
> I've got some 2900 2600 &3100 both protected and non - no problems so far.
> The unprotected 3100and 2900 panasonic seem about the same size.
> The protected are def larger than the protected 2600.



The 2900 and the 3100 are exactly the same size... They use the same can:
https://industrial.panasonic.com/eu/news/nr201005IE002/nr201005IE002/Press_Release_Li-Ion_NNP_E.pdf .

As for how they get the extra mAh's out of the new 2900 and 3100's have a read of the info here:
http://industrial.panasonic.com/www-data/pdf2/ACI4000/ACI4000CE17.pdf .

Basically, it's due to improvements and advances in technology, such as a Nickel Oxide based positive electrode.
A bit like how as years go by, some newer and more advanced cars have better fuel economy and more power with a smaller lighter engine than in the past.
There's no reason to avoid the NCR18650 or the NCR18650A, in either bare unprotected format, or in re-wrapped PCB protected format, for the SC600.


----------



## John_Bowtell

Should be Recieving one today and another later this week =] I should of orderd one of each (SC600 & SC600W) oh well haha always good to have a spare.


----------



## samgab

ODatsBright said:


> Has anyone checked their SC600 or 600w with an ampmeter yet? Curious as to what they pull at the tailcap on turbo.



Here are my tail current results. 

Original SC600
Tested with a Fluke 87V (Typical burden voltage, 0.03V/A on DC Amps range and 1.8mV/mA on DC mA range.)
Using AW2900 with 3.948 starting OCV
Turbo (750lm):
Min: 2.721 A / Max: 3.042 A / Avg: 2.934 A (~2.900 with freshly charged cell)

H2 (500lm):
Min: 1.299 A / Max: 1.370 A / Avg: 1.321 A (~1.249 A with freshly charged cell)

H2 (330lm):
Min: 0.763 A / Max: 0.778 A / Avg: 0.765 A (~0.734 A with freshly charged cell)

H2 (200lm):
Min: 0.410 A / Max: 0.414 A / Avg: 0.411 A (~0.396 A with freshly charged cell)

M1 (65lm):
148.6-149.1 mA (~142.4 mA with freshly charged cell)

M2 (21lm):
52.98-53.05 mA (~51.15 mA with freshly charged cell)

L1 (2.8lm)
10.50 mA (10.09 mA with freshly charged cell)

L2 (0.1lm)
1.56 mA (1.55 mA with freshly charged cell)

Off
65.6 μA (Whaat! You could fly to the MOON on 65.6 μA!  )
(70.2 μA with freshly charged cell)


----------



## bansuri

Great info Samgab! Thanks for taking the time to get the readings.


----------



## samgab

bansuri said:


> Great info Samgab! Thanks for taking the time to get the readings.



Yeah, no worries, I compared some Cree XM-L U2 figures for interest:


AVFWLMLM/W0.152.6820.40266.4165.20.402.7861.115176.1158.00.752.9182.188319.9146.21.303.0884.014523.1130.33.003.33710.011975.697.5


----------



## ODatsBright

Thanks samgab! Very detailed.

I tested mine and I believe my H2 is pulling 1.89A IIRC; I'll check it again. If I'm not mistaking, on a fresh cell my "off" current was ~40µA but I'll check that again too. 

I sent ZL a message and they have issued me an RMA# so I'm torn between sending the light back or keeping this one. As long as I know I'm getting "turbo" from the light, I'm not sure if I care about the step down feature since running the light for around 8min, mine is still not so hot to handle. I certainly would not mind access to the 430lm mode tho...oddly double clicking from turbo/H1 doesn't step back as much as I would think going from 645lm to 285lm. Going off Cree's chart T5 bin at ~1.9A would be around 600lm, with losses I'd assume the 430lm would be reasonable so maybe I am getting the 430lm mode after all. I plan on checking all the modes tonight to see how they compare to yours.


----------



## ODatsBright

Deleted Double Post


----------



## kreisler

samgab said:


> Off
> 65.6 μA (Whaat! You could fly to the MOON on 65.6 μA!  )
> (70.2 μA with freshly charged cell)


people dont know what micro-ampere is. for consistency:



> Off
> 0.066 mA (Whaat! You could fly to the MOON on 65.6 μA!  )
> 0.070 mA (with freshly charged cell)



Thanks for the readings.


----------



## ODatsBright

Okay, couldn't wait and did some testing at lunch time. 

Set my Astron to 3.70V
All voltage and currents tested with Fluke 189

Turbo - 645lm - 2.78A
H1 - 420lm - 2.16A
H2 - 284lm - 1.92A
H3 - 172lm - 0.603A (603mA)

M1 - 56lm - 0.133A (133mA)
M2 - 18lm - 0.056A (56mA)

L1 - 2.4lm - 0.0094A (9.4mA)
L2 - 0.09lm - 0.0017 (1.7mA)

I added the mfg. stated lumens to avoid confusion of what I labeled L1, L2. etc.


----------



## burntoshine

does anyone know how a maxpedition single sheath would work with the sc600?


----------



## uplite

MikeWilson said:


> Just one more question for you if I may; have you ever carried a spare battery? What's the safest way to manage it?


Yes. I find that a ziploc baggie is usually sufficient insulation. I wouldn't throw it into a box of nails though. 




Quacker said:


> Uplite, have you got any experience with the new Panasonic 3100mah 18650s?


Not yet. Where did you buy yours? And, are you sure they are OEM Panasonic cells, with printed manufacturer codes to confirm the source?




TyJo said:


> I'm no expert but I doubt you would see a difference in durability between a quality 3100mah cell and a quality 2600mah cell, the way they are used in flashlights.


Actually...these little flashlights are one of the tougher consumer environments for a li-ion cell. In particular, they get dropped on the ground, thrown into gloveboxes or toolboxes, etc. That kind of physical shock can cause a thinner separator to fail, when a thicker separator survives.




samgab said:


> The 2900 and the 3100 are exactly the same size... They use the same can:
> https://industrial.panasonic.com/eu/news/nr201005IE002/nr201005IE002/Press_Release_Li-Ion_NNP_E.pdf .
> As for how they get the extra mAh's out of the new 2900 and 3100's have a read of the info here:
> http://industrial.panasonic.com/www-data/pdf2/ACI4000/ACI4000CE17.pdf


Thanks for confirming what I posted earlier.

The Panasonic 2900 and 3100 use the same chemistry, LiNiO2 (incidentally this not a new chemistry; it is just "rediscovered" by Panasonic mostly for electric vehicle applications). The 2900 and 3100 cells have the same dimensions. The 3100 weighs slightly more than the 2900. So the _only_ difference appears to be the thickness of the separator, which is very relevant to reliability.

The higher capacity cells should be fine for fixed installations (e.g. solar arrays or electric vehicles). Lower capacity cells are more durable & reliable for rough usage (e.g. handheld flashlights).

Same as it ever was.


-Jeff


----------



## pjandyho

Just an update. Zebralight offered an exchange for both my SC600w to the step-down ones. Received both replacements two days ago and did a test on both. Using my iphone timer to time, they both step down at exactly 5 mins mark. Light never run hot at all. It did get pretty warm, but nowhere in the hot range. After stepping down it cooled down pretty fast and maintained in a consistent warm temperature which is still comfortable for handholding.


----------



## kwak

Quacker said:


> Uplite, have you got any experience with the new Panasonic 3100mah 18650s?
> I bought 2 to try out in my SC600 and so far they are absolutely fantastic. Only drawback is that they are unprotected, but the SC600 has built in protection already



Another one using these cells.
They're great cells that offer great VFM, only downside is they do not operate in my 1st generation SC600 without a magnet on the tip.

They do operate perfectly well in my H600 oddly enough though.




uplite said:


> Actually...these little flashlights are one of the tougher consumer environments for a li-ion cell. In particular, they get dropped on the ground, thrown into gloveboxes or toolboxes, etc. That kind of physical shock can cause a thinner separator to fail, when a thicker separator survives.



I'm guessing you have never seen a radio controlled aircraft or car in operation then 

It is actually extremely difficult to cause the membrane to fail, in the 10 years or so i've been using lithium based cells, the only times i have witnessed this failure are when a device has pulled too much current out of a cell (causing it to swell), a crash physically piercing the cells and when a charger has failed overcharging the cells.

Obviously this is not a apples to apples comparison as the cells are different.
But as long as the cell is physically protected (as when installed in a SC600) it would be extremely difficult to the point of impossible to have a membrane failure do to shaking or banging, simply because there is not enough movement internally in the cell to create enough momentum to cause it to tear.
It's also an extremely tough membrane (for obvious reasons).

I'm in no doubt Panasonic advise against throwing their cells around, this is just common garden *** covering.
In reality if the cells are discharged within their specs (to avoid failure from heat build up and/or swelling) charged within their specs (as before) and not physically pierced membrane failure is extremely extremely extremely unlikely.



uplite said:


> The Panasonic 2900 and 3100 use the same chemistry, LiNiO2



At the risk of being pedantic it's actually LiMn2O4 



uplite said:


> The 3100 weighs slightly more than the 2900. So the _only_ difference appears to be the thickness of the separator, which is very relevant to reliability.



The exact make up of these cells is a closely regard secret, so there is absolutely no evidence one way or the other to suggest the membrane is thicker of thinner in either application.



uplite said:


> The higher capacity cells should be fine for fixed installations (e.g. solar arrays or electric vehicles). Lower capacity cells are more durable & reliable for rough usage (e.g. handheld flashlights).


 

As i say i'm using the 3100mAh cells and they work great in my torches :thumbsup:


Cheers
Mark


----------



## Quacker

uplite said:


> Where did you buy yours? And, are you sure they are OEM Panasonic cells, with printed manufacturer codes to confirm the source?



Got them from Ebay. They are green with the code: MH12210


----------



## burntoshine

Glock27 said:


> I carry a spare cell in a plastic waterproof match case that I got at Wal- Mart. If you put a small bit of foam in the bottom of the case, an 18650 fits perfectly.
> 
> http://www.rei.com/product/678278/c...-B849-E011-AFD7-001517384908&mr:referralID=NA



thanks, G! i picked one up last night and it fits perfectly. i have sheets of really thin foam that i used on both ends. i used a small square of 3m double-sided tape to adhere the bottom piece and the top piece is tucked behind the threads. nice!


----------



## samgab

Here are some of the uses for which Panasonic say they developed the 2900 (NCR18650) and 3100 (NCR18650A):


> "With its robust and powerful Li-ion batteries, Panasonic is responding to the increasing demand for batteries *for mobile use*, for example in *laptops and notebooks*, _*handhelds and portable televisions*_. In appropriate battery pack assemblies, these batteries can also be used for driving _*electric bicycles*_."


That was pasted from their media release for the NCR18650A.
No mention of flashlights... but they did mention some pretty rugged mobile applications.
I have an electric bicycle, and the battery pack in it gets some pretty rough treatment!
Interestingly, the media release also states:


> "Batteries with a capacity of 3.4 Ah and 4.0 Ah respectively are being developed."


That sounds exciting.


----------



## psychbeat

NCR FTW!!!

Happy with mine too. 

I'm happy to see that turbo is ~2.8+ amps on these. That's entering p60 territory.


----------



## Toobuzz

pjandyho said:


> Just an update. Zebralight offered an exchange for both my SC600w to the step-down ones. Received both replacements two days ago and did a test on both. Using my iphone timer to time, they both step down at exactly 5 mins mark. Light never run hot at all. It did get pretty warm, but nowhere in the hot range. After stepping down it cooled down pretty fast and maintained in a consistent warm temperature which is still comfortable for handholding.



How are the tints on your SC600ws? I decided to send my non-step down version back and I'm hoping for a less green tint on my replacement. I love the tint on my SC51w and my initial SC600w was not close in color temperature. My Xeno E03 XM-L Neutral is beautiful. It is not cool, and definitely not greenish. So I know that it is possible with the Cree XM-L.


----------



## Glock27

w00T! My Postman had my SC600w today! Initial impression: It's too big to knock my SC60w out of my front pocket. Fit and finish is the usual ZebraLight standard. Tint is the same as my XP-G SC60w's.
I wish they would have used the same clip and attachment method as the SC60. 
The Low Low is lower that the SC60w's.
I can't wait till dark!

G27


----------



## varuscelli

Glock27 said:


> I carry a spare cell in a plastic waterproof match case that I got at Wal- Mart. If you put a small bit of foam in the bottom of the case, an 18650 fits perfectly.





burntoshine said:


> thanks, G! i picked one up last night and it fits perfectly. i have sheets of really thin foam that i used on both ends. i used a small square of 3m double-sided tape to adhere the bottom piece and the top piece is tucked behind the threads. nice!



I use those waterproof match cases, too. They're great for 18650 batteries. About $1 each at Walmart, and Academy Sports and Outdoors has a green version of them, too (for those in the South/Southeast U.S.). I imagine that most stores with a decent camping section carry them, but Walmart is probably the most semi-universally accessible...


----------



## pjandyho

Toobuzz said:


> How are the tints on your SC600ws? I decided to send my non-step down version back and I'm hoping for a less green tint on my replacement. I love the tint on my SC51w and my initial SC600w was not close in color temperature. My Xeno E03 XM-L Neutral is beautiful. It is not cool, and definitely not greenish. So I know that it is possible with the Cree XM-L.


Tint is nice on high and a slight bit of greenish yellow but not immediately obvious. Still acceptable to me. I don't know what circuit is Xeno E03 using, but when a light is running on constant output instead of PWM, one has to expect tint shift to happen when output is stepped down. I know why this happens but am just too sleepy now to put it into words. Maybe someone could help explain it?


----------



## FLGUY

Panasonic 3100's is all i have used in my sc600 they work awesome. I wanted the AW's but the Panasonic were close to half the price and are essentially the same cell with no protection. Still may get the AW's in the future when my funds will allow it.


----------



## burntoshine

Glock27 said:


> w00T! My Postman had my SC600w today! Initial impression: It's too big to knock my SC60w out of my front pocket. Fit and finish is the usual ZebraLight standard. Tint is the same as my XP-G SC60w's.
> I wish they would have used the same clip and attachment method as the SC60.
> The Low Low is lower that the SC60w's.
> I can't wait till dark!
> 
> G27



yeah, i may not ecd it, but it will be my go-to light for all occasions where a flashlight is needed. word!



Toobuzz said:


> How are the tints on your SC600ws? I decided to send my non-step down version back and I'm hoping for a less green tint on my replacement. I love the tint on my SC51w and my initial SC600w was not close in color temperature. My Xeno E03 XM-L Neutral is beautiful. It is not cool, and definitely not greenish. So I know that it is possible with the Cree XM-L.



the tint is on the warmer side of neutral, in my opinion; judging by my own experience. like i said, the tint on my SC600w is identical to the tint on my neutral white Eagletac M2SC4. the SC600w is definitely one of the warmer neutrals that i have, and i really like it! when i shine it on a white wall, it gives me the thought of looking at the sun. and if you look close, the hot spot beam pattern / outline is sort of star-bursty; at least mine is.



varuscelli said:


> I use those waterproof match cases, too. They're great for 18650 batteries. About $1 each at Walmart, and Academy Sports and Outdoors has a green version of them, too (for those in the South/Southeast U.S.). I imagine that most stores with a decent camping section carry them, but Walmart is probably the most semi-universally accessible...



i went to cabelas just because it's the closest store that i thought would have them; they were 2.99 though.


----------



## mohanjude

Received my SC600 - the Panasonic 18500 3100ma cells work fine although they don't have a button top. Only niggle I have is the button is recessed and you have to use your finger nail to press the button. I am cocnerned that over time I will rip the rubber by using my index finger nail to press. I feel that the button has a fair amount of resistance and is not a soft click.


----------



## varuscelli

burntoshine said:


> i went to cabelas just because it's the closest store that i thought would have them; they were 2.99 though.



Did you tell them, "This price sucks." ? Yeah, they're obviously a much better deal at Walmart. Can't beat buck each. I've bought about a half dozen of them over the last couple of years just to make sure my extra 18650s each have a place of their own.


----------



## Dillo0

Having read this thread, I see that a few people have taken their SC600 apart. I'm just curious, but is the lens coated glass and the reflector metal? It appears to have a coated glass lens and metal reflector per the specs page and per the heat output of the LED, but I just want some clarification to sooth my curious nerves


----------



## jimmy1970

Well I resisted until now and ended up getting a SC600 which arrived today. The tint on my example has a white hotspot surrounded by a yellow ring with a purple spill - not real pretty but boy is this light bright!!
Fit and finish is nice and my old school AW 2200mah 18650s do the job nicely.

The beams' tint reminds me of the Osram Golden Dragon emitter in my old Nitecore D10.

Overall, I'm happy with my purchase - *I will not, however rely, on the included clip or lanyard ring - nasty!!

*James....


----------



## hivoltage

Has anybody found a nice quality holster to carry this light on your belt?


----------



## pjandyho

hivoltage said:


> Has anybody found a nice quality holster to carry this light on your belt?


Of course. Custom made by Thors Hammer (member Hogokansatsukan). Was made for the first gen SC600 but I am surprised that it fit the newer SC600 with the lanyard loop too. With a slot for another spare 18650, you really felt all covered.


----------



## burntoshine

..also, the maxpedition single sheath fits it great; i got the 'foliage green' color and it goes well with the ZL anodizing.


----------



## mrlysle

hivoltage said:


> Has anybody found a nice quality holster to carry this light on your belt?



I've posted these pics a few times for questions just like this, so for those that have seen them too many times already, I apologize! But for the new to this or any other thread, here's a couple shots of the kind of holsters you get from Dan Thorpe over at Thors Hammer Custom Leather. He'll make it any way you want it. I wanted mine bezel up, and wet molded around the head, with a saddlebag for a spare cell. This is what I got!
















Dan had previously made me a holster for an HDS rotary, and after I got this one, they look like a perfectly matched set! Give him a call. Trust me!


----------



## DWood

hivoltage said:


> Has anybody found a nice quality holster to carry this light on your belt?



It works fine in the kytexgear.com holster that I cut down for my Nova Tac.


----------



## uplite

kwak said:


> I'm guessing you have never seen a radio controlled aircraft or car in operation then


Actually...I have run several RC helicopters. My favorite build was my MaxiR (from LAheli in the Czech Republic) using the lightest ThunderPower lipos (from Saehan Enertech in Korea).

I did "puff" a few prismatic lipos from DN Power (Tenergy). However, I have had good results with Tenergy cylindrical cells in other applications, like the Tenergy NiMH cells in our walkway/garden lights. They aren't the best, but they get the job done.




kwak said:


> It is actually extremely difficult to cause the membrane to fail, in the 10 years or so i've been using lithium based cells, the only times i have witnessed this failure are when a device has pulled too much current out of a cell (causing it to swell), a crash physically piercing the cells and when a charger has failed overcharging the cells.


"10 years" tells us almost nothing about your experience. I've had some rechargeable cells for 20 years, but not used them much. What matters is: How many times have you charged/discharged these cells, under what conditions?

I have charged and discharged various li-ion cells thousands of times, and I have seen a few failures that had NO explanation based on overcharge, overdischarge, or heat. The only reason I can think of is defects in the separator. The thinner it is, the more likely it is to fail.

Let me put it this way: Why does Panasonic sell both 2900 and 3100 LiNiO2 cells? What do you think is the difference between these two cells, with the same size and chemistry?




kwak said:


> At the risk of being pedantic it's actually LiMn2O4


At the risk of being correct, no, it is absolutely not LiMn2O4.

Refer to the links posted above. The Panasonic 2900 and 3100 *NNP* cells are their "*N*ickel Oxide based *N*ew *P*latform", aka LiNiO2. Perhaps with a smaller particle size to justify the "new platform" marketing.

This chemistry was invented in the mid-1950s. It has been revived and refined for use in electric bicycles in China.

I assume part of the reason Panasonic (dang, I keep wanting to say Matsushita) pursued this chemistry, is that it does not have the patent-encumbrances of the LiFe chemistries that are now being marketed in the US. But it does also have a higher power density.




Quacker said:


> Got them from Ebay. They are green with the code: MH12210


MH12210 is a UL code, not a manufacturer code. From a google search, it is probably Panasonic, but I can't tell you the chemistry or capacity.



FLGUY said:


> Panasonic 3100's is all i have used in my sc600 they work awesome. I wanted the AW's but the Panasonic were close to half the price and are essentially the same cell with no protection.


Where did you buy your Panny 3100's? I'd like to try some too. Thanks.

-Jeff


----------



## TyJo

On the models that step down as the battery drains so you aren't left in darkness without warning (not referring to the 5 minute step down). How long does it take for the step down to occur from high to medium and/or at what battery voltage?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

The Galco holster works pretty well...


----------



## MikeWilson

TyJo said:


> On the models that step down as the battery drains so you aren't left in darkness without warning (not referring to the 5 minute step down). How long does it take for the step down to occur from high to medium and/or at what battery voltage?



I'd quite like to know this too.. Can the step down be relied upon as the basis for a 'time to charge me' reminder?


Sent from my mobile using TapaTalk (so please excuse bad grammar & spelling!)


----------



## MikeWilson

One more thing: Since a lot of people have criticised the ZL SC600 for the lack of throw, I wonder if it's possible to produce or purchase an adapter that can sit on the head of the torch when needed to convert some of the peripheral flood to throw by focusing the beam. Does anything like this exist? It may make for an interesting accessory to a pretty popular flashlight....


Sent from my mobile using TapaTalk (so please excuse bad grammar & spelling!)


----------



## pjandyho

I don't think anyone is criticizing the SC600 for lack of throw. We all know what it was made to do and we accept that it is more of a flood light for general use than a throw light that can't flood an area for close up use. For a general use light, I would rather have a flood light than a throw light.


----------



## uplite

TyJo said:


> On the models that step down as the battery drains so you aren't left in darkness without warning (not referring to the 5 minute step down). How long does it take for the step down to occur from high to medium and/or at what battery voltage?


Mine is an early 600w, without the 5-minute timer step-down.

I hooked it up to a bench power supply and tested the _voltage_ step-down.

At 3.22 volts, it stepped down from Turbo.

At 2.72 volts, it stepped down from (High?)

At 2.67 volts, it shut off completely.

I did not use a light meter, so I'm just guessing it stepped down from Turbo to High, and High to Medium, before shutting off.

-Jeff


----------



## Derek Dean

MikeWilson said:


> I wonder if it's possible to produce or purchase an adapter that can sit on the head of the torch when needed to convert some of the peripheral flood to throw by focusing the beam. Does anything like this exist? It may make for an interesting accessory to a pretty popular flashlight....


I do rather like the beam on the SC600, but I'd also love to have the option of adding various TIR optics for different beam shapes. 

Perhaps one of these could be adapted (it would require removing the reflector, a simple matter since the bezel unscrews easily):
http://search.digikey.com/scripts/dksearch/dksus.dll?vendor=0&keywords=tir+lens

Of course the other option would be a small 30mm aspherical lens, but those tend to be a bit extreme for my taste.


----------



## FLGUY

Where did you buy your Panny 3100's? I'd like to try some too. Thanks.

-Jeff[/QUOTE]
I purchased them from ebay as well. Got on there to check out the 2900's and found the 3100's, they were advertising them as the latest and greatest, highest capacity 18650. They were 25$ shipped from a us seller with a free 2x 18650 case wich was not in the description but a nice suprise.


----------



## varuscelli

FLGUY said:


> I purchased them from ebay as well. Got on there to check out the 2900's and found the 3100's, they were advertising them as the latest and greatest, highest capacity 18650. They were 25$ shipped from a us seller with a free 2x 18650 case wich was not in the description but a nice suprise.



I wonder if the Panasonic 18650 two-packs on eBay that are listed for $600 USD are even better. Of course, that's only $300 each with free standard shipping, so the buyer has that going for them...but an extra $18 if you want overnight shipping. The downside is that if you want only one cell from that seller, they're $500 each. (No...I'm not making this up. Obviously a pricing error by the seller, but pretty funny to see.)


----------



## FLGUY

They won't last long at that price.
Thats actually the company that i bought mine from but i obviously didnt pay that for them.


----------



## varuscelli

FLGUY said:


> They won't last long at that price.



Fortunately, there are "more than 10 available." A great stocking stuffer for the SC600 owner in your family.


----------



## burntoshine

mrlysle said:


>



that's very sweet! although i'd prefer it without the spare batt. saddlebag; i'd rather carry my spare in my waterproof matchcase. i really like how it hugs the light, making it not any bigger than it needs to be. my maxpedition holster is great, but it could stand to be smaller. if you don't mind my asking, how much was it?

i'm still waiting for my sc600w to ship from ZL. is anyone else still waiting for theirs??

(sheesh! i'm glad i ordered another from illumination gear; fo' realz!)


----------



## varuscelli

burntoshine said:


> that's very sweet! although i'd prefer it without the spare batt. saddlebag; i'd rather carry my spare in my waterproof matchcase. i really like how it hugs the light, making it not any bigger than it needs to be. my maxpedition holster is great, but it could stand to be smaller. if you don't mind my asking, how much was it?



There are a lot of options for this holster (with and without spare battery carrier). If you Google "Thor's Hammer Custom Leather" you can see his prices and options. Very cool stuff.


----------



## burntoshine

varuscelli said:


> There are a lot of options for this holster (with and without spare battery carrier). If you Google "Thor's Hammer Custom Leather" you can see his prices and options. Very cool stuff.



far out! thanks!


----------



## pae77

The SC600W I got from Illumination Gear seems very impressive so far.

Based on what I've been reading, I didn't expect my almost 2 year old Trustfire 2400 mah cells (with hundreds of charge/discharge cycles on them) to work properly in the SC600w. But I figured I'd give them a try before shelling out a lot more for the higher end cells. However, the Trustfire "flames" been performing excellently in the SC600w. No problems whatsoever powering any of the modes, including turbo. Although I haven't measured, runtime seems excellent also. 

If you anyone is thinking of trying these, don't make the mistake of buying them on Ebay because even the lowly Trustfires are counterfeit cr*p on Ebay as I found out the hard way. (The counterfeit ones I received from Ebay had plain silver lettering and did not contain the specified capacity.) The real ones have holographic silver lettering and do actually contain the specified 2400 mah of capacity. All the ones I've gotten from DX so far have been authentic and great performers for only about $10 a pair shipped.

While I'm sure the higher end cells offer longer runtimes, it's nice to know one can get very good 2400 mah performance in these lights from the "flame" Trustfires, if desired.


----------



## SunFire900

Got my sc600w from IG three days ago and used my TF flame 2400 and TF blue 2500 cells (about 3 yrs old now) and although they power the light on turbo, they struggle to keep that brightness for even a minute before dropping down to medium level. The TF's work fine in my other lights, but can't handle the higher amp draw of the sc600w on turbo.

But wait!

I ordered two Redilast 3100's and got them yesterday. Charged them up to 4.19v and wow! The light ran on turbo for 20 m. before I switched it off. Got just medium warm while holding in my hand. Just guessing, I'd say about 115-120 deg's F max. I didn't want to run it any longer to see if it would step down thermally.

I am still not sure if the sc600w has a 5 min timer or thermal step-down circuit, but this light does not step down after 5 m. I don't care, really. This little light is plenty bright on High.

I would recommend saving your quarters and get a couple of really good (AW-Redilast-Callies Kustom) 18650's to power this light. The 3100 Redilast fit perfectly in this baby.

As expected, the sc600 is floody....but oh so bright! Very useful IMO. 

This is my first "warm" led light and I like the color a lot. I don't hate cool white, but most of my lights are pure white and don't lean towards blue in any way. The best way to judge for yourself what the advantage is for warm over cool is to take one of each lights outside at night (of course) after it has rained and everything is wet. You will see the difference easily. The warm light wins hands down. Even at less lumen output. Try it. You'll see what I mean.

Anyway, I am a happy camper with my new toy. I'm still struggling a little with the UI, but I'll get it down soon.


----------



## mrlysle

burntoshine said:


> that's very sweet! although i'd prefer it without the spare batt. saddlebag; i'd rather carry my spare in my waterproof matchcase. i really like how it hugs the light, making it not any bigger than it needs to be. my maxpedition holster is great, but it could stand to be smaller. if you don't mind my asking, how much was it?
> 
> i'm still waiting for my sc600w to ship from ZL. is anyone else still waiting for theirs??
> 
> (sheesh! i'm glad i ordered another from illumination gear; fo' realz!)



burntoshine, sorry I took so long in responding. Just saw your post. I can tell you exactly what I have in my SC600 holster. $70.90 to my door. I feel it was worth every penny though. Very good quality leather, and you know how long good leather stuff lasts. Virtually forever! Dan guarantees his stuff too. You wouldn't have to get any saddlebags on yours. Would be cheaper that way too. I just like having the light and spare cell in one unit. Hope you get yourself one!


----------



## varuscelli

mrlysle said:


> burntoshine, sorry I took so long in responding. Just saw your post. I can tell you exactly what I have in my SC600 holster. $70.90 to my door. I feel it was worth every penny though. Very good quality leather, and you know how long good leather stuff lasts. Virtually forever! Dan guarantees his stuff too. You wouldn't have to get any saddlebags on yours. Would be cheaper that way too. I just like having the light and spare cell in one unit. Hope you get yourself one!


 
You're protecting and enhancing your investment. I applaud those who choose to go that route.


----------



## RAM2

The zebra is my next light. Great thread you need to know: light, batteries and holster.


----------



## Capt. Nemo

PoliceScannerMan said:


> The Galco holster works pretty well...



So what do you do when you gotta grab your light and gun at the same time?


----------



## uplite

Capt. Nemo said:


> So what do you do when you gotta grab your light and gun at the same time?


Guessing from the picture:
The little pistol gets tangled in your shirt, and you shoot yourself in the balls.
You pass out from the pain.
As you fall down, the light switch hits a rock and turns on, at the same time as the lens shatters.
The emitter overheats, and catches your shirt on fire.
When the police arrive, all that is left is a charred corpse.

Yeah, it sounds like the beginning of an episode of "Bones". But seriously...


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Capt. Nemo said:


> So what do you do when you gotta grab your light and gun at the same time?



I threw the light on for the pic, I am not much of a belt holster carry for my lights. 99% of the time it's folder in my right front pocket, light in my left front pocket, and gun IWB right side.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

uplite said:


> Guessing from the picture:
> The little pistol gets tangled in your shirt, and you shoot yourself in the balls.
> You pass out from the pain.
> As you fall down, the light switch hits a rock and turns on, at the same time as the lens shatters.
> The emitter overheats, and catches your shirt on fire.
> When the police arrive, all that is left is a charred corpse.
> 
> Yeah, it sounds like the beginning of an episode of "Bones". But seriously...



That's nice uplite, thanks.


----------



## burntoshine

mrlysle said:


> burntoshine, sorry I took so long in responding. Just saw your post. I can tell you exactly what I have in my SC600 holster. $70.90 to my door. I feel it was worth every penny though. Very good quality leather, and you know how long good leather stuff lasts. Virtually forever! Dan guarantees his stuff too. You wouldn't have to get any saddlebags on yours. Would be cheaper that way too. I just like having the light and spare cell in one unit. Hope you get yourself one!





varuscelli said:


> You're protecting and enhancing your investment. I applaud those who choose to go that route.



yeah, i want to get one. i think i'll wait until after the holidays.

hey, quick question about the pila ibc charger: if i was to get some AW RCR123s, what kind of space would i need? the 123 spacer?

(i asked the question in the proper thread, but received no response)

one thing that i found i really like about 18650 batteries is that you can charge them often and it's not bad for them; as far as i know - now i feel like i should get the RCR123s for my bike lights; instead of continuously going through and buying primaries.


----------



## easilyled

uplite said:


> Guessing from the picture:
> The little pistol gets tangled in your shirt, and you shoot yourself in the balls.
> You pass out from the pain.
> As you fall down, the light switch hits a rock and turns on, at the same time as the lens shatters.
> The emitter overheats, and catches your shirt on fire.
> When the police arrive, all that is left is a charred corpse.
> 
> Yeah, it sounds like the beginning of an episode of "Bones". But seriously...



I can't say that I found this either funny or tasteful.


----------



## varuscelli

burntoshine said:


> hey, quick question about the pila ibc charger: if i was to get some AW RCR123s, what kind of space would i need? the 123 spacer?
> 
> (i asked the question in the proper thread, but received no response)



Since the Pila IBC charger comes with a small spacer, there's a smaller spacer you can use in addition to the provided one. I got mine from the AW seller directly, but Lighthound also has them (and a bit less expensive than the full-sized CR123 spacer). 

15mm Aluminum Charging Spacer

I'm assuming the one you are looking at would also work, but I can't say from personal experience. I know the small aluminum one works when used in conjunction with the screw-in one that's part of the Pila IBC charger. 

The plan's not to try and use RCR123As in the SC600 though, is it? (Sorry, just had to ask in case that needs to be discussed.)


----------



## DWood

Capt. Nemo said:


> So what do you do when you gotta grab your light and gun at the same time?



The ZL is not a light I carry when I might need a light to use with my CCW pistol. At work (can't carry guns at job), the ZL is in a kytex gear belt holster at 8 o'clock. When not at work, a Nova Tac 120T in the same holster in the same location while the pistol is at 4 o'clock. No pocket carry for my main carry lights.

"EDC" now breaks down into a utility light at work and a tactical light when not at work, so I guess I can't say EDC anymore. I need a new term. 

I carry every day, just not the same light.

Love the SC600w


----------



## varuscelli

DWood said:


> It works fine in the kytexgear.com holster that I cut down for my Nova Tac.



Hey, Dwood

Do you recall if this the kytexgear SureFire 6P holder? 

Looks very workable. 

Does it hold pretty firmly to the SC600?


----------



## varuscelli

PoliceScannerMan said:


> The Galco holster works pretty well...



PSM, 

Is this the Galco FLC as shown here (with the snap release)?

Galco FLC Flashlight Carrier


----------



## scout24

PSM- J-frame Smiths= :twothumbs Good pic to give size reference to those who may only be familiar with one or the other. SC600 looks like it was born for that holster!


----------



## TyJo

burntoshine said:


> yeah, i want to get one. i think i'll wait until after the holidays.
> 
> hey, quick question about the pila ibc charger: if i was to get some AW RCR123s, what kind of space would i need? the 123 spacer?
> 
> (i asked the question in the proper thread, but received no response)
> 
> one thing that i found i really like about 18650 batteries is that you can charge them often and it's not bad for them; as far as i know - now i feel like i should get the RCR123s for my bike lights; instead of continuously going through and buying primaries.


I think the RCR123s are a great decision, I love guilt free lumens. I think using 2 spacers (factory screw in spacer and 15mm spacer) increases the resistance IIRC. I use the 2 spacer system which is fine but my cells come off at ~4.14 volts (my 18650s come off at ~4.17v). I actually prefer this because I feel it will be better for cell longevity and I don't think the difference in runtime is significant. I think that spacer that you have linked to would be fine for charging RCR123s, you would just have to remove the factory spacer. EDIT: Here is a thread, I think those spacers will work fine.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

scout24 said:


> PSM- J-frame Smiths= :twothumbs Good pic to give size reference to those who may only be familiar with one or the other. SC600 looks like it was born for that holster!



Thanks Scout, I really like J frames too. 

+1 on the SC600 is not a CCW light! Singled stage Malkoffs for that. 

Varuscelli, i cant tell via that link, heres a few more pics of my Glaco Holster, i bought it from Elzetta:


----------



## DWood

varuscelli said:


> Hey, Dwood
> 
> Do you recall if this the kytexgear SureFire 6P holder?
> 
> Looks very workable.
> 
> Does it hold pretty firmly to the SC600?



Yes it is made for the Surefire but it holds both of my lights securely.


----------



## varuscelli

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Varuscelli, i cant tell via that link, heres a few more pics of my Glaco Holster, i bought it from Elzetta:



Thanks! Looks like the same one that I linked. I appreciate the extra pics, too. :thumbsup:


----------



## varuscelli

DWood said:


> Yes it is made for the Surefire but it holds both of my lights securely.



Great! Thanks...


----------



## Diablo_331

DWood said:


> Yes it is made for the Surefire but it holds both of my lights securely.



I ordered the Kytexgear. Thanks DWood!


----------



## mohanjude

Capt. Nemo said:


> So what do you do when you gotta grab your light and gun at the same time?



Who makes the brown holster that is holding the SC600? Galco? I checked their website but could not find it..

I have ordered the holder from kytexgear.com

Oops.... Just saw it on the Galco website - 3 colours - ordered the Tan holster. Shipping to the UK is a reasonable $10.


----------



## burntoshine

varuscelli said:


> Since the Pila IBC charger comes with a small spacer, there's a smaller spacer you can use in addition to the provided one. I got mine from the AW seller directly, but Lighthound also has them (and a bit less expensive than the full-sized CR123 spacer).
> 
> 15mm Aluminum Charging Spacer
> 
> I'm assuming the one you are looking at would also work, but I can't say from personal experience. I know the small aluminum one works when used in conjunction with the screw-in one that's part of the Pila IBC charger.
> 
> The plan's not to try and use RCR123As in the SC600 though, is it? (Sorry, just had to ask in case that needs to be discussed.)



no, i don't plan to use the rcr123s in my sc600w; they're for my bike lights: a NW quark 123 tac & a NW (modded) LF3XT. i checked the voltage and they both accept the 4.2 voltage. 



TyJo said:


> I think the RCR123s are a great decision, I love guilt free lumens. I think using 2 spacers (factory screw in spacer and 15mm spacer) increases the resistance IIRC. I use the 2 spacer system which is fine but my cells come off at ~4.14 volts (my 18650s come off at ~4.17v). I actually prefer this because I feel it will be better for cell longevity and I don't think the difference in runtime is significant. I think that spacer that you have linked to would be fine for charging RCR123s, you would just have to remove the factory spacer. EDIT: Here is a thread, I think those spacers will work fine.



thanks!

another question: is it okay to charge in only one bay of the pila charger at a time? or is it recommended to use both bays every time?

edit: nevermind; instruction booklet saves the day! can charge one or two, apparently. cool! it just weirded me out how the LED blinks quickly when the bay is empty and the charger is plugged in; i wanted to make sure it was a-okay.

i appreciate all the help!


----------



## j0sh

What do you guys think about this for holding the SC600

http://www.maxpedition.com/store/pc/SINGLE-SHEATH-9p187.htm

Might be close


----------



## Diablo_331

burntoshine said:


> that's very sweet! although i'd prefer it without the spare batt. saddlebag; i'd rather carry my spare in my waterproof matchcase. i really like how it hugs the light, making it not any bigger than it needs to be. my maxpedition holster is great, but it could stand to be smaller. if you don't mind my asking, how much was it?
> 
> i'm still waiting for my sc600w to ship from ZL. is anyone else still waiting for theirs??
> 
> (sheesh! i'm glad i ordered another from illumination gear; fo' realz!)



I "preordered" on the 25th with no shipping notice yet. This will be the last ZL "preorder" that participate in.


----------



## burntoshine

j0sh said:


> What do you guys think about this for holding the SC600
> 
> http://www.maxpedition.com/store/pc/SINGLE-SHEATH-9p187.htm
> 
> Might be close



i ordered one and it fits great. i got the 'foliage green' color and it goes well with the ZL anodizing, in my opinion.



Diablo_331 said:


> I "preordered" on the 25th with no shipping notice yet. This will be the last ZL "preorder" that participate in.



i was starting to wonder if they had lost my order. i also "pre-ordered" mine on the 25th and they told me it would ship by the 16th. yeah, i don't think i'll be pre-ordering from them again.

i'll post when mine ships / arrives.

such an awesome light! since i'll be getting a second one (eventually), i'll have to take off my regular bike lights and see how two SC600w's light up my path. i need to try it out at least once out of pure curiosity. they won't be replacing my bike lights though. my bike lights are quite adequate together. speaking of which, an order for some AWRCR123s and spacers just shipped. it's nice to have guilt-free lumens on my mountain bike. now that i went out and got the pila ibc charger for the SC600w, i find myself wanting to stock up on all rechargeables


----------



## MikeWilson

The SC600 appears to still be out of stock at all the usual suppliers. Does anyone know if this is due to a problem with a batch, a recall, a limited run or simply massive popularity?


Sent from my mobile using TapaTalk (so please excuse bad grammar & spelling!)


----------



## hook63

I got mine today, ordered on friday


----------



## BarryH

I ordered mine on the 21st and also was told it would ship by the 16th when I last inquired a couple weeks ago. Must be waiting on the ship to come in? lol

They can get things out pretty quickly when they have adequate stock. I ordered another H501w on the 25th and it arrived in my mailbox on the 28th. :thumbsup:


----------



## j0sh

where did you order it from? I'm hoping to get one from my brother for christmas, I told him to try ordering from Pinnacle Flashlight.


----------



## burntoshine

some of us "pre-ordered" from zebralight.com, but multiple people on here (including myself) ordered from illuminationgear.com and got theirs in about 2 days. i would suggest calling wherever you're thinking of ordering from and asking if they have them in stock. i would call as early as you can in the AM, that way if they have stock, you can order and it should ship that day.

good luck!


----------



## vaizki

Had a funny incident today, a guy came in to install our new stove/range/cooker and hook up the gas lines.. He had a Led Lenser P5 I think and was trying to check for leaks with foam and the light in a kitchen cupboard where the gas line comes into the house. Well the Led Lenser started to flicker and he couldn't see anything. 

So I lent him my SC600 from my pocket.. 

"What the... what the...?! What the f... is this light??" 

Had me in stitches, and he wrote down the brand and model too after he was done 

(To be fair to the Led Lenser, it looked like it had survived the Korean War.. barely.. and gone to the moon.. hooked on the outside of the RV)


----------



## jhc37013

vaizki said:


> (To be fair to the Led Lenser, it looked like it had survived the Korean War.. barely.. and gone to the moon.. hooked on the outside of the RV)



I love light's that have been used like this, now I don't really have any other than some old Mags but my father-in law works in tool and die and last Christmas I got him a Olight T25 and the other day I seen it for the first time in a year and boy oh boy has he used it. Not only did it feel great he was using the light I bought him but the light had been put through the ringer and is holding up well. I admit even though I use my SC600 and other light's as hard as my daily routine dictates they really don't get used hard, finish wear from a keychain light is about as rough as life gets for my light's. His T25 had been dropped on it's head several times by his own ad-mention and the finish was severally worn is places, he actually called me and said it stopped working and he though he broke it from one of the drops but it turned out the switch retaining ring was loose (go figure). I took it home and tightened the ring up along with a nice cleaning and re-lube, he makes nuts and bolts and I've never seen or smelled another work place that smells so much like GREASE, not even a car repair shop. He gets AA's for free at work and it's a good thing because he refused to use any other mode but the highest, goes without saying he has to change battery's often. 

Anyway sorry to get off the SC600 topic but I had to take a second and recognize the people who use flashlight's and use them hard, vaizki's story reminded me of that. Also I've thinking about getting him a SC600 and leather holster for Christmas but I'm not sure how he would do with rechargeables, I also think he like's that the switch is at the tail of the light.

I don't know maybe the SC600 is not such a good idea for him but it seems he has begun to really see how good a tool a EDC light can be and I just want him to have the best light available, although what may be the best light for me isn't necessarily the best for him.


----------



## BarryH

Zebralight appears to have another batch of new lights in Texas. I just received an email saying my SC600W shipped out today.


----------



## Diablo_331

Same thing here. I received a shipping notice today.


----------



## burntoshine

BarryH said:


> Zebralight appears to have another batch of new lights in Texas. I just received an email saying my SC600W shipped out today.





Diablo_331 said:


> Same thing here. I received a shipping notice today.



when did you guys order?


----------



## BarryH

11/21 was my order date and looking a few posts back, I see *Diablo_331 *ordered on the 25th.


----------



## burntoshine

yeah, i remembered Diablo posting his order date before, but when i skimmed through i couldn't find it.

i ordered on the 25th; no notice yet. 

anyone else still waiting? ..or am i in a really small club, consisting of only myself?


----------



## cbthedookie

I ordered my sc600w on 11/25 as well. Contacted zebra light support yesterday; response this morning was that it will ship "in a few days". So burntoshine, I don't think the club is all that exclusive...


----------



## nanucq

Ordered mine (a Cool White) from a French dealer this morning, Shipping notice received ! 
Can't wait to see this baby, this will be my first Zebralight and my first 18650 powered flashlight.
Also ordered a AW 2900 and a WF-139 (can't find the Pila here...)


----------



## pounder

I received my sc600 last week and I love it..from the massive output down to the low lows..Just yesterday I lent it to the nurse checking my daughter's tonsils (she had surgery)..the nurse looked at me weird when I told her she could borrow my light after she said she would be right back to get a light..when she realized I was serious about having a light on me I pulled out the sc600 and set it to low (not the .1 lumen setting) she said perfect and used it on my daughter..never know when your EDC will be in need..


----------



## SuLyMaN

pounder said:


> I received my sc600 last week and I love it..from the massive output down to the low lows..Just yesterday I lent it to the nurse checking my daughter's tonsils (she had surgery)..the nurse looked at me weird when I told her she could borrow my light after she said she would be right back to get a light..when she realized I was serious about having a light on me I pulled out the sc600 and set it to low (not the .1 lumen setting) she said perfect and used it on my daughter..never know when your EDC will be in need..



Awesome. Had to post that!


----------



## Diablo_331

burntoshine said:


> when did you guys order?



I preordered from the ZL site. I ordered on the 25th and it is also shipping from Texas.


----------



## burntoshine

cbthedookie said:


> I ordered my sc600w on 11/25 as well. Contacted zebra light support yesterday; response this morning was that it will ship "in a few days". So burntoshine, I don't think the club is all that exclusive...





Diablo_331 said:


> I preordered from the ZL site. I ordered on the 25th and it is also shipping from Texas.



first they said "Your order will be shipped from Texas before 12/16/2011"

then they said "Your order will be shipped around 12/16/2011. Sorry for the waiting."

the first response no longer holds true.

the thing is, i did not intend to "pre-order". i tried to avoid pre-ordering. i actually did not intend to buy this light. i remember checking it out when people were talking about it and the thought crossed my mind. at the time, i had never had a 18650 battery / charger. when my friend was looking for a new light, i thought of this light and recommended it to him. i posted a question in this thread about the best batteries and charger to get so my pal would be all set. he seemed excited about getting it, but kept putting it off. well, i started thinking about the light more and more. i was reading this thread a little and saw that they were shipping the neutral white versions. at some point i couldn't take it anymore; the light seemed too awesome to pass up. i had hoped my friend would get the light and i could check it out and then maybe get one. i decided to get one. i assumed the pre-order nonsense was over, but noticed that the availability said "pre-order" when i ordered. the rest is history, er, i mean mystery.

i hate pre-orders. i pre-ordered the TK40 - delay, delay, got conflicting emails with different expected dates, whatevs. i pre-ordered the RGB - my unit was defective and they were out of stock immediately, got poor customer service, ended up talking to David on the phone; he sent me the NW RGB that he had on his desk; also a 10 pack of CR123s and a prism kit for free. that was pretty neat. but yeah, i did not jump into the fire on purpose this time. i had hoped that the "pre-order" status on ZL's site was an oversight and was incorrect.

i'm not nearly as bothered about it as i would be if i didn't already have a SC600w, but it's because of the delay that i ended up buying the other one.

i can't wait to get out of this club; the benefits suck.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Andy and others who traded in their Non-Stepdown 600W's, quick question. 

Is the tint on the replacement the exact same?

I am thinking about exchanging, but the tint on my 600W is just perfect... I'd kick myself in the arse if I swapped and the tint on the replacement was green.

Maybe I'll buy another then see...


----------



## burntoshine

just made a very fresh discovery...







Pelican 1010 - it's perfectly snug; not crazy tight and not loose at all. closes normally and there's no rattle or movement!

EDIT: further shaking revealed some battery movement, but a little piece of something soft should probably fix that.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Nice!!!


----------



## Diablo_331

Is there any room for a spare 18650 or two? Can you post a photo please?


----------



## burntoshine

there should be a picture in there. is it not showing up?


----------



## Toobuzz

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Is the tint on the replacement the exact same?
> 
> I am thinking about exchanging, but the tint on my 600W is just perfect... I'd kick myself in the arse if I swapped and the tint on the replacement was green.
> 
> Maybe I'll buy another then see...</span>



Hey PSM. I sent my non-stepdown SC600w back, not so much because the non-step down bothered me, because I was disappointed with the tint. It was a no questions asked return because ZL considers the non-step down versions defective. I specifically asked for a different light, as opposed to a repair, hoping for a less green tint. When you and a few others gave great reports on the tint of your 600w, I figured I'd send mine back and hope for the best. I haven't received my replacement yet. I told them I'd wait if it meant a true warm tint. They said:

"We waited months to get this batch of neutral XM-L LEDs, because we are very picky about what we get. We also throw away LEDs don't meet our standard. I don't know when we will have next batch of warm XM-Ls". 

Hopefully mine was a mistake with QC, cause it was really green, even on turbo outside in the pitch dark. My Xeno E03 XM-L neutral is a little whiter than my SC51w, but awesome none the less. I wont tolerate a green tint, not in this price range. Anyway, If I were you and was really bothered by the non-stepdown, I wouldn't risk exchanging it. I'd buy another one then chose which one I'd keep.


----------



## pjandyho

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Andy and others who traded in their Non-Stepdown 600W's, quick question.
> 
> Is the tint on the replacement the exact same?
> 
> I am thinking about exchanging, but the tint on my 600W is just perfect... I'd kick myself in the arse if I swapped and the tint on the replacement was green.
> 
> Maybe I'll buy another then see...


Perfect! Zebralight sent me two replacements with the exact tint as the ones I just sent back yesterday.


----------



## LightWalker

vaizki said:


> Had a funny incident today, a guy came in to install our new stove/range/cooker and hook up the gas lines.. He had a Led Lenser P5 I think and was trying to check for leaks with foam and the light in a kitchen cupboard where the gas line comes into the house. Well the Led Lenser started to flicker and he couldn't see anything.
> 
> So I lent him my SC600 from my pocket..
> 
> "What the... what the...?! What the f... is this light??"
> 
> Had me in stitches, and he wrote down the brand and model too after he was done
> 
> (To be fair to the Led Lenser, it looked like it had survived the Korean War.. barely.. and gone to the moon.. hooked on the outside of the RV)



Great story.


----------



## LightWalker

burntoshine said:


> just made a very fresh discovery...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pelican 1010 - it's perfectly snug; not crazy tight and not loose at all. closes normally and there's no rattle or movement!
> 
> EDIT: further shaking revealed some battery movement, but a little piece of something soft should probably fix that.



Nice setup!


----------



## bansuri

Can't believe this thing has become my EDC. Thought it would be a moose, but it fits comfortably in my pocket. 
Amazing level selections. The range of output makes it great for daytime and nighttime use. The HIGH level overcomes the massive contrast I encounter during the day and the lowest LOW allows me to re-tuck my kids in before I go to bed without waking them. 
Side switch is a winner. 
Got the cool version with the idea that I'd mod it but the tint isn't cool enough to justify the effort. 
Everybody else poste useful readings, info, and pictures. I'm sure I come off as a fanboy, but this is a very versatile light and I'm surprised and amazed by it every day. 
Oh yeah, great runtimes are a plus.


----------



## jimmy1970

bansuri said:


> Can't believe this thing has become my EDC. Thought it would be a moose, but it fits comfortably in my pocket.
> Amazing level selections. The range of output makes it great for daytime and nighttime use. The HIGH level overcomes the massive contrast I encounter during the day and the lowest LOW allows me to re-tuck my kids in before I go to bed without waking them.
> Side switch is a winner.
> Got the cool version with the idea that I'd mod it but the tint isn't cool enough to justify the effort.
> Everybody else poste useful readings, info, and pictures. I'm sure I come off as a fanboy, but this is a very versatile light and I'm surprised and amazed by it every day.
> Oh yeah, great runtimes are a plus.



+1. I too, am surprised how much I like my SC600. I must say though that my first example had the following issues:

1. Flat, bland grey anno with a knurling fault on the top edge of the tailcap that made if very rough on pant pockets!
2. Very green tint (SC600)
3. Half moon shaped hotspot - I don't why as the emitter was perfectly centred within the reflector and the reflector itself was spotless.
4. Missing anno around the switch hole.

I returned the light mainly because of the missing anno. The replacement light has a nice, golden anno colour, the tailcap is nice with a machined edge that doesn't tear up my pockets. The tint is whiter and the hotspot is perfect. The emitter on the replacement unit is also perfectly centred - it's weird why the original lights' hotspot was bad and the replacement is perfect! I actually noticed a slight bubble of what looked like 'glass' about the size of a sesame seed on the side of the glass dome of the emitter on the original unit - not sure if that could have affected things. I only noticed it when looking at the emitter on the low, low mode.

Zebralight has a winner of their hands for sure. If you give the UI a little time, you can come to appreciate the designers' logic. IMHO, the whole light has obviously been carefully designed except for the clip - after hearing horror stories here of detaching clips, I won't rely on the SC600s clip.

James....


----------



## shane45_1911

pjandyho said:


> Zebralight sent me two replacements with the exact tint as the ones I just sent back yesterday.



Wait - ZL sent you the replacements FIRST without receiving the defective ones back? Good customer service if that is the case...


----------



## pjandyho

shane45_1911 said:


> Wait - ZL sent you the replacements FIRST without receiving the defective ones back? Good customer service if that is the case...


Yes. It was a special request from me because I needed it for a camping trip so I asked if they could either

1) send it to me first, or

2) wait till I return from the trip.

They chose to send it first. I was reluctant to post it here as I figure some may read this and exploit on it.


----------



## FLGUY

My light has this same half cresent in the hotspot. I was going to try to live with it but after seeing this post I have emailed ZL. I will reply back with there remedy. I have been trying to love this light as much as everyone in this thread but my 29$ xeno e03 has a much nicer beam than the sc600 example i currently have. We'll see.


----------



## calipsoii

pjandyho said:


> They chose to send it first. I was reluctant to post it here as I figure some may read this and exploit on it.



My hats off to ZL for their customer service throughout this. It's quite obvious that the high demand for the SC600 caught them completely unprepared, but I would say they've handled it admirably. There are lots of people belly-aching about the Q50 being delayed and such, but I'm glad ZL is sticking to their guns and continuing to offer the best CS they can instead of trying to do everything and letting CS suffer as a result.

It's easy to see that their company is picking up steam, so I really hope they stay diligent and continue correcting problems, keeping QC and CS high, and listening to their user base.

:thumbsup:


----------



## shane45_1911

calipsoii said:


> It's easy to see that their company is picking up steam, so I really hope they stay diligent and continue correcting problems, keeping QC and CS high, and listening to their user base.



Me too. I have high hopes for ZL's longevity in the flashlight business. I believe they arguably offer the best value (quality, CS, cost) in the production flashlight market right now.


----------



## pjandyho

calipsoii said:


> My hats off to ZL for their customer service throughout this. It's quite obvious that the high demand for the SC600 caught them completely unprepared, but I would say they've handled it admirably. There are lots of people belly-aching about the Q50 being delayed and such, but I'm glad ZL is sticking to their guns and continuing to offer the best CS they can instead of trying to do everything and letting CS suffer as a result.
> 
> It's easy to see that their company is picking up steam, so I really hope they stay diligent and continue correcting problems, keeping QC and CS high, and listening to their user base.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Agreed! I have had quite wonderful experiences dealing with Zebralight's CS, Lillian if I may say.


----------



## burntoshine

it seems that there is a consensus that this light is awesome and i completely agree! it's funny, my wife and my best pal both said independently the exact words, "it feels good in the hand". neither person had heard the other one say it, yet they both said it verbatim; i had merely handed the light to them, and they just said it. i think it's because the light has all the right proportions and attributes... 

it has the perfect size and heft. 

the button is in just the right place and is recessed into the Goldilocks zone. electronic switch - win! 

the ratio of flood to throw is ideal for an all-purpose flashlight. 

the user interface is THE best i have seen in any flashlight; instant access to low and high from off. no need for multiple buttons or twisting the head to access modes (i always suspected that wasn't necessary). the liteflux UI could possibly be tied for the best in my mind, but it's an apples to oranges kind of thing.

no preflash on low (something they fixed - my H501w and SC50w both have that sometimes).

the tint on my SC600w is my favorite amongst all my neutrals. it is very nice outdoors.

and it's a single-celled light! i've grown to despise multi-celled lights. with an 18650, you've got all the juice you need.

...i can't say anything negative about this light. and look, it's on fire!...







also, this thing works great with the twofish. and it does not wobble, even with rough mountain bike jostling and bunny hops; at least i don't notice anything.

hopefully they ship my "pre-order" sometime next week. i'm anxious to see two SC600w's shining my way.


----------



## mitro

DWood said:


> It works fine in the kytexgear.com holster that I cut down for my Nova Tac.


Thank you so much for pointing out this holster. I just got one and cut it down. Once I thought about it, I realized that if I cut it down a little more I could even use the nub for the split-ring to lock it in. I actually intend on inserting the light from the bottom like this (sorry for lousy cell pic):


----------



## peterharvey73

burntoshine said:


> the user interface is THE best i have seen in any flashlight; instant access to low and high from off. no need for multiple buttons or twisting the head to access modes (i always suspected that wasn't necessary). the liteflux UI could possibly be tied for the best in my mind, but it's an apples to oranges kind of thing.



+1.

Btw, have you ever tried a flashlight with a magnetic ring?
At 2am in the morning, just out of bed, I find my SC600 difficult to use.
It's short fast press for 750 lumen OTF turbo.
Long slow press for 0.1 lumen low.
Hold down for repeated cycling from low/med/hi etc.

At 2am, just out of bed, I often accidentally switch on turbo!
I am beginning to really wish that beautiful hex shaped head could easily be converted into hexagonal a magnetic ring with a 120 degree rotation span, for micro-amperage standby, and continuous/infinite ramping from 0.1 to 750 lumens.
How about that??


----------



## nanucq

> It's short fast press for 0.1 lumen low.
> Long slow press for 750 lumen OTF turbo.



? Sure ? I would have say the opposite.


----------



## peterharvey73

Sorry, I will edit.
Yes, short/fast for turbo, and long/slow for low 0.1 lumen.

The only other way I can think of to prevent accidentally activating the 750 lumen turbo at 2am in the morning just out of bed, is to _reprogram _the software of the digital side switch, so that the normal short/fast press turns on low, and a long/slow press turns on turbo.

So what's the best option?
Change the programming?
Or convert that beautiful hex head, into a beautiful hex shaped mobile head for continuous/infinite ramping from 0.1 to 750 lumens OTF???


----------



## shane45_1911

peterharvey73 said:


> So what's the best option?



Practice. 

After blinding myself a few times at 3:00 am, I decided that I simply needed to sit down and play with the light for 5 minutes in order to get moonlight mode every time on the first try. I have never had a problem since - even at 3:00 am.


----------



## nanucq

> The only other way I can think of to prevent accidentally activating the 750 lumen turbo at 2am in the morning just out of bed, is to _reprogram _the software of the digital side switch, so that the normal short/fast press turns on low, and a long/slow press turns on turbo.


That's sounds an interesting idea , i must admit i love the magnetic control ring on my Sunwayman, will have to learn carefully this new UI to prevent Turbo activation by night, my wife would not be very pleased 

EDIT: Shane45: you're right, practising !!!


----------



## peterharvey73

I have trained myself to do long/slow presses for 0.1 lumen low mode.
On mornings when I'm alert - fine; 0.1 lumens OTF is just right for just out of bed at 2am in the morning.
However, on early mornings when I'm really sleepy and not so alert, often I will still accidentally activate turbo!
Then my wife wakes up and says stop playing with that torch.:scowl:
I say to her, I'm not; it's just an accident...:naughty:
I end up using my V10R bedside; which doesn't require much practising at all...


----------



## DWood

I find the UI very easy to use, even at 2 am. Have not blided myself yet. I leave the settings to come on in the high setting in each of the three ranges.


----------



## brightasday

I just leave mine on L2 at night. I leave it head down so there is just a tiny glow around the edge. If I need it, I just pick it up and use it. No worries about getting the timing right. Battery use for 7-8 hours on L2 is negligible.


----------



## pblanch

Leave it on L2 at night. That's a good idea. 80days on L2 its not as though you are going to run out anytime soon. Recharge once a week/fortnight and your always ready. 

Anyone know how much UV comes out? will it fade a spot on the furniture?

I have hit the turbo a couple of times and its something of learned behavior to get out of. Just gotta get used to it (fast learnining curve when your retinas are burnt out a couple of times. Just recently got a JB PA40W and the UI is way too unpredictable for use such as this. Is my emergency light, beautiful light it pumps out and is a bag carry. My SC600 is my bed/EDC (at work 5.11 prolite tac pants so is big back pocket). I clip it on the inside of my back pocket and no problem when sitting although you can feel it. Not a big problem and have never had the clip fall off.


----------



## cbthedookie

peterharvey73 said:


> The only other way I can think of to prevent accidentally activating the 750 lumen turbo at 2am in the morning just out of bed, is to _reprogram _the software of the digital side switch, so that the normal short/fast press turns on low, and a long/slow press turns on turbo.



Can you reprogram the SC600? I haven't received SC600w yet, but I don't think I can do that w/ my SC51w...


----------



## peterharvey73

Only the manufacturer can change the software on the SC600 electronic side button.
For example, if they wanted to, a double click could activate the strobe - not that I'd want it to do that though...


----------



## TyJo

There are only 2 light companies/manufacturers that utilize an electronic switch/UI that I think has been implemented well. Zebralight is one of them. I hope to get one at Christmas and I think it is a fantastic UI, and I haven't even tried it out yet.


----------



## burntoshine

peterharvey73 said:


> +1.
> 
> Btw, have you ever tried a flashlight with a magnetic ring?
> At 2am in the morning, just out of bed, I find my SC600 difficult to use.
> It's short fast press for 750 lumen OTF turbo.
> Long slow press for 0.1 lumen low.
> Hold down for repeated cycling from low/med/hi etc.
> 
> At 2am, just out of bed, I often accidentally switch on turbo!
> I am beginning to really wish that beautiful hex shaped head could easily be converted into hexagonal a magnetic ring with a 120 degree rotation span, for micro-amperage standby, and continuous/infinite ramping from 0.1 to 750 lumens.
> How about that??



yeah, i have a jetbeam rrt-0 with the aggressive strike bezel (pic here) that was modded to neutral white. the magnetic-ring-thing is also a nice UI, but i don't wish to change the SC600w. i like the simplicity of having one button that does everything. 

i think the rrt-21 comes close to what you're talking about. infinitely variable magnetic control ring that ramps from 3Lm to 450Lm on a single 18650. they should have made the low less than a lumen, though. and the light is way bigger than it needs to be; i think partly because of the tail switch, and partly because of the space that i believe the magnetic control ring stuff takes up. i much prefer electronic switches to clickies.

Zebralight does a great job of making their lights as small as they can be. their placement of the switch on the SC600(w) is ideal. they put it right where your thumb rests. also, it seems to me that the side switch ends up taking less space. if you look at where the emitter sits and then move the light to look at the side switch, they appear to be right next to eachother. it seems to be a very cozy and close-knit family of electronics in there.

there've been a few times that i've blinded myself because i didn't hold down the button quite long enough, but after those first few times, i've done learned myself to hold it longer. if you start saying "one-mississippi" (at a relaxed and moderate speech rate) as soon as you press the button and then release the button as soon as you're finished saying it, it seems to grab low every time. :thumbsup:


----------



## maxrep12

Just got my sc600. I can see why these lights are in short supply.

The UI is awesome. Super quick access to 6 different light levels is refreshing. I use .1 lumens all the time. A good light should offer a low low.

The efficiency of the Zebralight is impressive. I would dislike being forced to run two rcr123's instead of an 18650, in fact, any light that uses two rcr123's or cr123 primaries and does not allow an 18650 is of zero interest to me. The runtime of the rcr123's is pretty pathetic in other lights. When using those battieries it feels as if you are driving a vehicle around that is constantly at 1/4 tank of gas or less.

Zebralights "lumen*hour/inches" helped sell me.

Perhaps other manufacturers and consumers will come to realize that tactical style lights do not represent the utility and size that most of us actually need.


----------



## shane45_1911

maxrep12 said:


> The runtime of the rcr123's is pretty pathetic in other lights.



Then you aren't looking hard enough. There are several single cr/rcr123 lights with good efficiency - especially at lower brightness settings. HDS comes to mind...


----------



## peterharvey73

burntoshine said:


> if you look at where the emitter sits and then move the light to look at the side switch, they appear to be right next to eachother. it seems to be a very cozy and close-knit family of electronics in there.



Yes, you're right, the side switch sits right above the emitter on the SC600, and the side switch is so darn compact too!
If it had a magnetic ring, it would probably add an extra 5-10 mm to the overall length of the SC600, detracting from it's unique compact size.
Indeed, most conventional 1x18650's have a tail end clickie, maybe a magnetic ring, and a deep reflector which adds at least 30 mm to the overall length.

I will have to practise long slow presses more...


----------



## maxrep12

shane45_1911 said:


> Then you aren't looking hard enough. There are several single cr/rcr123 lights with good efficiency - especially at lower brightness settings. HDS comes to mind...



I own several single cr123 lights. Though some are efficient with primaries, I dont feel that is a responsible usage choice for the long term. RCR123's have quite low capacities, and those are the batteries that leaves one with the "glass is half empty" experience.

However, if you read initial my post again, the comparison I was making was with lights that can only use two rcr123's rather than a single 18650. I was not referencing single cr123 lights. If a light uses two rcr123's, but cannot accommodate an 18650, I have no interest in it.


----------



## Big Sam

brightasday said:


> I just leave mine on L2 at night. I leave it head down so there is just a tiny glow around the edge. If I need it, I just pick it up and use it. No worries about getting the timing right. Battery use for 7-8 hours on L2 is negligible.



Well said! I do that too only with the light either on it's side or up. When things go "bump" in the night (or a more mundane bathroom visit) the one thing I can always find is my SC600. In a totally dark room I'm as likely to knock the light on the floor as to grab it in the dark. That L2 setting changes everything without having to destroy my night vision or effect the battery much. I do the same thing in hotel rooms. Great design.


----------



## Diablo_331

Sc600w recieved and 5 minute stepdown is confirmed. The light was even smaller than I expected and the tint is beautiful. 

Instead of leaving it on at night, I just added four GITD o-rings to it so it can easily be found. I do this to all of my bedside lights and it works well for me.


----------



## deuscoup

Diablo_331 said:


> Sc600w recieved and 5 minute stepdown is confirmed. The light was even smaller than I expected and the tint is beautiful.
> 
> Instead of leaving it on at night, I just added four GITD o-rings to it so it can easily be found. I do this to all of my bedside lights and it works well for me.



I think some people leave it on to make getting the lowest low only a "pick up" and go pee affair. 750 lumens in a 2am bedroom would **** my wife off something serious. 'Course, most things **** my wife off something serious. Yup, the world was made fer two.


----------



## j0sh

Does anyone know of any places that have the SC600 in stock?


----------



## yifu

j0sh said:


> Does anyone know of any places that have the SC600 in stock?


Looks like they are all out, the light is way too popular than they expected, luckily i snagged mine at the marketplace for a reasonable price.


----------



## BarryH

Just saw some on the GG web site. My neutral preorder from Zebralight arrived Friday. I really like the UI on this light. Easy direct access from off to a very low setting as well as a very bright one. All six levels are very well spread out and easy to access with minimal effort :thumbsup:


----------



## fvdk

I ordered a SC600 directly from Zebralight last week and it was shipped within 24 hours and according to the tracking information, due to arrive very soon.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

deuscoup said:


> I think some people leave it on to make getting the lowest low only a "pick up" and go pee affair. 750 lumens in a 2am bedroom would **** my wife off something serious. 'Course, most things **** my wife off something serious. Yup, the world was made fer two.



Yep, happened to me the other night.


----------



## GreySave

<<




Originally Posted by *deuscoup* 

 
I think some people leave it on to make getting the lowest low only a "pick up" and go pee affair. 750 lumens in a 2am bedroom would **** my wife off something serious. 'Course, most things **** my wife off something serious. Yup, the world was made fer two. >>

ROFL. My wife hates my lights anyway. That would be darn near divorce time for me. That's why I keep an Inova X5 running one dummy and one used cell on the nightstand. No chance of too much light from that configuration yet a nice soft flood to light the way. A Wolfie Sniper P7 sits along side of that and the balance of my lights are easily accessible for outside activities if I need something different With two large dogs in the house and a silent (on the exterior) perimiter security system that tells me when someone enters within a set distance from the property line I really don't need to keep too much lighting within close reach. What the dogs don't chase off.....The Wolfie and side arm handle fine as a team together.......


----------



## edpmis02

SC600W.. Ordered 11/26. Just got shipping notice..(Directly from Zebralight)


----------



## nanucq

Just received.....Wahouuu..."Wall of light" that's the words 
UI is simply wonderfull, very easy to start directly in low mode. More comments when my AW 2900 (fits perfectly) will be fully charged.


----------



## Diablo_331

Anyone have any tips for taking the bezel off of a sc600w? I remember reading that it doesn't have any loctite but it still seems to be on there pretty tight.


----------



## samgab

Diablo_331 said:


> Anyone have any tips for taking the bezel off of a sc600w? I remember reading that it doesn't have any loctite but it still seems to be on there pretty tight.



With mine, one time when it was quite hot after use on turbo for a while, I just gave it a solid twist and it unscrewed by hand.
There is some kind of gunk in the threads, they've used some kind of glue but I don't know what it is.


----------



## burntoshine

just got a shipping notice for my SC600w that i ordered on 11/25. i also noticed that the availability for it on the ZL site changed from "pre-order" to "back order". distinction without a difference?

as for nightstand location, i keep my two LF2XTs (with trits in their tail buttons) there, so i can use one of them to find the 645 warm-lumen SC600w (which also sits on my nightstand) if i need it.

when i look at the emitter on L2, i can see red splotches; anyone else see them? it's kind of neat. what's less neat, is when i shine a light into the battery tube, there's a bunch of gray goo (i'm guessing a glue of sorts) that seems to have spilled out across the circuitry. classic over-glue? the light works fine, though. maybe i'll try to post a picture sometime...


----------



## Lite_me

burntoshine said:


> when i look at the emitter on L2, i can see red splotches; anyone else see them? it's kind of neat.


Yeah.. I had to get a small magnifying glass to see 'em but they're there alright. The LED looks speckled. I don't think I have any other lights that go that low enough to be able see if they have any. I wonder if it's only inherent in the w models?


----------



## samgab

Lite_me said:


> Yeah.. I had to get a small magnifying glass to see 'em but they're there alright. The LED looks speckled. I don't think I have any other lights that go that low enough to be able see if they have any. I wonder if it's only inherent in the w models?



The red dots you're seeing is the inside of your eye bleeding.

Just kidding... A bit of "aqueous humour" if you will.


----------



## Glock27

I don't see any splotches on L2 (SC600w), but I can clearly see a grid and where the bonding wires attach.

G27


----------



## cbthedookie

I received my SC600w shipping notice today as well (ordered 11/25).


----------



## burntoshine

samgab said:


> The red dots you're seeing is the inside of your eye bleeding.
> 
> Just kidding... A bit of "aqueous humour" if you will.



ha! nice.

well i feel a little bit better knowing someone else sees them, too.

it's almost as if an ant sprayed it lightly it with an ant-size spray paint can.


----------



## Theorem29

I ordered on the 23rd and got my ship notification today as well. Once the tracking was updated, it tells me I have a estimated delivery Thursday the 22nd! :thumbsup:

I didn't quite make it in time for National Flashlight Day (the 21st), but either way I am extremely excited!


----------



## jimkraus

I ordered mine yesterday (Mon, the 19th), got an email saying they will email when shipped. USPS first class from Zebralight. Anyone think Santa will get it to me by Christmas? I'll let y'all know. I also ordered an SC31 220Lm CR123. They should make a cute pair eh?
JiM


----------



## ddjerry

amazing,but not the dish for me


----------



## pblanch

I can confirm that the Maxpedition Single sheath fits the SC600 well. It very bulky though and mine needs a bit of wearing in to get that new feel out of it. I also found that there is a section in the middle of the out part of the sheath that I can clip the light to so it is forward looking if sitting on my hip although I don't think it would be too sturdy (you certainly would know if it fell off if it was in high at night) If I was going to wear something that big I would opt for my Maxpedition Three-by-Five (which I own and stash a spare battery in there (and a few other things) which is a good size and doesn't look too "military" when wearing it at work (I have it in black).


----------



## nanucq

Deleted.


----------



## burntoshine

since i bought a SC600w from zebralight *and* illumination gear, i thought i'd note the differences...

the first thing i noticed was that the ZL torch has the "w" laser engraved with the model number, whereas the IG torch does not.

the frequency of the strobe on the ZL is about twice as fast as on the IG

if you point the light toward your chest, so that you can't see the emitter, and if you look at the light reflecting off of the reflector through the lens, there is a tinge of color present; at least there is on both of my lights. i think this might be easier to see on the low modes. my "pre-order" from ZL has a coppery color and the light from IG has a more purpley color. these colors don't show up in the tint and i suspect it has something to do with the anti-reflective coating on the lens.

both lights have glue spill-over on the circuit board by the positive contact in the battery tube.

the tints appear to be identical; nice and warm!

also, the edge of the hot spot is "starbursty" on both lights. when i point the beam on a white wall type surface and spin the light, it looks like solar flares seeping out of the hot spot; i think it looks really cool. it reminds me of the sun.

..i put both of my SC600w's on my mountain bike last night; it's like having car headlights!! really bright! perfectly floody.


----------



## pae77

burntoshine said:


> since i bought a SC600w from zebralight *and* illumination gear, i thought i'd note the differences...
> 
> the frequency of the strobe on the ZL is about twice as fast as on the IG
> 
> . . .



Which strobe frequency do you prefer: The faster one or the slower one?


----------



## TedTheLed

so, what happens when you let them burn on highest setting for five minutes or more??
do they go dark, or step down to the next level??


----------



## Glock27

They step down.

G27


----------



## GreySave

My 600W arrived today. Already had it out during my walk and love it! Nice selectable spacing in the power levels and the tint is perfect. Nice and neutral. No obvious color of any type on any power level. At first I wasn't sure I was going to like the flood characteristics. Made the light seem dimmer than I expected. That changed once I had a chance to use it on a totally dark area of a nearby college campus. Overall I am VERY impressed and the 600W. Its is a great walking light and it will be interesting to see how well it works in the nearby woods. Not if we would only get about two feet of snow for some night snow shoe adventures......

Added Content - My light does have the "W" designation etched onto it


----------



## ralphtt

burntoshine said:


> the first thing i noticed was that the ZL torch has the "w" laser engraved with the model number, whereas the IG torch does not.



My Zebralight 600W from Illumination Gear does NOT have the "W" after the Model Number either. Interesting.

Wonder why they did it that way . . . ??


----------



## BarryH

My Zebralight 600W purchased directly from ZL does NOT have the "W" after the Model Number either. It was a pre-order which arrived a week ago.


----------



## burntoshine

i think the early versions of the SC600w lights didn't have the "w" in the laser engraving. i wonder if the models without the "w" consistently don't have the step down. that would be a really easy way to tell.

..oh and i forgot to mention; the light i got from IG does NOT have the step down, but the light from ZL that i just received, DOES have the step down.


----------



## BarryH

Mine was not from the first batch of the early pre-orders that shipped from ZL. It does step down at exactly 5 minutes. 

Overall, it is really a nice light and I love the neutral tint. I can't wait for them to get around to producing the H502w headlamps.


----------



## Diablo_331

Mine was a pre order from ZL. It does have the "W" and does step down.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Cool! My non "w" non "step down" SC600W is rare then.


----------



## burntoshine

both of mine are the warm version, but only one has the "w" engraved on it. it makes it easy to identify which one steps down.  i can also easily tell them apart by the tinge of color from the lens (at least i think it's from the lens) when you look at the reflector while the light is on.

yeah, i like having rare and/or discontinued things. not just because they're rare, but being rare adds more awesomeness to already awesome things.


----------



## iso9009

1: H60
2: SC50W
3: SC60
4: SC600w










SC60 vs SC600W











Turbo mode VS High mode 

TV(shutter speed): 1, AV(aperature value): 2.8 ,ISO speed: 200







Turbo mode (SC600w)
TV(shutter speed): 1, AV(aperature value): 2.8 ,ISO speed: 200







High mode (SC600w)
TV(shutter speed): 1, AV(aperature value): 2.8 ,ISO speed: 200






1: SC600w
2: SC60
3: Nitecore IFE2 (SMO reflector)
4: Inforce 6VX( 200 lumens)






High mode(SC600w)- SC60
IFE2 - Inforce 6VX






SC60
TV(shutter speed): 1, AV(aperature value): 2.8 ,ISO speed: 200







Nitecore IFE2
TV(shutter speed): 1, AV(aperature value): 2.8 ,ISO speed: 200







nforce 6VX
TV(shutter speed): 1, AV(aperature value): 2.8 ,ISO speed: 200








1: SC600w
2: JilLite Qohelet 2
3: Surefire KX2C
4: Surefire KM3







High mode(SC600w)- JilLite Qohelet 
Surefire KX2C- Surefire KM3






JilLite Qohelet 
TV(shutter speed): 1, AV(aperature value): 2.8 ,ISO speed: 200






Surefire KX2C
TV(shutter speed): 1, AV(aperature value): 2.8 ,ISO speed: 200







Surefire KM3
TV(shutter speed): 1, AV(aperature value): 2.8 ,ISO speed: 200












Turbo mode VS High mode






Turbo mode (SC600w)
TV(shutter speed): 1, AV(aperature value): 2.8 ,ISO speed: 200






High mode (SC600w)
TV(shutter speed): 1, AV(aperature value): 2.8 ,ISO speed: 200






High mode(SC600w)- SC60
IFE2 - Inforce 6VX






SC60
TV(shutter speed): 1, AV(aperature value): 2.8 ,ISO speed: 200






Nitecore IFE2
TV(shutter speed): 1, AV(aperature value): 2.8 ,ISO speed: 200






nforce 6VX 
TV(shutter speed): 1, AV(aperature value): 2.8 ,ISO speed: 200






High mode(SC600w)- JilLite Qohelet 
Surefire KX2C- Surefire KM3






JilLite Qohelet 
TV(shutter speed): 1, AV(aperature value): 2.8 ,ISO speed: 200






Surefire KX2C
TV(shutter speed): 1, AV(aperature value): 2.8 ,ISO speed: 200






Surefire KM3
TV(shutter speed): 1, AV(aperature value): 2.8 ,ISO speed: 200


----------



## RBH

Does this light seem huge when it's in your pocket ?

Thanks Bruce


----------



## jhc37013

RBH said:


> Does this light seem huge when it's in your pocket ?
> 
> Thanks Bruce



Not to me but there is really only one way to find out.


----------



## peterharvey73

RBH said:


> Does this light seem huge when it's in your pocket ?
> 
> Thanks Bruce



In the cooler months, when we wear a coat - the SC600 fits into the front bottom coat pocket - no problems.
In the warmer months, in the trouser pocket, or tight jeans pocket - the SC600 is a little large @ 107mm x 30mm and 87 grams plus the weight of an 18650.
In this case, for example, a V10R is much more compact @ 82mm x 23mm and only 46 grams!

For outright compact size, the 1x16340 powered flashlights will always win.
However, if you can put up with the SC600 1x18650's extra size and weight, it will deliver something no 16340 powered light can deliver...


----------



## Derek Dean

RBH said:


> Does this light seem huge when it's in your pocket ?
> 
> Thanks Bruce


No, in fact, most of the time I completely forget it's there. I have mine clipped inside my front left pocket day and night. Maybe I wear looser pants than most folks, and I'll admit that I was concerned about the size before I bought it, but once I tried it with the clip I was sold.

Of course I was immediately concerned about the clip coming off, but I found a solution for that by using a small 1/2" split ring that goes through the lanyard hole AND the clip, which locks the clip in place, making it impossible to come off. Then, for an added measure of security I have a coiled tether attached to that split ring, with the other end attached to a split ring on my belt loop. 

I use this light at work every night, and this system makes it quick and easy to use one handed, with no worries about losing the light.

Edit: By the way, throw out the tiny split ring that comes with the light, it's rubbish. Mine failed (came apart) within a few hours.


----------



## davidt1

Iso9009,

Thank you for the pictures and beam shots.


----------



## lucasrubini

Is there any other flashlight comparable to ZebraLight SC600 (considering its size and performance)?


----------



## maxrep12

lucasrubini said:


> Is there any other flashlight comparable to ZebraLight SC600 (considering its size and performance)?



200 lumens x 5.9 hours / 10.7 cm = 110.28

There are many other perks to the light:

750 lumens for a full 5 min before stepdown
.1 lumen low low
Arguably the best UI made
Machining and anodization are top quality
One of a hanfull of 18650 lights that can be discretely carried.

This light is a steal. Even if it cost $155, it would still be the most in demand light. 

I take my dog out a couple times each night walking. Its quite easy to get used to using 750/500 lumens. I couldnt imagine those walks if my light forced me to use rcr123's with their corresponding very lean capacity at 750/500 lumens. Primaries would be out of the question. I guess if my light served as a hood ornament, 123's could do.


----------



## bansuri

I don't normally use the clip, but if needed I would strengthen the attachment by adding a nylon tie. It's not pretty, and the joint protrudes, but if you keep it near the lanyard attachment it is less of an issue. A black tie would look better. 
If I needed permanent attachment I would solder a bridge between the ends of the "C". 
Of course nylon ties and solder joints won't pretty up your light much, but we're talking function.






Also wanted to add that this lights' range is addicting. Love the lows, highs, and everything in between.


----------



## Animalmother

Selfbuilt rates his lights ANSI. So the lights actually 760 ansi?
Can it fit a aw2900mah in it?

According to this:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Review-RUNTIME-BEAMSHOTS-comparisons-amp-m21


----------



## MikeWilson

I fit an AW protected 3100 inside mine, no problems. Perfect fit.


Sent from my mobile using TapaTalk (so please excuse bad grammar & spelling!)


----------



## excfenix

The other day I ran outta gas on the freeway past midnight--car stopped on the right shoulder. I ran to the closest gas station with my SC600 on strobe, pointing it at the lane next to me. Most cars moved outta the lane! I have to give props to ZL for making such a useful slower strobe. :thumbsup:


----------



## luminositykilledthecat...

Derek Dean said:


> I still don't understand why everybody is so hung up on the tint. It's easy as pie to add a filter to the SC600 and change it to almost any tint you want. There's no locktite on the bezel, so it only takes about 2 minutes to open it up, cut the filter to size, place it inside the front glass cover, and then put the bezel back on. Presto chango, instant tint makeover.
> 
> I've been completely happy with mine since I added a magenta filter, and now instead of focusing on whether it's to cool or to green, I just enjoy it for the great light it is.
> 
> What's really fun is, because it's SO easy to change filters, I've been cutting out quite a few lately and have found that I REALLY enjoy adding a tungsten filter to my cool white SC600 for a candle light effect when tail standing it at night before going to bed. It gives more of a golden glow rather than the white, color balanced light I use for my job related duties.
> 
> Honestly, there is no reason to be limited to what ever tint a manufacturer is able to provide when it's so amazingly simple and inexpensive to change the tint to almost anything you could want by adding a filter.
> 
> Here's all the info you need:
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?320811-Changing-LED-Tint-With-Filters



Hi 

I have owned the sc600 for a while now and love it for edc. The only gripe I have had with it is the green tint. Thanks to your info on lee filters I have now got a nice tint that I like. I have ended up with two filters to acheive my prefered tint. I have number 203 (1/4 C.T. BLUE) and number 249 (QUARTER MINUS GREEN). 

I was worried about loosing some output but after spending time comparing I can tell no difference in throw at all. It took less than two minutes to cut and apply the filters. Obviously its the choosing that takes time.

Thankyou very much, my fave edc is now even better.

Rob :thumbsup:


----------



## Dillo0

excfenix said:


> The other day I ran outta gas on the freeway past midnight--car stopped on the right shoulder. I ran to the closest gas station with my SC600 on strobe, pointing it at the lane next to me. Most cars moved outta the lane! I have to give props to ZL for making such a useful slower strobe. :thumbsup:



Good story!


----------



## henry1960

MikeWilson said:


> I fit an AW protected 3100 inside mine, no problems. Perfect fit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my mobile using TapaTalk (so please excuse bad grammar & spelling!)





Just Recieved My AW 3100 Thursday And Fits And Works Great!!!!


----------



## Harry999

Thanks for posting that. It means I will be ordering an SC600w & two or three AW3100s on Friday.

Sent from my smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Animalmother

Null, found my answer sorry.


----------



## Animalmother

I want a ZL SC600.
If you guys have one that does not stepdown I'd gladly take it off your hands.
Where can I find it in stock?


----------



## MikeWilson

A few days in I can say;

Wow. It's green. Very green - and astonishingly bright and small. For some reason the reviews to me made the light appear bigger than it does in real life, it's currently hanging off my keys (temporarily while I test it). 

The green tint is only apparent indoors and against light coloured surfaces. Outdoors it seems natural.

The low modes are fabulous and perfectly usable in the dark.

The 500/750 modes are absolutely awesome. I can't begin to explain how amazingly bright and useful they are - the flood pattern near perfect for walking and working at night and the light heats up acceptably too - not too hot on the turbo mode. 

I haven't tested battery life yet since I've kept the aw 3100 topped up regularly using a 4sevens charger. 

I'm going to do a video review of the light in the new year.

All the best,

Mike


Sent from my mobile using TapaTalk (so please excuse bad grammar & spelling!)


----------



## Gordo

To: Derek Dean

Re1: Please share the brand of lanyard that you use. 

Re2: Thanks for showing that a larger split ring will fit. Great set-up! 
I studied on it a bit but it was back shelved until after the holiday. Plus I hope that I can find that size locally. I hate paying $1.49 for shipping a $0.10 item. 
*****

To: General Public

Re: I'm sure it's here somewhere. I just haven't found a way to specify the search better. Is the SC600 able to run in all the H2 levels for the full listed run-time?


----------



## varuscelli

Gordo said:


> To: General Public
> 
> Re: I'm sure it's here somewhere. I just haven't found a way to specify the search better. Is the SC600 able to run in all the H2 levels for the full listed run-time?



Check out selfbuilt'ss review for more on run times. There are a couple of graphsspecificc to the high levels that you might find helpful. 

Zebralight SC600 (1x18650, XM-L) Review: RUNTIME, BEAMSHOTS, comparisons & more!


----------



## Animalmother

This would have be my perfect light, but it's so floody judging by fonariks pix that it feels like it's wasting lumens to me especially if it's outdoors. I am still considering it though. Has anyone ever modded one of these?


----------



## Derek Dean

Gordo said:


> To: Derek Dean
> 
> Re1: Please share the brand of lanyard that you use.
> 
> Re2: Thanks for showing that a larger split ring will fit. Great set-up!
> I studied on it a bit but it was back shelved until after the holiday. Plus I hope that I can find that size locally. I hate paying $1.49 for shipping a $0.10 item.
> *****


Re1: After losing one of my first nice lights, I started using a *coiled tether* which I bought from CPF member GreenLED. Unfortunately, I don't think he sells them anymore, but what I have is similar to this:
http://www.berkeleypoint.com/products/tethers/mct1.html

My coiled tether is probably slightly smaller than that one, as mine only extends out about 2 1/2 feet.

Re2: I found the 1/2" split rings at my local Ace Hardware, up by the cash register. They also have an excellent selection of clips (for the ends of the coiled tether) in various sizes and styles. I didn't check, but they might sell a coiled tether as well, as this is something that construction people use to tether tools on their belts.

By the way, I highly recommend this setup. The split ring really locks the clip in place. It simply CANNOT come off the light without first removing the split ring. And with the coiled tether in place I can go all day and night and never worry about my light accidentally slipping out of my pocket, and yet it's SO EASY to access one handed when I need it. Perfect.


----------



## j0sh

For those wondering, I just placed an order at lightjunction for the sc600 and it shipped earlier. So it appears they have them in stock!


----------



## Fallingwater

Can the SC600's head be taken apart? Specifically, I'm wondering if a different reflector can be fitted. I don't anticipate having to do so as I prefer floody lights to throwy ones, but I ask anyway just in case.


----------



## j0sh

Fallingwater said:


> Can the SC600's head be taken apart? Specifically, I'm wondering if a different reflector can be fitted. I don't anticipate having to do so as I prefer floody lights to throwy ones, but I ask anyway just in case.


Read the quote in post #2535. It appears there is not loctite and can be taken apart


----------



## Fallingwater

Awesome, thanks.


----------



## Harry999

Animalmother said:


> This would have be my perfect light, but it's so floody judging by fonariks pix that it feels like it's wasting lumens to me especially if it's outdoors. I am still considering it though.



Whereas I am on the opposite end in my opinion of the floody beam. I love floody beams because for short to mid range it means I don't have keep moving the light to fully survey what is up ahead. This to my mind makes this a great night walking light.


----------



## GreySave

Ditte Harry's comments. It is my normal carry when walking by myself or with the 'hounds. We had prowlers in our area about a month ago and this light would have lit up the entire area between homes. The Maelstrom X7 I used that morning did a nice job also, but as Harry noted it required a bit more movement and if I happened to start on the wrong side of the property the individual could have had a few moments to slip away. Not much can hide from the SC600 / 600W.


----------



## DanM

Can the SC600 be used with two Cr123 cells on the lower settings as a backup to the 18650 cell?


----------



## samgab

DanM said:


> Can the SC600 be used with two Cr123 cells on the lower settings as a backup to the 18650 cell?




It's not supposed to be. 2 CR123s are outside of the designed voltage range. You risk damaging the torch.


----------



## nakahoshi

Just wanted to chime in, This has been the best EDC light that I have ever carried.(I have been using it since Sept 5th) I have 2 of them and I have all but stopped looking at new lights, Its perfect. I charge my batteries every 2 weeks with daily usage, It has never ran out on me in the field. The run times are just awesome. 
It has survived multiple drops onto concrete, its been covered in mud, its been dunked in water and it still looks brand new. 

(I do not use the pocket clip, I use a holster) 

I highly recommend this light (Duh...)

-Bobby


----------



## Diablo_331

My sc600w got alot of hot tub action the past week. I left it on low over night with the jets on. I'd say it was in 3 feet of water and none got in.


----------



## Gordo

Thanks Derek. I haven't had any luck finding the 1/2-inch split rings. Still lots of places to look. 
*****

I took my Zebras for a walk this morning. Cool and foggy. 
Interestingly, the SC31w and SC51w fared much better that I thought they would, having plenty of throw and flood compared to the SC600. I thought they would be blown away but both didn't blink in the face of the bigger brother. 
I think the warmer light color plus the throwy beam helped. I've found that throwy lights penetrate the fog better. Additionally warmer lights tend to be less scattered by the fog. This is a subject covered in another thread so I won't re-cover this material. And I may have the information wrong but my observations have biased my opinions for lights in fog. 

I'm finding that the SC600 to be a great general use light. Size to performance is great, run-time to brightness is great, great compromise of flood and throw. It is not a light that can do everything but it does most things you need a light for very very well. 

Outside I find the slightly green tint in the lower levels to be not noticeable. I do prefer the neutral tints with accurate color rendition but not essential. And I do own several lights that are too green or blue or purple for me to even use anymore. However, walking about I haven't worried about how color accurate the doggy dirt was rather I found myself concerned about stepping in it. 

If you need a thrower look elsewhere. The SC600 does not appear to be a dedicated throw design. It throws well enough for me.
If you need a "wall of light" you can strap to your head, look elsewhere. It does not appear to be designed for that either. Floody enough for me but I don't want to strap it to me head. 
It does put out large volume of light in a practical pattern IMHO. Interestingly I do not EDC this light. My job makes that impractical. But if I know for sure that I am going to need a light I find a way to carry this one (and backups). Right now it is my "choice" light. 

My criticisms. Clip: flimsy compared to the SC31 and SC51 that I can barely budge. Tint: hint of green, cooler than I'd like (but that was a purchaser's choice not the fault of the company) and why "turbo"? Personally it was something I could have lived without. I program one of the lower levels (H2) to whatever purpose I am going to be doing based on run-time and have forgotten about H1. 

I was against buying another battery type, wanting to stick with the NiMH AA or RCR123 that I already owned but curiosity got the better of me. I have looked at other 18650 lights but every time I have to give up something. You can find others that will out-perform the SC600 is some aspect but that comes at the expense of some other performance category. No shelf queen for me. She's going to earn her keep.


----------



## Fallingwater

Ordered one from HKEquipment. Expected time to arrival is 3-5 weeks. Will update when I get it.


----------



## j0sh

Just received mine from light junction


----------



## Big Sam

I love my SC600. In the 3 months I've had it, it has been to Africa and back. With a red diffuser and put on flash it's a great road flare. With a white diffuser (I use a cut down large Fenix one) it lights up a room or tent better than any other light I have. It's great for work, for walking the dogs, and everything but throwing a beam a long ways. In fact the only time I see problems with the SC600 is during an emergency. The problem is the darned thing does so much so well that having one is simply not enough. It is the best but can only be used for one thing at a time. In an emergency I need 3 of them. You can't walk the dogs while lighting up a room while searching for tools. This might be part of the Zebra Light people's sneaky master plan. To make a light so good that nobody can get by with only one. Very sneaky people. Awesome light!


----------



## bodhran

Big Sam....I agree, pure evil. About to order my third. *s*


----------



## Big Sam

bodhran said:


> Big Sam....I agree, pure evil. About to order my third. *s*



Possibly a disease or a cult. Ordering my second tonight. All hope is lost!


----------



## mohanjude

Ok guys I went and purchased the 600W in addition to the 600 that I had... I needed to know all about the neutral tint in this mini monster torch.

Relatively new to this field so cool white light was the norm.. I can now see the difference by comparing the exact same torch with different colour beams on various objects. The neutral does look more pleasing to the eye. Do you mind the 'loss' of perceived brightness in the neutral tint?

I am actually using the Sunwayman V10R Ti as a EDC and find that it is in between the 600 and 600W in terms of colour. I actually prefer this colour as I think it is a compromise between cool white and warm.


----------



## pjandyho

mohanjude said:


> I am actually using the Sunwayman V10R Ti as a EDC and find that it is in between the 600 and 600W in terms of colour. I actually prefer this colour as I think it is a compromise between cool white and warm.


I hope you are aware that LED tint varies from light to light, even if it is of the same make and model. The V10R Ti which I had sold away has a very bluish tint. Maybe too cool is how I would put it. My SC600 looks a lot warmer, in fact so warm I could almost place it somewhere near the spectrum of neutral white. You see, it is the total opposite of what you have received. In fact, both my SC600 had the same warmish tint.


----------



## Philabuster

Ordered my 600w from ZL on 12/19 and it arrived 12/23. 

It took me a day to get used to the UI, but I find it very useful. The color is outstanding. :thumbsup: I love floody lights and this one is wonderful. 

I pocket carry all my flashlights and was not sure the 600w would fit where my slim Mini AA2 used to reside. Bezel up carry worked fine. I do not use the clips on any flashlight so the weak clip issue goes unnoticed as it is still in the box.

0.1 to 600+ lumens in my pocket. This is a keeper. :naughty: 



lovecpf


----------



## mohanjude

pjandyho said:


> I hope you are aware that LED tint varies from light to light, even if it is of the same make and model. The V10R Ti which I had sold away has a very bluish tint. Maybe too cool is how I would put it. My SC600 looks a lot warmer, in fact so warm I could almost place it somewhere near the spectrum of neutral white. You see, it is the total opposite of what you have received. In fact, both my SC600 had the same warmish tint.



You are right ... it makes it even more of a challenge when you are buying it new mail order. At least with forum members you will have a description of the light characteristics.


----------



## cbthedookie

Man, all of the Zebralight models rock!

I finally have my sc600w in hand, and was just comparing it to my sc51w - both have great tint and beam quality, and the UI is the best of the many lights that I own (I don't have an HDS yet, though...). A bit hard to tell right now, but it looks like the beam may be a bit cooler than that on my SC51w, but it still renders colors very well.

One surprise in picking this light up after using my sc51w: based on other's comments, I expected the sc600 switch to be firmer than the sc51; however, it is much more so than anticipated. I've found myself getting inadvertent high a few times, and double clicking to switch within a mode requires conscious effort - the switch will take some getting used to (but I can't imagine this coming on inadvertently). 

Regardless, this has definitely been worth the wait! I'm excited to eliminate the darkness tonight.


----------



## Slumber

Maybe I just got used to it, but I think the switch breaks in after using it awhile. It seems mine is a little smoother than when I first received it in July. I dont have any other Zebras to compare it too however.


----------



## tony613

Gordo said:


> Thanks Derek. I haven't had any luck finding the 1/2-inch split rings. Still lots of places to look.
> ...



Hey Gordo,
If you or anyone else is still looking for split rings of smaller size, you may want to try your local veteranarian (believe it or not), or even PetSmart. The rings used for vaccinations and id tags on the collar for both my dogs is about 1.4 cm or 9/16 inches inside diameter. The last time I was there my vet had two small containers on the reception desk full of rings for the taking so you may even be able to get a few of them for nothing, not that they would be expensive. Here is a quick pic for comparison. 








Tony


----------



## varuscelli

Another source for split rings is your local hardware store. I don't necessarily mean the big box stores like Home Depot or Lowe's (although they'd most likely have them, too). We've got a couple of nice-sized True Value affiliated hardware stores where I live and each one carries just about every size split ring available. These kinds of local stores often carry items not found in the larger chains. In some cases you might need to ask where they keep what you're looking for. Even though split rings will likely be where you get keys made (roughly), they can also be tucked away in a specialty hardware drawer that might not be so obvious in its location.


----------



## fishx65

I did not read all 86 pages about this torch but am wondering how it compares, as far as brightness, to the Manafont/Ultrafire 3 mode dropin. Anyone have both?


----------



## g.p.

fishx65 said:


> I did not read all 86 pages about this torch but am wondering how it compares, as far as brightness, to the Manafont/Ultrafire 3 mode dropin. Anyone have both?


I tested them side by side, but it was a few months ago. From what I remember they were about the same brightness, but the Manafont had a slightly tighter beam and threw a little further. 

Overall the SC600 is a much more usefull light due to the multiple levels, especially the lows. It's also much smaller...seems like it's half the size of my Solarforce P60 lights.


----------



## pae77

g.p. said:


> I tested them side by side, but it was a few months ago. From what I remember they were about the same brightness, but the Manafont had a slightly tighter beam and threw a little further.
> 
> Overall the SC600 is a much more usefull light due to the multiple levels, especially the lows. It's also much smaller...seems like it's half the size of my Solarforce P60 lights.



My impressions of the two are exactly the same. Although I prefer the slightly tighter beam of the Manafont in a Solarforce L2i host, the significantly smaller size of the SC600 (w in my case), plus great UI with more levels & ultra lows (as well as hidden strobe if/when desired) make the SC600 well worth the additional cost. The Solarforce w. XML drop in is still a great value though.


----------



## varuscelli

Animalmother said:


> This would have be my perfect light, but it's so floody judging by fonariks pix that it feels like it's wasting lumens to me especially if it's outdoors. I am still considering it though. Has anyone ever modded one of these?



Animalmother, those shots give the impression that the SC600 is a lot more floody than it really is. I think the fact that these photos show so much low and whitish concrete to reflect the light gives more of a floody impression than you'd get otherwise. Most people won't very often be shining it into an area that gives you the tunnel effect that these shots do (at least, not when used outdoors). The SC600 leans toward being floody but is not really a flood in a pure sense. And as far as wasted lumens...no, I wouldn't describe it as that kind of light at all. That is, not so floody as to "waste" lumens, but leaning enough toward the floody side to be exceptionally useful in output.


----------



## burntoshine

my opinion is that the SC600(w) is an ideal balance of flood and throw. it is the most useful beam produced by a flashlight that i remember ever seeing. lights that are mainly throwers can sometimes cast too narrow of a beam; they're great for spotting things off in the distance, but aren't great at lighting up the area around you. lights like the H501(w) that produce pure flood are perfect for evenly lighting every square inch of your immediate area and can also carry a little bit of a distance ahead, but brightness / visibility drops off significantly before too long. 

i find the SC600w to be a superb trail and all-around outdoors light. i can simply adjust the brightness, depending on how far ahead i want to see.

...just awesome!


----------



## Gordo

varucelli,
Spot on about the small hardware store. I bought the last 1/2-inch split ring and found a lobster-claw that may fit the bill. The claw does have a plastic coiled tether with it. Not sure if I trust it for anything other than retaining the light under it's own weight. For less than two dollars how durable can it be.

But it does allow me to experiment with the setup without a heavy investment of time or money.


----------



## varuscelli

Animalmother said:


> This would have be my perfect light, but it's so floody judging by fonariks pix that it feels like it's wasting lumens to me especially if it's outdoors. I am still considering it though. Has anyone ever modded one of these?



You know, the more I look at this photo, the more "off" it seems to me. The light looks really exaggerated, as though it's overexposed or otherwise deliberately manipulated. 

To me, this doesn't match what I see from my own SC600 at all. The foreground light (the spill, especially directly in front of the tripod at ground level and the wall to the left) seems WAY too bright, especially given where the light seems to be pointing. 

It's kind of hard to get a feel for the distances involved and overall perspective not knowing the width and length of this "corridor" (or whatever we'd call it), but the brightness of various portions of the image seems way off. But to me, this seems like a highly suspect image, not very accurate in portraying what the eye actually sees. 

Anyone else have any thoughts on this image? Does what I'm saying make sense to you other SC600 users out there?


----------



## radellaf

varuscelli said:


> You know, the more I look at this photo, the more "off" it seems to me. The light looks really exaggerated, as though it's overexposed or otherwise deliberately manipulated.



Well it's pretty obvious to me that the light is coming from off-camera to the left. The wall wouldn't have a shadow like that without the light being to the left of it.


----------



## diesel79

Im not sure if that is a shadow, I think we are looking at the same thing. It looks to me like it is stretch that is at a lower elevation, like a walkway or something between a tall block wall on the left and then a lower height block wall on the right. At first glance it does look like a shadow though.


----------



## varuscelli

radellaf said:


> Well it's pretty obvious to me that the light is coming from off-camera to the left. The wall wouldn't have a shadow like that without the light being to the left of it.





diesel79 said:


> Im not sure if that is a shadow, I think we are looking at the same thing. It looks to me like it is stretch that is at a lower elevation, like a walkway or something between a tall block wall on the left and then a lower height block wall on the right. At first glance it does look like a shadow though.



Yeah, that area to the left side of the image between the tripod and wall is some kind of trench, maybe one to two feet lower than the rest of the bottom level.


----------



## FLGUY

How long does ZL usually take to replace a defective light? I sent mine to them on the 20th and now can't even get a email reply out of them.


----------



## burntoshine

yeah, the light seems to be pointing at an angle in relation to our point of reference. also, i haven't pointed my light much underneath overpasses. i know how my torch lights up the woods (awesomely!) and that's all i need to know. 

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!


----------



## BarryH

Looks like the concrete pads under the pillars, on the right side of the photo, have distance markings. (6m, 12m, 18m, 24m, etc.)


----------



## Derek Dean

FLGUY said:


> How long does ZL usually take to replace a defective light? I sent mine to them on the 20th and now can't even get a email reply out of them.


If you sent your light in on the 20th of December, it more than likely didn't arrive until Monday the 26th or even Tuesday the 27th. 

Many facilities run with reduced hours during the holidays, so I would be a bit more patient. They will probably be back to regular hours starting Monday the 2nd, and you should expect to receive a response to your e-mail by Tuesday or Wednesday as they begin to catch up.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Folks, enough re the animalmother image. No more, as you have made your point.

Bill


----------



## FLGUY

Thanks for the reply Derek. I just started to get anxious wondering if it might have got lost in the mail on the way to them. I should have spent the couple $ more and got the insurance and tracking, oh well. They finally emailed me last night and said they would let me know something on Tuesday.


----------



## Burntrice

I got my SC600 (updated version) for Xmas and so far its fantastic. It sure packs a punch for its size with huge flood, I've been looking for excuses to go out at night just to use it. I'm using AW 3100's which fit perfectly.

Even after reading all the praise about the UI it still sounded like a mess to me but a few days messing about and the compulsory 'straight to 750L in the middle of the night waking the wife', I've now got the hang of it. As many have said, a great UI. I'm now thinking about selling my TK15 as it seems redundant.


----------



## recDNA

Does it come with a clip yet?


----------



## shane45_1911

recDNA said:


> Does it come with a clip yet?



Negative.

Well, not a "permanent" one, anyway.


----------



## pae77

recDNA said:


> Does it come with a clip yet?



Yes. It comes with a removable clip.


----------



## RAM2

The SC600 has a builtin over-discharging protection with 2.7 v cutoff. Does this mean that the newer 2900-3100mAh batteries rated for operation to 2.5 v cannot be utilized to their full potential in this light?


----------



## pae77

RAM2 said:


> The SC600 has a builtin over-discharging protection with 2.7 v cutoff. Does this mean that the newer 2900-3100mAh batteries rated for operation to 2.5 v cannot be utilized to their full potential in this light?



Not really, imo. First one has to realize that just because one might be able to (more or less safely) discharge a li-ion cell down to 2.5 volts, that doesn't mean that this is a desirable thing to do, especially on a regular basis. If you were to do that, or even discharge to 2.7 volts on a regular basis, you would be greatly shortening the life (number of charge/discharge cycles) you could expect to obtain from any particular li-ion cell. The best way to prolong the life of one's li-ion cells is to try to avoid ever discharging them down so low, unless it is necessary in an emergency situation. 

Personally, I prefer to recharge at around 3.7 v, or higher, if at all possible. Best thing is to think of the over discharge protection as a built in safety feature but it is not a good idea to use that as an indication of when you should be re-charging. If you do regularly discharge your li-ion cells that low, imo, you will be greatly shortening their useful life.


----------



## shane45_1911

RAM2 said:


> The SC600 has a builtin over-discharging protection with 2.7 v cutoff. Does this mean that the newer 2900-3100mAh batteries rated for operation to 2.5 v cannot be utilized to their full potential in this light?


Assuming you are using AW (or other high quality) protected batteries, the battery's protection circuit will kick in shortly before the flashlight's protection circuit does. You aren't losing anything.
Besides, it's not good to take li-ion batteries down to low voltages anyway. You will get many more cycles out of them if you don't discharge them deeply between charges.


----------



## LedTed

Hello all,

Off of the subject, but still on the SC600, I found another use for this little EDC. It works great as a handle. When put between the slots in plastic bags (or the cord handles of shopping bags) and your hand, the body of the little light makes a comfortable grip; thus making bags easier and more secure to carry.


----------



## takmatsumoto

this is very good light which I think ,and I have one too.

I carry it everyday that can illuminate when I in the dark place.


----------



## Theorem29

Well I have been carrying my new SC600w for about a week now and I have one word to describe it... *WOW! *:twothumbs:twothumbs

I have been absolutely blown away at how amazing this light is from the first millisecond I pulled it out of the tiny box it shipped in. At first I thought to myself _"No way the light could fit in something this small, Zebralight must have sent me the wrong light"_ but upon opening it I was reassured it was definitely the SC600w, and boy is it tiny! Seriously, I can't get over how small the SC600w really is, no picture I have seen yet has truly shown the ultra compactness of the light. 

Aside from it being really small, the build and look of this light is astounding, in fact I have not held such a awesome light in my hands since I first got a real flashlight several years ago (a Surefire). Every time I look at the light I can't believe that I have such a masterpiece in my possession, the look, the knurling, the feel... it is flawlessly perfect IMO. And I LOVE the old school olive-drab anodizing! So beautiful! 

And the flood... oh man this light floods like no other! I was expecting the beam to be similar to a Quark XP-G beam in size (kind of a mix between flood and throw due to the reflector/emitter size), but compared to a Quark XP-G, the SC600w has easily 50-60% wider beam. It's currently the floodiest light I own, and I absolutely love it! 

Another thing I can't believe is so perfect is the UI, absolutely ingenious design. Access to all modes within a few clicks, what's not to love? Electronic switch, oh yeah! My two favorite outputs are the 172 lumen and the medium 56 lumen, both of these have the runtime and output that I use most often and find most convenient. But that's not to say I don't use the turbo, wow this thing is bright! Every time I use the turbo (day or night) it feels like I have taken a piece of the sun and put it into my light, because it is really that immensely bright. 

As for the tint, well I will say it is the best tint I have seen yet in a LED flashlight. Overall the tint is beautiful across all the modes, as it has a creamy color to it that is surprisingly warm. But there is a bit of green in the tint, sadly. It's very minor, but the green is there. 

The green is present in the hotspots corona, just on the outer edge. You can really only see it when you have the beam shining on a close object where the spill and hotspot are in obvious contrast, however from a distance the overall blend of the tint is practically flawless and the green is all but gone. And after using the light for a few minuets your eyes adjust and the green fades away and all you see is a amazingly beautiful warmish tint. 

For curiosities sake I used a Lee filter (1/8 minus green magenta filter) and it was more than enough to eradicate the green and make the beam utterly flawless. But I am not going to use the filter because it turns the end of my light into a strange looking pink flashlight (if looking at the bezel). So far this is the only complaint I have about the light, if Zebralight had _slightly_ more magenta in the tint and _slightly_ less green, it would be 100% flawless, but as it stands now the tint is only 90% flawless, which is still really stinking good and better than anything I have seen yet!  It seems the SC600w is another Cree LED that is on the yellow side of the ANSI binning rather than the magenta side (very similar in tint to the High CRI 4sevens run done recently). I would estimate the SC600w I have is in the 5B2/4C range. 

Overall I would not part this light for *anything, *I think this is truly as close to being the perfect light for me as can be, and this is all I will ever need for the rest of my life. Even with the minor tint issue, I just can't get enough of this light!


----------



## yifu

DanM said:


> Can the SC600 be used with two Cr123 cells on the lower settings as a backup to the 18650 cell?


It'll run on 2 CR123 cells but you risk damaging it.


----------



## Harry999

Could it possible run on one CR123 and a dummy cell. Run time might be low or nil on turbo but you would get the lower levels?

Sent from my smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gordo

Two inqueries:
1. This is my only 18650 light. I'm reluctant to over accessorize as I carry my other Zebralights more due to size convenience. My usage is several times a week (3 to 4) but never more than 90-minutes at a time, so far. There may be occasion for longer but it's not regular. So what's the minimum number of batteries that one needs to own at one time? 

2. Does anyone have any suggestions for a hard-case for the SC600 plus room for two 18650 batteries? (Otterbox or Pelican or other) I want to carry the light more but need a way to protect the batteries. 
I'm leaning towards the Pelican with the pick and pluck foam. The 1010 MicroCase has the closest external dimensions to the Zebralight box and sufficient internal dimensions for the light and batteries.


----------



## tony613

Gordo said:


> Two inqueries:
> 
> 2. Does anyone have any suggestions for a hard-case for the SC600 plus room for two 18650 batteries? (Otterbox or Pelican or other) I want to carry the light more but need a way to protect the batteries.



You seem to be right regarding the Pelican 1010. I remembered seeing this post from *burntoshine* several pages back so I thought I'd bring it forward until he returns. He'll probably have additional input since adopting this setup, including the additional spare carrier. 



burntoshine said:


> just made a very fresh discovery...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pelican 1010 - it's perfectly snug; not crazy tight and not loose at all. closes normally and there's no rattle or movement!
> 
> EDIT: further shaking revealed some battery movement, but a little piece of something soft should probably fix that.


----------



## burntoshine

...yeah, the SC600(w) just barely fits in the pelican 1010; nice and snug! and it will hold two extra 18650s. it will close without hinderence. if i remember correctly, the top battery was firmly in place, but the bottom battery had extra room and would need some foam (or something similar) to prevent it from moving around.


----------



## TyJo

Gordo said:


> 1. This is my only 18650 light. I'm reluctant to over accessorize as I carry my other Zebralights more due to size convenience. My usage is several times a week (3 to 4) but never more than 90-minutes at a time, so far. There may be occasion for longer but it's not regular. So what's the minimum number of batteries that one needs to own at one time?


I like to have the battery inside the light and a spare. I prefer to carry the spare inside of another light, since another light isn't much larger then a battery carrier, and you know 2 is 1, and 1 is none. However if you need some links for battery tubes send me a PM. It is not the best idea to have a ton of spares because li-ion cells start degrading once they leave the factory, although they are rechargeable, they still have a shelf life. New technology and better chemistries have allowed these cells to increase capacity and probably have much longer shelf lives. Also, li-ion cells don't mind being topped off frequently, but they don't do well being stored discharged.

Basically a couple spares isn't bad, but you don't want to have a lot sitting around collecting dust. It is better to have a one or two cells, keep them fully charged, and rotate them. If you usually carry other lights I would probably get 1 battery and keep it topped off after every use.


----------



## bansuri

Harry999 said:


> Could it possible run on one CR123 and a dummy cell. Run time might be low or nil on turbo but you would get the lower levels?
> 
> Sent from my smart phone using Tapatalk


I've recently made the move to 18650 lights and bought a couple dummies just in case. The SC600 works fine with dummies, will light up the HIGH levels, but I wouldn't recommend it for even short times as the current draw is so high. Nice to have backup options.


----------



## Gordo

burntoshine, 
Thanks for that. The fit was a lot tighter than I thought but if packing room was an issue it's nice to know that it's possible. 
*****
TyJo, 
Carrying the spare in another light is a great idea except I'm trying to carry a small light (SC31) and transport a larger one (SC600) in a backpack, computer bag, tool bag. For most of what I do it is too large to pocket carry. 
If I know I am going to be using a light I pocket carry both lights and transport batteries. Either way protecting the batteries was the main objective. Have one case for the light and batteries was something I was considering. I do have three unbreakable tubes. I haven't thought of those as an option for the battery carrier. 
Thanks for the insight on Li-ions. I knew that but sometimes "have a back-up" over comes good planning. I overbuy the spares and then later realize that I don't use or need as many as I thought. I'll use the light for a few months and if frequently draining the battery between recharges becomes an issue I buy another. Otherwise, recharge after use.


----------



## Harry999

bansuri said:


> I've recently made the move to 18650 lights and bought a couple dummies just in case. The SC600 works fine with dummies, will light up the HIGH levels, but I wouldn't recommend it for even short times as the current draw is so high. Nice to have backup options.



Thanks for that answer. It would be useful in an emergency to be able to use one CR123A. Glad mine is coming on Saturday.

Sent from my smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullzeyebill

bansuri said:


> I've recently made the move to 18650 lights and bought a couple dummies just in case. The SC600 works fine with dummies, will light up the HIGH levels, but I wouldn't recommend it for even short times as the current draw is so high. Nice to have backup options.



Were you using a CR123 with a dummy, or an RCR123?

Bill


----------



## skimklaw

Ordered an SC600w direct from ZL over the weekend, shipped today.

Also picked up some AW 2900 and the Pila IBC chargers for my first adventure into LiIon flashlights, just too many good things said about this to not take the plunge.

Just in case any were thinking of ordering wanted to let people know that it seems they are probably no longer backordered.

Skim


----------



## Unforgiven

_With 2600 replies, it's time to close this thread.

Any member with additional information to add may start a new thread._


----------

